# [PCGH-X & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) mit DirectX Raytracing Features Test und Wild Life



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Benchmark 3DMark 2013


 Den Benchmark könnt Ihr hier runterladen:  3DMark -  Download

Ab sofort habt Ihr die Möglichkeit, Euch in 2 Ranglisten (PCGHX- und HWBot-Ranking) eintragen zu lassen,  das PCGHX-Ranking wird nach wie vor von mir aktualisiert, das HWBot-Ranking aktualisiert sich automatisch. (funktioniert wohl momentan nicht)

Es ist nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von   AA/AF und Tesselation zu erzwingen.  Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als auch  beim anisotropen Filter und  Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use  Application settings" bzw.  "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt  werden.




Ein Eintrag in die Highscore-Liste erfolgt nur, wenn ihr nach diesem Schema postet:

*verwendeter Benchmark: Punktzahl  | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram  @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command  Rate | Grafikarte(n) @  Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*

z.B.

Icestorm: 152832 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 915/1502/915 |  Link

Cloudgate: 26036 |   Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 915/1502/915 |  Link

Firestrike: 9976 |  Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 915/1502/915 |  Link

Kurze Anleitung zum "Link": 



Spoiler



Um den Link am Ende der Zeile hinzuzufügen, klickt auf Euren angehängten Screenshot und wählt "Link in neuem Tab öffnen". Dann kopiert die Adresse des neuen Tabs und fügt sie am Ende der Zeile ein. Dann könnt ihr auf "Vorschau" klicken, und der Link wird automatisch umgewandelt. Dann nur noch den Text in "Link" ändern und fertig 

Wenn Euer Browser den Link nicht automatisch umwandelt, könnt Ihr es so machen:
Den Screenshot per Anhang hochladen. Dann in die  Vorschau gehen und den   Screenshot im Neuen Tab öffnen. Dann die Adresse  des Tabs kopieren  und  folgendermaßen  verlinken:

[*url=http://Adresse des verlinken screenshots]Link[/url*] (Ihr müsst   aber die Sternchen und alle Leerzeichen weglassen, nur anders kann ich   es hier nicht schreiben)



Bei Karten mit Chiptakt-Boost bitte den maximalen Boost-Takt angeben.

Jeder User kann pro CPU / Grafikkarte(n) je einmal im Ranking vertreten sein, daher bitte Updates kenntlich machen.

Bitte keine Diskussionen, in diesem Thread sollten nur Scores gepostet  werden. Dafür gibt es ab sofort den  3DMark (2013) Diskussionsthread​​​​*Anleitung für das HWBot-Ranking:*​​*Was ist das HWBot-Ranking?*​HWBot bietet hier im Forum ein interaktives Ranking. Alle bei HWBot hochgeladenen Ergebnisse werden automatisch im Ranking eingetragen. Je nach Platzierung erhaltet ihr dafür auch Punkte im persönlichen Profil.​​
*Wie trage ich meine Ergebnisse bei HWBot rein?*​​


Spoiler



​​
Bei HWBot registrieren: (www.hwbot.org)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- auf "Register" klicken
- Nickname, Passwort und EMail auswählen
- PC Games Hardware als Team auswählen
- Germany als Land einstellen bzw. etwas anderes falls ihr in einem anderen Land wohnt.
- Spam bot check eintragen
- Account registrieren
.
Wenn ihr eingeloggt seid oben rechts auf "SUBMIT SCORE" klicken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.
Passenden Benchmark auswählen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.
"Enter hardware manually" auswählen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.
Hardware wie beschrieben eintragen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.
​​


​​*Für weitere Fragen gibt es den HWBot Einsteiger-Guide*​​

 Let's bench 





​


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2013)

*Ranking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE Single*_*-GPU*_
​
*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*



54767snakeeyes12900k 5,5GHz32GB DDR5-6000MHz CL 32-34-34-52 1TPowercolor RX 6900 XT LC 2.969/2.4202 MHzLink47755True Monkey5950X 5,36 GHz ac16GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 14-16-16-36 1T6900xt @ 2700/2120Link46001snakeeyes5950X 4,8GHz16GB DDR4-3733 MHz  CL 14-14-14-28 1TSapphire RX 6900 XT Toxic EE 2.783 / 2.142 MHzLink44405True Monkey5950X 5,31 GHz ac16GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 14-16-16-36 1T3080ti @2115/1240Link44250True Monkey5950X 5,15 GHz ac16GB DDR4-3800  CL 14-16-16-36 1T6800xt  2470 / 2150Link43993Gohrbi5950X 4,7 ac64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1TSapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHzLink43939Darkearth27R9-5900X @ PBO32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 14-16-14-30 1TRadeon RX 6900XT @ 2596/2124Link43436DudelllRyzen 9 5900X32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 14-14-14-34RX 6900 XT @ 2698/2150Link41921GurdiRyzen 5900x Curved32GB @3800 CL 17-21-21-41-1TRX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHzLink41860True Monkey5900x @ 5,214 GHz16GB DDR4-4000MHz CL 18-18-18-38 1TRX 6900xt@ 2518/2000Link41844PatzeR9-5950x Curve Opt32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-2TTUF OC 3090@2161/2.000Link41786True Monkey5800x @ 5,15 GHz16GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-18-18-39 2TRX 6900xt@ 2503/2000Link40431SchrottiRyzen 9 5950X PBO32 GB DDR4-3900 MHz CL 15-16-16-36 1TRTX 3090 @  2.115 MHz/1.319 MHzLink40197Honk-51335800X 4.851MHz32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1TSapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.519 MHz / 2.112 MHzLink39463GohrbiRyzen 9 5900X 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-3600  CL 18-22-22-42 1TSapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHzLink39342snakeeyes111i9-10900KF @5,3 GHz32GB DDR4-4400MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2TRadeon RX 6900XT @ 2578/2150Link39299Honk-51335800X 4.826 MHz32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1TSapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.482 / 2000MHzLink39060GEChunRyzen 7 5800X64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2TRX 6900XT Red Devil @ 2.519Mhz/2.000MhzLink38582coldastopi9-9900KS @ 5,25 GHz32 GB DDR4-4400MHz CL  17-17-17-37 2TRX 6900 XT @ 2604/2140Link37118Blackman2106i9-9900k@5100MHz16GB DDR4-4200MHz CL 17-17-17-38-2TAorus RX 6900XT 2727/2117MHzLink36487GurdiRyzen 5900X @5,0 Ghz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1TRX 6800 Referenz @ 2600/1250Link35532True Monkeyi9-9900KS @ 5,7 GHz8GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-39 2TRX 6800@ 2550/2090Link34718Frankee303i9-11900K @ 5.2 GHz32GB DDR4 Trident Z  @ 32GB 3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1TGainward Phoenix GS RTX3090 @ 1943/1215Link34021GurdiRyzen 3900X @4,3 GHz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34 1TRTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ 2,05Ghz/1319Link33292Marko597710R7 5800x @ 5,049 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1TRX 6700XT @ 2880 MHZ 2150MHZLink32.876Snoopy69Ryzen9 3950X @ 4,79 GHz32GB DDR4-3333 MHz CL14-14-14-34 - 1TPNY RTX 2080Ti @ 2.235/2.088MHzLink32690Blackman2106i9-9900k@5100MHz16GB DDR4-4200MHz CL 17-17-17-38-2TRTX 3080@2040/1281MHzLink32479Snoopy69i9 9900k @ 5,4 GHz16GB 4400MHz CL 17-17-17-32-320-2TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2100/8400MHzLink32334sLiXIntel Core i9 10850K @ 5GHz16GB DDR4 3200 CL16-18-18-38 2TASUS RTX3080 @ 2025/1305Link32275Eragossi9-9900K @ 5,3 GHz32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-39 2TZotac Trinity OC RTX 3080 @ 2.220/1886 MHzLink30674DaHell63i9 7920X 4.7 GHz32 GB DDR4-3400  CL 14-14-14-34 1TRX 6800  2516 / 2150Link31658GurdiRyzen 3900X @4,3 GHz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34 1TRTX 3080 ASUS TUF @ Curved /1294Link31510bisonigori9 9900ks @5400MHz16 GB DDR4-4600MHz CL 17-19-19-36 2TRTX 2080Ti@2160/2000Link31358bisonigorI7 8700K@5600MHz16GB DDR4-4700MHz CL 18-20-20-38 2TRTX 2080TI@2190/2063Link30382Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080ti Dual aktiv @ 2.160/2100MHzLink30336Blackman2106i7-8700k@5000MHz16GB DDR3-4200MHz CL 17-17-17-38-2TRTX 3080@2085/1281MHzLink30270DaHell63R9 3900X 4.5 GHz32 GB DDR4-3800  CL 16-19-19-36 1TRTX 3070  2175 / 2088Link30105Eragossi9-9900K @ 5200 MhzHyper X Predator @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2063Link29875GEChuni7-6900K @ 4,0 GHz64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2TRX 6900XT Red Devil @ 2.488Mhz/2.000MhzLink29701EvgasüchtigerRyzen 5600X @ 4650MHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36-1TAMD RX 6700XT 2550mhz  avg /2112MHz |Link29560DaHell63R9 3900X  @4.5GHz32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-36Asus RTX 3070 TUF@2150/2025MHzLink29117Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080ti Dual aktiv @ 2.160/2100MHzLink28715Rylei7 8700K @ 5,5 GHz32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 15-16-16-28 2TTitan Xp @ 2101/1626Link27592Majinvegeta20R7 2700X @4250 Mhz32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2190/2063Link26921IICARUSi9-9900K @ 5,5GHz16GB DDR4-3974MHz CL 17-18-18-32 2TRTX 2080 @ 2.175 MHz /2.100 MHzLink26842Duvari7 8700K @ 5,43 GHz32GB DDR4-3416MHz CL 18-20-20-38 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2114/6320Link26603HisNi7 5960x @4,5GHz64GB DDR4-2600 CL 15-15-15-36 2TRTX 2080 Ti @1950/7000Link26579-K1ngp1n-i7 8700k @ 5,2 GHz16 GB DDR4-4000MHz CL 19-19-19-36-2TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2126/1640 MHzLink25867P4tzeR9 3900x @435032 GB  DDR4- 3800MHz CL 16-17-17-16-32 2TGTX 1080TI @2.025/1.553Link25863Hawky1980R7 3700x @ 4,45 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1TRX 5700XT @ 2108/1900 MHzLink25620Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHzLink25491DaHell63i9 7920X @4.5GHz32GB DDR-4 3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TGTX 1080 Ti 2114/1589MHzLink25403pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,2GHz32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1962 MHz/1.377 MHzLink25236sYn6900k@4,5Ghz16GB DDR4 3200GTX 1080 Ti @2100MHz/6300MHzLink25203pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,2GHz32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2012 MHz /1.393 MHzLink25190Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2TRTX 2080 SuperJetStream@ 2.115/2000MHzLink251030ssii7-7700K @ 5,4 GHz16GB DDR4- 3600 Mhz CL 15-17-17-30 1TGTX 1080Ti @ 2088/1624 MhzLink25054EvgasüchtigerAMD R7 3700X@ 4,4 GHz32 GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-21-36-1TSapphire Nitro+RX5700XT @2113/1850 MHzLink25004DuvarRyzen 3600 @ 4.275GHz16GB DDR4 3800 CL 14-15-13-22 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2101/1580Link24790JayR91i7-7820X @ 4,8 GHz32GB DDR4-3000  CL 15-15-15-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2101/1449Link24652HisNi7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2TTitan X Pascal @ 2100/5500Link24237Trigger831i5-8600K @ 5,0GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2038 MHz /1.448 MHzLink24166Majinvegeta20R7 2700X @4250 Mhz32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2000/1600Link23829DaHell63Ryzen 3900X ~4200MHz32GB DDR4 3600MHz CL 16-19-19-38 CR1RTX 2070 s @2100/2013MHzLink23666MIIIK09TR4-1950X 16 x @ 380032GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35GTX 1080 ti @ 2088/6356MHzLink23626DuvarRyzen 2600@4,3 GHz16 GB DDR4-3600 CL 14-15-14-22-1TGTX 1080 Ti@2101/1580 MHzLink23536Schrottii7 5930K @ 4,7GHz16 GB DDR4 2666MHz CL 16-18-18-36  1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/1517 MHzLink23514Nachtyi7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-17-17-35 2TTitan X Pascal @ 2000/5500Link23243Spuelverfahreni7-5960K @ 4,3GHz32GB DDR3-2133 CL 15-15-15-35 2TTitan X(Pascal) @ 2100/5600Link23122biohaufenRyzen 7 1700 @ 4,1 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 14-15-15-25 1TRX 5700XT Referenz @ 2200/1800MHzLink22919Darkearth27R7 2700X @ 4,35GHz16GB DDR4-3400 CL 14-15-14-28 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1476Link22790DjTomCati7-7700K @ 4,9 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TTitan X (Pascal) @ 2025/5600 MHzLink22675GEChuni7-6900K @ 4,3 GHz64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TRX 5700XT Red Devil @ 2.017/1.750MHzLink22440RtZki7-6700k @ 4,7ghz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-36GTX 1080 Ti @ 2038/1476MHzLink22324pagani-si7 6800K @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-@ 3000MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080 Ti @1974/1385 MHzLink22214DaHell63Ryzen 3900X ~4550MHz32GB DDR4 3800MHz CL 16-20-20-40 CR1GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHzLink22101Gurdii7-6700K @ 4400Mhz24GB @ 2933, 13-15-15-28Radeon VII @ 2122/1265Link21822Blechdesigneri7-8700K @ 5,4GHz16GB DDR4-3600MHz CL17-18-18-38 2TGTX 1080 @ 2050/1373Link21 792K-putti7-4790K @ 5Ghz32GB DDR3- @ 1800 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2.076 MHz /1.514 MHzLink21782nilssohni5-8600K @5100 MHz16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1TRTX 2070 @ 2100/2025 MHzLink21731Blackout2016i7-7700K@4600MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2025/1404MHzLink21701GEChuni7-6900K @ 4,4 GHz64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TRX Vega 64 Nitro+ @ 1.702/1.100MHzLink20644DudelllR5 2600x PBO 4.2Ghz32Gb @ 3200, 16-18-18-36-1TVega 64 1732/1050Link21 571Operation_PCIntel i7-8700K @ 4,8GHz32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/1401MHzLink20 546Gohrbii7-8700K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 1080@ 2.076 MHz/1.251 MHzLink20325Rheinlaenderi7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2TGTX 1080 @ 2050/6003Link20239SANEi-7 6700K @ 4,7GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-30 1TGTX 1080 @ 2126/5599Link20222Stuxcomi7 7700K @ 5,1 GHz16 GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 2TGTX 1080 @ 2139/5900 MHzLink20126hellr3aseri7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-35GTX Titan X @ 1550/2008Link20 083GEChunRyzen 3 3300X @ 4,35Ghz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2TRX 5700XT Red Devil @ 2.017/1.750MHzLink20000Nijo44i7-5960X @ 4,625 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35GTX Titan X @ 1520/2008Link19971DudelllR52600X@4.2GHz16Gb@3266, 14-20-16-16-36-1TVega64@1700/1100Link19968Blechdesigneri7-7700K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 1080 @ 2012/1350Link19904Gohrbii3-9100 @ 4,0 GHz64GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 22-15-15-36 2TPalit RTX 2080ti Dual aktiv @ 2.160/2100MHzLink19809_LS_i7-6700k @ 4,7GHz24GB DDR4-3100 CL17-18-18-36 2TRTX2070 @ 2025/2007MHzLink19807Softyi7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075Link19757hellr3aseri7-5820K @ 4,75 GHz12GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 17-17-17-36GTX Titan X @ 1560/2030Link19 747DrDaveRyzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114Link19734Gurdi6700K @ 4,4 Ghz24 GB @ 2933 13-15-15-28RX 5700 Referenz 2100Link19704SKYNET-12700X @ 4.35GHz16GB G.Skill 3466 CL14-14-14-14-34-1T1x MSI GTX 1080 Armor OC 2088/5480Link19596Singlecoreplayer2500+Ryzen7 2700X @ 4,2GHz16GB DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 1TRX Vega64 @ 1675/1000Link19477MADman_Onei7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2TGTX Titan X @ 1522/2000Link19415DjTomCatI7 3700K @ 4,7GHz16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24Titan X (Pascal) 2050/1401Link19 376CoLuxeRyzen 1700x @ 3,8Ghz32 GB DDR4-3000 @ 3400 Mhz CL 16-19-19-36RX Vega 56 @ 1662/990Link19373HisNi7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2TGTX Titan X @ 1506/2000Link19369Gohrbii7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150Link19298Terence Skill2600x@4.25 GHz16 GB DDR4 @3466 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 1T1x GTX 1080 @2076MHz/1426MHzLink19082WhoRainZoneRyzen 5 1600@3950MHz16GB 2933MHz CL 14-16-16-34RX Vega 56 @1692 HBM@1015MHzLink18970Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916Link18901DaHell63i7 3930K @4.2GHz16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2TGTX 1080 @2100/1451MHzLink18 824Lichtbringer1Ryzen 2700x @ 4,1 GHz32GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 16-15-15-35 1TGTX 1080 @ 2000/1315Link18796Softyi7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2100Link18722Zotac2012i5 8600K@5400 MHzDDR4-16GB-3200 MHz-16-16-16-36 2TMSI GTX 1070@2088/4860 MHzLink18714JayR91i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz8 GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36GTX 980 Ti @ 1541/2000Link18200MrHidei7-5930K @ 4,625GHz16 GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2003Link18025W3SSIi7-7770K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2TGTX 1070 @ 2101/2415L ink17935WhoRainZoneRyzen5 1600 @3,8 GHz16GB DDR4 @ 2933, CL14-16-16-32RX Vega 56 @ 1592/1000Link17879Andy_1981i7-6700K @ 4,5 Ghz32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-36GTX 980 Ti @ 1499/2025Link17817GottesMissionari7-5820K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2667MHz CL 15-15-15-35GTX 980 Ti @ 1490/1803Link17773TheRealRaydeni7-5820K @ 4,6 GHz32 GB DDR4-2666 MHzCL 12-12-12-30 1TTITAN X @ 1202 / 1953Link17711zymotic_spadei7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1502/2049Link17711teraconi7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 1070 @ 2152/2415Link17655DrDavei7 3770k @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1588/2114Link17411DaHell63i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2TGTX 980ti @1545/2050Link17401Vodkaice87i7-5820K @ 4,25 GHz16 GB DDR4-3000MHhz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1429/2000Link17296Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8 GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2050Link17237dailydoseofgamingXeon E3 1231v3 @3,6 Ghz16GB DDR3-1600GTX 1080 Ti @1898MHz/1377MHzLink17 196Duvari7-4770K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2TGTX 1070 @ 2.177/2.405Link17.128Jolly91i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1.520/2.009Link17047Mercury82i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1526 / 1851Link16991Nijo44i7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2TGTX Titan X @ 1480/1771Link16849veterani7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-11-28 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1507/1875Link16723JonnyFausti7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1505/1924Link16708pupsi11i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 980 Ti @ 1558/2103Link16673Gohrbii7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1453/1753Link16080PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2TGTX 1070 @ 2000/4202Link16011majinvegeta20Intel Xeon X5660 @ 4.4GHz24GB DDR-3 @1.678 MHzGTX 1070 @2164/2.430Link15943Scochi7 7700K @ 4,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TGTX 1070 @ 2038/2003Link15657Gohrbii7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 980 Ti @ 1440/1753Link15 498pagani-si5 9400f @ 2,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TGtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHzLink15213Ralle82i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2TGTX Titan Z @ 1032/1778Link15165DaHell63i7 2600K @ 4.2GHz16GB DDR-3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 980 ti @ 1454/1952Link15061..::Siles::..i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2TGTX 1070 @ 2076/2003Link15011Mkay7i7-4770K @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24GTX 980 Ti @ 1320/1753Link14509Maniac1960i7-5960X @ 3,03 GHz16GB DDR4-2133 Mhz CL 16-16-16-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1416/2150Link14475marcuzi7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 14-14-14-34 1TGTX 980 @ 1602/4000Link14339True Monkeyi7-4790K @ 5,5 GHz4GB DDR3-2600 CL 7-12-7 1TGTX 980 @ 1507/2095Link14122Schneiderberndi7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-9-25 1TGTX 980 @ 1556/2025Link14018Schrottii7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 11-11-11-24 2TGTX 980 @ 1493/2000Link14 016Mash87Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4.1ghz16 GB DDR4 CL16-16-16-83 1TRX 580 8gb 1510/2250mhzLink13999s3riousi7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1140/1753Link13993PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2TGTX 980 @ 1512/4001Link13841Z3Rloti7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-13-31 1TGTX 980 @ 1537/4030Link13787masterbase91i5 - 3570K @ 4,2Ghz16GB DDR3 - 1600 9-9-9-24GTX 1070 @ 2050/2150Link13718Scochi5 4690k @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-32 1TGTX 1070 @ 1987/8008Link13699DaHell63i7 3930K 4.4GHz16 GB DDR3-2133  CL 9-11-11-31 2TGTX 980  1518 / 1928 MHzLink13608pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400Link13606DrDavei7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1TGTX 980 @ 1570/1928Link13380Rylei7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2TGTX 780 Ti @ 1468/1950Link13276Pelki5-3570K @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1TGTX 980 @ 1539/2009Link13158steve_gorden88i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 11-11-11-27 2TGTX 980 @ 1504/3700Link13142DaHell63i7 4770k @ 4.2GHz16GB DDR-3 1600MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1TGTX 980 @ 1530/1851Link13078pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHzLink13 033pagani-si7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @1.456 MHz/ MHz/1.849 MHzLink12972ApfelkuchenXeon X5650 @ 4,84 GHz12GB DDR3-1760MHz CL 7-9-8-24 1TR9 290X @ 1344/1730Link12921pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 980 @ 1350/1800Link12756Beniei7-2700K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 980 @ 1550/1830Link12665Axoniai7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz4GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-12-31 2TGTX 780 Ti @ 1377/2000Link12600Bull56i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2TGTX 780 Ti @ 1331/1948Link12554Braineateri7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz32GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-10-11-32 2TGTX 980 @ 1500/1815Link12497Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1370/4050Link12433BlechdesignerR5-1600 @ 3,8GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-15-15-35 1TGTX 1060 6GB @ 2101/2202Link12366CenturyZXTEAMi7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 690 @ 1040/1775Link12351sleipDEi7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 2TR9-390 @ 1231/1675Link12328Softyi7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 1TGTX 690 @ 1176/3600Link12280Lutz81i7-4790K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1320/3800Link12256JaniZzi7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-30 2TR9-290 BIOS RAM tweak @1197/1369Link12245Lutz81i7-970 @ 4,2 GHz12 GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-10-9-27 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1350/1900Link12204wolfluxi7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-35 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1280/1850Link12187eagle*23*i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1TGTX 780 @ 1490/1920Link12 156pagani-si7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @ 1.316 MHz MHz/1.800MHzLink12151Niksteri7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2TGTX 780 @ 1460/3900Link12136jamesblond23i7-4790K @ 4,8 GHz16Gb DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2TGTX 970 @ 1586/4104Link12058nton29i7-4930K @ 4,2 GHz16 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2TR9-290X @ 1230/1600Link12025streetjumper16i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1320/1950Link12012sleipDEi7-3770 @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-2.133 @ 2.154 Mhz CL 11-12-11-25 2TGTX 1060 @ 2.124/2.272 MHzLink11992Topper_Harleyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 12-12-12-28 2TGTX 780 Ti @ 1287/1985Link11905Duvari7-4770K @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-11-12-28 1TR9-290 @ 1240/1700Link11900Horileini7-3770 @ 4,45GHz16GB DDR3-1654MHz CL9-9-9-24 2TRX 570 @ 1440/1920Link11898Evgasüchtigeri7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1TR9-290 @ 1250/1600Link11892noomiliciosi7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-8-8-24R9-290X @ 1250/1625Link11838Duvari7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TR9-290 @ 1240/1700Link11816Nobiobi5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 980 @ 1438/1876Link11705xsiyahxi7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2TGTX 780 @ 1372/1853Link11668soldatstari7-4790K @ 4,8 GHz12 GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 12-12-12GTX 970 @ 1468/1960Link11654minicoopersi7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1TGTX 780 @ 1136/1900Link11648wolfluxi7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1TGTX 780 @ 1400/1852Link11646MasterSaxi7-4770K @ 4,0 GHz32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TRTX 2080 @ 1515/1750/1800 8GBLink11578HighGrow22i7-4790K @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 9-11-11-31R9-290 @ 1187/1500Link11556PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2TGTX 970 @ 1500/3861Link11551Harleqin84i7-4790K @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2TGTX 970 @ 1353/1953Link11520Naennoni7-4770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 2TGTX Titan @ 1228/1800Link11509Speedy1612i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz8 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-14-12-31 2TR9-290X (unlocked) @1200/1600Link11490Bull56i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2TGTX 780 Ti @ 1226/3760Link11441RonGamesXeon E5-1650 @ 4,3GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28GTX 970 @ 1482/2001Link11435GEChuni7-6900K @ 4,0 GHz64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TRX 570 Phantom Gaming X @ 1.270/1.750MHzLink11420Ralle82i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 780 Ti @ 1237/1750Link11400Majinvegeta20i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 970 @ 1504/4001Link11336ExtremHardcoreSchrauberi7-4770K @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1TGTX 780 @ 1239/3900Link11305Majinvegeta20Xeon X5660 @ 4,0 GHz12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 2TGTX 970 @ 1504 /4001Link11282bath92i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2TR9-290 @ 1200/1400Link11275iGameKudani7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1TRadeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHzLink11256FabianHDi7-5820K @ 4,0 GHz32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-35GTX 780 @ 1267/1860Link11210HighGrow22i7-4770K @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL9-11-11-31R9-290 @1210/1625Link11196dailydoseofgamingXeon E3 1231v3 @ 3,6 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2TRX 480 @ 1375/2250Link11184Speedy1612i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-14-12-31 2TR9-290 @ 1220/1650Link11146fritzelschnitzeli7-3770K @ 4,35 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1201/1900Link11144Bull56i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2TGTX 780 @ 1357/3914Link11107klonekriegeri5 8600k@4602MHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL16-18-18-38 2TGTX1060 6GB @ 1949MHz/2008MHzlink11088panzer000i7-6700K @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36GTX 970 @ 1467/1811Link11060schmiddi2106i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 980 @ 1342/1750Link11018Ceon026i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz16 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2TR9-290 @ 1190/1670Link10995iGameKudani7-3820 @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 8-8-8-16 1TGTX 970 @ 1535/3506Link10975Jolly91i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1TGTX780 Ti @ 1251/1750Link10958Horst_KoehlerXeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4 GHz8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 970 @ 1314/2012Link10955sedekoi7-4930K @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-11-9-27 2TGTX 780 Ti @ 1124/1750Link10910V1p3R0105i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-12-12-31GTX 970 @ 1308/1753Link10797Gohrbii7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TR9-290X @ 1150/1250Link10704etari7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TR9 290 @ 1220/1250Link10673Walter Röhrli7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1163/1750Link10659veterani7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-11-28 2TGTX 780 @ 1306/3304Link10651frankie2510i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX Titan SC @ 1110/3304Link10619DjTomCati7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX Titan @ 1189/3399Link10601Xaphyri5-6600 @ 3,3 GHz16GB DDR4-2133MHz CL 12-12-12-28 2TR9-390 @ 1120/1630Link10504Scochi5-4690K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX 970 @ 1558/3855Link10433dailydoseofgamingXeon E3-1231V3 @ 3,8 GHz8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24R9-290 @ 1165/1500Link10419FabianHDi5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-10-21GTX 780 @ 1280/3629Link10382SchrottiG3258 @ 4.5Ghz8GB DDR3 - 1600 9-9-9-24GTX 1070 @ 1987/2003Link10376etari7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 780 @ 1254/1527Link10349pagani-si3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1304/1800Link10331PCTOMi7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 1TGTX TITAN @ 1136/1556Link10281Takei Naodari7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX TITAN @1002/1602/1041Link10245Matriachi5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1396 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 970 @1479/1878Link10237KempAi7-5820K @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 15-15-15-35R9-290X @ 1000/1250Link10225Venom89i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 970 @ 1459/ 1773Link10212Quak_der_Froschi5-4670K @ 4,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 780 @ 1320/3300Link10115Iceman245i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 970 @ 1580/1763Link10115Mr_Cenki7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX 780 @ 1215/1788Link10113PitBulli7-5930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-362x GTX 780 @ 1228/1625Link10103Ralle82i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX Titan @ 1026/1552Link10098harder777i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2TGTX 970 @ 1282/1753Link10061chinaquadsi5-3570K @ 4,7 GHz8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TR9-290 @ 1200 /1550Link10002Jimiblui5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-30R9-390 Nitro @ 1100/1700Link10001MADman_Onei7-3930K @ 4,3 GHz32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX TITAN @1163/3055Link9883soldatstarFX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz12 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-30GTX 970 @ 1468/1960Link9881vd29i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2TR9-290 @ 1200/1400Link9850Colonel Faulkneri7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX Titan @ 1002(1041)/1562Link9767MrWoogeyi5-4670K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 780 @ 1100/1833Link9660Z3Rloti5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1TGTX 780 @ 1215/3506Link9613SoapHeroi7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-30GTX 780 @ 1150/1598Link9518TheSebi41FX-8350 @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TR9-290 @ 1188/1400Link9428pagani-sIntel i9-9900K @5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 18-18-18-36 2TGigabyte  GTX 1650  @ 1.920/1500MHzLink9338Schrottii3-6100 @ 3,705 GHz8GB DDR3L-1600MHz CL 9-9-15-27 1Tnvidia GTX 1060 Mini OC 6GB @ 1911/2003MHzLink9312jules.mi7 2600K @ 4.5GHz8 GB DDR 3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1THD7970 GHz Edition@ 1270/1800Link9288pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 980 @ 1350/1825Link9186pagani-si3-10105F @4,4GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-20-20-38 2TGigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.965/1500MHzLink9113DrDavei7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-24 1THD7950 @1390/1850Link9060CoolBlueLightFX-6350 @ 4,88 GHz8GB DDR3-1766MHz CL 10-11-11-28 2TGTX 970 @ 1415/1950Link9060Paulpanzeri7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2THD 7970 @ 1325/1950Link9017s3riousi7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1TGTX 970 @ 1216/1753Link8972Hawky1980Phen II X6 @ 4,54 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1350/1950Link8917DerPate1235i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-8-8-24 2TGTX TITAN @ 876/1502Link8665Gohrbii7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @ 1300/1700Link8605grenn-CBi5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 970 @ 1089/1753Link8537Onkel Lutzi5-3570K @ 4,9 GHz8GB DDR3-2800MHz CL12-14-14-35 2THD 7950 @ 1370/1845Link8519pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 GHz @ 1200/1650Link8518jack56i5-4670K @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TR9 290 @ 1000/1300Link8455Jolly91i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL10-10-10-26 2THD7970 @ 1215/1900Link8453Stryke7FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 780 @ 1137/1502Link8311beren2707i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @ 1200/1750Link8170Dissii7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1200/1500Link8096PCGH_RaffPhen II X6 @ 4,13 GHz8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1250/3700Link7997soldier8415i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7950 @ 1200/1500Link7934streetjumper16i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680 @ 1306/1902Link7896TashParker240i7-4790K @ 4,4 Ghz16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @ 1100/1650Link7851Beniei7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 770 @ 1300/3852Link7816schmiddi2106i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 770 @ 1377/3900Link7805JJup82FX-8320 @ 4,97 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2TR9-280 @ 1217/1710Link7805Addii7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1TGTX 770 @ 1280/1655Link7760El_Lutei7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680 @ 1320/1730Link7721FabianHDi5-2500K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24HD 7950 1210/1490Link7714Quak_der_Froschi7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 680 @ 1267/3700Link7711atze1979i7-3770K @ 5,6 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1TGTX 680 @3728/1272Link7705Natei7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680 @ 1166/1777Link7678Lutz81i7-970 @ 4,6GHz12 GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-10-9-27 1TGTX 680 @ 1320/3604Link7670Horileini5-2550K @ 4,85 GHz12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2THD7950 @ 1205/1830Link7601streetjumper16i7-2600K @ 4,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 @1225/1650Link7586Ioni7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL7-8-8-24 1TGTX 770 @ 1306/4001Link7553kampfschaaafXeon W3680 @ 4,5 GHz12GB DDR3-1884 CL11-11-11-29 2THD7970 @ 1125/1575Link7548SilencedScouti7-3770K @ 4,7GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1095/1550Link7537s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-wi5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2THD 7950 @ 1200/1600Link7536Spitfire2190FX-8350 @ 4,975 GHz8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL 10-12-11-30 2THD 7970 @ 1200/1650Link7455J.Ryani7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2TGTX 680 @ 1260/1750Link7441chinaquadsi7-3570K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28GTX 770 @ 1267/3950Link7438onaccdesasteri7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24R9-280X @ 1080/1550Link7420Iceman245i7-2600K @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7950 @ 1200/1500Link7410Tripleh84i5-3570K @4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1THD 7970@ 1100/1500Link7397iGameKudani5-6500 @ 4,16 GHz8GB DDR4-2424MHz CL15-15-15-35 2TGTX 770 @ 1241/1753Link7395Duvari5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 770 @ 1210/1293/1880Link7376Ausrastai5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24HD 7970 @ 1100/1600Link7349Delighti5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2TGTX 770 @ 1320/1500Link7332Duvari5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24HD 7970 @ 1125/1600Link7321Ioni7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1THD 7950 @ 1100/1650Link7301frankie.f1i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX 680 @ 1171/1612/1236Link7260MrWoogeyi7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 770 @ 1150/1753Link7222Marco83i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 680 @1259/3206Link7193Atmai7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 680 @ 1230/3490Link7190pagani-sPhen II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28HD 7970 @ 1100/1500Link7155CyrisXeon E5-2687W @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-32 1THD 6990 @ 950/1310/1310Link7125Incredible Alki7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2THD 7970 @ 1140/1600Link7121Shizophrenici5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1TGTX 670 @ 1280/2001Link7117Pitbulli7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL10-11-10-25 1TGTX 680 @ 1306/1750Link7103Blechdesigneri7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 8-9-8-26 1TGTX 670 @ 1306/1803Link7042Joonnaaasssi5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1666 MHz CL 8-8-8-24HD 7970 @ 1100/3072Link7007Jonnymcmodi5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1THD 7950 @ 1100/1575Link6990Arno1978FX-8350 @ 4,5 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-9-8-24 1THD 7970 @ 1110/1450Link6987power02i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2TGTX 680 @1218/1719Link6971n3rdFX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1100/1475Link6956Veget90i5-4670K @ 3,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL7-8-8-24GTX 770 @ 1306/3505Link6933GurdiIntel Core i7-8705G16GB DDR4-2400 MHz CL 17-17-17-39 2TVega M GL @ 1011/920Link6883GuLaScHEisi5 3570k @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2TGTX 680 @ 1254/1652Link6821EvgasüchtigerPhen II X4 @ 3,6 GHz8 GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1THD 7950 @ 1200/1650Link6811MetallSimoni5-4460 @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 960 @ 1336/1846Link680945thFuchsi3-4130 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 960 @ 1423/8300Link6802hendroschi5-750 @ 3,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-23 1TGTX 680 @ 1201/3500Link6746Christian745i7-3770K 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz, CL9-11-10-27GTX 670 @ 1306/3244Link6728PriQi5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @ 1050/1423Link6703Colonel Faulkneri7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX 680 @ 1085/1575/1085Link6701BlackViper59i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24HD 7950 @ 1100/1500Link6623Topper_Harleyi7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2TGTX670 @ 1241/3385Link6622RaptorOnei5-2500K @ 4,5 Ghz8GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 680 @ 1200/3300Link6570Mrfloppyi7-870 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 6-7-7-19 2TGTX 670 @ 1267/1702Link6554sKulliiii5-2500K @ 4,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL9-9-9-9-21 1THD 7950 @ 1100/1250Link6538Horileini3-3220 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7950 @1185/1760Link6497schlenziei7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 680 @ 1150/1502Link6489LTBi5-3470 @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @ 1000/1375Link6479McCrackin-2i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 670 @ 1161/3379Link6431Singlecoreplayer2500+i7-2600K @ 4,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX 670 @ 1220/1555Link6403minicoopersi7-3700K @ 5,0 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL10-10-10-27GTX 680 @ 1072/1502/1137Link6383combatIIIPhen II X4 965 BE @3,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-25 1THD 7970 @ 1050/1575Link6373ZakumaPhen II X4 965 @ 4,0 GHz8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9 9-9-24HD 7950 1100/1250Link6371Henningesi7-3930K @ 3,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680 @ 810/1502/810Link6358pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7870 XT @ 1225/1600Link6345fragenboldi5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1TGTX 670 @1143/1835/1221Link6341JohnLokii5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 2TGTX670 @ 980/1552Link6307Hennemii5-3470 @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 2THD 7950 @ 1050/1400Link6237etarFX-6100 @ 4,1 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-13-13-34 2THD 7950 @ 1100/1600Link6216janekdausPhen II X4 @ 3,2 GHz4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2TR9-280X @ 1020/1500Link6214pagani-sA10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @ 1100/1500Link6212namoeti7-2600K @ 4,5GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 670 @ 1202/3300Link6203KaterTomi5-750 @ 3,6 GHz8GB DDR3-1724 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 670 @ 1280/1702Link6161Chinaquadsi5-3570k @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1400 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 670 @ 1215/3206Link6130Markzzmani5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz8GB DDR3-1400MHz CL8-8-8-24GTX 760 @ 1302/3548Link611345thFuchsi5-4670K @ 4,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1TGTX 660 Ti @ 1290/3685Link6105EudaFX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2TR9 290X @ 1000/1025Link6065PCGHGSPhen II X6 1055T @3,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 670 @ 1163/3005Link6062Thallassai7-860 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1450 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2THD 7870 XT @ 1175/1500Link5779Bioschnitzeli7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 670 @ 914/3004Link5761Klonekriegeri5-3570 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1TGTX 760 @ 1072/1550Link5696Horileini5-2550K @ 4,6 GHz12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7870 @ 1280/1435Link5686technus1975i7-970 @ 4,5 GHz18GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 580 @959/1918/2404Link5682majinvegeta20i7-940 @ 2,93 GHz12GB DDR3-1333MHz CL8-8-8-20GTX 670 @ 915/1502Link5667BertBFX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TR9-270X @ 1100/1500Link5657MecTronicFX-6300 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2THD 7870 XT @ 1150/1550Link5628Fataliii7-2600K @ 5,1 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1TGTX 580 @1020/2040/1315Link5581fear.dei5-3570K @4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 670 @ 783/3004Link5546OtepQ9550 @ 3,825 GHz8GB DDR2-900MHz, CL5-5-5-18GTX 670 @ 1006/1527Link5481ZwitschackXeon E3-1230v2 @ 3,3 GHz32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2TGTX 660 Ti @ 1130/1702Link5449maltrisPhen II X6 1090T @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7950 @ 900/1250Link5427FrozenEYZi5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 760 @ 1150/1502Link5410pcfreak12Xeon E3-1245V3 @3,8GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1THD 7870 @ 1120/1300Link5399ebastleri5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHzGTX 660 Ti @ 1280/3029Link5377NighPlayer32FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR3-1966MHz CL 9-11-11-28 2TGTX 580 @ 1011/2022/1163Link5269Pelki5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 660 Ti @ 1085/1502Link5264Legacyyi7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-22 1TGTX 580 @ 950/1900/1050Link5246klonekriegeri3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 760 @ 1072/1550Link5219Soldat0815i5-3550P @ 3,1 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2TGTX 660Ti @1254/1598Link5 191pagani-sC2Q9550 @ 2,83GHz8GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2THD7870GHZ @ 1050 MHz/1.250 MHzLink5191SubLeoFX-8350 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2THD7870 @ 1160/1320Link5172diu_tesc_g.o.i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1000 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 660Ti @1032/1110/1502Link5096Tommi1FX-6100 @ 3,9 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 670 OC @ 1058/1502Link5047ExtremHardcoreSchrauberi7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1TGTX 580 @901/1802/2302Link5036atze1979i7-3770K @ 5,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1TGTX 570 @1028/2113/1028Link4990phila_delphiai7-3740QM @ 3,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680M @ 950/2350Link4989biohaufeni7-920 @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1THD7850 @ 1190/1302Link4933Jan565i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz4GB DDR3-1300MHz CL9-9-9-21 1THD 7870 @ 1000/2400Link4897Ioni7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1THD 7850 @ 1052/1402Link4833iGame KudanFX-8320 @ 4,8GHz8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-33 2THD 7950 @ 950/1250Link4790Rheotroni7-860 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 580 @ 885/1770/1040Link4784atze1979FX-8350 @ 5,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1TGTX 570 @ 1004/2051/1004Link4755spawny111i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 580 @ 850/1700/2103Link4730xpSyki5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7870 @ 1200/1200Link4692power02i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 570 @927/1090/1854Link4652janekdausPhen II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2TGTX 580 @ 902/1544/2146Link4637XQuasarXPhen II X6 1090T @3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 570 @925/1850/1150Link4596Bull56i7-4800MQ @ 3,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28GTX 870M @ 941/1250Link4558Markzzmani5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz8 GB DDR3-1402 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 1TGTX 660 @ 1215/6804Link4545Beniei7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 570 @ 880/2200Link4525B4C4RD!i5-2500K @ 4,5GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 660 Ti @ 980/987/6008Link4522DC1984i5-2500K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2TGTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100Link4472Headcrashi5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24HD 7870 @ 1050/1250Link4429grenn-CBi5-2500 @ 3,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 660 @1033/1502Link4416Quak_der_FroschFX-6300 @ 4,86 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 650Ti Boost @ 1280/3564Link*4395**pagani-s**Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz**16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1**Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.700 MHz**Link*4388combatIIIi7-3720 QM @ 3,6 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970M @ 850/1200Link4382Stryke7Phen II X6 1045T @3,9GHz16GB DDR3-1540MHz CL 8-8-8-20 2TGTX 570 @ 910/1820/2100Link4225DrDavei7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX960M @ 1147/1303Link4100moboKillerA6-3670K @ 3,2GHz8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1THD 7850 @ 950/1300Link4074skyscraperi5-3450 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 570 @ 797/1594/1950Link4062MasterSaxi7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 570 @ 750/975/1500Link4051RyuUUUPhen 9650 X4 @ 2,3 GHz4GB DDR2-400 MHz CL 4-4-12-16 2TR9-270X @ 1080/1400Link3942pagani-sRyzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TVega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHzLink3933ybhi5-2500K @ 4,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27GTX 560Ti 448 @820/1900Link3918Maureri7-2600K @ 4,5GHz12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 6950 @ 880/1375Link3902MasterSaxi7-920 @ 4,0 GHz12GB DDR3-1194MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1TGTX 570 @ 750/975/1500Link3892NizaPhen II X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz4GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 660 Ti @ 915/1502/980Link3869Olstylei7-920 @ 3,67 GHz8GB DDR3-1046 MHz CL 7-7-7-19 1THD 6970 @ 950/1375Link3838user42Q9550 @ 3,77 GHz4GB DDR2-1066MHz CL 5-6-6-18 2THD 6950 @ 950/1349Link3818fips80i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 480 @ 914/1955Link3729HimmelskriegerFX-8120 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2THD 7850 @ 860/1200Link3564Thallassai7-860 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1450 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2THD 6950 @ 850/1300Link3417JanJakeRyzen 2200G @ 3,8GHz16GB DDR4-3133MHz CL 16-18-18-38-1TVega 8 @ 1600Link3362DorianGrayPhen II X4 @ 4,2 GHz4 GB DDR2-820MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2TGTX 560 Ti @ 1045/2310Link3336pagani-sRyzen 5 2400G @3600 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega11@1240/1500Link3254pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 3900 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega 8@1500/1500Link3244jules.mi7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2TGTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/1002Link3228janekdausPhen II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2TGTX 650 Ti @ 1101/1450Link3212TashParker240Phen II X4 955 BE @ 3,2GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 6870 @ 950/1150Link3209Singlecoreplayer2500+Pentium E5700 @ 4,0 GHz4GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 6-6-6-15 1TGTX 560 Ti @ 1000/2200Link3178jdayPhen II X4 965 @ 4,0GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24HD 5850 @ 892/1183Link3116PCGHGSPhen II X6 1055T @3,6 GHz8GB DDR3-1766MHz CL 11-11-11-28GTX 560Ti @900/2004/1800Link3088Polyethyleni5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 560 @910/1820/2140Link3067pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 3900 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 MHz 16-16-16-39 1TVega 8@1500/1333Link3059esszetti7-2600K @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 470 @800/1600/1790Link3047NCphalonPhen II X6 1055T@3,4GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 560 Ti @900/1800/4004Link2997ChicagoC2Q 6600 @ 3,6 GHz4GB DDR2-1080MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2TGTX 560Ti @ 880/1760/1050Link2959pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 470 @751/1750/1502Link2955ShinchykoPhen II X4 965 @ 3,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 6870 @950/1150Link2894ExplosivFX-6100 @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-9-8-28 1THD 7770 @ 1140/1370Link2722To_By_Bi7-950 @ 3,7 GHz6 GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 8-8-8-24GTX 460 @ 870/1740/2050Link2718pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,856 GHz4GB DDR3-1856MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TGTX 470 @ 801/901Link2620klonekriegeri3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 460 @ 875/1952Link2526Rezami5-2500K @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 6850 @ 790/1000Link2468Brez$$zPhen II X4 850 @ 3,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-7-7-24 1THD 6850 @ 800/1000Link2421pagani-sPhen II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 470 @ 804/901Link2398pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link2181PCGH_RaffPhen II X6 @ 4,1 GHz8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 5770 @ 980/2850Link1785Hawky1980Phen II X6 1090T @ 3,6 GHz4GB DDR2-1066 MHz CL 5-5-5-15GT 640 @ 1163/1000Link1694MöbyusCore2DuoE7200 @ 2,5 GHz4GB DDR2-400MHz CL 6-6-6-18 2TGTX 650 @ 1110/2500Link1661AbducteeA10-7850K @ 3,8 GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL10-12-12-31 2TR7 @ 800/1200Link1610pagani-sA10-7850K @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30R7 @ 900/1066Link1602Hawky1980Phen II X6 @ 4,2 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGT 640 @ 1100/1000Link1343pagani-sAthlon 200GE @ 3800 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1TVega 3 @1.001/1367Link1320pagani-si3-4010U @ 1,7 GHz4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28840M @ 1029/900Link1306Stryke7i7-3610QM @ 3,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9 1TGT 650M @ 810Link1233pagani-sA10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2THD 8670D @ 1086/1066Link990MetallSimoni5-4460 @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1666MHz CL 10-10-10-26 1THD 4600 @ 1700/933Link842TheSebi41i5-3320M @ 2,6 GHz16 GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 10-10-10-? 1TNVS 5400M @ 660/900Link841ebastleri5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 4600 @ 1200/1600Link781ChicagoI7-2670QM @ 2,2 GHz6GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 6650M @ 600/800Link716Ioni7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1TIntel HD 4000 @650/1150Link689diu_tesc_g.o.i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TIntel HD 4000 @ 1300Link469pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TRadeon HD 8400 @ 600/800Link401pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TIntel HD Graphics @ 1100/1067Link319Thallassai5-3210M @ 2,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2THD4000 @ 650/1300Link173SoftyAMD E-350 @ 1,6 GHz4GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1THD 6310 @ 492/533Link102LordCamaAMD C-50 @ 1,0 GHz2 GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 7-7-7-20HD 6250 @ 275/533Link
​


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2013)

*Ranking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE *_*Multi-GPU*_
​*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*
​
134372ring0r8700k @ 5,1 GhzGSkill 64Gb 3600 Mhz CL17-19-19-392x 1080ti @ 2000/1576Link233306Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952Link332538HisNi7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T2xTitan X Pascal @ 2000/5000Link4319941C3M4Ni9 7900X @4,7 GHz64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T2x2080Ti @2115/2000Link531549BickSlicki7 7820X @ 4,4 GHz32GB DDR4-36002xGTX1080Ti @2050/5600Link6305831C3M4Ni7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz32GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T3x GTX 980Ti @ 1350/3656Link729759GEChuni7-6900k @ 4,4 GHz64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T2x MSI GTX1080 Gaming X @ 1974/5005MhzLink829039Nijo44i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-352x GTX Titan X @ 1525/1965Link928872Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,874 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1738/1999Link1027560GEChunI7-6900K @ 4,164GB DDR4 @ 3000Mhz, CL 15-16-16-352x MSI GTX1080 Gaming X @ 2012/5000MhzLink1126195MADman_Onei7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975Link1226140Bull56i7-4930K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T4x R9 290X @ 1095/1250Link1326100GEChuni7 6900K @4,1GHz64 GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-16-16-35 2TCF Vega 56 Pulse @1631/800Link1425678cluster17i7 7700K @ 4,9 GHz16 GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-36 2T2x GTX1070@2088/4608Link25669biosat_lost (8iosat)Xeon E5-1680 V2- 4699MHZ16GB DDR3 1866MHZ CL 9-10-9-27 2T2 x EVGA GTX 980TI SC 1367/1785 MHZlink1525551Eddylovelandi7 -6850K @ 4.2 Ghz32 GB DDR4 -3000 15-17-17-352x GTX 980 Ti @1442/1753Link1525185Freizeitmanageri7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz16 GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 14-14-14-38 2T3 x Titan Black @ 1230/1750Link1724945Bull56i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T3x GTX Titan @ 1280/1641Link1824922Eddylovelandi7 -6800K @ 4.0 Ghz32 GB DDR4 -3000 15-17-17-352x GTX 980 Ti @1430/1753Link1924733hellr3aseri7-5820K @ 4,8 GHz12GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 17-17-17-363x GTX 970 @ 1550/3806Link2024427Freizeitmanageri7-4960X @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 12-14-14-35 2T3 x Titan Black @ 1270/1750Link2123150GottesMissionari7-5820K @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-2667MHz CL 16-16-16-37 2T2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1430/3500Link2222511Stoffel01I7 3930K @ 4,9GHz16GB 1600MHz 11-11-11-284x7970@1125/1575Link2322362Schrottii7-4930K @ 4,54 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX 980 @ 1506/4002Link2421844pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR22x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600Link2521827D-zibeli7-4930K @ 4,7 GHz32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-273x GTX TITAN @ 1110/3200Link2621727Highspeed-ddi7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-242x GTX 980 Ti @ 1200/1788Link2721212Ebrithili7-5820K @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-25 2T2x GTX 980 @ 1492/ 1878Link2820985HisNi7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T2x GTX Titan Black @ 1260/1750Link2920087hellr3aseri7-5820K @ 4,81 GHz12GB DDR4 @ 3000MHz CL 17-17-17-362x GTX 970 @ 1565/3756Link3019853StefanStgi7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T2x GTX 980 @ 1504/3700Link3119758Harti600Xeon X5650@4.35GHz8GB DDR3-1.582MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x RX 580 @ 1540/9000Link3219590Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1370/2050Link3319467iltisjimi7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-242x GTX 980 @ 1340/1768Link3419269Stoffel01i7-3930K @ 4,9 GHz32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 12-12-12-30 2THD 7990+7970 @ 1180/1600Link3519213u78gi7-3820 @ 4,47 GHz16GB DDR3-1662MHz CL9-9-9-242x GTX 980 Ti @ 1290/1803Link3618864eagle*23*i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T2x GTX 780 @ 1490/1920Link3718717kampfschaaafi7-3970X @ 3,5 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T4x HD 7970 @ 1100/1500Link3818479panzer000i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-362x GTX 970 @ 1455/1811Link3918468Hunting_Nergali7 4790K @ 4.6 GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T2x GTX 970 @1476/1879Link4018196Chris77i7-4960X @ 4,6 GHz16 GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T2 x Titan Black @ 1050/3650Link4118183Hunting_Nergali7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 2T2x GTX 970 @ 1476/1883Link4218152Bull56i7-4960X @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T2x GTX Titan @ 1180/3488Link4318110LEOopterixi7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-312x R9-290 @ 1100/1500Link4418034PiSA!i7-4790K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2402MHz CL 10-12-11-24 1T2x GTX 780 6GB @ 1228/3504Link4517937GottesMissionari7-5820K @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 15-15-15-352x GTX 970 @ 1455/3530Link4617739q67oci7-4790K @ 4,8 Ghz16GB DDR3-2133Mhz CL 9-11-11-31 2T2x GTX 780Ti @ 1202/3500Link4717529D-zibeli7-3930K @ 5,0 GHz32GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-272x GTX TITAN @ 1110/3200Link4817414Ralle82i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1165/1750Link4917400True Monkeyi7-4960X @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 12-14-14-38 2T2x GTX Titan @ 1031/3502Link5017388Chris77i7-3960X @ 4,4 GHz16 GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28 1T2 x GTX Titan @ 876(+60)/3304Link5117099MADman_Onei7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX TITAN @ 1163/3055Link5217050Highspeed-ddi7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-242x GTX 780 Ti @ 1000/1750Link5317022Bull56i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T2x GTX 780 @ 1306/3499Link5416476Panzer000i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T2x GTX 780 @ 1130/177Link5516380Ralle82i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX Titan @ 1026/1552Link5616158BertBXeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T2x GTX 970 @ 1502/2000Link5715623eagle*23*i5-3570K @ 5,2 GHz8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T2x GTX 780 @ 1150/1750Link5815574Bettlerfieldi7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 9-9-9-243 x HD 7970 @ 999/1375Link5915320PitBulli7-5930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-362x GTX 780 @ 1215/1625Link6015173Loetkolben666i7-3960X @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-281T2x HD 7970 @ 1320/1750Link6115123Troppai7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T2x GTX 780 SC @1136/1502Link6215072etari7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x R9 290 @ 1050/1250Link6314587Brez$$zi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-12-11-302x HD 7970 @ 1307/1685Link6414498Quak_der_Froschi5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-242x R9 290 @ 1000/1300Link6514107gecani7-3930K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T2x HD 7970 @ 1250/1750Link6613480streetjumper16i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-242x GTX 680 @ 1333/1927Link6713106Schrottii7-4930K @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T2x GTX 680 @ 1280/3400Link6812384BertBFX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T2x R9-290 @ 1040/1350Link6912378Hawky1980Phenom II X6 @ 4,3 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x HD 7970 @ 1200/1750Link7012309eagle*23*i5-3570K @ 5,1 GHz8GB DDR3-2100MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T2x GTX 680 @ 1266/1852Link7112216fritzelschnitzeli7-3770K @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T2x HD 7970 @ 1050/1500Link7212142BertBXeon E3-1230V2 @ 3,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-272x GTX 770 @ 1254/1950Link7312116DriveByFMi7-3930K @ 3,8 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL9-11-10-27 2T2x GTX 680 @1163/3520/1306Link7412102Bettlerfieldi5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x HD 7970 @ 1110/1500Link7511961-Henry-i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T2x GTX 960 4GB @ 1523/3665 MHzLink7611808MADman_Onei7-3930K @4,3 GHz32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX 680 @ 1241/3557Link7711765MoDeMKi7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz16 GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 9-11-10-29 2T2x GTX 680 @ 1213/3340Link7811614Wambofischi7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T2x GTX 770 @ 1137/1753Link7911405Quak_der_Froschi7-3770 @ 3,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x GTX 680 @ 1228/3480Link8011303Dark-Bloodi7-930 @ 4,2 GHz12 GB DDR3-1320 CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX 680 @ 1201/3500Link8110842Fine Artsi7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T2x HD 7970 @ 1073/1520Link8210672S4rg3i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8 GB DDR3-1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX 680 @ 1241/3304Link8310480Ultramarinroti5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 2T2x HD 7950 @ 1050/1350Link8410459Gremlingi7-3770K @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL10-10-10-27 2T2x GTX 680 @ 1059/1552/1124Link859633ThomasHAFXi7-3820 @ 3,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX 680 @ 1006/1502Link869579panzer000i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-30 1T2x GTX 660 Ti @ 1066/3304Link878969Jan565Xeon X5650 @ 4,4 GHz12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1200Link888789Stolle2010i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x HD 7870 @ 1100/1400Link897869Fine Artsi7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T2x HD 7870 @ 1150/1305Link907829Silent_GhostFX-8320 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1250Link917424atzei7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T2x GTX 570 @ 940/1880/2300Link927313loltheripperi7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x HD 6970 @ 960/1500Link936282BL4CK_92i5-2500K @ 4,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x GTX 570 @ 810/1620/2140Link946164unLiebi7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-14-10-24 2T2 x HD 6950 @ 850/1300Link955902Lord Wotani7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T2x GTX560 Ti @910/1820/2100 + GT 640Link964058klonekriegeri3-2120 @ 3,3GHz8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x GTX 460 @ 821/1950Link973728Jonas280791i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-9-9-272x GTX 580 @ 772/1002Link


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2013)

*Ranking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE EXTREME *_*Single-GPU*_
​
PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink



30167snakeeyes5950X 4,8GHz16GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL 14-14-14-28 1TSapphire RX 6900 XT Toxic EE 2.787 / 2.142 MHzLink28316DudelllRyzen 9 5900X32 GB DDR4-3800 Mhz CL 16-19-16-36RX 6900 XT @ 2623/2100Link28268Darkearth27R9-5900X @ PBO32GB DDR4-3800 CL 14-16-14-30 1TRadeon RX 6900XT @ 2612/2110Link27322GurdiRyzen 5900x Curved32GB @3733 CL 17-21-21-41-1TRX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHzLink26837snakeeyes111i9-10900KF @5,3 GHz32GB DDR4-4400 CL 16-16-16-36 2TRadeon RX 6900XT @ 2602/2150Link26252GohrbiRyzen 9 5950X 4,7 GHz ac64GB DDR4-3600  CL 18-22-22-42 1TSapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHzLink25594​Honk-5133​5800X 4.799 MHz​32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1T​Sapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.489 / 2000MHz​Link25243coldastopi9-9900KS @ 5,25 GHz32 GB DDR4-4400MHz CL  17-17-17-37 2TRX 6900 XT @ 2605/2140Link24706GohrbiRyzen 9 5900X 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-3600  CL 18-22-22-42 1TSapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHzLink24600PatzeR9-5950x Curve Opt.32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-2TTUF OC 3090@2205/2.000Link24132B4C4RD1Ryzen 5900x @Stock32GB DDR4-3000-C16-18-18-38-71-1T6800xt Nitro+ Se Oc @StockLink22929GurdiRyzen 3900X @4,3 GHz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34 1TRTX 3090 ASUS TUF @  2,05Ghz/1319Link22622GurdiRyzen 5900X @5,0 Ghz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34 1TRX 6800 Referenz @ 2600/1250Link21629Frankee303i9-11900K @ 5.3 GHz32GB DDR4 Trident Z  @  3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1TGainward Phoenix GS RTX3090 @ 1980/1219Link21380Eragossi9-9900K @ 5,3 GHz32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-39 2TZotac Trinity OC RTX 3080 @ 2.220/1886 MHzLink20726DaHell63i9 7920X 4.7 GHz32 GB DDR4-3400 CL 14-14-14-34 1TRX 6800 2560 / 2100Link19223Rylei9-9900K @ 5500MHz32GB DDR4-3733 CL 15-15-15-28-2TRTX 2080Ti @ 2220/2063 MHzLink18469bisonigorI7 8700K@5400MHz16GB DDR4-4000MHz CL 16-17-17-32 1TRTX 2080TI@2160/2000Link18166Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3400MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080ti Dual aktiv @ 2.160/2100MHzLink18025DaHell63R9 3900X 4.2-4.332 GB DDR4-3733  CL 16-19-19-36 1TRTX 3070  2160 / 2100Link17946Eragossi9-9900K CPU @ 5200 MhzHyper X Predator @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2063Link17861Majinvegeta20R7 2700X @4250 Mhz32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2160/2075Link17769DaHell63R9 3900X  @4.5GHz32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-36Asus RTX 3070 TUF@2175/2050MHzLink17766Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3400MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080ti Dual aktiv @ 2.175/2100MHzLink17702Schrottii9-7900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 1TRTX 2080Ti @ 2.160 MHz /1875 MHzLink17006Marko597710R7 5800x @ 5,002 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1TRX 6700XT @ 2616 MHZ 2000MHZLink16574HisNi7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2TRTX 2080TI @ 1950/7000Link16179Rylei7 8700K @ 5,5 GHz32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 15-16-16-28 2TTitan Xp @ 2114/1626Link15438DaHell63i9 7920X @4.5GHz32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TGTX 1080 Ti @2100MHz/1600MHzLink15424-K1ngp1n-i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 4200 MHz CL 19-19-19-39 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2.126 MHz/1.640 MHzLink14868DuvarR5 2600@4,3 GHz16GB DDR4-3580 MHz CL14-15-14-21 1TGTX 1080 Ti@2114/1580 MHzLink14838HisNi7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2TTitan X Pascal @ 2100/5500Link14656P4tzeR9 3900x @435032 GB (4x8GB) DDR4- 3800MHz CL 16-17-17-16-32 2TGTX 1080TI @2.025/1.553Link14602Darkearth27R7 2700X @ 4,35GHz16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1500Link14570MIIIK09TR4-1950X 16 x @ 3800MHz32GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35GTX 1080 ti @ 2075/6356Link14457Nachtyi7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TTitan X Pascal @ 2000/5500Link14237IICARUSi9-9900K @ 5,4GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TRTX 2080 @ 2.145 MHz /2.075 MHzLink14159Majinvegeta20R7 2700X @4250 Mhz32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 1987/1600Link14142Gohrbii3-9100 @ 4,0 GHz64GB DDR4-2133 MHz  CL 22-15-15-36 2TPalit RTX 2080ti Dual aktiv @ 2.160/2100MHzLink14140DjTomCati7-7700K @ 4,9 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TTitan X (Pascal) @ 2038/5600Link13867Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TRTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.130/2.000Link13 851pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1962 MHz/1.377 MHzLink13819Blackout2016i7-7700K@4600MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2063/1517MHzLink13 631pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1.974 MHz MHz/1.377 MHzLink13623Hawky1980R7 3700x @ 4,45 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1TRX 5700XT @ 2108/1900 MHzLink13525Gurdii7-6700K @ 4400Mhz24GB @ 2933, 13-15-15-28Radeon VII @ 2095/1255Link13393K-putti7-4790K @ 4,8Ghz32GB DDR3-1600 @ 1800 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2.076 MHz /1.514 MHzLink13354EvgasüchtigerAMD R7 3700X @ Allcore  4,4 GHZ32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-21-36- 1TSapphire Nitro+ RX  5700XT@2114/1850mhzLink13116pagani-si7-6800K @ 4 GHz32GB DDR4-3200 @ 2400 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1.949/1377Link12910DjTomCatI7 3700K @ 4,7GHz16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24Titan X (Pascal) 2012/1401Link11683Bull56i7-5960X @ 5,76 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 11-13-14-15 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1841/2081Link11639nilssohni5-8600K @5100 MHz16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1TRTX 2070 @ 2100/2063 MHzLink11557DaHell63Ryzen 3900X ~4550MHz32GB DDR4 3800MHz CL 16-20-20-40 CR1GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHzLink11368_LS_i7-6700k @ 4,7GHz24GB DDR4-3100 CL17-18-18-36 2TRTX2070 @ 2025/2007MHzLink11298DuvarR7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-17-16-32 1TGTX 1080 @ 2114/1501Link11422Gurdi6700K@4,4 GHz24 GB @2933 CL 13-15-15-28 2TRX 5700 2100/1900Link11280GEChuni7 6900K @ 4,1 GHz64 GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-16-16-32 2TRX Vega 64 Nitro+ @ 1702/1100 MHzLink11122Stuxcomi7 7700K @ 5,1 GHz16 GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 2TGTX 1080 @2152/5900 MHzLink11082SANEi7-6700K @ 4,7GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-30 1TGTX 1080 @ 2126/5599Link10886AlternaNicklAi7 8609@3633DDR3 @1544 CL 11-11-11- 28 CR2GTX1080@1996/5950 MHzLink10866DaHell63i7 3930K @4.2GHz16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2TGTX 1080 @2100/1451MHzLink10739WhoRainZoneRyzen 5 1600@3,95GHz16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 14-16-16-32Vega56 1727MHz HBM 1015MHzLink10578Gohrbii7-8700K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz  CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 1080@ 2.076 MHz/1.251 MHzLink10486Gohrbii7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150Link10328Nijo44i7-5960X @ 4,625 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35GTX Titan X @ 1525/2001Link10126hellr3aseri7-5820K @ 4,75 GHz12GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 17-17-17-36GTX Titan X @ 1540/2000Link10065Softyi7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075Link9957MADman_Onei7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2TGTX Titan X @ 1522/2000Link9840Pitbulli7 5960X @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2153Link9834HisNi7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2TGTX Titan X @ 1506/2000Link9 789DrDaveRyzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114Link9788Bull56i7-5960 X@ 4,7 GHz32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916Link9739Grestorni7 5960X @ 125x34/3016 GB DDR4 @ 3000-15-15-15-35 2TTitan X (Maxwell) @ 1500/2000Link9568Softyi7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1525/2100Link9553DaHell63i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ16 GB DDR 3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2TGTX 980 ti @ 1530/4000Link9521pupsi11i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 980 Ti @ 1568/2097Link9456teraconi7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 1070 @ 2164/2415Link9358zymotic_spadei7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1502/2049Link9301Andy_1981i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz32GB DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-36GTX 980 Ti @ 1499/2025Link9138veterani7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-11-28 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1507/1875Link9083Mercury82i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1514/1951Link8978Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8 GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000Link8965majinvegeta20Intel Xeon X5660 @ 4.4GHz24GB DDR-3 @1.678 MHzGTX 1070 @2164/2.430Link8959Gohrbii7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1529/1758Link8886Gohrbii7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 980 Ti @ 1504/1903Link8680PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2TGTX 1070 @ 2000/4202Link8512-H1N1-Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-12GTX 980 Ti @ 1501/1753Link8332Scochi7 7700K @ 4,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TGTX 1070 @ 2038/2003Link8153pagani-si5 9400f @ 2,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TGtx1070 @ 1974MHz/2003 MHzLink8107Ralle82i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2TGTX Titan Z @ 1006/1778Link7557Scochi5 4690k @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-32 1TGTX 1070 @ 2012/8008Link7301True Monkeyi7-4790K @ 5,7 GHz4GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 7-12-7-30 1TGTX 980 @ 1495/2080Link7252PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2TGTX 980 @ 1512/4001Link7219Maniac1960i7-5960X @ 3,03 GHz16GB DDR4-2133MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1426/2150Link7142DaHell63i7 3930K 4.4GHz16 GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-11-31 2TGTX 980  1518 / 1928Link7067Schrottii7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 980 @ 1503/4002Link7047schneiderberndi7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-9-25GTX 980 @ 1548/4010Link6 959pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400Link6934Z3Rloti7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-12-11-27 1TGTX 980 @ 1518/4037Link6888Iceman245i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 970 @ 1580/1763Link6 647pagani-si7-6700 @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR4-2400@ 2.472MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @ 1.465 MHz MHz/1.853MHzLink6594pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHzLink6571streetjumper16i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1367/2100Link6523BlechdesignerR5-1600 @ 3,8GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-15-15-35 1TGTX 1060 6GB @ 2101/2202Link6413Nobiobi5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 980 @ 1438/1876Link6396pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 980 @ 1203/1800Link6390Softyi7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 1TGTX 690 @ 1176/3550Link6330Lutz81i7-4790K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1350/3800Link6328ApfelkuchenXeon X5650 @ 4,84 GHz12GB DDR3-1760MHz CL 7-9-8-24 1TR9-290X @ 1331/1699Link6 274pagani-si7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @ 1.316 MHz MHz/1.800MHzLink6248Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1370/4050Link6221Lutz81Core i7-970 @ 4,2 GHz12 GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-10-9-27 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1350/1900Link6207Niksteri7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2TGTX 780 @ 1460/3900Link6200eagle*23*i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1TGTX 780 @ 1490/1920Link6104Topper_Harleyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 12-12-12-28 2TGTX 780 Ti @ 1287/1985Link6063noomiliciosi7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-8-8-24R9-290X @ 1250/1625Link6050sleipDEi7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 2TR9-390 @ 1231/1675Link5969xsiyahxi7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2TGTX 780 @ 1372/1853Link5918PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2TGTX 970 @ 1500/3861Link5915Speedy1612i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-14-12-31 2TR9-290X (unlocked) @1200/1600Link5906pagani-si3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1304/1800Link5846minicoopersi7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1TGTX 780 @ 1155/1900Link5831Chinaquadsi5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1TGTX 970 @ 1595/1953Link5780klonekriegeri5 8600k@4602MHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL16-18-18-38 2TGTX1060 6GB @ 1949MHz/2008MHzlink5766PauLPanZeri7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1TR9-290X @ 1213/1474Link5743schmiddi2106i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 980 @ 1342/1750Link5710Bull56i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2TGTX 780 @ 1357/3914Link5670Speedy1612i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-14-12-31 2TR9-290 @ 1200/1500Link5585Matriachi5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1396 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 970 @1479/1878Link5552iGameKudani7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1TRadeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHzLink5551pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 980 @ 1253/1800Link5512panzer000i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL15-15-15-36GTX 970 @ 1431/1798Link5388DjTomCati7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX Titan @ 1176/3294Link5153Gohrbii7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TR9-290X @ 1150/1250Link5116PitBulli7-5930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-36GTX 780 @ 1228/1625Link5064MADman_Onei7-3930K @ 4,3 GHz32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX TITAN @1163/3055Link4935frankie2510i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX Titan SC @ 876/1075/1577Link4867MasterSaxi7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 780 @ 1006/1553Link4673-H1N1-i7-3770K @ 3,5 GHz8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31R9 290 @ 1000/1250Link4602grenn-CBi5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 970 @ 1089/1753Link4532Onkel Lutzi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2666MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2THD 7950 1334/1775Link4516Hawky1980Phenom II X6 @ 4,54 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1350/1950Link4361|pagani-si3-10105F @4,4GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-20-20-38 2TGigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.950/1500MHzLink4276pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 11-11-11-27 2THD 7970 @ 1200/1650Link4199DrDavei7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-24 1THD 7950 @ 1340/1750Link4144Gohrbii7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @1270/1600Link4048PCGH_RaffPhenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1250/3700Link3965streetjumper16i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680 @ 1306/1902Link3819Natei7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680 @ 1166/1777Link3730Duvari5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz8 GB DDR 3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 770 @ 1293/1903Link3693pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-28HD 7970 @ 1100/1500Link3656frankie.f1i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX 680 @ 1171/1612/1236Link3530PCGHGSPhenom II X6 1055T @ 3,96GHz8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2THD 7970 @ 1100/3000Link3436Blechdesigneri5-2500K @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-7-26 1TGTX 670 @ 1333/1753Link3397combatIIIPhenom II X4 965 BE @3,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-25 1THD 7970 @ 1050/1575Link3225JohnLokii5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 2TGTX670 @ 980/1552Link3176Singlecoreplayer2500+i7-2600K @ 4,4GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX 670 @1225/1575Link3150KaterTomi5-750 @ 3,6 GHz8GB DDR3 @ 1724 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 670 @ 1280/1702Link3069PCGHGSPhenom II X6 1055T @ 4 GHz8GB DDR3-1626 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 670 @ 1163/3005Link2904BertBFX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TR9-270X @ 1100/1500Link2770NighPlayer32FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR3 @ 1966MHz CL 9-11-11-28 2TGTX 580 @ 1020/2040/1170Link2363diu_tesc_g.o.i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 660Ti @1032/1110/3004Link2182combatIIIi7-3720 QM @ 3,6 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970M @ 850/1200Link2100DrDavei7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX960M @ 1147/1253Link*1916 **pagani-s **Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz**16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1**Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz**Link*1783pagani-sRyzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TVega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHzLink1411pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 3900 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 MHz 16-16-16-39 1TVega 8@1500/1333Link1408power02i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 570 @927/1090/1854Link1300pagani-sRyzen 5 2400G @3600 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz @ 2133 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega11@1240/1067Link812pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link762pagani-sA10-7850K @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30R7 @ 847/1066Link736pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link611pagani-sA10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-30HD 8670D @ 1086/1066Link604pagani-sAthlon 200GE @ 4000 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1TVega 3 @1.001/1333Link432Hawky1980Phenom II X6 @4,2 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGT 640 @ 1100/1000Link222pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TRadeon HD 8400 @ 600/800Link





*Ranking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE EXTREME Multi-GPU*
​
PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


27507Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,874 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T4x GTX 980 Ti @ 1537/1993Link246541C3M4Ni9-7900X @ 4,7GHz64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-18-18-38 2T2x 2080ti @ 2115/2000Link23242Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952Link22558BickSlicki7 7820X @ 4,4 GHz32 GB DDR4-36002x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600 MHzLink22474HisNi7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T2xTitan X Pascal @ 2000/5000Link21751MADman_Onei7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-48 2T2x GTX Geforce 1080ti @ 2025/6000Link208061C3M4Ni7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz32GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T3x 980 Ti @ 1350/3656Link19048Bull56i7-6700K @ 5,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 11-13-14-15 2T2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1707/2022Link18683Bull56i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T4x GTX 780 Ti @ 1311/3760Link18233Nijo44i7-5960X @ 4,625 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-352x GTX Titan X @ 1505/1965Link16191MADman_Onei7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975Link15811Bull56i7-4930K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T4x R9 290X @ 1095/1250Link14326Freizeitmanageri7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz16 GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 14-14-14-38 2T3 x Titan Black @ 1230/1750Link13953Bull56i7-4960X @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T3x GTX Titan @ 1230/1574Link13826Highspeed-ddi7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-242x GTX 980 Ti @ 1200/1788Link13266Freizeitmanageri7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 12-13-13-35 2T3 x GTX Titan Black @ 1230/1750Link12515Schrottii7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-24 2T2x GTX 980 @ 1506/2000Link11835pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR22x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600Link11475iltisjimi7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-242x GTX 980 @ 1340/1768Link11414kampfschaaafi7-3970X @ 3,5 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T4x HD 7970 @ 1100/1500Link10984Harti600Xeon X5650@4.35GHz8GB DDR3-1.582MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x RX 580 @ 1540/9000Link10764HisNi7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T2x GTX Titan Black @ 1260/1750Link10753eagle*23*i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T2x GTX 780 @ 1490/1920Link10650Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/2000Link9817Ralle82i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1165/1750Link9791Chris77i7-4960X @ 4,6 GHz16 GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T2 x Titan Black @ 1050/3650Link9453Bull56i7-4960X @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T2x GTX 780 @ 1306/3499Link9430eagle*23*i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T2x GTX 780 @ 1250/1835Link9313BertBXeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T2x GTX 970 @ 1502/2000Link9257Chris77i7-3960X @ 4,4 GHz16 GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28 1T2 x GTX Titan @ 876(+60)/3304Link9153Ralle82i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX Titan @ 1001/1552Link9105MADman_Onei7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX TITAN @ 1163/3005Link8470Panzer000i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577Link8434Bettlerfieldi7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 9-9-9-243 x HD 7970 @ 999/1375Link8246PitBulli7-5930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-362x GTX 780 @ 1215/1625Link8120Troppai7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T2x GTX 780 SC @1136/1502Link7920BertBFX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T2x R9-290 @ 1040/1250Link7462Hawky1980FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz8 GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T2x HD 7970 @ 1200/1725Link7410Heinippeli7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 9-11-9-27 2T2x HD 7970 @ 1253/1699Link7128streetjumper16i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-242x GTX 680 @ 1333/1927Link7038Brez$$zi7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 10-12-11-302x HD 7970 @ 1250/1500Link7013Hawky1980Phenom II X6 @ 4,3 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x HD 7970 @ 1200/1750Link6488BertBXeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-272x GTX 770 @ 1254/1950Link6417DriveByFMi7-3930K @ 3,8 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL9-11-10-27 2T2x GTX 680 @1163/3520/1306Link5641S4rg3i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8 GB DDR3-1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX 680 @ 1241/3304Link


​


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2013)

*Ranking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE ULTRA Single-GPU*​
PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink



16328snakeeyes5950X 4,8GHz16GB DDR4-3733 MHz  CL 14-14-14-28 1TSapphire RX 6900 XT Toxic EE 2.779 / 2.142 MHzLink15557Darkearth27R9-5900X @ PBO32GB DDR4-3800 CL 14-16-14-30 1TRadeon RX 6900XT @ 2629/2126Link15195snakeeyes111i9-10900KF @5,3 GHz32GB DDR4-4400MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2TRadeon RX 6900XT @ 2604/2150Link15030DudelllRyzen 9 5900X32 GB DDR4-3800 Mhz CL 16-19-16-36RX 6900 XT @ 2621/2100Link15014coldastopi9-9900KS @ 5,25 GHz32 GB DDR4-4400MHz CL  17-17-17-37 2TRX 6900 XT @ 2603/2140Link14827GurdiRyzen 5900x Curved32GB @3733 CL 17-21-21-41-1TRX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHzLink14386Honk-51335800X4.851 MHz32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1TSapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.514 MHz / 2.112 MHzLink13720GEChunRyzen 7 5800X64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2TRX 6900XT Red Devil @ 2.519Mhz/2.000MhzLink13774GohrbiRyzen 9 5950X 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1TSapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2600 / 2000 MHzLink13517GohrbiRyzen 9 5900X 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-3600 MHz  CL 18-22-22-42 1TSapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2600 / 2000 MHzLink13455PatzeR9-5950x Curve Opt.32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-2TTUF OC 3090@2205/2.000Link13444GurdiRyzen 3900X @4,3 GHz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1TTX 3090 ASUS TUF @  2,05Ghz/1319Link13177B4C4RD1Ryzen 5900x @Stock32GB DDR4-3000-C16-18-18-38-71-1T6800xt Nitro+Se Oc @StockLink13102GEChuni7-6900K @ 4,2 GHz64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2TRX 6900XT Red Devil @ 2.398Mhz/2.000MhzLink13054GohrbiRyzen 9 5900X 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-3600 MHz  CL 18-22-22-42 1TSapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHzLink11893Eragossi9-9900K @ 5,3 GHz32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-39 2TZotac Trinity OC RTX 3080 @ 2.220/1886 MHzLink11975DaHell63i9 7920X 4.732 GB DDR4-3400  CL 14-14-14-34 1TRX 6800 2557 / 2120Link11824GurdiRyzen 5900X @5,0 Ghz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1TRX 6800 Referenz @ 2600/1250Link11416sLiXi9 10850K @ 5GHz16GB DDR4 3200 CL16-18-18-38 2TASUS RTX3080 @ 2025/1305Link11406GurdiRyzen 3900X @4,3 GHz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1TRTX 3080 ASUS TUF @  Curved /1294Link10680Hawky1980R7 3700x @ 4,45 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1TRX 5700XT @ 2121/1900 MHzLink10351Mr-JiJii9 7920X @4,8Ghz32Gb DDR4-3200 19-19-19-46 2TTitan RTX @2130/2100Link9766DaHell63R9 3900X 4.2-4.332 GB DDR4-3733  CL 16-19-19-36 1TRTX 3070 2160 / 2100Link9757bisonigorI7 8700K@5400MHz16GB DDR4-4000MHz CL 16-17-17-32 1TRTX 2080TI@2145/2038Link9644Majinvegeta20R7 2700X @4250 Mhz32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2175/2075Link9616DaHell63R9 3900X  @4.5GHz32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-36Asus RTX 3070 TUF@2175/2050MHzLink9599Schrottii9-7900K @ 5100 MHz32GB DDR4-2800 CL 15-17-17-35-1TRTX 2080Ti @ 2175/2038 MHzLink9589eeeveni7-8700K @ 5,3 GHz16GB 4400MHz CL 17-17-17-32-320-2TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2.085/8300MHzLink9566Bull56i9-9900K @ 5300MHz16GB DDR4-3600 CL 16-16-16-36-1TRTX 2080 Ti HOF @ 2115/2054MHzLink9557Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.175/2100MHzLink9406Marko597710R7 5800x @ 5,051 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1TRX 6700XT @ 2828 MHZ 2125MHZLink9405Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.175/2100MHzLink9294Eragossi9-9900K CPU @ 5200 MhzHyper X  Predator @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti  Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2063Link9215Schrottii9-7900X @4.5GHz32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TRTX 2080 Ti @2145MHz/2000MHzLink8266Gohrbii3-9100 @ 4,0 GHz64GB DDR4-2133 MHz  CL 22-15-15-36 2TPalit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.175/2100MHzLink8128-K1ngp1n-i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 4000 MHz CL 19-19-19-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2.126 MHz/1.640 MHzLink8114DaHell63i9 7920X @4.5GHz32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TGTX 1080 Ti @2100MHz/1600MHzLink7953DuvarR7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-17-16-32 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2114/6400Link7874DuvarR5 2600 @ 4.336GHz16GB DDR4-3580MHz CL 14-15-14-21 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2101 / 1580MHzLink7862MIIIK09TR4-1950X 16 x @ 3800MHz32GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35GTX 1080 ti @ 2075/6356MHzLink7807Darkearth27R7 2700X @ 4,4GHz + Boost16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1500Link7795P4tzeR9 3900x @435032 GB (4x8GB) DDR4- 3800MHz CL 16-17-17-16-32 2TGTX 1080TI @2.025/1.553Link7790HisNi7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2TTitan X Pascal @ 2100/5500Link7739freak094R7 1700 @ 4,1 GHz16GB DDR4-3340MHz CL 13-12-12-28 2TTitan X (Pascal) @ 2038/5433 MHzLink7730Incredible Alk5960X @ 4000 MHz64GB DDR4-2400 @ 2400 MHz, CL 15-15-15-35-2TNVidia TitanX @ 2000 MHz GPU, 5500 Mhz vRAMLink7717Nachtyi7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TTitan X Pascal @ 2000/5500Link7657DjTomCati7-7700K @ 4,9 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TTitan X (Pascal) @ 2038/5600 MHzLink7613Majinvegeta20R7 2700X @4250 Mhz32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2000/1600Link7584Blackout2016i7-7700K@4600MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2063/1.517MHzLink7538Gurdii7-6700K @ 4400Mhz24GB @ 2933, 13-15-15-28Radeon VII @ 2089/1255Link7521K-putti7-4790K @ 5Ghz32GB DDR3-1600MHz @ 1800 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2TGTX 1080 Ti @2.076 MHz /1.514Link7519claster17i7 4790K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-30GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063/6120Link7419IICARUSi9-9900K @ 5,4GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TRTX 2080 @ 2.130 MHz /2.094 MHzLink7359Hawky1980R7 3700x @ 4,45 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1TRX 5700XT @ 2109/1900 MHzLink7320DrDaveR5 5600H @ 4,25 GHz32 GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 20-22-22-42 1TRTX 3070 (notebook) @ 1752/1950 MHzLink7315DjTomCatI7 3700K @ 4,7GHz16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24Titan X (Pascal) 2050/1401Link7264SchrottiRYZEN 5 @ 3.9GHz16GB DDR-4 2133MHz CL 15-15-15-31 1TGTX 1080ti @1974/5704Link7256EvgasüchtigerAMD  R7 3700X @ Allcore 4,4 GHZ32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-21-36- 1TSapphire Nitro+ RX 5700XT@2104/1850mhzLink7 255pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1974 MHz/1.377 MHzLink7 177pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1.974 MHz MHz/1.377 MHzLink6990pagani-si7-6800K @ 4 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 2400 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1987/1377Link6716DaHell63Ryzen 3900X ~4200MHz32GB DDR4  3600MHz CL 16-19-19-38 CR1RTX 2070 s @2085/2013MHzLink6467Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2TRTX Super JetStream2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHzLink6328MASTERSAXI7-4770K @ 4,0 GHZ32GB DDR3-1600MHZ CL 9-9-9-24 1TRTX 2080 @ 1515/1750/1800 8GBLink6174nilssohni5-8600K @5100 MHz16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1TRTX 2070 @ 2115/2050 MHzLink6131Gurdi6700K @ 4,4 Ghz24 GB @ 2933 13-15-15-28RX 5700 Referenz 2100Link6090DudelllR52600X@4.2GHz16Gb@3266, 14-20-16-16-36-1TVega64@1700/1100Link6075DuvarR7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-17-16-32 1TGTX 1080 @ 2114/1501Link6071DaHell63Ryzen 3900X ~4550MHz32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-17-17-35 CR1GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHzLink6071Gurdii7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TVega 64 @ 1640/1130Link6049_LS_i7-6700k @ 4,7GHz24GB DDR4-3100 CL17-18-18-36 2TRTX2070 @ 2025/2007MHzLink5992Stuxcomi7 7700k @ 5,1 GHz16 GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 2TGTX 1080 @ 2152 MHz/5900 MHzLink5962SANEi7-6700K @ 4,7GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-30 1TGTX 1080 @ 2126/5599Link5912Terence Skill2600x@4.25 GHz16 GB DDR4 @3466 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 1T1x GTX 1080 @2076MHz/1426MHzLink5884DaHell63i7 3930K @4.4GHz16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2TGTX 1080 @2100/1451MHzLink5871WhoRainZoneRyzen 5 1600@3,95GHz16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 14-16-16-32Vega56 1727MHz HBM 1015MHzLink5859Gohrbii7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/5400Link5758Schrottii7-5930K @ 4,7GHz16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2TGTX 1080 @ 2114/5508Link5678Rheinlaenderi7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2TGTX 1080 @ 2050/6003Link5531hellr3aseri7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 15-15-15-35GTX Titan X @ 1560/2000Link5488Nijo44i7-5960X @ 4,625 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35GTX Titan X @ 1525/2001Link5361hellr3aseri7-5820K @ 4,75 GHz12GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 17-17-17-36GTX Titan X @ 1540/2000Link5350MADman_Onei7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2TGTX Titan X @ 1522/2000Link5348Softyi7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075Link5281Grestorni7 5960X @ 125x34/3016 GB DDR4 @ 3000-15-15-15-35 2TTitan X (Maxwell) @ 1500/2000Link5 257DrDaveRyzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114Link5213DrDavei7 3770k @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1558/2114Link5210pupsi11i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 980 Ti @ 1553/2101Link5197Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1439/1916Link5188Duvari7-4770K @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2TGTX 1070 @ 2.228/2.438Link5174DaHell63i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2TGTX 980 ti @1545/2052Link5104teraconi7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 1070 @ 2152/2448Link5047freak094i5-3570k @ 5,0 Ghz16GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1573/1980Link5028Andy_1981i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-36GTX 980 Ti @ 1499/2025Link4996zymotic_spadei7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1502/2049Link4970veterani7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-11-28 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1507/1875Link4945majinvegeta20Intel Xeon X5660 @ 4.4GHz24GB DDR-3 @1.678 MHzGTX 1070 @2164/2.430Link4941Mercury82i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1505/2001Link4790Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8 GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000Link4768Gohrbii7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 980 Ti @ 1504/1903Link4713PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2TGTX 1070 @ 2000/4202Link4564Scochi7 7700K @ 4,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TGTX 1070 @ 2038/2003Link4517pagani-si5 9400f @ 2,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TGtx1070 @ 1974 MHz/2003 MHzLink4327MfDoomi7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2TR9-Fury X @ 1200/600Link4289Scochi5 4690k @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-32 1TGTX 1070 @ 2000/8008Link3852PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2TGTX 980 @ 1512/4001Link3839True Monkeyi7-4790K @ 5,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 11-13-13-35-2TGTX 980 @ 1507/2095Link3762Maniac1960i7-5960X @ 4,63 GHz16GB DDR4-2200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1401/2150Link3755DaHell63i7 3930K 4.4GHz16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2TGTX 980 1518 / 1928Link3732pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400Link3672Z3Rloti7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-12-11-27 1TGTX 980 @ 1518/4037Link3 543pagani-si7-6700 @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR4-2400MHz @ 2.472MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @ 1.424 MHz MHz/1.853MHzLink3519Nobiobi5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 980 @ 1438/1876Link3427ApfelkuchenXeon X5650 @ 4,84 GHz6GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1TR9-290X @ 1331/1692Link3318Evgasüchtigeri7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-9-10-28- 1TR9 290 VaporX @ 1250/1700 MHzLink3301sleipDEi7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 2TR9-390 @ 1231/1675Link3299pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 980 @ 1203/1800Link3214pagani-si3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1304/1800Link3180pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 980 @ 1253/1800Link3177Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1350/4050Link3104streetjumper16i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1326/3925Link3104Freizeitmanageri7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz16 GB DDR4-2800 Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX Titan Black @ 1270/1750Link2982iGameKudani7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1TRadeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHzLink2938PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2TGTX 970 @ 1490/1762Link2937Idontkn0w123i7-5820K @ 4,0 GHz16 GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16R9-290 @ 1160/1475Link2891panzer000i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL15-15-15-36GTX 970 @ 1431/1798Link2738Gohrbii7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TR9-290X @ 1150/1250Link2434grenn-CBi5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 970 @ 1089/1753Link2082pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 GHz @ 1213/1600Link2029pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28HD 7970 @ 1100/1500Link1987pagani-si3-10105F @4,4GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-20-20-38 2TGigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.935/1500MHzLink1066DrDavei7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX960M @ 1147/1253Link*981** pagani-s **Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz**16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1** Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz* *Link*923pagani-sRyzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TVega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHzLink708pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 4000 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1TVega 8@1340/1333Link251pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link205pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 470 @ 800/900Link131pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link



*Ranking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE ULTRA Multi-GPU*​
PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


17337Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T4x GTX 980 Ti @ 1537/1993Link15794Bull56i9-9900K @ 5096MHz16GB DDR4-2130 CL 15-15-15-36-2TRTX 2080 Ti SLI @ 2070/1760MHzLink13962BickSlickI7 - 7820x @4,4 GhzG.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-36002 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600Link13651HisNi7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T2xTitan X Pascal @ 2000/5000Link13431Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952Link12269MADman_Onei7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-48 2T2x GTX Geforce 1080ti @ 2025/6000Link115051C3M4Ni7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz32GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T3x EVGA 980Ti @ 1350/3656Link9915GEChunI7-6900K @ 4,164GB DDR4 @ 3000Mhz, CL 15-16-16-352x MSI GTX1080 Gaming X @ 2038/5000MhzLink9728Panzer000i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2T2x GTX 1080 @ ~1924/5005Link9708Nijo44i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-352x GTX Titan X @ 1525/1965Link9457Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1439/1916Link9100MADman_Onei7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975Link8887Eddylovelandi7 -6850K @ 4.4 Ghz32 GB DDR4 -3000 15-17-17-352x GTX 980 Ti @1455/1805Link8093Highspeed-ddi7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-242x GTX 980 Ti @ 1200/1788Link7232Freizeitmanageri7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz16 GB DDR4-2133 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T3 x GTX Titan Black @ 1270/1750Link6718Schrottii7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX 980 @ 1469/2001Link6537pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR22x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600Link6477Idontkn0w123i7-5820K @ 3,3 GHz16 GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-163x R9-290 @ 977/1250Link6170Harti600Xeon X5650@4.35GHz8GB DDR3-1.582MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x RX 580 @ 1540/9000Link5863Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/4050Link5516Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 11-13-14-15 2TR9-295X2 @ 1102/1250Link5226Idontkn0w123i7-5820K @ 3,6 GHz16 GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-162x R9-290 @ 1125/1474Link5290Atent123i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T2x GTX 980 @ 1466/1803Link5101BertBXeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T2x GTX 970 @ 1502/2000Link5006Donny85i7-3570K @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T2x GTX 970 @ 1317/1753Link4903Ralle82i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2TGTX Titan Z @ 1163/1803Link4436BertBFX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T2x R9-290 @ 1040/1350Link4405Hawky1980FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x HD 7970 @ 1215/1700Link3632Panzer000i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577Link


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2013)

*Ranking [PCGHX] Time Spy   Single-GPU           *​ 

PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command  RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


24148snakeeyes5950X 4,8GHz16GB DDR4-3733 MHz  CL 14-14-14-28 1TSapphire RX 6900 XT Toxic EE 2.783 / 2.138 MHzLink23159DudelllRyzen 9 5900X @ 4,8GHz32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 16-16-16-36* (*2T*)*RX 6900 XT @ 2786/2150Link23066Darkearth27R9-5900X @ CO + PBO32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 14-16-14-30 1TRadeon RX 6900XT @ 2738/2126Link22.971Snoopy69Ryzen9 5950X @ 5,1GHz32GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL14-14-14-28- 1T3090 ASUS ROG STRIX OC @ 2.246/11.200 MHzLink22903DudelllRyzen 9 5900X32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 14-14-14-34RX 6900 XT @ 2772/2150Link22836Darkearth27R9-5900X @ PBO32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 14-16-14-30 1TRadeon RX 6900XT @ 2672/2126Link22781snakeeyes111i9-10900KF @5,3 GHz32GB DDR4-4400MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2TRadeon RX 6900XT @ 2638/2150Link21907DudelllRyzen 9 5900X32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 16-19-16-36RX 6900 XT @ 2719/2150Link213 3 8Snoopy69Ryzen9 3950X @ 4,75GHz32GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL14-14-14-28- 1TEVGA 3090 FTW3 Ultra @ 2.145/11.104 MHzLink21 006blautempleRyzen 9 5900X@stock32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-15-15-15-30-1TRTX 3090@2175/1319Link20484DudelllRyzen 9 5900X32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 16-19-16-36RX 6900 XT @ 2655/2100Link20351GurdiRyzen 3900X @4,3 GHz32GB DDR4 @ 3800MHz CL 18-19-34  1TRTX 3090 Founders @ 2,05Ghz/1322Link20254GurdiRyzen 5900x Curved32GB @3800 CL 17-21-21-41-1TRX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHzLink20222PatzeR9-5950x Curve Opt.32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-299TUF OC 3090@2265/1287Link19907GurdiRyzen 3900X @4,3 GHz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1TRTX 3090 ASUS TUF @   2Ghz/1319Link19124Gohrbi5950X 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-3600 MHz  CL 18-22-22-42 1TSapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2452 / 2120 MHzLink18988GTX780SLIAMD Ryzen 9 5950X @4,5 GHz32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-19-19-39 1TMSI RTX 3090 SUPRIM @ 1980MHz/1219MHzLINK18836True Monkeyi9-9900KS @ 5,7 GHz8GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-39 2TRX 6900xt@ 2555/2150Link18479Honk-51335800X 4.85132GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1TSapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.372 / 2000MHzLink18450Frankee303i9-11900K @ 5.3 GHz32GB DDR4 Trident Z  @  3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1TGainward Phoenix GS RTX3090 @ 1980/1219Link18086True Monkey5800x @ 5,205 GHz16GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-18-18-39 2TRX 6900xt@ 2521/2140Link17736sLiXIntel Core i9 10850K @ 5GHz16GB DDR4 @ 3466 CL16-18-18-38 2TASUS RTX3080 @ 2100/1288Link17652Eragossi9-9900K @ 5,3 GHz32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-39 2TZotac Trinity OC RTX 3080 @ 2.220/1886 MHzLink17501GEChunRyzen 7 5800X64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2TRX 6900XT Red Devil @ 2.519Mhz/2.000MhzLink17424DaHell63I9 7920X 4.7 GHz32 GB DDR4-3400 CL14-14-14-34 1TRX 6800  2477 / 2124Link17.357Snoopy69Ryzen9 3950X @ 4,79 GHz16GB DDR4-3724 MHz  CL16-16-16-32- 1TPNY RTX 2080Ti @ 2.220/2.075MHzLink17342B4C4RD1Ryzen 5900x @Stock32GB DDR4-3000-C16-18-18-38-71-1T6800xt Nitro+ Se Oc @StockLink17316GurdiRyzen 3900X @4,3 GHz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1TRTX 3080 ASUS TUF @  Curved /1294Link16683GurdiRyzen 5900X @5,0 Ghz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1TRX 6800 Referenz @ 2600/1250Link16558SkywizzardI9-9900K@5000Mhz32GB DDR4 @ 4000MhzRTX Titan@2160;2100Link16554Rylei9-9900K @ 5500MHz32GB DDR4-3733 CL 15-15-15-28-2TRTX 2080Ti @ 2220/ 2063  MHzLink16488Blackman2106i7-8700k@5000MHz16GB DDR3-4200MHz CL 17-17-17-38-2TRTX 3080@2085/1281MHzLink16162GEChuni7-6900K @ 4,2 GHz64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2TRX 6900XT Red Devil @ 2.398Mhz/2.000MhzLink15711Eragoss9900K @ 5,1 Ghz32 GB @ 3600 17-18-18-39RTX 2080 Ti Gigabyte Aorus Extreme 2130 @ 2.018Link15374Schrottii9-7900X @5100MHz32GB DDR4-2600 CL 16-18-18-36 1TRTX 2080Ti @2145MHz/2000MHzLink15312Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.055/2100MHzLink15251Da Hell63R9 3900X  @4.5GHz32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-36Asus RTX 3070 TUF @2130/2100MHzLink15284Eragossi9-9900K CPU @ 5200 MhzHyper X Predator @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2070/2075Link15188bisonigorI7 8700K@5400MHz16GB DDR4-4000MHz CL 16-17-17-32 1TRTX 2080TI@2160/2038Link14 729Xeljagai7-8700K @ 5GhzG.SKILL CL16 3200Mhz @ 3466Mhz2080TI PALIT GamePro @ BIOS-auf OC-Version @  2000-2125 / 8200Mhz MemLink14622freak094Ryzen 7 1700 @ 4028Mhz16GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 14-13-13-21 1TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2160/7800MHzLink14405ring0r8086K @ 5,3ghz32GB @ 3600MHZ, C18RTX 2080 Ti @ 2145mhz/7780mhzLink14359HisNi7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2TRTX 2080TI @ 2000/7000Link14090Marko597710R7 5800x @ 4,990 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1TRX 6700XT @ 26 MHZ 2150MHZLink12571GEChuni7-6900K @ 4,0 GHz64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2TRTX 3070 EVGA XC3 Ultra @ 1.980Mhz/1.750MHzLink12 379IICARUSi9-9900K @ 5,3GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TRTX 2080 @ 2.115 MHz /2.000 MHzLink12351EvgasüchtigerRyzen 5600X @ 4650MHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36-1TAMD RX 6700XT 2550mhz  avg /2112MHzLink11609Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3400  CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 2080 Super JetStream  @ 2115/1.988Link11455DaHell63Ryzen 3900X ~4200MHz32GB DDR4 3600MHz CL 16-19-19-38 CR1RTX 2070 s @2085/2013MHzLink11491DaHell63I9 7920X  @4.7GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34Evga RTX 2070 super@2115/2000MHzLink11425DaHell63i9 7920X @4.6GHz32GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 14-14-14-34 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2100 / 1600 MHzLink11276Darkearth27AMD Ryzen R9 3900X32GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL 16-19-16-36 1TMSI 1080Ti GamingX @ 2063 / 1500 MHzLink11233DaHell63i9 7920X @4.3GHz32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TGTX 1080 Ti @2100MHz/1575MHzLink11217P4tzeR9 3900x @435032 GB (4x8GB) DDR4- 3800 CL 16-17-17-16-32 2TGTX 1080TI @2.025/1.553Link11163-K1ngp1n-i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 4196  CL 19-19-19-39 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2.126 MHz/1.640 MHzLink10767Darkearth27R7 2700X @ 4,316GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1476Link10 763pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @2025 MHz/1.391 MHzLink10727DrDaveR5 5600H @ 4,25 GHz32 GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 20-22-22-42 1TRTX 3070 (notebook) @ 1697/1950 MHzLink10712   biosat_lost (8iosat)Xeon E5-1680 V2-4699MHZ16 GB DDR3 1866MHZ CL 9-10-9-27 2TEVGA GTX 1080TI FTW3 2076/1547MHZlink10683DuvarR7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-17-16-32 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2114/6320Link10680Hawky1980R7 3700x @ 4,45 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1TRX 5700XT @ 2121/1900 MHzLink10582Da_ObstR9 3900X @ 4,25 GHz32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 14-15-14-14-28-38 1TRX 5700XT @ 2100/1800Link10582freak094R7 1700 @4,055GHz16GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 14-13-13-21 1TTitan X (Pascal) @ 2050/5433MHzLink10418EvgasüchtigerRyzen 3700X @4,4 GHz @All32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 16-20-21-36-58-1TRX 5700XT Sapphire Nitro+ @ 2055/1830Link10399DuvarRyzen 3600 @ 4.275GHz16GB DDR4 3800 CL 14-15-13-22 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2076/1555Link10313pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,2GHz32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2012 MHz /1.393 MHzLink10296DuvarR5 2600 @ 4.314GHz16GB DDR4-3588MHz CL 14-15-14-21 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2076 / 1555MHzLink10083CoLuxeRyzen 7 3700x32 GB DDR4-3000 @ 3400 Mhz CL 16-22-22-44RX  5700 XT @ 2114/1860Link10036Gohrbii3-9100 @ 4,0 GHz64GB DDR4-2133 MHz  CL 22-15-15-36 2TPalit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.055/2100MHzLink9961nilssohni5-8600K @ 5200Mhz16GB @ 3466, 16-18-18-28-450-1TRTX 2070 @ 2145/8250Link9740MIIIK09TR4-1950X 16 x @ 3800MHz32GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35GTX 1080 ti @ 2088/6497MHzLink9700pagani-si7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2.012 MHz/1.391 MHzLink9604Blackout2016i7-7700K@4600MHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2063/1517MHzLink9.545CoLuxeRyzen 7 1700x @ 3,8 Ghz32 GB DDR4-3000 @ 3200 Mhz CL 16-19-19-36RX 5700 XT @ 2120/ 1800Link9465RtZki7-6700k @ 4,7ghz16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-36GTX 1080 Ti @ 2038/1476MHzLink9372pagani-si7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1962/1377Link9369K-putti7-4790K @ 5Ghz32GB DDR3-1600MHz @ 1800 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2TGTX 1080 Ti @2.063 MHz/1.501 MHzLink9246claster17i7 4790K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-30GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063/6120Link9193Gurdii7-6700K @ 4400Mhz24GB @ 2933, 13-15-15-28Radeon VII @ 2122/1265Link9142B4C4RD!3900x @4,3GHz32GB DDR3-3000MHz CL: 15-15-15-36-51 1TRTX2070 StriX @StockLink9141_LS_i7-6700k @ 4,7GHz24GB DDR4-3100 CL17-18-18-36 2TRTX2070 @ 2040/2007MHzLink9041PCGHGSRyzen 5 360032GB DDR4-CL16-18-18-38 1TRTX 2070 @2010 MHz/1800 MHzLink8934DaHell63Ryzen 3900X ~4500MHz32GB DDR4 3800MHz CL 16-20-20-40 CR1GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHzLink8921..::Siles::..i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2TGTX 1080 Ti @ ~1950/3000Link8873DaHell63Ryzen 3900X ~4550MHz32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-17-17-35 CR1GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHzLink8836Bull56i7-7700K @ 4,7 GHz32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 14-16-16-31 2TGTX 1080Ti FE @ 2012/1503 MHzLink8 473Operation_PCIntel i7-8700K @ 4,8GHz32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/1401MHzLink8 422GEChunRyzen 3 3300X @ 4,35Ghz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2TRX 5700XT Red Devil @ 2.017/1.750MHzLink8303DuvarR7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-18-18-34 1TGTX 1080 @ 2114/1451Link8213Gurdi6700K @ 4,4 Ghz24 GB @ 2933 13-15-15-28RX 5700 Referenz 2100Link8069Terence Skill2600x@4.25 GHz16 GB DDR4 @3466 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 1TGTX 1080 @2076MHz/1426MHzLink8011biohaufenR7 1700 @ 4,1 GHz16GB DDR4-2933MHz  CL 14-16-16-31 1TVega 64 Strix @ 1687 MHz/1110 MHzLink8 010Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz  CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 1080@ 2.076 MHz/1.251 MHzLink7962DudelllR52660@4.2GHz16Gb@3266, 14-20-16-16-36-1TVega64@1700/1100Link7871ChiefJohnsonR5 1500 @ 3,95 GHz16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 14-15-15-35 1TGTX 1080 @ 2114/5508Link7834DaHell63i7 3930K @4.4GHz16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2TGTX 1080 @2100/1451MHzLink7655joylancerI7-6850 @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-2132MHz CL 14-14-14-35 2T (QuadChannel)RX Vega 64 @ 1650/1050Link7485WhoRainZoneRyzen 5 1600@3,95GHz16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 14-16-16-32Vega56 1727MHz HBM 1015MHzLink7484Gohrbii7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2088/5400Link7455WhoRainZoneRyzen 5 1600@3950MHz16GB 2933MHz CL 14-16-16-34RX Vega 56 @1692 HBM@1015MHzLink7391Gurdii7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TVega 64 @ 1640/1100Link7 341DrDaveRyzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114Link7305HorileinI7 3770@4.35 Ghz16GB DDR3-1618Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2TRTX 2060 @ 2100/1950Link7111Blechdesigneri7-7700K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-38 2TGTX 1080 @ 1873/1251Link7101Fameous83Ryzen7 1700 @ 3,8 GHz16GB DDR4-3000Vega64 @ 1500/945Link7012WhoRainZoneRyzen5 1600 @3,8 GHz16GB DDR4 @ 2933, CL14-16-16-32RX Vega 56 @ 1592/1000Link6887CoLuxeRyzen 7 1700x @ 3,8 GHz32 GB DDR4-3000 MHz @ 3200 MHz CL 16-19-19-36RX Vega 56 @ 1622/980Link6827W3SSIi7-7770K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2TGTX 1070 @ 2101/2376Link6714Grestorni7 5960X @ 125x34/3016 GB DDR4 @ 3000-15-15-15-35 2TTitan X (Maxwell) @ 1500/2000Link6694teraconi7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 1070 @ 2164/2430Link6346DaHell63i7 3930K @4.2GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2TGTX 980 Ti @1530MHz/2050MHzLink6341PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2TGTX 1070 @ 2000/4202Link6253Scochi7 7700K @ 4,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TGTX 1070 @ 2038/2003Link6085pagani-si5 9400f @ 2,9GHz16GB DDR4-@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TGtx1070 @ 1974 MHz/2003 MHzLink5994DaHell63i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ16 GB DDR 3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2TGTX 980 ti @ 1500/4000Link5586masterbase91i5 - 3570K @ 4,2Ghz16GB DDR3 - 1600 9-9-9-24GTX 1070 @ 2063/2150Link5561Scochi5 4690k @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-32 1TGTX 1070 @ 1987/8012Link5207EvgasüchtigerRyzen 3700X @4,4 GHz @Allcore32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 16-20-21-36-58-1TAsus Dual OC RX580 @ 1500/2250mhzLink5017DaHell63i7 3930K 4.4GHz16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2TGTX 980  1518 / 1928 MHzLink4842pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHzLink4776BlechdesignerR5-1600 @ 3,8GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-15-15-35 1TGTX 1060 6GB @ 2101/2202Link4750pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400Link4711pagani-si7-6700 @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR4- @2.472MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @ 1.418 MHz MHz/1.845MHzLink4582JaniZzi7 4770k @ 4,4 GHz16 GB DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31R9 290 @ 1220/1450 MHzLink4580Evgasüchtigeri7-4770K @4.7GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-9-10-28- 1TR9 290 VaporX @1250/1700MHzLink4346klonekriegeri5 8600k@4602MHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL16-18-18-38 2TGTX1060 6GB @ 1936MHz/2008MHzlink4040pagani-sntel i9-9900K @5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 18-18-18-36 2TGigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.905/1500MHzLink2816jules.mi7 2600K @ 4.5GHz8 GB DDR 3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1THD7970 GHz Edition@ 1270/1800Link2373GurdiIntel Core i7-8705G16GB DDR4-2400 MHz CL 17-17-17-39 2TVega M GL @ 1011/920Link*1730 **pagani-s**Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz**16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR1**Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.700 MHz** Link*1 682pagani-sC2Q9550 @ 2,83GHz8GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2THD7870GHZ @ 1050 MHz/1.250 MHzLink1560pagani-sRyzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TVega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHzLink1275JanJakeRyzen 2200G @ 3,8GHz16GB DDR4-3133MHz CL 16-18-18-38-1TVega 8 @ 1600Link1258pagani-sRyzen 5 2400G @3600 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega11@1240/1500Link1222pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 3900 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega 8@1500/1500Link574*pagani-s* *i9 9900k @5GHz **16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T**intel UHD Graphics 630 @ 1200MHz/1.600 MHz** Link*456pagani-sAthlon 200GE @ 4000 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1TVega 3 @1.001/1333Link


Ranking [PCGHX] Time Spy   *Multi-GPU* 
​

PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und  Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


17 695BickSlickI7 - 7820x @4,4 GhzG.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-36002 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600Link17114MADman_onei7 5960X@ 4,4 GHz64 GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-48-2T2x GTX 1080Ti @ 2025 / 6000Link149101C3M4Ni7 5960x@4,4 GHzGSkill 32 Gb DDR4-2.518MHz CL 15-17-17-35-2T3x980Ti @1.416 MHz& 2.000 MHzLink14573GEChuni7-6900k @ 4,4 GHz64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T2x MSI GTX1080 Gaming X @ 2012/5225MhzLink11960GEChuni7-6900K @ 4,1 GHz64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TCF RX Vega 56 Pulse @ 1.590/800MHzLink11742Panzer000i7-6700k@4,8 GHz16GB DDR-4-2666MHz CL 16-16-16-32-2T2xGTX1080 @1924/5005 MHzLink8674pagani-si7-6800k@4,2 GHz32GB DDR4- 2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36-CR22x GTX980 @1427/3650 MHzLink

*Ra**nking [PCGHX] Time Spy Extreme Single-GPU*
​

PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command   RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


17.883Snoopy69Ryzen9 5950X @ 5,1GHz32GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL16-18-18-38- 1T4090 ASUS TUF GAMING  @ 3.075/1.482 MHzLink11424snakeeyes5950X 4,8GHz16GB DDR4-3733 MHz  CL 14-14-14-28 1TSapphire RX 6900 XT Toxic EE 2.763 / 2.142 MHzLink11201snakeeyes111i9-10900KF @5,5 GHz32GB DDR4-4600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2TRTX 3090 @ 2265/1357Link11008Darkearth27R9-5900X @ PBO32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 14-16-14-30 1TRadeon RX 6900XT @ 2630/2126Link10 802blautempleRyzen 9 5900X@stock32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-15-15-15-30-1TRTX 3090@2175/1319Link10547DudelllRyzen 9 5900X32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 14-14-14-34RX 6900 XT @ 700/2150Link10473PatzeR9-5950x Curve Opt.32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-2TTUF OC 3090@2190/2.000Link10438PatzeR9-5950x Curve Opt.32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-299TUF OC 3090@2130/1286Link10374ring0rRyzen 3900XT @4,525 GHz64GB DDR4 @ 3600 MHz CL 16-19-39  1TRTX 3090 Inno3D iChill X4 @ 2250/1293Link10265GurdiRyzen 3900X @4,3 GHz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1TRTX 3090 ASUS TUF @   2Ghz/1319Link10209snakeeyes111i9-10900KF @5,3 GHz32GB DDR4-4400MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2TRadeon RX 6900XT @ 2620/2150Link*10026** pagani-s **Ryzen 7 5700G @4,791GHz **16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T**GTX1080Ti @ 1987MHz/1.377 MHz** Link*9872Gurd*10026 *Ryzen 5900x Curved32GB @3800CL 17-21-21-41-1TRX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHzLink9786DudelllRyzen 9 5900X32 GB DDR4-3800 Mhz CL 16-19-16-36RX 6900 XT @ 2622/2100 |Link8888 Honk-51335800X 4.849 MHz32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1TSapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.329 / 2000MHzLink8768sLiXIntel Core i9 10850K @ 5GHz16GB DDR4 @ 3333 CL16-18-18-38 2TASUS RTX3080 @ 2100/1269Link8733GurdiRyzen 3900X @4,3 GHz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1TRTX 3080 ASUS TUF @  Curved /1294Link8628Eragossi9-9900K @ 5,3 GHz32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-39 2TZotac Trinity OC RTX 3080 @ 2.220/1886 MHzLink8432DaHell63I9 7920X 4.7 GHz32 GB DDR4-3400 CL14-14-14-34 1TRX 6800 2498 / 2150 MHzLink8020GurdiRyzen 5900X @5,0 Ghz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1TRX 6800 Referenz @ 2600/1250Link7647RtZki9 10900k @5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3466 MHz CL 16-18-18-36NVIDIA RTX 2080 Ti @2115/1988 MHzLink7642Da Hell63R9 3900X  @4.5GHz32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-36Asus RTX 3070 TUF @2145/2075MHzLink7621blautemplei9-10900K@5GHz32GB DDR4@4133-17-17-17-37-2TRTX 2080Ti@2085/8000Link7417Schrottii9-7900K @ 5000 MHz32GB DDR4-2800 CL 16-18-18-36-1TRTX 2080Ti @ 2145/2000 MHzLink7190Eragossi9-9900K CPU @ 5200 MhzHyper X  Predator  @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2TPalit  RTX 2080 Ti  Dual Aktiv @ 2070/2075Link7131bisonigorI7  8700K@5400MHz16GB DDR4-4000MHz CL 16-17-17-32 1TRTX 2080TI@2160/2038Link6684Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.055/2100MHzLink6641freak094Ryzen 7 1700 @ 4028Mhz16GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 14-13-13-21 1TRTX 2080 Ti @ 2145/7800MHzLink6556Marko597710R7 5800x @ 4,990 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1TRX 6700XT @ 2848 MHZ 2160MHZLink6392HisNi7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2TRTX 2080TI @ 1950/7000Link5549Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000 MHzLink5500DaHell63I9 7920X  @4.7GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34Evga RTX 2070 super @2085/2000MHzLink5438DaHell63i9 7920X @4.5GHz32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TGTX 1080 Ti @2100MHz/1600MHzLink5419DaHell63R9 3900X @4525MHz32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-19-19-38 1TRTX 2070 super @2000/2000Link5309Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TRTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.100/1.988Link5264P4tzeR9 3900x @435032 GB (4x8GB) DDR4- 3800MHz CL 16-17-17-16-32 2TGTX 1080TI @2.025/1.553Link5039Hawky1980R7 3700x @ 4,45 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1TRX 5700XT @ 2121/1900 MHzLink4939pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2012 MHz/1.391 MHzLink4861Darkearth27R7 2700X @ Auto Boost16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2050 / 1489Link4843Gohrbii3-9100 @ 4,0 GHz64GB DDR4-2133 MHz  CL 22-15-15-36 2TPalit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.055/2100MHzLink4650EvgasüchtigerRyzen 3700X @4,4 GHz @Allcore32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 16-20-21-36-58-1TRX 5700XT Sapphire Nitro+ @ 2063/1830Link4631nilssohni5-8600K @ 5200Mhz16GB @ 3466, 16-18-18-28-450-1TRTX 2070 @ 2145/8250Link4 586pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,3 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz @3400MHzCL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2.012 MHz /1.377 MHzLink4318Gurdii7-6700K @ 4400Mhz24GB @ 2933, 13-15-15-28Radeon VII @ 2122/1265Link4292_LS_i7-6700k @ 4,7GHz24GB DDR4-3100 CL17-18-18-36 2TRTX2070 @ 2040/2007MHzLink4142DaHell63Ryzen 3900X ~4550MHz32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-20-20-40 CR1GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHzLink3663DudelllR52600X@4.2GHz16Gb@3266, 14-20-16-16-36-1TVega64@1700/1100Link3641Gohrbii7 8700k@5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35GTX 1080  @ 2088/5005MHzLink3633Gurdi6700K @ 4,4 Ghz24 GB @ 2933 13-15-15-28RX 5700 Referenz 2100 1900Link3583WhoRainZoneRyzen 5 1600@3,95GHz16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 14-16-16-32Vega56 1727MHz HBM 1015MHzLink3 554DrDaveRyzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114Link33550Gurdi6700K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 18-19-19-58 2TVega 64 @ 1630/1080Link3395DaHell63i7 3930K @4.2GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2TGTX 1080 @2100MHz/1451MHzLink2090pagani-si7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @ 1.474 MHz MHz/1.849MHzLink


*Ranking [PCGHX] Time Spy Extreme   Multi - GPU                   * 
​

PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command   RateGrafikarte(n) @  Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


6653GEChuni7-6900k @ 4,4 GHz64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T2x MSI GTX1080 Gaming X @ 2050/5450MhzLink5558GEChuni7-6900K @ 4,1 GHz64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TCF RX Vega 56  Pulse  @ 1.590/800MHzLink
​


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2013)

*Ranking [PCGHX]      Night Raid  Single GPU*​

PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @  Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


87502True Monkey11900k @ 5,78 Ghz ac16GB DDR4-4400 MHz CL 17-18-18-36 1T3080 ti  @ 2200/1230Link71527GohrbiRyzen 9 5950X 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1TSapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2480 / 2100 MHzLink68974Honk-51335800X4.849 MHz32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1TSapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.523 MHz / 2.112 MHzLink68063Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit  RTX 2080 Ti Dual@ 2.085/2000MHzLink67048Gohrbii7-9900K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHzLink65573pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1962 MHz/1.400 MHzLink58345Marko597710R7 5800x @ 5,002 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1TRX 6700XT @ 2650 MHZ 1970MHZLink57260DaHell63i9 7920X @4.4GHz32Gb DDR4-15-17-17-35 2TGTX 1080 Ti @2088/1575MHzLink56953pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,2GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2.025 MHz/1.377 MHzLink54649Hawky1980R7 3700x @ 4,45 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1TRX 5700XT @ 2121/1900 MHzLink52135Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TRTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.115/1.780Link51794nilssohni5-8600K @ 5100 MHz16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1TRTX 2070 @ 2145/2050 MHzLink47819LinkDarkearth27R7 2700X @ 4,35 GHz16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1501MHzLink47480DrDaveRyzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114Link42041Lichtbringer1R72700X@4.15GHz32Gb DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-15-15-15-35 1TGtx1080@2100/1389Link42036pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHzLink37432pagani-si5 9400f @ 2,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TGtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHzLink36011pagani-sIntel i9-9900K @5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 18-18-18-36 2TGigabyte  GTX 1650  @ 1.920/1500MHzLink32672DrDavei7 3770k @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1558/2114Link29385pagani-si3-10105F @4,4GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-20-20-38 2TGigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.747/1500MHzLink28725Gohrbii3-9100 @ 4,0 GHz64GB DDR4-2133 MHz  CL 22-15-15-36 2TPalit  RTX 2080 Ti Dual@ 2.085/2000MHzLink18136pagani-sRyzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TVega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHzLink17572pagani-sRyzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TVega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHzLink11998JanJakeRyzen 2200G @ 3,8GHz16GB DDR4-3133MHz CL 16-18-18-38-1TVega 8 @ 1600Link11791pagani-sRyzen 5 2400G @3,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TVega 11 @ 1240MHz/1.500 MHzLink11750pagani-sRyzen 5 2400G @3600 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega11@1240/1500Link11581pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 3900 MhzG.Skll Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega 8@1500/1500Link





*Ranking [PCGHX]    Night Raid  Multi GPU*​

PunktzahlxxxxxGohrbixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxLink







*Ranking [PCGHX] Port Royal Single-GPU*​
PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @      Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @      Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


15.464Snoopy69Ryzen9 5950X @ 5,15GHz32GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL14-14-14-28- 1T3090 ASUS ROG STRIX OC @ 2.265/1.450MHzLink14 740blautempleRyzen 9 5900X@stock32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-15-15-30-1TRTX 3090@2160/1319Link14324GurdiRyzen 3900X @4,3 Ghz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1TRTX 3090 Founders @ 2,055Ghz/1319Link13549PatzeR9-5950x Curve Opt.32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-299TUF OC 3090@1950/1286Link13461Frankee303i9-11900K @ 5.3 GHz32GB DDR4 Trident Z @  3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1TGainward Phoenix GS RTX3090 @ 1905/1235Link12468Eragossi9-9900K @ 5,3 GHz32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-39 2TZotac Trinity OC RTX 3080 @ 2.220/1886 MHzLink11 273coldastopi9-9900KS @ 5,25 GHz32 GB DDR4-4400MHz CL  17-17-17-37 2TRX 6900 XT @ 2602/2140Link11200DudelllRyzen 9 5900X @ 4.8Ghz32 GB DDR4-3800 Mhz CL 16-19-16-36RX 6900 XT @ 2733/2150Link10942Mr-JiJii9 7920X @ 4,7 GHz64GB DDR4-4000MHz CL 18-19-19-39 2TTitan RTX @2160/2125Link10894DudelllRyzen 9 5900X32 GB DDR4-3800 Mhz CL 16-19-16-36RX 6900 XT @ 2620/2100Link10876GurdiRyzen 5900x Curved32GB @3733 CL 17-21-21-41-1TRX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHzLink10790Honk-51335800X4851 MHz32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1TSapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.512 MHz / 2.112 MHzLink9944Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual activ @ 2.055/2100MHzLink9456Schrottii9-7900X @ 5,1 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 1TGTX 2080Ti @ 2.160/2038MHzLink9330DaHell63R9 3900X 4.6 GHz32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1TRTX 3070 2145/ 2075 MHzLink9228Bull56i9-9900K @ 5300MHz16GB DDR4-3600 CL 16-16-16-36-1TRTX 2080 Ti  @ 2175/1835MHzLink9139AIR-DO-GUNIntel i7-5960X @ 4.4GHz32GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35-2TRTX 2080Ti @ 2100/8400MHzLink9053DaHell63R9 3900X  @4.5GHz32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-36Asus RTX 3070 TUF@2145/2050MHzLink8866DaHell63I9 7920X 4.7 GHz32 GB DDR4-3400 CL 14-14-14-34 1TRX 6800  2473 / 2150 MHzLink8497GurdiRyzen 5900X @5,0 Ghz32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1TRX 6800 Referenz @ 2600/1250Link7123Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHzLink7004Gohrbii7-8700K @ 3,7 GHz32GB DDR4-3000MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TRTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/1975MHzLink6715IICARUSi9-9900K @ 5,0GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TRTX 2080 @ 2.145 MHz /2.063 MHzLink6606DaHell63I9 7920X  @4.4GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34Evga RTX 2070 super@2100/2000MHzLink6133Marko597710R7 5800x @ 4,851 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1TRX 6700XT @ 2598 MHZ 2000MHZLink5498nilssohni5 8600K @ 5000MHz16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-37-1TRTX 2070 @ 2100/8250MHzLink4407Horileini7 3770@ 4.4Ghz16Gb DDR3 @ 1433, 9-9-924 2TRTX2060 @ 2145/1988Link2412pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,3GHz48GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 18-22-22-42 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2050 MHz/1.389 MHzLink



*Ranking [PCGHX] Port Royal Multi-GPU*
​
PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @      Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @      Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


16012Bull56i9-9900K @ 5100MHz16GB DDR4-2133 CL 15-15-15-36-1TRTX 2080 Ti SLI @ 1965/1750MHzLink






*Ranking  [PCGHX]  DirektX Raytrcing Features Test*​
PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @      Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @      Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


51.94 fpsEragossi9-9900K @ 5,3 GHz32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-39 2TZotac Trinity OC RTX 3080 @ 2.220/1886 MHzLink35.82 |DaHell63R9 3900X 4.6 GHz32 GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1TRTX 3070 2175 / 2075 MHzLink34.45 fpsDa Hell63R9 3900X  @4.5GHz32GB DDR4-3733MHz CL 16-19-19-36Asus RTX 3070 TUF @2160/2075MHzLink33.42 fpsGohrbii9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz64GB DDR4-3600MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual activ @ 2.055/2100MHzLink




​* Ranking  [PCGHX]  *Wild Life​​
PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @      Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @      Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


107846Honk-51335800X4851 MHz32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1TSapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.505 MHz / 2.112 MHzLink106907GohrbiRyzen 9 5950X 4,915 GHz64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1TSapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2100 MHzLink87303Marko597710R7 5800x @ 4,851 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1TRX 6700XT @ 2858 MHZ 2150MHZLink78174Gohrbii9 9900k @5,0 GHz64GB DDR4-3600MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual activ @ 2.055/2100MHzLink68551pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080ti @ 1.949 MHz/1.377 MHzLink68356Hawky1980R7 3700x @ 4,45 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1TRX 5700XT @ 2108/1900 MHzLink32 791pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1407MHz/1831 MHzLink24393pagani-si3-10105F @4,4GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-20-20-38 2TGigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.796/1500MHzLink23369pagani-si9-9900K @5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 18-18-18-36 2TGigabyte  GTX 1650  @ 1.860/1500MHzLink8574pagani-sRyzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TVega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHzLink* 4395 || | || ** pagani-s **Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz **16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1** Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.700 MHz**Link*



*Ranking  [PCGHX]  *Wild Life Extreme​​
PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @      Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @      Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


37019GohrbiRyzen 9 5950X 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1TSapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHzLink24446Marko597710R7 5800x @ 4,851 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1TRX 6700XT @ 2858 MHZ 2150MHZLink20577Hawky1980R7 3700x @ 4,4 GHz32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1TRX 5700XT @ 2132/1900 MHzLink2575pagani-sRyzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TVega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHzLink

*Ranking  [PCGHX]  *Wild Life Extreme Unlimited​​
PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @      Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @      Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


*68348 **pagani-s **Ryzen 7 5700G @4,640GHz**16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T**GTX1080Ti @ 1911MHz/1.377 MHz**Link*37094GohrbiRyzen 9 5950X 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1TSapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHzLink* 2809**pagani-s**Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz**16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR1**Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1700 MHz**Link*7418pagani-si3-10105F @4,4GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-20-20-38 2TGigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.770/1500MHzLink
​​*Ranking  [PCGHX]  *Wild Life Unlimited​​
PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @      Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @      Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


115979Gohrbi64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1TSapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHzLink86738Gohrbii9 9900k @5,0 GHz64GB DDR4-3600MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual activ @ 2.055/2100MHzLink72770pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080ti @ 2061 MHz/1.389 MHzLink31873pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @1316 MHz/1800 MHzLink25620pagani-si3-10105F @4,4GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-20-20-38 2TGigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.830/1500MHzLink* 9514**pagani-s**Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz**16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR1 **Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1700 MHz**Link*8900pagani-sRyzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TVega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHzLink8551pagani-sRyzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TVega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHzLink

​


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2013)

Ranking [PCGHX] DRIVER OVERHEAD TEST

*Ranking DirectX 11 Single-Thread*​

PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


4041424Darkearth27Ryzen 5800X3D32GB DDR4 4000MHz CL15-15-15-30-1T6900XT 2700 / 2124Link3 334 144Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TRTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.145/1.775MHzLink3 235 765pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2076 MHz /1.389 MHzLink3 209 802pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @  2114 MHz/1.400 MHzLink3161529Eragossi9-9900K CPU @ 5200 MhzHyper X Predator @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2TPalit  RTX  2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2075Link3 092 768IICARUSi9-9900K @ 5,4GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TRTX 2080 @ 2.130 MHz /2.063 MHzLink2 985 471pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHzLink2 923 946Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz  CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 1080 @ 2.101/2.150  MHzLink2 817 751Gohrbii7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz16 GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1499/1753Link2 741 373pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 980 @ 1309/1800Link2 708 254pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link2641747Darkearth27R7 2700X @ 4.35GHz16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1501MHzLink2 634 120DrDaveRyzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114Link2 624 574Darkearth27AMD Ryzen R9 3900X @ Stock32GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL 16-19-16-36 1TMSI 1080Ti GamingX @ 2063 / 1500 MHzLink2 577 153pagani-si7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @1.432 MHz/ MHz/1.845 MHzLink2 562 684Darkearth27R7 2700X @ 4.4GHz16GB DDR4-3333MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1489Link2 527 426pagani-si5 9400f @ 2,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TGtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHzLink2 464 301Gohrbii3-9100 @ 4,1 GHz64GB DDR4-3600MHz  CL 18-22-22-42 2TRTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.145/1.775MHzLink2 444 518panzer000i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36GTX 970 @ 1431/1798Link2 422 457Softyi7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000Link2 387 891Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2THD7790 @ 1100/1600MHzLink2 325 282Lichtbringer1R72700X@4.0GHz32Gb DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-15-15-15-35 1TGtx1080@2114/1411Link2 286 425pagani-si7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2.076 MHz MHz/1.382Link2 114 089pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR22x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600Link*2288043 **pagani-s **Ryzen 7 5700G @4,966GHz**16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T**GTX1080Ti @ 2000MHz/1.377 MHz* *Link*2 086 660Gohrbii3-9100 @ 4,1 GHz64GB DDR4-2132MHz  CL 15-15-15-36 2TRTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.145/1.775MHzLink*1 851 626 ** pagani-s **Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz**16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1**Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz**Link*1 712 642pagani-si3-6100 @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 2TGTX 980 @ 1304/1800Link*1 701 326**pagani-s**Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz**16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T**Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz**Link*1515635pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 980 @ 1350/1800Link1 352 594pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 3900 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 @ 3133 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega 8@1500/1.567Link1 342 422pagani-sRyzen 5 2400G @4000 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega11@1300/1500Link1 336 775pagani-sRyzen 5 2400G @4000 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega11@1240/1500Link1273813DrDavei7-3770K@ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10 -12- 11- 28 1THD7950 1300/1750MHzLink1271834DrDavei7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX960M @ 1097/1253Link1 215 268pagani-sAthlon 200GE @ 4000 MhzCrucial Ballistix  Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1TVega 3 @ 1.001/1333Link1193002pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 470 @ 800/900Link1 145 147Bull56i7-4800MQX @ 4,1 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX 870M @ 941/1250Link671 279pagani-sC2Q9550 @ 2,83GHz8GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2THD7870GHZ @ 1050 MHz/1.250 MHzLink583742pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TGTX 470 @ 801/901Link303887pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,9 GHz4GB DDR3-1917MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TRadeon HD 8400 @ 600/800Link

*Ranking DirectX 11 Multi-Thread*​

PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


5 376 089pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2114 MHz/1.400 MHzLink5 228 559Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TRTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.190/2.050MHzLink5 131 510DrDaveRyzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114Link5 125 958pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHzLink4 982 690Eragossi9-9900K CPU @ 5200 MhzHyper X Predator @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2TPalit  RTX  2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2075Link4 910 770Darkearth27AMD Ryzen R9 3900X @ Stock32GB DDR4-3733  MHz CL 16-19-16-36 1TMSI 1080Ti GamingX @ 2063 / 1500 MHzLink4 764 458Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300 CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 1080 @ 2.101 MHz MHz/2.150Link4 675 418Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3400 CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 2080 @ 2055/1.750MHzLink4 407 133Darkearth27R7 2700X @ 4.4GHz16GB DDR4-3333MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1489Link4 095 679Gohrbii7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35GTX 1080 @ 2101/2150Link3 823 718Darkearth27Ryzen 5800X3D32GB DDR4 4000MHz CL15-15-15-30-1T6900XT 2700 / 2124Link3715466*pagani-s **Ryzen 7 5700G @4,966GHz**16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T**GTX1080Ti @ 2000MHz/1.377 MHz*Link3 642 320pagani-si7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @1.456 MHz/ MHz/1.849 MHzLink3 550 884pagani-si5 9400f @ 2,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TGtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHzLink3 529 104Lichtbringer1R72700X@4.0GHz32Gb DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-15-15-15-35 1TGtx1080@2114/1411Link3 073 086Gohrbii3-9100 @ 4,1 GHz64GB DDR4-3600MHz  CL 18-22-22-42 2TRTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.190/2.050MHzLink2 733 398pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link2 720 949Gohrbii3-9100 @ 4,1 GHz64GB DDR4-2132MHz  CL 15-15-15-36 2TRTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.190/2.050MHzLink2 709 936pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 980 @ 1203/1800Link2 708 937Gohrbii7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz16 GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1499/1753Link2 622 976pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 980 @ 1309/1800Link2 499 056panzer000i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36GTX 970 @ 1431/ 1798Link2 483 775Softyi7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000Link2 264 547pagani-si3-6100 @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 2TGTX 980 @ 1304/1800Link2 109 456Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3400MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2THD7790 @ 1100/1.600MHzLink1 996 629pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR22x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600Link1 862 280pagani-sRyzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz*16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1*Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHzLink1 747 630pagani-sRyzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TVega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHzLink1 335127pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 3900 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega 8@1500/1.567Link1 227 009DrDavei7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1THD 7950 @ 1300/1750Link1 197 896pagani-sRyzen 5 2400G @4000 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega11@1300/1500Link1 189 078DrDavei7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX960M @ 1097/1253Link1 163 558pagani-sRyzen 5 2400G @4000 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega11@1240/1500Link1 132 484Bull56i7-4800MQX @ 4,1 GHz16GB DD R3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX 870M @ 941/1250Link1 092 139pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 470 @ 800/900Link996 627pagani-sAthlon 200GE @ 4000 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1TVega 3 @ 1.001/1333Link583 417pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TGTX 470 @ 801/901Link572 251pagani-sC2Q9550 @ 2,83GHz8GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2THD7870GHZ @ 1050 MHz/1.250 MHzLink267 822pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,9 GHz4GB DDR3-1917MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TRadeon HD 8400 @ 600/800Link

*Ranking Mantle*​

PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


15 397 763DrDavei7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1THD 7950 @ 1300/1750Link2 529 186pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,9 GHz4GB DDR3-1917MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TRadeon HD 8400 @ 600/800Link




*Ranking DirectX 12*​

PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


49 136 982Darkearth27Ryzen 5800X3D32GB DDR4 4000MHz CL15-15-15-30-1T6900XT 2700 / 2124Link43 283 457Eragossi9-9900K CPU @ 5200 MhzHyper X Predator @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2TPalit RTX  2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2075Link40 418 727IICARUSi9-9900K @ 5,4GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TRTX 2080 @ 2.130 MHz /2.063 MHzLink40 175 814Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2145/2000MHzLink39 909 813Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TRTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.175/2.100MHzLink35 483 640Darkearth27AMD Ryzen R9 3900X @ Stock32GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL 16-19-16-36 1TMSI 1080Ti GamingX @ 2063 / 1500 MHzLink35 118 315Darkearth27R7 2700X @ 4.35GHz16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1501MHzLink34 775 622pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,4GHz32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1974 MHz /1.377 MHzLink34 375 635pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2114 MHz/1.400 MHzLink*32550801 **pagani-s**Ryzen 7 5700G @4,966GHz**16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T**GTX1080Ti @ 2000MHz/1.377 MHz* *Link*32 176 662pagani-si7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2.076 MHz MHz/1.382Link31 756 821Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 1080 @ 2.101 MHz MHz/2.150Link30 752 886Lichtbringer1R72700X@4.0GHz32Gb DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-15-15-15-35 1TGtx1080@2114/1411Link29 869572Gohrbii7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35GTX 1080 @ 2101/2150Link28 237491pagani-si7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz MHz/1377Link25 001 728pagani-si5 9400f @ 2,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TGtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHzLink24 656 364DrDaveRyzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114Link21 466 937pagani-si7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @1.456 MHz/ MHz/1.849 MHzLink21 210051Softyi7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000Link20 858697Gohrbii7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz16 GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1499/1753Link20 629 765Gohrbii3-9100 @ 4,1 GHz64GB DDR4-3600MHz  CL 18-22-22-42 2TRTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.175/2.100MHzLink19 462 786pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800Link18 379245pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 980 @ 1203/1800Link18 262104pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR22x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600Link18 043027panzer000i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36GTX 970 @ 1431/1798Link16 406 223Gohrbii3-9100 @ 4,1 GHz64GB DDR4-2132MHz  CL 15-15-15-36 2TRTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.175/2.100MHzLink*13 852 152 **pagani-s**Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz**16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1**Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz**Link**13 046 445 **pagani-s**Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz**16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T**Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz**Link*13 622902pagani-si3-6100 @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 2TGTX 980 @ 1304/1800Link11 830 638pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 4000 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000@ 3133 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega 8@1500/1.600Link11 320471Bull56i7-4800MQX @ 4,1 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX 870M @ 941/1250Link11 461 810pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 3900 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000@ 3133 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega 8@1500/1.567Link10 043 802pagani-sRyzen 5 2400G @3,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TVega 11 @ 1300MHz/1.500 MHzLink10 006 786pagani-sRyzen 5 2400G @4000 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega11@1300/1500Link9 631 499pagani-sRyzen 5 2400G @4000 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega11@1240/1500Link8 177 375DrDavei7-4720HQ @ 3,6 Ghz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX960M @ 1097/1253Link7 552 395pagani-sAthlon 200GE @ 4000 MhzCrucial Ballistix  Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1TVega 3 @1.001/1333Link6 499 655pagani-sC2Q9550 @ 2,83GHz8GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2THD7870GHZ @ 1050 MHz/1.250 MHzLink6 304 527Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2THD7790 @ 1100/1600MHzLink




*Ranking Vulkan*​

PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @  Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


55 107 696Darkearth27Ryzen 5800X3D32GB DDR4 4000MHz CL15-15-15-30-1T6900XT 2700 / 2124Link37539348Eragossi9-9900K CPU @ 5200 MhzHyper X Predator @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2TPalit RTX  2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2075Link35 829 930IICARUSi9-9900K @ 5,4GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TRTX 2080 @ 2.130 MHz /2.063 MHzLink35 774 706Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TRTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.190/2.050MHzLink35 485 179pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2114 MHz/1.400 MHzLink35 296 014Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2TRTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.115/1.800MHzLink35 121 102Darkearth27R7 2700X @ 4.4GHz16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1501MHzLink34 863 408Darkearth27AMD Ryzen R9 3900X @ Stock32GB DDR4-3733  MHz CL 16-19-16-36 1TMSI 1080Ti GamingX @ 2063 / 1500 MHzLink34 679 151pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2050 MHz /1.389 MHzLink33 944 442pagani-si7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz MHz/1377Link33 748 350Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 1080 @ 2.101 MHz MHz/2.150Link33 697 839pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz MHz/1.377 MHzLink33 588 432pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2.038 MHz/1.391 MHzLink30 593 301Lichtbringer1R72700X@4.0GHz32Gb DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-15-15-15-35 1TGtx1080@2114/1411Link*29587035 **pagani-s**Ryzen 7 5700G @4,966GHz**16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T **GTX1080Ti @ 2000MHz/1.377 MHz** Link*26 396 511DrDaveRyzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114Link22 650 033pagani-si5 9400f @ 2,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TGtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHzLink22 402 287pagani-si7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @1.432 MHz/ MHz/1.845 MHzLink21 245 366pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHzLink19 270 254Gohrbii3-9100 @ 4,1 GHz64GB DDR4-3600MHz  CL 18-22-22-42 2TRTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.190/2.050MHzLink15 666 215Gohrbii3-9100 @ 4,1 GHz64GB DDR4-2132MHz  CL 15-15-15-36 2TRTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.190/2.050MHzLink*12 855 005 **pagani-s **Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz**16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1**Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz**Link**11 913 463 **pagani-s**Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz**16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T**Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz**Link*10 566 774pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 3900 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 @ 3133 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega 8@1500/1.567Link9 266 840pagani-sRyzen 5 2400G @4000 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega11@1300/1500Link8 811 517pagani-sRyzen 5 2400G @4000 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega11@1240/1500Link6 742 234pagani-sAthlon 200GE @ 4000 MhzCrucial Ballistix  Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1TVega 3 @1.001/1333Link
​


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2013)

​


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2013)

​


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2013)

​


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2013)

*Ranking [PCGHX] ICESTORM *_*Single-GPU*_​


PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


382000Blechdesigneri7-13700KF @ 6,0 GHz16GB DDR4-4000MHz CL  16-16-16-34 1TRTX 3070 @ 1965/2000MHzLink278314-K1ngp1n-i7-8700K @ 5,4 GHz16GB DDR4-3200 @ 3300 MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2126 MHz/1.640 MHzLink271401pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3200 @ 3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2038 MHz/1.377 MHzLink263 263pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2063 MHz/1.389 MHzLink246051Gohrbii7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual @ 2.190/2100MHzLink243542True Monkeyi7-4790K @ 5,6 GHz4GB DDR3-2600 CL 7-12-7 1TGTX 980 @ 1494/2095Link231943Eragossi9-9900K CPU @ 5200 MhzHyper  X Predator  @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti  Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2075Link231459Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3000 @ 3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 1080@ 2.126 MHz/1.251 MHzLink229953wolfluxi7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1TGTX 780 @ 1320/1852Link228066Softyi7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2050Link227898Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1255/1850Link226565W3SSIi7-7770K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2TGTX 1070 @ 2101/2415L ink225712True Monkeyi7-4960X @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2TGTX Titan @ 979/1803Link223676gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHzLink221127Darkearth27R7 2700X @ 4,35GHz16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1501MHzLink220375atze1979i7-3770K @ 5,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1TGTX 680 @1302/3528/1302Link218396Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916Link217394pagani-si7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200 @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1.974 MHz MHz/1377Link215 415DrDaveRyzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114Link214034Blechdesigneri7-2600K @ 5,2 GHz4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 7-10-7-27 1THD 7970 @ 1200/1600Link211851Gohrbii7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1453/1753Link211759Paulpanzeri7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 11-11-11-29 2THD 7970 @ 1325/1950Link211372MrWoogeyi5-4670K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 780 @ 1100/1833Link208731Marco83i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 680 @1259/3206Link207989Niksteri7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2TGTX 780 @ 1460/3900Link20745845thFuchsi5-4670K @ 4,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1TGTX 660 Ti @ 1290/3685Link*206296 |  |  |  | |**pagani-s**Ryzen 7 5700G @4,7GHz**16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR1**Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz** Link*203904Z3Rloti5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1TGTX 780 @ 1215/3506Link203106DrDavei7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-10-22 1THD 7950 @ 1300/1750Link202654minicoopersi7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1TGTX 780 @ 1151/1900Link201181s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-wi5-3570K @ 4,9 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2THD 7950 @ 1200/1625Link201084pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 980 @ 1350/1800Link200861panzer000i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36GTX 970 @ 1431/1798Link197734pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @ 1200/1600Link197 632pagani-si7-6800K @ 4 GHz32GB DDR4-3200 @ 2400 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1.974/1377Link196805wolfluxi7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1TGTX 780 @ 1311/1852Link196492frankie2510i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX Titan SC @ 876/1075/1617Link195801atze1979i7-3770K @ 5,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1TGTX 570 @1010/2100/1010Link193918Ioni7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1TGTX 770 @ 1306/4001Link193215Walter Röhrli7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1163/1750Link192767frankie.f1i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX 680 @ 1201/1502/1216Link*192492 **pagani-s ** Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz**16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1**Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz**Link*191 201pagani-si7-6700 @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-2400 @ 2.214 MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @ 1.416 MHz MHz/1.825MHzLink190430DjTomCati7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX Titan @ 1189/3163Link188850Quak_der_Froschi5-4670K @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 780 @ 1320/3300Link188080J.Ryani7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2TGTX 680 @ 1260/1750Link187711iGameKudani5-6500 @ 4,16 GHz8GB DDR4-2424MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 770 @ 1241/1753Link186868Majinvegeta20i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 970 @ 1504/4001Link186853schlenziei7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 680 @ 1150/1502Link186733Bull56i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2TGTX 780 @ 1240/3400Link186188technus1975i7-970 @ 4,71 GHz12GB DDR3-2048MHz CL 9-10-10-27 2TGTX 580 @959/1918/2404Link185891Lutz81i7-970 @ 4,6 GHz12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1TGTX 680 @ 1320/3604Link185845PCTOMi7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 1TGTX TITAN @ 1136/1556Link185 382pagani-si5 9400f @ 2,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TGtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHzLink184292Evgasüchtigeri7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL10-11-10-28 1TR9-290 @ 1250/1700Link184189SilencedScouti7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1095/1550Link183517Fataliii7-2600K @ 5,1 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1TGTX 580 @1020/2040/1315Link183 144pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4 GHz16GB DDR4-3200CL 16-18-18-36 CR2Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400Link182333MADman_Onei7-3930K @ 4,3 GHz32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX TITAN @1163/3055Link182083El_Lutei7-3930K @4,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680 @ 1320/1730Link182047FabianHDi5-2500K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24HD 7950 @ 1100/1475Link181787wolfluxi7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 14-14-14-35 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1280/1850Link180676minicoopersi7-3700K @ 5,0 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL10-10-10-27 2TGTX 680 @ 1072/1502/1137Link180621Horileini5-2550K @ 4,85 GHz12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2THD7950 @ 1205/1830Link180571Jonnymcmodi5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1THD 7950 @ 1100/1575Link180420Duvari5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 770 @1210/1293/1880Link179444Tripleh84i5-3570K @4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1THD 7970@1100/1500Link178574JohnLokii5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 2TGTX670 @ 980/1552Link177772beren2707i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @ 1200/1750Link176368GuLaScHEisi5 3570k @ 4,4 Ghz8GB DDR3 @ 2000 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2TGTX 680 @ 1254/1652Link175665pupsi11i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 980 Ti @ 1560/2103Link175228fear.dei5-3570K @4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 670 @ 783/3004Link175132RonGamesXeon E5-1650 @ 4,3GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28GTX 970 @ 1482/2001Link174969Gohrbii7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @1300/1550Link174674Jan565i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz4GB DDR3 @ 1300MHz CL9-9-9-21 1THD 7870 @ 1000/2400Link172853Horileini5-2550K @ 4,7 GHz12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2THD 7870 @1230/1400Link172639Pitbulli7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3 @ 2200MHz CL10-11-10-25 1TGTX 680 1306/1750Link172508pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 980 @ 1203/1800Link171985power02i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 680 @ 1218/1719Link171977Ausrastai5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24HD 7970 @ 1100/1600Link171941Topper_Harleyi7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2TGTX670 @ 1241/3385Link171569Beniei7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX770 @ 1306/3750Link170727McCrackin-2i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 670 @ 1161/3379Link169739ExtremHardcoreSchrauberi7-4770K @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1TGTX 780 @ 1239/3900Link169635ExtremHardcoreSchrauberi7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1TGTX 580 @901/1802/2302Link169417Colonel Faulkneri7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX Titan @ 1002(1041)/1562Link168863PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2TGTX 970 @ 1490/1762Link168682Legacyyi7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-22 1TGTX 580 @ 950/1900/1050Link168185Majinvegeta20Xeon X5660 @ 4,0 GHz12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 2TGTX 970 @ 1504/4001Link167596iGameKudani7-3820 @ 4,5 GHz16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-16 1TGTX 970 @ 1555/3506Link167414Dissii7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1200/1500Link166461Ralle82i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX Titan @ 1026/1552Link166326Christian745i7-3770K 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL9-11-10-27GTX 670 1306/3244Link166114power02i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 570 @927/1090/1854Link165399MasterSaxi7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 570 @ 750/975/1500Link164586jules.mi7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2THD 7970 GHz @ 1150/1500Link164138Duvari5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24HD 7970 @ 1125/1600Link163578Beniei7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 570 @ 880/2200Link162867Pelki5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 660 Ti @ 1085/1502Link162866pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7870 XT @ 1225/1600Link162858diu_tesc_g.o.i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 660Ti @ 1032/1110/3004Link162608namoeti7-2600K @ 4,5GHz16GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 670 @ 1202/3300Link162473biohaufeni7-920 @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1THD 7850 @ 1190/1302Link162067Ioni7-3770K @ 4,3GHz16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1THD 7950 @ 1100/1650Link161822Colonel Faulkneri7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX 680 @ 1085/1575/1085Link161502Takei Naodari7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX TITAN @1002/1602/1041Link161159RaptorOnei5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX680 @1200/3300Link160891Bioschnitzeli7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz12GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 670 @ 914/3004Link160857ybhi5-2500K @ 4,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27GTX 560Ti 448 @820/1900Link160556MrWoogeyi7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 770 @ 1150/1753Link160310Chinaquadsi5-3570k @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3 @1400 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 670 @ 1215/3206Link159754TashParker240i7-4790K @ 4,4 Ghz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @ 1100/1650Link159587streetjumper16i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680 @ 1306/1902Link158879spawny111i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 580 @ 850/1700/2103Link158853Atmai7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3 @1333 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 680 @ 1230/3490Link158801s3riousi7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1TGTX 970 @ 1216/1753Link158565Veget90i5-4670K @ 3,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL7-8-8-24GTX 770 @ 1306/3505Link158463vd29i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2TR9-290 @ 1100/1400Link157029Ioni7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1THD 7850 @ 1052/1402Link156456s3riousi7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1140/1753Link156062B4C4RD!i5-2500K @ 4,5GHz8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 660 Ti @980/987/6008Link155685PriQi5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @ 1050/1423Link154765streetjumper16i7-2600K @ 4,2GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 @1225/1650Link154475Jolly91i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL10-10-10-26 2THD 7970 @ 1200/1600Link153313fragenboldi5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1TGTX 670 @1143/1835/1221Link152722Fips80i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 480 @ 840/1536Link152213iGameKudani7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ16GB DDR3-1600 CL8-8-8-24 1TRadeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHzLink151331pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 470 @751/1750/1502Link150570FrozenEYZi5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 760 @ 1150/1502Link150151hendroschi5-750 @ 3,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-23 1TGTX 680 @ 1201/3500Link149647Markzzmani5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz8 GB DDR3-1402 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 1TGTX 660 @ 1215/6804Link148348Jolly91i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1TGTX780 Ti @ 1251/1750Link147199Klonekriegeri5-3570 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1TGTX 760 @ 1072/1550Link145425jack56i5-4670K @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TR9 290 @ 1000/1300Link144927Hawky1980Phen II X6 @ 4,5 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1337/1965Link141724Henningesi7-3930K @ 3,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680 @ 810/1502/810Link141269RixxQ9650 @ 4,0 GHz4 GB DDR-2 890 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2TGTX 480 @ 825/1650/1900Link140818pagani-si3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1304/1800Link139709Hennemii5-3470 @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2THD 7950 @ 1050/1400Link139207Thallassai7-860 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1450MHz CL9-9-9-24 2THD7870 XT @ 1175/1500Link138061jules.mi7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2TGTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/1002Link137592MasterSaxi7-920 @ 4,0 GHz12GB DDR3-1194 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1TGTX 570 @ 750/975/1500Link136664NighPlayer32FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR3 @ 1966MHz CL 9-11-11-28 2TGTX 580 @ 1001/2002/1163Link136286pcfreak12Xeon E3-1245V3 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1THD 7870 @ 1120/1300Link135881PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2TGTX 1070 @ 2000/4202Link135307Stryke7FX-8350 @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 780 @ 1267/1602Link135198xpSyki5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7870 @ 1200/1200Link134863atze1979FX-8350 @ 5,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1TGTX 570 @989 /2051/989Link134841Mrfloppyi7-870 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz 6-7-7-19 2TGTX 670 @ 1267/1702Link133831grenn-CBi5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 970 @ 1089/1753Link132955Maureri7-2600K @ 4,5GHz12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 6950 @ 880/1375Link132158ZwitschackXeon E3-1230v2 @ 3,3 GHz32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2TGTX 660 Ti @ 1130/1702Link132029Incredible Alki7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2THD7970 @ 1140/1600Link131961PCGH_RaffPhenII X6 @ 4,13 GHz8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1250/3700Link131128PCGHGSPhenom II X6 1055T @ 4,1 GHz8GB DDR3-1626 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 670 @ 1163/3150Link130269LTBi5-3470 @3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD7970 @ 1000/1375Link129040Headcrashi5-2500K @ 3,3 Ghz8GB DDR2-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24HD 7870 @ 1050/1250Link128575Spitfire2190FX-8350 @ 4,975 GHz8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL 10-12-11-30 2THD 7970 @ 1200/1650Link128041Thallassai7-860 @ 3,8GHz8GB DDR3-1450 CL9-9-9-242THD 6950 @ 850/1300Link127510grenn-CBi5-2500 @ 3,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 660 @ 1033/1502Link126589OtepQ9550 @ 3,825 GHz8GB DDR2 @ 900MHz, CL5-5-5-18GTX 670 @ 1006/1527Link126304n3rdFX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1100/1475Link126006esszetti7-2600K @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 470 @800/1600/1790Link125658Quak_der_FroschFX-6300 @ 4,86 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 650Ti Boost @ 1280/3564Link123771DorianGrayPhen II X4 @ 4,2 GHz4 GB DDR2-820MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2TGTX 560 Ti @ 1045/2310Link122674Polyethyleni5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 560 @910/1820/2140Link121830user42Q9550 @ 3,77 GHz4GB DDR2-1066MHz CL 5-6-6-18 2THD 6950 @ 950/1349Link118617Stryke7Phenom II X6 1045T @3,9GHz16GB DDR3-1540MHz Cl 8-8-8-20 2TGTX 570 @ 910/1820/2100Link118500SubLeoFX-8350 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2THD7870 @1160/1320Link117589ZakumaPhen II X4 965 @ 4,0GHz8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9 9-9-24HD 7950 @ 1100/1250Link116561XQuasarXPhen II X6 1090T @3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 570 @925/1850/1150Link116559JanJakeRyzen 2200G @ 3,8GHz16GB DDR4-3133MHz CL 16-18-18-38-1TVega 8 @ 1600Link115802To_By_Bi7-950 @ 3,7 GHz6 GB DDR 3 @ 1066 MHz CL 8-8-8-24GTX 460 @ 870/1740/2050Link114477diu_tesci5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 260 @ 695/1390/1240Link114372iGame KudanFX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-11-11-33 2THD 7950 @ 950/1250Link113662Arno1978FX-8350 @ 4,5 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-9-8-24 1THD 7970 @ 1110/1450Link112863MecTronicFX-6300 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2THD 7870 XT @ 1150/1550Link112313EvgasüchtigerPhen II X4 @ 3,6 GHz8 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1THD 7950 @1100/1400Link111777pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 980 @ 1203/1800Link111472Rezami5-2500K @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 6850 @ 790/1000Link110778Olstylei7-920 @ 3,67 GHz8GB DDR3 @ 1046MHz CL 7-7-7-19 1THD 6970 @ 950/1375Link109657majinvegeta20i7-940 @ 2,93 GHz12GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz, CL8-8-8-20GTX 670 @ 915/1502Link109552pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 4000 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1TVega 8@1340/1333Link109053jdayPhen II X4 965 @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24HD 5850 @ 892/1183Link108515pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link108439Xaser87Q9550 @ 3,6 GHz4GB DDR2 @ 1066MHz CL5-5-5-18 2TGTX 280 @ 720/1450/1300Link107778Horileini3-3220 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7950 @ 1185/1760Link106650pagani-sPhen II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 470 @ 800/900Link106400PCGHGSPhen II X6 1055T @ 3,6 GHz8GB DDR3-1766MHz CL 11-11-11-28GTX 560Ti @ 900/2004/1800Link104993combatIIIPhen II X4 965 BE @3,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-25 1THD 7970 @ 1050/1575Link104447TashParker240Phen II X4 955 BE @3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD6870 @ 950/1150Link103644pagani-sPhen II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28HD 7970 @ 1100/1500Link103185NizaPhen II X4 965 @3,4 GHz4GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 660 Ti @915/1502/980Link102815pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 3900 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega 8@1500/1500Link102092BlackViper59i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24HD 7950 1100/1500Link101429ShinchykoPhen II X4 965 @ 3,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 6870 @950/1150Link101134maltrisPhen II X6 1090T @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7950 @ 900/1250Link100959NCphalonPhen II X6 1055T@3,4GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 560 Ti @900/1800/4004Link100026klonekriegeri3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 760 @ 1072/1550Link99729ChicagoC2Q 6600 @ 3,6 GHz4GB DDR2-1080MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2TGTX 560Ti @ 880/1760/1050Link98337combatIIIi7-3720QM @ 3,6 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970M @ 850/1200Link95334PCGH_RaffPhen II X6 @ 4,1 GHz8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 5770 @ 980/2850Link95082pagani-si7-860 @ 3,9 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 11-11-11-30Geforce 8800GtsGS @ 730/2100Link94 045pagani-sC2Q9550 @ 2,83GHz8GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2THD7870GHZ @ 1050 MHz/1.250 MHzLink92832klonekriegeri3-2120 @ 3,3GHz8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX460 @875/1952Link91899janekdausPhen II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2TGTX 580 @ 783/1544/2010Link90219pagani-sA10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @ 1100/1500Link89886Jolly91Q9550 @ 4,0 GHz6GB DDR2-942 CL5-5-5-18 2TGTS 250 @ 750/1900/1200Link89147ExplosivAMD FX-6100 @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-9-8-28 1THD 7770 @ 1140/1370Link88253janekdausPhen II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2TGTX 650 Ti @ 1101/1450Link86395pagani-sPhen II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-288800GTS 1GB @ 730/1050Link86358Tommi1FX-6100 @ 3,9 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 670 OC @ 1058/1502Link86081pagani-sAthlon 200GE @ 4000 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1TVega 3 @1.001/1333Link83936Hawky1980Phen II X6 @ 4,2 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGT 640 @ 1100/1000Link83129phila_delphiai7-3740QM @ 3,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHZ CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680M @ 950/2350Link81783DrDavei7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX960M @ 1147/1253Link77762moboKillerA6-3670K @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1THD 7850 @ 980/1350Link73822Stryke7i7-3610QM @ 3,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9 1TGT 650M @ 810Link73559pagani-sA-10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2THD 8670D @ 1086/1066Link69704AbducteeA10-7850K @ 3,8 GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL10-12-12-31 2TR7 @ 800/1200Link68883HimmelskriegerAMD FX-8120 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2THD 7850 @ 860/1200Link68491Singlecoreplayer2500+Pentium E5700 @ 4,0 GHz4GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 6-6-6-15 1TGTX 560 Ti @ 1000/2200Link67956pagani-sA10-7850K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30R7 @ 960 /1066Link65043pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link59231GamerPCC2D E6750 @3,2 GHz2GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2TGTS 8800 @781/1944/999Link53117RyuUUUPhen 9650 X4 @ 2,3 GHz4 GB DDR2-400 MHz CL 4-4-12-16 2TR9-270X @ 1080/1400Link50944Ioni7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1TIntel HD 4000 @650/1150Link50186NCphalonCeleron G1610 @ 2,6GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD4850 @700/2200Link44256pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TIntel HD Graphics @ 1100/1067Link41947pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link39721MöbyusCore 2 Duo E7200 @ 2,5 GHz4GB DDR2-400MHz CL 6-6-6-18 2TGTX 650 @ 1110/2500Link38944PCGH_RaffPhen II X6 @ 3,6 GHz8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T8600 GTS @738/1890/1188Link35158Chicagoi7-2670QM @ 2,2 GHz6GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 6650M @ 600/800Link32231pagani-si3-4010U @ 1,7 GHz4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28840M @ 1029/900Link30650Thallassai5-3210M @ 2,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2THD4000 @ 650/1300Link30198pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TRadeon HD 8400 @ 600/800Link27467diu_tesc_g.o.i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T9400 GT @ 700/1450/500Link18447pagani-si3-540 @ 4,5 GHz2GB DDR3-1255MHz CL 8-8-8-20Intel HD @ 1099/1255Link15232pagani-si7-860 @ 3,67 GHz8GB DDR3-2004 MHz CL 10-10-10-28Geforce 7600GS @ 400/400Link14827Blechdesigneri3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1TIntel HD 2000 @ 850/933Link14438SoftyAMD E-350 @ 1,6 GHz4GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1THD 6310 @ 492/533Link13990pagani-sPhen II X4 20 BE @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-28HD 4250 @ 500/400Link2399grenn-CBAthlon II X2 250 @ 3,0 GHz3GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-24 1T6150SE nForce 430@425/533Link



*Ranking [PCGHX] ICESTORM Multi-GPU*​


PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


236054True Monkeyi7-4960X @ 5,096 GHz16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T2x GTX Titan @ 979/1751Link233719Softyi7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1360/2000Link224572MADman_Onei7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753Link221936Blechdesigneri7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1THD7970+HD7950 @1100/1500Link221823Softyi7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1TGTX 690 @ 1176/3550Link219930D-zibeli7-3930K @ 5,0 GHz32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-11-27 2T2x GTX TITAN @ 1100/3100Link215479Loetkolben666i7-3960X @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-281T2x HD 7970 @ 1320/1750Link215330Blechdesigneri7-2600K @ 5,2 GHz4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 7-10-7-27 1THD7970+HD7950 @1100/1500Link212199Fine Artsi7-3930K @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 9-10-9-27 1T2x HD 7970 @ 1060/1550Link208635BickSlickI7 - 7820x @4,4 GhzG.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-36002 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600Link205127eagle*23*i5-3570K @ 5,2 GHz8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T2x GTX 780 @ 1150/1750Link203628eagle*23*i5-3570K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x GTX 680 @1304/3629Link203129Stoffel01i7-3930K @ 4,8 GHz32GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-28HD 7990 + HD 7970 @ 1175/1575Link200571gecani7-3930K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T2x HD 7970 @ 1250/1750Link200287kampfschaaafi7-3970X @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T4x HD 7970 @ 1010/1500Link195729Panzer000i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577Link194546PCGH's Testmaschinei7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-21 1T4x HD 7970 @ 1200/3600Link190700pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR22x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600Link189680Brez$$zi7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-12-11-302x HD 7970 @ 1250/1500Link188439MADman_Onei7-3930K @4,3 GHz32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX 680 @ 1241/3557Link187612MADman_Onei7-3930K @4,3 GHz32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX TITAN @1163/3055Link187557Ultramarinroti5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-302x HD 7950 @ 1165/1450Link187172atzei7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T2x GTX 570 @940/1880/2300Link185333Stolle2010i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x HD 7870 @ 1100/1400Link184457panzer000i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-30 1T2x GTX 660 Ti @ 1066/3304Link178938loltheripperi7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x HD 6970 @ 950/1400Link178506Kroyi5-2500K @ 4,6 GHz8 GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T2x GTX580 @ 930/2150Link177360Ralle82i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX Titan @ 1001/1552Link177006Jan565Xeon X5650 @ 4,4 GHz12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1200Link169529Gremlingi7-3770K @ 4,2GHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL10-10-10-27 2T2x GTX 680 @ 10591552/1124Link169311Jonas280791i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-9-9-272x GTX580 @ 772/ 1002Link168460Troppai7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T2x GTX 780 SC @1136/1502Link159207BL4CK_92i5-2500K @ 4,3 GHt8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T2x GTX570 @ 810/1620/2140Link158777Fine Artsi7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 9-10-9-27 1T2x HD 7870 @ 1150/1305Link154863Lord Wotani7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T2x GTX560 Ti @910/1820/2100 + GT640Link154100DriveByFMi7-3930K @ 3,8 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL9-11-10-27 2T2x GTX 680 @1163/3520/1306Link151063Dark-Bloodi7-930 @ 4,2 GHz12 GB DDR3-1320 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX 680 @ 1201/3500Link149017CyrisXeon E5-2687W @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-32 1THD6990 @950/1310/1310Link102008Silent_GhostFX-8320 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1250Link100151klonekriegeri3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x GTX460 @ 828/2010Link70921Quak_der_Froschi7-3770 @ 3,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x GTX 680 @ 1202/3350Link





*Ranking [PCGHX] ICESTORM EXTREME Single-GPU*
​
PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


269620-K1ngp1n-i7-8700K @ 5,4 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3300MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2.126 MHz/1.640 MHzLink253 364pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2076 MHz/1.389 MHzLink236451Gohrbii7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual @ 2.190/2100MHzLink231255Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHzLink*228723**pagani-s**Ryzen 7 5700G @4,8GHz**16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR1**Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz**Link*225693Eragossi9-9900K CPU @ 5200 MhzHyper X Predator @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2075Link220 620Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5.0 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz  CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 1080@ 2.076 MHz/1.251 MHzLink218854Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8 GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000Link214534Softyi7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075Link214145Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHzLink212536Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1255/1850Link211913Darkearth27R7 2700X @ 4,35GHz16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1501MHzLink208983Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916Link207 439DrDaveRyzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114Link207 098pagani-si7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @ 1.316 MHz MHz/1.800MHzLink206763True Monkeyi7-4960X @ 5,095 GHz16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2TGTX Titan @ 979/1803Link204423Gohrbii7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1453/1753Link203184Gohrbii7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150Link201702Maniac1960i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR4-2200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1401/2100Link198626teraconi7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 1070 @ 2164/2415Link191118minicoopersi7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1TGTX 780 @ 1151/1900Link189483Bull56i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2TGTX 780 @ 1357/3914Link189038panzer000i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36GTX 970 @ 1431/1798Link187307Mercury82i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2NGTX 980 Ti @ 1468 / 1801Link184888Blechdesigneri7-2600K @ 5,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 8-9-8-26 1THD 7970 @ 1230/1700Link177 878pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400Link176 595pagani-si5 9400f @ 2,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TGtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHzLink173298DrDavei7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-10-22 1THD 7950 @ 1300/1750Link167886pupsi11i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 980 Ti @ 1540/2109Link162832PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2TGTX 970 @ 1490/1762Link157955Natei7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680 @ 1166/1777Link154601pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2THD 7970 @ 1200/1600Link146223iGameKudani7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1TRadeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHzLink146060streetjumper16i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680 @ 1306/1902Link143788Gohrbii7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TR9-290X @ 1000/1250Link*141342 **pagani-s** Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz** 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1**Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz**Link*137 171pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz16Gb G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega 8@1500/1500Link134292pagani-si3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1304/1800Link126758grenn-CBi5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 970 @ 1089/1753Link124769PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2TGTX 1070 @ 2000/4202Link122402PCGHGSPhenom II X6 1055T @ 4,1 GHz8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 670 @ 1163/3150Link118341pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 980 @ 1203/1800Link98829pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 MHzLink93567pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 470 @ 800/900Link92862pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 4000 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1TVega 8@1340/1333Link89146pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 3900 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega 8@1500/1500Link89100pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2GTX 470 @ 608/837Link71150DrDavei7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX960M @1147/1253Link65031pagani-si7-860 @ 4,2 GHz8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-11-30Geforce 8800GtsGS @ 730/2100Link58 012pagani-sAthlon 200GE @ 4000 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1TVega 3 @1.001/1333Link50246pagani-sA10-7850K @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30R7 @ 847/1066Link48373pagani-sA10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-30HD 8670D @ 1086/1066Link18793pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TRadeon HD 8400 @ 600/800Link9739pagani-si3-540 @ 4,5 GHz2GB DDR3-1255 MHz CL 8-8-8-20HD Graphics @ 1099/1255Link



*Ranking [PCGHX] ICESTORM EXTREME Multi-GPU *
​
PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


221393True Monkeyi7-4960X @ 5,096 GHz16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T2x GTX Titan @ 979/1773Link217269MADman_Onei7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753Link211906Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1370/4050Link208009Blechdesigneri7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1THD7970+HD7950 @1100/1500Link206452BickSlickI7 - 7820x @4,4 GhzG.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-36002 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600Link199783Softyi7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1TGTX 690 @ 1176/3550Link173823Panzer000i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577Link170526Ralle82i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX Titan @ 1026/1552Link161507Troppai7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T2x GTX 780 SC @1136/1502Link



*Ranking [PCGHX] ICESTORM UNLIMITED *_*Single-GPU*_
​
PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink

�

*301040 **pagani-s**Ryzen 7 5700G @4,8GHz**16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T**GTX1080Ti @ 1595MHz/1.376 MHz** Link*284 737pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,4GHz32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1595 MHz /1.377 MHzLink276592pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1675 MHz/1.400 MHzLink264168Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual@ 2.085/2000MHzLink260767Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHzLink251 706Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 1080@ 2.126 MHz/1.251 MHzLink246812pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1649 MHz/1.377 MHzLink237393Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TRTX 2080 Super JetStream @ 2.110/1.800MHzLink229200Softyi7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075Link222 817pagani-si7-6700 @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR4-2400MHz @ 2.526MHzCL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @ 1.329 MHz MHz/1.837MHzLink220752Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916Link*215929 ** pagani-s **Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz**16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1**Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz*214414Gohrbii7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35GTX 980 Ti @ 1215/1753Link212 323pagani-si7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1.595 MHz/1377[/URL]*Link*211567Maniac1960i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR4-2200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1401/2100Link204836Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1350/2000Link196 207pagani-si5 9400f @ 2,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TGtx1070 @ 1595 MHz/2003 MHzLink187665pupsi11i7-4790K @4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 980 Ti @ 1568/2103Link175012pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 980 @ 1366/1813Link171073pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24HD 7970 @ 1208/1654Link167815PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2TGTX 970 @ 1490/1762Link165259PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2TGTX 1070 @ 2000/4202Link155226pagani-si3-6100 @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 2TGTX 980 @ 1304/1800Link147104Panzer000i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577Link133 283pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 4000 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1TVega 8@1240/1333Link133090DrDavei7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX960M @1147/1253Link117686pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 980 @ 1203/1800Link106462pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28HD 7970 @ 1100/1500Link106160pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link103997pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 470 @ 800/900Link93740pagani-si7-860 @ 3,9 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 11-11-11-30Geforce 8800GtsGS @ 730/2100Link90926pagani-sAthlon 200GE @ 4100 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 CL 16-16-16-39 1TVega 3 @1.001/1200Link43484pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TGTX 470 @ 801/901Link28096pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TRadeon HD 8400 @ 600/800Link

​


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2013)

*Reserve*​*Ranking [PCGHX] ICESTORM UNLIMITED *_*Single-GPU*_


PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink

�


284 737pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,4GHz32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1595 MHz /1.377 MHzLink276592pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1675 MHz/1.400 MHzLink264168Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual@ 2.085/2000MHzLink260767Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHzLink251 706Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 1080@ 2.126 MHz/1.251 MHzLink246812pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1649 MHz/1.377 MHzLink237393Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TRTX 2080 Super JetStream @ 2.110/1.800MHzLink229200Softyi7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075Link222 817pagani-si7-6700 @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR4-2400MHz @ 2.526MHzCL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @ 1.329 MHz MHz/1.837MHzLink220752Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916Link214414Gohrbii7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35GTX 980 Ti @ 1215/1753Link212 323pagani-si7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1.595 MHz/1377[/URL]211567Maniac1960i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR4-2200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1401/2100Link204836Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1350/2000Link196 207pagani-si5 9400f @ 2,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TGtx1070 @ 1595 MHz/2003 MHzLink187665pupsi11i7-4790K @4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 980 Ti @ 1568/2103Link175012pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 980 @ 1366/1813Link171073pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24HD 7970 @ 1208/1654Link167815PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2TGTX 970 @ 1490/1762Link165259PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2TGTX 1070 @ 2000/4202Link155226pagani-si3-6100 @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 2TGTX 980 @ 1304/1800Link147104Panzer000i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577Link133 283pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 4000 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1TVega 8@1240/1333Link133090DrDavei7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX960M @1147/1253Link117686pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 980 @ 1203/1800Link106462pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28HD 7970 @ 1100/1500Link106160pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link103997pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 470 @ 800/900Link93740pagani-si7-860 @ 3,9 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 11-11-11-30Geforce 8800GtsGS @ 730/2100Link90926pagani-sAthlon 200GE @ 4100 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 CL 16-16-16-39 1TVega 3 @1.001/1200Link43484pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TGTX 470 @ 801/901Link28096pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TRadeon HD 8400 @ 600/800Link

​


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2013)

_Nicht unterstützte Tests_​___________________________________________________________________________________________________________
======================================================================================================================================

*Ranking [PCGHX] CLOUDGATE  *_*Single-GPU*_

​*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*


68284Gohrbii9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual@ 2.190/2100MHzLink65801Eragossi9-9900K CPU @ 5200 MhzHyper X Predator @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2100/2063Link65606pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,2GHz32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2050 MHz/1.389 MHzLink65 069IICARUSi9-9900K @ 5,4GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TRTX 2080 @ 2.130 MHz /2.063 MHzLink64280Gohrbii7-9900K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.100/2000MHzLink55 790DrDaveRyzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114Link54123Softyi7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075Link53986Darkearth27R7 2700X @ 4,35GHz16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1501MHzLink53293-K1ngp1n-i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3300 MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2.126 MHz/1.640 MHzLink53074pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2038 MHz /1.391 MHzLink52445Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,3 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.145/2000MHzLink52128Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.085/2000MHzLink50 520Lichtbringer1R72700X@4.15GHz32Gb DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-15-15-15-35 1TGtx1080@2126/1411Link50042Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916Link48823Maniac1960i7-5960X @ 3,04 GHz16GB DDR4-2133Mhz CL 16-16-16-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1426/2150Link47412Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 1080@ 2.076 MHz/1.251 MHzLink46956Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 2080 GamingPro @ 1.935/1.750MHzLink43449pagani-si7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2.025 MHz/1.391 MHzLink41154pagani-si7-6800K @ 4 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 2400 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 1987/1377Link40134WhoRainZoneRyzen 5 1600@3,95GHz16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 14-16-16-32Vega56 1727MHz HBM 1015MHzLink38827Gohrbii7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150Link38743nilssohni5-8600K @ 5100 MHz16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1TRTX 2070 @ 2145/2050 MHzLink38402True Monkeyi7-4790K @ 5,6 GHz4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 7-12-7 1TGTX 980 @ 1494/2095Link36711Gohrbii7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1453/1753Link36592teraconi7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 1070 @ 2164/2415Link36151wolfluxi7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-35 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1280/1850Link36046True Monkeyi7-4960X @ 5,095 GHz16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2TGTX Titan @ 979/1803Link36005pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400Link35692minicoopersi7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1TGTX 780 @ 1151/1900Link35607Bull56i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2TGTX 780 Ti @ 1331/1948Link35059Mercury82i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2NGTX 980 Ti @ 1468 / 1801Link33462PCTOMi7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 1TGTX TITAN @ 1136/1556Link33151panzer000i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36GTX 970 @ 1431/1798Link32 661pagani-si7-6700 @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR4-2400 @ 2.472MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @ 1.410 MHz MHz/1.853MHzLink32534PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2TGTX 970 @ 1500/3861Link32439frankie2510i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX Titan SC @ 1110/3304Link32326Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1255/1950Link32265Niksteri7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2TGTX 780 @ 1460/3900Link32197RonGamesXeon E5-1650 @ 4,3GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28GTX 970 @ 1482/2001Link31878wolfluxi7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1TGTX 780 @ 1320/1852Link31757pupsi11i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 980 Ti @ 1563/2098Link31670Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1TGTX 690 @1070/1835/1175Link31346MADman_Onei7-3930K @ 4,3 GHz32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX TITAN @1163/3055Link31186PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2TGTX 1070 @ 2000/4202Link30864Takei Naodari7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX TITAN @1002/1602/1041Link30756iGameKudani7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1TRadeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHzLink30717Bull56i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2TGTX 780 @ 1357/3914Link30589Evgasüchtigeri7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL10-11-10-28 1TR9 290 @ 1250/1700Link30138Majinvegeta20i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 970 @ 1504/4001Link29776Majinvegeta20Xeon X5660 @ 4,0 GHz12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 2TGTX 970 @ 1504 /4001Link29750Gohrbii7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 980 Ti @ 1290/1753Link29616El_Lutei7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX680 @ 1320/1730Link29397atze1979i7-3770K @ 5,6GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1TGTX 680 @ 1202/3728/1272Link29 326pagani-si5 9400f @ 2,9GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2TGtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHzLink29060DjTomCati7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX Titan @ 1189/3384Link28787pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 980 @ 1203/1800Link28603Lutz81i7-970 @ 4,6 GHz12 GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-10-9-27 1TGTX 680 @ 1320/3604Link28593frankie.f1i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX 680 @ 1226/1640/1241Link28495Paulpanzeri7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2THD 7970 @ 1325/1950Link28388DrDavei7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-24 1THD7950 @ 1340/1750Link28274Panzer000i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-10-10-28 1TGTX 780 @ 1003/1587Link27930ExtremHardcoreSchrauberi7-4770K @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1TGTX 780 @ 1239/3900Link27921s3riousi7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1140/1753Link27522Gohrbii7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TR9-290X @ 1150/1250Link27374Walter Röhrli7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1163/1750Link27281Gohrbii7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @1300/1700Link27275Colonel Faulkneri7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX Titan @ 1041/1562Link27055iGameKudani7-3820 @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 8-8-8-16 1TGTX 970 @ 1555/3506Link26854sleipDEi7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 2TR9-390 @ 1235/1703Link26505Jolly91i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1251/1750Link26350J.Ryani7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2TGTX680 @ 1260/1750Link26248beren2707i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @ 1200/1750Link26068Stryke7FX-8350 @ 4,9 Ghz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 780 @ 1237/1602Link26055technus1975i7-970 @ 4,5 GHz18GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 580 @959/1918/2404Link25951Dissii7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1200/1500Link25909Marco83i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 680 @1259/3206Link25898Incredible Alki7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2THD7970 @ 1140/1600Link25875Pitbulli7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3 @ 2200MHz CL10-11-10-25 1TGTX 680 @ 1306/1750Link25719pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 GHz @ 1100/1500Link25647s3riousi7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1TGTX 970 @ 1216/1753Link25627Fataliii7-2600K @ 5,1 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1TGTX 580 @1020/2040/1315Link25512Beniei7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 770 @ 1306/3750Link25276SilencedScouti7-3770K @ 4,7GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1095/1550Link24974minicoopersi7-3700K @ 5,0 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL10-10-10-27 2TGTX 680 @ 1072/1502/1137Link24959Christian745i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz, CL9-11-10-27GTX 670 @ 1306/3244Link24935jules.mi7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2THD 7970 GHz @ 1150/1500Link24838Topper_Harleyi7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2TGTX670 @ 1241/3385Link24522Ralle82i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX Titan @ 1026/1552Link24223streetjumper16i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680 @ 1306/1902Link24107Ioni7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1THD 7950 @ 1100/1650Link24003atze1979i7-3770K @ 5,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1TGTX 570 @1040/2100/1040Link23956Atmai7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3 @1333 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24-2TGTX 680 @ 1230/3490Link23953Legacyyi7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-22 1TGTX 580 @ 950/1900/1050Link23940TashParker240i7-4790K @ 4,4 Ghz16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @ 1100/1650Link23928McCrackin-2i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 670 @ 1161/3379Link23849Jolly91i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL10-10-10-26 2THD7970 @ 1215/1900Link23756streetjumper16i7-2600K @ 4,2GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD7970 @1225/1650Link23631MrWoogeyi7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 770 @ 1150/1753Link23555Colonel Faulkneri7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2TGTX 680 @ 1085/1575/1085Link23544MrWoogeyi5-4670K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 780 @ 1100/1833Link23503pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7870 XT @ 1225/1600Link23394ExtremHardcoreSchrauberi7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1TGTX 580 @901/1802/2302Link23378namoeti7-2600K @ 4,5GHz16GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 670 @ 1202/3300Link23183Henningesi7-3930K @ 3,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680 @ 810/1502/810Link22808Quak_der_Froschi7-3770 @ 3,9 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680 @ 1150/1228/3674Link22735Z3Rloti5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1TGTX 780 @ 1215/3506Link22269Spitfire2190FX-8350 @ 4,975 GHz8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL 10-12-11-30 2THD 7970 @ 1200/1650Link22143Beniei7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 570 @ 880/2200Link22128Bioschnitzeli7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz12GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 670 @ 914/3004Link22067spawny111i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 580 @ 850/1700/2103Link21693Ioni7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1THD 7850 @ 1052/1402Link21541NighPlayer32FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz16GB DDR3-1966MHz CL 9-11-11-28 2TGTX 580 @ 1001/2002/1163Link21480Quak_der_Froschi5-4670K @ 4,3 GHz16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 780 @ 1320/3300Link21383s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-wi5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2THD 7950 @ 1200/1600Link21273Hawky1980Phenom II X6 @ 4,5 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1337/1965Link21249MasterSaxi7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 570 @ 750/975/1500Link21101n3rdFX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1100/1475Link20582iGameKudani5-6500 @ 4,16 GHz8GB DDR4-2424MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 770 @ 1241/1753Link20450Horileini5-2550K @ 4,85 GHz12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2THD7950 @ 1205/1830Link2044245thFuchsi5-4670K @ 4,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1TGTX 660 Ti @ 1290/3685Link20399Arno1978FX-8350 @ 4,5 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-9-8-24 1THD 7970 @ 1110/1450Link20289pcfreak12Xeon E3-1245V3 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1THD 7870 @ 1120/1300Link19915atze1979FX-8350 @ 5,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1TGTX 570 @1010/2051/1010Link19792Jonnymcmodi5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1THD 7950 @ 1100/1575Link19778Stryke7Phenom II X6 1045T @ 3,9GHz16GB DDR3-1540MHz CL 8-8-8-20 2TGTX 570 @ 910/1820/2100Link19743Thallassai7-860 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1450 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2THD 7870 XT @ 1175/1500Link19739Maureri7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 6950 @ 880/1375Link19657Ioni7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1TGTX 770 @ 1306/4001Link19640schlenziei7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 680 @ 1150/1502Link19626Duvari5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 770 @1210/1293/1880Link19594vd29i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2TR9-290 @ 1100/1400Link19585pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 470 @751/1750/1502Link19584FabianHDi5-2500K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24HD 7950 @ 1100/1475Link19573ZwitschackXeon E3-1230V2 @ 3,3 GHz32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2TGTX 660 Ti @1130/1662Link19568Mrfloppyi7-870 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 6-7-7-19 2TGTX 670 @ 1267/1702Link19440Tripleh84i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1THD 7970 @ 1100/1500Link19409PCGH_RaffPhenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970 @ 1250/3700Link19283GuLaScHEisi5 3570k @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2TGTX 680 @ 1254/1652Link19250JohnLokii5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 2TGTX670 @ 980/1552Link19246power02i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 680 @ 1218/1719Link19203Ausrastai5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24HD 7970 @ 1100/1600Link18962SubLeoFX-8350 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2THD7870 @1160/1320Link18931pagani-si3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1304/1800Link18853BlackViper59i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24HD 7950 1100/1500Link18793fear.dei5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 670 @ 783/3004Link18585RaptorOnei5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX680 @1200/3300Link18430jules.mi7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2TGTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/1002Link18429Duvari5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24HD 7970 @ 1125/1600Link18256Horileini5-2550K @4,6 GHz12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7870 @1280/1435Link18142MasterSaxi7-920 @ 4,0 GHz12GB DDR3-1194MHz CL 8-8-8-20-1TGTX 570 @ 750/975/1500Link18043PCGHGSPhenom II X6 1055T @ 4,1 GHz8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 670 @ 1163/3150Link17850phila_delphiai7-3740QM @ 3,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680M @ 950/2350Link17730Chinaquadsi5-3570k @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1400 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24-2TGTX 670 @ 1215/3206Link17728esszetti7-2600K @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 470 @800/1600/1790Link17572Jan565i5 3570K @ 4,6 GHz4GB DDR3-1300MHz CL9-9-9-21-1THD 7870 @ 1000/2400Link17557power02i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 570 @927/1090/1854Link17532Veget90i5-4670K @ 3,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL7-8-8-24GTX 770 @ 1306/3505Link17504diu_tesc_g.o.i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 660Ti @ 1032/1110/3004Link17482PriQi5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @ 1050/1423Link17409fragenboldi5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1TGTX 670 @1143/1835/1221Link17322jack56i5-4670K @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TR9 290 @ 1000/1300Link17230DrDavei7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX960M @1147/1253Link17030B4C4RD!i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 660 Ti @980/987/6008Link16961Thallassai7-860 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1450 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2THD6950 @ 850/1300Link16933Pelki5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 660 Ti @ 1085/1502Link16899combatIIIi7-3720 QM @ 3,6 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7970M @ 850/1200Link16807hendroschi5-750 @ 3,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-23 1TGTX 680 @ 1201/3500Link16684majinvegeta20i7-940 @ 2,93 GHz12GB DDR3-1333MHz CL8-8-8-20GTX 670 915/1502Link16373grenn-CBi5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 970 @ 1089/1753Link16372biohaufeni7-920 @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1THD7850 @ 1190/1302Link16360Markzzmani5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz8GB DDR3-1400MHz CL 8-8-8-24GTX 760 @ 1302/3548Link16246Klonekriegeri5-3570 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1TGTX 760 @ 1072/1550Link16238ybhi5-2500K @ 4,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27GTX 560Ti 448 @820/1900Link16210pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-28HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 MHzLink16113Olstylei7-920 @ 3,67 GHz8GB DDR3-1046MHz CL 7-7-7-19 1THD 6970 @ 950/1375Link16108Fips80i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 480 @ 840/1536Link16062XQuasarXPhenom II X6 1090T @3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 570 @925/1850/1150Link15946FrozenEYZi5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 760 @ 1150/1502Link15919Hennemii5-3470 @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 2THD 7950 @ 1050/1400Link15786xpSyki5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7870 @ 1200/1200Link15520Markzzmani5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz8GB DDR3-1400MHz CL 8-8-8-24 1TGTX 660 @ 1215/3404Link15439JanJakeRyzen 2200G @ 3,8GHz16GB DDR4-3133MHz CL 16-18-18-38-1TVega 8 @ 1600Link15417iGame KudanFX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-33 2THD 7950 @ 950/1250Link15338Quak_der_FroschFX-6300 @ 4,86 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 650Ti Boost @ 1280/3564Link15320MecTronicFX-6300 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2THD 7870 XT @ 1150/1550Link15287LTBi5-3470 @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD7970 @ 1000/1375Link14808OtepQ9550 @ 3,825 GHz8GB DDR2-900MHz, CL5-5-5-18GTX 670 @ 1006/1527Link14577pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 3900 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega 8@1500/1500Link14397maltrisPhenom II X6 1090T @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7950 @ 900/1250Link14140ZakumaPhenom II X4 965 @ 4,0 GHz8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9 9-9-24HD 7950 @ 1100/1250Link14124To_By_Bi7-950 @ 3,7 GHz6 GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 8-8-8-24GTX 460 @ 870/1740/2050Link14093Headcrashi5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24HD 7870 @1050/1250Link13881grenn-CBi5-2500 @ 3,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 660 @ 1033/1502Link13639user42Q9550 @ 3,77 GHz4GB DDR2-1066MHz CL 5-6-6-18 2THD 6950 @ 950/1349Link13571EvgasüchtigerPhenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz8 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T7950 @1200/1650Link13558PCGHGSPhenom II X6 1055T @ 3,6 GHz8GB DDR3-1766MHz CL 11-11-11-28GTX 560Ti @900/2004/1800Link13494pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 980 @ 1203/1800Link13208NCphalonPhenom II X6 1055T@3,4GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 560 Ti @900/1800/4004Link12929DorianGrayPhenom II X4 @ 4,2 GHz4 GB DDR2-820MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2TGTX 560 Ti @ 1045/2310Link12791pagani-sA10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @ 1100/1500Link12679pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link12660Horileini3-3220 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7950 @1185/1760Link12590combatIIIPhenom II X4 965 BE @3,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-25 1THD 7970 @ 1050/1575Link12310Polyethyleni5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 560 @910/1820/2140Link12250jdayPhenom II X4 965 @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24HD 5850 @ 892/1183Link12099PCGH_RaffPhenom II X6 @ 4,1 GHz8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 5770 @ 980/2850Link12054NizaPhenom II X4 965 @3,4 GHz4GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 660 Ti @915/1502/980Link11916ChicagoC2Q 6600 @ 3,6 GHz4GB DDR2-1080MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2TGTX 560Ti @ 880/1760/1050Link11841Rezami5-2500K @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 6850 @ 790/1000Link11703Tommi1FX-6100 @ 3,9 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 670 OC @ 1058/1502Link11681klonekriegeri3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 760 @ 1072/1550Link11594HimmelskriegerFX-8120 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2THD 7850 @ 860/1200Link11510TashParker240Phenom II X4 955 BE @3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 6870 @ 950/1150Link10892ShinchykoPhenom II  X4 965 @ 3 , 5 GHz16 GB DDR3-1 333 MHz CL 9- 9 -9-2 4 2 THD 6870 @ 950/1150Link10871moboKillerA6-3670K @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1THD 7850 @ 950/1300Link10850diu_tesci5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz8 GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 260 @ 695/1390/1240Link10805ExplosivAMD FX-6100 @ 4,0 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-9-8-28 1THD 7770 @1140/1370Link10750janekdausPhenom II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2TGTX 580 @ 783/1544/2010Link10615pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link9828Xaser87Q9550 @ 3,6 GHz4GB DDR2 @ 1066 MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2TGTX 280 @ 720/1450/1300Link9737Hawky1980Phenom II X6 @ 4,2 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGT 640 @ 1100/1000Link9694klonekriegeri3-2120 @ 3,3GHz8GB DDR3-1600 CL9 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 460 @ 875/1952Link9559janekdausPhenom II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2TGTX 650 Ti @ 1101/1450Link8676Stryke7i7-3610QM @ 3,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9 1TGT 650M @ 810Link8591pagani-sAthlon 200GE @ 4000 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1TVega 3 @1.001/1333Link8225pagani-si7-860@3,9 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-30Geforce 8800GtsGS @ 785/2100Link7877Jolly91Q9550 @ 4,0 GHz6GB DDR2-942 CL5-5-5-18 2TGTS 250 @ 750/1900/1200Link7619RyuUUUPhenom 9650 X4 @ 2,3 GHz4GB DDR2-400 MHz CL 4-4-12-16 2TR9-270X @ 1080/1400Link7568pagani-sA10-7850K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30R7 @ 960/1066Link7556AbducteeA10-7850K @ 3,8 GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL10-12-12-31 2TR7 @ 800/1200Link7168pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-288800GTS 1GB @ 730/1050Link6907pagani-sA10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2THD 8670D @ 1086/1066Link6611Ioni7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1TIntel HD 4000 @650/1150Link6576pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link6392pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link5472NCphalonCeleron G1610 @ 2,6 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD4850 @ 700/2200Link5470ChicagoI7-2670QM @ 2,2 GHz6GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD6650M @ 600/800Link4806GamerPCCore2Duo E6750 @3,2 GHz2GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2TGTS 8800 @781/1944/999Link4651MöbyusCore 2 Duo E7200 @ 2,5 GHz4GB DDR2-400MHz CL 6-6-6-18 2TGTX 650 @ 1110/2500Link4558pagani-si3-4010U @ 1,7 GHz4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28840M @ 1029/900Link4173PCGH_RaffPhenom II X6 @ 3,6 GHz8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T8600 GTS @738/1890/1188Link4011pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TIntel HD Graphics @ 1100/1067Link3012Thallassai5-3210M @ 2,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2THD4000 @ 650/1300Link2761pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TRadeon HD 8400 @ 600/800Link1639Blechdesigneri3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1TIntel HD 2000 @ 850/933Link1240SoftyAMD  E-350  @ 1,6 GHz4GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1THD 6310 @ 492/533Link854pagani-sPhenom II X4 20 BE @ 3,2 GHz8GB DDR3-800MHz CL 11-11-11-28HD 4250 @ 500/400Link634pagani-si3-540 @ 4,46 GHz2GB DDR3-1241 MHz CL 8-8-8-20HD Graphics @ 734/1241Link


*Ranking [PCGHX] CLOUDGATE *_*Multi-GPU*_


PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink



59438MADman_Onei7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753Link58047Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T4x GTX 980 Ti @ 1537/1993Link57583Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1738/1999Link55281Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952Link51887BickSlickI7 - 7820x @4,4 GhzG.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-36002 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600Link50472Freizeitmanageri7-5960X @ 4,06 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T2 x GTX 980 @ 1367/1753Link48003Freizeitmanageri7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR4-2133 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T3 x Titan Black @ 1260/1750Link43174pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR22x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600Link43056True Monkeyi7-4960X @ 5,095 GHz16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T2x GTX Titan @ 979/1781Link42887Schrottii7-4930k @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-28 2T2x GTX 980 @ 1127/1753Link41705Bull56i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T3 x GTX Titan @ 1096/1641Link41478Freizeitmanageri7-4960X @ 4,7 GHz64GB DDR3-1867MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T2x GTX Titan Black @ 1250/3540Link41352D-zibeli7-3930K @ 5,0 GHz32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-11-27 2T2x GTX TITAN @ 1100/3100Link41252Bull56i7-4960X @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T2x GTX 780 @ 1306/3499Link40593Loetkolben666i7-3960X @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-10-281T2x HD 7970 @ 1320/1750Link40550kampfschaaafi7-3960X C0(ES) @4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T3x HD7970 @ 1100/1451Link38797Stoffel01i7-3930K @ 4,8 GHz32GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-28HD7990 + HD7970 @ 1175/1575Link38243gecani7-3930K 4,8 @ GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T2x HD 7970 @ 1250/1750Link37960Fine Artsi7-3930K @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T2x HD 7970 @ 1092/1575Link37700MADman_Onei7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX TITAN @993(1163)/3055Link34162Troppai7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T2x GTX 780 SC @1136/1502Link33434Highspeed-ddi7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-242x GTX 780 Ti @ 941/1750Link33357CyrisXeon E5-2687W @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-32 1THD6990 @950/1310/1310Link33160Bull56i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T2x GTX 780 @ 1306/3499Link33133kampfschaaafXeon W3680 @ 4,5 GHz12GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T2x HD7970 @ 1100/1515Link33001MADman_Onei7-3930K @4,3 GHz32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX 680 @1241/3557Link32954Brez$$zi7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 10-12-11-302x HD 7970 @ 1250/1500Link32309PCGH's Testmaschinei7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-21 1T4x HD 7970 @ 1200/3600Link31431Jonas280791i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-272x GTX580 @ 772/ 1002Link31071Panzer000i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577Link30891Jan565Xeon X5650 @ 4,4 GHz12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1200Link30869DriveByFMi7-3930K @ 3,8 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL9-11-10-27 2T2x GTX 680 @1163/3520/1306Link30680Ralle82i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX Titan @ 1026/1552Link29914Fine Artsi7-3930K @ 4,0 Ghz16GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 9-10-9-27 1T2x HD 7870 @ 1150/1305Link29102panzer000i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-30 1T2x GTX 660 Ti @ 1066/3304Link28569atzei7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T2x GTX 570 @ 940/1880/2300Link27698loltheripperi7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x HD6970 @ 950/1400Link27688Gremlingi7-3770K @ 4,2 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 CL10-10-10-27 2T2x GTX 680 @ 1059/1552/1124Link25762Quak_der_Froschi7-3770 @ 3,9 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x GTX 680 @ 1202/3350Link25501eagle*23*i5-3570K @ 5,2 GHz8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T2x GTX 780 @ 1150/1750Link24950Dark-Bloodi7-930 @ 4,2 GHz12 GB DDR3-1320 CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x GTX 680 @ 1201/3500Link24523eagle*23*i5-3570K @ 5,1 GHz8GB DDR3-2100MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T2x GTX 680 @ 1266/1852Link23753tobi158i7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-242x GTX 660 Ti @1111/1502Link23158Ultramarinroti5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-302x HD 7950 @ 1165/1450Link22843Lord Wotani7-2600K @ 4,4GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T2x GTX560 Ti @910/1820/2100 + GT 640Link21948Stolle2010i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x HD 7870 @ 1100/1400Link19045Silent_GhostFX-8320 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1250Link19031BL4CK_92i5-2500K @ 4,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T2x GTX570 @ 810/1620/2140Link11504klonekriegeri3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x GTX 460 @ 821/1950Link




*Ranking [PCGHX] SKY DIVER Single-GPU*
​

PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


69886Gohrbii7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual@ 2.085/2000MHzLink69529Eragossi9-9900K CPU @ 5200 MhzHyper X Predator @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2070/2063Link68092Schrottii9-7900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 1TRTX 2080Ti @ 2.160 MHz /2.000 MHzLink63990IICARUSi9 9900K @5,3 GHz16 GB DDR4-3200 CL 15-17-17-35 2TRTX 2080 @2130/2000 MHzLink62195Gohrbii9 9900K@5,0 GHz16 GB DDR4 -3300 MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2TGTX 2080 @ 2085/2000 MHzLink61322Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2TPalit RTX 2080ti dual aktiv@ 2.085/2000MHzLink61270pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2025 MHz/1.391 MHzLink59479-K1ngp1n-i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 4000 MHz CL 19-19-19-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2.126 MHz/1.640 MHzLink57398Gohrbii7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3300MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2TRTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.130/2.000MHzLink57125pagani-si7-8086K @ 5,3GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @ 2.050 MHz/1.377 MHzLink55811HisNi7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2TTitan X Pascal @ 2100/5500Link55466Darkearth27R7 2700X @ 4,35GHz16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1TGTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1501 MHzLink53 484DrDaveRyzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114Link51718Nachtyi7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2TTitan X Pascal @ 2000/5500Link51166Softyi7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075Link49801HisNi7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2TGTX Titan X @ 1506/2000Link49739Gohrbii7 8700K @5,0 GHz16 GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 1080 @ 2076/1251 MHzLink48759pagani-si7 6800K @5,1 GHz32 GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 1080Ti @1987/1377Link46952nilssohni5-8600K @ 5100 MHz16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1TRTX 2070 @ 2145/2025 MHzLink46215Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916Link43222Gohrbii7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150Link42242W3SSIi7-7770K @ 5,2 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2TGTX 1070 @ 2101/2415Link41539WhoRainZoneRyzen 5 1600@3,95GHz16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 14-16-16-32Vega56 1727MHz HBM 1015MHzLink40184Maniac1960i7-5960X @ 4,53 GHz16GB DDR4-2200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2TGTX 980 @1401/2150Link39902teraconi7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 1070 @ 2164/2415Link39806pagani-si9-9900K @ 5,0GHz32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHzLink39353Gohrbii7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1453/1753Link38494Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8 GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1TGTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2050Link38222True Monkeyi7-4790K @ 5,6 GHz4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 7-12-7 1TGTX 980 @ 1494/2095Link37886Mercury82i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2TGTX 980 Ti @ 1468 / 1801Link35915pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4 GHz16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400Link35780pupsi11i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24GTX 980 Ti @ 1563/2098Link33478Gohrbii7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24GTX 980 Ti @ 1440/1803Link32577PCGHGSi7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-25 2TGTX 970 @ 1500/3861Link31795RonGamesXeon E5-1650 @ 4,3GHz16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-11-28GTX 970 @ 1482/2001Link31739Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1350/4050Link31 583pagani-si7-6700 @ 4,6 GHz16GB DDR4-2400MHz @ 2.526MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2TGTX 980 @ 1.416 MHz MHz/1.825MHzLink30885panzer000i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36GTX 970 @ 1431/1798Link30648noomiliciosi7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-8-8-24R9-290X @ 1250/1625Link30086Gohrbii3-9100 @ 4,0 GHz64GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 22-15-15-36 2TPalit RTX 2080 Ti Dual@ 2.085/2000MHzLink29659pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 980 @ 1203/1800Link29307iGameKudani7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1TRadeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHzLink28836Ceon026i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31R9 290 @ 1150/1400Link28118sleipDEi7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 2TR9-390 @ 1135/1680Link28049Gohrbii7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TR9-290X @ 1150/1250Link27100iGameKudani7-3820 @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-16 1TGTX 970 @ 1555/3506Link26907streetjumper16i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 780 Ti @ 1240/1750Link26401MasterSaxi7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 780 @ 1006/1553Link25824MehlstaubtheCati7-4930K @ 4,6 Ghz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 9-11-11-28 1THD 7950 @ 1110/1800Link24798Scochi5-4690K @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX 970 @ 1548/3855Link24244TheSebi41FX-8350 @ 4,6 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TR9 290 @ 1188/1300Link24193Stryke7FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 780 @ 1137/1502Link23868DrDavei7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1THD 7950 @ 1300/1750Link23358soldier8415i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1THD 7950 @ 1200/1500Link23087Beniei7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 770 @ 1300/3852Link22613pagani-si3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2TGTX 980 @ 1304/1800Link22336TashParker240i7-4790K @ 4,4 Ghz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2THD 7970 @ 1100/1650Link22172streetjumper16i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 680 @ 1306/1902Link21560pagani-si7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24HD 7970 @ 1208/1654Link21364iGameKudani5-6500 @ 4,16 GHz8GB DDR4-2424MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2TGTX 770 @ 1241/1753Link20506Shizophrenici5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1TGTX 670 @ 1280/2001Link19977pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 980 @ 1203/1800Link19876grenn-CBi5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1TGTX 970 @ 1089/1753Link18047iGame KudanFX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-33 2THD 7950 @ 950/1250Link16970pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-28HD 7970 @ 1100/1500Link13656Schrotti-2RYZEN 5 2600@3900MHz8GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 1TGT 1030 @ 1848MHz/1803MHzLink13045DrDavei7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1TGTX960M @ 1147/1253Link11840pagani-sC2Q9550 @ 2,83GHz8GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2THD7870GHZ @ 1050 MHz/1.250 MHzLink11818JanJakeRyzen 2200G @ 3,8GHz16GB DDR4-3133MHz CL 16-18-18-38-1TVega 8 @ 1600Link11351pagani-sRyzen 5 2400G @3600 MhzG.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1TVega11@1240/1500Link10180pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link10161pagani-sRyzen 3 2200G @ 3800 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 16-16-16-39 1TVega 8@1500/1200Link10145pagani-sPhenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link7021pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,856 GHz4GB DDR3-1856MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TGTX 470 @ 608/837Link6505Hawky1980Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,6 GHz4GB DDR2-1066 MHz CL 5-5-5-15GT 640 @ 1163/1000Link6177pagani-sA10-7850K @ 4,4 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30R7 @ 960/1066Link4644pagani-sAthlon 200GE @ 4000 MhzCrucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1TVega 3 @1.001/1333Link4722pagani-si3-4010U @ 1,7 GHz4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28840M @ 1029/900Link1893pagani-sPentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2TIntel HD Graphics @ 1100/1067Link1752pagani-sAthlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1TRadeon HD 8400 @ 600/800Link



*Ranking [PCGHX] SKY DIVER Multi-GPU*
​

PunktzahlUser NameCPU @ FrequenzRam @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command RateGrafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/SpeichertaktLink


63530Bull56i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952Link61465MADman_Onei7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753Link56997BickSlicki7 7820X @ 4,4 GHz32 GB DDR4-36002x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600 MHzLink51492HisNi7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T2x GTX Titan Black @ 1260/1750Link47275pagani-sCore i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR22x Gtx 980 @ 1427/3650Link46419Freizeitmanageri7-5960X @ 4,06 GHz32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T2 x GTX 980 @ 1367/1753Link46131Freizeitmanageri7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz16 GB DDR4-3000MMHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T3 x Titan Black @ 1240/1750Link41151Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/2000Link40841Freizeitmanageri7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 12-13-13-35 2T3 x Titan Black @ 1230/1750Link38445q67oci7-4790K @ 4,8 GHz16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T2x GTX 780Ti @ 1202/3500Link38088Minutourusi7-4970K @ 4,7 GHz16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-25 1T2 x R9-290 @ 1060/1600Link34906Panzer000i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T2x GTX 780 @ 1060/1577Link32967Ralle82i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2TGTX Titan Z @ 928/1753Link32453Softyi7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1TGTX 690 @ 1176/1775Link32429Minutourusi5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-25 1T2x R9-290 @ 1080/1600Link31075Hawky1980FX-8350 @ 5,0 GHz16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x HD 7970 @ 1150/1600Link30216CenturyZXTEAMi7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2TGTX 690 @ 1040/1775Link27708Jan565Xeon X5650 @ 4,4 GHz12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1200Link
​


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2013)

*[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Time Spy added?*

Alter Startbeitrag #1:


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Benchmark könnt Ihr hier runterladen:  3DMark -  Download 

Ab sofort habt Ihr die Möglichkeit, Euch in 2 Ranglisten (PCGHX- und HWBot-Ranking) eintragen zu lassen,  das PCGHX-Ranking wird nach wie vor von mir aktualisiert, das HWBot-Ranking aktualisiert sich automatisch.

Es ist nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von   AA/AF und Tesselation zu erzwingen.  Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als auch  beim anisotropen Filter und  Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use  Application settings" bzw.  "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt  werden.​ 
​ Ein Eintrag in die Highscore-Liste erfolgt nur, wenn ihr nach diesem Schema postet:

*verwendeter Benchmark: Punktzahl  | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram  @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command  Rate | Grafikarte(n) @  Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*

z.B.

Icestorm: 152832 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 915/1502/915 |  Link

Cloudgate: 26036 |   Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 915/1502/915 |  Link

Firestrike: 9976 |  Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 915/1502/915 |  Link

Kurze Anleitung zum "Link": 



Spoiler



Um den Link am Ende  der  Zeile hinzuzufügen, klickt auf Euren angehängten Screenshot und  wählt  "Link in neuem Tab öffnen". Dann kopiert die Adresse des neuen  Tabs und  fügt sie am Ende der Zeile ein. Dann könnt ihr auf "Vorschau"  klicken,  und der Link wird automatisch umgewandelt. Dann nur noch den  Text in  "Link" ändern und fertig 

Wenn Euer Browser den Link nicht automatisch umwandelt, könnt Ihr es so machen:
Den Screenshot per Anhang hochladen. Dann in die  Vorschau gehen und den   Screenshot im Neuen Tab öffnen. Dann die Adresse  des Tabs kopieren  und  folgendermaßen  verlinken:

[*url=http://Adresse des verlinken screenshots]Link[/url*] (Ihr müsst   aber die Sternchen und alle Leerzeichen weglassen, nur anders kann ich   es hier nicht schreiben)


 
Bei Karten mit Chiptakt-Boost bitte den maximalen Boost-Takt angeben.

Jeder User kann pro CPU / Grafikkarte(n) je einmal im Ranking vertreten sein, daher bitte Updates kenntlich machen. 

Bitte keine Diskussionen, in diesem Thread sollten nur Scores gepostet  werden. Dafür gibt es ab sofort den  3DMark (2013) Diskussionsthread
*Anleitung für das HWBot-Ranking:
**Was ist das HWBot-Ranking?*HWBot bietet hier im Forum ein interaktives Ranking. Alle bei HWBot hochgeladenen Ergebnisse werden automatisch im Ranking eingetragen. Je nach Platzierung erhaltet ihr dafür auch Punkte im persönlichen Profil. ​*Wie trage ich meine Ergebnisse bei HWBot rein?*


Spoiler




Bei HWBot registrieren: (www.hwbot.org)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- auf "Register" klicken
- Nickname, Passwort und EMail auswählen
- PC Games Hardware als Team auswählen
- Germany als Land einstellen bzw. etwas anderes falls ihr in einem anderen Land wohnt.
- Spam bot check eintragen
- Account registrieren
. 
Wenn ihr eingeloggt seid oben rechts auf "SUBMIT SCORE" klicken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


. 
Passenden Benchmark auswählen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


. 
"Enter hardware manually" auswählen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


. 
Hardware wie beschrieben eintragen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


. 



*
Für weitere Fragen gibt es den HWBot Einsteiger-Guide*​ Let's bench ​ Zu faul zum scrollen? Hier der  Quick-Klick : 


zum Ranking FIRESTRIKE Single-GPU

zum Ranking FIRESTRIKE Multi-GPU

zum Ranking FIRESTRIKE EXTREME

zum Ranking FIRESTRIKE ULTRA

zum Ranking SKYDIVER

zum Ranking CLOUDGATE Single GPU

zum Ranking CLOUDGATE Multi GPU

zum Ranking TIMESPY

zum Ranking DRIVER OVERHEAD TEST

zum Ranking ICESTORM

zum Ranking ICESTORM EXTREME und ICESTORM UNLIMITED​​


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2013)

*[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

Alter Startbeitrag #2:


Spoiler



Ranking [HWBot] FIRESTRIKE

[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_fire_strike,50]teamrank[/hwbot]
Ranking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE _*Single-GPU*_

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @     Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @     Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 24790 | JayR91 | i7-7820X @ 4,8 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3000MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2101/1449 | 
Link

|24652 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2100/5500 | 
Link
| 23536 | Schrotti | i7-5930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz @ 2666 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 1T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050/1517 | 
Link

|23514| Nachty | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2000/5500 |
 Link

|23243 | Spuelverfahren | i7-5960K @ 4,3GHz | 32GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Titan X(Pascal) @ 2100/5600 |
Link

| 22790 | DjTomCat | i7-7700K @ 4,9 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Titan X (Pascal) @ 2025/5600 MHz | 
Link
|22324 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.974/1385 |
Link 
| 21731 | Blackout2016 | i7-7700K@4600MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2025/1404MHz 
| Link

|20325| Rheinlaender| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2050/6003 | 
Link

|20239 | SANE | i-7 6700K @ 4,7GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-30 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2126/5599 |
Link
|20222 | Stuxcom | i7 7700k @ 5,1 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2139 MHz/5900 MHz| 
Link

| 20126 | hellr3aser | i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-35| GTX Titan X @ 1550/2008 | 
Link

|20000 | Nijo44 | i7-5960X @ 4,625 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X  @ 1520/2008 | 
Link

|19968 | Blechdesigner | i7-7700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2012/1350 | 
Link

| 19807 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | 
Link

|19757 | hellr3aser | i7-5820K @ 4,75 GHz | 12GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 17-17-17-36 | GTX Titan X @ 1560/2030 |         
Link

|19477 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | 
Link

|19415|DjTomCat|I7 3700K @ 4,7GHz| 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24|Titan X (Pascal) 2050/1401| 
Link

|19373 | HisN | i7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1506/2000 | 
Link

|19369 | Gohrbi | i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 | 
Link

|18970| Bull56 | i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | 
Link

|18796  | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2100 | 
Link

|18714 | JayR91 | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1541/2000 | 
Link

|18200 | MrHide | i7-5930K @ 4,625GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2003 |
Link

|18025 | W3SSI | i7-7770K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2101/2415 | 
L
ink
|17879| Andy_1981 | i7-6700K @ 4,5 Ghz | 32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-36 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1499/2025 | 
Link

|17817 | GottesMissionar | i7-5820K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2667MHz CL 15-15-15-35  | GTX 980 Ti @ 1490/1803 | 
Link

|17773 | TheRealRayden | i7-5820K @ 4,6 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-2666 MHzCL 12-12-12-30 1T | TITAN X @ 1202 / 1953 | 
Link

|17711 | zymotic_spade | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1502/2049 | 
Link

| 17711 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2152/2415 | 
Link

|17655 | DrDave | i7 3770k @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1588/2114 | 
Link

| 17411 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980ti @1545/2050|
Link

|17401 | Vodkaice87 | i7-5820K @ 4,25 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000MHhz CL  15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1429/2000 |  
Link

|17296 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2050 | 
Link

|17 196 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2.177/2.405 | 
Link

| 17.128 | Jolly91 | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1.520/2.009 | 
Link

|17047 | Mercury82 | i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1526 / 1851 | 
Link

|16991| Nijo44| i7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1480/1771 |
Link

|16849 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL     9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1507/1875 | 
Link

|16723 | JonnyFaust| i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1505/1924 |  
Link

|16708 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1558/2103 | 
Link

|16673 | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB  DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1453/1753 | 
Link

|16080 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | 
Link

|16011| majinvegeta20 | Intel Xeon X5660 @ 4.4GHz | 24GB DDR-3 @1.678 MHz | GTX 1070 @2164/2.430 |
Link

|15943 | Scoch | i7 7700K @ 4,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2038/2003 | 
Link

|15657 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1440/1753 | 
Link

|15165 | DaHell63 | i7 2600K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 ti @ 1454/1952|
Link

|15061 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2076/2003 | 
Link

|15011 | Mkay7 | i7-4770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24  | GTX 980 Ti @ 1320/1753 | 
Link

|14509  | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 3,03 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 Mhz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1416/2150 | 
Link

| 14475 | marcuz | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 14-14-14-34 1T | GTX 980 @ 1602/4000 | 
Link

|14339| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,5 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 CL 7-12-7 1T | GTX 980 @ 1507/2095 | 
Link

|14122 | Schneiderbernd | i7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-9-25 1T | GTX 980 @ 1556/2025 | 
Link

|14018 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1493/2000 | 
Link

 |13999 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1140/1753 | 
Link

|13993 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 980 @ 1512/4001 | 
Link

|13841 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-13-31 1T | GTX 980 @ 1537/4030 |
 Link

|13787 | masterbase91 | i5 - 3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 16GB DDR3 - 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 1070 @ 2050/2150 | 
Link

|13718 | Scoch| i5 4690k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-32 1T | GTX 1070 @ 1987/8008 | 
Link

|13608|pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | 
Link

|13606 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | GTX 980 @ 1570/1928 | 
Link

|13380 | Ryle | i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1468/1950 | 
Link

|13276  | Pelk | i5-3570K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T | GTX 980 @ 1539/2009 | 
Link

|13158| steve_gorden88| i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 11-11-11-27 2T | GTX 980 @ 1504/3700 |
Link

|13142 | DaHell63 | i7 4770k @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 1600MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | GTX 980 @ 1530/1851|
Link

|12972 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650 @ 4,84 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1760MHz CL 7-9-8-24 1T | R9 290X @ 1344/1730 | 
Link

|12921 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1350/1800 | 
Link

|12756 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 @  1550/1830 | 
Link

|12665| Axonia | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-12-31 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1377/2000 | 
Link

|12600 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1331/1948 | 
Link

|12554 | Braineater| i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-10-11-32 2T | GTX 980 @ 1500/1815 | 
Link

|12497 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1370/4050 |
 Link

|12351 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 2T | R9-390 @ 1231/1675 | 
Link

|12280 | Lutz81 | i7-4790K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1320/3800 | 
Link

|12256 | JaniZz | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-30 2T | R9-290 BIOS RAM tweak @1197/1369 | 
Link

|12245 | Lutz81 | i7-970 @ 4,2 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/1900 | 
Link

|12204 | wolflux | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-35 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1280/1850 | 
Link

  |12187 | eagle*23* | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | GTX 780 @ 1490/1920 | 
Link

|12151 | Nikster | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1460/3900 | 
Link

|12136 | jamesblond23 | i7-4790K @ 4,8 GHz | 16Gb DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 970 @ 1586/4104 | 
Link

|12058 | nton29 | i7-4930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | R9-290X @ 1230/1600 |
 Link

|12025 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1320/1950| 
Link

|11992| Topper_Harley | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 12-12-12-28 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1287/1985 | 
Link

|11961 | -Henry- | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GTX 960 4GB @ 1523/3665 MHz | 
Link

|11905 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-11-12-28 1T | R9-290 @ 1240/1700 | 
Link

|11898 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | R9-290 @ 1250/1600 | 
Link

|11892 | noomilicios| i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | R9-290X @ 1250/1625 | 
Link

|11838 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1240/1700 | 
 Link 

|11816 | Nobiob | i5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL  11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 980 @  1438/1876 | 
Link

|11705 | xsiyahx | i7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1372/1853 |
Link

|11668 | soldatstar |  i7-4790K @ 4,8 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 12-12-12 | GTX 970 @ 1468/1960 |
 Link

|11654| minicoopers| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36  1T | GTX 780 @ 1136/1900 | 
Link

|11648 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | GTX 780  @ 1400/1852 | 
Link

|11578 | HighGrow22 | i7-4790K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 9-11-11-31 | R9-290 @ 1187/1500 | 
Link

|11556 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GTX 970 @ 1500/3861 | 
Link

|11551 | Harleqin84 | i7-4790K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 970 @ 1353/1953 | 
Link

|11520| Naennon | i7-4770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 2T | GTX Titan @ 1228/1800 |  
Link

| 11509| Speedy1612 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-14-12-31 2T | R9-290X (unlocked) @1200/1600| 
Link

| 11490 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1226/3760 | 
Link

|11441 | RonGames | Xeon E5-1650 @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 | GTX 970 @ 1482/2001 | 
Link

|11420 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1237/1750 | 
Link

|11400| Majinvegeta20| i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1504/4001 | 
Link

|11336 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1T | GTX 780 @ 1239/3900 | 
Link

|11305| Majinvegeta20| Xeon X5660 @ 4,0 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 |
 Link

|11282 | bath92 | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1200/1400 | 
Link

|11275 | iGameKudan | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | Radeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHz |
Link

|11256 | FabianHD | i7-5820K @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-35| GTX 780 @ 1267/1860 | 
Link

|11210 | HighGrow22 | i7-4770K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL9-11-11-31 | R9-290 @1210/1625 | 
Link

|11196 | dailydoseofgaming | Xeon E3 1231v3 @ 3,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | RX 480 @ 1375/2250 | 
Link

|11184| Speedy1612 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-14-12-31 2T| R9-290 @ 1220/1650| 
Link

|11146| fritzelschnitzel | i7-3770K @ 4,35 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1201/1900| 
Link

  | 11144 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1357/3914 | 
Link

|11088 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1467/1811 | 
Link

|11060 | schmiddi2106 | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 @ 1342/1750 | 
Link

|11018 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1190/1670 | 
Link

|10995 | iGameKudan | i7-3820 @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 8-8-8-16 1T | GTX 970 @ 1535/3506 | 
Link

|10975 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX780 Ti @ 1251/1750 | 
Link

|10958 | Horst_Koehler | Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1314/2012 | 
Link

| 10955 | sedeko | i7-4930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-11-9-27 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1124/1750 | 
Link

| 10910 | V1p3R0105 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz |  8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-12-12-31  | GTX 970 @ 1308/1753 | 
Link

|10797 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290X @ 1150/1250 | 
Link

|10704 | etar | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| R9 290 @ 1220/1250 | 
Link

|10673 | Walter Röhrl | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1163/1750 | 
Link

|10659 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL  9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1306/3304 |
Link

|10651 | frankie2510 | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan SC @ 1110/3304 |
Link

| 10619 | DjTomCat | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @ 1189/3399 | 
Link

|10601 | Xaphyr | i5-6600 @ 3,3 GHz| 16GB DDR4-2133MHz CL 12-12-12-28 2T | R9-390 @ 1120/1630 | 
Link

|10504 | Scoch | i5-4690K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1558/3855 | 
Link

|10433 | dailydoseofgaming | Xeon E3-1231V3 @ 3,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | R9-290 @ 1165/1500 | 
Link

|10419 | FabianHD | i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-10-21 | GTX 780 @ 1280/3629 | 
Link

|10382 | Schrotti | Pentium G3258 @ 4.5Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 1070 @ 1987/2003 | 
Link

|10376 | etar | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1254/1527 | 
Link

|10349|  pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | 
 Link

|10331 | PCTOM | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 1T | GTX TITAN @ 1136/1556 | 
Link

|10281 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN @1002/1602/1041 | 
Link

|10245 | Matriach | i5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 970 @1479/1878 | 
Link

|10237 | KempA | i7-5820K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | R9-290X @ 1000/1250 | 
Link

|10225 | Venom89 | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1459/ 1773 | 
Link

|10212 |Quak_der_Frosch | i5-4670K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T  | GTX 780 @ 1320/3300 | 
Link

|10115 | Iceman245 | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB  DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1580/1763 | 
Link

| 10115 | Mr_Cenk|  i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1215/1788 | 
Link

|10113 | PitBull | i7-5930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-36 | 2x GTX 780 @ 1228/1625 | 
Link

|10103 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX Titan @ 1026/1552 | 
Link

|10098 | harder777 | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 970 @ 1282/1753 | 
Link

|10061| chinaquads | i5-3570K @ 4,7 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | R9-290 @ 1200 /1550 | 
Link

|10002 | Jimiblu | i5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | R9-390 Nitro @ 1100/1700 | 
Link

|10001 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @1163/3055 | 
Link

|9883 | soldatstar | FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | GTX 970 @ 1468/1960 | 
Link

|9881 | vd29 | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2T | R9-290 @ 1200/1400 | 
Link

|9850 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1002(1041)/1562 | 
Link

|9767 | MrWoogey | i5-4670K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1100/1833 | 
Link

|9660 | Z3Rlot | i5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1215/3506 | 
Link

|9613 | SoapHero| i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-30 | GTX 780 @ 1150/1598 | 
Link

|9518 | TheSebi41 | FX-8350 @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1188/1400 |
Link

| 9338 | Schrotti | i3-6100 @ 3,705 GHz | 8GB DDR3L-1600MHz CL 9-9-15-27 1T | nvidia GTX 1060 Mini OC 6GB @ 1911/2003MHz | 
Link

| 9312 |jules.m | i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz | 8 GB DDR 3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD7970 GHz Edition@ 1270/1800 |
Link

|9288 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1350/1825 |
 Link

|9113 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-24 1T | HD7950 @1390/1850 | 
Link

|9060 | CoolBlueLight | FX-6350 @ 4,88 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1766MHz CL 10-11-11-28 2T | GTX 970 @ 1415/1950 |  
Link

|9060 | Paulpanzer | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | HD 7970 @ 1325/1950 | 
Link

|9017 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 970 @ 1216/1753 | 
Link

|8972 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,54 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1350/1950 | 
Link

|8917 | DerPate1235 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz  CL 8-8-8-24 2T | GTX TITAN @ 876/1502  | 
Link

|8665 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1300/1700 |  
Link

|8605 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753 | 
Link

|8537 | Onkel Lutz | i5-3570K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2800MHz CL12-14-14-35 2T | HD 7950 @ 1370/1845 | 
Link

|8519 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 GHz @ 1200/1650 | 
Link

|8518 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1000/1300 | 
Link

|8455 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL10-10-10-26 2T | HD7970 @ 1215/1900 | 
Link

|8453| Stryke7 | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB   DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @   1137/1502 | 
Link

|8311 |   beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24  2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 |  
Link

|8170 | Dissi | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz  CL 9-10-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1500 |
Link

|8096 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1250/3700 | 
Link

| 7997 | soldier8415 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1500 | 
Link

|7934 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | 
Link

| 7896 | TashParker240 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 Ghz |16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1650 | 
Link

| 7851 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 770 @ 1300/3852 | 
Link

|7816 | schmiddi2106 | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24  | GTX 770 @ 1377/3900 | 
Link

|7805 | JJup82 | FX-8320 @ 4,97 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | R9-280  @ 1217/1710 |  
Link

|7805 | Addi | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX 770 @ 1280/1655  | 
Link

|7760 | El_Lute | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |  GTX 680 @ 1320/1730 | 
Link

|7721 | FabianHD | i5-2500K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 1210/1490 | 
Link

|7714 | Quak_der_Frosch | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1267/3700 | 
Link

|7711 | atze1979 | i7-3770K @ 5,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @1202/3728/1272 | 
Link 

|7705 | Nate | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1166/1777 | 
Link

|7678 | Lutz81 | i7-970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-10-9-27 1T |  GTX 680 @ 1320/3604 | 
Link

|7670 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4,85 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7950 @ 1205/1830 | 
Link

|7601 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @1225/1650 | 
Link

|7586 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/4001 | 
Link

|7553 | kampfschaaaf | Xeon W3680 @ 4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1884 CL11-11-11-29 2T | HD7970 @ 1125/1575 | 
Link

|7548   | SilencedScout | i7-3770K @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1095/1550 | 
Link

|7537 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1600 | 
Link

|7536 | Spitfire2190 | FX-8350 @ 4,975 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL 10-12-11-30 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1650 | 
Link

|7455  | J.Ryan | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1260/1750 | 
Link

|7441 | chinaquads | i7-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 |  GTX 770 @ 1267/3950 | 
Link

|7438 | onaccdesaster | i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | R9-280X @ 1080/1550 | 
Link

| 7420 | Iceman245 | i7-2600K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1500  |
Link

|7410 |  Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-36  1T | HD 7970@ 1100/1500 |  
Link

|7397 | iGameKudan | i5-6500 @ 4,16 GHz | 8GB DDR4-2424MHz  CL15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 770 @ 1241/1753 | 
Link

|7395    | Duvar | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | GTX 770 @ 1210/1293/1880 | 
Link

|7376 | Ausrasta| i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1600 | 
Link

|7349 | Delight | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T |  GTX 770  @ 1320/1500 | 
Link 

|7332    | Duvar | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | HD 7970 @ 1125/1600 | 
Link

|7321 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T |  HD 7950 @ 1100/1650 |  
Link

|7301 | frankie.f1 | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T| GTX 680 @ 1171/1612/1236 | 
Link

|7260 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1753 | 
Link

|7222 | Marco83 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL  9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @1259/3206 | 
Link

|7193 | Atma | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |  GTX 680 @ 1230/3490 |  
Link

|7190 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|7125 | Incredible Alk | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD 7970 @ 1140/1600  | 
Link

|7121 | Shizophrenic | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1280/2001 | 
 Link


|7117 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL10-11-10-25 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1750 | 
Link

|7103 | Blechdesigner | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 8-9-8-26 1T | GTX 670 @ 1306/1803 | 
Link

|7042 | Joonnaaasss | i5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1666 MHz CL 8-8-8-24  | HD 7970 @ 1100/3072 | 
Link

|7007 | Jonnymcmod | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | 
Link

| 6990 | Arno1978 | FX-8350 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-9-8-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1110/1450 | 
Link

|6987 | power02 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T| GTX  680 @1218/1719 | 
Link

|6971 | n3rd | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1475 | 
Link

|6956  | Veget90| i5-4670K @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL7-8-8-24  | GTX 770 @ 1306/3505 | 
Link

|6883 | GuLaScHEis | i5 3570k @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1254/1652 | 
Link

|6821 | Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1650|
Link

|6811| MetallSimon| i5-4460 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 960 @ 1336/1846|
 Link

|6809 | 45thFuchs | i3-4130 @ 3,4 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1600MHz  CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 960 @ 1423/8300| 
Link

|6802 | hendrosch |i5-750 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-23 1T | GTX 680 @ 1201/3500 | 
Link

|6746 | Christian745 | i7-3770K 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz,  CL9-11-10-27| GTX 670 @ 1306/3244 |  
Link

|6728 | PriQ | i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1423 | 
Link

|6703 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1085/1575/1085 |  
Link

|6701 | BlackViper59 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24| HD 7950 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|6623 | Topper_Harley | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX670 @ 1241/3385 | 
Link

|6622 | RaptorOne | i5-2500K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @ 1200/3300 | 
Link

|6570 | Mrfloppy | i7-870 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 6-7-7-19 2T | GTX 670 @ 1267/1702| 
Link

|6554 | sKulliii | i5-2500K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL9-9-9-9-21 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1250  | 
Link

|6538 |  Horilein | i3-3220 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @1185/1760 | 
Link

|6497 | schlenzie | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1150/1502 | 
Link

|6489 | LTB | i5-3470 @  3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1000/1375 | 
Link

|6479 | McCrackin-2 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1161/3379 |  
Link

|6431 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1220/1555 | 
Link

|6403 | minicoopers| i7-3700K @ 5,0 GHz  | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL10-10-10-27 | GTX 680 @ 1072/1502/1137 | 
Link

|6383 | combatIII | Phenom II X4 965 BE @3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-25 1T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1575 |
Link

|6373| Zakuma | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9 9-9-24 | HD 7950 1100/1250 | 
Link

|6371 | Henninges | i7-3930K @ 3,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 810/1502/810 | 
Link

|6358 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 XT @ 1225/1600 | 
Link

|6345 | fragenbold | i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 670 @1143/1835/1221 | 
Link

|6341| JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 2T | GTX670 @ 980/1552 |
Link

|6307 | Hennemi | i5-3470 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T |  HD 7950 @ 1050/1400 |
Link

|6237 | etar | FX-6100 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-13-13-34 2T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1600 | 
Link

|6216 | janekdaus | Phenom II X4 @ 3,2 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | R9-280X @ 1020/1500 | 
Link

|6214 | pagani-s | A10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|6212 | namoet | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz  CL 9-9-9-24 2T| GTX 670 @ 1202/3300 | 
Link

|6203 | KaterTom | i5-750 @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1724 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T  | GTX 670 @ 1280/1702 |  
Link

|6161| Chinaquads| i5-3570k @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1400 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24  2T | GTX 670 @ 1215/3206                         |  
Link

| 6130 | Markzzman | i5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1400MHz CL8-8-8-24 | GTX 760 @ 1302/3548 | 
Link

|6113 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1290/3685 |
Link

|6105 | Euda | FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | R9 290X @ 1000/1025 | 
Link

|6065 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | 
Link

|6062 | Thallassa | i7-860 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 XT @ 1175/1500 | 
Link

|5779 | Bioschnitzel | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 914/3004 | 
Link

|5761 | Klonekrieger | i5-3570 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1072/1550 | 
Link

 |5696 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 @ 1280/1435 | 
Link

|5686 | technus1975 | i7-970 @ 4,5 GHz | 18GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @959/1918/2404 | 
Link

|5682 | majinvegeta20 | i7-940 @ 2,93 GHz |  12GB DDR3-1333MHz CL8-8-8-20 | GTX 670 @ 915/1502 |  
Link

| 5667  | BertB | FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-270X @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|5657 | MecTronic | FX-6300 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD 7870 XT @ 1150/1550 | 
Link

|5628 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | GTX 580 @1020/2040/1315| 
Link

|5581 | fear.de | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 |  GTX 670 @ 783/3004 | 
Link

|5546 | Otep | Q9550 @ 3,825 GHz | 8GB DDR2-900MHz, CL5-5-5-18  | GTX 670 @  1006/1527 |  
Link

|5481 | Zwitschack | Xeon E3-1230v2 @ 3,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1130/1702 | 
Link

|5449 | maltris | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 900/1250 | 
Link

|5427 | FrozenEYZ | i5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1150/1502 | 
Link

|5410 | pcfreak12 | Xeon E3-1245V3 @3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | HD 7870 @ 1120/1300 | 
Link

|5399 | ebastler | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz | GTX 660 Ti @ 1280/3029 | 
Link

|5377 | NighPlayer32 | FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1966MHz CL 9-11-11-28 2T | GTX 580 @ 1011/2022/1163 | 
Link

|5269 | Pelk| i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 660 Ti  @ 1085/1502 | 
Link

|5264 | Legacyy | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-22 1T | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/1050  |
  Link

|5246  | klonekrieger | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1072/1550  | 
Link

|5219 | Soldat0815 | i5-3550P @ 3,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T|  GTX 660Ti @1254/1598  | 
Link

|5191 | SubLeo | FX-8350 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7870 @ 1160/1320 | 
Link

| 5172 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1000 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| GTX 660Ti @1032/1110/1502 | 
Link

|5096 | Tommi1 | FX-6100 @ 3,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 OC @ 1058/1502 | 
Link

|5047 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1T | GTX 580 @901/1802/2302 | 
Link

|5036 |  atze1979| i7-3770K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 570 @1028/2113/1028 | 
Link

|4990 | phila_delphia | i7-3740QM @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680M @ 950/2350 | 
Link

|4989 | biohaufen  | i7-920 @ 4,2 GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T | HD7850 @ 1190/1302 | 
Link

|4933 | Jan565 | i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1300MHz  CL9-9-9-21 1T | HD 7870 @ 1000/2400 |  
Link

|4897 | Ion |  i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | HD 7850 @ 1052/1402 |  
Link

|4833 | iGame Kudan| FX-8320 @ 4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-33 2T| HD 7950 @ 950/1250 | 
Link

|4790 | Rheotron | i7-860 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 885/1770/1040 |
Link

|4784 | atze1979 | FX-8350 @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @ 1004/2051/1004 | 
Link

|4755 | spawny111 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @ 850/1700/2103 | 
Link

|4730 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7870 @ 1200/1200 | 
Link 

|4692| power02 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | GTX 570 @927/1090/1854 | 
Link

|4652 | janekdaus | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 580 @ 902/1544/2146 | 
Link

|4637 | XQuasarX | Phenom II X6 1090T @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 570 @925/1850/1150 | 
Link

|4596 | Bull56 | i7-4800MQ @ 3,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | GTX 870M @ 941/1250 | 
Link

| 4558 | Markzzman | i5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1402 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 1T | GTX 660 @ 1215/6804 | 
Link

|4545 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24| GTX 570 @ 880/2200 | 
Link

|4525 | B4C4RD! | i5-2500K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @ 980/987/6008 | 
Link

|4522 | DC1984 | i5-2500K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100 | 
Link

|4472|Headcrash| i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24|HD 7870 @ 1050/1250|
Link

|4429 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 | 
Link

|4416 | Quak_der_Frosch | FX-6300 @ 4,86 GHz |  8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 650Ti Boost @ 1280/3564| 
Link

|4388 | combatIII | i7-3720 QM @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970M @ 850/1200 | 
Link

|4382  | Stryke7 | Phenom II X6 1045T @3,9GHz | 16GB DDR3-1540MHz CL 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 570 @ 910/1820/2100 | 
Link

|4225 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 1147/1303 | 
Link

|4100 | moboKiller | A6-3670K @ 3,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T |  HD 7850 @ 950/1300 |  
 Link

| 4074 | skyscraper | i5-3450 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 570 @ 797/1594/1950 | 
Link

|4062 | MasterSax| i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 570  @ 750/975/1500 | 
Link

|4051 |RyuUUU | Phenom 9650 X4 @ 2,3 GHz | 4GB DDR2-400 MHz CL 4-4-12-16 2T | R9-270X @ 1080/1400 | 
Link

|3933   | ybh | i5-2500K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27  | GTX 560Ti 448 @820/1900  | 
Link

|3918 | Maurer | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6950 @ 880/1375 | 
Link

|3902 | MasterSax | i7-920 @ 4,0 GHz |  12GB DDR3-1194MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1T | GTX 570 @ 750/975/1500 | 
Link

|3892 | Niza  | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @ 915/1502/980 |  
Link

|3869 | Olstyle | i7-920 @ 3,67 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1046 MHz CL 7-7-7-19 1T | HD 6970 @ 950/1375 | 
Link

|3838 | user42 | Q9550 @ 3,77 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1066MHz CL 5-6-6-18 2T | HD 6950 @ 950/1349 | 
Link

|3818 | fips80| i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 480 @ 914/1955 |
Link

|3729 | Himmelskrieger | FX-8120  @ 3,4 GHz |  8GB  DDR3-1333 MHz CL9-9-9-24  2T  | HD 7850 @ 860/1200 | 
Link

|3564 | Thallassa | i7-860 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6950 @ 850/1300 | 
Link

|3362 | DorianGray | Phenom II X4 @ 4,2 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-820MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1045/2310 | 
Link
|3244 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/1002|Link
|3228 | janekdaus | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 650 Ti @ 1101/1450 | Link
|3212 | TashParker240 | Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,2GHz| 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| HD 6870 @ 950/1150| Link
|3209 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Pentium E5700 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 6-6-6-15 1T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1000/2200| Link
|3178 | jday | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,0GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5850 @ 892/1183 | Link
|3116 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1766MHz CL 11-11-11-28  | GTX 560Ti @900/2004/1800 | Link
|3088 | Polyethylen | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 560 @910/1820/2140 | Link
|3059 | esszett | i7-2600K @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 470 @800/1600/1790 | Link
|3047 | NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T@3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @900/1800/4004 | Link
|2997 | Chicago | C2Q 6600 @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1080MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 880/1760/1050 | Link
|2959 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 470 @751/1750/1502 | Link
|2955| Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6870 @950/1150 | Link
|2894 | Explosiv | FX-6100 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-9-8-28  1T | HD 7770 @ 1140/1370|  Link
|2722  | To_By_B | i7-950 @ 3,7 GHz | 6 GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 8-8-8-24  | GTX 460 @ 870/1740/2050 |  Link
|2718 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,856 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1856MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | GTX 470 @ 801/901 | Link
|2620 | klonekrieger | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 460 @ 875/1952 | Link
|2526 | Rezam | i5-2500K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6850 @ 790/1000 | Link
|2468 | Brez$$z | Phenom II X4 850 @ 3,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-7-7-24 1T | HD 6850 @ 800/1000 | Link
|2421 | pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 804/901 | Link
|2398 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | Link
|2181 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 5770 @ 980/2850 | Link
|1785 | Hawky1980 |PhenomII X6 1090T @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1066 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | GT 640 @ 1163/1000 | Link
       |1694 | Möbyus | Core 2 Duo E7200 @ 2,5 GHz| 4GB DDR2-400MHz CL 6-6-6-18 2T | GTX 650 @ 1110/2500 | Link
|1661 | Abductee | A10-7850K @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL10-12-12-31 2T | R7 @ 800/1200  | Link
|1610 | pagani-s | A10-7850K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 900/1066 |Link
|1602 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GT 640 @ 1100/1000 | Link
|1320| pagani-s | i3-4010U @ 1,7 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 |   840M @ 1029/900| Link
|1306 | Stryke7 |  i7-3610QM @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9 1T | GT 650M @ 810 | Link
| 1233 | pagani-s | A10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | HD 8670D @ 1086/1066 | Link
|990 | MetallSimon| i5-4460 @ 3,2 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1666MHz CL 10-10-10-26 1T | HD 4600 @ 1700/933 |  Link
| 842 | TheSebi41 | i5-3320M @ 2,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 10-10-10-? 1T | NVS 5400M @ 660/900 | Link
|841| ebastler | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| HD 4600 @ 1200/1600 | Link
|781 | Chicago | I7-2670QM @ 2,2 GHz | 6GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 6650M @ 600/800 | Link
|716 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | Intel HD 4000 @650/1150 |  Link
|689 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Intel HD 4000 @ 1300 | Link
|469 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 | Link
|401 |  pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | Intel HD Graphics  @ 1100/1067 | Link
|319 | Thallassa | i5-3210M @ 2,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD4000 @ 650/1300 | Link
|173 |  Softy | AMD E-350  @ 1,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | HD 6310 @ 492/533 | Link
|102 | LordCama | AMD C-50 @ 1,0 GHz | 2 GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | HD 6250 @ 275/533 | Link​

​


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2013)

*[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

Alter Startbeitrag #3:


Spoiler



Ranking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE _*Multi-GPU*_

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 33306|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952|
Link
|32538 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2xTitan X Pascal @ 2000/5000 | 
Link
|31549 | BickSlick | I7 - 7820x @4,4 Ghz | G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 | 2 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600| 
Link

|30583 | 1C3M4N | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | 3x GTX 980Ti @ 1350/3656 | 
Link

|29039| Nijo44 | i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1525/1965 | 
Link

|
28872 |Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,874 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1738/1999
 | Link

|26195 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | 
Link

|26140 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x R9 290X @ 1095/1250 | 
Link
| 25678 | claster17 | i7 7700K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-36 | 2 x GTX 1070 @ 2088/4608| 
Link
|25551 | Eddyloveland | i7 -6850K @ 4.2 Ghz | 32 GB DDR4 -3000 15-17-17-35 | 2x GTX 980 Ti @1442/1753 | 
Link

|25185| Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 14-14-14-38 2T | 3 x Titan Black @ 1230/1750 | 
Link

| 24945 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3x GTX Titan @ 1280/1641 | 
Link

|
24922 | Eddyloveland | i7 -6800K @ 4.0 Ghz | 32 GB DDR4 -3000 15-17-17-35 | 2x GTX 980 Ti @1430/1753 |
Link

|24733 | hellr3aser | i7-5820K @ 4,8 GHz | 12GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 17-17-17-36 | 3x GTX 970 @ 1550/3806 | 
Link

|24427| Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 12-14-14-35 2T | 3 x Titan Black @ 1270/1750 | 
Link

|
23150 | GottesMissionar | i7-5820K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2667MHz CL 16-16-16-37 2T | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1430/3500 | Link

| 22 511|Stoffel01|I7 3930K @ 4,9GHz| 16GB 1600MHz 
11-11-11-28|4x7970@1125/1575| 
Link

|22362 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,54 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x 
GTX 980 
@ 1506/4002 | Link

|21844 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz |32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 | 
Link

|21827 | D-zibel | i7-4930K @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 | 3x GTX TITAN @ 1110/3200 | 
Link

|
21727 | Highspeed-dd | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1200/1788 | Link 
|21212 | 
Ebrithil 
| i7-5820K 
@ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-25 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 
1492
/ 1878 
| 
L
ink

|20985 | HisN | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan Black @ 1260/1750 | 
Link

|20087 | hellr3aser | i7-5820K @ 4,81 GHz | 12GB DDR4 @ 3000MHz CL 17-17-17-36 | 2x GTX 970 @ 1565/3756 | 
Link

|19853 | StefanStg | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1504/3700 | 
Link
|19758 | Harti600 | Xeon X5650@4.35GHz | 8GB DDR3-1.582MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x RX 580 @ 1540/9000 |
Link

|19590 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1370/2050 | 
Link

|19467 | iltisjim | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 980 @ 1340/1768 | 
Link

|19269 | Stoffel01| i7-3930K @ 4,9 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 12-12-12-30 2T | HD 7990+7970 @ 1180/1600 | 
Link

|19213 | u78g | i7-3820 @ 4,47 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1662MHz CL9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1290/1803 | 
Link

|18864 | eagle*23* | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1490/1920 | 
Link

|18717 | kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T | 4x HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|18479| panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36 | 2x GTX 970 @ 1455/1811 | 
Link
| 18468 | Hunting_Nergal | i7 4790K @ 4.6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | 2x GTX 970 @1476/1879 | Link

|18196 | Chris77 | i7-4960X @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2 x Titan Black @ 1050/3650 | 
Link

|18183 | Hunting_Nergal | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1476/1883 | 
Link

| 18152 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1180/3488 | 
Link

|
18110 | LEOopterix | i7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 | 2x R9-290 @ 1100/1500 | Link
|18034| PiSA! | i7-4790K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2402MHz CL 10-12-11-24 1T | 2x GTX 780 6GB @ 1228/3504 | 
Link

|17937 | GottesMissionar | i7-5820K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | 2x GTX 970 @ 1455/3530 | 
Link

| 17739 | q67oc | i7-4790K @ 4,8 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2133Mhz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | 2x GTX 780Ti @ 1202/3500 | 
Link

|17529 | D-zibel | i7-3930K @ 5,0 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1110/3200 | 
Link

|17414 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1165/1750 | 
Link

| 17400 | True Monkey| i7-4960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 12-14-14-38 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1031/3502 | 
Link 

|17388 | Chris77 | i7-3960X @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 2 x GTX Titan @ 876(+60)/3304 | 
Link

|17099 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1163/3055 | 
Link

| 17050 | Highspeed-dd | i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1000/1750 | 
Link

| 17022 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1306/3499 | 
Link

|16476 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1130/177 | 
Link

|16380 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1026/1552 | 
Link

|16158 | BertB | Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1502/2000 | 
Link

|15623 | eagle*23*| i5-3570K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1150/1750|
Link

|15574 | Bettlerfield | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | 3 x HD 7970 @ 999/1375 | 
Link

|15320 | PitBull| i7-5930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-36 | 2x GTX 780 @ 1215/1625 | 
Link

|15213 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 1032/1778 | 
Link

|
15173 | Loetkolben666 | i7-3960X @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-281T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1320/1750 | Link

|15123 | Troppa | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 780 SC @1136/1502 | 
Link

|15072 | etar| i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x R9 290 @ 1050/1250 | 
Link

|14587 | Brez$$z | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-12-11-30 | 2x HD 7970 @ 1307/1685 | 
Link 

|14498 | Quak_der_Frosch | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x R9 290 @ 1000/1300 | 
Link

|14107 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1250/1750 | 
Link

|13480 | streetjumper16| i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 680 @ 1333/1927 | 
Link

|13106 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1280/3400 | 
Link

|12384 | BertB | FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | 2x R9-290 @ 1040/1350 | 
Link

|12378 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 |
Link

|12366 | CenturyZXTEAM | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 690 @ 1040/1775 | 
Link

| 12328 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/3600 | 
Link

|12309 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2100MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1266/1852 | 
Link

| 12216| fritzelschnitzel| i7-3770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1050/1500|
 Link

|12142 | BertB | Xeon E3-1230V2 @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 | 2x GTX 770 @ 1254/1950 | 
Link

|12116 | DriveByFM | i7-3930K @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @1163/3520/1306 | 
Link

|12102 | Bettlerfield | i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1110/1500 | 
Link

|11808 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1241/3557 | 
Link

|11765 | MoDeMK | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 9-11-10-29 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1213/3340 | 
Link

|11614 | Wambofisch | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2x GTX 770 @ 1137/1753 | 
Link

|11405 |Quak_der_Frosch | i7-3770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1228/3480 | 
Link

|11303 | Dark-Blood | i7-930 @ 4,2 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1320 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1201/3500 | 
Link

|10842 | Fine Arts | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1073/1520 | 
Link

|10672 | S4rg3 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1241/3304 | 
Link

|10480 | Ultramarinrot | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 2T | 2x HD 7950 @ 1050/1350 | 
Link

|10459| Gremling | i7-3770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL10-10-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1059/1552/1124 | 
Link

|9633 |ThomasHAFX | i7-3820 @ 3,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1006/1502 | 
Link

| 9579 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-30 1T |2x GTX 660 Ti @ 1066/3304 | 
Link

|8969 | Jan565 | Xeon X5650 @ 4,4 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1200 | 
Link

|8789 | Stolle2010 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1100/1400 | 
Link

|7869 | Fine Arts | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1150/1305 | 
Link

| 7829 | Silent_Ghost | FX-8320 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1250 | 
Link

|7424 | atze | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX 570 @ 940/1880/2300 | 
Link

|7313 | loltheripper | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6970 @ 960/1500 | 
Link

|7155 | Cyris | Xeon E5-2687W @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-32 1T | HD 6990 @ 950/1310/1310 | 
Link

| 6282 | BL4CK_92 | i5-2500K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 570 @ 810/1620/2140 | 
Link

|6164 | unLieb | i7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-14-10-24 2T | 2 x HD 6950 @ 850/1300 | 
Link

|5902 | Lord Wotan | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | 2x GTX560 Ti @910/1820/2100 + GT 640 | 
Link

| 4058 | klonekrieger | i3-2120 @ 3,3GHz |8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 460 @ 821/1950 | 
Link

|3728 | Jonas280791 | i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-9-9-27 | 2x GTX 580 @ 772/1002 | 
Link


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2013)

*[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

Alter Startbeitrag #4:


Spoiler



Ranking [HWBot] FIRESTRIKE EXTREME

[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_fire_strike_extreme,39]teamrank[/hwbot]
Ranking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE EXTREME _*Single-GPU
*_*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|14838 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2100/5500 | 
Link

|14457 | Nachty | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2000/5500 | 
Link

|14140 | DjTomCat | i7-7700K @ 4,9 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Titan X (Pascal) @ 2038/5600 MHz | 
Link
| 13819 | Blackout2016 | i7-7700K@4600MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2063/1517MHz | 
Link
| 13 116 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 2400 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.949/1377 | 
Link

|12910|DjTomCat|I7 3700K @ 4,7GHz| 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24|Titan X (Pascal) 2012/1401| 
Link

|11683 | Bull56 | i7-5960X @ 5,76 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 11-13-14-15 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1841/2081 | 
Link

| 11298 | Duvar | R7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-17-16-32 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2114/1501 | 
Link
| 11122 | Stuxcom | i7 7700k @ 5,1 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2152 MHz/5900 MHz| 
Link

|11082 | SANE | i7-6700K @ 4,7GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-30 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2126/5599 |
Link

|10486 | Gohrbi | i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 | 
Link

|10328 | Nijo44 | i7-5960X @ 4,625 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X @ 1525/2001 | 
Link

| 10126 | hellr3aser | i7-5820K @ 4,75 GHz | 12GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 17-17-17-36 | GTX Titan X @ 1540/2000 | 
Link

| 10065 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | 
Link

|9957 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | 
Link

|9840 | Pitbull | i7 5960X @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2153 | 
Link

|9834 | HisN | i7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1506/2000 | 
Link

| 9788|Bull56| i7-5960 X@ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | 
Link

| 9739 | Grestorn | i7 5960X @ 125x34/30 | 16 GB DDR4 @ 3000-15-15-15-35 2T | Titan X (Maxwell) @ 1500/2000 | 
Link

|9568 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1525/2100 | 
Link

|9553 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16 GB DDR 3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @ 1530/4000 |
Link

|9521 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1568/2097 | 
Link

|9456 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2164/2415 | 
Link

|9358 | zymotic_spade | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1502/2049 | 
Link

|9301| Andy_1981 | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-36 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1499/2025 | 
Link

| 9138 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1507/1875 | 
Link

|9083 | Mercury82 | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1514/1951 | 
Link

|8978 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | 
Link

|8965| majinvegeta20 | Intel Xeon X5660 @ 4.4GHz | 24GB DDR-3 @1.678 MHz | GTX 1070 @2164/2.430 |
Link

|8959 | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1529/1758 | 
Link

|8886 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1504/1903 | 
Link

| 8680 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | 
Link

|8512 | -H1N1- | Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-12 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1501/1753 |
 Link

| 8332 | Scoch | i7 7700K @ 4,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2038/2003 | 
Link

| 7557 | Scoch | i5 4690k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-32 1T | GTX 1070 @ 2012/8008 | 
Link

|7301| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,7 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 7-12-7-30 1T | GTX 980 @ 1495/2080 | 
Link

|7252 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1512/4001 | 
Link

|7219 | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 3,03 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2133MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1426/2150 | 
Link

| 7067 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1503/4002 | 
Link

|7047 | schneiderbernd | i7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-9-25 | GTX 980 @ 1548/4010 | 
Link

|6 959 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | 
Link

|6934 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-12-11-27 1T | GTX 980 @ 1518/4037 | 
Link

|6888 |Iceman245 | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1580/1763 | 
Link

|6571 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1367/2100 | 
Link

| 6413 | Nobiob | i5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 980 @ 1438/1876 | 
Link

|6396 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | 
Link

|6330 | Lutz81 | i7-4790K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/3800 | 
Link

|6328 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650 @ 4,84 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1760MHz CL 7-9-8-24 1T | R9-290X @ 1331/1699 | 
Link

| 6248 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1370/4050 |
 Link

| 6221 | Lutz81 | Core i7-970 @ 4,2 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/1900 | 
Link

|6207 | Nikster | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1460/3900 | 
Link

|6200 | eagle*23* | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | GTX 780 @ 1490/1920 | 
Link

|6104| Topper_Harley | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 12-12-12-28 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1287/1985 | 
Link

|6063 | noomilicios | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | R9-290X @ 1250/1625 | 
Link

|6050 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 2T | R9-390 @ 1231/1675 | 
Link

|5969 | xsiyahx | i7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1372/1853 |
Link

|5918 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GTX 970 @ 1500/3861 | 
Link

| 5915| Speedy1612 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-14-12-31 2T| R9-290X (unlocked) @1200/1600|
Link

|5906| pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | 
Link

|5846 | minicoopers| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1T | GTX 780 @ 1155/1900 | 
Link

|5831 | Chinaquads | i5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1595/1953 | 
Link

|5766 | PauLPanZer | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | R9-290X @ 1213/1474 |
 Link

|5743 | schmiddi2106 | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 @ 1342/1750 | 
Link

| 5710 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1357/3914 | 
Link

| 5670| Speedy1612 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-14-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1200/1500 | 
Link

|5585 | Matriach | i5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 970 @1479/1878 | 
Link

| 5552 | iGameKudan | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | Radeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHz |
Link

|5551 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1253/1800 | 
Link

|5512 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL15-15-15-36 | GTX 970 @ 1431/1798 | 
Link

|5388 | DjTomCat | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @ 1176/3294 | 
Link

|5153 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290X @ 1150/1250 | 
Link

|5116 | PitBull| i7-5930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-36 | GTX 780 @ 1228/1625 | 
Link

|5064 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @1163/3055 | 
Link

|4935 | frankie2510 | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan SC @ 876/1075/1577 |
Link

|4867 | MasterSax | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1006/1553 | 
Link

|4673 | -H1N1- | i7-3770K @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 | R9 290 @ 1000/1250 |
Link

|4602 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753 | 
Link

| 4532 | Onkel Lutz | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | HD 7950 1334/1775 |
Link

|4516|Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,54 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1350/1950 | 
Link

|4276| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 11-11-11-27 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1650 |
 Link

|4199 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1340/1750 | 
Link

|4144 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @1270/1600 | 
Link

|4048 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1250/3700 | 
Link

|3965 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | 
Link

|3819 | Nate | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1166/1777 | 
Link

|3730 | Duvar | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8 GB DDR 3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 770 @ 1293/1903 | 
Link

|3693 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-28 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|3656 | frankie.f1 | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T| GTX 680 @ 1171/1612/1236 | 
Link

|3530 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,96GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/3000 | 
Link

|3436 | Blechdesigner | i5-2500K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-7-26 1T|GTX 670 @ 1333/1753 | 
Link

|3397 | combatIII | Phenom II X4 965 BE @3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-25 1T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1575 | 
Link

|3225| JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 2T | GTX670 @ 980/1552 |
Link

|3176 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600K @ 4,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 670 @1225/1575 | 
Link

|3150 | KaterTom | i5-750 @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1724 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1280/1702 | 
Link

|3069 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | 
Link

| 2904 | BertB | FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-270X @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|2770 | NighPlayer32 | FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1966MHz CL 9-11-11-28 2T | GTX 580 @ 1020/2040/1170 |
Link

|2363 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660Ti @1032/1110/3004 | 
Link

|2182 | combatIII | i7-3720 QM @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970M @ 850/1200 | 
Link

|2100 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 1147/1253 | 
Link

|1408| power02 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @927/1090/1854 | 
Link

|812 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link

|762 | pagani-s | A10-7850K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | R7 @ 847/1066 | 
Link

|736 | pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 |
Link

|611 | pagani-s | A10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | HD 8670D @ 1086/1066 | 
Link

|432 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GT 640 @ 1100/1000 | 
Link

|222 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 | 
LinkRanking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE EXTREME Multi-GPU
Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 27507|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,874 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 4x GTX 980 Ti @ 1537/1993 | 
Link

|23242|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 | 
Link
| 22558 | BickSlick | I7 - 7820x @4,4 Ghz | G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 | 2 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600| 
Link

| 22474 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2xTitan X Pascal @ 2000/5000 | 
Link

| 21751 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-48 2T | 2x GTX Geforce 1080ti @ 2025/6000 | 
Link

|20806 | 1C3M4N | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | 3x 980 Ti @ 1350/3656 | 
Link

|19048|Bull56| i7-6700K @ 5,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 11-13-14-15 2T | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1707/2022 | 
Link

|18683 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x GTX 780 Ti @ 1311/3760 | 
Link

| 18233| Nijo44 | i7-5960X @ 4,625 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1505/1965 | 
Link

|16191 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | 
Link

| 15811 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x R9 290X @ 1095/1250 | 
Link

| 14326 | Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 14-14-14-38 2T | 3 x Titan Black @ 1230/1750 | 
Link

|13953 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3x GTX Titan @ 1230/1574 | 
Link

|13826 | Highspeed-dd | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1200/1788 | 
Link

|13266 | Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 12-13-13-35 2T | 3 x GTX Titan Black @ 1230/1750 | 
Link

|12515 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-24 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1506/2000 | 
Link

|11 835| pagani-s | Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz |32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 |
Link

|11475 | iltisjim | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 980 @ 1340/1768 | 
Link

|11414 | kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T | 4x HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link
| 10984 | Harti600 | Xeon X5650@4.35GHz | 8GB DDR3-1.582MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x RX 580 @ 1540/9000 |
Link

|10764 | HisN | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan Black @ 1260/1750 | 
Link

|10753 | eagle*23* | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1490/1920 | 
Link

|10650 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/2000 | 
Link

|9817 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1165/1750 | 
Link

|9791 | Chris77 | i7-4960X @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2 x Titan Black @ 1050/3650 | 
Link

| 9453 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1306/3499 |
 Link

|9430| eagle*23* | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1250/1835 | 
Link

|9313 | BertB | Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1502/2000 | 
Link

|9257 | Chris77 | i7-3960X @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 2 x GTX Titan @ 876(+60)/3304 | 
Link

| 9153 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1001/1552 | 
Link

|9105 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1163/3005 | 
Link

|8470 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577 | 
Link

|8434 | Bettlerfield | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | 3 x HD 7970 @ 999/1375 | 
Link

|8246 | PitBull| i7-5930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-36 | 2x GTX 780 @ 1215/1625 | 
Link

|8120 | Troppa | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 780 SC @1136/1502 | 
Link

|8107 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 1006/1778 | 
Link

|7920 | BertB | FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | 2x R9-290 @ 1040/1250 | 
Link

|7462 | Hawky1980 | FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1200/1725 | 
Link

| 7410 | Heinippel | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 9-11-9-27 2T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1253/1699 | 
Link

|7128 | streetjumper16| i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 680 @ 1333/1927 | 
Link

|7038 | Brez$$z | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 10-12-11-30| 2x HD 7970 @ 1250/1500 | 
Link

|7013 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 | 
Link

|6488 | BertB | Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 | 2x GTX 770 @ 1254/1950 | 
Link

|6417 | DriveByFM | i7-3930K @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @1163/3520/1306 | 
Link

| 6390 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/3550 | 
Link

|5641 | S4rg3 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1241/3304 | 
Link


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2013)

*[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

Alter Startbeitrag #5:


Spoiler




Ranking [HWBot] FIRESTRIKE ULTRA

[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_fire_strike_ultra,10]teamrank[/hwbot]

Ranking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE ULTRA _*Single-GPU*_
*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 7953 | Duvar | R7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-17-16-32 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2114/6400 | 
Link

|7790 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2100/5500 | 
Link

|7739 | freak094 | R7 1700 @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3340MHz CL 13-12-12-28 2T | Titan X (Pascal) @ 2038/5433 MHz | 
Link

|7730 | Incredible Alk | 5960X @ 4000 MHz | 64GB DDR4-2400 @ 2400 MHz, CL 15-15-15-35-2T | NVidia TitanX @ 2000 MHz GPU, 5500 Mhz vRAM | 
Link

|7717 | Nachty | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2000/5500 | 
Link

|7657 | DjTomCat | i7-7700K @ 4,9 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Titan X (Pascal) @ 2038/5600 MHz | 
Link
| 7584 | Blackout2016 | i7-7700K@4600MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2063/1.517MHz | 
Link

|7519 | claster17 | i7 4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-30 | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063/6120 
|Link

|7315|DjTomCat|I7 3700K @ 4,7GHz| 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24|Titan X (Pascal) 2050/1401| 
Link

| 7264 | Schrotti | RYZEN 5 @ 3.9GHz | 16GB DDR-4 2133MHz CL 15-15-15-31 1T | GTX 1080ti @1974/5704| 
Link
| 6990 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 2400 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1987/1377 | 
Link

| 6075 | Duvar | R7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-17-16-32 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2114/1501 | 
Link
| 5992 | Stuxcom | i7 7700k @ 5,1 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2152 MHz/5900 MHz| 
Link

|5962 | SANE | i7-6700K @ 4,7GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-30 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2126/5599 |
Link

|5859 | Gohrbi | i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/5400 | 
Link

|5758 | Schrotti | i7-5930K @ 4,7GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2114/5508 |
Link

|5678| Rheinlaender| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2050/6003| 
Link

|5531 | hellr3aser | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | GTX Titan X @ 1560/2000 | 
Link

|5488| Nijo44 | i7-5960X @ 4,625 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X @ 1525/2001 | 
Link

| 5361 | hellr3aser | i7-5820K @ 4,75 GHz | 12GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 17-17-17-36 | GTX Titan X @ 1540/2000 | 
Link

| 5350 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | 
Link

| 5348 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | 
Link

| 5281 | Grestorn | i7 5960X @ 125x34/30 | 16 GB DDR4 @ 3000-15-15-15-35 2T | Titan X (Maxwell) @ 1500/2000 | 
Link

|5213 | DrDave | i7 3770k @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1558/2114 | 
Link

|5210 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1553/2101 | 
Link

|5197|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1439/1916 | 
Link

|5 188 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2.228/2.438| 
Link

|5174 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @1545/2052|
Link

|5104 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2152/2448 | 
Link

|5047 | freak094 | i5-3570k @ 5,0 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1573/1980 | 
Link

|5028| Andy_1981 | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-36 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1499/2025 | 
Link

|4996 | zymotic_spade | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1502/2049 | 
Link

|4970 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1507/1875 | 
Link

|4945| majinvegeta20 | Intel Xeon X5660 @ 4.4GHz | 24GB DDR-3 @1.678 MHz | GTX 1070 @2164/2.430 |
Link

|4941 | Mercury82 | i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1505/2001 | 
Link

|4790 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | 
Link

| 4768 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1504/1903 | 
Link

| 4713 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | 
Link

| 4564 | Scoch | i7 7700K @ 4,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2038/2003 | 
Link

| 4327 | MfDoom | i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T| R9-Fury X @ 1200/600 | 
Link

| 4289 | Scoch | i5 4690k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-32 1T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/8008 | 
Link

|3852 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 980 @ 1512/4001 | 
Link


|3839| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 11-13-13-35-2T | GTX 980 @ 1507/2095 | 
Link

|3762 | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 4,63 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1401/2150 | 
Link

|3732 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 |
 Link

|3672 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-12-11-27 1T | GTX 980 @ 1518/4037 | 
Link

| 3519 | Nobiob | i5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 980 @ 1438/1876 | 
Link

|3427 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650 @ 4,84 GHz | 6GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1T | R9-290X @ 1331/1692 | 
Link

| 3318 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-9-10-28- 1T | R9 290 VaporX @ 1250/1700 MHz |
Link

|3301 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 2T | R9-390 @ 1231/1675 | 
Link

|3299 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | 
Link

|3214| pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | 
Link

|3180 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1253/1800 |
 Link

| 3177 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/4050 |
 Link

|3104 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1326/3925| 
Link

|3104 | Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2800 Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX Titan Black @ 1270/1750 |
 Link

| 2982 | iGameKudan | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | Radeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHz |Link
|2938 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1490/1762 | 
Link

|2937 | Idontkn0w123 | i7-5820K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16 | R9-290 @ 1160/1475 | 
Link

|2891 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL15-15-15-36 | GTX 970 @ 1431/1798 | 
Link

|2738 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290X @ 1150/1250 | 
Link

|2434 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753 | 
Link

|2082 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 GHz @ 1213/1600 | 
Link

|2029 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|1066 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 1147/1253 | 
Link

|251 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 |
 Link

|205 | pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 800/900 |
Link

|131| pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
LinkRanking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE ULTRA Multi-GPU
Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 17337|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 4x GTX 980 Ti @ 1537/1993 | 
Link
| 13962 | BickSlick | I7 - 7820x @4,4 Ghz | G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 | 2 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600| 
Link

|13651 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2xTitan X Pascal @ 2000/5000 | 
Link

| 13431|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 | 
Link

| 12269 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-48 2T | 2x GTX Geforce 1080ti @ 2025/6000 | 
Link

|11505 | 1C3M4N | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | 3x EVGA 980Ti @ 1350/3656 | 
Link

|9728 | Panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2T |2x GTX 1080 @ ~1924/5005| 
Link

|9708| Nijo44 | i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1525/1965 | 
Link

|9457|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1439/1916 | 
Link

| 9100 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | 
Link

|8887| Eddyloveland | i7 -6850K @ 4.4 Ghz | 32 GB DDR4 -3000 15-17-17-35 | 2x GTX 980 Ti @1455/1805 |
Link

|8093 | Highspeed-dd | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1200/1788 | 
Link

|7232 | Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2133 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | 3 x GTX Titan Black @ 1270/1750 | 
Link

|6718 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1469/2001 | 
Link

| 6537 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz |32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 |
 Link

|6477 | Idontkn0w123 | i7-5820K @ 3,3 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16 | 3x R9-290 @ 977/1250 | 
Link
| 6170 | Harti600 | Xeon X5650@4.35GHz | 8GB DDR3-1.582MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |2x RX 580 @ 1540/9000 |
Link

 |5863 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/4050 | 
Link

|5516|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 11-13-14-15 2T | R9-295X2 @ 1102/1250 | 
Link

|5226 | Idontkn0w123 | i7-5820K @ 3,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16 | 2x R9-290 @ 1125/1474 | 
Link

| 5290 | Atent123 | i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1466/1803 | 
Link

|5101 | BertB | Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1502/2000 | 
Link

|5006 | Donny85 | i7-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1317/1753 | 
Link

|4903 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 1163/1803 | 
Link

| 4436 | BertB | FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | 2x R9-290 @ 1040/1350 | 
Link

| 4405 | Hawky1980 | FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1215/1700| 
Link

|3632 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577 | 
Link​


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2013)

*[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

Alter Startbeitrag #6:


Spoiler



Ranking [HWBot] SKY DIVER

[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_sky_diver,25]teamrank[/hwbot]
Ranking [PCGHX] SKY DIVER _*Single-GPU
*_*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|
55811 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2100/5500 | 
Link


|
51718 | Nachty | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2000/5500 | 
Link

|51166 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | 
Link

|49801 | HisN | i7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1506/2000 | 
Link
| 48 759 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz/1377 |
Link

|
46215|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | Link

|
43222 | Gohrbi | i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 |
Link
|42242 | W3SSI | i7-7770K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2101/2415 |
L
ink


|40184 | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 4,53 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @1401/2150 | 
Link
|39902 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2164/2415 | 
Link

|39353 | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1453/1753 | 
Link

|38494 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2050 | 
Link

|38222| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 7-12-7 1T | GTX 980 @ 1494/2095 | 
Link

|37886 | Mercury82 | i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1468 / 1801 | 
Link
|35915 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | 
Link

|35780 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1563/2098 | 
Link

| 33478| Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1440/1803 | 
Link

| 32577 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GTX 970 @ 1500/3861 |
 Link

|31795 | RonGames | Xeon E5-1650 @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-11-28 | GTX 970 @ 1482/2001 | 
Link

|31739 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/4050 | 
Link

|30885 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36 | GTX 970 @ 1431/1798 | 
Link

|30648 | noomilicios | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | R9-290X @ 1250/1625 | 
Link

|29659| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | 
Link

| 
29307 | iGameKudan | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | Radeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHz |
Link

|28836 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 | R9 290 @ 1150/1400 | 
Link

|28118 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 2T | R9-390 @ 1135/1680 | 
Link

|28049 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290X @ 1150/1250 | 
Link
|27100 | 
iGameKudan | i7-3820 @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-16 1T | GTX 970 @ 1555/3506
 | 
Link

|26907 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1240/1750| 
Link

| 26401 | MasterSax| i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1006/1553 | 
Link

|25824 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7-4930K @ 4,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 9-11-11-28 1T | HD 7950 @ 1110/1800 | 
Link

|24798 | Scoch | i5-4690K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1548/3855 | 
Link

| 24244 | TheSebi41 | FX-8350 @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1188/1300 | 
Link

|24193| Stryke7 | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1137/1502 | 
Link

|23868 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | HD 7950 @ 1300/1750 | 
Link

| 23358 | soldier8415 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1500 | 
Link

| 23087 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 770 @ 1300/3852 | 
Link

|22613| pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | 
Link

| 22336 | TashParker240 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1650 | 
Link

| 22172 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | 
Link
|21560| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7970 @ 1208/1654 | Link

|21364| iGameKudan | i5-6500 @ 4,16 GHz | 8GB DDR4-2424MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 770 @ 1241/1753 | 
Link

|20506 | Shizophrenic | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1280/2001 | 
Link

|19977 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 |
 Link

|19876 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753 | 
Link

|18047 | iGame Kudan| FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-33 2T| HD 7950 @ 950/1250 | 
Link

|16970 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-28 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link
|13045 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 
1147
/1253 | 
Link

|10180 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link

|10145 | pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link

|7021 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,856 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1856MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 |
 Link

|6505| Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1066 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | GT 640 @ 1163/1000 | 
Link

|6177 | pagani-s |A10-7850K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | R7 @ 960/1066| 
Link

|4722| pagani-s | i3-4010U @ 1,7 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | 840M @ 1029/900| 
Link

|1893 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | Intel HD Graphics @ 1100/1067 | 
Link

|1752 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 | 
Link

Ranking [PCGHX] SKY DIVER _*Multi-GPU
*_*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|63530|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 |
Link

|61465 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | 
Link
|56997 | BickSlick | I7 - 7820x @4,4 Ghz | G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 | 2 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600| 
Link

|51492 | HisN | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan Black @ 1260/1750 | 
Link
|
47275 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1427/3650 | 
Link

|46419| Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4,06 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | 2 x GTX 980 @ 1367/1753 | 
Link

|46131 | Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000MMHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | 3 x Titan Black @ 1240/1750 | 
Link

|41151 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/2000 | 
Link

|40841| Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 12-13-13-35 2T | 3 x Titan Black @ 1230/1750 | 
Link

| 38445 | q67oc | i7-4790K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | 2x GTX 780Ti @ 1202/3500 | 
Link

|38088 | Minutourus | i7-4970K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-25 1T | 2 x R9-290 @ 1060/1600 | 
Link

|34906 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1060/1577 | 
Link

|32967 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 928/1753 | 
Link

|32453 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/1775 | 
Link

|32429 | Minutourus | i5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-25 1T | 2x R9-290 @ 1080/1600 | 
Link

|31075 |Hawky1980 | FX-8350 @ 5,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1150/1600 | 
Link

|30216 | CenturyZXTEAM | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 690 @ 1040/1775 |
 Link

|27708 | Jan565 | Xeon X5650 @ 4,4 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1200 |
 Link

​


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2013)

*[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

Alter Startbeitrag #7:


Spoiler



Ranking [HWBot] CLOUDGATE
[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_cloud_gate,50]teamrank[/hwbot]

Ranking [PCGHX] CLOUDGATE ​_*Single-GPU
*_​*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
54123 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | 
Link
|50042|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | 
Link

|48823 | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 3,04 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2133Mhz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1426/2150 |
Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 41154 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 2400 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1987/1377 | 
Link

|
38827 | Gohrbi | i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 
|
Link

|38402| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 7-12-7 1T | GTX 980 @ 1494/2095 |
Link
|36711 | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1453/1753 |Link​
|36592 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2164/2415 |Link​
|36151 | wolflux | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-35 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1280/1850|Link
|36046 | True Monkey | i7-4960X @ 5,095 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | GTX Titan @ 979/1803 |Link
| 36 005 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | Link
|35692| minicoopers| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1T | GTX 780 @ 1151/1900 |Link
| 35607 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1331/1948 |Link
|35059 | Mercury82 | i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2N | GTX 980 Ti @ 1468 / 1801 |Link
|33462 | PCTOM | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 1T | GTX TITAN @ 1136/1556 |Link
|33151 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36 | GTX 970 @ 1431/1798 |Link
|32534 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GTX 970 @ 1500/3861 |Link
|32439 | frankie2510 | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan SC @ 1110/3304 |Link
|32326 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1255/1950 |Link
| 32265 | Nikster | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1460/3900 |Link
| 32197 | RonGames | Xeon E5-1650 @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 | GTX 970 @ 1482/2001 |Link
|31878 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1320/1852 |Link
|31757 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1563/2098 |Link
|31346 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @1163/3055 |Link
| 31186 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | Link
|30864 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN @1002/1602/1041 |Link
| 30756 | iGameKudan | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | Radeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHz |Link
| 30717 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1357/3914 |Link
|30589 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL10-11-10-28 1T | R9 290 @ 1250/1700 |Link
|30138 | Majinvegeta20| i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1504/4001 |Link
|29776| Majinvegeta20| Xeon X5660 @ 4,0 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 |Link
|29750 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1290/1753 |Link
|29616 | El_Lute | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX680 @ 1320/1730 |Link
|29397 | atze1979 | i7-3770K @ 5,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1202/3728/1272 |Link 
|29060 | DjTomCat | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @ 1189/3384 |Link
|28787| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 |Link
|28603 | Lutz81 | i7-970 @ 4,6 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1320/3604 |Link 
|28593 | frankie.f1 | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1226/1640/1241 |Link
|28495 | Paulpanzer | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | HD 7970 @ 1325/1950 |Link
|28388 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-24 1T | HD7950 @ 1340/1750 |Link
|28274 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-10-10-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1003/1587 |Link
|27930 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1T |GTX 780 @ 1239/3900 |Link
|27921 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1140/1753 |Link
|27522 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290X @ 1150/1250 |Link
|27374 | Walter Röhrl | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1163/1750 |Link
|27281 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @1300/1700 |Link
|27275 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1041/1562 |Link​
|27055 |iGameKudan | i7-3820 @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 8-8-8-16 1T | GTX 970 @ 1555/3506 |Link​
|26854 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 2T | R9-390 @ 1235/1703 |Link
|26505 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1251/1750 |Link
|26350 | J.Ryan | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2T | GTX680 @ 1260/1750 |Link
|26248 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 |Link
|26068| Stryke7 | FX-8350 @ 4,9 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1237/1602 |Link
|26055 | technus1975 | i7-970 @ 4,5 GHz | 18GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @959/1918/2404 |Link​
|25951| Dissi | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1500 |Link​
|25909 | Marco83 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @1259/3206 |Link
|25898 | Incredible Alk | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD7970 @ 1140/1600 |Link
|25875 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2200MHz CL10-11-10-25 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1750 |Link
|25719| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 GHz @ 1100/1500 |Link
|25647 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 970 @ 1216/1753 |Link
|25627| Fatalii | i7-2600K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | GTX 580 @1020/2040/1315|Link
|25512 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24| GTX 770 @ 1306/3750 |Link
|25276 | SilencedScout | i7-3770K @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1095/1550 |Link
|24974 | minicoopers| i7-3700K @ 5,0 GHz |16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1072/1502/1137 |Link
|24959 | Christian745 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz, CL9-11-10-27| GTX 670 @ 1306/3244 |Link
|24935 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD 7970 GHz @ 1150/1500 |Link
|24838 | Topper_Harley | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX670 @ 1241/3385 |Link
|24522 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX Titan @ 1026/1552 |Link
| 24223 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 |Link
|24107 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1650 |Link
|24003 | atze1979| i7-3770K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 570 @1040/2100/1040 |Link
| 23956 | Atma | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1333 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 680 @ 1230/3490 |Link
|23953 | Legacyy | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-22 1T | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/1050 |Link
|23940|TashParker240 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 Ghz |16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1650 |Link
|23928 | McCrackin-2 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1161/3379 |Link
|23849 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL10-10-10-26 2T | HD7970 @ 1215/1900 |Link
|23756 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @1225/1650 |Link
|23631 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1753 |Link
|23555 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1085/1575/1085 |Link
|23544 | MrWoogey | i5-4670K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1100/1833 |Link
|23503 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 XT @ 1225/1600 |Link
|23394 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1T | GTX 580 @901/1802/2302 |Link
|23378 | namoet | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| GTX 670 @ 1202/3300 |Link
|23183 | Henninges | i7-3930K @ 3,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 810/1502/810 |Link
|22808 | Quak_der_Frosch | i7-3770 @ 3,9 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1150/1228/3674 |Link
|22735 | Z3Rlot | i5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1215/3506 |Link
|22269 | Spitfire2190 | FX-8350 @ 4,975 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL 10-12-11-30 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1650 |Link
|22143 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24| GTX 570 @ 880/2200 |Link
|22128 | Bioschnitzel | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 914/3004 |Link
|22067 | spawny111 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @ 850/1700/2103 |Link
|21693 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | HD 7850 @ 1052/1402 |Link
|21541 | NighPlayer32 | FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1966MHz CL 9-11-11-28 2T | GTX 580 @ 1001/2002/1163 |Link​
|21480 |Quak_der_Frosch | i5-4670K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1320/3300 |Link​
|21383 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1600 |Link
|21273 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1337/1965 |Link
|21249 | MasterSax | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 570 @ 750/975/1500 |Link
|21101 | n3rd | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1475 |Link
|20582 | iGameKudan | i5-6500 @ 4,16 GHz | 8GB DDR4-2424MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 770 @ 1241/1753 |Link
|20450 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4,85 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7950 @ 1205/1830 |Link
|20442 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1290/3685 |Link
| 20399 | Arno1978 | FX-8350 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-9-8-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1110/1450 |Link
|20289 | pcfreak12 | Xeon E3-1245V3 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | HD 7870 @ 1120/1300 |Link
|19915 | atze1979 | FX-8350 @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @1010/2051/1010 |Link
|19792 | Jonnymcmod | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 |Link
|19778| Stryke7 | Phenom II X6 1045T @ 3,9GHz | 16GB DDR3-1540MHz CL 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 570 @ 910/1820/2100 |Link
|19743 | Thallassa | i7-860 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 XT @ 1175/1500 |Link
|19739 | Maurer | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6950 @ 880/1375 |Link
|19657 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/4001 |Link
|19640 | schlenzie | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1150/1502 |Link
|19626 | Duvar | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 770 @1210/1293/1880 |Link
|19594 | vd29 | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2T | R9-290 @ 1100/1400 |Link
|19585 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 470 @751/1750/1502 |Link
|19584 | FabianHD | i5-2500K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1100/1475 |Link
|19573 | Zwitschack | Xeon E3-1230V2 @ 3,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 660 Ti @1130/1662 |Link
|19568 | Mrfloppy | i7-870 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 6-7-7-19 2T | GTX 670 @ 1267/1702 |Link
|19440 | Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 |Link
|19409 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1250/3700 |Link
|19283 | GuLaScHEis | i5 3570k @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1254/1652 |Link
|19250 | JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 2T | GTX670 @ 980/1552 |Link
|19246 | power02 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| GTX 680 @ 1218/1719 |Link
|19203 | Ausrasta| i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1600 |Link
|18962 | SubLeo | FX-8350 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7870 @1160/1320 |Link
|18931 | pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 |Link
|18853 | BlackViper59 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24| HD 7950 1100/1500 |Link
|18793 | fear.de | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @ 783/3004 |Link
|18585 | RaptorOne | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX680 @1200/3300 |Link
|18430 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/1002 |Link
|18429 | Duvar | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 | HD 7970 @ 1125/1600 |Link
|18256 | Horilein | i5-2550K @4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 @1280/1435 |Link
|18142 | MasterSax | i7-920 @ 4,0 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1194MHz CL 8-8-8-20-1T | GTX 570 @ 750/975/1500 |Link
|18043 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3150 |Link
|17850 | phila_delphia | i7-3740QM @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680M @ 950/2350 |Link
|17730 | Chinaquads| i5-3570k @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1400 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 670 @ 1215/3206 |Link
|17728 | esszett | i7-2600K @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 470 @800/1600/1790 |Link
|17572 | Jan565 | i5 3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1300MHz CL9-9-9-21-1T | HD 7870 @ 1000/2400 |Link
|17557| power02 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @927/1090/1854 |Link
|17532 | Veget90 | i5-4670K @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL7-8-8-24 | GTX 770 @ 1306/3505 |Link
| 17504 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660Ti @ 1032/1110/3004 |Link
|17482 | PriQ | i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1423 |Link
|17409 | fragenbold | i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 670 @1143/1835/1221 |Link
|17322 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1000/1300 |Link​
|17230 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @1147/1253 |Link​
|17030 | B4C4RD! | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @980/987/6008 |Link
|16961 | Thallassa | i7-860 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD6950 @ 850/1300 |Link
|16933 | Pelk| i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1085/1502 |Link
|16899 | combatIII | i7-3720 QM @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970M @ 850/1200 |Link
|16807 | hendrosch |i5-750 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-23 1T | GTX 680 @ 1201/3500 |Link​
|16684 | majinvegeta20 | i7-940 @ 2,93 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333MHz CL8-8-8-20 | GTX 670 915/1502 |Link​
|16373 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753 |Link
|16372 | biohaufen | i7-920 @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T | HD7850 @ 1190/1302 |Link
| 16360 | Markzzman | i5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1400MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 760 @ 1302/3548 |Link
|16246 | Klonekrieger | i5-3570 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1072/1550 |Link
|16238 | ybh | i5-2500K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 | GTX 560Ti 448 @820/1900 |Link
|16210 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-28 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 MHz |Link
|16113 | Olstyle | i7-920 @ 3,67 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1046MHz CL 7-7-7-19 1T | HD 6970 @ 950/1375 |Link
|16108| Fips80 | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 840/1536 |Link 
|16062 | XQuasarX | Phenom II X6 1090T @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 570 @925/1850/1150 |Link
|15946 | FrozenEYZ | i5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 760 @ 1150/1502 |Link
|15919 | Hennemi | i5-3470 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1050/1400 |Link
|15786 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7870 @ 1200/1200 |Link 
| 15520 | Markzzman | i5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1400MHz CL 8-8-8-24 1T | GTX 660 @ 1215/3404 |Link
|15417 | iGame Kudan| FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-33 2T| HD 7950 @ 950/1250 |Link
|15338 | Quak_der_Frosch | FX-6300 @ 4,86 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 650Ti Boost @ 1280/3564 |Link
|15320 | MecTronic | FX-6300 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD 7870 XT @ 1150/1550 |Link
|15287 | LTB | i5-3470 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7970 @ 1000/1375 |Link
|14808 | Otep | Q9550 @ 3,825 GHz | 8GB DDR2-900MHz, CL5-5-5-18 | GTX 670 @ 1006/1527 |Link
|14397 | maltris | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 900/1250 |Link
|14140| Zakuma | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9 9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1100/1250 |Link
|14124 | To_By_B | i7-950 @ 3,7 GHz | 6 GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 460 @ 870/1740/2050 |Link
|14093|Headcrash|i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24|HD 7870 @1050/1250 |Link
|13881 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @ 1033/1502 |Link
|13639 | user42 | Q9550 @ 3,77 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1066MHz CL 5-6-6-18 2T | HD 6950 @ 950/1349 |Link
|13571| Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 7950 @1200/1650|Link
|13558 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1766MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | GTX 560Ti @900/2004/1800 |Link
|13494 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 |Link
|13208 | NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T@3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @900/1800/4004 |Link
|12929 | DorianGray | Phenom II X4 @ 4,2 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-820MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1045/2310 |Link
|12791| pagani-s | A10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 |Link
|12679 | pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 |Link
|12660 | Horilein | i3-3220 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @1185/1760 |Link
|12590 | combatIII | Phenom II X4 965 BE @3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-25 1T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1575 |Link
|12310 | Polyethylen | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 560 @910/1820/2140 |Link
|12250 | jday | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5850 @ 892/1183 |Link
|12099 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 5770 @ 980/2850 |Link
|12054 | Niza | Phenom II X4 965 @3,4 GHz| 4GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @915/1502/980 |Link
|11916 | Chicago | C2Q 6600 @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1080MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 880/1760/1050 |Link
|11841 | Rezam | i5-2500K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6850 @ 790/1000 |Link
|11703 | Tommi1 | FX-6100 @ 3,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 OC @ 1058/1502 |Link
|11681 | klonekrieger | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1072/1550 |Link
|11594 | Himmelskrieger | FX-8120 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7850 @ 860/1200 |Link
|11510| TashParker240 | Phenom II X4 955 BE @3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| HD 6870 @ 950/1150|Link
|10892| Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6870 @950/1150 |Link
|10871 | moboKiller | A6-3670K @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7850 @ 950/1300 |Link
|10850 | diu_tesc | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 260 @ 695/1390/1240 |Link
|10805 | Explosiv | AMD FX-6100 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-9-8-28 1T | HD 7770 @1140/1370|Link
|10750 | janekdaus | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 580 @ 783/1544/2010 |Link
|10615 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 |Link
|9828 | Xaser87 | Q9550 @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR2 @ 1066 MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | GTX 280 @ 720/1450/1300 |Link
|9737 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GT 640 @ 1100/1000 |Link
|9694 | klonekrieger | i3-2120 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 460 @ 875/1952 |Link
|9559 | janekdaus | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 650 Ti @ 1101/1450 |Link
|8676 | Stryke7 | i7-3610QM @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9 1T | GT 650M @ 810 |Link​
|8225 | pagani-s |i7-860@3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | Geforce 8800GtsGS @ 785/2100| Link​
|7877 | Jolly91 | Q9550 @ 4,0 GHz | 6GB DDR2-942 CL5-5-5-18 2T | GTS 250 @ 750/1900/1200 |Link
|7619 |RyuUUU | Phenom 9650 X4 @ 2,3 GHz | 4GB DDR2-400 MHz CL 4-4-12-16 2T | R9-270X @ 1080/1400 |Link
|7568 | pagani-s |A10-7850K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | R7 @ 960/1066|Link
|7556 | Abductee | A10-7850K @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL10-12-12-31 2T | R7 @ 800/1200 |Link
|7168 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-28 | 8800GTS 1GB @ 730/1050 |Link
|6907 | pagani-s | A10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | HD 8670D @ 1086/1066 |Link
|6611 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | Intel HD 4000 @650/1150 |Link
|6576|pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 |Link
|6392 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 |Link
|5472 | NCphalon | Celeron G1610 @ 2,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD4850 @ 700/2200 |Link
|5470 | Chicago | I7-2670QM @ 2,2 GHz | 6GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD6650M @ 600/800 |Link
| 4806 | GamerPC | Core2Duo E6750 @3,2 GHz | 2GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | GTS 8800 @781/1944/999 |Link
| 4651 | Möbyus | Core 2 Duo E7200 @ 2,5 GHz| 4GB DDR2-400MHz CL 6-6-6-18 2T | GTX 650 @ 1110/2500 |Link
|4558| pagani-s | i3-4010U @ 1,7 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | 840M @ 1029/900|Link
|4173 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 8600 GTS @738/1890/1188 |Link
|4011| pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | Intel HD Graphics @ 1100/1067 |Link
|3012 | Thallassa | i5-3210M @ 2,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD4000 @ 650/1300 |Link
|2761 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 |Link
|1639 | Blechdesigner | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | Intel HD 2000 @ 850/933 |Link​
|
1240 | Softy | AMD 
E-350 
@ 1,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | HD 6310 @ 492/533 | 
Link

|854| pagani-s | Phenom II X4 20 BE @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-800MHz CL 11-11-11-28| HD 4250 @ 500/400 |
Link

|634| pagani-s | i3-540
@
4,46 GHz | 2GB DDR3-1241 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 | HD Graphics @ 734/1241 |
Link*
*​


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2013)

*[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

Alter Startbeitrag #8:


Spoiler



Ranking [PCGHX] CLOUDGATE​_*Multi-GPU
*_​*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|59438 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 |Link​
 |
58047|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 4x GTX 980 Ti @ 1537/1993| Link​
|57583|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1738/1999 | 
Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|55281|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 | 
Link

| 51887 | BickSlick | I7 - 7820x @4,4 Ghz | G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 | 2 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600| 
Link
|50472| Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4,06 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | 2 x GTX 980 @ 1367/1753 |Link​
|48003| Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | 3 x Titan Black @ 1260/1750 | Link
|43 174 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 | Link​
|43056 | True Monkey | i7-4960X @ 5,095 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 979/1781 |Link ​
|42887 | Schrotti | i7-4930k @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-28 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1127/1753 |​
Link
| 41705 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3 x GTX Titan @ 1096/1641 |​
Link
| 41478 | Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4,7 GHz | 64GB DDR3-1867MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX Titan Black @ 1250/3540 |​
Link
|41357| kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T | 4x HD 7970 @ 1010/1500 | Link​
| 41352 | D-zibel | i7-3930K @ 5,0 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-11-27 2T | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1100/3100 |​
Link
| 41252 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1306/3499 |​
Link
|40593 | Loetkolben666 | i7-3960X @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-10-281T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1320/1750 | Link​
|40550| kampfschaaaf | i7-3960X C0(ES) @4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T | 3x HD7970 @ 1100/1451 |​
Link
| 38797 | Stoffel01 | i7-3930K @ 4,8 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-28 | HD7990 + HD7970 @ 1175/1575 |​
Link
|38243 | gecan | i7-3930K 4,8 @ GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1250/1750|​
Link
| 37960 | Fine Arts | i7-3930K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1092/1575 |​
Link
|37700 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX TITAN @993(1163)/3055 |​
Link
|34162 | Troppa | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 780 SC @1136/1502 |​
Link
|33434 | Highspeed-dd | i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 941/1750 |​
Link
|33357 | Cyris | Xeon E5-2687W @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-32 1T | HD6990 @950/1310/1310 |​
Link
| 33160 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1306/3499 |​
Link
| 33133| kampfschaaaf | Xeon W3680 @ 4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | 2x HD7970 @ 1100/1515 |​
Link
|33001 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @1241/3557 |​
Link
|32954 | Brez$$z | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 10-12-11-30| 2x HD 7970 @ 1250/1500 |​
Link
|32309 | PCGH's Testmaschine | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-21 1T | 4x HD 7970 @ 1200/3600 |​
Link
|​
31670 | ​
Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @1070/1835/1175 | ​
Link
|31431 | Jonas280791 | i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x GTX580 @ 772/ 1002 |​
Link
|31071 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577 |​
Link

|30891 | Jan565 | Xeon X5650 @ 4,4 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1200 |​
 Link
|30869 | DriveByFM | i7-3930K @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @1163/3520/1306 |​
Link
|30680 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1026/1552 |​
Link
|29914 | Fine Arts | i7-3930K @ 4,0 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1150/1305 |​
Link
| 29102 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 660 Ti @ 1066/3304 |​
Link
| 28569 | atze | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX 570 @ 940/1880/2300 |​
Link
|27698 | loltheripper | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD6970 @ 950/1400 |​
Link
|27688 | Gremling | i7-3770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL10-10-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1059/1552/1124 |​
Link
|25762 | Quak_der_Frosch | i7-3770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1202/3350 |​
Link
|25501 | eagle*23*| i5-3570K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1150/1750|​
Link

|24950 | Dark-Blood | i7-930 @ 4,2 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1320 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1201/3500 |​
Link
|24523| eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2100MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1266/1852 |​
Link
|23753 | tobi158 | i7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 |2x GTX 660 Ti @1111/1502 |​
Link
|23158| Ultramarinrot | i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 | 2x HD 7950 @ 1165/1450 |​
Link
|22843 | Lord Wotan | i7-2600K @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | 2x GTX560 Ti @910/1820/2100 + GT 640 |​
 Link
|21948 | Stolle2010 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1100/1400 |​
Link
| 19045 | Silent_Ghost | FX-8320 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1250 |​
Link
| 19031 | BL4CK_92 | i5-2500K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x GTX570 @ 810/1620/2140 |​
Link
| 11504 | klonekrieger | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 460 @ 821/1950 |​
Link*
*​


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2013)

*[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

Alter Startbeitrag #9:


Spoiler



Ranking [PCGHX] Time Spy​_*Single-GPU
*_
​*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*​






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

| 10683 | Duvar | R7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-17-16-32 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2114/6320 | Link 
|10582 | freak094 | R7 1700 @4,055GHz | 16GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 14-13-13-21 1T | Titan X (Pascal) @  2050/5433MHz | Link
|10574 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2100/5500 | Link
| 9604 | Blackout2016 | i7-7700K@4600MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2063/1517MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|9372 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1962/1377 | Link
| 9246 | claster17 | i7 4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-30 | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063/6120 | Link
| 8921 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ ~1950/3000 | Link
| 8836 | Bull56 | i7-7700K @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 14-16-16-31 2T | GTX 1080Ti FE @ 2012/1503 MHz |Link
| 8303 | Duvar | R7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-18-18-34 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2114/1451 | Link
| 7871 | ChiefJohnson | R5 1500 @ 3,95 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 14-15-15-35 1T (Dual Rank)| GTX 1080 @ 2114/5508 | Link
|7655| joylancer | I7-6850 @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2132MHz CL 14-14-14-35 2T (QuadChannel)| RX Vega 64 @ 1650/1050 | Link
| 7484 | Gohrbi | i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2088/5400 | Link
| 7111 | Blechdesigner | i7-7700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-38 2T | GTX 1080 @ 1873/1251 | Link
| 7101 | Fameous83 | Ryzen7 1700 @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 | Vega64 @ 1500/945 | Link
|6827 | W3SSI | i7-7770K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2101/2376 | Link
|6714 | Grestorn | i7 5960X @ 125x34/30 | 16 GB DDR4 @ 3000-15-15-15-35 2T | Titan X (Maxwell) @ 1500/2000 |Link
|6694 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2164/2430 | Link
| 6341 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | Link
| 6253 | Scoch | i7 7700K @ 4,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2038/2003 | Link
|5994 |DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16 GB DDR 3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @ 1500/4000 | Link
|5586 | masterbase91 | i5 - 3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 16GB DDR3 - 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 1070 @ 2063/2150 | Link
|5561 | Scoch | i5 4690k @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-32 1T | GTX 1070 @ 1987/8012 | Link
|4750|pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | Link
|4582 | JaniZz | i7 4770k @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31| R9 290 @ 1220/1450 MHz | Link
|4580 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @4.7GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-9-10-28- 1T | R9 290 VaporX @1250/1700MHz |Link
| 2816 |jules.m | i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz | 8 GB DDR 3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD7970 GHz Edition@ 1270/1800 |Link​Ranking [PCGHX] Time Spy
Multi-GPU
Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 17 695 | BickSlick | I7 - 7820x @4,4 Ghz | G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 | 2 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600| 
Link

|14 910 | 1C3M4N | Intel Core i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2.518MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | 3 x 980TI @ 1.416 MHz & 2.000 MHz |
Link

|17114 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-48 2T | 2x GTX Geforce 1080ti @ 2025/6000 | 
Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 11742| Panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2T |2x GTX 1080 @ ~1924/5005| 
Link

|8674 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1427/3650 | 
Link


​


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2013)

*[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

Alter Startbeitrag #10:


Spoiler



Ranking [PCGHX] DRIVER OVERHEAD TEST
Ranking DirectX 11 Single-Thread

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|
2 826 693 | Gohrbi | i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 | 
Link


|
2 817 751 | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1499/1753 | Link 

|2 741 373| pagani-s | Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1309/1800 | 
Link 

|2 708 254| pagani-s | Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link 
|
2 444 518| panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36 | GTX 970 @ 1431/1798 | 
Link
|2 422 457 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link
| 
2 286 425 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.076 MHz MHz/1.382 |
 Link


|
2 114 089 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 |
 Link

|
1 712 642 | pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link 
|
1 515 635 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1350/1800 | 
Link 


|1 273 813|DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10 -12- 11- 28 1T | HD7950 1300/1750MHz | Link


|
1 271 834 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 1097/1253 | Link
|1 193 002| pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T| GTX 470 @ 800/900 | Link
|1 145 147|Bull56| i7-4800MQX @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 870M @ 941/1250 | Link

|583 742| pagani-s | Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | GTX 470 @ 801/901 |
Link 

|303 887| pagani-s | Athlon 5150 @ 1,9 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1917MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 | 
Link Ranking DirectX 11 Multi-Thread

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
4 095 679 | Gohrbi | i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 | 
Link
| 3 708 528 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.076 MHz MHz/1.382 | 
Link

|2 733 398 | pagani-s | Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link 


|
2 709 936 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | Link

|
2 708 937 | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1499/1753 | 
Link

|2 622 976 | pagani-s |Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1309/1800 | Link 

|
2 499 056 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36 | GTX 970 @ 1431/ 1798 | Link
|
2 483 775 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link
|
2 264 547 | pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | 
Link
|
1 996 629 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 | 
Link

|1 227 009|DrDave| i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | HD 7950 @ 1300/1750 | Link

|
1 189 078 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 1097/1253 | Link
|1 132 484|Bull56| i7-4800MQX @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 870M @ 941/1250 | Link

|1 092 139| pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 800/900 | 
Link

|583 417 | pagani-s |Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | GTX 470 @ 801/901 |
Link

|267 822 | pagani-s |Athlon 5150 @ 1,9 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1917MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 | 
Link Ranking Mantle

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 
15 397 763|DrDave| i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | HD 7950 @ 1300/1750 | Link

|2 529 186 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,9 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1917MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 | 
Link

|
| 
Ranking DirectX 12

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 
32 176 662 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.076 MHz MHz/1.382 | Link

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15373668
|29 869 572 | Gohrbi | i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 | 
Link

| 
21 210 051 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link


|
20 858 697 | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1499/1753 | Link

|
18 379 245 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | Link 

|18 262 104 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 | 
Link


|
18 043 027| panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36 | GTX 970 @ 1431/1798 | 
Link

|
13 622 902 |pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link 
|11 320 471|Bull56| i7-4800MQX @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 870M @ 941/1250 | Link

| 8 177 375
 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 1097/1253 | 
Link


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2013)

*[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

Alter Startbeitrag #11:


Spoiler



Ranking [HWBot] ICESTORM 
[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_ice_storm,50]teamrank[/hwbot]
Ranking [PCGHX] ICESTORM _*Single-GPU
*_
*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|243542 | True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 CL 7-12-7 1T | GTX 980 @ 1494/2095 | 
Link

|229953 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1320/1852 | 
Link

| 228066 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2050 | 
Link

|227898 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1255/1850 | 
Link

|226565 | W3SSI | i7-7770K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2101/2415 | 
L
ink
|225712| True Monkey | i7-4960X @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | GTX Titan @ 979/1803 |
 Link

|220375 | atze1979 | i7-3770K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @1302/3528/1302 | 
Link

|218396|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | 
Link
| 217394 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.974 MHz MHz/1377 |
Link

|214034 | Blechdesigner | i7-2600K @ 5,2 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 7-10-7-27 1T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1600 | 
Link

|211851 | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1453/1753 | 
Link 

|211759 | Paulpanzer | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 11-11-11-29 2T | HD 7970 @ 1325/1950 | 
Link

|211372 | MrWoogey | i5-4670K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1100/1833 | 
Link

|208731 | Marco83 | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @1259/3206 | 
Link

| 207989 | Nikster | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1460/3900 | 
Link

|207458 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1290/3685 | 
Link

|203904| Z3Rlot | i5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1215/3506 |
 Link

|203106| DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-10-22 1T | HD 7950 @ 1300/1750 | 
Link 

|202654 | minicoopers| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1T | GTX 780 @ 1151/1900 | 
Link

|201181 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i5-3570K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1625 | 
Link

|201084| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1350/1800 | 
Link

|200861 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36 | GTX 970 @ 1431/1798 | 
Link

|197734| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1600 | 
Link
|197 632 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 2400 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.974/1377 | 
Link

|196805 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1311/1852 | 
Link

|196492 | frankie2510 | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan SC @ 876/1075/1617 |
Link

|195801 | atze1979 | i7-3770K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 570 @1010/2100/1010 | 
Link

|193918 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/4001 | 
Link

|193215 | Walter Röhrl | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1163/1750 | 
Link

|192767 | frankie.f1 | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1201/1502/1216 | 
Link

|190430 | DjTomCat | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX Titan @ 1189/3163 | 
Link

|188850 |Quak_der_Frosch | i5-4670K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1320/3300 | 
Link

|188080| J.Ryan | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz| 16GB DDR-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1260/1750 | 
Link

|187711 | iGameKudan | i5-6500 @ 4,16 GHz | 8GB DDR4-2424MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 770 @ 1241/1753 | 
Link

|186868 | Majinvegeta20| i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1504/4001 | 
Link

|186853 | schlenzie| i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1150/1502 | 
Link

| 186733 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1240/3400 | 
Link

|186188 | technus1975 | i7-970 @ 4,71 GHz | 12GB DDR3-2048MHz CL 9-10-10-27 2T | GTX 580 @959/1918/2404 | 
Link

|185891 | Lutz81 | i7-970 @ 4,6 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1320/3604 | 
Link

|185845 | PCTOM | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 1T | GTX TITAN @ 1136/1556 | 
Link

|184292 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL10-11-10-28 1T | R9-290 @ 1250/1700 |
 Link

|184189 | SilencedScout | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1095/1550 | 
Link

|183517 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | GTX 580 @1020/2040/1315 | 
Link

|183 144 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | 
Link

|182333 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @1163/3055 | 
Link

|182083 | El_Lute | i7-3930K @4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1320/1730 | 
Link

|182047 | FabianHD | i5-2500K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1100/1475 | 
Link

|181787 | wolflux | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 14-14-14-35 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1280/1850 | 
Link

|180676 | minicoopers| i7-3700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1072/1502/1137 | 
Link

|180621| Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4,85 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950 @ 1205/1830 | 
Link

|180571 | Jonnymcmod | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | 
Link

|180420 | Duvar | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 770 @1210/1293/1880| 
Link

|179444 | Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1T | HD 7970@1100/1500 | 
Link

|178574 | JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 2T |GTX670 @ 980/1552 |
Link

|177772 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 | 
Link

|176368 | GuLaScHEis | i5 3570k @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2000 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1254/1652 | 
Link

|175665 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1560/2103 | 
Link

|175228 | fear.de | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @ 783/3004 | 
Link

|175132 | RonGames | Xeon E5-1650 @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 | GTX 970 @ 1482/2001 | 
Link

|174969 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @1300/1550 | 
Link

|174674 | Jan565 | i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 1300MHz CL9-9-9-21 1T | HD 7870 @ 1000/2400 | 
Link

|172853 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4,7 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T | HD 7870 @1230/1400 | 
Link

|172639 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2200MHz CL10-11-10-25 1T | GTX 680 1306/1750 | 
Link

|172508| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | 
Link

|171985 | power02 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| GTX 680 @ 1218/1719 | 
Link

|171977 | Ausrasta| i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1600 | 
Link

|171941 | Topper_Harley | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX670 @ 1241/3385 | 
Link

|171569 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX770 @ 1306/3750 | 
Link

|170727 | McCrackin-2 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1161/3379 | 
Link

|169739 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1T | GTX 780 @ 1239/3900 | 
Link

|169635 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1T | GTX 580 @901/1802/2302 | 
Link

|169417 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1002(1041)/1562 | 
Link

|168863 | PCGHGS| i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1490/1762 | 
Link

|168682 | Legacyy | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-22 1T | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/1050 | 
Link

|168185 | Majinvegeta20| Xeon X5660 @ 4,0 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 970 @ 1504/4001 | 
Link

|167596 | iGameKudan | i7-3820 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-16 1T | GTX 970 @ 1555/3506 | 
Link

|167414 | Dissi | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1500 |
Link

|166461 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX Titan @ 1026/1552 | 
Link

|166326 | Christian745 | i7-3770K 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL9-11-10-27| GTX 670 1306/3244 | 
Link

|166114| power02 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @927/1090/1854 | 
Link

|165399 | MasterSax| i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 570 @ 750/975/1500 | 
Link

|164586 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD 7970 GHz @ 1150/1500 | 
Link

|164138 | Duvar | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 | HD 7970 @ 1125/1600 | 
Link

|163578 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24| GTX 570 @ 880/2200 | 
Link

|162867 | Pelk| i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1085/1502 | 
Link

|162866 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 XT @ 1225/1600 | 
Link

| 162858 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660Ti @ 1032/1110/3004 | 
Link

| 162608 | namoet | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| GTX 670 @ 1202/3300 | 
Link

|162473 | biohaufen | i7-920 @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T | HD 7850 @ 1190/1302 | 
Link

|162067 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1650 | 
Link

|161822| Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1085/1575/1085 | 
Link

|161502 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN @1002/1602/1041 | 
Link

|161159 | RaptorOne | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX680 @1200/3300 | 
Link

|160891 | Bioschnitzel | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 914/3004 | 
Link

|160857 | ybh | i5-2500K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 | GTX 560Ti 448 @820/1900 | 
Link

|160556 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1753 | 
Link

|160310 | Chinaquads| i5-3570k @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1400 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1215/3206 | 
Link

|159754|TashParker240 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| HD 7970 @ 1100/1650 |
Link

|159587 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | 
Link

|158879 | spawny111 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @ 850/1700/2103 | 
Link

|158853 | Atma | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1333 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @ 1230/3490 | 
Link

|158801 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 970 @ 1216/1753 | 
Link

|158565| Veget90 | i5-4670K @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL7-8-8-24 | GTX 770 @ 1306/3505 | 
Link

|158463 | vd29 | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2T | R9-290 @ 1100/1400 | 
Link

|157029 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | HD 7850 @ 1052/1402 | 
Link

|156456 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1140/1753 | 
Link

|156062 | B4C4RD! | i5-2500K @ 4,5GHz |8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @980/987/6008| 
Link

|155685 | PriQ | i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1423 | 
Link

|154765 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @1225/1650 |
Link

|154475 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL10-10-10-26 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1600 | 
Link

|153313 | fragenbold | i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 670 @1143/1835/1221 | 
Link

|152722 | Fips80 | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 840/1536 | 
Link

| 152213 | iGameKudan | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | Radeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHz |
Link

|151331 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 470 @751/1750/1502 | 
Link

|150570 | FrozenEYZ | i5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 760 @ 1150/1502 | 
Link

|150151 | hendrosch |i5-750 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-23 1T | GTX 680 @ 1201/3500 | 
Link

|149647 | Markzzman | i5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1402 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 1T | GTX 660 @ 1215/6804 | 
Link

|148348 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX780 Ti @ 1251/1750 | 
Link

|147199 | Klonekrieger | i5-3570 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1072/1550 | 
Link

|145425 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1000/1300 | 
Link

|144927 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1337/1965 | 
Link

|141724 | Henninges | i7-3930K @ 3,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 810/1502/810 | 
Link

| 141269 | Rixx | Q9650 @ 4,0 GHz | 4 GB DDR-2 890 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 480 @ 825/1650/1900 | 
Link

|140818| pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | 
Link

|139709 | Hennemi | i5-3470 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1050/1400 |
Link

|139207 | Thallassa | i7-860 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD7870 XT @ 1175/1500 | 
Link

|138061 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/1002 |
Link

|137592| MasterSax | i7-920 @ 4,0 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1194 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1T | GTX 570 @ 750/975/1500 | 
Link

|136664 | NighPlayer32 | FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1966MHz CL 9-11-11-28 2T | GTX 580 @ 1001/2002/1163 | 
Link

|136286 | pcfreak12 | Xeon E3-1245V3 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | HD 7870 @ 1120/1300 | 
Link

|135881 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | 
Link

|135307 | Stryke7 | FX-8350 @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1267/1602 | 
Link

|135198 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7870 @ 1200/1200 | 
Link 

|134863 | atze1979 | FX-8350 @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @989/2051/989 | 
Link

|134841| Mrfloppy | i7-870 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz 6-7-7-19 2T | GTX 670 @ 1267/1702| 
Link

|133831 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753 | 
Link

|132955 | Maurer | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6950 @ 880/1375 | 
Link

|132158 | Zwitschack | Xeon E3-1230v2 @ 3,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1130/1702 | 
Link

|132029 | Incredible Alk | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD7970 @ 1140/1600 | 
Link

|131961 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1250/3700 | 
Link

|131128 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3150 | 
Link


|130269 | LTB | i5-3470 @3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7970 @ 1000/1375 | 
Link

|129040|Headcrash|i5-2500K @ 3,3 Ghz|8GB DDR2-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24| HD 7870 @ 1050/1250 |
Link

|128575 | Spitfire2190 | FX-8350 @ 4,975 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL 10-12-11-30 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1650 | 
Link

|128041 | Thallassa | i7-860 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 CL9-9-9-242T | HD 6950 @ 850/1300 | 
Link

|127510 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @ 1033/1502 | 
Link

|126589 | Otep | Q9550 @ 3,825 GHz | 8GB DDR2 @ 900MHz, CL5-5-5-18 | GTX 670 @ 1006/1527 | 
Link

|126304 |n3rd| FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1475 | 
Link

|126006 | esszett | i7-2600K @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 470 @800/1600/1790 | 
Link

|125658 | Quak_der_Frosch | FX-6300 @ 4,86 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 650Ti Boost @ 1280/3564| 
Link

|123771 | DorianGray | Phenom II X4 @ 4,2 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-820MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1045/2310 | 
Link

|122674 | Polyethylen | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 560 @910/1820/2140 | 
Link

|121830 | user42 | Q9550 @ 3,77 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1066MHz CL 5-6-6-18 2T | HD 6950 @ 950/1349 | 
Link

|118617| Stryke7 | Phenom II X6 1045T @3,9GHz | 16GB DDR3-1540MHz Cl 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 570 @ 910/1820/2100 | 
Link 

|118500 | SubLeo | FX-8350 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7870 @1160/1320 | 
Link

|117589| Zakuma | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,0GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9 9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1100/1250 | 
Link

|116561 | XQuasarX | Phenom II X6 1090T @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 570 @925/1850/1150 | 
Link

|115802 | To_By_B | i7-950 @ 3,7 GHz | 6 GB DDR 3 @ 1066 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 460 @ 870/1740/2050 | 
Link

|114477 | diu_tesc | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 260 @ 695/1390/1240 | 
Link

|114372 | iGame Kudan| FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-11-11-33 2T| HD 7950 @ 950/1250 | 
Link

| 113662 | Arno1978 | FX-8350 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-9-8-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1110/1450 | 
Link

|112863 | MecTronic | FX-6300 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD 7870 XT @ 1150/1550 | 
Link

|112313 | Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | HD 7950 @1100/1400|
Link

|111777 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | 
Link

|111472 | Rezam | i5-2500K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6850 @ 790/1000 | 
Link

|110778 | Olstyle | i7-920 @ 3,67 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1046MHz CL 7-7-7-19 1T | HD 6970 @ 950/1375 | 
Link

|109657 | majinvegeta20 | i7-940 @ 2,93 GHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz, CL8-8-8-20 | GTX 670 @ 915/1502 | 
Link

|109053 | jday | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5850 @ 892/1183 | 
Link

|108515 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link

|108439 | Xaser87 | Q9550 @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR2 @ 1066MHz CL5-5-5-18 2T | GTX 280 @ 720/1450/1300 |
Link

|107778 | Horilein | i3-3220 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1185/1760 | 
Link

|106650 | pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 800/900 |
 Link

|106400 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1766MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | GTX 560Ti @ 900/2004/1800 | 
Link

|104993 | combatIII | Phenom II X4 965 BE @3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-25 1T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1575 | 
Link

|104447 | TashParker240 |Phenom II X4 955 BE @3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| HD6870 @ 950/1150|
Link

|103644 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|103185 | Niza | Phenom II X4 965 @3,4 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @915/1502/980 | 
Link

|102092 | BlackViper59 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24| HD 7950 1100/1500 | 
Link

|101429| Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6870 @950/1150 | 
Link

|101134 | maltris | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 900/1250 | 
Link

|100959 | NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T@3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @900/1800/4004 | 
Link

|100026 | klonekrieger |i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1072/1550 | 
Link

|99729 | Chicago | C2Q 6600 @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1080MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 880/1760/1050 | 
Link

|98337 | combatIII | i7-3720QM @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970M @ 850/1200 | 
Link

|95334 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 5770 @ 980/2850 | 
Link

|95082| pagani-s | i7-860 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 11-11-11-30 | Geforce 8800GtsGS @ 730/2100| 
Link

|92832 | klonekrieger | i3-2120 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX460 @875/1952 | 
Link

|91899 | janekdaus | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 580 @ 783/1544/2010 | 
Link

|90219| pagani-s | A10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|89886 | Jolly91 | Q9550 @ 4,0 GHz | 6GB DDR2-942 CL5-5-5-18 2T | GTS 250 @ 750/1900/1200 | 
Link

|89147 | Explosiv | AMD FX-6100 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-9-8-28 1T | HD 7770 @ 1140/1370| 
Link

|88253 | janekdaus | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 650 Ti @ 1101/1450 | 
Link

| 86395 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-28 | 8800GTS 1GB @ 730/1050 | 
Link

|86358 | Tommi1 | FX-6100 @ 3,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 OC @ 1058/1502 | 
Link

|83936 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GT 640 @ 1100/1000 | 
Link

|83129 | phila_delphia | i7-3740QM @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHZ CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680M @ 950/2350 | 
Link

|81783 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 1147/1253 | 
Link

|77762| moboKiller | A6-3670K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7850 @ 980/1350 | 
Link

|73822 | Stryke7 | i7-3610QM @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9 1T | GT 650M @ 810 | 
Link

| 73559 | pagani-s | A-10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | HD 8670D @ 1086/1066 | 
Link

|69704 | Abductee | A10-7850K @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL10-12-12-31 2T | R7 @ 800/1200 | 
Link

|68883 | Himmelskrieger | AMD FX-8120 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7850 @ 860/1200 | 
Link

|68491 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Pentium E5700 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 6-6-6-15 1T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1000/2200| 
Link

|67956 | pagani-s |A10-7850K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | R7 @ 960 /1066|
Link

|65043 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 |
 Link

|59231 | GamerPC | C2D E6750 @3,2 GHz | 2GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | GTS 8800 @781/1944/999 |
 Link

|53117 |RyuUUU | Phenom 9650 X4 @ 2,3 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-400 MHz CL 4-4-12-16 2T | R9-270X @ 1080/1400 | 
Link

|50944 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | Intel HD 4000 @650/1150 | 
Link

|50186 | NCphalon | Celeron G1610 @ 2,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD4850 @700/2200 | 
Link

|44256| pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | Intel HD Graphics @ 1100/1067 | 
Link

|41947| pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link

|39721 | Möbyus | Core 2 Duo E7200 @ 2,5 GHz | 4GB DDR2-400MHz CL 6-6-6-18 2T | GTX 650 @ 1110/2500 | 
Link

|38944 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 8600 GTS @738/1890/1188 | 
Link

|35158 | Chicago | i7-2670QM @ 2,2 GHz | 6GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 6650M @ 600/800 | 
Link

|32231| pagani-s | i3-4010U @ 1,7 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | 840M @ 1029/900| 
Link

|30650 | Thallassa | i5-3210M @ 2,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD4000 @ 650/1300 | 
Link

|30198| pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 |
 Link

| 27467 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 9400 GT @ 700/1450/500 | 
Link

|18447| pagani-s | i3-540 @ 4,5 GHz | 2GB DDR3-1255MHz CL 8-8-8-20 | Intel HD @ 1099/1255 | 
Link

|15232| pagani-s | i7-860 @ 3,67 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2004 MHz CL 10-10-10-28 | Geforce 7600GS @ 400/400 | 
Link

|14827 | Blechdesigner | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | Intel HD 2000 @ 850/933 | 
Link

|14438 | Softy | AMD E-350 @ 1,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | HD 6310 @ 492/533 | 
Link

|13990| pagani-s | Phenom II X4 20 BE @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | HD 4250 @ 500/400 | 
Link

|2399 | grenn-CB | Athlon II X2 250 @ 3,0 GHz | 3GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-24 1T | 6150SE nForce 430@425/533| 
LinkRanking [PCGHX] ICESTORM Multi-GPU

Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 236054 | True Monkey | i7-4960X @ 5,096 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 979/1751 |
 Link

|233719 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1360/2000 | 
Link

|224572 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | 
Link

|221936 | Blechdesigner | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | HD7970+HD7950 @1100/1500 | 
Link

|221823 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/3550 | 
Link

|219930 | D-zibel | i7-3930K @ 5,0 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-11-27 2T | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1100/3100 | 
Link

|215479 | Loetkolben666 | i7-3960X @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-281T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1320/1750 | 
Link

|215330 | Blechdesigner | i7-2600K @ 5,2 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 7-10-7-27 1T | HD7970+HD7950 @1100/1500 | 
Link

|212199 | Fine Arts | i7-3930K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1060/1550 | 
Link
| 208635 | BickSlick | I7 - 7820x @4,4 Ghz | G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 | 2 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600| 
Link

|205127 | eagle*23*| i5-3570K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1150/1750|
Link

|203628 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @1304/3629|
Link

| 203129 | Stoffel01 | i7-3930K @ 4,8 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-28 | HD 7990 + HD 7970 @ 1175/1575 | 
Link

|200571 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1250/1750| 
Link

|200287| kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T | 4x HD 7970 @ 1010/1500 | 
Link

|195729 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577 | 
Link

| 194546 | PCGH's Testmaschine | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-21 1T | 4x HD 7970 @ 1200/3600 | 
Link

|190700 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 |
 Link

|189680 | Brez$$z | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-12-11-30| 2x HD 7970 @ 1250/1500 | 
Link

|188439 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1241/3557 | 
Link

|187612 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX TITAN @1163/3055 | 
Link

|187557| Ultramarinrot | i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 | 2x HD 7950 @ 1165/1450 | 
Link

|187172 | atze | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX 570 @940/1880/2300 | 
Link

|185333 | Stolle2010 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1100/1400 | 
Link

| 184457 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 660 Ti @ 1066/3304 | 
Link

|178938 | loltheripper | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6970 @ 950/1400 | 
Link

|178506 | Kroy | i5-2500K @ 4,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | 2x GTX580 @ 930/2150 | 
Link

|177360 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1001/1552 | 
Link

|177006 | Jan565 | Xeon X5650 @ 4,4 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1200 | 
Link

|169529 | Gremling | i7-3770K @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL10-10-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 10591552/1124 | 
Link

|169311 | Jonas280791 | i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-9-9-27 | 2x GTX580 @ 772/ 1002| 
Link

|168460 | Troppa | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 780 SC @1136/1502 | 
Link

|159207 | BL4CK_92 | i5-2500K @ 4,3 GHt | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x GTX570 @ 810/1620/2140 | 
Link

|158777 | Fine Arts | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1150/1305 | 
Link

|154863 | Lord Wotan | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | 2x GTX560 Ti @910/1820/2100 + GT640 |
 Link

|154100 | DriveByFM | i7-3930K @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @1163/3520/1306 | 
Link

|151063 | Dark-Blood | i7-930 @ 4,2 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1320 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1201/3500 | 
Link

|149017 | Cyris | Xeon E5-2687W @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-32 1T | HD6990 @950/1310/1310 | 
Link

| 102008 | Silent_Ghost | FX-8320 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1250 | 
Link

| 100151 | klonekrieger | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX460 @ 828/2010 | 
Link

| 70921 |Quak_der_Frosch | i7-3770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1202/3350 | 
Link


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2013)

*[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

Alter Startbeitrag #12:


Spoiler



Ranking [HWBot] ICESTORM EXTREME​
[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_ice_storm_extreme,20]teamrank[/hwbot]​Ranking [PCGHX] ICESTORM EXTREME​_*Single-GPU*_ 
​*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*​






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|218854 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 |
Link
| 214534 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 |Link
|212536 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1255/1850 |Link
|208983|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | Link
| 206763| True Monkey | i7-4960X @ 5,095 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | GTX Titan @ 979/1803 |Link
|204423 | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1453/1753 |Link 
|203184 | Gohrbi | i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 | Link
|201702 | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1401/2100 |Link​
|198626 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2164/2415 |Link​
|191118| minicoopers| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1T | GTX 780 @ 1151/1900 |Link
| 189483 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1357/3914 |Link
|189038 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36 | GTX 970 @ 1431/1798 |Link
|187307 | Mercury82 | i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2N | GTX 980 Ti @ 1468 / 1801 |Link
|184888 | Blechdesigner | i7-2600K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 8-9-8-26 1T| HD 7970 @ 1230/1700 |Link
|177 878 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | Link
|173298| DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-10-22 1T | HD 7950 @ 1300/1750 |Link
|167886 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1540/2109 |Link
|162832 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1490/1762 |Link
|157955 | Nate | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1166/1777 |Link
|154601 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1600 |Link
| 146223 | iGameKudan | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | Radeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHz |Link
|146060 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 |Link
|143788| Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290X @ 1000/1250 |Link
|134292| pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 |Link
|126758 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753 |Link
| 124769 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | Link
|122402 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3150 |Link
|118341 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 |Link
|98829 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 MHz |Link
|93567 | pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 800/900 |Link
|89100 |pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | GTX 470 @ 608/837 |Link​
|71150 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @1147/1253 |Link​
|65031| pagani-s | i7-860 @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-11-30 | Geforce 8800GtsGS @ 730/2100|Link
|50246 | pagani-s | A10-7850K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | R7 @ 847/1066 |Link
|48373 | pagani-s | A10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | HD 8670D @ 1086/1066 |Link
|18793 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 |Link
|9739| pagani-s | i3-540 @ 4,5 GHz | 2GB DDR3-1255 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 | HD Graphics @ 1099/1255 | Link​Ranking [PCGHX] ICESTORM EXTREME_*Multi-GPU*_ 

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|221393 | True Monkey | i7-4960X @ 5,096 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 979/1773 |
Link

|217269 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 |
Link

| 211906 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1370/4050 |
Link

| 208009 | Blechdesigner | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | HD7970+HD7950 @1100/1500 |
Link
| 206452 | BickSlick | I7 - 7820x @4,4 Ghz | G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 | 2 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600| 
Link

|199783 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/3550 |
Link

|173823 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577 |
Link

|170526 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1026/1552 |
Link

|161507 | Troppa | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 780 SC @1136/1502 |
LinkRanking [HWBot] ICESTORM UNLIMITED​
[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_ice_storm_unlimited,20]teamrank[/hwbot] ​

Ranking [PCGHX] ICESTORM UNLIMITED​
​*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*​






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
229200 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | 
Link
|220752|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | 
Link
|214414| Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1215/1753 |Link
| 212 323 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.595 MHz/1377 |Link
​
|211567 | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1401/2100 |Link
|204836 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/2000 |Link
|190 677 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | Link
|187665 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1568/2103 |Link
|175012| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 @ 1366/1813 |Link
|171073| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7970 @ 1208/1654 |Link
|167815 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1490/1762 |Link
|165259 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | Link
|155226| pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 |Link
|147104 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577 |Link
|133090| DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @1147/1253 |Link
|117686 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 |Link
|106462 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | Link
|106160 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 |Link
|103997 | pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 800/900 |Link​
|93740| pagani-s | i7-860 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 11-11-11-30 | Geforce 8800GtsGS @ 730/2100|Link​
|43484 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | GTX 470 @ 801/901 |Link
|28096 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 |Link​


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

*[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

Alter Startbeitrag #1:


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Benchmark könnt Ihr hier runterladen:  3DMark -  Download 

Ab sofort habt Ihr die Möglichkeit, Euch in 2 Ranglisten (PCGHX- und HWBot-Ranking) eintragen zu lassen,  das PCGHX-Ranking wird nach wie vor von mir aktualisiert, das HWBot-Ranking aktualisiert sich automatisch.

Es ist nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von   AA/AF und Tesselation zu erzwingen.  Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als auch  beim anisotropen Filter und  Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use  Application settings" bzw.  "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt  werden.​ 
​ Ein Eintrag in die Highscore-Liste erfolgt nur, wenn ihr nach diesem Schema postet:

*verwendeter Benchmark: Punktzahl  | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram  @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command  Rate | Grafikarte(n) @  Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*

z.B.

Icestorm: 152832 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 915/1502/915 |  Link

Cloudgate: 26036 |   Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 915/1502/915 |  Link

Firestrike: 9976 |  Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 915/1502/915 |  Link

Kurze Anleitung zum "Link": 



Spoiler



Um den Link am Ende  der  Zeile hinzuzufügen, klickt auf Euren angehängten Screenshot und  wählt  "Link in neuem Tab öffnen". Dann kopiert die Adresse des neuen  Tabs und  fügt sie am Ende der Zeile ein. Dann könnt ihr auf "Vorschau"  klicken,  und der Link wird automatisch umgewandelt. Dann nur noch den  Text in  "Link" ändern und fertig 

Wenn Euer Browser den Link nicht automatisch umwandelt, könnt Ihr es so machen:
Den Screenshot per Anhang hochladen. Dann in die  Vorschau gehen und den   Screenshot im Neuen Tab öffnen. Dann die Adresse  des Tabs kopieren  und  folgendermaßen  verlinken:

[*url=http://Adresse des verlinken screenshots]Link[/url*] (Ihr müsst   aber die Sternchen und alle Leerzeichen weglassen, nur anders kann ich   es hier nicht schreiben)


 
Bei Karten mit Chiptakt-Boost bitte den maximalen Boost-Takt angeben.

Jeder User kann pro CPU / Grafikkarte(n) je einmal im Ranking vertreten sein, daher bitte Updates kenntlich machen. 

Bitte keine Diskussionen, in diesem Thread sollten nur Scores gepostet  werden. Dafür gibt es ab sofort den  3DMark (2013) Diskussionsthread*Anleitung für das HWBot-Ranking:
**Was ist das HWBot-Ranking?*HWBot bietet hier im Forum ein interaktives Ranking. Alle bei HWBot hochgeladenen Ergebnisse werden automatisch im Ranking eingetragen. Je nach Platzierung erhaltet ihr dafür auch Punkte im persönlichen Profil. ​*Wie trage ich meine Ergebnisse bei HWBot rein?*


Spoiler




Bei HWBot registrieren: (www.hwbot.org)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- auf "Register" klicken
- Nickname, Passwort und EMail auswählen
- PC Games Hardware als Team auswählen
- Germany als Land einstellen bzw. etwas anderes falls ihr in einem anderen Land wohnt.
- Spam bot check eintragen
- Account registrieren
. 
Wenn ihr eingeloggt seid oben rechts auf "SUBMIT SCORE" klicken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


. 
Passenden Benchmark auswählen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


. 
"Enter hardware manually" auswählen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


. 
Hardware wie beschrieben eintragen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


. 



*
Für weitere Fragen gibt es den HWBot Einsteiger-Guide*​ Let's bench 
​ Zu faul zum scrollen? Hier der  Quick-Klick :  

zum Ranking FIRESTRIKE

zum Ranking CLOUDGATE

zum Ranking ICESTORM

zum Ranking FIRESTRIKE EXTREME

zum Ranking FIRESTRIKE ULTRA

zum Ranking SKYDIVER

zum Ranking ICESTORM EXTREM und ICESTOM UNLIMITED

zum Ranking DRIVER OVERHEAD TEST
​​


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Alter Startbeitrag #2:


Spoiler



Ranking [HWBot] FIRESTRIKE

[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_fire_strike,50]teamrank[/hwbot]

Ranking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE _*Multi-GPU*_

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @    Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @    Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 33306|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952|
Link

|30583 | 1C3M4N | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T |  3x GTX 980Ti @ 1350/3656 | 
Link

|29039| Nijo44 | i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1525/1965 | 
Link

|
28872 |Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,874 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1738/1999
 | Link

|26195 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | 
Link

  |26140 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x R9 290X @ 1095/1250 | 
Link

|25185| Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 14-14-14-38 2T | 3 x Titan Black @ 1230/1750 | 
Link

   | 24945 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3x GTX Titan @ 1280/1641 | 
Link

|24733 | hellr3aser | i7-5820K @ 4,8 GHz | 12GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 17-17-17-36 |  3x GTX 970 @ 1550/3806 | 
Link

|24427| Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 12-14-14-35 2T | 3 x Titan Black @ 1270/1750 | 
Link

|
23150 | GottesMissionar | i7-5820K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2667MHz CL 16-16-16-37 2T | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1430/3500 | Link
|22362 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,54 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x 
GTX 980 
@ 1506/4002  | Link

|21827 | D-zibel | i7-4930K @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 | 3x GTX TITAN @ 1110/3200 | 
Link

|
21727 | Highspeed-dd | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 980 Ti  @ 1200/1788 | Link 
|21212 | 
Ebrithil 
| i7-5820K 
@ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-25 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 
1492
/ 1878 
| 
L
ink

|20985 | HisN | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan Black @ 1260/1750 | 
Link

|20087 | hellr3aser | i7-5820K @ 4,81 GHz | 12GB DDR4 @ 3000MHz CL 17-17-17-36 | 2x GTX 970 @ 1565/3756 | 
Link

|19853 |  StefanStg | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL  9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1504/3700 | 
Link

|19590 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1370/2050 | 
Link

|19467 | iltisjim | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 980 @ 1340/1768 | 
Link

|19269 | Stoffel01| i7-3930K @ 4,9 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 12-12-12-30 2T | HD 7990+7970 @ 1180/1600 | 
Link

|19213  | u78g  | i7-3820 @ 4,47 GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1662MHz CL9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1290/1803  | 
Link

|18864 | eagle*23* | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1490/1920 | 
Link

|18717 | kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T | 4x HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|18479| panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36 | 2x GTX 970 @ 1455/1811 | 
Link

|18196 | Chris77 | i7-4960X @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2 x Titan Black @ 1050/3650 | 
Link

|18183 | Hunting_Nergal | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1476/1883 | 
Link

| 18152 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1180/3488  | 
Link

|
18110 | LEOopterix | i7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 | 2x R9-290 @ 1100/1500 | Link
|18034| PiSA! | i7-4790K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2402MHz CL 10-12-11-24 1T | 2x GTX 780 6GB @ 1228/3504 |  
Link

|17937 | GottesMissionar | i7-5820K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 15-15-15-35  | 2x GTX 970 @ 1455/3530 |  
Link

| 17739 | q67oc | i7-4790K @ 4,8 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2133Mhz CL 9-11-11-31 2T  | 2x GTX 780Ti @ 1202/3500 | 
Link

|17529 | D-zibel | i7-3930K @ 5,0 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1110/3200 |  
Link

|17414 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1165/1750 | 
Link

| 17400 | True Monkey| i7-4960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 12-14-14-38 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1031/3502 | 
Link 

|17388 | Chris77 | i7-3960X @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 2 x GTX Titan @ 876(+60)/3304 | 
Link

|17099 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1163/3055 | 
Link

| 17050 | Highspeed-dd | i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1000/1750 | 
Link

| 17022 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1306/3499 | 
Link

|16476 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz  | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1130/177 | 
Link

|16380 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1026/1552 | 
Link

|16158 | BertB | Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1502/2000 | 
Link

|15623 | eagle*23*| i5-3570K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1150/1750|
Link

|15574 | Bettlerfield | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | 3 x HD 7970 @ 999/1375 | 
Link

|15320 | PitBull| i7-5930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-36 | 2x GTX 780 @ 1215/1625 | 
Link

|15213 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 1032/1778 | 
Link

|
15173 | Loetkolben666 | i7-3960X @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-281T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1320/1750 | Link

|15123 | Troppa | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T |  2x GTX 780 SC @1136/1502 | 
Link

|15072 | etar| i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x R9 290 @ 1050/1250  | 
Link

|14587 | Brez$$z | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-12-11-30 | 2x HD 7970 @ 1307/1685 | 
Link 

|14498 | Quak_der_Frosch | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x R9 290 @ 1000/1300 | 
Link

|14107 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1250/1750 | 
Link

|13480 | streetjumper16| i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 680 @ 1333/1927 | 
Link

 |13106 |  Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1280/3400 | 
Link

|12384 | BertB | FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | 2x R9-290 @ 1040/1350 | 
Link

|12378 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 |
Link

|12366 | CenturyZXTEAM | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 690 @ 1040/1775 | 
Link

| 12328 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/3600 | 
Link

|12309 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2100MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1266/1852 | 
Link

| 12216| fritzelschnitzel| i7-3770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1050/1500|
 Link

|12142 | BertB | Xeon E3-1230V2 @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 | 2x GTX 770 @ 1254/1950 | 
Link

|12116 | DriveByFM | i7-3930K @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @1163/3520/1306 | 
Link

|12102 | Bettlerfield | i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1110/1500 | 
Link

|11808 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1241/3557 | 
Link

|11765 | MoDeMK | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 9-11-10-29 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1213/3340 | 
Link

|11614 | Wambofisch | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2x GTX 770 @ 1137/1753 | 
Link

|11405 |Quak_der_Frosch | i7-3770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1228/3480 | 
Link

|11303 | Dark-Blood |  i7-930 @ 4,2 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1320 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1201/3500  | 
Link

|10842 | Fine Arts | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1073/1520 | 
Link

|10672  |  S4rg3  |  i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz  |  8 GB DDR3-1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T  |  2x GTX 680 @ 1241/3304  |  
Link

|10480 | Ultramarinrot | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz |  8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 2T | 2x HD 7950 @ 1050/1350 | 
Link

|10459| Gremling | i7-3770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600  CL10-10-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1059/1552/1124 |  
 Link

|9633  |ThomasHAFX | i7-3820 @ 3,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1006/1502  | 
Link

| 9579 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-30 1T |2x GTX 660 Ti  @ 1066/3304 | 
Link

|8969 | Jan565 | Xeon X5650 @ 4,4 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1200 | 
Link

|8789 | Stolle2010 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1100/1400 | 
Link

|7869 | Fine Arts | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1150/1305 | 
Link

| 7829   | Silent_Ghost | FX-8320 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz  CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1250 |     
Link

|7424 | atze | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX 570 @ 940/1880/2300 | 
Link

|7313 | loltheripper | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6970 @ 960/1500 | 
Link

|7155  | Cyris | Xeon E5-2687W @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-32 1T | HD 6990 @ 950/1310/1310 | 
Link

| 6282 | BL4CK_92 | i5-2500K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 570 @ 810/1620/2140 | 
Link

|6164 | unLieb | i7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-14-10-24 2T | 2 x HD 6950 @ 850/1300 | 
Link

|5902  | Lord Wotan | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL  10-10-10-27 2T |  2x GTX560 Ti @910/1820/2100 + GT 640 | 
Link

| 4058 | klonekrieger | i3-2120 @ 3,3GHz |8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 460 @ 821/1950 | 
Link

|3728 | Jonas280791 | i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-9-9-27 | 2x GTX 580 @ 772/1002 | 
Link
Ranking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE _*Single-GPU*_

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @     Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @     Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|20325| Rheinlaender| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2050/6003 | 
Link

|20239 | SANE | i-7 6700K @ 4,7GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-30 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2126/5599 |
Link

| 20126 | hellr3aser | i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-35| GTX Titan X @ 1550/2008 | 
Link

|20000 | Nijo44 | i7-5960X @ 4,625 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X  @ 1520/2008 | 
Link

| 19807 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | 
Link

|19757 | hellr3aser | i7-5820K @ 4,75 GHz | 12GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 17-17-17-36 | GTX Titan X @ 1560/2030 |         
Link


|19477 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | 
Link

|19373 | HisN | i7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1506/2000 | 
Link

|
18970| Bull56 | i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | Link
|18796  | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2100 | Link

|
18714 | JayR91 | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1541/2000 | Link

|18200 | MrHide | i7-5930K @ 4,625GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2003 |Link

|17879| Andy_1981 | i7-6700K @ 4,5 Ghz | 32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-36 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1499/2025 | Link

|17817 | GottesMissionar | i7-5820K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2667MHz CL 15-15-15-35  | GTX 980 Ti @ 1490/1803 | 
Link

|17773 | TheRealRayden | i7-5820K @ 4,6 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-2666 MHzCL 12-12-12-30 1T | TITAN X @ 1202 / 1953 | 
Link

|17711 | zymotic_spade | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1502/2049 | 
Link

|17401 | Vodkaice87 | i7-5820K @ 4,25 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000MHhz CL  15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1429/2000 |  
Link

|17296 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2050 | 
Link

|17047 | Mercury82 | i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1526 / 1851 | 
Link

|16991| Nijo44| i7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1480/1771 |
Link

|16849 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL     9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1507/1875 | 
Link

|16723 | JonnyFaust| i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1505/1924 |  
Link
|16708 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1558/2103 | Link


|16673 | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB  DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1453/1753 | 
Link

|16541|DaHell63| i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz |16GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL9-11-11-31 2T |GTX 980 Ti @ 1454/1841 |
 Link

|15657 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1440/1753 | 
Link
|15061 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2076/2003 | Link

|15011 | Mkay7 | i7-4770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24  | GTX 980 Ti @ 1320/1753 | 
Link

|14509  | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 3,03 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 Mhz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1416/2150 | 
Link

| 14475 | marcuz | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 14-14-14-34 1T | GTX 980 @ 1602/4000 | 
Link

|14339| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,5 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 CL 7-12-7 1T | GTX 980 @ 1507/2095 | 
Link

|14122 | Schneiderbernd | i7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-9-25 1T | GTX 980 @ 1556/2025 | 
Link

|14018 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1493/2000 | 
Link

 |13999 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1140/1753 | 
Link

|13993 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 980 @ 1512/4001 | 
Link

|13841 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-13-31 1T | GTX 980 @ 1537/4030 |
 Link

|13606
 |
 DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | GTX 980 @ 1570/1928 
| Link

|13380 | Ryle | i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1468/1950 | 
Link

|13276  | Pelk | i5-3570K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T | GTX 980 @ 1539/2009 | 
Link

|13158| steve_gorden88| i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 11-11-11-27 2T | GTX 980 @ 1504/3700 |
Link

|12972 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650 @ 4,84 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1760MHz CL 7-9-8-24 1T | R9 290X @ 1344/1730 | 
Link

|12921 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1350/1800 | 
Link

|12756 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 @  1550/1830 | 
Link

|12665| Axonia | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-12-31 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1377/2000 | 
Link

|12600 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1331/1948 | 
Link

|12554 | Braineater| i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-10-11-32 2T | GTX 980 @ 1500/1815 | 
Link

|12497 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1370/4050 |
 Link

|12351 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 2T | R9-390 @ 1231/1675 | 
Link

|12280 | Lutz81 | i7-4790K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1320/3800 | 
Link

|12256 | JaniZz | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-30 2T | R9-290 BIOS RAM tweak @1197/1369 | 
Link

|12245 | Lutz81 | i7-970 @ 4,2 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/1900 | 
Link

|12204 | wolflux | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-35 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1280/1850 | 
Link

  |12187 | eagle*23* | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | GTX 780 @ 1490/1920 | 
Link

|12151 | Nikster | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1460/3900 | 
Link

|12058 | nton29 | i7-4930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | R9-290X @ 1230/1600 |
 Link

|12025 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1320/1950| 
Link

|11992| Topper_Harley | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 12-12-12-28 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1287/1985 | 
Link

|11905 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-11-12-28 1T | R9-290 @ 1240/1700 | 
Link

|11898 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | R9-290 @ 1250/1600 | 
Link

|11892 | noomilicios| i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | R9-290X @ 1250/1625 | 
Link

|11838 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1240/1700 | 
 Link 

|11816 | Nobiob | i5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL  11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 980 @  1438/1876 | 
Link

|11705 | xsiyahx | i7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1372/1853 |
Link

|11668 | soldatstar |  i7-4790K @ 4,8 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 12-12-12 | GTX 970 @ 1468/1960 |
 Link

|11654| minicoopers| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36  1T | GTX 780 @ 1136/1900 | 
Link

|11648 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | GTX 780  @ 1400/1852 | 
Link

|11578 | HighGrow22 | i7-4790K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 9-11-11-31 | R9-290 @ 1187/1500 | 
Link

|11556 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GTX 970 @ 1500/3861 | 
Link

|11551 | Harleqin84 | i7-4790K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 970 @ 1353/1953 | 
Link

|
11520| Naennon | i7-4770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 2T | GTX Titan @ 1228/1800 |  Link

| 11509| Speedy1612 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-14-12-31 2T | R9-290X (unlocked) @1200/1600| 
Link

| 11490 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1226/3760 | 
Link

|11441 | RonGames | Xeon E5-1650 @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 | GTX 970 @ 1482/2001 | 
Link

|11420 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1237/1750 | 
Link

|11400| Majinvegeta20| i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1504/4001 | 
Link

|11336 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1T | GTX 780 @ 1239/3900 | 
Link

|11305| Majinvegeta20| Xeon X5660 @ 4,0 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 |
 Link

|11282 | bath92 | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1200/1400 | 
Link

|11256 | FabianHD | i7-5820K @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-35| GTX 780 @ 1267/1860 | 
Link

|11210 | HighGrow22 | i7-4770K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL9-11-11-31 | R9-290 @1210/1625 | 
Link
|
11184| Speedy1612 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-14-12-31 2T| R9-290 @ 1220/1650| 
Link

|11146| fritzelschnitzel | i7-3770K @ 4,35 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1201/1900| 
Link

  | 11144 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1357/3914 | 
Link

|
11088 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1467/1811 | Link
|11060 | schmiddi2106 | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 @ 1342/1750 | Link

|11018 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1190/1670 | 
Link

|10995 | iGameKudan | i7-3820 @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 8-8-8-16 1T | GTX 970 @ 1535/3506 | 
Link

|10975 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX780 Ti @ 1251/1750 | 
Link

|10958 | Horst_Koehler | Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1314/2012 | 
Link

| 10955 | sedeko | i7-4930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-11-9-27 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1124/1750 | 
Link

| 10910 | V1p3R0105 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz |  8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-12-12-31  | GTX 970 @ 1308/1753 | 
Link

|10797 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290X @ 1150/1250 | 
Link

|10704 | etar | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| R9 290 @ 1220/1250 | 
Link

|10673 | Walter Röhrl | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1163/1750 | 
Link

|10659 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL  9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1306/3304 |
Link

|10651 | frankie2510 | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan SC @ 1110/3304 |
Link

| 10619 | DjTomCat | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @ 1189/3399 | 
Link

|10601 | Xaphyr | i5-6600 @ 3,3 GHz| 16GB DDR4-2133MHz CL 12-12-12-28 2T | R9-390 @ 1120/1630 | 
Link

|10504 | Scoch | i5-4690K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1558/3855 | 
Link

|10433 | dailydoseofgaming | Xeon E3-1231V3 @ 3,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | R9-290 @ 1165/1500 | 
Link

|10419 | FabianHD | i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-10-21 | GTX 780 @ 1280/3629 | 
Link

|10376 | etar | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1254/1527 | 
Link

|10349|  pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | 
 Link

|10331 | PCTOM | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 1T | GTX TITAN @ 1136/1556 | 
Link

|10281 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN @1002/1602/1041 | 
Link
|10245 | Matriach | i5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
GTX 970 
@1479/1878 | 
Link

|10237 | KempA | i7-5820K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | R9-290X @ 1000/1250 | 
Link
|10225 | 
Venom89 
| i5-3570K 
@ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 
1459
/ 1773 
| Link

|10212 |Quak_der_Frosch | i5-4670K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T  | GTX 780 @ 1320/3300 | 
Link

|10115 | Iceman245 | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB  DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1580/1763 | 
Link

| 10115 | Mr_Cenk|  i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1215/1788 | 
Link

|10113 | PitBull | i7-5930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-36 | 2x GTX 780 @ 1228/1625 | 
Link

|10103 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX Titan @ 1026/1552 | 
Link

|10098 | harder777 | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 
8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 970
 @ 1282/1753 | 
Link

|10061| chinaquads | i5-3570K @ 4,7 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | R9-290 @ 1200 /1550 | 
Link

|10002 | Jimiblu | i5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | R9-390 Nitro @ 1100/1700 | 
Link

|10001 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @1163/3055 | 
Link

|9883 | soldatstar | FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | GTX 970 @ 1468/1960 | 
Link

|9881 | vd29 | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2T | R9-290 @ 1200/1400 | 
Link

|9850 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1002(1041)/1562 | 
Link

|9767 | MrWoogey | i5-4670K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1100/1833 | 
Link

|9660 | Z3Rlot | i5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1215/3506 | 
Link

|9613 | SoapHero| i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-30 | GTX 780 @ 1150/1598 | 
Link

|9518 | TheSebi41 | FX-8350 @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1188/1400 |
Link

|9288 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1350/1825 |
 Link

|9113 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-24 1T | HD7950 @1390/1850 | 
Link

|9060 | CoolBlueLight | FX-6350 @ 4,88 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1766MHz CL 10-11-11-28 2T | GTX 970 @ 1415/1950 |  
Link

|9060 | Paulpanzer | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | HD 7970 @ 1325/1950 | 
Link
|9053 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD 7970 GHz @ 1250/1600 |Link

|9017 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 970 @ 1216/1753 | 
Link

|8972 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,54 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1350/1950 | 
Link

|8917 | DerPate1235 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz  CL 8-8-8-24 2T | GTX TITAN @ 876/1502  | 
Link
|
8665 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1300/1700 |  
Link

|8605 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753 | 
Link

|8537 | Onkel Lutz | i5-3570K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2800MHz CL12-14-14-35 2T | HD 7950 @ 1370/1845 | 
Link

|8519 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 GHz @ 1200/1650 | 
Link

|8518 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1000/1300 | 
Link

|8455 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL10-10-10-26 2T | HD7970 @ 1215/1900 | 
Link

|8453| Stryke7 | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB   DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @   1137/1502 | 
Link

|8311 |   beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24  2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 |  
Link
|8170 
| Dissi | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz  CL 9-10-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1500 |
Link

|8096 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1250/3700 | 
Link

| 7997 | soldier8415 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1500 | 
Link

|7934 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | 
Link

| 7896 | TashParker240 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 Ghz |16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1650 | 
Link

| 7851 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 770 @ 1300/3852 | 
Link

|7816 | schmiddi2106 | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24  | GTX 770 @ 1377/3900 | 
Link

|7805 | JJup82 | FX-8320 @ 4,97 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | R9-280  @ 1217/1710 |  
Link

|7805 | Addi | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX 770 @ 1280/1655  | 
Link

|7760 | El_Lute | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |  GTX 680 @ 1320/1730 | 
Link

|7721 | FabianHD | i5-2500K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 1210/1490 | 
Link

|7714 | Quak_der_Frosch | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1267/3700 | 
Link

|7711 | atze1979 | i7-3770K @ 5,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @1202/3728/1272 | 
Link 

|7705 | Nate | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1166/1777 | 
Link

|7678 | Lutz81 | i7-970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-10-9-27 1T |  GTX 680 @ 1320/3604 | 
Link

|7670 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4,85 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7950 @ 1205/1830 | 
Link

|7601 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @1225/1650 | 
Link

|7586 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/4001 | 
Link

|7553 | kampfschaaaf | Xeon W3680 @ 4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1884 CL11-11-11-29 2T | HD7970 @ 1125/1575 | 
Link

|7548   | SilencedScout | i7-3770K @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1095/1550 | 
Link

|7537 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1600 | 
Link

|7536 | Spitfire2190 | FX-8350 @ 4,975 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL 10-12-11-30 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1650 | 
Link

|7455  | J.Ryan | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1260/
1750
 | 
Link

|7441 | chinaquads | i7-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 |  GTX 770 @ 1267/3950 | 
Link

|7438 | onaccdesaster | i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | R9-280X @ 1080/1550 | 
Link

| 7420 | Iceman245 | i7-2600K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1500  |
Link

|7410 |  Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-36  1T | HD 7970@ 1100/1500 |  
Link

|7397 | iGameKudan | i5-6500 @ 4,16 GHz | 8GB DDR4-2424MHz  CL15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 770 @ 1241/1753 | 
Link

|7395    | Duvar | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | GTX 770 @ 1210/1293/1880 | 
Link

|7376 | Ausrasta| i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1600 | 
Link

|7349 | Delight | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T |  GTX 770  @ 1320/1500 | 
Link 

|7332    | Duvar | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | HD 7970 @ 1125/1600 | 
Link

|7321 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T |  HD 7950 @ 1100/1650 |  
Link

|7301 | frankie.f1 | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T| GTX 680 @ 1171/1612/1236 | 
Link

|7260 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1753 | 
Link

|7222 | Marco83 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL  9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @1259/3206 | 
Link

|7193 | Atma | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |  GTX 680 @ 1230/3490 |  
Link

|7190 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|7125 | Incredible Alk | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD 7970 @ 1140/1600  | 
Link

|7121 | Shizophrenic | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1280/2001 | 
 Link


|7117 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL10-11-10-25 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1750 | 
Link

|7103 | Blechdesigner | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 8-9-8-26 1T | GTX 670 @ 1306/1803 | 
Link

|7042 | Joonnaaasss | i5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1666 MHz CL 8-8-8-24  | HD 7970 @ 1100/3072 | 
Link

|7007 | Jonnymcmod | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | 
Link

| 6990 | Arno1978 | FX-8350 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-9-8-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1110/1450 | 
Link

|6987 | power02 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T| GTX  680 @1218/1719 | 
Link

|6971 | n3rd | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1475 | 
Link

|6956  | Veget90| i5-4670K @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL7-8-8-24  | GTX 770 @ 1306/3505 | 
Link

|6883 | GuLaScHEis | i5 3570k @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1254/1652 | 
Link

|6821 | Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1650|
Link

|6811| MetallSimon| i5-4460 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 960 @ 1336/1846|
 Link

|6809 | 45thFuchs | i3-4130 @ 3,4 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1600MHz  CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 960 @ 1423/8300| 
Link

|6802 | hendrosch |i5-750 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-23 1T | GTX 680 @ 1201/3500 | 
Link

|6746 | Christian745 | i7-3770K 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz,  CL9-11-10-27| GTX 670 @ 1306/3244 |  
Link

|6728 | PriQ | i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1423 | 
Link

|6703 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1085/1575/1085 |  
Link

|6701 | BlackViper59 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24| HD 7950 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|6623 | Topper_Harley | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX670 @ 1241/3385 | 
Link

|6622 | RaptorOne | i5-2500K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @ 1200/3300 | 
Link

|6570 | Mrfloppy | i7-870 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 6-7-7-19 2T | GTX 670 @ 1267/1702| 
Link

|6554 | sKulliii | i5-2500K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL9-9-9-9-21 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1250  | 
Link

|6538 |  Horilein | i3-3220 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @1185/1760 | 
Link

|6497 | schlenzie | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1150/1502 | 
Link

|6489 | LTB | i5-3470 @  3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1000/1375 | 
Link

|6479 | McCrackin-2 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1161/3379 |  
Link

|6431 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1220/1555 | 
Link

|6403 | minicoopers| i7-3700K @ 5,0 GHz  | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL10-10-10-27 | GTX 680 @ 1072/1502/1137 | 
Link

|6383 | combatIII | Phenom II X4 965 BE @3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-25 1T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1575 |
Link

|6373| Zakuma | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9 9-9-24 | HD 7950 1100/1250 | 
Link

|6371 | Henninges | i7-3930K @ 3,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 810/1502/810 | 
Link

|6358 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 XT @ 1225/1600 | 
Link

|6345 | fragenbold | i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 670 @1143/1835/1221 | 
Link

|6341| JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 2T | GTX670 @ 980/1552 |
Link

|6307 | Hennemi | i5-3470 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T |  HD 7950 @ 1050/1400 |
Link

|6237 | etar | FX-6100 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-13-13-34 2T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1600 | 
Link

|6216 | janekdaus | Phenom II X4 @ 3,2 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | R9-280X @ 1020/1500 | 
Link

|6214 | pagani-s | A10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|6212 | namoet | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz  CL 9-9-9-24 2T| GTX 670 @ 1202/3300 | 
Link

|6203 | KaterTom | i5-750 @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1724 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T  | GTX 670 @ 1280/1702 |  
Link

|6161| Chinaquads| i5-3570k @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1400 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24  2T | GTX 670 @ 1215/3206                         |  
Link

| 6130 | Markzzman | i5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1400MHz CL8-8-8-24 | GTX 760 @ 1302/3548 | 
Link

|6113 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1290/3685 |
Link

|6105 | Euda | FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | R9 290X @ 1000/1025 | 
Link

|6065 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | 
Link

|6062 | Thallassa | i7-860 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 XT @ 1175/1500 | 
Link

|5779 | Bioschnitzel | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 914/3004 | 
Link

|5761 | Klonekrieger | i5-3570 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1072/1550 | 
Link

 |5696 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 @ 1280/1435 | 
Link

|5686 | technus1975 | i7-970 @ 4,5 GHz | 18GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @959/1918/2404 | 
Link
|
5682 | majinvegeta20 | i7-940 @ 2,93 GHz |  12GB DDR3-1333MHz CL8-8-8-20 | GTX 670 @ 915/1502 |  
Link

| 5667  | BertB | FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-270X @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|5657 | MecTronic | FX-6300 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD 7870 XT @ 1150/1550 | 
Link

|5628 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | GTX 580 @1020/2040/1315| 
Link

|5581 | fear.de | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 |  GTX 670 @ 783/3004 | 
Link

|5546 | Otep | Q9550 @ 3,825 GHz | 8GB DDR2-
900MHz, CL5-5-5-18  | GTX 670 @  1006/1527 |  Link

|5481 | Zwitschack | Xeon E3-1230v2 @ 3,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1130/1702 | 
Link

|5449 | maltris | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 900/1250 | 
Link

|5427 | FrozenEYZ | i5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1150/1502 | 
Link

|5410 | pcfreak12 | Xeon E3-1245V3 @3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | HD 7870 @ 1120/1300 | 
Link

|5399 | ebastler | i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz | GTX 660 Ti @ 1280/3029 | 
Link

|5377 | NighPlayer32 | FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1966MHz CL 9-11-11-28 2T | GTX 580 @ 1011/2022/1163 | 
Link

|5269 | Pelk| i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 660 Ti  @ 1085/1502 | 
Link

|5264 | Legacyy | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-22 1T | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/1050  |
  Link

|5246  | klonekrieger | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1072/1550  | 
Link

|5219 | Soldat0815 | i5-3550P @ 3,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T|  GTX 660Ti @1254/1598  | 
Link

|5191 | SubLeo | FX-8350 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7870 @ 1160/1320 | 
Link
| 
5172 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1000 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| GTX 660Ti @1032/1110/1502 | Link

|5096 | Tommi1 | FX-6100 @ 3,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 OC @ 1058/1502 | 
Link

|5047 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1T | GTX 580 @901/1802/2302 | 
Link

|5036 |  atze1979| i7-3770K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 570 @1028/2113/1028 | 
Link

|4990 | phila_delphia | i7-3740QM @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680M @ 950/2350 | 
Link

|4989 | biohaufen  | i7-920 @ 4,2 GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T | HD7850 @ 1190/1302 | 
Link
|4933 | Jan565 | i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1300MHz  CL9-9-9-21 1T | HD 7870 @ 1000/2400 |  Link

|4897 | Ion |  i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | HD 7850 @ 1052/1402 |  
Link

|4833 | iGame Kudan| FX-8320 @ 4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-33 2T| HD 7950 @ 950/1250 | 
Link

|4790 | Rheotron | i7-860 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 885/1770/1040 |
Link

|4784 | atze1979 | FX-8350 @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @ 1004/2051/1004 | 
Link

|4755 | spawny111 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @ 850/1700/2103 | 
Link

|4730 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7870 @ 1200/1200 | 
Link 

|4692| power02 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | GTX 570 @927/1090/1854 | 
Link

|4652 | janekdaus | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 580 @ 902/1544/2146 | 
Link

|4637 | XQuasarX | Phenom II X6 1090T @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 570 @925/1850/1150 | 
Link

|4596 | Bull56 | i7-4800MQ @ 3,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | GTX 870M @ 941/1250 | 
Link

| 4558 | Markzzman | i5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1402 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 1T | GTX 660 @ 1215/6804 | 
Link

|4545 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24| GTX 570 @ 880/2200 | 
Link

|4525 | B4C4RD! | i5-2500K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @ 980/987/6008 | 
Link

|4522 | DC1984 | i5-2500K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100 | 
Link

|4472|Headcrash| i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24|HD 7870 @ 1050/1250|
Link

|4429 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 | 
Link

|4416 | Quak_der_Frosch | FX-6300 @ 4,86 GHz |  8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 650Ti Boost @ 1280/3564| 
Link

|4388 | combatIII | i7-3720 QM @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970M @ 850/1200 | 
Link

|4382  | Stryke7 | Phenom II X6 1045T @3,9GHz | 16GB DDR3-1540MHz CL 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 570 @ 910/1820/2100 | 
Link
|4225 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 1147/1303 | 
Link

|4100 | moboKiller | A6-3670K @ 3,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T |  HD 7850 @ 950/1300 |  
 Link

| 4074 | skyscraper | i5-3450 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 570 @ 797/1594/1950 | 
Link

|4062 | MasterSax| i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 570  @ 750/975/1500 | 
Link

|4051 |RyuUUU | Phenom 9650 X4 @ 2,3 GHz | 4GB DDR2-400 MHz CL 4-4-12-16 2T | R9-270X @ 1080/1400 | 
Link

|3933   | ybh | i5-2500K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27  | GTX 560Ti 448 @820/1900  | 
Link

|3918 | Maurer | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6950 @ 880/1375 | 
Link

|3902 | MasterSax | i7-920 @ 4,0 GHz |  12GB DDR3-1194MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1T | GTX 570 @ 750/975/1500 | 
Link

|3892 | Niza  | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @ 915/1502/980 |  
Link

|3869 | Olstyle | i7-920 @ 3,67 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1046 MHz CL 7-7-7-19 1T | HD 6970 @ 950/1375 | 
Link

|3838 | user42 | Q9550 @ 3,77 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1066MHz CL 5-6-6-18 2T | HD 6950 @ 950/1349 | 
Link

|3818 | fips80| i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 480 @ 914/1955 |
Link

|3729 | Himmelskrieger | FX-8120  @ 3,4 GHz |  8GB  DDR3-1333 MHz CL9-9-9-24  2T  | HD 7850 @ 860/1200 | 
Link

|3564 | Thallassa | i7-860 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6950 @ 850/1300 | 
Link

|3362 | DorianGray | Phenom II X4 @ 4,2 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-820MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1045/2310 | 
Link
|3244 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/1002|Link
|3228 | janekdaus | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 650 Ti @ 1101/1450 | Link
|3212 | TashParker240 | Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,2GHz| 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| HD 6870 @ 950/1150| Link
|3209 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Pentium E5700 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 6-6-6-15 1T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1000/2200| Link
|3178 | jday | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,0GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5850 @ 892/1183 | Link
|3116 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1766MHz CL 11-11-11-28  | GTX 560Ti @900/2004/1800 | Link
|3088 | Polyethylen | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 560 @910/1820/2140 | Link
|3059 | esszett | i7-2600K @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 470 @800/1600/1790 | Link
|3047 | NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T@3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @900/1800/4004 | Link
|2997 | Chicago | C2Q 6600 @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1080MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 880/1760/1050 | Link
|2959 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 470 @751/1750/1502 | Link
|2955| Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,5 GHz ​


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Alter Startbeitrag #3:


Spoiler



Ranking [HWBot] CLOUDGATE​ 
[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_cloud_gate,50]teamrank[/hwbot]
Ranking [PCGHX] CLOUDGATE _*Multi-GPU
*_ 
*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz |  Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @   Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|59438 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | 
Link

|
58047
|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 4x GTX 980 Ti @ 1537/1993 
| Link

|57583|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1738/1999 | 
Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|55281|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 | 
 Link

|50472| Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4,06 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | 2 x GTX 980 @ 1367/1753 | 
Link
|48003| Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | 3 x Titan Black @ 1260/1750 | Link

|43056 | True Monkey | i7-4960X @ 5,095 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 979/1781 |Link 

|42887 | Schrotti | i7-4930k @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-28 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1127/1753 | 
Link

| 41705 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3 x GTX Titan @ 1096/1641 | 
Link

| 41478 | Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4,7 GHz | 64GB DDR3-1867MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX Titan Black @ 1250/3540 | 
Link
|41357| kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T | 4x HD 7970 @ 1010/1500 | Link

| 41352 | D-zibel | i7-3930K @ 5,0 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-11-27 2T | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1100/3100 |  
Link

| 41252 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1306/3499 | 
Link
|40593 | Loetkolben666 | i7-3960X @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-10-281T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1320/1750 | Link

|40550| kampfschaaaf | i7-3960X C0(ES) @4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T | 3x HD7970 @ 1100/1451 | 
Link

| 38797 | Stoffel01 | i7-3930K @ 4,8 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-28 | HD7990 + HD7970 @ 1175/1575 | 
Link

|38243 | gecan | i7-3930K 4,8 @ GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1250/1750| 
Link

| 37960 | Fine Arts | i7-3930K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1092/1575 | 
Link

|37700 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24  2T | 2x GTX TITAN @993(1163)/3055 | 
Link

|34162 | Troppa | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 780 SC @1136/1502 | 
Link

|33434 | Highspeed-dd | i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 941/1750 | 
Link

|33357 | Cyris | Xeon E5-2687W @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-32 1T | HD6990 @950/1310/1310 | 
Link

| 33160 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1306/3499 | 
Link

  | 33133| kampfschaaaf | Xeon W3680 @ 4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | 2x HD7970 @ 1100/1515 | 
Link

|33001 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @1241/3557 | 
Link

|32954 | Brez$$z | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 10-12-11-30| 2x HD 7970 @ 1250/1500 | 
Link

|32309 | PCGH's Testmaschine | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-21 1T | 4x HD 7970 @ 1200/3600 | 
Link

|
31670 | 
Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @1070/1835/1175 | 
Link

|31431 | Jonas280791 | i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x GTX580 @ 772/ 1002 | 
Link

|31071 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577 | 
Link

|30891 | Jan565 | Xeon X5650 @ 4,4 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1200 |
 Link

|30869 | DriveByFM | i7-3930K @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @1163/3520/1306 | 
Link

|30680 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1026/1552 | 
Link

|29914 | Fine Arts | i7-3930K @ 4,0 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1150/1305 | 
Link

| 29102 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 660 Ti  @ 1066/3304 | 
Link

| 28569 | atze | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX 570 @ 940/1880/2300 | 
Link

|27698 | loltheripper | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz  CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD6970 @ 950/1400 | 
Link

|27688 | Gremling | i7-3770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600  CL10-10-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1059/1552/1124 |  
Link

|25762 | Quak_der_Frosch | i7-3770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1202/3350 | 
Link

|25501 | eagle*23*| i5-3570K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1150/1750|
Link

|24950 | Dark-Blood | i7-930 @ 4,2 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1320 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1201/3500  | 
Link

|24523| eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2100MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1266/1852 | 
Link

|23753 | tobi158 | i7-3770K @  3,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 |2x GTX 660 Ti @1111/1502 | 
Link

|23158| Ultramarinrot | i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 | 2x HD 7950 @ 1165/1450 | 
Link

|22843 | Lord Wotan | i7-2600K @ 4,4GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL  10-10-10-27 2T | 2x GTX560 Ti @910/1820/2100 + GT 640 |
 Link

|21948 | Stolle2010 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1100/1400 | 
Link

| 19045  | Silent_Ghost | FX-8320 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1250 |     
Link

| 19031 | BL4CK_92 | i5-2500K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x GTX570 @ 810/1620/2140 | 
Link

| 11504 | klonekrieger | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 460 @ 821/1950 | 
Link*

*
Ranking [PCGHX] CLOUDGATE _*Single-GPU
*_ 
*Punktzahl  | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz |  Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command  Rate | Grafikarte(n) @   Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
 54123 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | Link

|50042|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | Link

|48823   | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 3,04 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2133Mhz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1426/2150 | 
Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|38402| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 7-12-7 1T | GTX 980 @ 1494/2095 | 
Link

|36711  | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB  DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1453/1753 | 
Link

|36151  | wolflux | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-35 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1280/1850| 
Link

|36046 | True Monkey | i7-4960X @ 5,095 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | GTX Titan @ 979/1803 |
Link

|35692| minicoopers| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36  1T | GTX 780 @ 1151/1900 | 
Link

| 35607 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1331/1948 | 
Link

|35059 | Mercury82 | i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2N | GTX 980 Ti @  1468 / 1801 | 
Link

|33462 | PCTOM | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 1T | GTX TITAN @ 1136/1556 | 
Link

|33151 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/1798 | 
Link

|32534 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GTX 970 @ 1500/3861 | 
Link

|32439 | frankie2510 | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan SC @ 1110/3304  |
Link

|32326 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1255/1950 |
 Link

| 32265 | Nikster | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1460/3900 | 
Link

| 32197 | RonGames | Xeon E5-1650 @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 | GTX 970  @ 1482/2001 | 
Link

|31878 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | GTX 780  @ 1320/1852  | 
Link

|31757 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1563/2098 | 
Link

|31346 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @1163/3055 | 
Link

|30864 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN @1002/1602/1041 | 
Link

| 30717 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1357/3914 | 
Link

|30589 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL10-11-10-28 1T | R9 290 @ 1250/1700 |
Link

|30138 | Majinvegeta20| i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1504/4001 | 
Link

|29776| Majinvegeta20| Xeon X5660 @ 4,0 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 |
Link

|29750 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1290/1753 | 
Link

|29616 | El_Lute | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX680 @ 1320/1730 | 
Link

|29397 | atze1979  | i7-3770K @ 5,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1202/3728/1272 | 
Link 

|29060 | DjTomCat | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @ 1189/3384 | 
Link

|28787| pagani-s  | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 |
 Link

|28603 | Lutz81 | i7-970 @ 4,6 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1320/3604 | 
Link 

|28593 | frankie.f1 | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1226/1640/1241 | 
Link

|28495 | Paulpanzer | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | HD 7970 @ 1325/1950 | 
Link

|28388 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-24 1T | HD7950 @ 1340/1750 | 
Link

|28274 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-10-10-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1003/1587 | 
Link

|27930 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1T |GTX 780 @ 1239/3900 | 
Link

|27921 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1140/1753 | 
Link

|27522 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290X @ 1150/1250 | 
Link

|27374 | Walter Röhrl | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1163/1750 | 
Link

|27281 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @1300/1700 | 
Link

|27275 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1041/1562 | 
Link
|27055 |
 iGameKudan | i7-3820 @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 8-8-8-16 1T | GTX 970 @ 1555/3506  | 
Link

|26854 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 2T | R9-390 @ 1235/1703 | 
Link

|26505 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1251/1750 | 
Link

|26350  | J.Ryan | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR-2133 MHz CL  9-11-10-28 2T | GTX680 @ 1260/1750 | 
Link

|26248 |  beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 | 
Link

|26068| Stryke7 | FX-8350 @ 4,9 Ghz | 16GB  DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @  1237/1602 | 
Link

|26055 | technus1975 | i7-970 @ 4,5 GHz | 18GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @959/1918/2404 | 
Link
|25951 
| Dissi | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz  CL 9-10-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1500 |
Link

|25909 | Marco83 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @1259/3206 | 
Link

|25898 | Incredible Alk | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD7970 @ 1140/1600  | 
Link

|25875 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2200MHz CL10-11-10-25 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1750 | 
Link

|25719| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 GHz @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|25647 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 970 @ 1216/1753 | 
Link

|25627| Fatalii | i7-2600K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | GTX 580 @1020/2040/1315| 
Link

|25512 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24| GTX 770 @ 1306/3750 | 
Link

|25276 | SilencedScout | i7-3770K @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1095/1550 | 
Link

|24974 | minicoopers| i7-3700K @ 5,0 GHz  |16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1072/1502/1137 | 
Link

|24959 | Christian745 | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz, CL9-11-10-27| GTX 670 @ 1306/3244 | 
Link

|24935 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD 7970 GHz @ 1150/1500 | 
Link

|24838 | Topper_Harley | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX670 @ 1241/3385 | 
Link

|24522 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX Titan @ 1026/1552 | 
Link

| 24223 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | 
Link

|24107 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz |  16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz  CL7-8-8-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1650  | 
Link

|24003 | atze1979| i7-3770K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 570 @1040/2100/1040 | 
Link

| 23956 | Atma | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1333 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 680 @ 1230/3490 | 
Link

|23953 | Legacyy | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-22 1T | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/1050  |
  Link

|23940|TashParker240 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 Ghz |16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1650 | 
Link

|23928 | McCrackin-2 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T  | GTX 670 @ 1161/3379 |  
Link

|23849 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL10-10-10-26 2T | HD7970 @ 1215/1900 | 
Link

|23756 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @1225/1650 | 
Link

|23631 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1753 | 
Link

|23555 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1085/1575/1085 | 
Link

|23544 | MrWoogey | i5-4670K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1100/1833 | 
Link

|23503 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 XT @ 1225/1600 | 
Link

|23394 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1T | GTX 580 @901/1802/2302 | 
Link

|23378 | namoet | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz  CL 9-9-9-24 2T| GTX 670 @ 1202/3300 | 
Link

|23183 | Henninges | i7-3930K @ 3,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 810/1502/810 | 
Link

|22808 | Quak_der_Frosch | i7-3770 @ 3,9 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1150/1228/3674 | 
Link

|22735 | Z3Rlot | i5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1215/3506 | 
Link

|22269 | Spitfire2190 | FX-8350 @ 4,975 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL 10-12-11-30 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1650 | 
Link

|22143 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24| GTX 570 @ 880/2200 | 
Link

|22128 | Bioschnitzel | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 914/3004 | 
Link

|22067 | spawny111 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @ 850/1700/2103 | 
Link

|21693 | Ion |  i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | HD 7850 @ 1052/1402 | 
Link

|21541 | NighPlayer32 | FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1966MHz CL 9-11-11-28 2T | GTX 580 @ 1001/2002/1163 | 
Link


|21480 |Quak_der_Frosch |  i5-4670K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T  | GTX 780 @ 1320/3300 | 
Link

|21383 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1600 | 
Link

|21273 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1337/1965  | 
Link

|21249 | MasterSax | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 570  @ 750/975/1500 | 
Link

|21101 | n3rd | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1475 | 
Link

|20582 | iGameKudan | i5-6500 @ 4,16 GHz | 8GB DDR4-2424MHz  CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 770 @ 1241/1753 | 
Link

|20450 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4,85 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7950 @ 1205/1830 | 
Link

|20442 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1290/3685 | 
Link

| 20399 | Arno1978 | FX-8350 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-9-8-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1110/1450 | 
Link

|20289 | pcfreak12 | Xeon E3-1245V3 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | HD 7870 @ 1120/1300 |  
Link

|19915 | atze1979 | FX-8350 @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @1010/2051/1010 | 
Link

|19792 | Jonnymcmod | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | 
Link

|19778| Stryke7 | Phenom II X6 1045T @ 3,9GHz | 16GB DDR3-1540MHz CL 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 570 @ 910/1820/2100 | 
Link

|19743 | Thallassa | i7-860 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 XT @ 1175/1500 | 
Link

|19739 | Maurer | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6950 @ 880/1375 | 
Link

|19657 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/4001 | 
Link

|19640 | schlenzie | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1150/1502 | 
Link

|19626 | Duvar | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | GTX 770 @1210/1293/1880 | 
Link

|19594 | vd29 | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2T | R9-290 @ 1100/1400 | 
Link

|19585 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 470 @751/1750/1502 | 
Link

|19584 | FabianHD | i5-2500K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1100/1475 | 
Link

|19573 | Zwitschack | Xeon E3-1230V2 @ 3,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 660 Ti @1130/1662 | 
Link

|19568 | Mrfloppy | i7-870 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 6-7-7-19 2T | GTX 670 @ 1267/1702 | 
Link

|19440 | Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|19409 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1250/3700 | 
Link

|19283 | GuLaScHEis | i5 3570k @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1254/1652 | 
Link

|19250 | JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 2T | GTX670 @ 980/1552 |
Link

|19246 | power02 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T|  GTX 680  @ 1218/1719 | 
Link

|19203 | Ausrasta| i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1600 | 
Link

|18962 | SubLeo | FX-8350 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7870 @1160/1320 | 
Link

|18931 | pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | 
Link

|18853 | BlackViper59 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24| HD 7950 1100/1500 | 
Link

|18793 | fear.de | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @ 783/3004 | 
Link

|18585 | RaptorOne | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX680 @1200/3300 |  
Link

|18430 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/1002 | 
Link

|18429 | Duvar | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | HD 7970 @ 1125/1600 | 
Link

|18256 | Horilein | i5-2550K @4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 @1280/1435 | 
Link

|18142 | MasterSax | i7-920 @ 4,0 GHz |  12GB DDR3-1194MHz CL 8-8-8-20-1T | GTX 570 @ 750/975/1500 | 
Link

|18043 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3150 | 
Link

|17850 | phila_delphia | i7-3740QM @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680M @ 950/2350 |  
Link

|17730 | Chinaquads| i5-3570k @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1400 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 670 @ 1215/3206 | 
Link

|17728 | esszett | i7-2600K @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 470 @800/1600/1790 | 
Link

|17572 | Jan565 | i5 3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1300MHz CL9-9-9-21-1T | HD 7870 @ 1000/2400 | 
Link

|17557| power02 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | GTX 570 @927/1090/1854 | 
Link

|17532 | Veget90 | i5-4670K @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL7-8-8-24  | GTX 770 @ 1306/3505 | 
Link

| 17504 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660Ti @ 1032/1110/3004 | 
Link

|17482 | PriQ | i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1423 | 
Link

|17409 | fragenbold | i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 670 @1143/1835/1221 | 
Link

|17322 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1000/1300 | 
Link
|17230 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 
1147
/1253 | 
Link

|17030 | B4C4RD! | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @980/987/6008 | 
Link

|16961 | Thallassa | i7-860 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD6950 @ 850/1300 | 
Link

|16933 | Pelk| i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 660 Ti  @ 1085/1502 | 
Link

|16899 | combatIII | i7-3720 QM @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970M @ 850/1200 | 
Link

|16807 | hendrosch |i5-750 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-23 1T | GTX 680 @ 1201/3500 | 
Link
|
16684 | majinvegeta20 | i7-940 @ 2,93 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333MHz CL8-8-8-20 | GTX 670 915/1502 |
Link

|16373 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753 | 
Link

|16372 | biohaufen | i7-920 @ 4,2 GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T | HD7850 @ 1190/1302 | 
Link

| 16360 | Markzzman | i5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1400MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 760 @ 1302/3548  | 
Link

|16246 | Klonekrieger | i5-3570 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1072/1550 | 
Link

|16238 | ybh | i5-2500K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27  | GTX 560Ti 448 @820/1900 | 
Link

|16210 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-28 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 MHz | 
Link

|16113 | Olstyle | i7-920 @ 3,67 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1046MHz CL 7-7-7-19 1T | HD 6970 @ 950/1375 | 
Link

|16108| Fips80 | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 840/1536 |
 Link 

|16062 | XQuasarX | Phenom II X6 1090T @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 570 @925/1850/1150 | 
Link

|15946 | FrozenEYZ | i5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 760 @ 1150/1502 | 
Link

|15919 | Hennemi | i5-3470 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1050/1400 |
Link

|15786 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7870 @ 1200/1200 | 
Link 

| 15520 | Markzzman | i5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1400MHz CL 8-8-8-24 1T | GTX 660 @ 1215/3404 |  
Link

|15417 | iGame Kudan| FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-33 2T| HD 7950 @ 950/1250 | 
Link

|15338 | Quak_der_Frosch | FX-6300 @ 4,86 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 650Ti Boost @ 1280/3564 | 
Link

|15320 | MecTronic | FX-6300 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD 7870 XT @ 1150/1550 | 
Link

|15287 | LTB | i5-3470 @  3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7970 @ 1000/1375 | 
Link

|14808 | Otep | Q9550 @ 3,825 GHz | 8GB DDR2-900MHz, CL5-5-5-18 | GTX 670 @ 1006/1527 | 
Link

|14397 | maltris | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 900/1250 | 
Link

|14140| Zakuma | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9 9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1100/1250 | 
Link

|14124  | To_By_B | i7-950 @ 3,7 GHz | 6 GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 8-8-8-24  | GTX 460 @ 870/1740/2050 |  
Link

|14093|Headcrash|i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24|HD 7870 @1050/1250 |
Link

|13881 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @ 1033/1502 | 
Link

|13639 | user42 | Q9550 @ 3,77 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1066MHz CL 5-6-6-18 2T | HD 6950 @ 950/1349 | 
Link

|13571| Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 7950 @1200/1650|
Link

|13558 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1766MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | GTX 560Ti @900/2004/1800 | 
Link

|13494 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 |
 Link

|13208 | NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T@3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @900/1800/4004 | 
Link

|12929 | DorianGray | Phenom II X4 @ 4,2 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-820MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1045/2310 | 
Link

|12791| pagani-s |  A10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|12679 | pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link

|12660 |   Horilein | i3-3220 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @1185/1760 | 
Link

|12590 | combatIII | Phenom II X4 965 BE @3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-25 1T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1575 | 
Link

|12310 | Polyethylen | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 560 @910/1820/2140 | 
Link

|12250 | jday | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5850 @ 892/1183 | 
Link

|12099 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 5770 @ 980/2850 | 
Link

|12054 | Niza | Phenom II X4 965 @3,4 GHz| 4GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @915/1502/980 | 
Link

|11916 | Chicago | C2Q 6600 @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1080MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 880/1760/1050 | 
Link

|11841 | Rezam | i5-2500K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6850 @ 790/1000 | 
Link

|11703 | Tommi1 | FX-6100 @ 3,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 OC @ 1058/1502 | 
Link

|11681 | klonekrieger | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1072/1550  | 
Link

|11594 | Himmelskrieger | FX-8120  @ 3,4 GHz |  8GB  DDR3 @ 1333 MHz  CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7850 @ 860/1200 | 
Link

|11510| TashParker240 | Phenom II X4 955 BE @3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| HD 6870  @ 950/1150| 
Link

|10892
| Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6870 @950/1150 | 
Link

|10871 | moboKiller | A6-3670K @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7850 @ 950/1300 | 
 Link

|10850 | diu_tesc | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 260 @ 695/1390/1240 | 
Link

|10805 | Explosiv | AMD FX-6100 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-9-8-28 1T | HD 7770 @1140/1370| 
Link

|10750 | janekdaus | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 580 @ 783/1544/2010 | 
Link

|10615 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link

|9828 | Xaser87 | Q9550 @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR2 @ 1066 MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | GTX 280 @ 720/1450/1300 | 
Link

|9737 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GT 640 @ 1100/1000 | 
Link

|9694 | klonekrieger | i3-2120 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 460 @ 875/1952 | 
Link

|9559 | janekdaus | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 650 Ti @ 1101/1450 | 
Link

|8676 | Stryke7 | i7-3610QM @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9 1T | GT 650M @ 810 | 
Link
|8225 | pagani-s | 
i7-860 
@ 
3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | Geforce 8800GtsGS @ 785/2100| Link

|7877 | Jolly91 | Q9550 @ 4,0 GHz | 6GB DDR2-942 CL5-5-5-18 2T | GTS 250 @ 750/1900/1200 | 
Link

|7619   |RyuUUU | Phenom 9650 X4 @ 2,3 GHz | 4GB DDR2-400 MHz CL 4-4-12-16 2T | R9-270X @ 1080/1400 | 
Link

|7568 | pagani-s |A10-7850K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | R7 @ 960/1066|
Link

|7556 | Abductee | A10-7850K @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL10-12-12-31 2T | R7 @ 800/1200  | 
Link

|7168 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-28 | 8800GTS 1GB @ 730/1050 | 
Link

|6907 | pagani-s | A10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | HD 8670D @ 1086/1066 | 
Link

|6611 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | Intel HD 4000 @650/1150 |
Link

|6576|pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link

|6392  | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link

|5472 | NCphalon | Celeron G1610 @ 2,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD4850 @ 700/2200 | 
Link

|5470 | Chicago | I7-2670QM @ 2,2 GHz | 6GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD6650M @ 600/800 | 
Link

| 4806 | GamerPC | Core2Duo E6750 @3,2 GHz | 2GB DDR2-800MHz CL  5-5-5-18 2T | GTS 8800 @781/1944/999  |
 Link


| 4651 | Möbyus | Core 2 Duo E7200 @ 2,5 GHz| 4GB DDR2-400MHz CL 6-6-6-18 2T | GTX 650 @ 1110/2500 | 
Link

|4558| pagani-s | i3-4010U @ 1,7 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 |   840M @ 1029/900| 
Link

|4173 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | 8600 GTS @738/1890/1188 |  
Link

|4011|  pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | Intel HD Graphics  @ 1100/1067 | 
Link

|3012 | Thallassa | i5-3210M @ 2,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD4000 @ 650/1300 | 
Link

|2761 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 | 
Link

|1639 | Blechdesigner | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | Intel HD 2000 @ 850/933 | 
Link

|
1240 |  Softy | AMD E-350  @ 1,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | HD 6310 @ 492/533 | Link

|854| pagani-s | Phenom II X4 20 BE @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-800MHz CL 11-11-11-28| HD 4250 @ 500/400 | 
Link

|634| pagani-s | i3-540 
@  
4,46 GHz | 2GB DDR3-1241 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 | HD Graphics @ 734/1241 |
 Link*
*​


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Alter Startbeitrag #4:


Spoiler



Ranking [HWBot] ICESTORM ​ 
[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_ice_storm,50]teamrank[/hwbot]

Ranking [PCGHX] ICESTORM _*Multi-GPU
*_ 
*Punktzahl | User Name |   CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |   Grafikarte(n) @  Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|
 236054 | True Monkey | i7-4960X @ 5,096 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 979/1751 |
 Link

|233719 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1360/2000 | 
Link

|224572 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | 
Link

|221936 | Blechdesigner | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | HD7970+HD7950 @1100/1500 | 
Link

|221823 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/3550 | 
Link

|219930 | D-zibel | i7-3930K @ 5,0 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-11-27 2T | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1100/3100 |  
Link

|215479
 | Loetkolben666 | i7-3960X @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-281T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1320/1750 | Link

|215330 | Blechdesigner | i7-2600K @ 5,2 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 7-10-7-27 1T | HD7970+HD7950 @1100/1500 | 
Link

|212199 | Fine Arts | i7-3930K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1060/1550 | 
Link

|205127 | eagle*23*| i5-3570K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1150/1750|
Link

|
203628 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @1304/3629|Link

| 203129 | Stoffel01 | i7-3930K @ 4,8 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-28 | HD 7990 + HD 7970 @ 1175/1575 | 
Link
|
200571 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1250/1750| 
Link

|200287| kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T | 4x HD 7970 @ 1010/1500 | 
Link

|195729 |  Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577 | 
Link
|
194546 | PCGH's Testmaschine | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-21 1T | 4x HD 7970 @ 1200/3600 | Link

|189680 | Brez$$z | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-12-11-30| 2x HD 7970 @ 1250/1500 | 
Link

|188439 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1241/3557 | 
Link

|187612 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX TITAN @1163/3055 | 
Link

|187557| Ultramarinrot | i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 | 2x HD 7950 @ 1165/1450  | 
Link

|187172 | atze | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX 570 @940/1880/2300 | 
Link

|185333 | Stolle2010 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1100/1400 | 
Link

| 184457 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 660 Ti  @ 1066/3304 | 
Link

|178938 | loltheripper | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6970 @ 950/1400 | 
Link

|178506 | Kroy | i5-2500K @ 4,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | 2x GTX580 @ 930/2150 | 
Link

|177360 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1001/1552 | 
Link

|177006 | Jan565 | Xeon X5650 @ 4,4 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1200 | 
Link

|169529 | Gremling | i7-3770K @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600  CL10-10-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 10591552/1124 |  
Link

|169311 | Jonas280791 | i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-9-9-27 | 2x GTX580 @ 772/ 1002| 
Link

|168460 | Troppa | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 780 SC @1136/1502 | 
Link

|159207 | BL4CK_92 | i5-2500K @ 4,3 GHt | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x GTX570 @ 810/1620/2140 | 
Link

|158777 | Fine Arts | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1150/1305 | 
Link

|154863 | Lord Wotan | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL  10-10-10-27 2T | 2x GTX560 Ti @910/1820/2100 + GT640 |
 Link

|154100 | DriveByFM | i7-3930K @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @1163/3520/1306 | 
Link

|151063 | Dark-Blood | i7-930 @ 4,2 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1320 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1201/3500  | 
Link

|149017 | Cyris | Xeon E5-2687W @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-32 1T | HD6990 @950/1310/1310 | 
Link

| 102008 | Silent_Ghost | FX-8320 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1250 |     
Link

| 100151 | klonekrieger | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX460 @ 828/2010 | 
Link

| 70921 |Quak_der_Frosch | i7-3770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1202/3350 | 
Link*

*
Ranking [PCGHX] ICESTORM _*Single-GPU
*_ 
*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |    Grafikarte(n) @  Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|
243542 | True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 CL 7-12-7 1T | GTX 980 @ 1494/2095 | 
Link

|229953 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | GTX 780  @ 1320/1852 | 
Link

| 228066 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2050 | 
Link

|227898 | Softy |  i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1255/1850 | 
Link

|225712| True Monkey | i7-4960X @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | GTX Titan @ 979/1803 |
 Link

|220375 | atze1979  | i7-3770K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @1302/3528/1302 | 
Link
|218396|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | Link

|214034 | Blechdesigner | i7-2600K @ 5,2 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 7-10-7-27 1T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1600 | 
Link

|
211851  | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB  DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1453/1753 | Link  
|
211759 | Paulpanzer | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 11-11-11-29 2T | HD 7970 @ 1325/1950 | 
Link


|211372 | MrWoogey | i5-4670K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1100/1833 | 
Link

|208731 | Marco83 | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @1259/3206 | 
Link

| 207989 | Nikster | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1460/3900 | 
Link

|207458 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1290/3685 | 
Link

|203904| Z3Rlot | i5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1215/3506 |
 Link

|203106| DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-10-22 1T | HD 7950 @ 1300/1750 | 
Link  

|202654 | minicoopers| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36  1T | GTX 780 @ 1151/1900 | 
Link

|201181 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i5-3570K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1625 | 
Link

|201084| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1350/1800 | 
Link

|200861 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/1798 | 
Link

|197734| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970  @ 1200/1600 | 
Link

|196805 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | GTX 780  @ 1311/1852 | 
Link

|196492 | frankie2510 | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL  9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan SC @ 876/1075/1617 |
Link

|195801 | atze1979 | i7-3770K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 570 @1010/2100/1010 | 
Link

|193918 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T  | GTX 770 @ 1306/4001 | 
Link

|193215 | Walter Röhrl | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1163/1750 |  
Link

|192767 | frankie.f1 | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1201/1502/1216 | 
Link

|190430 | DjTomCat | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX Titan @ 1189/3163 | 
Link

|188850 |Quak_der_Frosch | i5-4670K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1320/3300 | 
Link

|188080| J.Ryan | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz| 16GB DDR-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1260/
1750  | Link

|187711 | iGameKudan | i5-6500 @ 4,16 GHz | 8GB DDR4-2424MHz  CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 770 @ 1241/1753 | 
Link

|181787 | wolflux | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 14-14-14-35 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1280/1850 | 
Link

|186868 | Majinvegeta20| i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1504/4001 | 
Link
|
186853 | schlenzie| i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1150/1502 | 
Link

| 186733 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1240/3400 | 
Link

|186188 | technus1975 | i7-970 @ 4,71 GHz | 12GB DDR3-2048MHz CL 9-10-10-27 2T | GTX 580 @959/1918/2404 | 
Link

|185891 | Lutz81 | i7-970 @ 4,6 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1320/3604 | 
Link

|185845 | PCTOM | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-28 1T | GTX TITAN @ 1136/1556 | 
Link

|184292 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL10-11-10-28 1T | R9-290 @ 1250/1700 |
 Link

|184189 | SilencedScout | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1095/1550 | 
Link

|183517 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | GTX 580 @1020/2040/1315 | 
Link

|182333 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @1163/3055 | 
Link

|182083 | El_Lute | i7-3930K @4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1320/1730 | 
Link

|182047 | FabianHD | i5-2500K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1100/1475 | 
Link

|180676 | minicoopers| i7-3700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1072/1502/1137 | 
Link

|180621| Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4,85 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950 @ 1205/1830 | 
Link

|180571 | Jonnymcmod | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | 
Link

|180420 | Duvar | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24  | GTX 770 @1210/1293/1880| 
Link

|179444 | Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1T | HD 7970@1100/1500 | 
Link

|178574 | JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 2T |GTX670 @ 980/1552 |
Link

|
177772 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 | Link

|176368 | GuLaScHEis  | i5 3570k @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2000 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1254/1652 | 
Link

|
175665 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1560/2103 | Link
|175228 | fear.de | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @ 783/3004 | Link

|175132 | RonGames | Xeon E5-1650 @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 | GTX 970  @ 1482/2001 | 
Link

|174969 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @1300/1550 | 
Link
|174674 | Jan565 | i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 1300MHz CL9-9-9-21 1T | HD 7870 @ 1000/2400 | Link

|172853 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4,7 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T | HD 7870 @1230/1400 | 
Link

|172639 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2200MHz CL10-11-10-25 1T | GTX 680 1306/1750 | 
Link

|172508| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | 
Link

|171985 | power02 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| GTX 680 @ 1218/1719 | 
Link

|171977 | Ausrasta| i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz  CL9-9-9-24 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1600 | 
Link

|171941 | Topper_Harley | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX670 @ 1241/3385 | 
Link

|171569 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX770 @ 1306/3750 | 
Link

|170727 | McCrackin-2 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1161/3379 | 
Link

|169739 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1T | GTX 780 @ 1239/3900 | 
Link

|169635 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1T | GTX 580 @901/1802/2302 | 
Link

|169417 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1002(1041)/1562 | 
Link

|168863 | PCGHGS| i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1490/1762 | 
Link

|168682 | Legacyy | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-22 1T | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/1050 | 
 Link

|168185 | Majinvegeta20| Xeon X5660 @ 4,0 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 970 @ 1504/4001 | 
Link

|167596 | iGameKudan | i7-3820 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-16 1T | GTX 970 @ 1555/3506 | 
Link
|167414 
| Dissi | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz  CL 9-10-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1500 |
Link

|166461 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX Titan @ 1026/1552 | 
Link

|166326 | Christian745 | i7-3770K 4,6 GHz  | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL9-11-10-27| GTX 670 1306/3244 | 
Link

|166114| power02 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | GTX 570 @927/1090/1854 | 
Link

|165399 | MasterSax| i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 570  @ 750/975/1500 | 
Link

|164586 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD 7970 GHz @ 1150/1500 | 
Link

|164138 | Duvar | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | HD 7970 @ 1125/1600 | 
Link

|163578 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24| GTX 570 @ 880/2200 | 
Link

|162867 | Pelk| i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 660 Ti  @ 1085/1502 | 
Link

|162866 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 XT @ 1225/1600 | 
Link

| 162858 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660Ti @ 1032/1110/3004 | 
Link

| 162608 | namoet | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz  CL 9-9-9-24 2T| GTX 670 @ 1202/3300 | 
Link

|162473 | biohaufen | i7-920 @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T | HD 7850 @ 1190/1302 | 
Link

|
162067 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1650 | Link
 |161822| Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 680 @ 1085/1575/1085 | Link

|161502 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN @1002/1602/1041 | 
Link

|
161159 | RaptorOne | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX680 @1200/3300 |  Link

|
160891 | Bioschnitzel | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 914/3004 | Link

|160857 | ybh | i5-2500K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 | GTX 560Ti 448 @820/1900 | 
Link

|160556 |  MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1753 | 
Link

|
160310 | Chinaquads| i5-3570k @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1400 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1215/3206 | Link

|159754|TashParker240 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| HD 7970 @ 1100/1650 |
Link

|159587 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | 
Link

|
158879 | spawny111 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @ 850/1700/2103 | Link
 |158853 | Atma | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1333 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @ 1230/3490 | Link

|158801 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 970 @ 1216/1753 | 
Link

|158565| Veget90 | i5-4670K @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL7-8-8-24  | GTX 770 @ 1306/3505 | 
Link

|158463 | vd29 | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2T | R9-290 @ 1100/1400 | 
Link

|157029 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | HD 7850 @ 1052/1402 | 
Link

|156456 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1140/1753 | 
Link

|156062 | B4C4RD! | i5-2500K @ 4,5GHz |8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @980/987/6008| 
Link

|155685 | PriQ | i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1423 | 
Link

|154765 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @1225/1650 |
Link

|154475 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL10-10-10-26 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1600 | 
Link

|153313 | fragenbold | i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 670 @1143/1835/1221  | 
Link

|152722 | Fips80 | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @  840/1536 | 
Link

|151331 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 470 @751/1750/1502 | 
Link

|150570 | FrozenEYZ | i5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 760 @ 1150/1502 | 
Link

|150151 | hendrosch |i5-750 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-23 1T | GTX 680 @ 1201/3500 | 
Link

|149647 | Markzzman | i5-3450 @ 4,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1402 MHz  CL 8-8-8-24 1T | GTX 660 @ 1215/6804 | 
Link

|148348 | Jolly91 |  i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX780 Ti @ 1251/1750 | 
Link

   |147199 | Klonekrieger | i5-3570 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1072/1550 | 
Link

|145425 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1000/1300 | 
Link

|144927 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1337/1965  | 
Link

|141724 | Henninges | i7-3930K @ 3,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 810/1502/810 | 
Link

| 141269 | Rixx | Q9650 @ 4,0 GHz | 4 GB DDR-2 890 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 480 @ 825/1650/1900 | 
Link

|
140818| pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link
|139709 | Hennemi | i5-3470 @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1050/1400 |Link

|139207 | Thallassa | i7-860 @  3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD7870 XT @ 1175/1500 | 
Link

|138061 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/1002 |
Link

|137592| MasterSax | i7-920 @ 4,0 GHz |  12GB DDR3-1194 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1T | GTX 570  @ 750/975/1500 | 
Link

|136664 | NighPlayer32 | FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1966MHz CL 9-11-11-28 2T | GTX 580 @ 1001/2002/1163 | 
Link

|136286 | pcfreak12 | Xeon E3-1245V3 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | HD 7870 @ 1120/1300 | 
Link

|135307 | Stryke7 | FX-8350 @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1267/1602 | 
Link

|135198 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7870 @ 1200/1200 | 
Link 

|134863 | atze1979 | FX-8350 @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @989/2051/989 | 
Link

|134841| Mrfloppy | i7-870 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz 6-7-7-19 2T | GTX 670 @ 1267/1702|  
Link

|133831 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753 | 
Link

|132955 | Maurer | i7-2600K  @ 4,5GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6950 @ 880/1375 | 
Link

|132158 | Zwitschack | Xeon E3-1230v2 @ 3,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 660 Ti @ 1130/1702 | 
Link

|
132029 | Incredible Alk | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD7970 @ 1140/1600 | Link

|131961 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1250/3700 | Link

|131128 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3150 | 
Link


|
130269 | LTB | i5-3470 @3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7970 @ 1000/1375 | Link

|
129040|Headcrash|i5-2500K @ 3,3 Ghz|8GB DDR2-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24| HD 7870 @ 1050/1250 |Link

|
128575 | Spitfire2190 | FX-8350 @ 4,975 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL 10-12-11-30 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1650 | Link
|
128041 | Thallassa | i7-860 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 CL9-9-9-242T | HD 6950 @ 850/1300  | Link

|127510 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @ 1033/1502 | 
Link
 |126589 | Otep | Q9550 @ 3,825 GHz | 8GB DDR2 @ 900MHz, CL5-5-5-18 | GTX 670 @ 1006/1527 | Link

|126304 |n3rd| FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1475 | 
Link

|126006 | esszett | i7-2600K @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 470 @800/1600/1790 | 
Link

|125658 | Quak_der_Frosch | FX-6300 @ 4,86 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 650Ti Boost @ 1280/3564| 
Link

|123771 | DorianGray | Phenom II X4 @ 4,2 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-820MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1045/2310 | 
Link

|122674 | Polyethylen | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 560 @910/1820/2140 | 
Link

|121830 | user42 | Q9550 @ 3,77 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1066MHz CL 5-6-6-18 2T | HD 6950 @ 950/1349 | 
Link

|118617| Stryke7 | Phenom II X6 1045T @3,9GHz | 16GB DDR3-1540MHz Cl 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 570 @ 910/1820/2100 | 
Link 

|118500 | SubLeo | FX-8350 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7870 @1160/1320 | 
Link

|117589| Zakuma | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,0GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9 9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1100/1250 | 
Link

|116561 | XQuasarX | Phenom II X6 1090T @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 570 @925/1850/1150 | 
Link
|115802  | To_By_B | i7-950 @ 3,7 GHz | 6 GB DDR 3 @ 1066 MHz CL 8-8-8-24  | GTX 460 @ 870/1740/2050 |  Link

|
114477 | diu_tesc | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 260 @ 695/1390/1240 |  
Link

|
114372 | iGame Kudan| FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-11-11-33 2T| HD 7950 @ 950/1250 | Link
| 
113662 | Arno1978 | FX-8350 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-9-8-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1110/1450 | Link

|
112863 | MecTronic | FX-6300 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD 7870 XT @ 1150/1550 | Link
 
|
112313 | Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | HD 7950 @1100/1400|Link

|111777 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | 
Link

|111472 | Rezam | i5-2500K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6850 @ 790/1000 | 
Link

|
110778 | Olstyle | i7-920 @ 3,67 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1046MHz CL 7-7-7-19 1T | HD 6970 @ 950/1375 | Link
 |109657 | majinvegeta20 | i7-940 @ 2,93 GHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz, CL8-8-8-20 | GTX 670 @ 915/1502 | Link

|109053 | jday | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5850 @ 892/1183 | 
Link

|108515 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link

|
108439 
| Xaser87 | Q9550 @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR2 @ 1066MHz CL5-5-5-18 2T | GTX 280 @ 720/1450/1300 |
Link

|107778 | Horilein | i3-3220 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1185/1760 | 
Link

|106650 | pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 800/900 |
 Link

|106400 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1766MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | GTX 560Ti @ 900/2004/1800 | 
Link

|104993 | combatIII | Phenom II X4 965 BE @3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-25 1T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1575 | 
Link

|104447 | TashParker240 |Phenom II X4 955 BE @3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| HD6870 @ 950/1150|
Link

|103644 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|103185 | Niza | Phenom II X4 965 @3,4 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @915/1502/980 | 
Link

|102092 | BlackViper59 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24| HD 7950 1100/1500 | 
Link

|101429
| Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6870 @950/1150 | 
Link

|101134 | maltris | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 900/1250 | 
Link

|100959 | NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T@3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @900/1800/4004 | 
Link

|100026  | klonekrieger |i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1072/1550  | 
Link

|99729 | Chicago | C2Q 6600 @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1080MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 880/1760/1050 | 
Link

|98337 | combatIII | i7-3720QM @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970M @ 850/1200 | 
Link

|95334 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 5770 @ 980/2850 | 
Link

|95082| pagani-s | i7-860 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz  CL 11-11-11-30 | Geforce 8800GtsGS @ 730/2100| 
Link

|92832 | klonekrieger | i3-2120 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX460 @875/1952 | 
Link

|91899 | janekdaus | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 580 @ 783/1544/2010 | 
Link

|90219| pagani-s | A10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|89886 | Jolly91 | Q9550 @ 4,0 GHz | 6GB DDR2-942 CL5-5-5-18 2T | GTS 250 @ 750/1900/1200 | 
Link

|
89147 | Explosiv | AMD FX-6100 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-9-8-28 1T | HD 7770 @ 1140/1370| Link

|88253 | janekdaus | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 650 Ti @ 1101/1450 | 
Link

| 86395 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-28 | 8800GTS 1GB @ 730/1050 | 
Link

|86358 | Tommi1 | FX-6100 @ 3,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24  2T | GTX 670 OC @ 1058/1502 | 
Link

|83936 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GT 640 @ 1100/1000 | 
Link

|83129 | phila_delphia | i7-3740QM @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHZ CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680M @ 950/2350 |  
Link

|81783
 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 
1147
/1253 | 
Link

|77762| moboKiller | A6-3670K @ 3,4 GHz  | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7850 @ 980/1350 | 
 Link

|73822 | Stryke7 | i7-3610QM @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9 1T | GT 650M @ 810 | 
Link

| 73559 | pagani-s | A-10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | HD 8670D @ 1086/1066 | 
Link

|69704 | Abductee | A10-7850K @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL10-12-12-31 2T | R7 @ 800/1200 | 
Link

|68883 | Himmelskrieger | AMD FX-8120  @ 3,4 GHz |  8GB  DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7850 @ 860/1200 | 
Link

|68491 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Pentium E5700 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 6-6-6-15 1T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1000/2200| 
Link

|67956 | pagani-s |A10-7850K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | R7 @ 960 /1066|
Link

|65043  | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 |
 Link

|59231 | GamerPC | C2D E6750 @3,2 GHz | 2GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | GTS 8800 @781/1944/999 |
 Link

|53117 |RyuUUU | Phenom 9650 X4 @ 2,3 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-400 MHz CL 4-4-12-16 2T | R9-270X @ 1080/1400 | 
Link

|50944 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 1T | Intel HD 4000 @650/1150 | 
Link

|50186 | NCphalon | Celeron G1610 @ 2,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD4850 @700/2200 | 
Link

|44256|  pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | Intel HD Graphics  @ 1100/1067 | 
Link

|41947| pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link

|39721 | Möbyus | Core 2 Duo E7200 @ 2,5 GHz | 4GB DDR2-400MHz CL 6-6-6-18 2T | GTX 650 @ 1110/2500 | 
Link

|38944 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720  MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 8600 GTS @738/1890/1188 |  
Link

|35158 | Chicago | i7-2670QM @ 2,2 GHz | 6GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 6650M @ 600/800 | 
Link

|32231| pagani-s | i3-4010U @ 1,7 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 |   840M @ 1029/900| 
Link

|30650 | Thallassa | i5-3210M @ 2,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD4000 @ 650/1300 | 
Link

|30198| pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 |
 Link

| 27467 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 9400 GT @ 700/1450/500 | 
Link

|18447| pagani-s | i3-540 
@  
4,5 GHz | 2GB DDR3-1255MHz CL 8-8-8-20 | Intel HD @ 1099/1255 | 
Link

|15232| pagani-s | i7-860 
@ 
 3,67 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2004 MHz CL 10-10-10-28 | Geforce 7600GS @ 400/400 | 
Link
|14827 | Blechdesigner | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | Intel HD 2000 @ 850/933 | Link

|14438 |  Softy | AMD E-350  @ 1,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | HD 6310 @ 492/533 | Link

|13990| pagani-s | Phenom II X4 20 BE @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | HD 4250 @ 500/400 | 
Link

|2399 | grenn-CB | Athlon II X2 250 @ 3,0 GHz | 3GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-24 1T |  6150SE nForce 430@425/533|  
Link*
*​


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Alter Startbeitrag #5:


Spoiler



Ranking [HWBot] FIRESTRIKE EXTREME

[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_fire_strike_extreme,39]teamrank[/hwbot]

Ranking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE EXTREME _*Multi-GPU
*_*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @      Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @      Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 
27507|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,874 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 4x GTX 980 Ti @ 1537/1993 | Link

|23242|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 | 
Link

|
20806 | 1C3M4N | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T |  3x 980 Ti @ 1350/3656 | Link


|19048|Bull56| i7-6700K @ 5,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 11-13-14-15 2T | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1707/2022 | Link 
|
18683 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x GTX 780 Ti @ 1311/3760 | 
Link

| 18233| Nijo44 | i7-5960X @ 4,625 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1505/1965 | 
Link

|16191 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | 
Link

  | 15811 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x R9 290X @ 1095/1250 | 
Link

| 14326 | Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 14-14-14-38 2T | 3 x Titan Black @ 1230/1750 | 
Link

|13953 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3x GTX Titan @ 1230/1574 | 
Link

|13826 | Highspeed-dd | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 980 Ti  @ 1200/1788 | 
Link

|13266 | Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 12-13-13-35 2T | 3 x GTX Titan Black @ 1230/1750 | 
Link

|12515 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-24 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1506/2000 | 
Link

|
11475 | iltisjim | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 980 @ 1340/1768 | Link
|11414 | kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T | 4x HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | Link

|10764 | HisN | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan Black @ 1260/1750 | 
Link

|10753 | eagle*23* | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1490/1920 | 
Link

|10650 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/2000 | 
Link

|9817 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1165/1750 | 
Link

|9791 | Chris77 | i7-4960X @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2 x Titan Black @ 1050/3650 | 
Link

| 9453 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1306/3499 |
 Link
|9430| eagle*23* | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1250/1835 | Link

|9313 | BertB | Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1502/2000 | 
Link

|9257 | Chris77 | i7-3960X @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 2 x GTX Titan @ 876(+60)/3304 | 
Link

| 9153 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1001/1552 | 
Link

|9105 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1163/3005 | 
Link

|8470 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577 | 
Link

|8434 | Bettlerfield | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | 3 x HD 7970 @ 999/1375 | 
Link

|8246 | PitBull| i7-5930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-36 | 2x GTX 780 @ 1215/1625 | 
Link

|8120 | Troppa | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 780 SC @1136/1502 | 
Link

|8107 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 1006/1778 | 
Link

|7920 | BertB | FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | 2x R9-290 @ 1040/1250 | 
Link

|7462 | Hawky1980 | FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1200/1725 | 
Link

| 7410 | Heinippel | i7-3930K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 9-11-9-27 2T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1253/1699 | 
Link

|7128 | streetjumper16| i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 680 @ 1333/1927 | 
Link

|7038 | Brez$$z | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 10-12-11-30| 2x HD 7970 @ 1250/1500 | 
Link

|7013 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 | 
Link

|6488 | BertB | Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 | 2x GTX 770 @ 1254/1950 | 
Link

|
6417 | DriveByFM | i7-3930K @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 680 @1163/3520/1306 | Link

| 6390 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/3550 | 
Link

|5641 | S4rg3 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1241/3304 | 
LinkRanking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE EXTREME _*Single-GPU
*_*Punktzahl  | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @      Frequenz, Latenzen und  Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @      Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 
11683 | Bull56 | i7-5960X @ 5,76 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 11-13-14-15 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1841/2081 | Link

|11082 | SANE | i7-6700K @ 4,7GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-30 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2126/5599 |
Link

|10328 | Nijo44 | i7-5960X @ 4,625 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X @ 1525/2001 | 
Link
 
| 10126 | hellr3aser | i7-5820K @ 4,75 GHz | 12GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 17-17-17-36 | GTX Titan X @ 1540/2000 |     
Link

  | 10065 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | 
Link

|9957 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | 
Link
|9840 | Pitbull | i7 5960X @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2153 | 
Link

|9834 | HisN | i7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1506/2000 | 
Link
| 9788|Bull56| i7-5960 X@ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | Link
|9568 | 
Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1525/2100 | Link
|9521 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1568/2097 | Link

|
9358 | zymotic_spade | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1502/2049 | Link
|9301| Andy_1981 | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-36 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1499/2025 | Link

| 
9138 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL    9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1507/1875 | Link

|
9083 | Mercury82 | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1514/1951 | Link
|8978 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link

|8959 | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB  DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1529/1758 | 
Link

|8886 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1504/1903 | 
Link

|8512 | -H1N1- | Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-12 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1501/1753 |
 Link

|7301| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,7 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 7-12-7-30 1T | GTX 980 @ 1495/2080 | 
Link

|7252 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1512/4001 | 
Link

|7219 | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 3,03 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2133MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1426/2150 | 
Link

| 
7067 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
GTX 980 
@ 1503/4002  | Link
|
7047 | schneiderbernd | i7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-9-25 | GTX 980 @ 1548/4010 | 
Link

|6934 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-12-11-27 1T | GTX 980 @ 1518/4037 | 
Link

|6888 |Iceman245 | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1580/1763 | 
Link
|6571 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1367/2100 | 
Link

| 6413 | Nobiob | i5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL  11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 980 @  1438/1876 | 
Link

|6396 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | 
Link

|6330 | Lutz81 | i7-4790K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/3800 | 
Link

|6328 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650 @ 4,84 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1760MHz CL 7-9-8-24 1T | R9-290X @ 1331/1699 | 
Link

| 6248 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1370/4050 |
 Link

  | 6221 | Lutz81 | Core i7-970 @ 4,2 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/1900 | 
Link

|6207 | Nikster | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB  DDR3-2000 MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1460/3900 | 
Link

|6200 | eagle*23* | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | GTX 780 @ 1490/1920 | 
Link

|6104| Topper_Harley | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 12-12-12-28 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1287/1985 | 
Link

|6063 | noomilicios | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | R9-290X @ 1250/1625 | 
Link

|6050 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 2T | R9-390 @ 1231/1675 | 
Link

|5969 | xsiyahx | i7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1372/1853 |
Link

|5918 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GTX 970 @ 1500/3861 | 
Link

| 5915| Speedy1612 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-14-12-31 2T| R9-290X (unlocked) @1200/1600|
Link

|5906| pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | 
Link

|5846 | minicoopers| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36  1T | GTX 780 @ 1155/1900 | 
Link

|5831 | Chinaquads | i5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1595/1953 | 
Link

|5766 | PauLPanZer | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | R9-290X @ 1213/1474 |
 Link
|5743 | schmiddi2106 | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 @ 1342/1750 | Link

| 5710 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1357/3914 | 
Link

| 5670| Speedy1612 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-14-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1200/1500 | 
Link
|5585 | Matriach | i5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
GTX 970 
@1479/1878 | 
Link

|5551 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1253/1800 | 
Link

|5512 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/1798 | 
Link

|5388 | DjTomCat | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @ 1176/3294 | 
Link

|5153 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290X @ 1150/1250 | 
Link

|5116 | PitBull| i7-5930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-15-15-36 | GTX 780 @ 1228/1625 | 
Link

|5064 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @ 4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX TITAN @1163/3055 | 
Link

|4935 | frankie2510 | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL  9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan SC @ 876/1075/1577 |
Link

|4867 | MasterSax | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1006/1553 | 
Link

|4673 | -H1N1- | i7-3770K @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 | R9 290 @ 1000/1250 |
Link

|4602 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753 | 
Link

| 4532 | Onkel Lutz | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | HD 7950 1334/1775 |
Link

|4516|Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,54 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1350/1950 | 
Link

|4276| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 11-11-11-27 2T  | HD 7970 @ 1200/1650 |
 Link

|4199 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1340/1750 | 
Link

|4144 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @1270/1600 | 
Link
|
4048 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1250/3700 | 
Link

|3965 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | 
Link

|3819 | Nate | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1166/1777 | 
Link

|3730 | Duvar | i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8 GB DDR 3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24  | GTX 770 @ 1293/1903 | 
 Link

|3693 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-28 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|3656 | frankie.f1 | i7-3930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T| GTX 680 @ 1171/1612/1236 | 
Link

|3530 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,96GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | 
HD 7970
 @ 1100/3000 | 
Link

|3436 | Blechdesigner | i5-2500K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-7-26 1T|GTX 670 @ 1333/1753 | 
Link

|3397 | combatIII | Phenom II X4 965 BE @3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-25 1T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1575 | 
Link

|3225| JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 2T | GTX670 @ 980/1552 |
Link

|3176 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600K @ 4,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 670 @1225/1575 | 
Link

|3150 | KaterTom | i5-750 @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1724 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1280/1702 | 
Link

|3069 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | 
Link

| 2904  | BertB | FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-270X @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|2770 | NighPlayer32 | FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1966MHz CL 9-11-11-28 2T | GTX 580 @ 1020/2040/1170 |
Link

|2363 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660Ti @1032/1110/3004 | 
Link

|2182 | combatIII | i7-3720 QM @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970M @ 850/1200 | 
Link
|2100 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 
1147
/1253 | 
Link

|1408| power02 | i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | GTX 570 @927/1090/1854  | 
Link

|812   | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link

|762 | pagani-s | A10-7850K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | R7 @ 847/1066 | 
Link

|736 | pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 |
Link

|611 | pagani-s | A10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | HD 8670D @ 1086/1066 | 
Link

|432 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GT 640 @ 1100/1000 | 
Link

|222 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 | 
Link


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Alter Startbeitrag #6:


Spoiler




Ranking [HWBot] FIRESTRIKE ULTRA

[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_fire_strike_ultra,10]teamrank[/hwbot]

 Ranking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE ULTRA _*Multi-GPU*_
*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @        Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @        Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 
17337|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 4x GTX 980 Ti @ 1537/1993 | Link

| 13431|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 | Link

|11505 | 1C3M4N | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T |  3x EVGA 980Ti @ 1350/3656 | 
Link

|9708| Nijo44 | i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1525/1965 | 
Link

|
9457|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1439/1916 | Link

| 9100 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | 
Link

|8093   | Highspeed-dd | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 980 Ti  @ 1200/1788 |  
Link

|7232 | Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2133 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | 3 x GTX Titan Black @ 1270/1750 | 
Link

|6718 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1469/2001 | 
Link

|6477 | Idontkn0w123 | i7-5820K @ 3,3 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16 | 3x R9-290 @ 977/1250 | 
Link

|5863 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/4050 | 
Link
|5516|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 11-13-14-15 2T | R9-295X2 @ 1102/1250 | Link

|5226 | Idontkn0w123 | i7-5820K @ 3,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16 | 2x R9-290 @     1125/1474 | 
Link

| 5290 | Atent123 | i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2x GTX 980  @ 1466/1803 | 
Link

|5101 | BertB | Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1502/2000 | 
Link

|5006 | Donny85 | i7-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1317/1753 | 
Link

|4903 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 1163/1803 | 
Link

| 4436 | BertB | FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | 2x R9-290 @ 1040/1350 | 
Link

| 4405 | Hawky1980 | FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1215/1700| 
Link

|3632 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780  @ 1065/1577 | 
Link
Ranking [PCGHX] FIRESTRIKE ULTRA _*Single-GPU*_
*Punktzahl  | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @        Frequenz, Latenzen und  Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @        Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|5962 | SANE | i7-6700K @ 4,7GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-30 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2126/5599 |
Link

|5758 | Schrotti | i7-5930K @ 4,7GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2114/5508 |
Link

|5678| Rheinlaender| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2050/6003| 
Link

|5531 | hellr3aser | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | GTX Titan X @ 1560/2000 | 
Link

|5488| Nijo44 | i7-5960X @ 4,625 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X @ 1525/2001 | 
Link

| 5361 | hellr3aser | i7-5820K @ 4,75 GHz | 12GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 17-17-17-36 | GTX Titan X @ 1540/2000 |       
Link

| 5350 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | 
Link

| 5348 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | 
Link

|
5210 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1553/2101 | Link
|
5197|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1439/1916 | Link

|5047 | freak094 | i5-3570k @ 5,0 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1573/1980 | 
Link

|
5028| Andy_1981 | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-36 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1499/2025 | Link

|4996 | zymotic_spade | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1502/2049 | Link
|4970 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL    9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1507/1875 | Link

|4941 | Mercury82 | i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1505/2001 | 
Link
|4790 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link

| 4768 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1504/1903 | 
Link

| 4327 | MfDoom | i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T| R9-Fury X @ 1200/600 | 
Link

|3852 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 980 @ 1512/4001 | 
Link


|3839| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 11-13-13-35-2T | GTX 980 @ 1507/2095 | 
Link

|3762  | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 4,63 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1401/2150 | 
Link

|3672 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-12-11-27 1T | GTX 980 @ 1518/4037 | 
Link

| 3519 | Nobiob | i5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL  11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 980 @  1438/1876 | 
Link

|3427 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650 @ 4,84 GHz | 6GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1T | R9-290X @ 1331/1692 | 
Link

  |3301 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 2T | R9-390 @ 1231/1675 | 
Link

|3299 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | 
Link

|3214| pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | 
Link

|3180 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1253/1800 |
 Link

| 3177 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/4050 |
 Link

|3104 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1326/3925| 
Link

|3104 | Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2800 Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX Titan Black @ 1270/1750 |
 Link

|2938 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1490/1762 | 
Link

|2937 | Idontkn0w123 | i7-5820K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16 | R9-290 @    1160/1475 | 
Link

|2891 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/1798 | 
Link

|2738 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290X @ 1150/1250 | 
Link

|2434 |  grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753 | 
Link

|2082 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 GHz @ 1213/1600 | 
Link

 |2029 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link

|1066
 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 
1147
/1253 | 
Link

|251 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 |
 Link

|205 | pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 800/900 |
Link

|131| pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link​


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Alter Startbeitrag #7:


Spoiler



Ranking [HWBot] SKY DIVER​ 
[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_sky_diver,25]teamrank[/hwbot]Ranking [PCGHX] SKY DIVER _*Multi-GPU*_ *Punktzahl | User Name | CPU   @ Frequenz | Ram @      Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |   Grafikarte(n) @      Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|63530|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 |
Link

|61465 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | 
Link

|51492 | HisN | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan Black @ 1260/1750 | 
Link

|46419| Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4,06 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | 2 x GTX 980  @ 1367/1753 | 
Link

|46131 | Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000MMHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | 3 x Titan Black @ 1240/1750 | 
Link

|41151 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/2000 | 
Link

|40841| Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 12-13-13-35 2T | 3 x Titan Black @ 1230/1750 | 
Link

| 38445 | q67oc | i7-4790K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T  | 2x GTX 780Ti @ 1202/3500 | 
Link

|38088 | Minutourus | i7-4970K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-25 1T | 2 x R9-290 @ 1060/1600 | 
Link

|34906 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1060/1577 | 
Link

|32967 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 928/1753 | 
Link

  |32453 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/1775 |  
Link

|32429 | Minutourus | i5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-25 1T | 2x R9-290 @ 1080/1600 | 
Link

|31075 |Hawky1980 | FX-8350 @ 5,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1150/1600 | 
Link

|30216 | CenturyZXTEAM | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 690 @ 1040/1775  |
 Link

|27708 | Jan565 | Xeon X5650 @ 4,4 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1200 |
 Link

Ranking [PCGHX] SKY DIVER _*Single-GPU*_*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU    @ Frequenz | Ram @      Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |    Grafikarte(n) @      Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 51166 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | 
Link

|49801 | HisN | i7-5960X @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1506/2000 | 
Link

|
46215|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | Link

|40184 | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 4,53 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @1401/2150 | 
Link

|39353  | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB  DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1453/1753 | 
Link

|38494 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2050 | 
Link

|38222| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 7-12-7 1T | GTX 980  @ 1494/2095 | 
Link

|
37886 | Mercury82 | i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @  1468 / 1801 | Link
|
35780 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1563/2098 | 
Link


| 33478| Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1440/1803 | 
Link

| 32577 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GTX 970 @ 1500/3861 |
 Link

|31795 | RonGames | Xeon E5-1650 @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-11-28 | GTX 970 @ 1482/2001 | 
Link

|31739 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/4050 | 
Link

|30885  | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/1798 | 
Link

|30648 | noomilicios | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | R9-290X @ 1250/1625 | 
Link

|29659| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 | 
Link

|28836 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 | R9 290 @ 1150/1400 | 
Link

|28118 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 2T | R9-390 @ 1135/1680 | 
Link

|28049 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290X @ 1150/1250 | 
Link
|27100 | 
iGameKudan | i7-3820 @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-16 1T | GTX 970 @ 1555/3506
 | 
Link

|26907 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1240/1750| 
Link

  | 26401 | MasterSax| i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1006/1553 | 
Link

|25824 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7-4930K @ 4,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 9-11-11-28 1T |  HD 7950 @ 1110/1800 | 
Link

|24798 | Scoch | i5-4690K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1548/3855 | 
Link

|  24244 | TheSebi41 | FX-8350 @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1188/1300 | 
Link

|24193| Stryke7 | FX-8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB  DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @  1137/1502 | 
Link

|23868 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | HD 7950 @ 1300/1750 | 
Link

| 23358 | soldier8415 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1500 | 
Link

| 23087 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 770 @ 1300/3852 | 
Link

|22613| pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | 
Link

| 22336 | TashParker240 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1650 | 
Link

| 22172 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | 
Link
|21560| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7970 @ 1208/1654 | Link

|21364| iGameKudan | i5-6500 @ 4,16 GHz | 8GB DDR4-2424MHz  CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 770 @ 1241/1753 | 
Link

|20506 | Shizophrenic | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1280/2001 | 
Link

|19977 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 |
 Link

|19876 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753 | 
Link

|18047 | iGame Kudan| FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-33 2T| HD 7950 @ 950/1250 | 
Link

|16970 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL11-11-11-28 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | 
Link
|13045 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 
1147
/1253 | 
Link

|10180 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link

|10145 | pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link

|7021 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,856 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1856MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 |
 Link

|6505| Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1066 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | GT 640 @ 1163/1000 | 
Link

|6177 | pagani-s |A10-7850K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | R7 @ 960/1066| 
Link

|4722| pagani-s | i3-4010U @ 1,7 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 |   840M @ 1029/900| 
Link

|1893 |  pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | Intel HD Graphics  @ 1100/1067 | 
Link

|1752 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 | 
Link
​


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Alter Startbeitrag #8:


Spoiler




Ranking [HWBot] ICESTORM EXTREME​ 
[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_ice_storm_extreme,20]teamrank[/hwbot]​Ranking [PCGHX] ICESTORM EXTREME _*Multi-GPU*_ 

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @      Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @      Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|221393 | True Monkey | i7-4960X @ 5,096 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 979/1773 |
 Link

|217269 | MADman_One | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | 
Link

|  211906 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1370/4050 | 
Link

| 208009 | Blechdesigner | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | HD7970+HD7950 @1100/1500 | 
Link

|199783 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/3550 | 
Link

|173823 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1065/1577 |   
Link

|170526 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 1026/1552 | 
Link

  |161507 | Troppa | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 780 SC @1136/1502 | 
LinkRanking [PCGHX] ICESTORM EXTREME _*Single-GPU*_ 

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @       Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @       Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|218854 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 |
Link

| 214534 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | 
Link

|212536 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1255/1850 | 
Link

| 
208983|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | Link

| 206763| True Monkey | i7-4960X @ 5,095 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | GTX Titan @ 979/1803 |
 Link

|204423  | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1453/1753 | 
Link  

|201702  | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1401/2100 | 
Link

|191118| minicoopers| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36  1T | GTX 780 @ 1151/1900 | 
Link

| 189483 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1357/3914 | 
Link

|189038 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/1798 | 
Link

|187307 | Mercury82 | i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2N | GTX 980 Ti @  1468 / 1801 | 
Link

|184888 | Blechdesigner | i7-2600K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 8-9-8-26 1T| HD 7970 @ 1230/1700 | 
Link

|173298| DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-10-22 1T | HD 7950 @ 1300/1750 | 
Link

|167886 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1540/2109 | 
Link


|162832 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T  | GTX 970 @ 1490/1762 | 
Link

|157955 | Nate | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1166/1777 | 
Link

|154601 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1600 |
Link

|146060 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | 
Link

|143788| Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-290X @ 1000/1250 | 
Link

|134292| pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | 
Link

|126758 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753 | 
Link

|122402 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3150 | 
Link

|118341 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 |
 Link

|98829 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 MHz | 
Link

|93567 | pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 800/900 |
Link

|
89100 | 
pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link

|71150 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 
1147
/1253 | 
Link

|65031| pagani-s | i7-860 @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-11-30 | Geforce 8800GtsGS @ 730/2100| 
Link

|50246 | pagani-s | A10-7850K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 847/1066 | 
Link

|48373 | pagani-s | A10-6800K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | HD 8670D @ 1086/1066 | 
Link

|18793 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 | 
Link

|9739| pagani-s | i3-540 @ 4,5 GHz | 2GB DDR3-1255 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 | HD Graphics @ 1099/1255 |
 LinkRanking [HWBot] ICESTORM UNLIMITED

[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_ice_storm_unlimited,20]teamrank[/hwbot] 

Ranking [PCGHX] ICESTORM UNLIMITED 

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz |  Ram @        Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @         Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 
229200  | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | Link

|220752|Bull56| i7-5960X @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | Link

|214414| Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35  | GTX 980 Ti @ 1215/1753 | 
Link

|211567  | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1401/2100 | 
Link

|204836 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/2000 | 
Link
|
187665 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980 Ti @ 1568/2103 | 
Link


|175012| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 @ 1366/1813 | 
Link

|171073| pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 7970 @ 1208/1654   | 
Link

|167815 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T  | GTX 970 @ 1490/1762 | 
Link

|155226| pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 |  
Link

|147104 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780  @ 1065/1577 | 
Link

|133090
 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 
1147
/1253 | 
Link

|117686 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1800 |
 Link

|
106462 | pagani-s | Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500  | Link

|106160  | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 |
 Link

|
103997 | pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 800/900 |Link
|93740| pagani-s | i7-860 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 Mhz CL 11-11-11-30 | Geforce 8800GtsGS @ 730/2100| 
Link

|43484 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | GTX 470 @ 801/901 | 
Link

|28096 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 | 
Link​


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Alter Startbeitrag #9:


Spoiler



Ranking [PCGHX] DRIVER OVERHEAD TEST
Ranking DirectX 11 Single-Thread

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz |   Ram @        Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @          Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
2 817 751 | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1499/1753 | Link     

|2 741 373| pagani-s | Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1309/1800 | 
Link 

|2 708 254| pagani-s | Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link 


|
2 444 518| panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/1798 | 
Link
|2 422 457 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link

|
1 712 642 | pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link 
|
1 515 635 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 @ 1350/1800 | 
Link 


|1 273 813|DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10 -12- 11- 28 1T | HD7950 1300/1750MHz | Link


|
1 271 834 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 1097/1253 | Link
|1 193 002| pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T| GTX 470 @ 800/900 | Link
|1 145 147|Bull56| i7-4800MQX @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 870M @ 941/1250 | Link

|583 742| pagani-s | Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | GTX 470 @ 801/901 |
Link 

|303 887| pagani-s | Athlon 5150 @ 1,9 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1917MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 | 
Link Ranking DirectX 11 Multi-Thread

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz |    Ram @        Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @           Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|2 733 398 | pagani-s | Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 470 @ 608/837 | 
Link 
|
2 709 936 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980  @ 1203/1800 | Link

|
2 708 937 | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1499/1753 | 
Link


|2 622 976 | pagani-s |Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | GTX 980 @ 1309/1800 | Link 

|
2 499 056 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/ 1798 | Link
|
2 483 775  | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link
|
2 264 547 | pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | 
Link

|1 227 009|DrDave| i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | HD 7950 @ 1300/1750 | Link

|
1 189 078 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 1097/1253 | Link
|1 132 484|Bull56| i7-4800MQX @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 870M @ 941/1250 | Link

|1 092 139| pagani-s |Phenom II X6 1605 @ 3,8 GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 470 @ 800/900 | 
Link

|583 417 | pagani-s |Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | GTX 470 @ 801/901 |
Link

|267 822 | pagani-s |Athlon 5150 @ 1,9 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1917MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 | 
Link Ranking Mantle

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz |    Ram @        Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @           Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 
15 397 763|DrDave| i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | HD 7950 @ 1300/1750 | Link

|2 529 186 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,9 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1917MHz CL 9-10-9-26 1T | Radeon HD 8400 @ 600/800 | 
Link

|
| 
Ranking DirectX 12

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz |    Ram @        Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @           Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 
21 210 051 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link

|
20 858 697 | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1499/1753 | Link

|18 379 245 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980  @ 1203/1800 | Link 


|
18 043 027| panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600MHz CL15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/1798 | 
Link

|
13 622 902 |pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 2T | GTX 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link 
|11 320 471|Bull56| i7-4800MQX @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 870M @ 941/1250 | Link

| 8 177 375
 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX960M @ 1097/1253 | 
Link


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Fange mal an

IceStorm
177633 | Brez$$z | 3770k @ 4,5 Ghz | Domi Platins 8Gb 2133 Mhz | 2x 7970 @ 1125/1500 | Link

Cloud Gate
30674 | Brez$$z | 3770k @ 4,5 Ghz | Domi Platins 8Gb 2133 Mhz | 2x 7970 @ 1125/1500 | Link

Fire Strike
6334 | Brez$$z | 3770k @ 4,5 Ghz | Domi Platins 8Gb 2133 Mhz | 2x 7970 @ 1125/1500 | Link


----------



## Ion (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Icestorm*
 157274 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | HD 7950 @ 1100/1500MHz |* Link

Cloudgate*
24083 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | HD 7950 @ 1100/1500MHz |*Link
 
Firestrike
*7107 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | HD 7950 @ 1100/1500MHz | *Link*


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hier meine...kommt aber sicher nochmal ein Update die Tage rein. 

Icestorm
109657 | majinvegeta20 | i7-940 2,93 GHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz, CL8-8-8-20 | GTX 670 915/1502MHz | Link

Cloudgate
16684 | majinvegeta20 | i7-940 2,93 GHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz, CL8-8-8-20 | GTX 670 915/1502MHz |Link

Firestrike
5682 | majinvegeta20 | i7-940 2,93 GHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz, CL8-8-8-20 | GTX 670 915/1502MHz | Link


----------



## CheGuevara23 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hier sind meine "Ergebnisse" 

Icestorm

71609 l CheGuevara23 l i7-3610QM @ Stock (2.3 GHz) l 6GB DDR3 l GTX660m

Cloudgate

8910 l CheGuevara23 l i7-3610QM @ Stock (2.3 GHz) l 6GB DDR3 l GTX660m

Firestrike

1597 l CheGuevara23 l i7-3610QM @ Stock (2.3 GHz) l 6GB DDR3 l GTX660m


----------



## KaterTom (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Fire Strike 6203 | KaterTom i5-750 @3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1724 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 670 @ 1280/1702 | Link

Fire Strike Extreme 3150 | KaterTom i5-750 @3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1724 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 670 @ 1280/1702 | Link


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 161822| Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 680 @1085/1575/1085 | Link
 
Cloudgate: 23555 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 680 @1085/1575/1085 | Link
 
Firestrike: 6703 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 680 @1085/1575/1085 | Link


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Das Bild habe ich vor dem Erspähen dieses Threads angefertigt - hoffe, das geht. Wenn nicht, dann ist's fürs Archiv. 

Icestorm: 127318 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1666MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1.200/3.600 MHz | Link

Cloudgate: 18831 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1666MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1.200/3.600 MHz | Link

Firestrike: 7809 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1666MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1.200/3.600 MHz | Link

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 112645 | Stryke7 | PhenomII X6 @ 3,75Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1482Mhz Cl 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100
Cloudgate: 15897 | Stryke7 | PhenomII X6 @ 3,75Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1482Mhz Cl 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100
Fire Strike: 4313  | Stryke7 | PhenomII X6 @ 3,75Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1482Mhz Cl 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100

Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 14827 | Blechdesigner | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | Intel HD 2000 @ 850/933 | Link
 
Cloudgate: 1639 | Blechdesigner | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | Intel HD 2000 @ 850/933 | Link http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259341-ranking-3dmark-2013-a.html


----------



## Christian745 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hallo alle zusammen,
Icestorm
141589 | Christian745 | i7-3770K 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz, CL9-11-10-27| GTX 670 1306/3204MHz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme6

Cloudgate
21809 | Christian745 | i7-3770K 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz, CL9-11-10-27| GTX 670 1306/3204MHz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme6

Firestrike
6588 | Christian745 | i7-3770K 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz, CL9-11-10-27| GTX 670 1306/3204MHz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme6


----------



## Jan565 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm

174674 | Jan565 | i5 3570K 4,6GHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 1300MHz, CL9-9-9-21-1T | 7870 1000/2400 | Link

Cloudgate

17572 | Jan565 | i5 3570K 4,6GHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 1300MHz, CL9-9-9-21-1T | 7870 1000/2400 | Link

Fire Strike 

4933 | Jan565 | i5 3570K 4,6GHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 1300MHz, CL9-9-9-21-1T | 7870 1000/2400 | Link


----------



## Atma (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ice Storm

158853 | Atma | i7-2600K 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1333 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 680 1230/3490 Link

Cloudgate

23956 | Atma | i7-2600K 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1333 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 680 1230/3490 Link

Fire Strike

7193 | Atma | i7-2600K 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1333 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 680 1230/3490 Link


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ice Storm

160310 | Chinaquads| i5-3570k 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1400 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 670 1215/3206 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-M

Cloudgate

17730 | Chinaquads| i5-3570k 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1400 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 670 1215/3206

Fire Strike

6161| Chinaquads| i5-3570k 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1400 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 670 1215/3206http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9026


----------



## Hawky1980 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Da die ersten beiden Benchs etwas für Spielzeuge sind, werde ich mich mal im Fire Strike Ranking verewigen. 
DrDave, hab für dich noch etwas Luft gelassen. 


Fire Strike: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8286 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1300/1700 MHz | Link


----------



## Otep (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm
126589 | Otep | Q9550 @ 3,825 GHz | 8GB DDR2 @ 900MHz, CL5-5-5-18 | GTX 670 1006/1527MHz | link

Cloudgate
14808 | Otep | Q9550 @ 3,825 GHz | 8GB DDR2 @ 900MHz, CL5-5-5-18 | GTX 670 1006/1527MHz | link

Firestrike
5546 | Otep | Q9550 @ 3,825 GHz | 8GB DDR2 @ 900MHz, CL5-5-5-18 | GTX 670 1006/1527MHz | linkhttp://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7103


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Da die ersten beiden Benchs etwas für Spielzeuge sind, werde ich mich mal im Fire Strike Ranking verewigen.
> DrDave, hab für dich noch etwas Luft gelassen.
> 
> 
> ...



Wieder mal sehr schick! Mit welchem Takt lief die Northbridge?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Hawky1980 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Moin Raff
Waren nur 3,0 Ghz siehe Screen in deinem Zitat. Alles über 3,2 Ghz braucht zuviel Voltage.


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hier sollen nur Ergebnisse gepostet werden  Für alles andere --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259343-3dmark-2013-diskussionsthread.html

Das gilt auch für Admins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fear.de (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 175228 | fear.de | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @783/3004 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H

Cloudgate: 18793 | fear.de | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @783/3004 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H

Firestrike: 5581 | fear.de | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 @783/3004 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-D3H


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*@Brez$$z*

Bitte RAM-Latenzen nachtragen.


****Updates eingefügt***
*
edit:


IceStorm:
190641 |  Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @1030/1750/1135 | Link

Cloudgate:
31059 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @1030/1750/1135 | Link

Firestrike:
11624 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @1030/1750/1135 | Link
*
 

*


----------



## beren2707 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ice Storm: 177772 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 | Link
 
Cloudgate: 26248 |  beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 | Link

Firestrike: 8311 |   beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 | Link

Hätte noch mehr holen können, aber ab 350W Last der Grafikkarte löst wohl leider die Schutzschaltung meines Netzteils aus.


----------



## sodelle (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

icestorm
160271|sodelle | I5-2500k @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 | 2x GTX 570 @786/1572/2100 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P160271 3DMarks

Cloudgate:
18812 |sodelle | I5-2500k @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 | 2x GTX 570 @786/1572/2100 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P18812 3DMarks

Firestrike:
6138 |sodelle | I5-2500k @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 | 2x GTX 570 @786/1572/2100 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P6138 3DMarks


----------



## KaterTom (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@Softy: Im Firestrike sind die Plätze 6 (6588) und 7 (6703) vertauscht.


----------



## Explosiv (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 89147 | Explosiv | AMD FX 6100 @4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-9-8-28 1T | HD 7770 @1140/1370| Link

Cloudgate: 10805 | Explosiv | AMD FX 6100 @4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-9-8-28 1T | HD 7770 @1140/1370| Link

Firestrike: 2894 | Explosiv | AMD FX 6100 @4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 8-9-8-28 1T | HD 7770 @1140/1370| Link


----------



## Ion (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Ion schrieb:


> *Icestorm*
> 157274 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | HD 7950 @ 1100/1500MHz |* Link
> 
> Cloudgate*
> ...


 
*Update*

*Icestorm*
 162067 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.3GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | HD 7950 @ 1100/1650MHz | Link

*Cloudgate*
24107 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.3GHz |  16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | HD 7950 @ 1100/1650MHz  | Link

*Firestrike*
7321 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.3GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | HD 7950 @ 1100/1650MHz | Link


----------



## Hennemi (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Icestorm*
 139709 | Hennemi | i5-3470 @ 3.2GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL9-9-9-24 CR2 | HD 7950 @ 1050/1400MHz |*Link**
Cloudgate*
15919 | Hennemi | i5-3470 @ 3.2GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL9-9-9-24 CR2 | HD 7950 @ 1050/1400MHz |*Link  
Firestrike
*6307 | Hennemi | i5-3470 @ 3.2GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL9-9-9-24 CR2 | HD 7950 @ 1050/1400MHz |*Link*​


----------



## GrEmLiNg (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Icestorm*
34297 |GrEmLiNg | i7-3770K @ 3.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL10-10-10-27 1T | GTX680 SC SLI @ 1059/1552MHz/1124 |Link
*Cloudgate*
19192 | GrEmLiNg| i7-3770K @ 3.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL10-10-10-27 1T | GTX680 SC SLI @ GPU Clock 1059/Memory 1552MHz/Boost 1124/Shaders 1536 Unified |Link 
*Firestrike*
5477 | GrEmLiNg| i7-3770K @ 3.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL10-10-10-27 1T | GTX680 SC SLI @ 1059/1552MHz/1124|Link

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68X-UD3H-B3

WHQL 310.90

Edit : Ich finde den ganzen Benchmark schrottig, habe teilweise weniger fps wie jemand mit einer Karte. Und bei den Physik X Test wird nur die CPU benutzt keine graka, und dann gibt es nicht mal nen aktuellen Treiber sehr witzig. Ist mir auch neu das in Games nur die Graka benutzt wird und kaum die CPU teilweise lag die CPU auslastung bei 13 % ???

P.S Aufgrund des alters des Boards und des rams, kann ich nicht mal übertakten schöne kacke


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



KaterTom schrieb:


> @Softy: Im Firestrike sind die Plätze 6 (6588) und 7 (6703) vertauscht.



Vielen Dank für den Hinweise 

@sodelle
Bitte RAM Latenzen einfügen.

@Gremling
Probier mal den 310.96 Beta Treiber. Offensichtlich hat der 310.90 noch kein passendes SLI-Profil. 

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Explosiv (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Muss eine Korrektur einreichen. Habe mich leider bei den Taktraten vertan.  
HD 7770 @1140/13*7*0 und nicht 1360, wie auch auf der Validierung zu erkennen 

Danke 

MfG


----------



## GrEmLiNg (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Old 310.90 WHQL


Icestorm
34297 |GrEmLiNg | i7-3770K @ 3.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL10-10-10-27 1T | GTX680 SC SLI @ 1059/1552MHz/1124 |Link
Cloudgate
19192 | GrEmLiNg| i7-3770K @ 3.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL10-10-10-27 1T | GTX680 SC SLI @ GPU Clock 1059/Memory 1552MHz/Boost 1124/Shaders 1536 Unified |Link 
Firestrike
5477 | GrEmLiNg| i7-3770K @ 3.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL10-10-10-27 1T | GTX680 SC SLI @ 1059/1552MHz/1124|Link

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68X-UD3H-B3


Update 313.96 Beta

Icestorm
147663 |GrEmLiNg | i7-3770K @ 3.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL10-10-10-27 1T | GTX680 SC SLI @ 1059/1552MHz/1124 |Link
Cloudgate
24791 | GrEmLiNg| i7-3770K @ 3.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL10-10-10-27 1T | GTX680 SC SLI @ GPU Clock 1059/Memory 1552MHz/Boost 1124/Shaders 1536 Unified |Link 
Firestrike
10016 | GrEmLiNg| i7-3770K @ 3.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL10-10-10-27 1T | GTX680 SC SLI @ 1059/1552MHz/1124|Link

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68X-UD3H-B3

Ahaaaa man nehme 313.96 beta und schon geht es ab


----------



## JohnLoki (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm
172322 | JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,3GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL8-8-8-24 CR2 |GTX670 @ 980/1502MHz |Link

Cloudgate
18419 | JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,3GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL8-8-8-24 CR2 | GTX670 @ 980/1502MHz |Link 

Firestrike
5832 | JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,3GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL8-8-8-24 CR2 | GTX670 @ 980/1502MHz |Link


----------



## Hawky1980 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Kleines Update
Die Graka kommt jetzt langsam auf Touren.  

8542 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1300/1950 MHz | Link


----------



## Tripleh84 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 174708 | Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1T | HD 7970@1050/1500 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2966

Cloudgate: 18632 | Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1T | HD 7970@1050/1500 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2966

Firestrike: 7184 |  Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1T | HD 7970@1050/1500 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2966


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@Gremling + Tripleh84

Bitte (in Zukunft) die Links hinten anfügen.


****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Niza (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ich bin einer der ersten der mit einem Phenom II X4 965 ankommt

So mein Ergebnis hier:

Icestorm: 103185 | Niza | Phenom II X4 965 @3,4 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @915/1502/980 | Link

Cloudgate: 12054 | Niza | Phenom II X4 965 @3,4 GHz| 4GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @915/1502/980 | Link

Firestrike: 3892 | Niza  | Phenom II X4 965 @3,4 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 Ti @915/1502/980 | Link

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Tripleh84 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Schnelles Update mit anderen Taktraten: 

Icestorm: 179444 | Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1T | HD 7970@1100/1500 | Link

Cloudgate: 19440 | Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1T | HD 7970@1100/1500 | Link

Firestrike: 7410 |  Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1T | HD 7970@1100/1500 | Link


----------



## DorianGray (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

so:

Icestorm: 123048 | DorianGray | Phenom II X4 @ 4,1 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1.000/2.208 MHz | Link

Cloudgate: 12658 | DorianGray | Phenom II X4 @ 4,1 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1.000/2.208 MHz | Link

Firestrike: 3330 | DorianGray | Phenom II X4 @ 4,1 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1.000/2.208 MHz | Link


mfg


----------



## El_Lute (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Interessantes Ergebnis im Vergeich

Icestorm: 182083 | El_Lute | i7-3930K @4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX680 @1320/1730 | Link 

Cloudgate: 29616 | El_Lute | i7-3930K @4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX680 @1320/1730 | Link 

Firestrike: 7760 | El_Lute | i7-3930K @4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX680 @1320/1730 | Link


----------



## Christian745 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update mit leichtem cpu oc:

Icestorm
166326 | Christian745 | i7-3770K 4,6 GHz  | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz, CL9-11-10-27| GTX 670 1306/3244MHz | Link

Cloudgate
24959 | Christian745 | i7-3770K 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz, CL9-11-10-27| GTX 670 1306/3244MHz | Link

Firestrike
6746 | Christian745 | i7-3770K 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz, CL9-11-10-27| GTX 670 1306/3244MHz | Link


----------



## FabianHD (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm
145244 | FabianHD | i5-25000K 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1333MHz Cl10-10-10-30| Gigabyte 7950 1100/1450Mhz | Link

Cloudgate
17846 | FabianHD |  i5-25000K 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz Cl10-10-10-30| Gigabyte 7950 1100/1450Mhz | Link

Firestrike
6121 | FabianHD |  i5-25000K 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz Cl10-10-10-30| Gigabyte 7950 1100/1450Mhz | Link


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## gecan (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Icestorm*:
190325 | gecan | i7-3930K 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 | Asus Matrix Platinum 7970 @ 1200/1700MHz | Link

*Cloud Gate*:
37394 | gecan | i7-3930K 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 | Asus Matrix Platinum 7970 @ 1200/1700MHz | Link

*Fire Strike*:
13397 | gecan | i7-3930K 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 | Asus Matrix Platinum 7970 @ 1200/1700MHz | Link


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

UPDATE VON MIR

Ice Storm

168742 | Chinaquads| i5-3570k 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1400 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 670 1228/3206 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-M

Cloudgate

18569 | Chinaquads| i5-3570k 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1400 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 670 1228/3206

Fire Strike

6218| Chinaquads| i5-3570k 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1400 MHz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 670 1228/3206


----------



## bootzeit (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X3 720,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-MA74GM-S2H



Mein Treiber wurde nicht akzeptiert...WTF :-O


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Erster Versuch,

*FIRST STRIKE*

6237 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600k @4,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 670 @1215/1502 | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutz81 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 185891 | Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1320/3604 Mhz | Link 

Cloudgate: 28603 | Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1320/3604 Mhz | Link 

Firestrike: 7678 | Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,6GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1320/3604 Mhz | Link


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****

@die, die jetzt nicht in der Liste sind 

Bitte Startpost beachten. Es ist zu zeitaufwändig / nervig für mich, jedesmal die Links selbst hinter den Score zu basteln. So schwer ist das nicht


----------



## bootzeit (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> ****Updates eingefügt****
> 
> @die, die jetzt nicht in der Liste sind
> 
> Bitte Startpost beachten. Es ist zu zeitaufwändig / nervig für mich, jedesmal die Links selbst hinter den Score zu basteln. So schwer ist das nicht


 

Ok dann vergess mein Post .


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Sorry, falscher Thread.


----------



## minicoopers (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

So dann mache ich auch mal mit 

Icestorm: 180676 | minicoopers| Core i7 3700K @ 5GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL10-10-10-27-2T | GTX 680 @ 1072/1502/1137 Mhz | Link

Cloudgate: 24974 | minicoopers| Core i7 3700K @ 5GHz  |16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL10-10-10-27-2T | GTX 680 @ 1072/1502/1137 Mhz | Link

Firestrike: 6403 | minicoopers| Core i7 3700K @ 5GHz  | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL10-10-10-27-2T | GTX 680 @ 1072/1502/1137 Mhz | Link

Ich werde das ganze dann noch mal machen, wenn ich die Graka mal übertakte  Derzeit ist ja nur die CPU etwas übertaktet


----------



## Thallassa (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 128041 | Thallassa | Core i7-860 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 CL9-9-9-24-2T | HD6950 @ 850/1300 Mhz | Link

Cloudgate: 16961 | Thallassa | Core i7-860 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 CL9-9-9-24-2T | HD6950 @ 850/1300 Mhz | Link

Firestrike: 3564 | Thallassa | Core i7-860 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 CL9-9-9-24-2T | HD6950 @ 850/1300 Mhz | Link

In 1 - 3 Tagen kommen dann neue Ergebnisse mit neuer Karte


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Mein "KüchenPC"

*FIRST STRIKE*

3123 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Pentium E5700 @3,73GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066 CL 6-6-6-15 1T | GTX 560Ti @980/2200 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SubLeo (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

All@Stock

Icestorm: 105505 | SubLeo | FX8350@4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7870 @1100/1200 | Link

Cloudgate: 17360 | SubLeo | FX8350@4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7870 @1100/1200 | Link

Firestrike: 5007 | SubLeo | FX8350@4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7870 @1100/1200 | Link


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

***Updates eingefügt***


----------



## Horilein (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 172853 | Horilein | i5-2550k @4,7 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T | HD 7870 @1230/1400 | Link

Cloudgate: 18079 | Horilein | i5-2550k @4,7 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T | HD 7870 @1230/1400 | Link

 Firestrike: 5534 | Horilein | i5-2550k @4,7 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T | HD 7870 @1230/1400 | Link


----------



## FabianHD (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Update*
Icestorm
178073 | FabianHD | i5-25000K *4,7* GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1333MHz Cl10-10-10-30| Gigabyte 7950 1100/1450Mhz | link

Cloudgate
18997 | FabianHD | i5-25000K *4,7* GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz Cl10-10-10-30| Gigabyte 7950 1100/1450Mhz | link

Firestrike
6955 | FabianHD | i5-25000K *4,7 *GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz Cl10-10-10-30| Gigabyte 7950 1100/1450Mhz | link


----------



## BlackViper59 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Eig. müsste noch mehr gehen da ich auch beim 3DM11 mit 4,9Ghz und 1250/1550MHz benchen konnte, aber aktuell kackt mein Rechner bei solchen Taktraten ab.
Warum ist mein Icestorm bench so niedrig  

Icestorm
  94658 | BlackViper59 | i5-2500K 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz Cl9-9-9-24| VTX3D 7950 1100/1250Mhz | Link

Cloudgate
  17467 | BlackViper59 | i5-2500K 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz Cl9-9-9-24| VTX3D 7950 1100/1250Mhz | Link

Firestrike
  6272 | BlackViper59 | i5-2500K 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz Cl9-9-9-24| VTX3D 7950 1100/1250Mhz | Link


----------



## DrDave (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Firestrike: 8814 | DrDave | i7-3770K @4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-24 1T | HD7950 @1370/1750 | Link


----------



## atze1979 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 124412 | atze1979 | FX8350 @4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @919/1944/919 | Link

Cloudgate: 18079 | atze1979 | FX8350 @4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @919/1944/919 | Link

Firestrike: 4355 | atze1979 | FX8350 @4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @919/1944/919 | Link


http://www.3dmark.com/cg/45070


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME
SLI 680er ... ohne Übertacktung


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*** letztes Update für heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ***

@ThomasHAFX
Bitte Startpost beachten.


----------



## Brez$$z (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Softy Softy Softy, ich war der erste und wurde nicht in die Liste eingefügt !! nanana böser bube 

aber jetzt gibt eh ein Update

FireStrike
12041 | Brez$$z | 3770k @ 4,5 Ghz | Domi Platins 8Gb 2133 Mhz CL 10-12-11-30| 2x 7970 @ 1125/1500 | Link

das ganze auf den 24/7 Settigns.... mal schaun vllt geht am WE mal mehr wenn ich Zeit habe


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Softy Softy Softy, ich war der erste und wurde nicht in die Liste eingefügt !! nanana böser bube



Ja, habe ich doch geschrieben. Trage bitte die RAM-Latenzen nach, dann kommst Du mit auf die Liste


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> *** letztes Update für heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Was willste drinnen haben ? 

Habe auch welche 9-9-9-24  = ) 
reicht das den ?
mein XMP 1600 profile würde 8-8-8-24 geben ka ob sich das beim Benchmark auszahlt ... ich mach normal bei sowas nich mit


----------



## Brez$$z (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Sorry, das mit den Latenzen hab ich total übersehen.


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Was willste drinnen haben ?



Schau einfach, wie es die anderen gemacht haben 



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Sorry, das mit den Latenzen hab ich total übersehen.



KP  Jetzt bist Du ja drin (obwohl Du mich vom 2. Platz verdrängt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Februar 2013)

Icestorm: 112586| Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 7950 @1100/1400|Cat13.1|

Cloudgate: 13375 | Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 7950 @1100/1400|Cat13.1| 

Firestrike: 6304 | Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 7950 @1100/1400|Cat13.1|


habe mal meine 24/7 settings getestet...warum habe ich sowenige punkte....?!???????

Treiber eventuell benutze den 13.1


----------



## Brez$$z (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Jop, nimm 13.1 oder 13.2 Beta. Hatte erst den 12.11 Beta drinne aber da ging mal garnichts ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hui, hübscher Vergleich zwischen mir und Atze:  mein X6 gegen seinen FX 8350.  Trotz zwei Kernen mehr und deutlich höherem Takt kommt da wohl nicht so viel mehr raus    Grafikkarten sind ja fast identisch ...

Zeigt trotzdem wieder imposant, dass AMD es leider nicht schafft, an der Performance wirklich was zu verbessern :/


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

So, dann mal ein Schuss ins Blaue^^

Icestorm: 132029 | Incredible Alk | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD7970 @ 1140/1600 | Link

Cloudgate: 25898 | Incredible Alk | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD7970 @ 1140/1600  | Link

Firestrike: 7125 | Incredible Alk | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD7970 @ 1140/1600  | Link

Warum will der meinen Treiber eigentlich nicht?
Ist der Catalyst 13.1 @default


----------



## Benie (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Einfach mal durchlaufen lassen mit 24/7 Settings und ner betagten GTX570


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So, dann mal ein Schuss ins Blaue^^
> 
> Icestorm: 132029 | Incredible Alk | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD7970 @ 1140/1600 | Link
> 
> ...



jo habe auch das problem.....habe auch den 13.1er druppe


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 131961 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1.250/3.700 MHz | Link

Cloudgate: 19409 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1.250/3.700 MHz | Link

Firestrike: 8096 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1.250/3.700 MHz | Link

Firestrike Extreme: 4048 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1.250/3.700 MHz | Link

CPU: 258x16 = 4.128 MHz; Northbridge: 3.096 MHz.  
Mehr geht erst mal nicht. Vielleicht versuch ich's mit einem neuen Treiber dann wieder, der gerade installierte 13.2 Beta 3 ist vermutlich eh suboptimal gegenüber dem 4er.

Böse Geschichte – mit einer AMD-CPU ist kein Vorankommen in den ersten beiden Tests möglich, egal wie krass man die Kiste tweakt. 

*Fire Strike Extreme, olé!* 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hat dich nochmal der Ehrgeiz gepackt, Raff?  

Manno, mein kleiner X6 kommt einfach nicht so hoch, der ist schon bei fast 280Mhz Ref-Takt ...  und an die 7970 komm ich auch nicht ganz ran   Mich ärgert es gerade total, dass jemand anderes mit nem X6 mehr Punkte holt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Schau dir Hawky an, seine Kiste ist uneinholbar. 

Der Combined Test zeigt meinem System die Grenzen auf. Derart gekeult habe ich gerade eine Peak-Leistungsausfnahme von 560 Watt gesehen – mit meinem 500-Watt-Netzteil. Angesichts eines nun höheren Strom-Abschlags sabbere ich gerade Richtung Haswell. 

Argh, das ist ja schon wieder eine Diskussion im Ergebnis-Thread. Lalala ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Brez$$z (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Komm dann reiche ich den Extreme auch mal nach 

FireStrike Extreme
6230 | Brez$$z | 3770k @ 4,5 Ghz | Domi Platins 8Gb 2133 Mhz CL 10-12-11-30| 2x 7970 @ 1125/1500 | Link

@ Raff: 560 Watt =D schön wäre es..... Mein Stromzähler dreht und dreht, die Nachzahlung kommt


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Firestrike: *9633  |Tomsi | i7-3820 3.7 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 | 680GTX SLI  | LINK :NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME

so oki  ?
*


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Derart gekeult habe ich gerade eine Peak-Leistungsausfnahme von 560 Watt gesehen – mit meinem 500-Watt-Netzteil.


 
Wow... das is ja abartig.
Ich komm beim combined auf gemessene 457 W Eingangsleistung maximal...
ok, man könnte mit Gewalt den i7 auf 4,8 ballern (bei rund 1,4v) dann sinds auch geschätzt gut über 500 aber dass du da so am Netz saugst hätte ich nicht erwartet


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*FIRESTRIKE EXTREME*


3176 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600k @4,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 670 @1225/1575 | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das reicht jetzt auch erstmal für heute


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wow... das is ja abartig.
> Ich komm beim combined auf gemessene 457 W Eingangsleistung maximal...
> ok,  man könnte mit Gewalt den i7 auf 4,8 ballern (bei rund 1,4v) dann sinds  auch geschätzt gut über 500 aber dass du da so am Netz saugst hätte ich  nicht erwartet


 
Nun ja, ich habe für 4,1 GHz einfach 1,6 Volt eingestellt , was unter Last mehr als 1,5 ergibt. Da geht gewiss noch etwas weniger, aber ich wollte stabile Ergebnisse. ~500 Watt bei einem voll ausgelasteten System (der Test macht das tatsächlich, was sehr spannend ist) halte ich mit diesem OC für realistisch. Ganz grob: Grafikkarte mit rund 1,3 Volt: 300 Watt, CPU mit rund 1,5 Volt: 200 Watt. Mit 3,6 GHz CPU- und 1 GHz GPU-Takt, also meiner Standardeinstellung, sind's wohl nur ~300 Watt Gesamtverbrauch. Muss ich mal testen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## klonekrieger (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Fire Strike 2152 | klonekrieger i3-2120 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3@1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 1GB
Cloudgate 9116 | klonekrieger i3-2120 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3@1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 1GB
Icestorm 89422 |  klonekrieger i3-2120 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3@1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 1GB


----------



## Rixx (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

24/7 Settings

Icestorm 141269 | Rixx | Q9650 @ 4GHz | 4 GB DDR-2 890 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 480 @ 825|1650|1900 link
Cloudgate 13190 | Rixx | Q9650 @ 4GHz | 4 GB DDR-2 890 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 480 @ 825|1650|1900
Firestrike    3295 | Rixx | Q9650 @ 4GHz | 4 GB DDR-2 890 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 480 @ 825|1650|1900


----------



## PitBull (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm
172639 | Pitbull | I7 3770k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2200MHz, CL10-11-10-25 1T | GTX 680 1306/1750MHz | link

Cloudgate
25875 | Pitbull | I7 3770k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2200MHz, CL10-11-10-25 1T | GTX 680 1306/1750MHz | link

Firestrike
7117 | Pitbull | I7 3770k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2200MHz, CL10-11-10-25 1T | GTX 680 1306/1750MHz | link


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm 114477 | diu_tesc | i5 3570K @ 4,2GHz | 8 GB DDR-3 800 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 260 @ 695|1390|1240 
Cloudgate 10850 | diu_tesc | i5 3570k @ 4,2GHz | 8 GB DDR-3 800 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 260 @ 695|1390|1240 Link


----------



## namoet (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm 162608 | namoet | i7 2600k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR-3 800 MHz  CL 9-9-9-24 2T| GTX 670 @ 1202|3300 | Link
Cloudgate 23378 | namoet | i7 2600k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR-3 800 MHz  CL 9-9-9-24 2T| GTX 670 @ 1202|3300 | Link
Firestorm 6212 | namoet | i7 2600k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR-3 800 MHz  CL 9-9-9-24 2T| GTX 670 @ 1202|3300 | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Jop, nimm 13.1 oder 13.2 Beta. Hatte erst den 12.11 Beta drinne aber da ging mal garnichts ^^



ich benutze doch den 13.1er


----------



## atze1979 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

_**Update*
*_
Icestorm: 126450 | atze1979 | FX8350 @4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @940/2000/940 | Link
 
Cloudgate: 18886 | atze1979 | FX8350 @4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @940/2000/940 | Link
 
Firestrike: 4459 | atze1979 | FX8350 @4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @940/2000/940 | Link


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2013)

ich stehe gar nicht drinne 

warum habe ich sowenig punkte ?! liegt es an meiner cpu?


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ich stehe gar nicht drinne



Ja, weil Du (wie einige andere) den Link nicht  hinten angefügt hast. Die Rangliste zu pflegen ist sowieso schon ein hoher Zeitaufwand für mich, und wenn ich da noch Links anfügen und umwandeln muss, sprengt das den Rahmen.  Daher bitte das Ergebnis nochmal korrekt posten, und keine alten Posts editieren. Denn ich habe keine Lust, zig Seiten durchzusuchen, wer wo wann was editiert hat 

Für alle, die nicht wissen, wie das mit dem Link funktioniert, habe ich eine kurze Anleitung in den Startpost eingefügt.



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> warum habe ich sowenig punkte ?! liegt es an meiner cpu?


 
Neuester Grafikkartentreiber ist installiert? 13.2 Beta 5 müsste das sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, weil Du (wie einige andere) den Link nicht  hinten angefügt hast. Die Rangliste zu pflegen ist sowieso schon ein hoher Zeitaufwand für mich, und wenn ich da noch Links anfügen und umwandeln muss, sprengt das den Rahmen.  Daher bitte das Ergebnis nochmal korrekt posten, und keine alten Posts editieren. Denn ich habe keine Lust, zig Seiten durchzusuchen, wer wo wann was editiert hat
> 
> Für alle, die nicht wissen, wie das mit dem Link funktioniert, habe ich eine kurze Anleitung in den Startpost eingefügt.
> 
> Neuester Grafikkartentreiber ist installiert? 13.2 Beta 5 müsste das sein.



13.1 er habe ich druppe .....Mit den 13.2 /4 er war ich nicht zufrieden ....ist der Beta 5 besser ?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Nehmt das. 

Icestorm: 194546 | PCGH Herrscht | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-21 1T | 2x Ares II @ 1.200/3.600 MHz | Link

Ziemlich miese Skalierung angesichts "4,8 GHz" Rechenkraft, aber hey – schnell ist's.  Ist nur mit der Beta 3, vielleicht hilft die Beta 5 etwas. Basis: das PCGH-Grafikkarten-Testsystem.

MfG,
Raff

PS: Ja, das BIOS-Datum ist falsch eingestellt.


----------



## MoDeMK (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Firestrike normal

11765 | MoDeMK | i7-3770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 9-11-10-29 2T | 2x GTX680 @ 1.213/3.340 MHz | Link


----------



## Hawky1980 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update

Hey Raff, guckst du. Das ist Phenompower. 
Dave, musst nochmal rann. 

Fire Strike:
8828 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1335/1950 MHz | Link

Cloud Gate:
20967 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1335/1950 MHz | Link

Ice Storm:
142552 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1335/1950 MHz | Link


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Crank! Aber 1.337 MHz wären doch auch drin, oder? Und bitte miss mal die Leistungsaufnahme. 700 Watt, ahoi. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****

Von mir gibts auch ein Update:

IceStorm:
193162 |  Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @1045/1800/1150 | Link 

Mehr geht nicht  Deinen Score erreiche ich nicht ganz, Raff  Aber ich habe ja auch nur ein Mini-ITX-System 

Die Edith bringt noch ein Update vorbei:

FireStrike Extreme:

6247| Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @1045/1800/1150 | Link


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Softy, es sind wirklich *vier* Radeon HD 7970 @ 1.200/3.600 MHz – Ares II im Doppelpack. Wie gesagt, miese Skalierung. Nachschlag dazu:

Icestorm: 32309 | PCGH | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-21 1T | 2x Ares II @ 1.200/3.600 MHz | Link

Nenn den Nutzer ruhig "PCGH", es ist ja nicht mein System 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Achso, da habe ich gepennt  Wie wäre es mit "PCGH Testmaschine"? 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Icestorm: 32309 | PCGH | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8  GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-21 1T | 2x Ares II @ 1.200/3.600 MHz | Link



Du meinst wohl Cloudgate? 

Updates von mir:

Firestrike: 11847 |  Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @1045/1800/1150 | Link

Cloudgate:  31594 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,925 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @1055/1815/1160 | Link


edit:

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Argh, ja, Cloud Gate. Danke. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Brez$$z (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ihr habt zeit zum Benchen  will auch....
Vllt mal heut abend mit 4,8 oder 5 ghz aufm 3770k....
Und 1,3 ghz auf den Kärtchen und dann gehen 850 Watt 
die Stunde Flöten

Ps: Softy dein rang im Extreme hab ich dir schon abgenommen gestern 
Nur noch nicht gepostet


----------



## GrEmLiNg (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ich weiss nur garnicht, wie ich mein i7 3770K übertaktet kriege. Denn weder über den BCLK noch über multipiler der nur bis 39 geht, ich kann einfach nix übertakten voll der mist.  Somit kann ich oben eh nicht mehr mit reden egal ob ich 2 grakas habe. Vorher ging der mal bis 59 x jetzt nur noch bis 39 doof....... könnte auch am sli liegen das der nicht mehr bis 59 geht  aber krieg den ja über BCLK nicht mal stabiel auf 4,2 Ghz. Hilfe ich brauch hilfe, kann mal jemand vorbei kommen. Und mir mein System mal richtig einstellen ?


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@Gremling

Ich würde erstmal einen BIOS-Reset und dann einen Thread in der richtigen Abteilung () aufmachen: Overclocking: Prozessoren


----------



## SubLeo (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**

Icestorm: 117948 | SubLeo | FX8350@4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7870 @1150/1300 | Link

Cloudgate: 18629 | SubLeo | FX8350@4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7870 @1150/1300 | Link

Firestrike: 5068 | SubLeo | FX8350@4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7870 @1150/1300 | Link


----------



## atze1979 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

_**Update* 
*_
Icestorm: 131180 | atze1979 | FX8350 @5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @969/2011/969 | Link
 
Cloudgate: 19248 | atze1979 | FX8350 @5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @969/2011/969 | Link

 Firestrike: 4560| atze1979 | FX8350 @5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @969/2011/969 | Link

​


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> ****Updates eingefügt****


  Du hast meinen Post vergessen in die Wertung zu nehmen  
bin halt kein übertakter und so ... aber hab ich den nich auch das Recht in dem Thread zu stehen :< ?


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Das liegt daran, dass dein Link nicht korrekt eingebettet ist, dein Post sollte so aussehen:

Firestrike: 9633  |TomasHAFX | i7-3820 @ 3.7 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 2T | 680GTX SLI  | Link

Edit: Sorry Softy, wollte nicht den Thread unterbrechen/stören, nur helfen. 

Edit 2: Passt schon soweit jetzt, sind halt die geforderten Angaben. Mit denen kommst du dann auch ins Ranking, wenn du noch die Taktraten der 680er beifügst. Ich vermute mal 1006/1502 MHz, oder hast du noch einen hohen Boost? 

P.S. Für solche Sachen gibts auch nen Extra-Thread.


----------



## B4C4RD! (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ice Storm: 156062 | B4C4RD! | 2500k @ 4,5GHz |8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX660TI DCII @980/987/6008| Link

Cloudgate: 17030 | B4C4RD! | 2500k @4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX660TI DCII @980/987/6008 | Link

Firststrike: 4525 | B4C4RD! | 2500k @4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX660TI DCII @980/987/6008 | Link


----------



## Brez$$z (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Softy ich hab da was für dich 

*UPDATE*

Ice Storm
189680 | Brez$$z | 3770k @ 4,7 Ghz | Domi Platins 8Gb 2133 Mhz CL 10-12-11-30| 2x 7970 @ 1250/1500 | Link

Cloud Gate
32954 | Brez$$z | 3770k @ 4,7 Ghz | Domi Platins 8Gb 2133 Mhz CL 10-12-11-30| 2x 7970 @ 1250/1500 | Link

Fire Strike
13431 | Brez$$z | 3770k @ 4,7 Ghz | Domi Platins 8Gb 2133 Mhz CL 10-12-11-30| 2x 7970 @ 1250/1500 | Link

und zu letzt, aber deutlich nicht der Letze 
FireStrike Extreme
7038 | Brez$$z | 3770k @ 4,7 Ghz | Domi Platins 8Gb 2133 Mhz CL 10-12-11-30| 2x 7970 @ 1250/1500 | Link

PS: am OC limit bin ich noch nicht, muss ja nicht mein ganzes pulver verschießen


----------



## Maurer (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ice Storm: 119838 | Maurer | i7-2600k @ 3,4GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD6950 @ 880/1375 | Link

Cloud Gate: 16727 | Maurer | i7-2600k @ 3,4GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD6950 @ 880/1375 | Link

Fire Strike: 3726 | Maurer | i7-2600k @ 3,4GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD6950 @ 880/1375 | Link


----------



## klonekrieger (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Fire Strike 2152 | klonekrieger | i3-2120 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3@1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 460 1GB@700/1800 | Link
Cloudgate 9116 | klonekrieger | i3-2120 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3@1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 460 1GB@700/1800 | Link
Icestorm 89422 |  klonekrieger | i3-2120 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3@1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 460 1GB@700/1800 | Link


----------



## Maurer (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*UPDATE*

So, hab dann noch einen Durchlauf mit 4Ghz gemacht:

Ice Storm: 126644 | Maurer | i7-2600k @ 4GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD6950 @ 880/1375 | Link

Cloud Gate: 18657 | Maurer | i7-2600k @ 4GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD6950 @ 880/1375 | Link

Fire Strike: 3844 | Maurer | i7-2600k @ 4GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD6950 @ 880/1375 | Link


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

2T 
... für was ist das den Wichtig ?
die Taktraten sind die normalen die sie sonst auch haben sind nicht übertaktet und befinden sich im Standart Ausführung ^^


----------



## DorianGray (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**update**

Icestorm: 123771 | DorianGray | Phenom II X4 @ 4,2 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-820MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1.045/2.310 MHz | Link

Cloudgate: 12929 | DorianGray | Phenom II X4 @ 4,2 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-820MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1.045/2.310 MHz | Link

Firestrike: 3362 | DorianGray | Phenom II X4 @ 4,2 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-820MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1.045/2.310 MHz | Link

Ein Durchgang is mir geglückt ^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

so hier mal mit dem 13.2 beta 5 statt den 13.1er ...leider weniger punkte...na super 

Icestorm: 112313 | Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 7950 @1100/1400|Cat13.2|Link

Cloudgate: 13393 | Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 7950 @1100/1400|Cat13.2| Link


Firestrike: 6254 | Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 7950 @1100/1400|Cat13.2|Link


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****

@Evgasüchtiger
Bitte Links hinter die Scores basteln


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Firestrike: 9633  |ThomasHAFX | i7-3820 @ 3.7 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 2T | 680GTX SLI 1006/1502  | Link
so oki  ?


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@ThomasHAFX
Du bist doch schon längst in der Liste 

Evgasüchtiger, Du jetzt auch


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

du hast das h in meinen Namen vergessen weil ka warum ._.  aber danke fürs eintragen


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hab's korrigiert


----------



## Horilein (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Horilein schrieb:


> Cloudgate: 18079 | Horilein | i5-2550k @4,7 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T | HD 7870 @1230/1400 | Link
> 
> Firestrike: 5534 | Horilein | i5-2550k @4,7 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-28 2T | HD 7870 @1230/1400 | Link



*UPDATE*:

Cloudgate: 18256 | Horilein | i5-2550k @4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 @1280/1435 | Link

 Firestrike: 5696 | Horilein | i5-2550k @4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 @1280/1435 | Link


----------



## Brez$$z (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ey Softy =D im Cloud Gate sollte ich vor der PCGH Maschine mit den ganz günstigen 2x ARES II stehen


----------



## LordCama (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

hier mal das Ergebnis einer meiner Hochleistungsmaschinen. Habe leider keinen Validierten Treiber gefunden (so auf die schnelle).
Fire Strike | 102 | LordCama | AMD C-50 @ 1.009 GHz | 2 GB DDR3 @ 533 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | HD 6250 @ 275/533 | Link

nun, so sollte ich mal ganz unten in der Tabelle vertreten sein


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*UPDATE*

FIRESTRIKE

6431 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600k@4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX 670 @1220/1555 | Link


----------



## Brez$$z (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Willst du LordCama oben sehen, musst du die Tabelle drehen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ey Softy =D im Cloud Gate sollte ich vor der PCGH Maschine mit den ganz günstigen 2x ARES II stehen


 
Furdamned!  Wird Zeit, dass PCGH auf Haswell-Maschinen umrüstet.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

macht das echt soviel aus wenn man die Grafikkarten soviel übertaktet ? ... komm nich mal über 10.000 punkte Grenze mit 2 Karten 

OKi


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Februar 2013)

Der 3D Mark ist ein Grafikbenchmark, kein CPU Benchmark. Außer gehört dass wohl eher in die Diskussion.


----------



## Maurer (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*UPDATE*
Ice Storm: 132955 | Maurer | i7-2600k @ 4,5GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD6950 @ 880/1375 | Link

Cloud Gate: 19739 | Maurer | i7-2600k @ 4,5GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD6950 @ 880/1375 | Link

Fire Strike: 3918 | Maurer | i7-2600k @ 4,5GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD6950 @ 880/1375 | Link

So habs nochmal mit 4,5GHz und dem alten AMD Treiber probiert, nachdem der Beta5 bei mir abgeschmiert ist.


----------



## technus1975 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 146089 | technus1975 | Core i7-970 @4,2 GHz | 18GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 580 @932/1864/2363 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-970 Processor ,ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH X58?

Cloudgate: 24109 | technus1975 | Core i7-970 @4,2 GHz | 18GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 580 @932/1864/2363 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-970 Processor ,ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH X58?

Firestrike: 5286 | technus1975 | Core i7-970 @4,2 GHz | 18GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 580 @932/1864/2363 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-970 Processor ,ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH X58?


----------



## J.Ryan (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ice Storm:  180618 | J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4,7 | 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil 9-11-10-28-2N |NVidia GTX680 @ 1215/1536 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P180618 3DMarks

Cloud Gate: 26011  | J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4.7 | 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil  9-11-10-28-2N |NVidia GTX680@ 1215/1536 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P26011 3DMarks

Fire Strike:  7112   | J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4.7 | 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil 9-11-10-28-2N |NVidia GTX680 @ 1215/1536 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P7112 3DMarks


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update

mitn bisl oc nur graka



Icestorm: 112114 | Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 7950 @1200/1650|Cat13.2|Link

Cloudgate: 13571| Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 7950 @1200/1650|Cat13.2|Link

Firestrike: 6821 | Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 7950 @1200/1650|Cat13.2|Link


----------



## Thallassa (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

So, hier die Ergebnisse mit der Sapphire HD7870XT - erstmal @ stock, ich teste die Karte erstmal ein Stück weit und schau ob alles stabil läuft, bevor ich mich an's OC mache. Dann folgen aber nochmal Ergebnisse 

Icestorm: 137897 | Thallassa | Core i7-860 @  3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 CL9-9-9-24-2T | HD7870XT @ 975/1500 Mhz | link

Cloudgate: 18968 | Thallassa | Core i7-860 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 CL9-9-9-24-2T | HD7870XT @ 975/1500 | link

Firestrike: 5442 | Thallassa | Core i7-860 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 CL9-9-9-24-2T | HD7870XT @ 975/1500 | link


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Update* meines KüchenPC

Firststrike
3209 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Pentium E5700 @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066 CL 6-6-6-15 1T | GTX 560Ti @1000/2200 MHz | Link


Ice Storm
68491 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Pentium E5700 @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066 CL 6-6-6-15 1T | GTX 560Ti @1000/2200 MHz | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> ***Updates eingefügt***



hast mich vergessen


----------



## Iceman245 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Fire Strike | 7420 | Iceman245 | Intel i7 2600K @3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1500 MHz |AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P7420 3DMarks


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> hast mich vergessen



Du hast die Ergebnisse nachträglich editiert  Außerdem habe ich es Dir ja gestern abend noch auf die Pinnwand gemeißelt, dass ich die neuen Scores heute einfügen werde. 

Und Du hast im Icestorm-Update weniger Punkte als im Moment. Soll ich das auch updaten?  


****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Du hast die Ergebnisse nachträglich editiert  Außerdem habe ich es Dir ja gestern abend noch auf die Pinnwand gemeißelt, dass ich die neuen Scores heute einfügen werde.
> 
> Und Du hast im Icestorm-Update weniger Punkte als im Moment. Soll ich das auch updaten?
> 
> ***Updates eingefügt***



sorry war gestern gleich offline und nun bei der Arbeit. icestorm kannste so lassen  heute Abend kommt mal die cpu bisl höher


----------



## LTB (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 130269 | LTB | i5 - 3470 @ stock (3,2ghz) | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7970 @ 1000/1375 | Link

Cloudgate: 15287 | LTB | i5 - 3470 @ stock (3,2ghz) | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7970 @ 1000/1375 | Link

Firestrike: 6489 | LTB | i5 - 3470 @ stock (3,2ghz) | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7970 @ 1000/1375 | Link

Was das mit dem Grafiktreiber soll weiß ich auch nicht  ... habe den 13.1 installiert.

edit: soo Links sind eingefügt


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@LTB 
Bitte die Links hinter die Ergebnisse basteln.


----------



## Möbyus (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 39721 | Möbyus | Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 @ 2,5 GHz | 4GB DDR2-400MHz CL 6-6-6-18 2T | GTX 650 @ 1110/2500 | Link
Cloudgate: 4651 | Möbyus | Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 @ 2,5 GHz| 4GB DDR2-400MHz CL 6-6-6-18 2T | GTX 650 @ 1110/2500 | Link
Firestrike: 1694 | Möbyus | Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 @ 2,5 GHz| 4GB DDR2-400MHz CL 6-6-6-18 2T | GTX 650 @ 1110/2500 | Link


----------



## Chicago (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 84608 | Chicago | C2Q 6600 @ 3,0GHz | 4GB DDR2-1020MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 880/1760/1050 | Link

Cloudgate: 10561 | Chicago | C2Q 6600 @ 3,0GHz | 4GB DDR2-1020MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 880/1760/1050 | Link

Firestrike: 2945 | Chicago | C2Q 6600 @ 3,0GHz | 4GB DDR2-1020MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 880/1760/1050 | Linkhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259341-ranking-3dmark-2013-a.html


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Dann will ich auch mal:


Icestorm: 173655 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | XFX BE DD @1280/1550 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/119561

Cloudgate: 26892 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | XFX BE DD @1280/1550 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/119631

Firestrike: 8274 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | XFX BE DD @1280/1550 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/119727


----------



## J.Ryan (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hallo Softy...
Habe leider bei der System Beschreibung User Name ---The Black Pearl--- geschrieben richtig wäre aber " J.Ryan "könntest du so nett sein und es bitte ändern 
---------Danke dir schon mal im voraus, für die Mühe die du dir hier machst--------- 

Mfg. J.Ryan


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



J.Ryan schrieb:


> Hallo Softy...
> Habe leider bei der System Beschreibung User Name ---The Black Pearl--- geschrieben richtig wäre aber " J.Ryan "könntest du so nett sein und es bitte ändern
> ---------Danke dir schon mal im voraus, für die Mühe die du dir hier machst---------
> 
> Mfg. J.Ryan



Hab's geändert 


****Updates sind drin****


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

UPDATE und hätte ich nicht gedacht GPU +20 MHz und somit 1300 Pkt mehr.....

Icestorm: 174969 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | XFX BE DD @1300/1550 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Ultramarinrot (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ice Storm:173945 | Ultramarinrot | i53570k @4,4 GHz |  8GB DDR3 2133 @1600 Cl 10-11-11-30 2T | Powercolor 7950 Pcs+ @950/1250 Crossfire http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/122098

Cloud Gate: 21760 | Ultramarinrot | i53570k @4,4 GHz |  8GB DDR3 2133 @1600 Cl 10-11-11-30 2T | Powercolor 7950 Pcs+ @950/1250 Crossfire http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/122098

Fire Strike: 9957 | Ultramarinrot | i53570k @4,4 GHz |  8GB DDR3 2133 @1600 Cl 10-11-11-30 2T | Powercolor 7950 Pcs+ @950/1250 Crossfire http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/122098


AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-GD65 (MS-7751)


----------



## BlackViper59 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Update*

Icestorm
102092 | BlackViper59 | i5-2500K 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz Cl9-9-9-24| VTX3D 7950 1100/1500Mhz | Link

Cloudgate
18853 | BlackViper59 | i5-2500K 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz Cl9-9-9-24| VTX3D 7950 1100/1500Mhz | Link

Firestrike
6701 | BlackViper59 | i5-2500K 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz Cl9-9-9-24| VTX3D 7950 1100/1500Mhz | Link


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Updates eingefügt*

@Ultramarinrot
Bitte Startpost beachten.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> *Updates eingefügt*
> 
> @Ultramarinrot
> Bitte Startpost beachten.


 
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das mit dem Link funktionieren soll, auch nicht nach lesen des Startposts...   Ich lese was von Screenshot, wenn ich aber bei der Liste auf den Link von egal wem drücke komme ich immer auf 3dmark.com un d zum jeweiligen Ergebnis? 

Also Link oder Screenshot? Und wie verwurste ich den eigentlichen Link so, dass da nur noch Link steht?


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Wenn Du den Link, den Du unten gepostet hast, hinter jede Zeile kopierst und dann den Link in "Link" umbenennst, passt das.

Wenn das mit dem umbennenn nicht funktioniert, ist nicht so schlimm. Aber bitte hinter jede Zeile den Link anfügen. Ich habe ihn mal für Dich umbenannt: Link


----------



## Benie (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm
156692 | Benie | i7-2700K 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz Cl9-9-9-24| GTX570 850/2200Mhz | Link

Cloudgate
21386 | Benie | i7-2700K 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz Cl9-9-9-24| GTX570 850/2200Mhz | Link

Firestrike
4395 | Benie | i7-2700K 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz Cl9-9-9-24| GTX570 850/2200Mhz | Link


Der Benchmark heizt ganz schön ein, da spart man sich die Heizung bei dem Wetter


----------



## Ultramarinrot (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@ Softy: Habs jetzt versucht abzuändern, ich bin aber sowohl zu blöd den Link umzubennen, als auch deinen "Link" Link mit samt Funktion zu kopieren...  

Zu doof und keine Geduld....  Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich seit 48h Nichtraucher bin, vielleicht liegts daran


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Klick mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Link von Softy und wähle "Link-Adresse" kopieren. Dann klickst du in deinem Post auf Einfügen und fertig !


----------



## sKulliii (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

FIRESTRIKE: 6074 | sKulliii | i5-2500K @ 4200MHz | 8GB @ 1333MHz, CL9-9-9-9-21 CR 1T | HD 7950 @ 1030/1300 MHz | LINK


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Ultramarinrot (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Danke Softy fürs reinbasteln und dafür, dass du dir die ganze Arbeit machst, echt cool!

Geil Firestrike 6ter Platz XD, mal sehen wie lange noch ...


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Bitte schön, hab ich gern gemacht   Ich will ja nicht, dass Du wegen mir rückfällig wirst


----------



## J.Ryan (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> Hab's geändert
> 
> 
> ****Updates sind drin****


 
@softy

Nice Job   

Mfg. J.Ryan


----------



## Xaser87 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Cloud Gate
9828 | Xaser87 | Q9550 @ 3,6 Ghz | 4GB DDR2 @ 1066Mhz Cl5-5-5-18-52 2T | 280GTX @ 720/1450/1300 | Link

Ice Storm
108439 | Xaser87 | Q9550 @ 3,6 Ghz | 4GB DDR2 @ 1066Mhz Cl5-5-5-18-52 2T | 280GTX @ 720/1450/1300 | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2013)

Jo softy hat hier echt viel zu tun....danke für die mühe ...

morgen kommt einwenig  cpu oc bei mir dazu....leider keine Zeit heute


----------



## atze (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 187172 | atze | i7-2600K @5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX 570 @940/1880/2300 | Link

 Cloudgate: 28569 | atze | i7-2600K @5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX 570 @940/1880/2300 | Link

 Firestrike: 7424 | atze | i7-2600K @5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX 570 @940/1880/2300 | Link


----------



## Cyris (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 149017 | Cyris | E5-2687w @3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-32 1T | AMD HD6990 @950/1310/1310 | Link

Cloudgate: 33357 | Cyris | E5-2687w @3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-32 1T | AMD HD6990 @950/1310/1310 | Link

Firestrike: 7155  | Cyris | E5-2687w @3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-32 1T | AMD HD6990 @950/1310/1310 | Link


----------



## DrDave (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Cloud Gate: 28388 | DrDave | i7-3770K @4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-24 1T | HD7950 @1340/1750 | Link

Ice Storm: 184301 | DrDave | i7-3770K @4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-24 1T | HD7950 @1300/1750 | Link

Fire Strike Extrem: 4199 | DrDave | i7-3770K @4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-24 1T | HD7950 @1340/1750 | Link


----------



## BeDo89 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Mmmmm


----------



## Softy (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Freitags morgens um 7:07: Softy aktualisiert die Benchliste


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Dann will ich auch mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr geht leider nicht. Da limitiert einfach die CPU. Btw. würdest du Single von MultiGPU trennen? Find ich jetzt etwas unfait den Vergleich


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Sei froh das er überhaupt welche macht  Dient doch eh nur der Einordnung.


----------



## Jonas280791 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Jetzt misch ich mal auf !

IceStorm
169311 | Jonas280791 | 3930K @ 4,5 Ghz | Corsair XMS3 16Gb 2000 Mhz CL9-9-9-27 | 2x GTX580 @ 772/ 1002 Link
 
Cloud Gate
31431 | Jonas280791 | 3930K @ 4,5 Ghz |  Corsair XMS3 16Gb 2000 Mhz CL9-9-9-27 | 2x GTX580 @ 772/ 1002 Link

Fire Strike
3728 | Jonas280791 | 3930K @ 4,5 Ghz |  Corsair XMS3 16Gb 2000 Mhz CL9-9-9-27 | 2x GTX580 @ 772/ 1002 Link

Systeminfos unter sysProfile: ID: 93936 - FSX


----------



## Ultramarinrot (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update:

Ice Storm 175127 | Ultramarinrot | 3570k @ 4,4GHz | Adata 8 Gb 2133 @1600 CL 10-11-11-30 | 2x 7950 @1050/1350 AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-GD65 (MS-7751)

Cloud Gate 21894 | Ultramarinrot | 3570k @ 4,4GHz | Adata 8 Gb 2133 @1600 CL 10-11-11-30 | 2x 7950 @1050/1350 AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-GD65 (MS-7751)

Firestrike 10480 | Ultramarinrot | 3570k @ 4,4GHz | Adata 8 Gb 2133 @1600 CL 10-11-11-30 | 2x 7950 @1050/1350 AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-GD65 (MS-7751)


----------



## LTB (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> @LTB
> Bitte die Links hinter die Ergebnisse basteln.


 
done 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259341-ranking-3dmark-2013-a-15.html#post4970228


----------



## eagle*23* (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 203628 | eagle*23* | i7-3570K @5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @1304/3629|Link vorerst bitte auf die 1 
Cloudgate: 24221 | eagle*23* | i7-3570K @5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @1304/3629|Link vorerst bitte auf die 18 
Firestrike: 11947 | eagle*23* | i7-3570K @5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @1304/3629|Link vorerst bitte auf die 3


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Cool wäre wenn dein eigener Nick drin stehen würde ^^


----------



## eagle*23* (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Cool wäre wenn dein eigener Nick drin stehen würde ^^


 
 shit copy-paste, danke für Hinweis


----------



## IceGamer (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q9550,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5Q-E

So, hier mal meine Ergebnisse

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ein absoluter Anfänger geht, wenn es um 3DMark geht, ich habe das Programm nie wirklich benutzt.
Ich hab meine neue GIGABYTE AMD HD 7950 3x Windforce heute mal installiert. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die Werte stimmen, besonders der Gesamtscore ist doch immer arg wenig und der Graphics Score bei Ice Storm ist auch sehr schwach?!

Hatte vorher ne GTX 260 von Nvidia und heute erstmals seit 10 Jahren wieder AMD-RTrreiber installiert (13.2 Beta 4).

Wäre echt nett, wenn mir jemand mal sagen könnte, ob die Werte passen und wenn nicht, wo mein Fehler liegen könnte.
Ich habe wiegesagt den Catalyst 13.2 Beta 4 - Treiber und die Freeversion vom 3DMark benutzt. Bei beiden haben ich nicht verstellt. Sollte also demnach alles auf Standart eingestellt sein. Zudem habe ich alle alten Nvidiatreiber sorgfältig vorher gelöscht.

Win 7 Ultimate x86
4Gb OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066
Q9550 @ 3,2 GHZ, wobei der bei 3DMark immer den Multiplikator herunterschreaubt und ich somit nur ca. 2,2 GHZ habe.
Asus P5Q-E


----------



## eagle*23* (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259343-3dmark-2013-diskussionsthread.html frag mal da, hier ist nur der Ergebniss-Thread und kein Quatschthread


----------



## DC1984 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Firestrike: 4522 | DC1984 |i5-2500K @5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | GTX 570 @900/1800/2100 | Link


----------



## RaptorOne (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Meine Scores:

Icestorm

159325 l RaptorOne l i5-2500k @ 4.5Ghz l 8GB DDR3 @ 667Mhz l GTX680 @1200/3300 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V

Cloudgate

18446 l RaptorOne l i5-2500k @ 4.5Ghz l 8GB DDR3 @ 667Mhz l GTX680 @1200/3300 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V

Firestrike

6604 l RaptorOne l i5-2500k @ 4.5Ghz l 8GB DDR3 @ 667Mhz l GTX680 @1200/3300 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V


----------



## Softy (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Mehr geht leider nicht. Da limitiert einfach die  CPU. Btw. würdest du Single von MultiGPU trennen? Find ich jetzt etwas  unfait den Vergleich



Bitte Startpost beachten, falls Du mit auf die Liste willst 

Getrennte Listen mache ich irgendwann mal, wenn der Andrang nicht mehr so hoch ist  Ich komm so schon kaum hinterher 

@RaptorOne
Bitte RAM Latenzen nachtragen.

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ja getrennte listen find ich jetzt auch net soo wichtig, ich mein man sieht ja sofort wer 2 oder mehr Karten hat


----------



## atze1979 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

_**Update*
*_
Icestorm: 134863 | atze1979 | FX8350 @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @989/2051/989 | Link
 
Cloudgate: 19915 | atze1979 | FX8350 @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @1010/2051/1010 | Link
 
Firestrike: 4784 | atze1979 | FX8350 @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @1004/2051/1004 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

UPDATE

Firestrike: 8496 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | XFX BE DD @1280/1700 I http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/138517


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> Bitte Startpost beachten, falls Du mit auf die Liste willst
> 
> Getrennte Listen mache ich irgendwann mal, wenn der Andrang nicht mehr so hoch ist  Ich komm so schon kaum hinterher
> 
> ...


 Oh Sorry. Sollte dann jetzt so passen

Ice Storm
137108 l Skysnake l i7-920 @ 3.801Ghz l 12GB DDR3 @ 724Mhz l XFX R7970 Double Dissipation @1250/1875| [URL]http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/39880[/URL]

Cloud Gate
21404 l Skysnake l i7-920 @ 3.801Ghz l 12GB DDR3 @ 724Mhz l XFX R7970 Double Dissipation @1250/1875 | [URL]http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/39880[/URL]

Fire Strike
9114 l Skysnake l i7-920 @ 3.801Ghz l 12GB DDR3 @ 724Mhz l XFX R7970 Double Dissipation @1250/1875 | [URL]http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/39880[/URL]

PS: Die ersten beiden Tests sind mehr CPU als GPU Tests :-_-: Das ist so lächerlich, wie stark da die CPU limitiert. Und das bei 1400 FPS :ugly:

Vergiss es... Da sind ja keine TreiberTweaks erlaubt 

Dann muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit das nochmal durchlaufen lassen, wenn ich lust habe. Das Ergebnis wird sich dann aber nirgendwo besonders weit oben einordnen.


----------



## eagle*23* (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



atze1979 schrieb:


> So mehr geht nicht habe die GTX570 am Limit , meint ihr die werte sind ok.


 
Vergleicht doch eure Werte einfach mit anderen aus der Liste


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ich habe hier nichts zu sagen, aber der Übersichtlichkeit halber für die Diskussion : 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259343-3dmark-2013-diskussionsthread.html

bei 2 Listen zum Diskutieren verliert man den Überblick bzw fragt doppelt...


----------



## RaptorOne (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*UPDATE:*

Icestorm

161159 l RaptorOne l i5-2500k @ 4.5Ghz l 8GB DDR3 @ 800Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T l GTX680 @1200/3300 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V

Cloudgate

18585 l RaptorOne l i5-2500k @ 4.5Ghz l 8GB DDR3 @ 800Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T l GTX680 @1200/3300 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V

Firestrike

6622 l RaptorOne l i5-2500k @ 4.5Ghz l 8GB DDR3 @ 800Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T l GTX680 @1200/3300 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V

Ram läuft jetzt auf 800Mhz (XMP1600) Latenzen Hinzugefügt...


----------



## Henninges (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 141724 | Henninges | i7-3930K @3,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @810/1502/810 | Link

Cloudgate: 23183 | Henninges | i7-3930K @3,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @810/1502/810 | Link

Firestrike: 6371 | Henninges | i7-3930K @3,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @810/1502/810 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates sind drin****


----------



## Shinchyko (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

So nu bin ich mal dran.. 

Catalyst 13.1 nimmter net an lol.. njo wird hoffentlich trotzdem IO sein.

Icestorm: 

101429| Shinchyko | Phenom 2 X4 965 @3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6870 @950/1150 

CloudGate: 

10892| Shinchyko | Phenom 2 X4 965 @3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6870 @950/1150


Firestrike:

2955| Shinchyko | Phenom 2 X4 965 @3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6870 @950/1150 


Bin wieder mal zu blöd fürs verlinken.. bekomm das nie anständig auffe 
Reihe...http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/139769


----------



## maltris (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 101134 | maltris | 1090T @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 900/1250 | Link

Cloudgate: 14397 | maltris | 1090T @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 900/1250 | Link

Firestrike: 5449 | maltris | 1090T @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 900/1250 | Link


----------



## Softy (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



> 101429| Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6870 @950/1150 | Link
> 
> 10892| Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6870 @950/1150 | Link
> 
> 2955| Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6870 @950/1150 | Link


So muss das 

****Updates sind drin****


----------



## Hawky1980 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**

Extra für Raff nochmal ein Run gemacht. 

Fire Strike Extrem
4481|Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1337/1965 MHz | Link

Fire Strike:
8891|Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1337/1965 MHz | Link

Cloud Gate:
21273 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1337/1965 MHz | Link

Ice Storm:
144927 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1337/1965 MHz | Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hier mal normale Werte von mir  

Icestorm: 154765 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600k@4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @1225/1650MHz |Link

Cloudgate: 23756 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600k@4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @1225/1650MHz | Link

Firestrike: 7601 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600k@4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @1225/1650MHz | Link


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Extra für Raff nochmal ein Run gemacht.


 
ob er sich darüber freut, wage ich zu bezweifeln 

aber hey Hawky! 4,5 Ghz aufm X6 und 1337 Mhz auf der GPU  einfach nur geil Junge


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Naja, so schwer sind 4,5 GHz auf nem X6 auch wieder nicht


----------



## fragenbold (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

So erstmal in Standardtaktraten getestet. Bitte wer hat diese Ladezeiten einprogrammiert(so toll ist die Grafik nun auch nicht)
Da legt man den Mark extra auf eine sowieso viel zu kleine SSD und muss trotzdem ewig laden. Und die Test erst 

Genug gelabert, hier habt ihr meine Ergebnisse 

Icestorm: 137539 | fragenbold | i5-3570K @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 670 AMP! @1098/1652/1176 | Link

Cloudgate: 15094 | fragenbold | i5-3570K @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 670 AMP! @1098/1652/1176 | Link

Firestrike: 5883 | fragenbold | i5-3570K @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 670AMP! @1098/1652/1176 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Naja, so schwer sind 4,5 GHz auf nem X6 auch wieder nicht


 
Kommt drauf an   Für meinen kleinen isses unmöglich, mit nem Multi von 13,5 schafft er es nicht mal auf 4Ghz.


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Nunja, ich hatte auch nen x6.... aber 4,5 wollte ich nicht mal anpeilen mit meinem. Ab 4,1 Ghz hat sich der 
Stromzähler schneller gedreht und hat auch Spannung gebraucht wie nochwas. 

Aber eig. off Topik hier


----------



## To_by_b (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

* Ice Storm 115802  | To_By_B | i7-950 @ 3,7 GHz | 6 GB DDR 3 @ 1066 MHz CL 8-8-8-24  | GTX 460 @ 870 MHz/1740 MHz / 2050 MHz |  *Link

* Cloud Gate 14124  | To_By_B | i7-950 @ 3,7 GHz | 6 GB DDR 3 @ 1066 MHz CL 8-8-8-24  | GTX 460 @ 870 MHz/1740 MHz / 2050 MHz |  *Link

* Fire Strike 2722  | To_By_B | i7-950 @ 3,7 GHz | 6 GB DDR 3 @ 1066 MHz CL 8-8-8-24  | GTX 460 @ 870 MHz/1740 MHz / 2050 MHz |  *Link


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

aha Firestrike 115802 =D schaff ich net mit 2x 7970 

die böse böse CopyPaste falle hat mal wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## MADman_One (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ich will auch mitmachen, hier sind meine Werte 

Icestorm: 177291 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGTX 680 @1111/3154 | Link

Cloudgate: 32457 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGTX 680 @1111/3154 | Link

Firestrike: 11108 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGTX 680 @1111/3154 | Link

Die Grafikkarten sind OC mäßig noch nicht ausgereizt...evtl. kommt noch ein Update nach, falls ich Zeit habe da nochwas rauszuholen


----------



## JohnLoki (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

#UPDATE#
*alt:*


JohnLoki schrieb:


> Icestorm
> 172322 | JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,3GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL8-8-8-24 CR2 |GTX670 @ 980/1502MHz |Link
> 
> Cloudgate
> ...



*Neu:*
Icestorm 
176001 | JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL8-8-8-24 CR2 |GTX670 @ 980/1502MHz |Link

Cloudgate
19076 | JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL8-8-8-24 CR2 | GTX670 @ 980/1502MHz |Link

Firestrike
6080| JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL8-8-8-24 CR2 | GTX670 @ 980/1502MHz |Link

Firestrike EXTREM
3067| JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL8-8-8-24 CR2 | GTX670 @ 980/1502MHz |Link


----------



## fragenbold (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*ALT*



fragenbold schrieb:


> So erstmal in Standardtaktraten getestet. Bitte wer hat diese Ladezeiten einprogrammiert(so toll ist die Grafik nun auch nicht)
> Da legt man den Mark extra auf eine sowieso viel zu kleine SSD und muss trotzdem ewig laden. Und die Test erst
> 
> Genug gelabert, hier habt ihr meine Ergebnisse
> ...





*UPDATE * 
Also eigentlich ist mein altes Ergebnis noch garnicht eingetragen 
 Mein Prozessor limitiert
EDIT:  3DMark erkennt den RAM Hersteller(ist mir neu, dass das geht) aber nicht den Speichertakt 

Icestorm: 153313 | fragenbold | i5-3570K @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 670 AMP! @1143/1835/1221  | Link

Cloudgate: 17409 | fragenbold | i5-3570K @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 670 AMP! @1143/1835/1221 | Link

Firestrike: 6345 | fragenbold | i5-3570K @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 670AMP! @1143/1835/1221 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Softy (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



fragenbold schrieb:


> Also eigentlich ist mein altes Ergebnis noch garnicht eingetragen



Zu spät  Aber egal 

****Updates eingefügt***

edit:
*Update:

FireStrike:
12082 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @1075/1845/1180 | Link

FireStrike Extreme:
6326 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @1070/1835/1175 | Link

CloudGate:
31670 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @1070/1835/1175 | Link

Mehr geht echt nich


----------



## pagani-s (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

hier mal die kurzfassung mit dem i7 @ i3 3220
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Performance
ICE STORM:
109270 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 3,3 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 470 @607/1674/1215 | Link

CLOUD GATE:
10110 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 3,3 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 470 @607/1674/1215 | Link

FIRE STRIKE:
2316 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 3,3 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 470 @607/1674/1215 | Link



update mit i7 leistung und 4,5ghz+ ein wenig graka oc
kurzfassung http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/148610

ICE STORM:
151331 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 470 @751/1750/1502 | Link

CLOUD GATE:
19585 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 470 @751/1750/1502 | Link

FIRE STRIKE:
2959 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 470 @751/1750/1502 | Link

meine kleine 470 ist beim firestorm ganz schön ins schwitzen gekommen^^


----------



## BlackViper59 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@Softy:Ich bin gerade 2 mal in der Firestrike Rangliste, mein letzter Post war aber nur ein Update. Kannst also das schlechtere Ergebniss rausnehmen (Platz 31 und 39)


----------



## Quasar_82 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 116561 | XQuasarX | Phenom II X6 1090T @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 570 @925/1850/1150 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,MSI 890FXA-GD65 (MS-7640) score: P116561 3DMarks

Cloudgate: 16062 | XQuasarX | Phenom II X6 1090T @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 570 @925/1850/1150 | Link

Firestrike: 4637 | XQuasarX | Phenom II X6 1090T @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 570 @925/1850/1150 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,MSI 890FXA-GD65 (MS-7640) score: P4637 3DMarks


----------



## MADman_One (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



MADman_One schrieb:


> Icestorm: 177291 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGTX 680 @1111/3154 | Link
> 
> Cloudgate: 32457 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGTX 680 @1111/3154 | Link
> 
> Firestrike: 11108 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGTX 680 @1111/3154 | Link


 
Ich habe auch nochmal meine GraKas an die Grenze getrieben, mehr geht stabil nicht 
Hier also mein Update:

Icestorm: 188439 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGTX 680 @1241/3557 | Link

Cloudgate: 33001 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGTX 680 @1241/3557 | Link

Firestrike: 11808 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGTX 680 @1241/3557 | Link


----------



## S4rg333 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

So grad auch mal noch das Firestrike getestet:

Firestrike: 10672  |  S4rg3  |  i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz  |  8 GB DDR3-1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T  |  2xGTX 680 @ 1241/3304  |  Link


----------



## Softy (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****




BlackViper59 schrieb:


> @Softy:Ich bin gerade 2 mal in der  Firestrike Rangliste, mein letzter Post war aber nur ein Update. Kannst  also das schlechtere Ergebniss rausnehmen (Platz 31 und 39)


 
Danke für den Hinweis, hab's korrigiert


----------



## spawny111 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 158879 | spawny111 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @ 850/1700/2103 | Link
Cloudgate: 22067 | spawny111 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @ 850/1700/2103 | Link
Firestrike: 4755 | spawny111 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @ 850/1700/2103 | Link


----------



## GuLaScHEiS (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

IceStorm
176368 | GuLaScHEis  | i5 3570k @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2000 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 CR2 | GTX 680 @ 1254/1652 | Link

Cloud Gate
19283 | GuLaScHEis | i5 3570k @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2000 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 CR2 | GTX 680 @ 1254/1652 | Link

Fire Strike
6883 | GuLaScHEis | i5 3570k @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2000 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 CR2 | GTX 680 @ 1254/1652 | Link


----------



## schlenzie (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

IceStorm
186853 | schlenzie| i7 2600k@ 5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1150 | Link

Cloud Gate
19640 | schlenzie | i7 2600k@ 5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1150 | Link

Fire Strike
6497 | schlenzie | i7 2600k@ 5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1150 | Link


----------



## Softy (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



schlenzie schrieb:


> GTX 680 @ 1150



Bitte noch den Speichertakt nachtragen, ich habe mal den GTX 680  Standardwert genommen (1502 MHz).


****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Frankie2510 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse, zunächst mal alles auf "Standard - Einstellung" ohne Übertaktung:

IceStorm
122339 | frankie.f1 | i7 3930k@ 3,2 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T|MSI GTX 680 lightning@ 1111/1502/1176 |http://www.3dmark.com/is/129531

Cloud Gate
22688  | frankie.f1  | i7 3930k@ 3,2 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | MSI GTX 680 lightning @ 1111/1502/1176 |http://www.3dmark.com/cg/117615

Fire Strike
6819   | frankie.f1  | i7 3930k@ 3,2 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T| MSI GTX 680 lightning @ 1111/1502/1176 |http://www.3dmark.com/fs/117503


----------



## GamerPC (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 59231 | GamerPC | Core2Duo E6750 @3,2 GHz | 2GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | GeForce 8800 GTS 512 @781/1944/999 |http://www.3dmark.com/is/136395

Cloudgate: 4806 | GamerPC | Core2Duo E6750 @3,2 GHz | 2GB DDR2-800MHz CL  5-5-5-18 2T | GeForce 8800 GTS 512 @781/1944/999  |http://www.3dmark.com/cg/123761


----------



## Fatalii (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hallo die Herren

Ich konnte meine 580 nochmal überreden alles zu geben. Und Siehe da, die alte Dame haut nochmal richtig auf den Putz!!!


Icestorm: 182719 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | GTX 580 @1010/2020/1315 | Link

Cloudgate: 25266| Fatalii | i7-2600K @5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | GTX 580 @1010/2020/1315 | Link
 
Firestrike: 5485 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | GTX 580 @1010/2020/1315 | Link

Ich habe mehrere Treiber ausprobiert, alle samt mit WHQL-Zertifikat, aber da steht immer: 





> Der Grafiktreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert.


Weiß jemand eine Lösung?

MfG


----------



## Softy (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@ xQuasax:  RACHE!!!!   Mein System wird brennen,  aber das lasse ich nicht auf mir sitzen!


----------



## Frankie2510 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Fatalii schrieb:


> Hallo die Herren
> 
> Ich konnte meine 580 nochmal überreden alles zu geben. Und Siehe da, die alte Dame haut nochmal richtig auf den Putz!!!
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier nach: Approved Drivers for 3DMark Video Card Benchmark Tests


----------



## Benie (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Update*

Icestorm
163578 | Benie | i7-2700K 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz Cl9-9-9-24| GTX570 880/2200Mhz | Link

Cloudgate
22143 | Benie | i7-2700K 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz Cl9-9-9-24| GTX570 880/2200Mhz | Link

Firestrike
4545 | Benie | i7-2700K 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz Cl9-9-9-24| GTX570 880/2200Mhz | Link


----------



## Chicago (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

UPDATE:

Icestorm: 99729 | Chicago | C2Q 6600 @ 3,6GHz | 4GB DDR2-1080MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 880/1760/1050 | Link
 
Cloudgate: 11916 | Chicago | C2Q 6600 @ 3,6GHz | 4GB DDR2-1080MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 880/1760/1050 | Link

Firestrike: 2997 | Chicago | C2Q 6600 @ 3,6GHz | 4GB DDR2-1080MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 880/1760/1050 | Link


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Früher nannte man so ein System High-End:

Icestorm: 110778 | Olstyle | i7 920@3,67Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1046Mhz CL 7-7-7-19 1T | HD 6970@950/1375 | Link
Cloudgate: 16113 | Olstyle | i7 920@3,67Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1046Mhz CL 7-7-7-19 1T | HD 6970@950/1375 | Link
Firestrike : 3869 | Olstyle | i7 920@3,67Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1046Mhz CL 7-7-7-19 1T | HD 6970@950/1375 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der CPU ist EIST und Turbo aktiv. Die Taktrate lag also meistens an, wenn eben der 21er Multi lief. Und nein, die mag wirklich garkeinen NB-Takt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

IceStorm
160891 | Bioschnitzel | i7 2600k @ 4,5 Ghz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 914 MHz/3.004 MHz | Link

Cloud Gate
22128 | Bioschnitzel | i7 2600k @ 4,5 Ghz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 914 MHz/3.004 MHz | Link

Fire Strike
5779 | Bioschnitzel | i7 2600k @ 4,5 Ghz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 914 MHz/3.004 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Listenupdate****


----------



## S4rg333 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Fire Strike Extrem: 5641 | S4rg3 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1241/3304 | Link


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ich habe mal die Grafikkarte gewechselt. Passivkühlung, aber odentliches OC, ahoi!  Immerhin nicht Letzter. 

Icestorm: 31981 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 3,61 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 8600 GT @ 702/1.512/799 MHz | Link

Cloudgate: 2519 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 3,61 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 8600 GT @ 702/1.512/799 MHz | Link

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Grafikkarte gewechselt. Passivkühlung, aber odentliches OC, ahoi!  Immerhin nicht Letzter.
> 
> Icestorm: 31981 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 3,61 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 8600 GT @ 702/1.512/799 MHz | Link
> 
> ...



Hey Raff ...Echt niedlich


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 169635 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-3770K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1T | GTX 580 @901/1802/2302 | Link

 Cloudgate: 23394 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-3770K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1T | GTX 580 @901/1802/2302 | Link

 Firestrike: 5047 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-3770K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1T | GTX 580 @901/1802/2302 | Link


----------



## Ion (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Neue Graka, neuer Eintrag 
*
Icestorm*
 157029 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | HD 7850 @ 1052/1402MHz | Link

* Cloudgate*
21693 | Ion |  i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | HD 7850 @ 1052/1402MHz | Link

*Firestrike
*4897 | Ion |  i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | HD 7850 @ 1052/1402MHz |  Link​


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Februar 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Neue Graka, neuer Eintrag
> 
> Icestorm
> 157029 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | HD 7850 @ 1052/1402MHz | Link
> ...



Hey Jo keine 7950 mehr ???


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Paulpanzer (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

so dann mal alles gegeben!!! 

Icestorm: 195198 | Paulpanzer | i7-3770K @4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | HD 7970 @ 1325/1950 Link 

Cloudgate: 28495 | Paulpanzer | i7-3770K @4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | HD 7970 @ 1325/1950 Link 

Firestrike: 9060 | Paulpanzer | i7-3770K @4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | HD 7970 @ 1325/1950 Link

Warum trennt ihr eigentlich nicht SLI/CF von singel. Als Singel hat man ja nie die Chance Rang 1 zu schaffen


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Paulpanzer schrieb:


> Warum trennt ihr eigentlich nicht SLI/CF von singel. Als Singel hat man ja nie die Chance Rang 1 zu schaffen



Die Ranglisten trenne ich demnächst zwischen Multi- und Single-GPU, wenn der erste Ansturm vorbei ist 

****Update ist drin****


----------



## Paulpanzer (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Ranglisten trenne ich demnächst zwischen Multi- und Single-GPU, wenn der erste Ansturm vorbei ist
> 
> ****Update ist drin****


 
Supi, du bist aber schanell


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Grafikkarte gewechselt. Passivkühlung, aber odentliches OC, ahoi!  Immerhin nicht Letzter.
> 
> Icestorm: 31981 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 3,61 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 8600 GT @ 702/1.512/799 MHz | Link
> 
> Cloudgate: 2519 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 3,61 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 8600 GT @ 702/1.512/799 MHz | Link


 
Bei Cloud Gate war irgendetwas kaputt. Vorschlag: diesen Wert bitte entfernen – ich habe schon Nachschlag. 

Icestorm: 38944 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 3,61 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720  MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 8600 GTS @ 738/1.890/1.188 MHz |  Link

Cloudgate: 4173 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 3,61 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | 8600 GTS @ 738/1.890/1.188 MHz |  Link

MfG,
Raff


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Ice Storm*

129040|[Headcrash|i5-2500k@3,3Ghz|2*4GB G.Skill 1333Mhz@9-9-9-24|Sapphire HD 7870 OC|Link

*Cloud Gate*

14093|Headcrash|i5-2500k@3,3Ghz|2*4GB G.Skill 1333Mhz@9-9-9-24|Sapphire HD 7870 OC|Link

*Fire Strike*

4472|Headcrash|i5-2500k@3,3Ghz|2*4GB G.Skill 1333Mhz@9-9-9-24|Sapphire HD 7870 OC|Link


----------



## Chicago (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

So, mal der Lappy meiner Frau:

Icestorm: 35158 | Chicago | I7-2670QM @ Stock | 6GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD6650M @ 600/800 | Link
 
Cloudgate: 5470 | Chicago | I7-2670QM @ Stock | 6GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD6650M @ 600/800 | Link
 
Firestrike: 781 | Chicago | I7-2670QM @ Stock | 6GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD6650M @ 600/800 | Link

@ Stock, da ich nicht weiß wann da mal der Turbo läuft


----------



## loltheripper (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm:   178938 | loltheripper | I7 3770k @ 4,7 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD6970 2x CF 950/1400 | Link
Cloudgate:   27698 | loltheripper | I7 3770k @ 4,7 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz  CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD6970 2x CF 950/1400 | Link
Firestrike:    7155 | loltheripper | I7 3770k @ 4,7 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz  CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD6970 2x CF 950/1400 | Link
Ist eigentlich nur eine 6970 und eine 6950 mit unlock.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 95334 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 5770 @ 980/2.850 MHz | Link
Cloudgate: 12099 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 5770 @ 980/2.850 MHz | Link
Firestrike: 2181 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 5770 @ 980/2.850 MHz | Link

Gar nicht mal übel die für erste DX11-Mittelklasse. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Brez$$z (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Icestorm: 95334 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 5770 @ 980/2.850 MHz | Link
> Cloudgate: 12099 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 5770 @ 980/2.850 MHz | Link
> Firestrike: 2181 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,13 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1720 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 5770 @ 980/2.850 MHz | Link
> 
> ...



Haste dir heute Urlaub genommen fürs Benchen


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ice Storm: 68883 | Himmelskrieger | AMD FX-8120  @ 3,392 Ghz (Stock, Turbo Core)  | 8.192 MB G.Skill DDR3 @ 667 MHz, CL9-9-9-24, 2N| AMD Radeon HD 7850 (1x) @ 860Mhz/1.200 MHz | Link

CLOUD GATE: 11594 | Himmelskrieger | AMD FX-8120  @ 3,392 Ghz (Stock, Turbo Core)  | 8.192 MB G.Skill DDR3 @ 667 MHz, CL9-9-9-24, 2N | AMD Radeon HD 7850 (1x) @ 860Mhz/1.200 MHz | Link

FIRE STRIKE: 3729 | Himmelskrieger | AMD FX-8120  @ 3,392 Ghz (Stock, Turbo Core)  | 8.192 MB G.Skill DDR3 @ 667 MHz, CL9-9-9-24, 2N  | AMD Radeon HD 7850 (1x) @ 860Mhz/1.200 MHz | Link


In par Tagen kommen Benchmarks mit 2x 7850, wenn die 2. da ist.


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

UPDATE 

Firestrike: 8665 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | XFX BE DD @1300/1700 I AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Cloudgate: 27281 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | XFX BE DD @1300/1700 I http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/190871


----------



## Topper_Harley (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ich will auch .... so .... ein bischen .... 

Ice Storm: 160344 | Topper_Harley | i7 3770k @ 4,3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus GTX670 (1x) @ 1215Mhz/3348Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P160344 3DMarks

CLOUD GATE: 23399 | Topper_Harley | i7 3770k @ 4,3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus GTX670 (1x) @ 1215Mhz/3348Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P23399 3DMarks

FIRE STRIKE: 6219 | Topper_Harley | i7 3770k @ 4,3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus GTX670 (1x) @ 1215Mhz/3348Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P6219 3DMarks


----------



## pagani-s (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

denke mal das kann sich sehn lassen^^

ICE STORM:
162866 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7870xt @ 1225/1600 | Link

CLOUD GATE:
23503 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7870xt @ 1225/1600 | Link

FIRE STRIKE:
6358 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7870xt @ 1225/1600 | Link


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****

@Himmelskrieger
Bitte RAM-Latenzen nachtragen.


----------



## Hawky1980 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update

So, Limit erreicht. Wird Zeit für ne schnellere CPU. 

Fire Strike Extrem
4516|Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,544 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1350/1950 MHz | Link

Fire Strike:
8993 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,544 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1350/1950 MHz | Link


----------



## Topper_Harley (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

--- UPDATE ---

Hab nochmal ein wenig rumgeschraubt 

Ice Storm: 169932 | Topper_Harley | i7 3770k @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus GTX670 (1x) @ 1241Mhz/3385Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P169932 3DMarks

CLOUD GATE: 24372 | Topper_Harley | i7 3770k @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus GTX670 (1x) @ 1241Mhz/3385Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P24372 3DMarks

FIRE STRIKE: 6328 | Topper_Harley | i7 3770k @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus GTX670 (1x) @ 1241Mhz/3385Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P6328 3DMarks​


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> ****Updates eingefügt****
> 
> @Himmelskrieger
> Bitte RAM-Latenzen nachtragen.


 
Sry hab ich vergessen. Ist nachgetragen.

Hier sind die Daten nochmal im Spoiler.


Spoiler



Ice Storm: 68883 | Himmelskrieger | AMD FX-8120  @ 3,392 Ghz (Stock, Turbo Core)  | 8.192 MB G.Skill DDR3 @ 667 MHz, CL9-9-9-24, 2N| AMD Radeon HD 7850 (1x) @ 860Mhz/1.200 MHz | Link

CLOUD GATE: 11594 | Himmelskrieger | AMD FX-8120  @ 3,392 Ghz (Stock, Turbo Core)  | 8.192 MB G.Skill DDR3 @ 667 MHz, CL9-9-9-24, 2N | AMD Radeon HD 7850 (1x) @ 860Mhz/1.200 MHz | Link

FIRE STRIKE: 3729 | Himmelskrieger | AMD FX-8120  @ 3,392 Ghz (Stock, Turbo Core)  | 8.192 MB G.Skill DDR3 @ 667 MHz, CL9-9-9-24, 2N  | AMD Radeon HD 7850 (1x) @ 860Mhz/1.200 MHz | Link


----------



## DrDave (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

UPDATE, GET DOWN HAWKY!!!

Firestrike: 9113 | DrDave | i7-3770K @4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-24 1T | HD7950 @1390/1850MHz | Link


----------



## Fatalii (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

UPDATE!!!

Mit neuem Treiber (313.96) und ein wenig mehr Takt:

Icestorm: 183517 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | GTX 580 @1020/2040/1315 | Link

 Cloudgate: 25627| Fatalii | i7-2600K @5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | GTX 580 @1020/2040/1315| Link
 
Firestrike: 5628 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | GTX 580 @1020/2040/1315| Link

Mehr geht unter Luft nicht. Aber es ist interessant zu sehen wie viel Dampf die alte Dame noch hat.

MfG


----------



## Ion (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Gerade mal mit meiner HD 4000 gebencht 
Ich weiß leider nicht mit wieviel MHz die läuft  Im UEFI konnte ich als OC Takt 1300MHz angeben, doch ob das Teil wirklich mit soviel Takt läuft?
Aber hey, ich bin nicht letzter 
Und das obwohl die igpu ja wohl das langsamste sein sollte, was viele hier überhaupt haben.

*Icestorm*
 50944 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | Intel HD 4000 |* Link

Cloudgate*
6611 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | Intel HD 4000 |*Link

Firestrike
*716 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | Intel HD 4000 | * Link
*​


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Februar 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Update
> 
> So, Limit erreicht. Wird Zeit für ne schnellere CPU.
> 
> ...



Die 9000er knackste noch


----------



## Hawky1980 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die 9000er knackste noch


 
Mit Sicherheit. War ja schon na dran.  AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: P8993 3DMarks


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



DrDave schrieb:


> Firestrike: 9113 | DrDave | i7-3770K @4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-24 1T | HD7950 @1390/1850MHz | Link





Hawky1980 schrieb:


> 8972 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,544 GHz | 16  GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1350/1950 MHz |  Link



Unglaublich   

****Updates sind drin****


----------



## McCrackin (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

ICE STORM:
170727 | McCrackin-2 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 G.Skill | 1x EVGA GTX 670 @ 1161/3.379 | Link

CLOUD GATE:
23928 | McCrackin-2 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 G.Skill | 1x EVGA GTX 670 @ 1161/3.379 |  Link

FIRE STRIKE:
6479 | McCrackin-2 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 G.Skill | 1x EVGA GTX 670 @ 1161/3.379 |  Link


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

wäre es möglich die Mobile Sparte evt auszu gliedern ? also notebooks und pc´s getrennt.
weil in absehbarer zeit kommen tablets und smartphones dazu wird nen bissle wirr dann


----------



## Topper_Harley (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

--- Update ---

Ice Storm: 170238 | Topper_Harley | i7 3770k @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus GTX670 (1x) @ 1241Mhz/3385Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P170238 3DMarks

CLOUD GATE: 24546 | Topper_Harley | i7 3770k @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus GTX670 (1x) @ 1241Mhz/3385Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P24546 3DMarks

FIRE STRIKE: 6583 | Topper_Harley | i7 3770k @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus GTX670 (1x) @ 1241Mhz/3385Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P6583 3DMarks

Gruß Topper


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates sind drin***

*


Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> wäre es möglich die Mobile Sparte evt auszu gliedern ? also notebooks und pc´s getrennt.
> weil in absehbarer zeit kommen tablets und smartphones dazu wird nen bissle wirr dann



Ja, werde ich demnächst machen


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Softy is schneller als die Deutsche Bahn und die Post zusammen 
Ein 3 faches hoch auf unseren Update Junkie


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Danke 

Ich mache die Updates lieber in vielen kleinen Häppchen als dass ich nach 1 Woche 2-3 Stunden an der Liste sitze


----------



## Topper_Harley (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

--UPDATE--

Sorry Softy für die vielen Updates, aber Herr Brez$$z nötigt mich  mein Rechner explodiert ^^


Ice Storm: 171941 | Topper_Harley | i7 3770k @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | Asus GTX670 (1x) @ 1241Mhz/3385Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P171941 3DMarks

CLOUD GATE: 24838 | Topper_Harley | i7 3770k @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | Asus GTX670 (1x) @ 1241Mhz/3385Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P24838 3DMarks

FIRE STRIKE: 6623 | Topper_Harley | i7 3770k @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | Asus GTX670 (1x) @ 1241Mhz/3385Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P6623 3DMarks


----------



## Frankie2510 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Fire Strike extreme
3438 | frankie.f1 | i7 3930k@ 4,1 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1914 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T| MSI GTX 680 lightning @ 1161/1527/1226 |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASRock X79 Extreme9 score: X3438 3DMarks


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**

Ice Storm: 214034 | Blechdesigner | i7-2600K @ 5,2 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 7-10-7-27 1T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1600 MHz | Link


----------



## gecan (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update*

Icestorm*:
192298 | gecan | i7-3930K 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | Asus Matrix Platinum 7970 @ 1250/1750MHz | Link*

Cloud Gate*:
37780 | gecan | i7-3930K 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | Asus Matrix Platinum 7970 @ 1250/1750MHz | Link*

Fire Strike*:
14073 | gecan | i7-3930K 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | Asus Matrix Platinum 7970 @ 1250/1750MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Letztes Update für heute. Versprochen ****


----------



## eagle*23* (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> **Update**
> 
> Ice Storm: 214034 | Blechdesigner | i7-2600K @ 5,2 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 7-10-7-27 1T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1600 MHz | Link


 
Ist das der dank dafür das ich dir die CPC verkauft habe  will ich wieder haben wenn mich von der 1 wirfst 

Denk bitte noch an Bewertung


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Wie vom Thron gestoßen? neee heut noch nicht 

Fire Strike
14553 | Brez$$z | 3770k @ 4,9 Ghz | Domi Platins 8Gb 2133 Mhz CL 10-12-11-30| 2x 7970 @ 1325/1650 | Link


----------



## klonekrieger (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**
Fire Strike 2424 | klonekrieger | i3-2120@3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3@1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 460@814/1932MHz | Link


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm 114477 | diu_tesc | i5 3570K @ 4,2GHz | 8 GB DDR-3 800 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 260 @ 695|1390|1240 
Cloudgate 10850 | diu_tesc | i5 3570k @ 4,2GHz | 8 GB DDR-3 800 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 260 @ 695|1390|1240 | Link


----------



## Nighplayer32 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Fire Strike: 5206 | NighPlayer32 | AMD FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB @ 1966, 9-11-11-28 2T | GTX 580 @ 959 / 1918 / 1170 | Link


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****

@*diu_tesc_g.o.*
Dein Link funktioniert nicht.

edit:

Das FireStrike Ranking wurde nach Multi- und Single-GPU Listen getrennt


----------



## Nighplayer32 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**

Fire Strike: 5377 | NighPlayer32 | AMD FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB @ 1966, 9-11-11-28 2T | GTX 580 @ 1011 / 2022 / 1163 | Link

Fire Strike Extreme : 2770 | NighPlayer32 | AMD FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB @ 1966, 9-11-11-28 2T | GTX 580 @ 1020 / 2040 / 1170| Link

Cloud Gate: 21541 | NighPlayer32 | AMD FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB @ 1966, 9-11-11-28 2T | GTX 580 @ 1001 / 2002 / 1163 | Link

Ice Storm: 136664 | NighPlayer32 | AMD FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB @ 1966, 9-11-11-28 2T | GTX 580 @ 1001 / 2002 / 1163 | Link


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Update ist drin****


----------



## Fips80 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hier meine.

Icestorm
152722 | Fips80 | i5-3570k 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 AMP 840/1536MHz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Cloudgate
16108| Fips80 | i5-3570k 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 AMP 840/1536MHz |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Firestrike
3406 | Fips80 | i5-3570k 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 AMP 840/1536MHz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Paulpanzer (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update  
Icestorm: 211759 | Paulpanzer | i7-3770K @5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 11-11-11-29 2T | HD 7970 @ 1325/1950 Link


----------



## NCphalon (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hauptrechner:

Icestorm: 100959 | NCphalon | X6-1055T@3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @900/1800/4004 | Link

Cloudgate: 13208 | NCphalon | X6-1055T@3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @900/1800/4004 | Link

Firestrike: 3047 | NCphalon | X6-1055T@3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @900/1800/4004 | Link

Zweitrechner:

Icestorm: 50186 | NCphalon | Celeron G1610@2,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD4850 @700/2200 | Link

Cloudgate: 5472 | NCphalon | Celeron G1610@2,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD4850 @700/2200 | Link


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@*diu_tesc_g.o.*
Dein Link funktioniert nicht.


habs gerichtet...


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

NEU Single EXTREME

Firestrike Extreme: 4144 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | XFX BE DD @1270/1600 I AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Fire Strike: 689 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5 3570k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | Intel HD Graphics 4000 @ 1300 Mhz | Link


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update Icestorm:
212448 |  Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,95 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @1040/1775/1145 | Link

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

ICE STORM | 27467 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5 3570k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | Geforce 9400 GT@ 700 / 1450 / 500 | Link

FIRE STRIKE | 4764 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5 3570k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 TI @ 1032 / 1110 / 3004 | Link

Cloud Gate | 17504 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5 3570k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 TI @ 1032 / 1110 / 3004 | Link

ICE STORM | 162858 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5 3570k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 TI @ 1032 / 1110 / 3004 | Link


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt***

edit: Das Cloudgate + Icestorm  Ranking wurde nach Multi- und Single-GPU aufgeteilt.
*


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

ICESTORM | 159207 | BL4CK_92 | i5-2500K @ 4300MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX570 SLI 810/1620/2140 | LINK

CLOUD GATE | 19031 | BL4CK_92 | i5-2500K @ 4300MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX570 SLI 810/1620/2140 | LINK

FIRE STRIKE | 6282 | BL4CK_92 | i5-2500K @ 4300MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX570 SLI 810/1620/2140 | LINK


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ice Storm:  142383 | Dissi | Intel i7 2600k @ 3,8 Ght | 8 Gb DDR3, 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24 | Asus 7970 DC2 1100/1400 | Link
Cloud Gate:  21914 | Dissi | Intel i7 2600k @ 3,8 Ght | 8 Gb DDR3, 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24 | Asus 7970 DC2 1100/1400 | Link
Fire Strike:     7057 | Dissi | Intel i7 2600k @ 3,8 Ght | 8 Gb DDR3, 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24 | Asus 7970 DC2 1100/1400 | Link


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Zakuma (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ice Storm: 117589 | Zakuma | AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4GHz | 8 Gb DDR3, 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24 | Gigabyte HD 7950 1100MHz/1250MHz | AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,ASRock 970 Extreme3 score: P117589 3DMarks
Cloud Gate 14140| Zakuma | AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4GHz | 8 Gb DDR3, 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24 | Gigabyte HD 7950 1100MHz/1250MHz | AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,ASRock 970 Extreme3 score: P14140 3DMarks
Firestrike 6373| Zakuma | AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4GHz | 8 Gb DDR3, 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24 | Gigabyte HD 7950 1100MHz/1250MHz | AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,ASRock 970 Extreme3 score: P6373 3DMarks


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## gecan (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update***

Icestorm*:
200571 | gecan | i7-3930K 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | Asus Matrix Platinum 7970 @ 1250/1750MHz @ Crossfire| Link*

Cloud Gate*:
38243 | gecan | i7-3930K 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | Asus Matrix Platinum 7970 @ 1250/1750MHz @ Crossfire | Link*

Fire Strike*:
14107 | gecan | i7-3930K 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 1T | Asus Matrix Platinum 7970 @ 1250/1750MHz @ Crossfire | Link


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 156665 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i7-3570K @4,0 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 900/1250 | Link

Cloudgate: 17025 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i7-3570K @4,0 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 900/1250 | Link

Firestrike: 5795 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i7-3570K @4,0 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 900/1250 | Link


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestrom 133444 / Mrfloppy I7-870 @ 3,77GHz / 8GB DDR3 6-7-7-19-2T / GTX 670 1060/1702 (Boost bis 1267)

Cloudgate 19220 / Mrfloppy I7-870 @ 3,77GHz / 8GB DDR3 6-7-7-19-2T / GTX 670 1060/1702 (Boost bis 1267)

Firestrike 6575 / Mrfloppy I7-870 @ 3,77GHz / 8GB DDR3 6-7-7-19-2T / GTX 670 1060/1702 (Boost bis 1267)

Link


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****

@mrfloppy

Bitte
1. RAM Frequenz angeben
2. diese Trennstriche verwenden: "|" und nicht "/"
3. den Link hinter jeden Score anfügen.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

So, nochmal geändert


Icestrom 134841| Mrfloppy I7-870 @ 3,77GHz | 8GB DDR3 1333MHz 6-7-7-19-2T | GTX 670 1060/1702 (Boost bis 1267) Link

Cloudgate 19568 | Mrfloppy I7-870 @ 3,77GHz | 8GB DDR3 1333MHz 6-7-7-19-2T | GTX 670 1060/1702 (Boost bis 1267) Link

Firestrike 6570 | Mrfloppy I7-870 @ 3,77GHz | 8GB DDR3 1333MHz 6-7-7-19-2T | GTX 670 1060/1702 (Boost bis 1267) Link

Gesamt Link

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/156154http://www.3dmark.com/fs/156154


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Joa, es wird langsam 

****Updates sind drin****


----------



## Brez$$z (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Paulpanzer schrieb:


> Warum trennt ihr eigentlich nicht SLI/CF von singel. Als Singel hat man ja nie die Chance Rang 1 zu schaffen


 
Eig kannst dann auch 2 GPU's nicht mit 3 oder 4 Vergleichen 

ps: schreibt sich "single"


----------



## Horilein (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestrom 172451| Horilein I5 2550k@4.6GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950@1195/1625 Link

Cloudgate 19619 | Horilein I5 2550k@4.6GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950@1195/1625 Link

Firestrike 7290 | Horilein I5 2550k@4.6GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950@1195/1625 Link

PS: neue Graka


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates sind drin****


----------



## Rezam (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 111472 | Rezam | i5-2500K @3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6850 @790/1000 | Link

 Cloudgate: 11841 | Rezam | i5-2500K @3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6850 @790/1000 | Link

 Firestrike: 2526 | Rezam | i5-2500K @3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6850 @790/1000 | Link


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

So Softy ein kleines Update  wirklich klein 

14587 | Brez$$z | 3770k @ 5,0 Ghz | Domi Platins 8Gb 2133 Mhz CL 10-12-11-30| 2x 7970 @ 1307/1685 | Link 

Bei den Tropischen Temperaturen draußen komm ich nicht mehr so hoch beim GPU, aber habs ausgeglichen mit CPU u. Vram


----------



## MasterSax (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestrom  137592| MasterSax I7 920@3.978Mhz |  12GB DDR3 1194MHz 8-8-8-20-1T | GTX570 Phantom 750/975/1500  Link 

Link

Cloudgate 18142 | MasterSax I7 920@3.978Mhz |  12GB DDR3 1194MHz 8-8-8-20-1T | GTX570 Phantom 750/975/1500 Link

Link

Firestrike    3902 | MasterSax I7 920@3.978Mhz |  12GB DDR3 1194MHz 8-8-8-20-1T | GTX570 Phantom 750/975/1500  Link

Link


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update:

Ice Storm: 157271 | Dissi | Intel i7 2600k @ 4,2 Ghz | 8 Gb DDR3, 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24 | Asus 7970 DC2 1100/1500 | Link
Cloud Gate: 23643 | Dissi | Intel i7 2600k @ 3,8 Ghz | 8 Gb DDR3, 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24 | Asus 7970 DC2 1100/1500 | Link
Fire Strike: 7282 | Dissi | Intel i7 2600k @ 3,8 Ghz | 8 Gb DDR3, 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24 | Asus 7970 DC2 1100/1500 | Link


----------



## atze1979 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

So und jetzt mit neuer CPU und neuem Bord 

Icestorm: 169598 | atze1979 | i7-3770K @4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 570 @983/2005/983 | Link
 
Cloudgate: 23004 atze1979|  | i7-3770K @4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 570 @1004/2080/1004 | Link
 
Firestrike: 4989 |  atze1979| i7-3770K @4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 570 @1029/2100/1029 | Link


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update:

Ice Storm: 163079 | Dissi | Intel i7 2600k @ 4,4 Ghz | 8 Gb DDR3, 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24 | Asus 7970 DC2 1100/1500 | Link
Cloud Gate: 24347 | Dissi | Intel i7 2600k @ 4,4 Ghz | 8 Gb DDR3, 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24 | Asus 7970 DC2 1100/1500 | Link
Fire Strike: 7283 | Dissi | Intel i7 2600k @ 4,4 Ghz | 8 Gb DDR3, 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24 | Asus 7970 DC2 1100/1500 | Link


----------



## atze1979 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**
Mehr geht nicht 

Icestorm: 172840 | atze1979 | i7-3770K @5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 570 @989/2113/989 | Link
 
Cloudgate: 23205 atze1979|  | i7-3770K @5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 570 @1028/2113/1028 | Link
 
Firestrike: 5012 |  atze1979| i7-3770K @5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 570 @1028/2113/1028 | Link


----------



## biohaufen (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 162473 | biohaufen | i7-920 @4.2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T | HD 7850 @1190/1302 | Link
 
Cloudgate: 16372 | biohaufen | i7-920 @4.2 GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T | HD7850 @1190/1302 | Link
 
Firestrike: 4989 | biohaufen  | i7-920 @4.2 GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T | HD7850 @1190/1302 | Link


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Updates eingefügt*


----------



## technus1975 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*UPDATE *

Icestorm: 174845 | technus1975 | Core i7-970 @4,46 GHz | 18GB DDR3-1700MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @959/1918/2363 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-970 Processor ,ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH X58 score: P174845 3DMarks

Cloudgate: 25977 | technus1975 | Core i7-970 @4,46 GHz | 18GB DDR3-1700MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @959/1918/2363 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-970 Processor ,ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH X58 score: P25977 3DMarks

Firestrike: 5472    | technus1975 | Core i7-970 @4,46 GHz | 18GB DDR3-1700MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @959/1918/2363 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-970 Processor ,ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH X58 score: P5472 3DMarks​


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Updates eingefügt*


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

"Ice Storm" jetzt im Multi und Single? 

Ice Storm: 215330 | Blechdesigner | i7-2600K @ 5,2 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 7-10-7-27 1T | HD 7970 + HD 7950 @ 1100/1500 MHz | Link


----------



## Thallassa (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Falls jemanden interessiert, wie so (m)ein Office-Notebook performed:

Icestorm: 30650 | Thallassa | i5-3210M @ 2,9ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-27-2T | HD4000 @ 650/1300 mhz | Link

CloudGate: 3012 | Thallassa | i5-3210M @ 2,9ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-27-2T | HD4000 @ 650/1300 mhz | Link

Firestrike: 319 | Thallassa | i5-3210M @ 2,9ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-27-2T | HD4000 @ 650/1300 mhz | Link


----------



## Softy (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Updates eingefügt**


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME | 2363 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5 3570k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 TI @ 1032 / 1110 / 3004 | Link


----------



## esszett (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Fire Strike
3059 | esszett | i7-2600K @3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1790MHz | Link
 
Cloud Gate
17728 | esszett | i7-2600K @3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1790MHz | Link
 
Ice Storm
126006 | esszett | i7-2600K @3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1790MHz | Link
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilencedScout (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 184189 | SilencedScout | i7-3770k @4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1095/1550MHz | Link

Cloudgate: 25276 | SilencedScout | i7-3770k @4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1095/1550MHz | Link

Firestrike : 7548   | SilencedScout | i7-3770k @4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1095/1550MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Updates eingefügt**


----------



## technus1975 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*UPDATE II*
Icestorm: 177110 | technus1975 | Core i7-970 @4,49 GHz | 18GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @959/1918/2404 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-970 Processor ,ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH X58 score: P177110 3DMarks
Cloudgate: 26055 | technus1975 | Core i7-970 @4,49 GHz | 18GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @959/1918/2404 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-970 Processor ,ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH X58 score: P26055 3DMarks
Firestrike: 5686 | technus1975 | Core i7-970 @4,49 GHz | 18GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @959/1918/2404 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-970 Processor ,ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH X58 score: P5686 3DMarks

Ende der Fahnenstange - das war´s - mehr geht nicht mit dieser Konfig ​


----------



## Softy (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@technus

Schalte mal im Icestorm die virtuellen Kerne ab, vielleicht sogar 2 physische Kerne, das sollte den Score deutlich erhöhen.

**Updates eingefügt**


----------



## technus1975 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> @technus
> 
> Schalte mal im Icestorm die virtuellen Kerne ab, vielleicht sogar 2 physische Kerne, das sollte den Score deutlich erhöhen.
> 
> **Updates eingefügt**


 
Interessante Info - dadurch geht aber für normal der CPU Score runter - Ich probier das heute Abend mal kurz aus - kann dann mit dem CPU-Takt ohne HT auch noch höher gehen.


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Beim  Icestorm Benchmark bremst HT. Wenn Du Dir die obersten Scores anschaust, siehst Du, dass da überall nur 4 "logische Prozessoren" am Werk waren  Wie es mit physischen Kernen aussieht kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, das müsstest Du halt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## DrDave (19. Februar 2013)

Hast du da nicht etwas verdreht Softy mit physisch und logisch?


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



DrDave schrieb:


> Hast du da nicht etwas verdreht Softy mit physisch und logisch?



Ich habe das so ausgedrückt, wie es auf dem Ergebnis-Link steht, daher auch die ""-Zeichen : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit HT würde bei "logische Prozessoren" 8 stehen.


----------



## technus1975 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*UPDATE III*

Icestorm: 183847 | technus1975 | Core i7-970 @4,62 GHz | 18GB DDR3-1758MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @959/1918/2404 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-970 Processor ,ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH X58 score: P183847 3DMarks

@Softy
Dein Tipp war richtig. ohne HT hab ich tatsächlich viel mehr Punkte. DANKE - Ich reiche Dir einen virtuellen Kaffee zur Aufmunterung, damit das Einpflegen der Update´s nicht zu lange dauert.

Was sagt PCGH dazu?


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



technus1975 schrieb:


> @Softy
> Dein Tipp war richtig. ohne HT hab ich tatsächlich viel mehr Punkte. DANKE - Ich reiche Dir einen virtuellen Kaffee zur Aufmunterung, damit das Einpflegen der Update´s nicht zu lange dauert.



Danke  

Mich würde noch interessieren, wie es sich auswirkt, wenn Du 2 Kerne abschaltest (sofern möglich). Wenn Du also mal Zeit und Lust hast... 

****Update ist drin****


----------



## technus1975 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Mich würde noch interessieren, wie es sich auswirkt, wenn Du 2 Kerne abschaltest (sofern möglich). Wenn Du also mal Zeit und Lust hast...
> 
> ****Update ist drin****


 
Mach ich noch. Ich geb dir bescheid.


----------



## Frankie2510 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update:

IceStorm
162446 | frankie.f1 | i7 3930k@ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T|MSI GTX 680 lightning@ 1111/1502/1176 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASRock X79 Extreme9 score: P162446 3DMarks

Cloud Gate
26968 | frankie.f1 | i7 3930k@ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | MSI GTX 680 lightning @ 1136/1515/1201 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASRock X79 Extreme9 score: P26968 3DMarks

Fire Strike
 7052 | frankie.f1 | i7 3930k@ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T| MSI GTX 680 lightning @ 1136/1515/1201 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASRock X79 Extreme9 score: P7052 3DMarks

Fire Strike Extreme
 3481 | frankie.f1 | i7 3930k@ 34,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T| MSI GTX 680 lightning @ 1136/1515/1201 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASRock X79 Extreme9 score: X3481 3DMarks


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt***

*@technus1975
Danke


----------



## Frankie2510 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update 2:

Jetzt klappts auch mit dem LINK umbenennen!

IceStorm
171278 | frankie.f1 | i7 3930k@ 4,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | MSI GTX 680 lightning@ 1136/1612/1201 | Link

Cloud Gate
  28094 | frankie.f1 | i7 3930k@ 4,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | MSI GTX 680 lightning @ 1171/1612/1236 | Link

Fire Strike
   7301 | frankie.f1 | i7 3930k@ 4,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T| MSI GTX 680 lightning @ 1171/1612/1236 | Link

Fire Strike Extreme
  3656 | frankie.f1 | i7 3930k@ 4,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T| MSI GTX 680 lightning @ 1171/1612/1236 | Link


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*UPDATE*​​Fire Strike | 5172 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5 3570k@ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1000 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| Gibabyte GTX 660 TI OC (EU) @ 1032/1110/1502 | Link​


----------



## technus1975 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@Softy

Hier sind die Results mit 4 Core - Rest alles gleich:

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-970 Processor ,ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH X58

Sin um ein ganzes Stück weniger. Viel weniger bei den Physics-Tests!


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

****Updates eingefügt****

@technus
Danke  Beim IceStorm Test sind es aber im Vergleich zu 12 Threads mit 4 Threads immerhin noch minimal mehr Gesamtpunkte


----------



## technus1975 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*UPDATE III*

Icestorm: 185204 | technus1975 | Core i7-970 @4,62 GHz | 18GB DDR3-1758MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @959/1918/2404 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-970 Processor ,ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH X58 score: P185204 3DMarks


----------



## Softy (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update ist drin**

@technus1975
Wenn das so weitergeht, schaffst Du es mit der "alten Dame" noch aufs Podium


----------



## PriQ (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Na, dann will ich auch mal. Mein erster Benchmark!

Icestorm: 155685 | PriQ | Core i5-3570k @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1423 | Link
Cloudgate: 17482 | PriQ | Core i5-3570k @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1423 | Link
Firestrike: 6728 | PriQ | Core i5-3570k @3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1423 | Link


----------



## technus1975 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> **Update ist drin**
> 
> @technus1975
> Wenn das so weitergeht, schaffst Du es mit der "alten Dame" noch aufs Podium




Du meintest sicher die "beiden" alten Damen! CPU+GPU. Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob das das wird. Aber unter uns gesagt, ich konnte gestern kurz mal 4,7GHz CPU Takt machen - bei 1,6875 Volt. Werde also noch ein wenig weitermachen, damits klappt.


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Updates eingefügt**


----------



## technus1975 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*UPDATE V*

*geschafft


*Icestorm: 186188 | technus1975 | Core i7-970 @4,71 GHz | 12GB DDR3-2048MHz CL 9-10-10-27 2T | GTX 580 @959/1918/2404 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-970 Processor ,ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH X58 score: P186188 3DMarks


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



technus1975 schrieb:


> *geschafft*



Naja fast  Aber ich habe für Dich das Podium etwas erweitert  
*
***Update ist drin****


----------



## atze1979 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**
Ok es ging doch noch etwas

Icestorm: 195801 | atze1979 | i7-3770K @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 570 @1010/2100/1010 | Link

Cloudgate: 24003 atze1979|  | i7-3770K @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 570 @1040/2100/1040 | Link

Firestrike: 5036 |  atze1979| i7-3770K @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 570 @1028/2113/1028 | Link


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Firestrike: 7553 | kampfschaaaf | XEON W3680 @ 4525MHz | 12GiB DDR3-1884 CL11-11-11-29 2T | HD7970 @ 1125/1575 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor W3680, EVGA EVGA X58 3x SLI Classified 3 score: P7553 3DMarks


----------



## jules.m (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 138061 | jules.m | Core i7-2600k @4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/1002 |Link
Cloudgate: 18430 | jules.m | Core i7-2600k @4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/1002 | Link
Firestrike: 3244 | jules.m | Core i7-2600k @4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/1002|Link


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## leutnantbraun (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

da will ich meinen auch mal hierrein machen
hatte eigentlich mehr erwaretet
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## Horilein (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Horilein schrieb:


> Icestrom 172451| Horilein I5 2550k@4.6GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950@1195/1625 Link
> 
> Cloudgate 19619 | Horilein I5 2550k@4.6GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950@1195/1625 Link
> 
> Firestrike 7290 | Horilein I5 2550k@4.6GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950@1195/1625 Link


*
Update:*

Icestrom 174674  | Horilein I5 2550k@4.7GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950@1205/1795 Klick

Cloudgate 20010 | Horilein I5 2550k@4.7GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950@1205/1795 Klick

Firestrike 7340 | Horilein I5 2550k@4.7GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950@1205/1795 Klick

Haha...
Icestrom 174674  Jan565  i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz  4GB DDR3 @ 1300MHz CL9-9-9-21 1T  HD 7870 @ 1000/2400  Link


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



leutnantbraun schrieb:


> da will ich meinen auch mal hierrein machen
> hatte eigentlich mehr erwaretet
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


 
Deine 690 läuft ja auch nur mit 705 MHz 
Hast du die Temperaturen gecheckt ?


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Cloudgate: 33133| kampfschaaaf | XEON W3680 @ 4,5GHz | 12GiB DDR3-1866MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | 2x HD7970 @ 1100/1515 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor W3680, EVGA EVGA X58 3x SLI Classified 3 score: P33133 3DMarks


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## Marco83 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 202497 | Marco83 | i7-3770K @4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @1259/3206| NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P202497 3DMarks

Cloudgate: 25909 | Marco83 | i7-3770K @4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @1259/3206 |  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P25909 3DMarks

Firestrike: 7222 | Marco83 | i7-3770K @4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL  9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @1259/3206 |  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P7222 3DMarks


----------



## Marco83 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

UPDATE

Icestorm: 208731 | Marco83 | i7-3770K @5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @1259/3206 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P208731 3DMarks


----------



## Thallassa (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

So, jetzt nochmal übertaktete Werte der HD7870XT

Icestorm: 139207 | Thallassa | Core i7-860 @  3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 CL9-9-9-24-2T | HD7870XT @ 1175/1500 Mhz | Link

Cloudgate: 19743 | Thallassa | Core i7-860 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 CL9-9-9-24-2T | HD7870XT @ 1175/1500 | Link

Firestrike: 6062 | Thallassa | Core i7-860 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1450 CL9-9-9-24-2T | HD7870XT @ 1175/1500 | Link

Aufgrund der eher miesen ASIC-Qualität komm ich ohne Erhöhung der Spannung nicht weiter. Den RAM lass ich @ Stock, wegen den paar Punkten geb ich mir den Stress [noch] nicht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

Ich möchte nicht wissen was dein System beim Benchen aus der Dose zieht. 500 Watt reichen da denke ich mal nicht  
Mit der 7870XT geht sicher noch was, halt nur mit Voltage-Erhöhung.


----------



## Jolly91 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Weil´s so schön ist mal meine alten Werte:

*Treiber:* Catalyst 13.2 Beta 3:

Icestorm: 154475 | Jolly91 | Core i7-3820 @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL10-10-10-26-2T | HD7970 @ 1200/1600 Mhz l Link

Cloud Gate: 23540 l Jolly91 | Core i7-3820 @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL10-10-10-26-2T | HD7970 @ 1200/1600 Mhz l Link

First Strike: 7871 l Jolly91 | Core i7-3820 @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL10-10-10-26-2T | HD7970 @ 1200/1600 Mhz l Link


----------



## Bubu82 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



frankie.f1 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> IceStorm
> 162446 | frankie.f1 | i7 3930k@ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T|MSI GTX 680 lightning@ 1111/1502/1176 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASRock X79 Extreme9 score: P162446 3DMarks
> ...


 
Kann mir einer erklären wieso Technus mehr Punkte macht mit einen älteren System als des ? Verstehe das grad garnet ?!?


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

HT bremst beim IceStorm Benchmark, daher hat man mehr Punkte, wenn man es ausschaltet.

**Update**


----------



## GrEmLiNg (1. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update

Treiber: Detonator 314.07

Icestorm: 169529 | Gremling | Core i7-3770K @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL10-10-10-27-2T | GTX 680_SLI @ GPU 1059/Mem 1552 Mhz/ 1124 mhz Boost  l Link

Cloud Gate: 27688 | Gremling | Core i7-3770K @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL10-10-10-27-2T | GTX 680_SLI @ GPU 1059/Mem 1552 Mhz/ 1124 mhz Boost  l Link

Fire Strike: 10459| Gremling | Core i7-3770K @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL10-10-10-27-2T | GTX 680_SLI @ GPU 1059/Mem 1552 Mhz/ 1124 mhz Boost  l  Link

CPU @ 4,2 Ghz  

Board Bios Update  U1h  Z68x UD3H-B3

Ram Latenz 16 GB 2 x 8 Corsair 1600 DDR 3 CL 10-10-10-27-2T


----------



## Softy (2. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update*

*IceStorm:
  14438 |  Softy | AMD E-350  @ 1,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | HD 6310 @ 492/533 | Link

Cloudgate:
1240 |  Softy | AMD E-350  @ 1,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | HD 6310 @ 492/533 | Link
 
Firestrike:
173 |  Softy | AMD E-350  @ 1,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | HD 6310 @ 492/533 | Link


----------



## Brez$$z (2. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> **Update*
> 
> *IceStorm:
> 14438 |  Softy | AMD E-350  @ 1,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | HD 6310 @ 492/533 | Link
> ...


 

endlich holst mal deine Richtige Maschine raus 

dann hole ich eben auch mal paar einzelteile raus und schau mal was so geht 

Firestrike:
2468 | Brez$$z | AMD Ph2 x4 850 @ 3,8 Ghz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-7-7-24 1T | HD 6850 @ 800/1000 | Link


----------



## Frankie2510 (2. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update:


IceStorm
192767 | frankie.f1 | i7 3930k@ 4,723 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | MSI GTX 680 lightning@ 1201/1502/1216 | Link

Cloud Gate
  28593 | frankie.f1 | i7 3930k@ 4,700 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | MSI GTX 680 lightning @ 1226/1640/1241 | Link


----------



## Frankie2510 (2. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Bubu82 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklären wieso Technus mehr Punkte macht mit einen älteren System als des ? Verstehe das grad garnet ?!?


 
Hier IceStorm ohne HT

IceStorm
192767 | frankie.f1 | i7 3930k@ 4,723 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | MSI GTX 680 lightning@ 1201/1502/1216


----------



## Softy (2. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update*
*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> endlich holst mal deine Richtige Maschine raus



Jop, ich rolle das Feld jetzt von hinten auf  Von vorne hat ja nicht geklappt  
*
*


----------



## ThomasHAFX (2. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME

Help me Softy =(


----------



## Softy (2. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Wobei soll ich Dir helfen?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (2. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Fire Strike läuft nicht rund und spuckt mir 3000 punkte Wertung aus ...  normal hatte ich 12.000 Punkte ka woran es liegen könnte .. an dem  Treiber 314.07 vieleicht ?

Pic-Upload.de - cpuu.jpg

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


hab jetzt Vantage Bench getestet und bei dem liefs normal ... NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: P39114 3DMarks
3DMark 11  ~NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: P14736 3DMarks 
*P14736*

 3DMark 11 mit X.M.P 1600 Mhz Einstellung ~ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: P15065 3DMarks 
*P15065*

 also mit den X.M.P Profil hats wohl rein gar nix zu tun ... mirs nur so  aufgefallen als würde der Ladebalken schneller laden beim Benchmark ...  aber kann auch Einbildung sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gibts jemand der weiß warum 3D Mark bei Firestrike diesen Fehler hat und nicht läuft, hab den 314.07 Treiber drauf 
?

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


und mal ohne SLI :
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## atze1979 (2. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

So und jetzt mal mit meiner neuen GTX 680 

Icestorm: 216754 | atze1979 | i7-3770K @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 680 @1302/3557/1302 | Link

Cloudgate: 27475 atze1979|  | i7-3770K @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 680 @1302/3584/1302 | Link

Firestrike: 7473 |  atze1979| i7-3770K @5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 680 @1302/3557/1302 | Link


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Kann man die 680er einfach so mal auf 824 Mhz stellen oder sind die Wassergekühlt oder andere Lüftung drauf  ?

hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen warum mein FireStrike test so ******* läuft :<

hab noch einen mit dem Benchmark gemacht > http://www.pic-upload.de/view-18359524/havenpench.jpg.html
der sieht normal aus und alle sonstigen Benchmarks laufen auch nur dieser Firestrike SLI Bench läuft nicht, wie kann ich den das Profil für diesen Bench ersetzen oder welchen Grund kann es haben warum er nicht richtig läuft ?
Is nur die Demo version, soll ich mir die Vollversion holen  ?


----------



## Softy (3. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@ThoamsHAFX
Ich würde als erstes mal den Grafikkartentreiber und den 3DMark de- und dann neu installieren.

Für weitere Fragen bitte den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259343-3dmark-2013-diskussionsthread.html nutzen.

**Update**


----------



## Jolly91 (3. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**U-p-d-a-t-e**

Treiber: Catalyst 13.2 Beta 7:

 Icestorm: 153685 | Jolly91 | Core i7-3820 @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL10-10-10-26-2T | HD7970 @ 1215/1900 Mhz l Link

 Cloud Gate: 23849 l Jolly91 | Core i7-3820 @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL10-10-10-26-2T | HD7970 @ 1215/1900 Mhz l Link

 First Strike: 8455 l Jolly91 | Core i7-3820 @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL10-10-10-26-2T | HD7970 @ 1215/1900 Mhz l Link

Dahinter lief noch im Firefox das Radio. 

Diese schei... Demo beim 3DMark 13 geht mir schon irgendwie am Keks. Da dauert ein kompletter Durchgang schon mal seine 12 Minuten. ^^


----------



## klonekrieger (3. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**

Icestorm: 92832 | klonekrieger | Core i3-2120@3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX460@875/1952MHz | link
Cloud Gate 9694 | klonekrieger | Core i3-2120@3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX460@875/1952MHz | link
Fire Strike  2620 | klonekrieger | Core i3-2120@3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX460@875/1952MHz | link


----------



## DOcean (3. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 97814| DOcean| Core i7-2600K @ 4.3GHz | 8GB  | GTX580 3GB | link
Cloud Gate 3312| DOcean | Core i7-2600K @ 4.3GHz | 8GB | GTX580 3GB | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/328014link
Fire Strike 4127| DOcean | Core i7-2600K @ 4.3GHz | 8GB| GTX580 3GB | link


hoffe alles richtig...


----------



## DriveByFM (3. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Icestorm*: 154100 | DriveByFM | i7-3930K@3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL9-11-10-27-2T | 2x GTX 680 @1163/3520/1306 | Link
*Cloudgate*: 30869 | DriveByFM | i7-3930K@3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL9-11-10-27-2T | 2x GTX 680 @1163/3520/1306 | Link
*Firestrike*: 12116 | DriveByFM | i7-3930K@3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL9-11-10-27-2T | 2x GTX 680 @1163/3520/1306 | Link
*Firestrike Extreme*: 6417 | DriveByFM | i7-3930K@3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL9-11-10-27-2T | 2x GTX 680 @1163/3520/1306 | Link

Ich glaub ich sollte meine CPU auch mal auf 5GHz knüppeln ;D


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

hab ich schon alles versucht ... bringt nix und wie ich schon geschrieben habe systemwiederherstellung geht auch nich weil die ausgeschalten ist, ich mein ja noch immer das ein Sli problem is mit dem bench :<


----------



## Softy (3. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@*DOcean*

Bitte RAM Frequenz, -Latenzen und Grafikkarten Chip- und Speichertakt angeben.

@jolly91
Du hast im IceStorm Ranking bereits mehr Punkte als bei Deinem Update  Ich lasse daher den besseren Wert drin, falls Du damit einverstanden bist.



DriveByFM schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich sollte meine CPU auch mal auf 5GHz knüppeln ;D



Vor allem solltest Du im IceStorm Benchmark die virtuellen Kerne abschalten 

**Update**


----------



## Jolly91 (3. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Was machen wir bloß mit dem alten Wert vom Icestorm. Ich wäre fast dafür, den auch zu ersetzen, damit es zusammenpasst. ^^


----------



## ybh (3. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hier meine ergebnisse. Falls irgendwelche infos fehlen, so trage ich diese natürlich nach.

Icestorm: 160857 | ybh | i5-2500K @4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 | GTX 560 ti 448 @820/1900 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 PRO REV 3.1

Cloudgate: 16238 | ybh | i5-2500K @4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27  | GTX 560 ti 448 @820/1900 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 PRO REV 3.1

Firestrike: 3933   | ybh | i5-2500K @4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27  | GTX 560 ti 448 @820/1900  | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 PRO REV 3.1


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 161502 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1002/1602/1041MHz | Link
Cloudgate: 30864 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1002/1602/1041MHz | Link
Firestrike: 10281 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1002/1602/1041MHz | Link


----------



## Stryke7 (3. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Icestorm: 161502 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1002/1602/1041MHz | Link
> Cloudgate: 30864 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1002/1602/1041MHz | Link
> Firestrike: 10281 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1002/1602/1041MHz | Link


 
Unnötig 

Im Ernst, ein 3930k und ne Titan ?!   Ich komm vorbei


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Er hat wahrscheinlich das SMT beim Ice Storm nicht abgeschaltet  Das kostet ordentlich Punkte.


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



ich888 schrieb:


> Er hat wahrscheinlich das SMT beim Ice Storm nicht abgeschaltet  Das kostet ordentlich Punkte.


 
Is doch egal..... ohne meine CPU zu verbrutzeln komm ich sowieso nicht an die Top Ergebnisse bei Ice Storm ran..... un wer interessiert sich für den abgemagerten CPU Benchmark 


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Unnötig
> 
> Im Ernst, ein 3930k und ne Titan ?!   Ich komm vorbei


Kannst ja mal auf meinem Sysprofil in den nächsten Tagen vorbeigucken.... ich mach bald ma ein paar neue Pics ^^


----------



## Frankie2510 (4. März 2013)

Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Icestorm: 161502 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1002/1602/1041MHz | Link
> Cloudgate: 30864 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1002/1602/1041MHz | Link
> Firestrike: 10281 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1002/1602/1041MHz | Link



Takei, endlich mal eine Karte, die richtig brennt. Ich muss wohl doch irgendwann mal nachlegen.


----------



## Softy (4. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## pagani-s (6. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 164807| pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ | Link

Cloudgate: 24622| pagani-s | | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ| Link

Firestrike: 7556 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ | Link


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Krass fast soviele Points wie meine 680er SLI 0.o 
respect,nice system


----------



## Jolly91 (6. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Da will ich einen run mit 1220/1900 machen, und bei der CPU HT ausschalten, update den Afterburner, und dann laß ich beim Log von GPU-Z, weil da was faul war, die taktete ab und zu mal mit 1100/1900. Blöd gelaufen.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/342488


----------



## Softy (6. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Das brauchst nicht in die Liste aufnehmen!



Auch nicht das höhere Icestorm-Ergebnis?


----------



## Jolly91 (6. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Gar nichts, es ist einfach ein ungültiges Ergebnis, ohne stabile Taktraten, weil der die nicht halten wollte.

Von der Temperatur der Spawas erreichte es für 1 Sekunde die 100°C, aber die GPU-Temperatur war bei 81°C, also schon nahe am Ende. Ich hatte 23,5-24,0°C im Zimmer, also keine guten Bedingungen. 

Jetzt regelt sich wenigstens die Spannung wieder runter, nach dem reboot, HT ist auch wieder On.

Habe es editiert, weil es nur Platz verbraucht. ^^

Ich habe jetzt wieder die Beta 5 installiert, weil der Beta 6 die Spannung im Idle nicht herabsenkte.


----------



## sKulliii (6. März 2013)

FIRESTRIKE: 6554 | sKulliii | i5-2500K @ 4200MHz | 8GB @ 1333MHz, CL9-9-9-9-21 CR 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1250 MHz | LINK


----------



## MADman_One (6. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



MADman_One schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nochmal meine GraKas an die Grenze getrieben, mehr geht stabil nicht
> Hier also mein Update:
> 
> Icestorm: 188439 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGTX 680 @1241/3557 | Link
> ...


 
Und noch ein Update...diesmal mit neuer Grafikhardware:

Icestorm: 187612 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGeForce GTX TITAN @1163/3055 | Link

Cloudgate: 35027 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGeForce GTX TITAN @1163/3055 | Link

Firestrike: 15508 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGeForce GTX TITAN @1163/3055 | Link


----------



## DriveByFM (6. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

An die Leute, die eine oder sogar zwei GTX TITAN besitzen lasst mal Firestrike Extreme durchlaufen  Mich würde intressieren was da so raus kommt.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



MADman_One schrieb:


> Und noch ein Update...diesmal mit neuer Grafikhardware:
> 
> Icestorm: 187612 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGeForce GTX TITAN @1163/3055 | Link
> 
> ...


 

hat mich bissal geschockt weil oben steht eine neue Grafikkarte ... sind doch 2x Titans oder ?


----------



## Softy (7. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@*sKulliii*
Dein Link funktioniert nicht.

**Update**


----------



## Ion (7. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

2 Titan gerade mal 1000 Punkte mehr als 2 7970 
Also pro € nen halben Punkt gut gemacht


----------



## Brez$$z (7. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Der gedanke das ich nicht mal die hälfte gezahlz hab, tröstet mich


----------



## MADman_One (7. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> hat mich bissal geschockt weil oben steht eine neue Grafikkarte ... sind doch 2x Titans oder ?


Ich hatte "neue Grafikhardware" geschrieben...das beinhaltet für mich sowohl Einzahl, als auch Mehrzahl  



DriveByFM schrieb:


> An die Leute, die eine oder sogar zwei GTX TITAN besitzen lasst mal Firestrike Extreme durchlaufen  Mich würde intressieren was da so raus kommt.


 
Habe ich vor, gerade die Advanced Lizenz gekauft (wollte ich eh schon lange machen)...sollte ich eigentlich heute abend nachreichen können.



Ion schrieb:


> 2 Titan gerade mal 1000 Punkte mehr als 2 7970
> Also pro € nen halben Punkt gut gemacht





Brez$$z schrieb:


> Der gedanke das ich nicht mal die hälfte gezahlz hab, tröstet mich



Die Benchmarks sind ein netter Nebeneffekt. Der Hauptgrund für die Anschaffung war mein Multi-Monitor Setup. Und dort schafft die Titan in MWO z.B. bei meinen Settings jetzt 60 fps statt knapp 30 fps wie vorher...und das Game hat nicht mal ein (funktionierendes) SLI Profil. Daher hat sich das für mich gelohnt.

@softy: Darf ich auch Ergebnisse mit einer einzelnen Titan zusätzlich einschicken für die Single-GPU Liste oder darf man nur in jeweils einer der beiden Listen vertreten sein ?


----------



## GrEmLiNg (7. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ich warte lieber auf neuere Karten, das lohnt sich ja garnicht  und in 6 Monaten redet keiner mehr über den Titan. Sag nur DX12.....


----------



## MADman_One (7. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Da stimme ich Dir im Prinzip sogar zu  
Aber ich wollte jetzt was neues und die Titan ist ein interessantes Stück Hardware. Und da mein Hardware/Hobby Budget ziemlich voll war dank der immer längeren Produktzyklen konnte ich das jetzt einfach so machen. Aber empfehlen würde ich das wirklich nur Enthusiasten, die genau wissen warum sie das machen und die mit dem Gedanken klar kommen, in spätestens einem Jahr wieder investieren zu dürfen


----------



## GrEmLiNg (7. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



MADman_One schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Dir im Prinzip sogar zu
> Aber ich wollte jetzt was neues und die Titan ist ein interessantes Stück Hardware. Und da mein Hardware/Hobby Budget ziemlich voll war dank der immer längeren Produktzyklen konnte ich das jetzt einfach so machen. Aber empfehlen würde ich das wirklich nur Enthusiasten, die genau wissen warum sie das machen und die mit dem Gedanken klar kommen, in spätestens einem Jahr wieder investieren zu dürfen


 
Ich wollte dich auch nicht angreifen, ich finde auch das der Titan ne intressante Karte ist. Aleine der riesige Video Ram ist schon mega goil, aber ich Spreche nur für mich. Das ich es so nicht machen würde, auch wenn es goile Karten sind. Du ich hab mal ne frage an dich, die 3 Bildschirme die du hast. Sollte ich mir die kaufen wegen Vision Sourround 2 D ? Meinste das würde gut gehen in Zukunft oder denkst du das ist rausgeschmissnes Geld ? Habe noch so 1200€ hier rum liegen und weiss net was ich sinnvoll aufrüsten soll, aber da mir mein flimmer moni aufn Sack geht wo Justin.TV drauf läuft und ich eh schon immer 3 Bildschirme haben wollte meinste das ich das so machen kann ?

Edit : Im Amazon Warehouse kriegste die gebraucht für 900€....  nackter Preis 1110 €


----------



## MADman_One (7. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Habe das auch nicht als Angriff verstanden, keine Sorge. Im Gegenteil, man sollte eh nicht blind anderen hinterherrennen weil man meistens nicht weiss auf welcher Basis jemand seine Entscheidung getroffen hat.

Zu Deiner Monitor-Frage schicke ich Dir eine PN, weil wir hier sonst Off-Topic sind und evtl. Haue bekommen


----------



## Softy (7. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



MADman_One schrieb:


> @softy: Darf ich auch Ergebnisse mit einer einzelnen Titan zusätzlich einschicken für die Single-GPU Liste oder darf man nur in jeweils einer der beiden Listen vertreten sein ?



Ja, das kannst Du schon machen, ist kein Problem


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Naja meiner Meinung nach Entwickelt sich Hardware eh ständig von dem her kann man sich jetzt Titans kaufen und vieleicht in paar monaten neue Karten  wenn man das Geld hat und wenn man sich jetzt direkt noch keine Titans leisten kann dann man man sich auch in paar monaten noch eine kaufen die wohl ein wenig günstiger ist aber im Prinzip fallen die Preise für Grafikkarten nicht so sehr, kurz nach dem ich mir die 680er gekauft habe hatten sie noch 489 euro gekostet und nach 3 Wochen oder so haben sie auf einmal um 30 euro mehr gekostet und jetzt glaub liegen sie so bei 389 euro .. in der Richtung ^^ 

Ich finde der Ram der Titan bringt halt richtig erst was bei den neuen 4k Displays die man sich zur zeit fast nicht leisten kann, finde die 690er eigentlich sehr knorke weil sie soweit ich weiß auf mircoruckler verzichtet, stimmt das Softy, wie bist du mit deiner 690er zufrieden   ?


----------



## Softy (7. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Softy, wie bist du mit deiner 690er zufrieden   ?



Ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden  So gut wie keine Mikroruckler und Crysis 3 ist damit in 3D (Settings high, Texturen very high) sehr geil  

**Update**


----------



## MADman_One (7. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



MADman_One schrieb:


> Icestorm: 187612 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGeForce GTX TITAN @993(max. Boost: 1163)/3055 | Link
> 
> Cloudgate: 35027 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGeForce GTX TITAN @993(max. Boost: 1163)/3055 | Link
> 
> Firestrike: 15508 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2xGeForce GTX TITAN @993(max. Boost: 1163)/3055 | Link


 
So, und noch ein Update 

*Multi GPU*

Cloudgate: 35394 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2-WAY GeForce GTX TITAN SLI @993(max. Boost: 1163)/3055 | Link

Firestrike Extreme: 8407 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2-WAY GeForce GTX TITAN SLI @993(max. Boost: 1163)/3055 | Link

Könntest Du bei meinem Icestorm und Firestrike Ergebnis des Titan SLI noch die Taktwerte für die GraKas nachziehen (siehe oben: 2-WAY GeForce GTX TITAN SLI@993(max. Boost: 1163)/3055) ? 
Hatte bisher nur den max. Boost angegeben, das ist beim Vergleich evtl. etwas irreführend, daher habe ich noch den Baseclock mit eingefügt.


Und ich habe auch mal SLI deaktiviert und nur eine einzelne Titan getestet:

*Single GPU*

Icestorm: 182333 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GeForce GTX TITAN @993(max. Boost: 1163)/3055 | Link

Cloudgate: 31346 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GeForce GTX TITAN @993(max. Boost: 1163)/3055 | Link

Firestrike: 10001 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GeForce GTX TITAN @993(max. Boost: 1163)/3055 | Link

Firestrike Extreme: 5064 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GeForce GTX TITAN @993(max. Boost: 1163)/3055 | Link


Nochmal danke, Du machst einen super Job hier


----------



## Brez$$z (8. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ich Frag mich nur warum dein Grafikscore nich wirklich so viel mehr Punkte hat 
Aber physikscore ist deutlich höher (sogar als dem gecan sein score obwohl er den Selben CPU hat)

Aber ansonsten hastn sehr Teures System, wärste nicht erster wäre es komisch.
1,200 € vs. 2400€ (nur cpu und gpu) ist ein Wort


----------



## Softy (8. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*




MADman_One schrieb:


> Könntest Du bei meinem Icestorm und Firestrike  Ergebnis des Titan SLI noch die Taktwerte für die GraKas nachziehen  (siehe oben: 2-WAY GeForce GTX TITAN SLI@993(max. Boost: 1163)/3055) ?
> Hatte bisher nur den max. Boost angegeben, das ist beim Vergleich evtl.  etwas irreführend, daher habe ich noch den Baseclock mit  eingefügt.



Die Tabellen sollten nicht zu breit und somit unübersichtlich werden, daher habe ich nur den maximalen Boosttakt eingetragen. Ich werde es entsprechend im Startpost erwähnen.

**Update**


----------



## MADman_One (8. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ich Frag mich nur warum dein Grafikscore nich wirklich so viel mehr Punkte hat
> Aber physikscore ist deutlich höher (sogar als dem gecan sein score obwohl er den Selben CPU hat)
> 
> Aber ansonsten hastn sehr Teures System, wärste nicht erster wäre es komisch.
> 1,200 € vs. 2400€ (nur cpu und gpu) ist ein Wort


 
Ich hab da schon ein paar Erklärungen. Erst mal brauchen sich Deine beiden 7970 mit dem krassen Takt mal definitiv nicht zu verstecken, die Titan ist eh nicht so weit weg von der Radeon. Aber vor allem Deine CPU ist ein krasses Monster mit über 5 GHz und auch bei den Grafikscores spielt die CPU eine Rolle, hier sogar die ausschlaggebende. Man sieht das gut bei Icestorm, da haben SB-E keine Chance gegen Ivys wenn diese höher getaktet sind, die Grafikkarten spielen eigentlich gar keine Rolle ab einem gewissen Level. Da der Benchmark die 6 Kerne bei mir nicht nutzt haben Ivys einfach Taktvorteile gegenüber meiner CPU. Auch 1T beim RAM hat da Vorteile, die bei mir aufgrund von Vollbestückung nicht möglich sind. Daher bin ich bei Icestorm weiter unten. 

Cloudgate hingegen geht wohl sehr gut mit den SB-E, da ist der Abstand auch wieder etwas größer. Gerade bei den Single-GPU sieht man sehr schön, daß ich einen Tick schneller bin, weil meine CPU 100 MHz schneller ist als die von Takei, obwohl seine GraKa etwas schneller ist. Hier ist also auch die CPU ausschlaggebend und die Titan wird einfach nicht ausgereizt.

Das alles ist auch ein Grund, warum ich mir jetzt doch mal die Advanced Version des 3DMark gekauft habe. Selbst der normale Firestrike kann die Titan nicht auslasten, auch dort kommt wieder die CPU ins Spiel. Erst beim Firestrike Extreme werden die Abstände dann größer, weil die CPU in den Hintergrund tritt. Alles unterhalb kann derzeit mit einer Titan nur vernünftig gebencht werden, wenn die CPU richtig schnell ist. Daher kann man eine Titan aus meiner Sicht nur noch mit dem Extreme vernünftig benchen, um Verbesserungen bei Treibern oder Konfigurationen transparent machen und das Ergebnis zu können.

Daher ist es um so bedauerlicher, das Intel mit seiner Ivy Bridge E nicht in die Gänge kommt. Und da ich das System nicht fürs Benchen gebaut habe sondern um mit TripleMonitor zu zocken (wo die CPU nicht limitiert und ich teilweise mehr als 100%ige Zuwächse habe) werde ich trotz der teuren Maschine halt ein paar erste Plätze hergeben müssen. Aber damit komme ich sehr gut klar 

tl;dr
Aus meiner Sicht passen alle Werte also und sind für mich nachvollziehbar 

Wenn man mein System nach Preis-Leistungs Sicht betrachtet, dann wäre ich ganz abgeschlagen letzter 



Softy schrieb:


> Die Tabellen sollten nicht zu breit und somit unübersichtlich werden, daher habe ich nur den maximalen Boosttakt eingetragen. Ich werde es entsprechend im Startpost erwähnen.


 
Kein Problem, wie gesagt Du machst einen super Job hier 
Mir fiel nur bei den Single-GPU Benchmarks auf, das die anderen ihren Baseclock angegeben haben und ich den max. Boost. Daher dachte ich, es könnte evtl. verwirrend für manche sein, warum meine mit über 100 MHz höherem Takt scheinbar langsamer ist. In Wahrheit ist meine aber einen Tick niedriger getaktet (992 MHz Baseclock), daher stimmen auch die Abstände. Aber lass es ruhig so, war nur der Vollständigkeit halber


----------



## GrEmLiNg (8. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ich finde eher das der 3D Mark teilweise voll komisch ist, der kloppt teilweise nur auf die Grakas Extreme. Was man fürn Prozzi hat spielt fast keine Rolle, ich bin mir sicher würde bei FireStrike die CPU besser benutzt werden. Würde die Szene auch besser laufen. Da müsste dir schon son Monstar von Server Prozi für 1700~ € Kaufen mit 6-8 Kerne vielleicht läuft es dann besser 

ntel Xeon E5-2690, 8x 2.90GHz, Sockel-2011, Intel Xeon E5-2690, 8x 2.90GHz, Sockel-2011, boxed (BX80621E52690) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Übersicht Xenon Prozi 
Intel Xeon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Finde den Benchmark teilweise echt doof, wenn die nur mehr auf die Gesamte Hw Testen würden. Aber der teste nur bestimmt teilbereiche der HW, so lahm kann mein PC doch garnet sein


----------



## MADman_One (8. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Der 3DMark ist auch hauptsächlich ein Grafikkarten Benchmark. Für CPU und das Gesamtsystem gibt es den PCMark.
Und wie ich gerade beschrieben hatte limitiert bei schnellen Grafikarten wie der Titan die CPU durchaus im 3DMark.

Mehr Kerne bringen im 3DMark auch fast nichts, die Taktfrequenz ist bei den aktuellen Intel-Architekturen dort viel entscheidender. Ein 8 Kern Xeon mit 2,9 GHz hat gegen eine 4-Kern Ivy mit 4 oder 5 GHz im 3DMark keine Chance.


----------



## Softy (8. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Für allgemeine Diskussionen bitte den dafür vorgesehenen Thread benutzen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259343-3dmark-2013-diskussionsthread.html

Danke


----------



## Deimos (8. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Finde den Benchmark teilweise echt doof, wenn die nur mehr auf die Gesamte Hw Testen würden.


Ganz ehrlich, ich finde ein *3D*Mark müsste sogar deutlich weniger CPU-limitiert sein...

@MADman_One
Sehr hübsches System, das du da hast!  Unter Luft, wie ich annehme?

EDIT:
Argh; sorry Softy...


----------



## MADman_One (8. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Yop, sorry Softy, habe die Antwort drüben gepostet und versuche in Zukunft dran zu denken


----------



## Stryke7 (9. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Icestorm: 112645 | Stryke7 | PhenomII X6 @ 3,75Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1482Mhz Cl 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100
> Cloudgate: 15897 | Stryke7 | PhenomII X6 @ 3,75Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1482Mhz Cl 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100
> Fire Strike: 4313  | Stryke7 | PhenomII X6 @ 3,75Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1482Mhz Cl 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100
> 
> Link


 
Hab auch nochmal etwas optimiert:


Icestorm: 117106 | Stryke7 | PhenomII X6 @ 3,9Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1540Mhz Cl 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 570 @ 910/1820/2100
Link  (laut Link hab ich übrigens 2,1 Exahertz CPU-Leistung    In den anderen Tests wurde es aber richtig ausgelesen)

Cloudgate: 19778| Stryke7 | PhenomII X6 @ 3,9Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1540Mhz Cl 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 570 @ 910/1820/2100
Link

Fire Strike: 4382  | Stryke7 | PhenomII X6 @ 3,9Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1540Mhz Cl 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 570 @ 910/1820/2100
Link


----------



## Softy (9. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@Stryke7
Der Icestorm Link funktioniert nicht, bitte fixen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (9. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 185845 | PCTOM | i7 3930K @ 4.7GHz | 16Gb DDR3 2133 CL 9-11-10-28 1T | GTX TITAN @ m.B. 1136/1556 Link

Cloudgate: 33462 | PCTOM | i7 3930K @ 4.7GHz | 16Gb DDR3 2133 CL 9-11-10-28 1T | GTX TITAN @ m.B. 1136/1556 Link

Fire Strike: 10331 | PCTOM | i7 3930K @ 4.7GHz | 16Gb DDR3 2133 CL 9-11-10-28 1T | GTX TITAN @ m.B. 1136/1556 Link


----------



## Stryke7 (9. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> @Stryke7
> Der Icestorm Link funktioniert nicht, bitte fixen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie komme ich denn wieder auf das ergebnis?  war in nem anderen durchlauf als die anderen beiden ...

Edit:  Verdammt, ich kann scheinbar wirklich keine alten Ergebnisse aufrufen.  Schade, denn ich hatte besagten Icestorm eben sogar mal mit >120000 abgeschlossen.  
Hier nun also ein neues Ergebnis:

Icestorm: 118617| Stryke7 | PhenomII X6 @ 3,9Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1540Mhz Cl 8-8-8-20 2T | GTX 570 @ 910/1820/2100
Link


----------



## SubLeo (9. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**

Icestorm: 118500 | SubLeo | FX8350@4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7870 @1160/1320 | Link

Cloudgate: 18962 | SubLeo | FX8350@4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7870 @1160/1320 | Link

Firestrike: 5191 | SubLeo | FX8350@4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | HD7870 @1160/1320 | Link


----------



## Softy (10. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

UPDATE:

Firestrike: 9196 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 3,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 937 MHz (Boost 976 MHz)/1502 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (10. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## Rheotron (10. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Firestrike: 4790 | Rheotron | i7-860 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 885/1770/1040 |Link


----------



## Softy (11. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## Jolly91 (11. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**U-p-d-a-t-e**

Treiber: Forceware 306.97

 Icestorm: 89886 | Jolly91 | Q9550 @ 4,0GHz | 6GB DDR2-942 CL5-5-5-18-2T | POV GTS 250 @ 750/1900/1200 l Link

 Cloud Gate: 7877 l Jolly91 | Q9550 @ 4,0GHz | 6GB DDR2-942 CL5-5-5-18-2T | POV GTS 250 @ 750/1900/1200 l Link

 First Strike: ---- l Jolly91 | Q9550 @ 4,0GHz | 6GB DDR2-942 CL5-5-5-18-2T | POV GTS 250 @ 750/1900/1200 l Link (Hardware not Compitable) 

Und am Ende konnte die Karte kein DX11.


----------



## Softy (11. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## combatIII (12. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 98337 | combatIII | i7 3720 QM @ 3.6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD Radeon HD 7970M @ 850MHz/1200MHz | Link 


Cloudgate: 16899 | combatIII | i7 3720 QM @ 3.6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD Radeon HD 7970M @ 850MHz/1200MHz | Link 


Firestrike: 4388 | combatIII | i7 3720QM @ 3.6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD Radeon HD 7970M @ 850MHz/1200MHz | Link


FirestrikeExtreme: 2182 | combatIII | i7 3720QM @ 3.6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD Radeon HD7970M @ 850MHz/1200MHz | 
Link


----------



## Softy (13. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## atze1979 (13. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Update*

Cloudgate: 28064 atze1979|  | i7-3770K @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @1302/3528/1302 | Link

Firestrike: 7507 |  atze1979| i7-3770K @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @1302/3515/1302 | Link


----------



## FabianHD (14. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Update*

Icestorm
182047 | FabianHD | i5-2500K 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @1333MHz Cl9-9-9-24| Gigabyte 7950 1100/1475Mhz | Link

Cloudgate
19584 | FabianHD | i5-2500K 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz Cl9-9-9-24| Gigabyte 7950 1100/1475Mhz | Link

Firestrike
7125 | FabianHD | i5-2500K 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz Cl9-9-9-24| Gigabyte 7950 1100/1475Mhz | Link


----------



## JohnLoki (14. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



JohnLoki schrieb:


> #UPDATE#
> *alt1:*
> 
> *alt2:*
> ...



*Update NEU:*
Icestorm 
178574 | JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,43GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL8-8-8-24 CR2 |GTX670 @ 980/1552MHz |Link

Cloudgate
19250 | JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,43GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL8-8-8-24 CR2 | GTX670 @ 980/1552MHz |Link

Firestrike
6341| JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,43GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL8-8-8-24 CR2 | GTX670 @ 980/1552MHz |Link

Firestrike EXTREM
3225| JohnLoki | i5-3570K @ 4,43GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL8-8-8-24 CR2 | GTX670 @ 980/1552MHz |Link


----------



## DerPate1235 (14. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Firestrike
8917 | DerPate1235 (Elrosahir)| i7-3770K @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL8-8-8-24 CR2 | GTX Titan (EVGA Signature Edition) Referenz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme6 score: P8917 3DMarks


----------



## Softy (14. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## atze1979 (15. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Update  *

Firestrike: 7524 atze1979|  | i7-3770K @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @1302/3542/1302 | Link
 
Cloudgate: 28261 atze1979|  | i7-3770K @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @1302/3528/1302 | Link

Icestorm : 220375 atze1979|  | i7-3770K @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @1302/3528/1302 | Link

sooooooo ich glaub jetzt ist das Maximum erreicht


----------



## Softy (15. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update*
*


----------



## Fips80 (15. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

!!Update!!

Firestrike: 3818 fips80|  | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 480 914/1955 |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P3818 3DMarks


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (16. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Kleines Update nach GPU-OC:

Icestorm: 158938 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i7-3570K @4,0 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | Link

Cloudgate: 17882 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i7-3570K @4,0 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | Link

Firestrike: 6754 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i7-3570K @4,0 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | Link


3DMark sagt mir, dass die CPU bremst... dann muss ich die wohl mal noch ein bisschen antreiben


----------



## Softy (16. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> | *i7*-3570K @4,0 GHz |
> 
> 3DMark sagt mir, dass die CPU bremst... dann muss ich die wohl mal noch ein bisschen antreiben



Auch mit viel OC wird aus Deinem i5 kein i7  

**Update**


----------



## Horilein (17. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Horilein schrieb:


> Icestrom 172451| Horilein I5 2550k@4.6GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950@1195/1625 Link
> 
> Cloudgate 19619 | Horilein I5 2550k@4.6GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950@1195/1625 Link
> 
> ...



Update mitm MK-26:

Icestrom 180621| Horilein I5 2550k@4.85GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950@1205/1830 Link

Cloudgate 20450 | Horilein I5 2550k@4.85GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950@1205/1830 Link

Firestrike 7670 | Horilein I5 2550k@4.85GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950@1205/1830 Link


----------



## loltheripper (17. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm
173307 | loltheripper | i7 3770k @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6970 960/1500MHz | Link
Cloudgate
27698 | loltheripper | i7 3770k @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6970 960/1500MHz | Link
FireStrike
7313 | loltheripper | i7 3770k @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6970 960/1500MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (17. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> Auch mit viel OC wird aus Deinem i5 kein i7



Das nicht, aber es hat sich trotzdem was getan 

Icestorm: 177933 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i7-3570K @4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | Link

Cloudgate: 19394 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i7-3570K @4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | Link

Firestrike: 6860 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i7-3570K @4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | Link


----------



## Softy (17. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@loltheripper

Ich habe mal nur die besseren Scores upgedatet, wenn es Recht ist 




s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> | i7-3570K @4,5 GHz |



Du bist aber hartnäckig  Ich werde die CPU aber weiterhin als i5-3570K eintragen 

**Update**


----------



## pagani-s (18. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

update 7970ghz

Icestorm: 164010| pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1200/1500 | Link

Cloudgate: 25013| pagani-s | | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1200/1500 | Link

Firestrike: 7679 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1200/1500 | Link


----------



## loltheripper (18. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> @loltheripper
> 
> Ich habe mal nur die besseren Scores upgedatet, wenn es Recht ist
> 
> ...


 Danke, und gleich über dem Lümmel mit seiner Sandy  dabei hab ich dir noch garkein Geld zugeschoben.


----------



## Softy (18. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



pagani-s schrieb:


> Icestorm: 164010| pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1200/1500 | Link



Wieso postet ihr auf einmal alle Scores, die niedriger sind als die bereits eingetragenen?  Das irritiert mich voll 



loltheripper schrieb:


> Danke, und gleich über dem Lümmel mit seiner  Sandy  dabei hab ich dir noch garkein Geld zugeschoben.



Huch  Wird gleich korrigiert.

**Update*


*


----------



## Hawky1980 (19. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hiermal meine PhysiX/Cuda Pixelschleuder ohne Stromanschluss.
Für die Titan hats Geld leider nicht gereicht. 

Fire Strike Extrem
432 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GT 640 @ 1100/1000 Mhz | Link

Fire Strike:
1602 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GT 640 @ 1100/1000 Mhz | Link

Cloud Gate:
9737 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GT 640 @ 1100/1000 Mhz | Link

Ice Storm:
83936 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GT 640 @ 1100/1000 Mhz| Link


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## pagani-s (20. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

update 2  7970ghz 

Icestorm: 165914| pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1200/1600 | Link

Cloudgate: 25447| pagani-s | | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1200/1600 | Link

Firestrike: 8181 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1200/1600 | Link


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (20. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Und noch ein Update:

Icestorm: 180772 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i7-3570K @4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | Link

Cloudgate: 19846 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i7-3570K @4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | Link

Firestrike: 7249 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i7-3570K @4,5 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | Link

Die CPU will schon knapp 1,25V und die Grafikkarte auch... der Speicher läuft aber immer noch @ stock


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



pagani-s schrieb:


> Icestorm: 165914| pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz |  16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1200/1600 |  Link



Ich würde mal die virtuellen Kerne abschalten 



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> | i*7*-3570K @4,5 GHz |


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

**Update**


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (20. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Hätte ja sein können... 
Wie sieht's aus, wenn ich ihn bei 5GHz hab?


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Hätte ja sein können...
> Wie sieht's aus, wenn ich ihn bei 5GHz hab?


 
Du könntest anfangen zu argumentieren, sobald du den Takt verdoppelt hast    Dann hättest du evtl die Rechenleistung des i7, wenn man mal den kleineren Cache-Speicher außer Acht lässt.


----------



## kroy (20. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ice Storm:

178506 | Kroy | 2500K @ 4,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | 2x GTX580| Link


----------



## J.Ryan (21. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update 

Ice Storm:   184613 | J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4,9 | 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil 9-11-10-28-2N |NVidia GTX680 @ 1215/1536  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P184613 3DMarks

Fire Strike:  7200   | J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4.9 | 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil 9-11-10-28-2N |NVidia GTX680 @ 1215/1536  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P7200 3DMarks


----------



## pagani-s (21. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

update mal ohne HT und mit etwas mehr takt
krass was das mehr bringt wenn man weniger threads hat

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Performance

Icestorm: 188477| pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,7GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1200/1600 | Link


----------



## J.Ryan (21. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update 

Ice Storm:  182813 | J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4,9 | 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil 9-11-10-28-2N |NVidia GTX680 @ 1215/1536 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P182803 3DMarks

Cloud Gate: 26350  | J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4.9 | 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil  9-11-10-28-2N |NVidia GTX680 @ 1215/1536 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P26350 3DMarks

Fire Strike: 7204   | J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4.9 | 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil 9-11-10-28-2N |NVidia GTX680 @ 1215/1536 |  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P7204 3DMarks

Denke jetzt ist die Grenze erreicht,mehr geht nur noch bald mit Sli 

Mfg. J.Ryan


----------



## Softy (22. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupdate*

*@j.ryan
Ich habe mal das bessere Ergebnis im Icestorm Benchmark drin gelassen.


----------



## Zwitschack (22. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

so, dann will ich jetzt auch mal (hoffe es passt alles so):

Icestorm: 131460 | Zwitschack | Xeon E3-1230v2 @3,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 660 ti @1050(1115)/1652 | Link

Cloudgate: 19357 | Zwitschack | Xeon E3-1230v2 @3,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 660 ti @1065(1130)/1662 | Link

Firestrike: 5363 | Zwitschack | Xeon E3-1230v2 @3,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 660 ti @1065(1130)/1662 | Link


die ein oder andere GTX 670 hab ich hinter mir gelassen xD


----------



## Softy (22. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## PCGHGS (23. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

IceStorm
106400 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,577 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1766MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 560 TI @ 900/2004/1800 | Link

Cloud Gate
13558 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,577 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1766MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 900/2004/1800 | Link

Fire Strike
3116 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,577 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1766MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 560 TI @ 900/2004/1800 | Link


----------



## Softy (23. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## heinippel (25. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

B]AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)[/B]
Fire Strike Extreme | Heinippel | 7410 | Intel Core i7-3930K Processor @4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1066 MHz CL 9-11-9-27 2T | 2x XFX 7970 @ 1253/1699 | Link


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (25. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update:

Icestorm: 185590 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i5-3570K @4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1600 | Link

Cloudgate: 20573 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i5-3570K @4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1600 | Link

Firestrike: 7469 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i5-3570K @4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1600 | Link

Dann bleib ich vorerst beim i5


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*





s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Dann bleib ich vorerst beim i5



Danke *


*Update**


----------



## pagani-s (25. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

update2 mal ohne HT und mit etwas mehr takt
mehr geht nicht die temps haben mir hierbei schon nicht mehr gefallen

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Performance

Icestorm: 189206| pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,8GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1200/1600 | Link


----------



## Softy (26. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## instagib (26. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Um was gehts bei dem FireStrike Test überhaupt?
Sieht übel aus und zieht ordentlich Leistung... nur wofür ist die Frage?
Und was hat es mit dem IceStorm test auf sich? Sieht aus wie ein Tegra Game für 5€.
Warum bekommt man so etwas auf dem PC zu sehen?

Die Unigine Benchmarks finde ich mittlerweile wesentlich besser.
Auch der Resident Evil 6 Benchmark ist gut gelungen mit der enormen Anzahl an Zombies.

Wenn Epic Games die 3D Murks Engine überarbeitet dann bin ich mir sicher diese 0815 Grafik würde mit 60 FPS auf einer XBOX laufen.
Fazit: enttäuschend schlechte Engine die hoffentlich nie in nem Spiel verwendet wird.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Schon wieder ein Update:

Icestorm: 194088 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i5-3570K @4,8 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1600 | Link

Cloudgate: 20960 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i5-3570K @4,8 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1600 | Link

Firestrike: 7509 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i5-3570K @4,8 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1600 | Link

Die GraKa will nicht weiter hoch, die CPU läuft schon mit 1,4V und bringt immer weniger Mehrleistung... jetzt ist der RAM dran


----------



## Softy (27. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@instagib
Bitte den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259343-3dmark-2013-diskussionsthread.html benutzen.

@s-c-a-r-e-r-o-w
RAM-OC bringt nur ein paar Pünktchen. Wenn Du den RAM übertakten willst, würde ich den 3. Riegel ausbauen (oder falls Du 4 Riegel drin hast die 2x2 GB Riegel). Dann dürfte etwas mehr RAM OC drin sein. 

**Update**


----------



## combatIII (27. März 2013)

Hier noch mein Desktop.Bei Cloudgate ist mein Desktop langsamer als das Notebook???

Icestorm: 104993 | combatIII | AMD 965 BE @ 3.4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-25 1T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1575 | Link

Cloudgate: 12590 | combatIII | AMD 965 BE @ 3.4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-25 1T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1575 | Link

Firestrike: 6383 | combatIII | AMD 965 BE @ 3.4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-25 1T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1575 |Link

Firestrike Extreme: 3397 | combatIII | AMD 965 BE @ 3.4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-25 1T | HD 7970 @ 1050/1575 | Link 

Schaut so aus als ob meine CPU in 1920x1080 so ziemlich stark limitiert.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

hey combat, ist es richtig dass du zwei verschiedene gpus geutzt hast??

und die cpu sollte doch noch mehr takt mitmachen oder? Ich hab meinen armen X6 dafür an 3,9Ghz rangetreten


----------



## Softy (27. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Firestrike: 5219 | Soldat0815 | Core i5 3550P | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T| GTX660ti GPU:1254,2Mhz(max.Boosttakt mit GPU-Z ermittelt) VRam:1598,4Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3350P,MSI Z68MA-G45 (G3) (MS-7676) score: P5219 3DMarks


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Noch ein Update:

Icestorm: 199636 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i5-3570K @4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | HD 7950 @ 1220/1600 | Link

Cloudgate: 21383 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i5-3570K @4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1600 | Link

Firestrike: 7537 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i5-3570K @4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1600 | Link


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## Horilein (1. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 107778 | Horilein | *i3-3220* @3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @1185/1760 | Link

Cloudgate: 12660 |   Horilein |* i3-3220* @3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @1185/1760 | Link

Firestrike: 6538 |  Horilein |* i3-3220* @3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @1185/1760 | Link

Der i3 is aber auch ne Physicsrakete


----------



## moboKiller (1. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 70204 | moboKilller | A6-3670K @2,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7850 @860/1200 |  Link

Cloud Gate: 10161 | moboKiller | A6-3670K @2,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7850 @860/1200 |  Link

Fire Strike: 3769 | moboKiller | A6-3670K @2,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7850 @86071200 |  Link

iwie spinnt der Link ich hab nen A6 keinen A4 und außerdem A4-3670K


----------



## freeway82 (1. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

weis nicht ob die einstellungen passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klonekrieger (1. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*SLI* Test


Icestorm: 96434 | klonekrieger |*i3-2120* @3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |SLI 2x GTX 460 @800/2000 | Link

Cloud Gate: 10883 | klonekrieger | *i3-2120* @3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | SLI 2x GTX 460 @800/2000 | Link

Fire Strike: 3417 | klonekrieger | *i3-2120* @3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | SLI 2x GTX 460 @800/2000 | Link


----------



## Stryke7 (1. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ein Sandy-i3 und ein GTX460 SLI ?!  SEHR interessantes System


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Nice, das gleiche hatte ich bis vor kurzem auch


----------



## moboKiller (2. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Dumme Frage aber wie kann es sein, dass ich mit einer HD 7850 vom Saphir mehr Punkte im fire Strike hab als 2x GTX460


----------



## Softy (2. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (4. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Kleines Update:

Icestorm: 201181 | s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w | i5-3570K @4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1625 | Link


----------



## Softy (5. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

kleines **Update* 
*


----------



## moboKiller (6. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Update*
icestorm: 71013 | moboKiller | A6-3670K@2,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7850@950/1300 | Link
Fire Strike: 3820 | moboKiller | A6-3670K @2,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7850@960/1300 |Link


----------



## Softy (7. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## DjTomCat (7. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 181781 | Djtomcat |i7-3770k @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @1163/3151 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P181781 3DMarks

Cloud Gate: 28306 | Djtomcat | i7-3770k @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX Titan @1163/3151 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P28306 3DMarks

Fire Strike: 9935 | Djtomcat | i7-3770k @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX Titan @1163/3151 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P9935 3DMarkshttp://www.3dmark.com/fs/349176


----------



## Softy (7. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Du solltest mal beim Icestorm Benchmark die virtuellen Kerne abschalten, bringt deutlich mehr Punkte.

**Update** (kommt gleich)*
*


----------



## DjTomCat (7. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> Du solltest mal beim Icestorm Benchmark die virtuellen Kerne abschalten, bringt deutlich mehr Punkte.
> 
> **Update** (kommt gleich)*
> *


 

Vielen dank für den Tipp

Werd ich die Tage noch mal durch testen.


----------



## harl.e.kin (7. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



freeway82 schrieb:


> weis nicht ob die einstellungen passen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Sorry aber das kann im leben nicht hinhauen mit ner Titan. Mir erscheint der Coretakt der Titan auch viel zu niedrig.

Edit: ok Coretakt ist scheinbar so niedrig bei der Titan. Trotzdem passen deine Grafikscores nicht.


----------



## DjTomCat (7. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Icestorm: 181781 | Djtomcat |i7-3770k @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @1163/3151 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P181781 3DMarks
> 
> Cloud Gate: 28306 | Djtomcat | i7-3770k @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX Titan @1163/3151 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P28306 3DMarks
> 
> Fire Strike: 9935 | Djtomcat | i7-3770k @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX Titan @1163/3151 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P9935 3DMarkshttp://www.3dmark.com/fs/349176


 

Update:

Icestorm: 190430 | DjTomCat |i7-3770k @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @1189/3163 | http://www.3dmark.com/is/373393

Cloud Gate: 28888 | DjTomCat |i7-3770k @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @1189/3163 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P28888 3DMarks

Fire Strike: 10112 | DjTomCat |i7-3770k @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @1189/3163 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P10112 3DMarks


----------



## moboKiller (7. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm : 75008 | moboKiller | A6-3670k @3,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7850 @ 950/1300 |  Link
Cloud Gate: 10871 | moboKiller | A6-3670K @3,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7850 @950/1300 |  Link
Fire Strike: 4100 | moboKiller | A6-3670K @3,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T  HD 7850 @950/1300 |   Link
der Knoten des mäßigen Scores geht weg mit CPU-OC


----------



## Softy (7. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## grenn-CB (8. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

1.PC
Icestorm: 127197 | grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 Link

Cloudgate: 13777 | grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 Link

Firestrike: 4095 | grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 Link

Übersicht aller drei Benchmarks


2.PC Wäre hier bei PCGH dann der letzte im Ranking Icestorm
Icestorm: 2399 | grenn-CB | Athlon II X2 250 @ 3,0GHz | 3GB DDR3-1066MHz CL-7-7-7-24 1T | Geforce 6150SE nForce 430 @425/533 Link
Übersicht des Benchmarks

Hier nochmal Ähnliche Systeme zum Vergleich http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode...rch/cpu/is/P/1091/4000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD Athlon II X2 250


----------



## Stryke7 (8. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> 2.PC Wäre hier bei PCGH dann der letzte im Ranking Icestorm
> Icestorm: 2399 | grenn-CB | Athlon II X2 250 @ 3,0GHz | 3GB DDR3-1066MHz CL-7-7-7-24 1T | Geforce 6150SE nForce 430 @425/533 Link
> Übersicht des Benchmarks


 
Der ist ja süß   Da wäre sogar mein NAS besser ...  Vielleicht mache ich damit wirklich mal nen Durchlauf


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Wirds ne Rangliste für mobile Geräte geben?

EDIT: Sry , nächstes mal mach ich die Threadsuchaugen auf.


----------



## Softy (10. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

--> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259343-3dmark-2013-diskussionsthread-33.html


----------



## moboKiller (10. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Update*
Icestorm: 77762| moboKiller | A6-3670K @3,4GHz  | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7850 @ 980/1350 |  Link


----------



## grenn-CB (11. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**
Cloudgate: 13847 | grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 Link

Firestrike: 4338 | grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 Link


----------



## Softy (12. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## grenn-CB (12. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Im Firestrike Benchmark ist in ein Fehler drin, siehe Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (12. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ups 

Ich korrigiere es gleich


----------



## phila_delphia (12. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Holla!

Hier die Ergebnisse meines XMG Notebooks. Meine 680m läuft mit einer Bios-Mod:

*ICESTORM: 83129 | phila_delphia | 3740qm @3,7 | 8GB @1600 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 680m @ 950/2350 **http://www.3dmark.com/is/389695*

*CLOUDGATE: 17850 | phila_delphia | 3740qm @3,7 | 8GB @1600 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 680m @ 950/2350 **http://www.3dmark.com/cg/350054*

*FIRESTRIKE: 4990 | phila_delphia | 3740qm @3,7 | 8GB @1600 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 680m @ 950/2350 **http://www.3dmark.com/fs/364412*

Zur Verifikation: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3740QM Processor,CLEVO P151EMx

Grüße und Danke für Deine Mühe!

phila


----------



## DjTomCat (12. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Update*

Fire Strike: 10318 | DjTomCat | i7-3770k @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @1189/3290 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P10318 3DMarks

Fire Strike Extreme: 5269 | DjTomCat | i7-3770k @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @1189/3290 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: X5269 3DMarks


----------



## Softy (12. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## Ausrasta (13. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 163534 | Ausrasta| i5-3570K @4,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance CL9-9-9-24 @1600 Mhz | Sapphire DualX OC 7970 @1100/1500 Mhz 

Cloudgate: 18197 | Ausrasta| i5-3570K @4,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance CL9-9-9-24 @1600Mhz | Sapphire DualX OC 7970 @1100/1500 Mhz

Firestrike: 7197 | Ausrasta| i5-3570K @4,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance CL9-9-9-24 @1600Mhz | Sapphire DualX OC 7970 @1100/1500 Mhz 

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Softy (15. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@Ausrasta

Bitte noch die RAM-Latenzen nachtragen. Danke 

edit: **Update**


----------



## moboKiller (18. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Update*
Icestorm: 11519 | moboKiller | A6-3670K@3,4GHz | 8GB CL9-9-9-24 1T DDR3-1600 | HD7850 @ 980/1350


----------



## Ion (18. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@mobokiller
Von 77762 auf 11519 Punkte, heftig


----------



## grenn-CB (18. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Das habe ich gerade auch gesehen, und wo ist der Link

Denke ja mal das das oberste hier von sein Ergebnis ist da es heute entstanden ist Search A4-3670K&gpuName=AMD Radeon HD 7850


----------



## xpSyk (25. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Fire Strike : 4730 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7870 @ 1200/1200 | Link 
Cloud Gate : 15786 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7870 @ 1200/1200 | Link 
Ice Storm : 135198 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7870 @ 1200/1200 | Link 



Edit : jetz passt's^^


----------



## Softy (25. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@xpSyk

Du hast Firestrike und Icestorm vertauscht 


**Update**


----------



## grenn-CB (26. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**
Auch wenn es bei Cloudgate nur 1 Punkt besser ist 

Cloudgate: 13848 | grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 Link

Firestrike: 4429 | grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 Link

Treiber war der 320.00 Beta


----------



## Softy (26. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## Fine Arts (27. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

IceStorm
158777 | Fine Arts | 3930k @ 4,0 Ghz | Domi Platins 16Gb 1866 Mhz @ 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x 7870 @ 1150/1305 | Link

Cloud Gate
29914 | Fine Arts | 3930k @ 4,0 Ghz | Domi Platins 16Gb 1866 Mhz @ 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x 7870 @ 1150/1305 | Link

Fire Strike
7869 | Fine Arts | 3930k @ 4,0 Ghz | Domi Platins 16GB 1866 Mhz @ 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x 7870 @ 1150/1305 | Link


----------



## Softy (27. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@Fine Arts 

Bitte noch RAM-Latenzen nachtragen. Danke


----------



## Fine Arts (27. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Schon erledigt 

Grüße


----------



## Softy (27. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update*

*Btw. für deutlich mehr Punkte im Icestorm Benchmark solltest Du die virtuellen Kerne deaktivieren.


----------



## Fine Arts (27. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Danke für den Tipp

Werde heute nochmal Board wechseln vom Asus P9X79Pro auf das Asrock X79 Extreme 9 mal sehen was dann geht 

Grüße


----------



## Softy (27. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ich glaube nicht, dass damit mehr geht  Was für einen CPU-Kühler hast Du denn?


----------



## Fine Arts (27. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Kühle mit Wakü 3x140, Laing D5, XSPC Ray Storm. Ich denke nicht das es an der Kühlung. Das Asus zickt ab 4,0GHZ bissle rum was die Spannung angeht. Hat ne 8 + 2 Phasen CPU Power.
Das Asrock hat 16+2 Phasen-

Grüße


----------



## Softy (27. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Achso. Dann bin ich mal auf die nächsten Ergebnisse gespannt


----------



## atze1979 (27. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Update*

Firestrike: 7711 atze1979|  | i7-3770K @5,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @1202/3728/1272 | Link 

Cloudgate: 29397 atze1979|  | i7-3770K @5,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @1202/3728/1272 | Link


----------



## Softy (28. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

5,6 GHz  Krasse Kiste   Schade, dass kein Icestorm Update mit dabei ist. Damit hättest Du Dich  vom ersten Platz gefegt  

**Update**


----------



## Fine Arts (28. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Update:*

Nach dem Umbau hat sich doch noch einiges getan  Treiber ist der 13.5 beta.

Das Board arbeitet eindeutig besser mit der CPU und auch die beiden Asus HD7970 DCII arbeiten richtig gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


IceStorm
190189 | Fine Arts | 3930k @ 4,4 Ghz | Domi Platins 16Gb 1866 Mhz @ 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x 7970 @ 1073/1520 | Link

Cloud Gate
34983 | Fine Arts | 3930k @ 4,4 Ghz | Domi Platins 16Gb 1866 Mhz @ 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x 7970 @ 1073/1520 | Link

Fire Strike
10842 | Fine Arts | 3930k @ 4,4 Ghz | Domi Platins 16GB 1866 Mhz @ 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x 7970 @ 1073/1520 | Link

Grüße​


----------



## Softy (28. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@FineArts

Freut mich, dass es mit dem neuen Board besser läuft 

Hui, die beiden HD7970's sitzen ja eng aufeinander  Wie ist denn die Temperatur der oberen Karte bzw. die Differenz der Grafikkartentemperaturen unter Last?

**Update**


----------



## Fine Arts (28. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hi Softy

Keine Probs die Karten sind extremst leise und auch recht kühl. Bin angenehm überrascht. 

Jo wie Du siehst hats noch mal nen ganz schönen Sprung gemacht, gleich mal nen Pokal abgeholt 

Allerdings gabs im 3DM06 nur 34xxx Punkte, woran liegt das ? Ne Ahnung ?

Grüße


----------



## Ausrasta (29. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Update* 

Icestorm: 171977 | Ausrasta| i5-3570K @4,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance CL9-9-9-24 @1600 Mhz | Sapphire DualX OC 7970 @1100/1600 Mhz 

Cloudgate: 19203 | Ausrasta| i5-3570K @4,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance CL9-9-9-24 @1600Mhz | Sapphire DualX OC 7970 @1100/1600 Mhz

Firestrike: 7376 | Ausrasta| i5-3570K @4,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance CL9-9-9-24 @1600Mhz | Sapphire DualX OC 7970 @1100/1600 Mhz 

Link: AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## DriveByFM (29. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Fine Arts schrieb:


> Allerdings gabs im 3DM06 nur 34xxx Punkte, woran liegt das ? Ne Ahnung ?


 
Weil 3DM06 *extrem* CPU limitierend ist, achja und auch nur 2 oder 4?!? Kerne nutzt ich weiß es garnicht mehr, kommt mir wie ne ewigkeit vor


----------



## Softy (29. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## DrDave (29. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Um das Thema mal wieder provokant anzufeuern
Icestorm Android: 10094 | DrDave | Nexus4 | S4Pro @ 1728MHz | 2 GB RAM | Adreno320 @ 400MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (30. April 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Die mobile 3dmark Liste darf jemand anders machen  Einfach mal nen Thread aufmachen


----------



## Loetkolben666 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

13109 | Loetkolben666 | 3960x @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133, 10-11-10-28-1T, 1,5V | 7970 CF @ 1301/1700 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME

Hat sich seit dem letzten Update was mit dem Punktesystem geändert? Mit CPU @ 4500 und Grakas @ 1250/1600 hatte ich vorher 14237 Punkte. 

http://abload.de/image.php?img=fire32_cr69azr.jpghttp://abload.de/img/fire32_cr69azr.jpg


----------



## Fine Arts (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update:

IceStorm
194692 | Fine Arts | 3930k @ 4,8 Ghz | Domi Platins 16Gb 1866 Mhz @ 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x 7970 @ 1020/1537 | Link

Grüße


----------



## Softy (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> Hat sich seit dem letzten Update was mit dem Punktesystem geändert? Mit CPU @ 4500 und Grakas @ 1250/1600 hatte ich vorher 14237 Punkte.




Das fragst Du am besten hier nochmal : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259343-3dmark-2013-diskussionsthread.html

**Update**


----------



## Fine Arts (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hi Softy

Beim Icestorm hast dich vertan  

Musst mich noch nen Platz hoch schieben die 4 HD7970 der PCGH Maschine habsch geschlagen 

Grüße


----------



## Softy (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Sorry  

Habe es korrigiert


----------



## Fine Arts (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ist net so schlimm.

War nur froh das Quartett der PCGH zu knacken  

Grüße


----------



## Softy (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Fine Arts schrieb:


> War nur froh das Quartett der PCGH zu knacken



Da war ich auch froh 

Du kannst mal die virtuellen Kerne abschalten, dann sollten nochmal mehr Punkte drin sein. Aber komm mir nicht zu nahe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fine Arts (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update:

IceStorm

212199 | Fine Arts | 3930k @ 4,9 Ghz | Domi Platins 16Gb 1866 Mhz @ 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x 7970 @ 1060/1550 | Link

Cloud Gate

37960 | Fine Arts | 3930k @ 4,9 Ghz | Domi Platins 16Gb 1866 Mhz @ 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x 7970 @ 1092/1575 | Link

Grüße


----------



## Softy (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## Chris77 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Firestrike Extreme: 8905 | Chris77 | i7-3960X @4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 2 x GTX Titan @1314/1652| Link

Firestrike: 16915 | Chris77 | I7-3960X @4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 2 x GTX Titan @1314/1652 | Link


----------



## Softy (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@Chris77
Glückwunsch zur Pole  

**Update**


----------



## Chris77 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@ Softy

Danke!


----------



## Ultramarinrot (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

http://www.3dmark.com/is/462342 

Ice Storm 
185670| Ultramarinrot | i5 3570k 4.6Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2133MHz CL 10-11-11-30 | 2x 7950 @ 1135 / 1450

http://www.3dmark.com/cg/414954

Cloudgate
22910| Ultramarinrot | i5 3570k 4.6Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2133MHz CL 10-11-11-30 | 2x 7950 @ 1135 / 1450 

Beim Rest bin ich noch dran, deswegen kein Stress Softy ;P 

Bin übrigens immer noch zu doof um den Link abzukürzen 



EDIT: Es geht doch immer noch ein kleines Bisschen mehr  

Ice Storm 
187557| Ultramarinrot | i5 3570k 4.6Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2133MHz CL 10-11-11-30 | 2x 7950 @ 1165 / 1450 http://www.3dmark.com/is/462409

Cloudgate
23158| Ultramarinrot | i5 3570k 4.6Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2133MHz CL 10-11-11-30 | 2x 7950 @ 1165 / 1450 http://www.3dmark.com/cg/415015


EDIT3: Bleibt erstmal dabei denke ich.


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## Ralle82 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Meine soeben erreichten Punkte:

Icestorm: 186327 | Ralle82 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | GTX Titan @ 937 (976)/ 1502 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Cloudgate: 21599 | Ralle82 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | GTX Titan @ 937 (976)/ 1502 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Firestrike: 9416 | Ralle82 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | GTX Titan @ 937 (976)/ 1502 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Grüße
Ralle82

Und:

Icestorm Extreme: 174876 | Ralle82 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | GTX Titan @ 937 (976)/ 1502 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Firestrike Extreme: 4957 | Ralle82 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | GTX Titan @ 937 (976)/ 1502 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update*

*Icestorm Extreme Liste mache ich demnächst auf.*
*


----------



## Arno1978 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hallo

Dann Poste ich mal meine Ergebnisse


IceStorm 40,4 | Arno1978 | FX-8350 @ 4,5 Ghz No Turbo | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-9-8-24 1T | HD7970 @ 1110 / 1450 |
113662

CloudGate 40,4 | Arno1978 | FX-8350 @ 4,5 Ghz No Turbo | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-9-8-24 1T | HD7970 @ 1110 / 1450 |
20399

FireStrike 40,4 | Arno1978 | FX-8350 @ 4,5 Ghz No Turbo | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-9-8-24 1T | HD7970 @ 1110 / 1450 |
6990




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Bitte Startpost beachten, sonst Du nix Liste


----------



## Arno1978 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hallo

Past das jetzt so ? (1 Post über Dir)
Sorry stelle mich gerade twas "dumm" an wegen dem Link.


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Wäre gut, wenn Du die Werte von CPU, RAM und Grafikkarte so auflistest, wie es die anderen über Dir gemacht haben. Wenn Du es gar nicht hinbekommst, mache ich das heute nachmittag oder heute abend


----------



## Arno1978 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ok sollte jetzt passen


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## Polyethylen (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Meine Ergebnisse:

Icestorm: 122674 | Polyethylen | i5-2500 @3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 560 @910/1820/2140 | Link

Cloudgate: 12310 | Polyethylen | i5-2500 @3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 560 @910/1820/2140 | Link

Firestrike: 3088 | Polyethylen | i5-2500 @3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 560 @910/1820/2140 | Link


----------



## Lord Wotan (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 154863 | Lord Wotan | i7 2600K @4,4Gz  | 2x8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | 2x GeForce GTX560 Ti Sli @910/1820/2100 plus 1x GT 640 als PhysX @928/?/1782 |link


Cloudgate: 22843 | Lord Wotan | i7 2600K @4,4Gz  | 2x8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | 2x GeForce GTX560 Ti Sli @910/1820/2100 plus 1x GT 640 als PhysX  @928/?/1782 |link

Firestrike: 5902  | Lord Wotan | i7 2600K @4,4Gz  | 2x8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T |  2x GeForce GTX560 Ti Sli @910/1820/2100 plus 1x GT 640 als PhysX  @928/?/1782 |link


Leider zeigt 3DMark als Grafikkarte falsche Hardware an. Denn nicht die NVidia GeForce GT 640 mit DDR3 läuft in Sli sondern die beiden GeForce GTX560 Ti mit dem Werten 910/1820/2100

link

link

link


----------



## DrDave (12. Mai 2013)

Ich finde es ja wirklich toll, wenn ihr wisst was für Teile in eurem PC stecken, aber macht sich bitte Softy nicht noch mehr Arbeit euch jedes mal darauf hinzuweisen, dass der Startpost zu beachten ist. 
Euer Monitor, die Soundkarte und die Maus oder die Tastatur sind doch total egal. Wenn ihr schon so viel Zeit zum Schreiben habt, dann lernt bitte lesen, beachtet den Startpost und niemand muss meinen Post oder euren sinnlos falschen Post lesen
Edit: @Softy ich finde das Gehäuse und das optische Laufwerk sollte Teil der Punkteposts werden, da hierdurch die Platzierung bedeutend beeinflusst wird


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

@DrDave

Vielen Dank für die Moralpredigt  



Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Link setzen bekomme ich nicht hin!



Irgendeinen Link brauche ich aber, damit Du auf die Liste kommst  Bitte nachreichen.

**Update**


----------



## Loetkolben666 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

15173 | Loetkolben666 | 3960x @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133, 10-11-10-28-1T, 1,5V | 7970 CF @ 1320/1750 | link


----------



## Loetkolben666 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

40593 | Loetkolben666 | 3960x @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133, 10-11-10-28-1T, 1,5V | 7970 CF @ 1320/1750 | link


----------



## Loetkolben666 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

215479 | Loetkolben666 | 3960x @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133, 10-11-10-28-1T, 1,5V | 7970 CF @ 1320/1750 | link


----------



## Lord Wotan (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Softy schrieb:


> Bitte nachreichen.


 Soeben passiert. Hinweis 3DMark bringt bei mir in der Auswertungsdarstellung aber die Grafikarten durcheinander.


----------



## Loetkolben666 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Soeben passiert. Hinweis 3DMark bringt bei mir in der Auswertungsdarstellung aber die Grafikarten durcheinander.


 
Woher kommt das Zitat?

btw. lebt mein/dein X38 Board noch?


----------



## Lord Wotan (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Verstehe das nicht, immer wenn ich Softy zitiere, stehen dann andere User als Zitat drin! Manuell geändert.

Zu deiner Frage nee, habe ich schon länger wieder Verkauft!


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hier is kein LaberThread wa


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## Stolle2010 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 185333 | Stolle2010 | i5-3570K @4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD7870 @1100/1400 

Link

Cloudgate: 21948 | Stolle2010 | i5-3570K @4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD7870 @1100/1400

Link

Firestrike: 8789 | Stolle2010 | i5-3570K @4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD7870 @1100/1400

Link


Gebencht wurde mit dem 13.5 beta2 deswegen warscheinlich "DER GRAFIKTREIBER WURDE NICHT AKZEPTIERT" 

Desweitern liest er mein CPU Takt falsch aus es sind natürlich 4,5GHz und nicht 2799Mhz ^^


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## Bettlerfield (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Firestrike : 12102 | Bettlerfield | i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHZ | 8 Gb DDR3 1866 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2 x HD7970 @ 1110 / 1500 Link


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## TashParker240 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ice Storm

104.447|TashParker240 |Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,2 Ghz|8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|Gigabyte HD6870 WindForce @ 950/1150Mhz|ORB

Cloud Gate

11.510|TashParker240 | Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,2 Ghz|8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|Gigabyte HD6870 WindForce @ 950/1150Mhz|ORB

Fire Strike

3.212|TashParker240 |Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,2 Ghz|8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|Gigabyte HD6870 WindForce @ 950/1150Mhz|ORB


----------



## Softy (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## Tommi1 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 86358 | Tommi1 | FX 6100 @ 3,891 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24  2T | GTX 670 OC @ 1.058/1502 | Link

Cloudgate: 11703 | Tommi1 | FX 6100 @ 3,891 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 OC @1.058/1502 | Link

Firestrike: 5096 | Tommi1 | FX 6100 @ 3,891 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 OC @1.058/1502 | Link


----------



## Softy (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## Bettlerfield (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Neues system = Update

Firestrike : 15574 | Bettlerfield | i7-3930K @ 4.6Ghz | 8Gb 1866 Mhz Cl-9-9-9-24 | 3 x 7970 @ 999 / 1375 | Link


Neu:

Firestrike extreme : 8434 | Bettlerfield | i7-3930K @ 4.6Ghz | 8Gb 1866 Mhz Cl-9-9-9-24 | 3 x 7970 @ 999 / 1375 | Link


----------



## Markzzman (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Ice Storm*

149.647 | Markzzman | Intel Core i5 3450 @ 4100 MHz | Asus GTX 660 @ 1215/6804 MHz | 8 GB G.Skill DDR3-1402 CL 8-8-8-24 1T | ORB

*Cloud Gate*

15.520 | Markzzman | Intel Core i5 3450 @ 4100 MHz | Asus GTX 660 @ 1215/6804 MHz | 8 GB G.Skill DDR3-1402 CL 8-8-8-24 1T | ORB

*Fire Strike*

4.558 | Markzzman | Intel Core i5 3450 @ 4100 MHz | Asus GTX 660 @ 1215/6804 MHz | 8 GB G.Skill DDR3-1402 CL 8-8-8-24 1T | ORB

Die Futuremark Systeminfo ließt falsche Taktraten aus.
Liegt denke am Bios Mod.
GPU-Z ließt auch falsch aus. nVidia Inspector ließt die Taktraten richtig aus.


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*


----------



## Bettlerfield (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ich stehe nun 2 mal in der Liste
Also du Kannst gerne wieder 1 Platz näher kommen


----------



## DjTomCat (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update:

Fire Strike: 10489 | DjTomCat | i7-3770k @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @1189/3290 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P10489 3DMarks

Mit Betatreiber 320.14 und 3dMark 1.10


----------



## user42 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm 121830 | user42 | Q9550 @3,77 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1066MHz CL 5-6-6-18 2T | HD 6950 @950/1349 | Link
 
Cloudgate: 13639 | user42 | Q9550 @3,77 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1066MHz CL 5-6-6-18 2T | HD 6950 @950/1349 | Link

 Firestrike: 3838 | user42 | Q9550 @3,77 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1066MHz CL 5-6-6-18 2T | HD 6950 @950/1349 | Link


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Bettlerfield schrieb:


> Ich stehe nun 2 mal in der Liste
> Also du Kannst gerne wieder 1 Platz näher kommen



Da Du mit 2 verschiedenen Rechnern im Ranking stehst, ist das schon OK so und auch beabsichtigt 




DjTomCat schrieb:


> Update



Glückwunsch zur Pole Position 

**Update**


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

***update***

IceStorm
121917 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | Link
 
Cloud Gate
17224 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | Link
 
Fire Strike
5973 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | Link


----------



## Dark-Blood (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ice Storm

151063 | Dark-Blood | Intel Core i7 930 @ 4200 MHz | 2x EVGA GTX 680 @ 1201/3500MHz | 12 GB DDR3-1320 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Link

Cloud Gate

24950 | Dark-Blood | Intel Core i7 930 @ 4200 MHz | 2x EVGA GTX 680 @ 1201/3500MHz | 12 GB DDR3-1320 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Link

Fire Strike

11303 | Dark-Blood | Intel Core i7 930 @ 4200 MHz | 2x EVGA GTX 680 @ 1201/3500MHz | 12 GB DDR3-1320 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Link


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

***update***

IceStorm
124642 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,96 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | Link
 
Cloud Gate
17585 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,96 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | Link
 
Fire Strike
6065 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | Link


----------



## Duvar (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 164138 | Duvar | i5-3570K @4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | HD 7970 @1125/1600 | Link
Cloudgate: 18429 | Duvar | i5-3570K @4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | HD 7970 @1125/1600 | Link
Firestrike: 7332    | Duvar | i5-3570K @4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | HD 7970 @1125/1600 | Link


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*update*


----------



## J.Ryan (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Update *

Hallo Softy...

Neue Karte im Predator da geht wieder was !!!

Fire Strike:  7372  | J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4.2| 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil 9-11-10-28-2N |Asus DC II Top @ 1260/1750 |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P7372 3DMarks


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*update*


----------



## J.Ryan (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Update *
Hallo Softy...
Hier noch eine Verbesserung 

Ice Storm:  188080| J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4,9| 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil 9-11-10-28-2N |Asus DC II Top GTX 680 @ 1260/1750  |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P188080 3DMarks 

Cloud Gate: 26806  | J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4.9 | 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil  9-11-10-28-2N |Asus DC II Top GTX 680 @ 1260/1750  |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P26806 3DMarks

 Fire Strike:  7455    | J.Ryan | I7 3770k @ 4.9 | 16GB DDR-2133 XMP Profil 9-11-10-28-2N |Asus DC II Top GTX 680 @ 1260/1750   |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V FORMULA score: P7455 3DMarks

Danke das du hier alles immer Aktuallisierst...


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



J.Ryan schrieb:


> Danke das du hier alles immer Aktuallisierst...



Bitte schön  Übrigens, der Like-Button beißt nicht  


*update*


----------



## DjTomCat (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*** UPDATE ***

Ich muss mich selber vom Thron Stoßen 

Fire Strike: 10619 | DjTomCat | i7-3770k @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @1189/3399 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P10619 3DMarks

Fire Strike Extreme: 5388 | DjTomCat | i7-3770k @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @1176/3294 | http://www.3dmark.com/fs/479098

Could Gate: 29060 | DjTomCat | i7-3770k @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX Titan @1189/3384 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P29060 3DMarks

Beide Testest wurden mit Treiber NV 320.18 gemacht.

Seit dem Start der Titan scheint ja was die Treiber an geht ja langsam in fahrt zukommen.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 128575 | Spitfire2190 | FX 8350 @4,975 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL 10-12-11-30 2T | HD 7970 @1200/1650 | Link

Cloudgate: 22269 | Spitfire2190 | FX 8350 @4,975 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL 10-12-11-30 2T | HD 7970 @1200/1650 | link

Firestrike: 7536 | Spitfire2190 | FX 8350 @4,975 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2250MHz CL 10-12-11-30 2T | HD 7970 @1200/1650 | Link


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle82 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hier mal was neues von mir; jetzt mit Multi-GPU 

Firestrike: 14591 | Ralle82 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 937 (976)/ 1552 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Viele Grüße


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwitschack (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

UPDATE

so, jetzt mit Geforce 320.18 Treibern

Icestorm: 131977 | Zwitschack | Xeon E3-1230v2 @3,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 660 ti @1130/1677 | Link

Cloudgate: 19573 | Zwitschack | Xeon E3-1230v2 @3,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 660 ti @1130/1662 | Link

Firestrike: 5450 | Zwitschack | Xeon E3-1230v2 @3,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 660 ti @1130/1662 | Link


----------



## eagle*23* (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

UPDATE :

Firestrike: 12309 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K @5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1266/1852 | Link

Cloudgate : 24523| eagle*23* | i5-3570K @5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1266/1852 Link (kannst aber auch weglassen falls der Aufwand für die paar Punkte mehr nicht in Relation steht  )


----------



## unLieb (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Firestrike: 6164 | unLieb | i7-3770K @3,9 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-14-10-24 2T | 2 x HD 6950 @850/1300 | Link


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Zwitschack (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

noch ein UPDATE

Icestorm: 132158 | Zwitschack | Xeon E3-1230v2 @3,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 660 ti @1130/1702 | Link

Firestrike: 5481 | Zwitschack | Xeon E3-1230v2 @3,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 660 ti @1130/1702 | Link


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**
Cloudgate: 13881 | grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 Link

Icestorm: 127510 | grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 Link

Als Treiber wurde der 320.18 verwendet

Ist zwar nicht viel, aber immerhin ein paar Punkte und das ohne OC.


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*update*


----------



## hendrosch (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 150151 | hendrosch |i5-750 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-23 1T | GTX 680 @1201/3500 | Link
Cloud Gate: 16807 | hendrosch |i5-750 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-23 1T | GTX 680 @1201/3500 | Link
Fire Strike: 6802 | hendrosch |i5-750 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-23 1T | GTX 680 @1201/3500 | Link


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## p4n0 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 175768 | p4n0 | i7-3820 @4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI AMD 7870 @1285/1580 | P175768

Cloudgate: 24483 | p4n0 | i7-3820 @4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI AMD 7870 @1300/1590 | P24483

Firestrike: 6276 | p4n0 | i7-3820 @4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI AMD 7870 @1295/1600 | P6276

Mehr macht der kleine Pitcairn leider nicht


----------



## Duvar (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Haste schon ne GTX 770? Wenn nicht hier haste eine 
Mein Prozessor brauch eindeutig mehr Dampf, aber leider sind die i7 aus^^

Icestorm: 180420 | Duvar | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | GTX 770 @1210/1293/1880| Link
Cloudgate: 19626 | Duvar | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | GTX 770 @1210/1293/1880 | Link
Firestrike: 7395    | Duvar | i5-3570K @4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | GTX 770 @1210/1293/1880 | Link


----------



## power02 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 166114| power02 | i5-2500K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | GTX 570 HD SC @927/1090/1854 (EVGA: 927/2179)| Link
Icestorm Extreme: 136460| power02 | i5-2500K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | GTX 570 HD SC @927/1090/1854 (EVGA: 927/2179)| Link
Cloudgate: 17557| power02 | i5-2500K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | GTX 570 HD SC @927/1090/1854 (EVGA: 927/2179)| Link
Firestorm: 4692| power02 | i5-2500K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | GTX 570 HD SC @927/1090/1854 (EVGA: 927/2179)| Link
Firestorm Extreme: 1408| power02 | i5-2500K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24  | GTX 570 HD SC @927/1090/1854 (EVGA: 927/2179)| Link

So mal eben ausprobiert


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## Hawky1980 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update:

Firestrike: 
12378 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 MHz |Link

Firestrike Extrem:
7013 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

**Update**


----------



## jday (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 109053 | jday | BE 965 @ 4GHZ| 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI AMD 5850 @892/1183 | Link
 
Cloudgate: 12250 | jday | BE 965 @ 4GHZ | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 |MSI AMD 5850 @892/1183 | Link
 
Firestrike: 3178 | jday | BE 965 @ 4GHZ | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI AMD 5850 @892/1183 | Linkhttp://www.3dmark.com/fs/99791


----------



## eagle*23* (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Icestorm: 205127 | eagle*23*| i5-3570K @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 780 @1150/1750|Link 

Cloudgate: 25501 | eagle*23*| i5-3570K @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 780 @1150/1750|Link 

Firestrike: 15623 | eagle*23*| i5-3570K @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 780 @1150/1750|Link


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*update*


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

IceStorm Extreme
118479 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,96 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | Link

Firestrike Extreme
3069 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,96 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | Link


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

So, ich habe nun eine IceStorm Extreme Liste angelegt.

*update*


----------



## Ralle82 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Neu (Multi-GPU):
Icestorm: 187561 | Ralle82 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 937 (976)/ 1552 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Cloudgate: 22084 | Ralle82 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 937 (976)/ 1552 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Update (Multi-GPU):

Firestrike: 15026 | Ralle82 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 937 (976)/ 1552 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


Neu (Extreme)

Icestorm Extreme: 179788 | Ralle82 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 937 (976)/ 1552 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Update (Extreme)

Firestrike Extreme: 8377 | Ralle82 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 937 (976)/ 1552 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


Update (Single-GPU):

Icestorm: 220457 | Ralle82 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | GTX Titan @ 937 (976)/ 1552 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Cloudgate: 20788 | Ralle82 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | GTX Titan @ 937 (976)/ 1552 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4
(Bitte trotz Verschlechterung eintragen, da der andere Link nicht mehr existiert!!!)

Firestrike: 9657 | Ralle82 | i5-3570K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | GTX Titan @ 937 (976)/ 1552 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*update*

edit:

| 198922 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/3600 | Link

edit²:
Für alle, die vom Scrollen schon Blasen am Finger haben, habe ich im Startpost den Quick-Klick® () eingepflegt


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Firestrike: |7236 | JE1802 | i7 3770 @ 3,9 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1135 (1201)/3479 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751) score: P7236 3DMarks


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*update*


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

gleich mal ein Update: Firestrike: |7294 | JE1802 | i7 3770 @ 3,9 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1140 (1201)/3564 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751) score: P7294 3DMarks

und was neues: Ice Storm: |152688 | JE1802 | i7 3770 @ 3,9 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1140 (1201)/3564 | http://www.3dmark.com/is/568886
                    Cloud Gate: |22360 | JE1802 | i7 3770 @ 3,9 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1140 (1201)/3564 | http://www.3dmark.com/cg/508621


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Das nehme ich doch gleich noch mit  

*update*


----------



## pagani-s (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

6800k mit 7970ghz und cputakt 4,8ghz

Icestorm: 90219| pagani-s |6800k 4,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1100/1500 | Link

Cloudgate: 12791| pagani-s | |6800K @4,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1100/1500 | Link

Firestrike: 6214 | pagani-s | 6800K @4,8 GHz |4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1100/1500 | Link


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update:  Firestrike: |7351 | JE1802 | i7 3770 @ 3,9 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1150/1228/3674 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751) score: P7351 3DMarks
und        Cloud Gate: |22808 | JE1802 | i7 3770 @ 3,9 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1150/1228/3674 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751) score: P22808 3DMarks


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Ralle82 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update (Multi-GPU):

Firestrike: 16295 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 937 (976)/ 1552 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Update (Extreme)

Firestrike Extreme: 9169 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 937 (976)/ 1552 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Gruß
Ralle82

Edit:

Und vielen Dank an den TE für seine aufopferungsvolle Arbeit hier...


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Ralle82 schrieb:


> Und vielen Dank an den TE für seine aufopferungsvolle Arbeit hier...



Bitte schön 

*update*


----------



## pagani-s (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

6800k mit hd8670D und cputakt 4,8ghz nb 2000mhz

Icestorm: 34477| pagani-s |6800k 4,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz @1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 8670D @ 1085/933 | Link

Cloudgate: 3598| pagani-s |6800k 4,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz @1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 8670D @ 1085/933 | Link

Firestrike: 540 | pagani-s |6800k 4,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz @1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 8670D @ 1085/933 | Link


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



pagani-s schrieb:


> Icestorm: 34477| pagani-s |6800k 4,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz @1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 8670D @ 1085/933 | Link



Der Link funktioniert nicht... Aber der Onkel hat's gerichtet 


*update*


----------



## DrDave (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Erste Gehversuche des HTPCs

Icestorm: 61361| DrDave |5800K 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz 10-11-11-31 1T | 7660D @ 800/1066 | Link

Cloudgate: 6187| DrDave |5800K 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz 10-11-11-31 1T | 7660D @ 800/1066 | Link

Firestrike: 1068 | DrDave |5800K 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz 10-11-11-31 1T | 7660D @ 800/1066 | Link

Firestrike extreme: 509 | DrDave |5800K 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz 10-11-11-31 1T | 7660D @ 800/1066 | Link


----------



## power02 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

So neue Komponenten verbaut, Bitte um Aktualisierung.

Icestorm: 171985 | power02 |2500k 4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 2T| 680 GTX  1165 (B: 1218)/ 1719 | Link
Cloudgate: 19246 | power02 |2500k 4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 2T| 680 GTX  1165 (B: 1218)/ 1719 | Link
Firestrike:6987 | power02 |2500k 4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 2T| 680 GTX  1165 (B: 1218)/ 1719 | Link


----------



## Damagerin (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Am Dienstag kommen meine 3 GTX780 - Dann hole ich mir den ersten Platz.


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Juni 2013)

Extra registrieren um anzugeben.


----------



## Damagerin (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Neidisch ?


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

erstens: eigentlich is das hier kein Laberthread
zweitens: ich bin nicht neidisch auf 1800€ weniger aufm Konto, mein System langt bei weitem für das was ich es nutze


----------



## beren2707 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Zum Diskussionsthread gehts hier entlang, bitte dort weiter profilieren, wessen virtueller Balken jetzt länger ist, weil er mit Geld um sich wirft.


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*Icestorm Extreme:* 184888 | Blechdesigner | i7-2600K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 8-9-8-26 1T|HD 7970 @ 1230/1700 | Link


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Frankie2510 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Update, Achtung Forenname geändert von frankie.f1 in Frankie2510!:

Icestorm:              196492 | frankie2510 | i7 3930k@ 4,7 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | EVGA GTX Titan Superclocked Signature@ 876/1075/1617 |Link

Firestrike:  9783 | frankie2510 | i7 3930k@ 4,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | EVGA GTX Titan Superclocked Signature@ 876/1075/1577 |Link

Firestrike extreme: 4935 | frankie2510 | i7 3930k@ 4,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | EVGA GTX Titan Superclocked Signature@ 876/1075/1577 |Link

Cloudgate: 31420 | frankie2510 | i7 3930k@ 4,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | EVGA GTX Titan Superclocked Signature@ 876/1075/1577 |Link


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



Frankie2510 schrieb:


> Update, Achtung Forenname geändert von frankie.f1 in Frankie2510!:



Da die anderen Scores mit einer anderen Grafikkarte gemacht wurden, habe ich die alten Ergebnisse drin gelassen.

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

UPDATE: 

Icestorm: 169417 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1002(1041)/1562 | Link.
Cloudgate: 27275 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1002(1041)/1562 | Link.
Firestrike: 9850 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1002(1041)/1562 | Link.


----------



## der8auer (23. Juni 2013)

*Ich habe zusammen mit Softy an einem interaktiven Ranking gearbeitet. Im ersten Beitrag findet ihr eine Anleitung zum interaktiven HWBot-Ranking 

Danke an Softy für die Zusammenarbeit!*


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Juni 2013)

Sorry, wusste ich bis eben nicht, muss ich den schweinelang andauernden Bench jetzt nochmals komplett über mich ergehen lassen, damit es ins Ranking übernommen wird?


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2013)

Nein, die Ergebnisse, die hier gepostet werden, übernehme ich nach wie vor ins bestehende Ranking. Die HWBot Rangliste kann alternativ oder auch zusätzlich genutzt werden


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juni 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> *Ich habe zusammen mit Softy an einem interaktiven Ranking gearbeitet. Im ersten Beitrag findet ihr eine Anleitung zum interaktiven HWBot-Ranking
> 
> Danke an Softy für die Zusammenarbeit!*


 Wird den anderen auch verraten, wie man das HWBot-Ranking hier in den Thread bekommt?  
Fände es super, wenn ich meinen CPU Ranking Thread damit ausstatten könnte


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Wird den anderen auch verraten, wie man das HWBot-Ranking hier in den Thread bekommt?
> Fände es super, wenn ich meinen CPU Ranking Thread damit ausstatten könnte






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...rk-2013-diskussionsthread-37.html#post5394379 

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/posts/5394379/


----------



## minicoopers (24. Juni 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...rk-2013-diskussionsthread-37.html#post5394379


 
Es tut mir leid 
Habe nun aber schon die Infos bekommen 

Sorry für OT


----------



## Duvar (26. Juni 2013)

Firestrike Extreme: 3730 | Duvar | i5 3570k @ 4,2 GHz | 8 GB DDR 3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24  | EVGA GTX 770 SC @ 1293/1903 l  Link


----------



## Jonnymcmod (26. Juni 2013)

Hi, ich hoffe es ist so richtig.

    MfG

    Jonny

    Icestorm: 180571 | Jonnymcmod | i5 3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | Link


    Cloudgate: 19792 | Jonnymcmod | i5 3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | Link


    Firestrike: 7007 | Jonnymcmod | i5 3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1575 | Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juni 2013)

Mal ein kleiner Test auf dem i5 System 

Fire Strike Extreme: 3271 | Blechdesigner | i5-2500K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-7-26 1T|GTX 670 @ 1254/1753 | Link


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2013)

*update*


----------



## eagle*23* (29. Juni 2013)

Firestrike:
10655| eagle*23* | i7-3770K @ 4.7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-1 21T | GTX 780 @ 1254/1835MHz |Link


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2013)

*update*


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Juni 2013)

Update 

Fire Strike Extreme: 3436 | Blechdesigner | i5-2500K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-7-26 1T|GTX 670 @ 1333/1753 | Link


----------



## panzer000 (29. Juni 2013)

Cloudgate

23753 | tobi158 | i7 3770K 3,9GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL9-9-9-12 |2x gtx 660 ti 1033/1502/ 1111




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2013)

@Panzer000 

Auf Deinem Screenshot erkennt man nix  --- edit:  Aber der Onkel hat's repariert 

Update von mir:

FireStrike Extreme:  | 6390 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/3550 | Link

FireStrike: | 12328 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/3600 | Link

*up-up-up-up-up-update*


----------



## MrWoogey (1. Juli 2013)

Icestorm:  159829 |  MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1536/1753 | Link

Cloudgate:  23307 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1536/1753 | Link

Firestrike:  7242 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1536/1753 | Link


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2013)

*update*


----------



## MrWoogey (2. Juli 2013)

Moin

Softyyy du hast 

Cloudgate: 23307 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1536/1753 |

Vergessen


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2013)

Huch, das ist aus Versehen ins Multi-GPU-Ranking gerutscht  Ich werde es heute abend korrigieren


----------



## Markzzman (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



			
				Markzzman;5280375
[B schrieb:
			
		

> Cloud Gate[/B]
> 
> 15.520 | Markzzman | Intel Core i5 3450 @ 4100 MHz | Asus GTX 660 @ 1215/6804 MHz | 8 GB G.Skill DDR3-1402 CL 8-8-8-24 1T | ORB
> 
> ...


*Update:*

*Cloud Gate*

16.360 | Markzzman | i5 3450 @ 4100 MHz | GTX 760 @ 1302/3548 | 8 GB 1402 CL 8-8-8-24 | ORB

*Fire Strike*

6.130 | Markzzman | i5 3450 @ 4100 MHz | GTX 760 @ 1302/3548 | 8 GB 1402 CL 8-8-8-24 | ORB


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2013)

@Markzzman

Die Links passen nicht zum Ergebnis 

****UPDATE****


----------



## Markzzman (2. Juli 2013)

Hups- alte Karte.

Sorry - ist editiert.


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Ion (3. Juli 2013)

Neuer Eintrag mit GTX 770*

Icestorm*
193918 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | GTX 770 @ 1306/4001MHz | Link
*
Cloudgate*
19657 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | GTX 770 @ 1306/4001MHz | Link

*Firestrike*
7586 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24 CR1 | GTX 770 @ 1306/4001MHz | Link


----------



## MrWoogey (3. Juli 2013)

MrWoogey schrieb:


> Icestorm:  159829 |  MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1536/1753 | Link
> 
> Cloudgate:  23307 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1536/1753 | Link
> 
> Firestrike:  7242 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1536/1753 | Link


 
Update 

Icestorm:  160556 |  MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1536/1753 | Link

Cloudgate:  23631 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1536/1753 | Link

Firestrike:  7260 | MrWoogey | i7-4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 770 @ 1150/1536/1753 | Link


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

***update***

IceStorm
131128 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3150 | Link

IceStorm Extreme
122402 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3150 | Link

Cloud Gate
18043 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3150 | Link


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2013)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*


----------



## Chris77 (4. Juli 2013)

Update:

Fire Strike Extreme:
9257 | Chris77 | 3960X @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 2 x GTX Titan @ 876 MHz (+60 MHz)/3304 MHz | Link

Fire Strike:
17388 | Chris77 | 3960X @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 2 x GTX Titan @ 876 MHz (+60 MHz)/3304 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2013)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Veget90 (7. Juli 2013)

*Neuer Eintrag

Icestorm*
158565| Veget90 | i5-4670K @ 3.7GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24  | GTX 770 @ 1306/3505MHz | Link
 *
Cloudgate*
17532 | Veget90 | i5-4670K @ 3.7GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24  | GTX 770 @ 1306/3505MHz | Link
 
*Firestrike*
 6956  | Veget90| i5-4670K @ 3.7GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL7-8-8-24  | GTX 770 @ 1306/3505MHz | Linkhttp://www.3dmark.com/3dm/871319


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2013)

*update*


----------



## Onkel Lutz (8. Juli 2013)

Neuer Eintrag

Firestrike
8537 | Onkel Lutz | i5-3570K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2800MHz CL12-14-14-35 2T | HD 7950 @ 1370/1845MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2013)

*update*


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. Juli 2013)

Firestrike
6113 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | Gtx 660ti @ 1290/3685MHz |Link

Cloudgate
20442 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | Gtx 660ti @ 1290/3685MHz |Link

Icestorm
207458 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | Gtx 660ti @ 1290/3685MHz |Link


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2013)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Cloudgate
> 23442 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | Gtx 660ti @ 1290/3685MHz |Link


 

Da hast Du 3000  Punkte dazugeschummelt  Aber ich habe es gemerkt  Habe es im Ranking korrigiert 

*update*


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. Juli 2013)

Oh, sorry .War keine absicht 
So , korrigiert


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Juli 2013)

sorry...Kosmetikhttp://www.3dmark.com/3dm/944228


----------



## MADman_One (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



MADman_One schrieb:


> So, und noch ein Update
> 
> *Multi GPU*
> 
> ...


 

Und nochmal ein Update nach längerer Zeit:

*Multi GPU*

Cloudgate: 37700 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2-WAY GeForce GTX TITAN SLI @993(max. Boost: 1163)/3055 | Link

Firestrike: 17099 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2-WAY GeForce GTX TITAN SLI 1163/3055 | Link

Firestrike Extreme: 9105 | MADman_One | i7-3930K @4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2-WAY GeForce GTX TITAN SLI 1163/3005 | Link


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2013)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## eagle*23* (19. Juli 2013)

Update Firestrike Multi-GPU :
17012| eagle*23* | i7-3770K @ 4.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-1 21T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1250/1835MHz Link 

Firestrike Extreme Multi-GPU
9430| eagle*23* | i7-3770K @ 4.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-1 21T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1250/1835MHz Link


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2013)

@eagle*23*

Ich habe Dein altes Ergebnis mit drin gelassen, weil Du mit einer anderen CPU gebencht hast. Ist ganz interessant zum Vergleich 

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## eagle*23* (20. Juli 2013)

^^ Jupp das ist gut  Die 50Mhz mehr Takt von der GPU waren für die 1500 Punkte nämlich nicht allein verantwortlich


----------



## Naennon (20. Juli 2013)

Single-GPU


Firestrike:11520| Naennon | i7-4770K @ 5.0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 2T | 1x GTX Titan @ 1228/1800MHz  Link


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2013)

Glückwunsch zur Poleposition 

*update*


----------



## MADman_One (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



MADman_One schrieb:


> Und nochmal ein Update nach längerer Zeit:
> 
> *Multi GPU*
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, da ist mir ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen, die CPU Taktfrequenz war bei allen 3 Benches 4,5 GHz, nicht 4,3 GHz. Wäre nett wenn Du das noch angleichen könntest, nicht das sich jemand verzweifelt fragt wie man mit der Taktfrequenz auf den Wert gekommen ist


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. Juli 2013)

Update Cloudgate Multi-GPU
Cloudgate: 40550| kampfschaaaf | i7-3960X C0 (ES) @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T | 3x HD7970 @ 1100/1451 | http://www.3dmark.com/cg/636598


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



MADman_One schrieb:


> Sorry, da ist mir ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen, die CPU Taktfrequenz war bei allen 3 Benches 4,5 GHz, nicht 4,3 GHz. Wäre nett wenn Du das noch angleichen könntest, nicht das sich jemand verzweifelt fragt wie man mit der Taktfrequenz auf den Wert gekommen ist


 
Habe es korrigiert 


*update*


----------



## klonekrieger (1. August 2013)

*Update*
Icestorm    98791|klonekrieger|i3-2120@3,3GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|2x GTX460@800/2000|link
Cloud Gate 11221|klonekrieger|i3-2120@3,3GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|2x GTX460@800/2000|link
Fire Strike   3537|klonekrieger|i3-2120@3,3GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|2x GTX460@800/2000|link


----------



## Softy (1. August 2013)

klonekrieger schrieb:


> *Update*
> Icestorm    98791|klonekrieger|i3-2120@3,3GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|2x GTX460@800/2000|link
> Cloud Gate 11221|klonekrieger|i3-2120@3,3GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|2x GTX460@800/2000|link
> Fire Strike   3537|klonekrieger|i3-2120@3,3GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|2x GTX460@800/2000|link



Still und heimlich pirscht er sich in Richtung Podium  

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## klonekrieger (1. August 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Still und heimlich pirscht er sich in Richtung Podium



*Update* noch mal nachgelegt ein bischen 
Icestorm 100151|klonekrieger|i3-2120@3,3GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|2x GTX460@828/2010|link

Cloud Gate 11504|klonekrieger|i3-2120@3,3GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|2x GTX460@821/1950|link

Fire Strike 4058|klonekrieger|i3-2120@3,3GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T|2x GTX460@821/1950|link


----------



## PCGHGS (6. August 2013)

***update***

Firestrike Extreme
3530 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,96 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | HD 7970 @ 1100/3000 | Link


----------



## Softy (17. August 2013)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Benie (20. August 2013)

*Update*

Icestorm
165913 | Benie | i7-2700K 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24| GTX770 1175/3505Mhz | Link

Cloudgate
24108 | Benie | i7-2700K 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24| GTX770 1175/3505Mhz | Link

Firestrike
7057 | Benie | i7-2700K 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24| GTX770 1175/3505Mhz | Link​


----------



## kampfschaaaf (20. August 2013)

Update

Cloudgate: 41357| kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 4,8 GHz | 8GiB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T | 4x HD7970 @ 1010/1500 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME

Ice Storm: 200287| kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 4,8 GHz | 8GiB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T | 4x HD7970 @ 1010/1500 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## Softy (21. August 2013)

@Benie + kampfschaaf

Die alten Scores lasse ich drin, finde ich interessant zum Vergleichen.

@kampfschaaf

Wieso machst Du nicht bei den grafiklastigeren Firestrike + Firestrike Extreme mit? Mit 4 H7970's sollte da doch ordentlich was gehen  

*update*


----------



## kampfschaaaf (21. August 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> @Benie + kampfschaaf
> 
> Die alten Scores lasse ich drin, finde ich interessant zum Vergleichen.
> 
> ...



leider läuft der Firestrike mit mehr als 2 GPUs, wie ein V8, dem man 5 Zündkerzen abgezogen hat. Also ist jeder schrammelige 4 Zylinder besser und schneller. Liegt nicht am Treiber, denn es betrifft NVida genauso. Im ORB von Futuremark bekommt man auch gesagt, daß der Firestrike für 1-2 GPUs optimiert ist. 3-4GPUs laufen schlecht. Ich würde sehr gerne ein paar Titanen schubsen gehen. Aber dafür gibt's noch kein richtiges Futter.
MfG


----------



## DrDave (21. August 2013)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> leider läuft der Firestrike mit mehr als 2 GPUs, wie ein V8, dem man 5 Zündkerzen abgezogen hat. Also ist jeder schrammelige 4 Zylinder besser und schneller. Liegt nicht am Treiber, denn es betrifft NVida genauso. Im ORB von Futuremark bekommt man auch gesagt, daß der Firestrike für 1-2 GPUs optimiert ist. 3-4GPUs laufen schlecht. Ich würde sehr gerne ein paar Titanen schubsen gehen. Aber dafür gibt's noch kein richtiges Futter.
> MfG


 
Das liegt aber atm nicht an 3DMark sondern an dir, da du nicht mit der aktuellen Version 1.1 von 3DMark benchst, mit der die MultiGPU Probleme von Version 1.0 behoben sein sollten.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (21. August 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Das liegt aber atm nicht an 3DMark sondern an dir, da du nicht mit der aktuellen Version 1.1 von 3DMark benchst, mit der die MultiGPU Probleme von Version 1.0 behoben sein sollten.



Huch, warum dated sich das denn selbst nicht up? Ich mach ma schnell... - merci, ist mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (21. August 2013)

Fire Strike Extreme 11414 | kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 3,5 GHz | 8GiB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T | 4x HD7970 @ 1100/1500 | AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME

Fire Strike 18717 | kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 3,5 GHz | 8GiB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-9-28 1T | 4x HD7970 @ 1100/1500 | http://www.3dmark.com/fs/785713

Titanen schubsen...


----------



## eagle*23* (21. August 2013)

Update Firestrike Single GPU :
11565| eagle*23* | i7-4770K @ 5.1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 10-11-11-1 21T | GTX 780 @ 1371/1900MHz Link  

armer Softy wenn des so weiter geht


----------



## DrDave (26. August 2013)

Update:
Icestorm
203106| DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-10-22 1T | HD 7950 @ 1300/1750MHz | Link  

Icestorm extreme
173298| DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-10-22 1T | HD 7950 @ 1300/1750MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (27. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von mir gibt es auch mal wieder ein Update und 2x Platz 1  : 

Ice Storm

| 221823 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/3550 | Link 

Ice Storm Extreme

| 199783 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/3550 | Link


----------



## panzer000 (28. August 2013)

Ice Storm

| 184457 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,727 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-30 1T |2x GTX 660 ti  @ 1066/3304 | link

CLOUD GATE

| 29102 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,727 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-30 1T |2x GTX 660 ti  @ 1066/3304 | link

FIRE STRIKE

| 9579 | panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,727 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-10-10-30 1T |2x GTX 660 ti  @ 1066/3304 | link


----------



## eagle*23* (29. August 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat hast aber fein gemacht


----------



## Bull56 (30. August 2013)

Firestrike Extreme

| 5186 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1240/3400 | Link

Firestrike 

| 10535 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1305/3400 | Link

Cloud Gate

| 29836 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1240/3400 | Link

Ice Storm

| 186733 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1240/3400 | Link

Ice Storm Extreme

| 173941 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1240/3400 | Link


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (31. August 2013)

FIRE STRIKE

| 11927| fritzelschnitzel| i7-3770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-35 1T |2x HD 7970@ 1050/1500 | link


----------



## Bull56 (31. August 2013)

Gut zu wissen das ich fast so schnell wie zwei 7970 bin


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. August 2013)

*Update*

_Ice Storm_

221936 | Blechdesigner | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | HD7970+HD7950 @1100/1500 | Link

_Ice Storm Extreme_

208009 | Blechdesigner | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 4GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | HD7970+HD7950 @1100/1500 | Link


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (1. September 2013)

@Bull56

Mit was für einer Kühlung / Spannung arbeitest du?

Kann mit nicht vorstellen dass das auf Dauer gesund für die Karte ist


----------



## Bull56 (1. September 2013)

Ist kein Problem :b

Ist eine evga gtx 780 Classified und rennt auf 1,21V bei max 55°C


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (1. September 2013)

Cool.
Könntest du im Hintergrund mal GPU-Z laufen lassen und gucken wie warm die VRM's maximal werden?  Eventuell würde ich meine beiden 7970 durch eine gtx 780 ersetzen wollen.

Meine GPU's bleiebn zwar auch nur bei ca 65ºC, aber die VRM's werden fast 100ºC heiß, also 0 Spielraum für Overclocking.


----------



## n3rd (1. September 2013)

Hi moin! Hier mein Senf

Icestorm: 126304 | FX-8350 @ 4,8 Ghz | 8 Gbyte DDR3-1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1475 | Link
Cloudgate: 21101 | FX-8350 @ 4,8 Ghz | 8 Gbyte DDR3-1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1475 | Link
Firestrike: 6971 | FX-8350 @ 4,8 Ghz | 8 Gbyte DDR3-1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1475 | Link

Lg. n3rd


----------



## Bull56 (2. September 2013)

fritzelschnitzel schrieb:


> Cool.
> Könntest du im Hintergrund mal GPU-Z laufen lassen und gucken wie warm die VRM's maximal werden?  Eventuell würde ich meine beiden 7970 durch eine gtx 780 ersetzen wollen.
> 
> Meine GPU's bleiebn zwar auch nur bei ca 65ºC, aber die VRM's werden fast 100ºC heiß, also 0 Spielraum für Overclocking.


 
Ich probiere heute eh mal 1,35v overclocking aus, werde dann mal messen  

Musst aber bedenken das die Classified nicht vergleichbar mit dem referenzdesign ist! 
Die Qualität ist besser und die Kühlung erst recht, vor allem ist sie schön leise  

Werde dann die VRM temp messen 

Mit den 7970 war ich einfach unglücklich weil ich da nicht so viel spielen und übertakten konnte


----------



## Bull56 (2. September 2013)

Firestrike 

| 11144 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1357/3914 | Link

Firestrike Extreme

| 5710 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1357/3914 | Link

Icestorm Extreme

| 189483 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1357/3914 | Link

Cloud Gate

| 30717 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1357/3914 | Link


----------



## Frankie2510 (3. September 2013)

UPDATE:


Firestrike: 10651 | frankie2510 | i7 3930k@ 4,7 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | EVGA GTX Titan SC Signature@ 1110/3304 |Link

Cloudgate: 32439 | frankie2510 | i7 3930k@ 4,7 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | EVGA GTX Titan SC Signature@ 1110/3304  |Link


----------



## Bull56 (5. September 2013)

Firestrike 

| 16584 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2xGTX 780 @ 1247/3499 | Link


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. September 2013)

Heute mal der 2. PC

Icestorm: | 105109 | JE1802 | FX-6300 @ 4,0 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 650 Ti Boost @ 1228/3579 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost video card benchmark result - AMD FX-6300,ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0
Cloudgate: | 13365 | JE1802 | FX-6300 @ 4,0 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 650 Ti Boost @ 1228/3579 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost video card benchmark result - AMD FX-6300,ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0
Firestrike: | 4170 | JE1802 | FX-6300 @ 4,0 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 650 Ti Boost @ 1228/3579 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost video card benchmark result - AMD FX-6300,ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (7. September 2013)

UPDATE:
Firestrike
| 12216| fritzelschnitzel| i7-3770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1050/1500|AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V


----------



## Softy (8. September 2013)

Hier ist ja gut was los  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## troppa (8. September 2013)

Firestrike:

15123 | Troppa | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | GTX 780 SC SLI @1136/1502 | Link

Firestrike Extreme:

8120 | Troppa | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | GTX 780 SC SLI @1136/1502 | Link

Cloud Gate:

34162 | Troppa | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | GTX 780 SC SLI @1136/1502 | Link

Icestorm:

168460 | Troppa | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | GTX 780 SC SLI @1136/1502 | Link

Icestorm Extreme:

161507 | Troppa | i7-3930K @ 4,0 GHz| 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | GTX 780 SC SLI @1136/1502 | Link


----------



## schmiddi2106 (9. September 2013)

Firestrike: 7683 | schmiddi2106 | i5-3570K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24  | GTX 770 @ 1377/3900 | Link


----------



## Softy (9. September 2013)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Bull56 (9. September 2013)

Firestrike 

| 17022 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2xGTX 780 @ 1306/3499 | Link

Cloudgate 

| 33160 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2xGTX 780 @ 1306/3499 | Link


----------



## schmiddi2106 (10. September 2013)

Firestrike: 7816 | schmiddi2106 | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24  | GTX 770 @ 1377/3900 | Link


----------



## Softy (13. September 2013)

Bitte Updates kenntlich machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (14. September 2013)

Achso, soll ich dann hinter meine Ergebnisse schreiben das ich mich lediglich verbessert habe und ich nicht neu im Ranking bin ?


----------



## Softy (14. September 2013)

Ja, das wäre hilfreich, weil ich dann nicht rumsuchen muss, wer bereits im Ranking ist und wer nicht. Die Listen sind ja doch schon etwas umfangreicher


----------



## MrWoogey (25. September 2013)

Ice Storm 

165647 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1050MHz(Boost 1089MHz)/1802MHz | Link

Cloud Gate 

25475 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1050MHz(Boost 1089MHz)/1802MHz | Link

Fire Strike

9576 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1050MHz(Boost 1089MHz)/1802MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (25. September 2013)

Kommt da auch noch ein Update?  Dann warte ich noch mit dem Listenupdate 

So als Tipp: Für den IceStorm Benchmark die virtuellen Kerne deaktiveren bringt deutlich mehr Punkte. Damit sich das Update auch lohnt...


----------



## MrWoogey (25. September 2013)

wie wo wer was  Update mach ich Morgen früh nomma  virtuellen Kerne muss i erstma suchen  wo i das ausstell  :/


----------



## Softy (25. September 2013)

MrWoogey schrieb:


> virtuellen Kerne muss i erstma suchen



Probier's mal im BIOS


----------



## MrWoogey (25. September 2013)

wees i do  war nur ein spässchen


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. September 2013)

Ice Storm 

195689 | Z3Rlot | i5 4670k @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 8-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 1006MHz(Boost 1215MHz)/3105MHz | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1277548

Cloud Gate 

22253 | Z3Rlot | i5 4670k @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 8-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 1006MHz(Boost 1215MHz)/3105MHz | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1277548

Fire Strike

9414 | Z3Rlot | i5 4670k @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 8-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 1006MHz(Boost 1215MHz)/3105MHz | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1277548
 

Kommt mir bissl wenig vor(FireStrike)
Was kann man noch machen
Liegt wohl am i5 oder?


----------



## Softy (26. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z3Rlot (26. September 2013)

_*UPDATE*_

Ice Storm

203904| Z3Rlot | i5 4670k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 780 1006MHz(Boost 1215MHz)/3506MHz |http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1282477 

Cloud Gate 

22735 | Z3Rlot | i5 4670k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 780 1006MHz(Boost 1215MHz)/3506MHz | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1282477

Fire Strike

9660 | Z3Rlot | i5 4670k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 780 1006MHz(Boost 1215MHz)/3506MHz | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1282477


----------



## schmiddi2106 (26. September 2013)

Z3Rlot schrieb:


> Kommt mir bissl wenig vor(FireStrike)
> Was kann man noch machen
> Liegt wohl am i5 oder?
> [/SIZE]



Die Ergebnisse sind vollkommen normal für deine CPU


----------



## Softy (27. September 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## True Monkey (27. September 2013)

Mal ein Vorgeschmack 

Und der ist für Softy ......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fire Strike

17400 | True Monkey| i7 4960x @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 12-14-14-38 2T | Titan @ SLI 1031MHz/3502MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (28. September 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und der ist für Softy ......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kein Problem   

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Bull56 (28. September 2013)

Firestrike 

| 17782 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2xGTX 780 @ 1306/3499 |Link

Cloudgate

| 41252 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2xGTX 780 @ 1306/3499 |Link

Firestrike Extreme

| 9453 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2xGTX 780 @ 1306/3499 |Link


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2013)

hehe ....Luxus Prob 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das kommt davon wenn man offline bencht


----------



## Softy (28. September 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> das kommt davon wenn man offline bencht



Blöd gelaufen  Probier's das nächste Mal einfach online  

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Bull56 (28. September 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hehe ....Luxus Prob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich bestelle dann mal eine Buddel Helium und noch vernünftigen RAM und dann versuche ich auch mal mein Glück 
Glaube bei dem Versuch bekomme ich ne Erkältung


----------



## True Monkey (29. September 2013)

hi hi 

Ich sollte nicht mehr offline benchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...immerhin wohl das 5 beste Ergebniss der Welt im Cloud mit zwei karten


----------



## DrDave (29. September 2013)

Wieso speicherst du denn auch nicht einfach das Futuremarkergebnis offline, sodass du es gegebenenfalls später online anschauen kannst?


----------



## True Monkey (29. September 2013)

^^Weil ich damit gar nicht gerechnet habe 

vali braucht man nur für die Top 20 Global 
Und da habe ich das nur geschafft weil das normalerweise niemand unter Subzero bencht da es im Bot keine Punkte dafür gibt


----------



## MrWoogey (30. September 2013)

Update  

Icestorm

211372 | MrWoogey | i5 4670k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1061MHz(Boost 1100MHz)/1833MHz | Link | LuKü

Cloud Gate 

23544 | MrWoogey | i5 4670k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1061MHz(Boost 1100MHz)/1833MHz | Link | LuKü

FIRESTRIKE

9767 | MrWoogey | i5 4670k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1061MHz(Boost 1100MHz)/1833MHz | Link | LuKü


----------



## Softy (30. September 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Hawky1980 (30. September 2013)

Update: 

Firestrike Extrem: 7462 |Hawky1980 |FX 8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1200/1725 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (30. September 2013)

@Hawky
Ich lasse den anderen Score mit dem Phenom II drin 

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Delight (1. Oktober 2013)

Firestrike

7349 | Delight | 3570K @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-27-2T | MSI GTX770  @ 1320/1500 | 7349


----------



## Bull56 (1. Oktober 2013)

habe mich mal grade selbst übertroffen 

Firestrike 

| 18152 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 2xGTX Titan @ 1180/3488  | Link


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Joonnaaasss (3. Oktober 2013)

Hey,
Firestrike:
7042 I Joonnaaasss I i5 4570 @ 3,2 GHz I 8GB DDR3-1666MHz CL 8-8-8-24 1,5V I Asus RoG Matrix Radeon HD 7970 Platinum @ 1100/3072 I AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4570,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H87-HD3


----------



## Legacyy (3. Oktober 2013)

Icestorm: 168682 | Legacyy | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-22 1T | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/1050 |  Link

 Cloudgate: 23953 | Legacyy | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-22 1T | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/1050  |  Link
 
Firestrike: 5264 | Legacyy | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-22 1T | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/1050  |  Link


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

Dann schlag ich auch mal zu 

Cloudgate:

36046 | True Monkey | i7-4960x @ 5.095 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | Titan @ 979/1803 |Link 

43056 | True Monkey | i7-4960x @ 5.095 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | 2xTitan @ 979/1781 |Link


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2013)

Glückwunsch zur Doppel-Pole  

Krasse Spannung  Wie hast Du den i7 kalt gestellt?

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## pagani-s (4. Oktober 2013)

Update 
6800k mit hd8670D und cputakt 4,1ghz mit turbo 4,4ghz also werkseinstellung nur die grafikkarte hat 2gb ram und ist sonst auch nicht getaktet

Icestorm: 62091| pagani-s |6800k 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz  CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | 8670D @ 844mhz | Link

Cloudgate: 6188| pagani-s |6800k 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz  CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | 8670D @ 844mhz | Link

Firestrike: 1068 | pagani-s |6800k 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz  CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | 8670D @ 844mhz | Link

AMD Radeon HD 8670D video card benchmark result - AMD A10-6800K,ASRock FM2A85X Extreme4-M

die ergebnisseite ist irgendwie anders. kp wie ich zu den einzelnen links komme
ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch aussieht, bei mir steht dann auf ner weißen seite links oben nur OK


----------



## True Monkey (4. Oktober 2013)

Der nächste 

Icestorm 

225712| True Monkey | i7-4960x @ 5.095 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | Titan @ 979/1803 | Link

263054 | True Monkey | i7-4960x @ 5.096 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | 2xTitan @ 979/1751 | Link


Ice Storm Ex

206763| True Monkey | i7-4960x @ 5.095 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | Titan @ 979/1803 | Link

221393 | True Monkey | i7-4960x @ 5.096 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | 2xTitan @ 979/1773 | Link

@ Softy 

Dice


----------



## Bull56 (4. Oktober 2013)

Sry kampfschaaaf...


Firestrike 

| 23708 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3xGTX Titan @ 1096/1641 | Link

Firestrike Extreme

| 13236 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3xGTX Titan @ 1096/1641 | Link

Cloudgate

| 41705 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3xGTX Titan @ 1096/1641 | Link
Im Anhang das Beweisbild


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 2*63*054 | True Monkey | i7-4960x @ 5.096 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T | 2xTitan @ 979/1751 | Link



Wunschträume?  Aber der Onkel sieht alles :

2*36*054 | True Monkey | i7-4960x @ 5.096 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2496 MHz CL  11-12-12-37 2T | 2xTitan @ 979/1751  |  Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2013)

^^upps ...Zahlendreher

War schon schwierig genug die ganzen großen Zahlen zu posten da sei mir der kleine Fehler doch verziehen oder ?


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> War schon schwierig genug die ganzen großen Zahlen zu posten da sei mir der kleine Fehler doch verziehen oder ?



Natürlich


----------



## Bull56 (6. Oktober 2013)

Selbst übertroffen: 

Firestrike 

| 24631 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3xGTX Titan @ 1200/1648 | Link


----------



## Softy (6. Oktober 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Bull56 (6. Oktober 2013)

Bin jetzt auf Platz 4 weltweit und kommende Woche gehts noch weiter mit 4x GTX Titan + Wakü! 

Freu mich schon


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. Oktober 2013)

Update meines Kleinen 

Icestorm: 110671|JE1802 |FX 6300@ 4,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 650ti Boost @1254/3554| NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost video card benchmark result - AMD FX-6300,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. M5A99FX PRO R2.0

Cloudgate: 14926|JE1802 |FX 6300@ 4,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 650ti Boost @1254/3554| NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost video card benchmark result - AMD FX-6300,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. M5A99FX PRO R2.0

Firestrike: 4345 |JE1802 |FX 6300@ 4,6GHz |  8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 650ti Boost @1254/3554|NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost video card benchmark result - AMD FX-6300,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. M5A99FX PRO R2.0

Edit: und gleich noch ein Update 

Icestorm: 125658|JE1802 |FX 6300@ 4,86GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 650ti Boost @1280/3564| http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1361321
Cloudgate: 15338|JE1802 |FX 6300@ 4,86GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 650ti Boost @1280/3564| http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1361321
Firestrike: 4416 |JE1802 |FX 6300@ 4,86GHz |  8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 650ti Boost @1280/3564| http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1361321


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Bull56 (15. Oktober 2013)

Firestrike 

| 24945 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3xGTX Titan @ 1280/1641 | Link


----------



## Mr_Cenk (15. Oktober 2013)

Firestrike mit GTX 780

10109 Punkte

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2013)

_****UPDATE****_

@Mr_Cenk
Bitte Startpost beachten.


----------



## Mr_Cenk (16. Oktober 2013)

Firestrike 10115 | i7 3770k @ 4,6 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-28-2N | GTX 780 @ 1215/1788
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H

Nvidia Treiber: Default Einstellungen.


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## jules.m (18. Oktober 2013)

Icestorm: 164586 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD 7970GHz @1150/1500 | Link

Cloudgate: 24935 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD 7970GHz @1150/1500 | Link

Firestrike: 7953 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | HD 7970GHz @1150/1500 | Link


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## eagle*23* (22. Oktober 2013)

update Single GPU Fire Strike : 
FIRE STRIKE: 12187 | eagle*23* | 4770K @ 4.4GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | GTX 780 Classy @ 1490/1920 Link 

 update Single GPU Fire Strike Extreme : 
FIRE STRIKE Extreme : 6200 | eagle*23* | 4770K @ 4.4GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | GTX 780 Classy @ 1490/1920 Link

 update Multi GPU Fire Strike :
FIRE STRIKE : 18864 | eagle*23* 4770K @ 4.4GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | GTX 780 Classy @ 1490/1920 Link  1150W 

update Multi GPU Fire Strike Extreme :
FIRE STRIKE Extreme : 10753 | eagle*23* | 4770K @ 4.4GHz |8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | GTX 780 Classy @ 1490/1920 Link  1250W


----------



## etar (22. Oktober 2013)

Firestrike: 6237 | etar | AMD FX-6100@4.1GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-13-13-34 2T | HD 7950 @1100/1600 | AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-6100,ASRock 970 Extreme3


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle82 (26. Oktober 2013)

Update (Single-GPU):

Icestorm: 166461 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | GTX Titan @ 987 (1026)/ 1552 | Link

Cloudgate: 24522 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | GTX Titan @ 987 (1026)/ 1552 | Link

Firestrike: 10103 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | GTX Titan @ 987 (1026)/ 1552 | Link



Update (Multi-GPU):

Icestorm: 177360 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 962 (1001)/ 1552 | Link

Cloudgate: 30680 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 987 (1026)/ 1552 | Link

Firestrike: 16380 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 987 (1026)/ 1552 | Link



Update (Extreme)

Icestorm Extreme: 170526 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 987 (1026)/ 1552 | Link

Firestrike Extreme: 9153 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | 2x GTX Titan @ 962 (1001)/ 1552 | Link



(Bitte ggf. trotz Verschlechterung eintragen, da die anderen Links nicht mehr existieren!!!)

THX und Gruß


----------



## Euda (26. Oktober 2013)

6105 | Euda | FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866MHz, CL 9-10-9-27 CR 2T | XFX AMD Radeon R9 290X @ 1000MHz/1025MHz | Link


----------



## MrWoogey (26. Oktober 2013)

Euda schrieb:


> 6105 | Euda | FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866MHz, CL 9-10-9-27 CR 2T | XFX AMD Radeon R9 290X @ 1000MHz/1025MHz | Link



Sorry for OffTopic >.< (ich kanns mir nicht VERKNEIFEN) Ich hätte mir aber von der R9 290X aber eindeutig mehr erwartet . SORRY


----------



## Hawky1980 (26. Oktober 2013)

> Sorry for OffTopic >.< (ich kanns mir nicht VERKNEIFEN) Ich hätte mir aber von der R9 290X aber eindeutig mehr erwartet . SORRY



Wieso? Passt doch, sein Grafikscore liegt über 10k. Das erreiche ich mit einer 7970 grade mal mit 1350/1950 Mhz. Beim Endergebnis klemmt es an der CPU-Leistung. Mehr ist bei 4GHz CPU-Takt nicht zu erwarten. 
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/134831


----------



## Wambofisch (26. Oktober 2013)

Auch mal dabei mit Firestrike und Multi GPU

Firestrike: 11614 | Wambofisch | i7-3770K @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 CR 2T | 2x GTX 770 @ 1085(1137) / 1753 | Link

€dit: update, hattest ja noch nicht eingetragen daher in dem Post.


----------



## MecTronic (27. Oktober 2013)

Ice Storm: 112863 | MecTronic | FX 6300 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 CR 2T | Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 7870 XT @ 1150MHz/1550MHz | Link

Cloud Gate: 15320 | MecTronic | FX 6300 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 CR 2T | Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 7870 XT @ 1150MHz/1550MHz | Link

Fire Strike: 5657 | MecTronic | FX 6300 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 CR 2T | Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 7870 XT @ 1150MHz/1550MHz | Link


----------



## Pelk (27. Oktober 2013)

Ice Storm: 162867 | Pelk| i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 660 Ti  @ 1085/1502 | LINK

Cloud Gate: 16933 | Pelk| i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 660 Ti  @ 1085/1502 | LINK

Firestrike: 5269 | Pelk| i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 660 Ti  @ 1085/1502 | LINK



P.S.: Warum wird mir bei 3dMark bei Core-Takt nur 805Mhz angezeigt ?


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2013)

Pelk schrieb:


> P.S.: Warum wird mir bei 3dMark bei Core-Takt nur 805Mhz angezeigt ?


 

Ist normal, dass da manchmal Mist ausgelesen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle82 (27. Oktober 2013)

Thx @Softy... Bin aber bei Icestorm (Single- & Multi) jeweils mit neuen und alten Werten vetreten...


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das passt schon, ist ja eine andere CPU 

Die Scores hatte ich ja damals kontrolliert, von mir aus können wir sie also drin lassen. Wenn Du darauf bestehst, schmeiße ich sie natürlich raus


----------



## Silent_Ghost (28. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend 

Fire-Strike  | 7829   | Silent_Ghost | FX-8320 @3800MHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x XFX7870DD @1000MHz/1250MHz     Link
Cloud-Gate |19045  | Silent_Ghost | FX-8320 @3800MHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x XFX7870DD @1000MHz/1250MHz     Link
Ice-Storm  |102008 | Silent_Ghost | FX-8320 @3800MHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x XFX7870DD @1000MHz/1250MHz     Link


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle82 (30. Oktober 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, das passt schon, ist ja eine andere CPU
> 
> Die Scores hatte ich ja damals kontrolliert, von mir aus können wir sie also drin lassen. Wenn Du darauf bestehst, schmeiße ich sie natürlich raus


 

Jo, schmeiß raus... Schnee von gestern 
THX


----------



## ebastler (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Ergebnisse hier für mein System in Ordnung sind?
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. GRYPHON Z87

Ich denke mal schon, oder?
Was ich nicht verstehe, ist, warum meine GTX 660Ti mit 836MHz angegeben wird, dabei ist bereits mein Baseclock auf 1050MHz, und sie boostet gerne mal auf 1256MHz hoch.
Auch mein RAM ist mit 667MHz angegeben, läuft laut der Asus AI Suite (und meinem eingestellten XMP Profil) aber mit 1600MHz, also sollten da wohl 800MHz stehen, oder?
Irgendwie werde ich da nicht wirklich schlau draus...

Ach ja, Shadowplay lief im Hintergrund, weil ich vergessen hatte, das auszustellen. Kostet das Leistung? Schon eher, oder?


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2013)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Ergebnisse hier für mein System in Ordnung sind?
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. GRYPHON Z87
> ...


 

Hier geht es weiter --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...rk-2013-diskussionsthread-40.html#post5807131



Ralle82 schrieb:


> Jo, schmeiß raus... Schnee von gestern
> THX


 
Alles klar, mache ich beim nächsten Update.


----------



## pagani-s (2. November 2013)

Update 
6800k mit hd8670D und cputakt 4,5ghz nur die grafikkarte hat 2gb ram und ist sonst  nicht getaktet

Icestorm: 64201| pagani-s |6800k 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | 8670D @ 844mhz | Link

Cloudgate: 6385| pagani-s |6800k 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | 8670D @ 844mhz | Link

Firestrike: 1055 | pagani-s |6800k 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | 8670D @ 844mhz | Link


----------



## Bull56 (4. November 2013)

So ich gebe auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu 

Firestrike Extreme

| 13953 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3xGTX Titan @ 1230/1574 | Link


----------



## Softy (5. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bull56 (8. November 2013)

So, das habt ihr davon das keiner CFX Benches der R9 290X gepostet hat! 

Firestrike

| 26140 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x R9 290X @ 1095/1250 | Link

Firestrike Extreme

| 15811 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x R9 290X @ 1095/1250 | Link


The voice of R9 290X Quad CFX! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sL2vUvrgezs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nikster (9. November 2013)

Moin,hab da auch noch was 

Firestrike Extrem:  | 6207 | Nikster | I7 3770K @ 5,1GHz | DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 Classy Hydro 1460/3900 | Link

Firestrike:            | 12151 | Nikster | I7 3770K @ 5,1GHz | DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 Classy Hydro 1460/3900 | Link

Icestorm:            | 207989 | Nikster | I7 3770K @ 5,1GHz | DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 Classy Hydro 1460/3900 | Link

Gloud Gate:         | 32265 | Nikster | I7 3770K @ 5,1GHz | DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780 Classy Hydro 1460/3900 | Link


----------



## Onkel Lutz (11. November 2013)

Firestrike Extrem: | 4532 | Onkel Lutz | I7 3770K @ 5,0GHz | DDR3-2666MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | HD 7950 1334/1775 |Link


----------



## Softy (11. November 2013)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. November 2013)

Ich bringe dann mal eine R9-290 ins Rennen 

Firestrike Extrem: | 5400 | Speedy1612 | I7 3770K @ 4,7GHz | DDR3-2400 CL  10-14-12-31 2T| R9-290 @ 1150/1400 | 
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1133215


Firestrike: |10554 | Speedy1612 | I7 3770K @ 4,7GHz | DDR3-2400 CL 10-14-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1150/1400 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1610094?


Karte wird wahrscheinlich noch Falsch erkannt, da der Treiber ja noch Beta ist


----------



## ebastler (11. November 2013)

Firestrike: |5399 | ebastler | I5 4670K @ 4,2GHz | DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T| GTX 660TI @ 1280/3029 | LINK

Bin mir nicht sicher wegen des GPU/VRAM clocks, da PrecisionX nicht mitgeloggt hat... Die Taktraten hab ich im Stresstest, den EVGA mitliefert (@ 1,175V).
Nächstes mal mit mehr CPU Takt und sicheren Ergebnissen wegen der GraKa...


----------



## Benie (11. November 2013)

Update

Icestorm
171569 | Benie | i7-2700K 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24| GTX770 1306/3750Mhz | Link

Cloudgate
25512 | Benie | i7-2700K 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24| GTX770 1306/3750Mhz | Link

Firestrike
7671 | Benie | i7-2700K 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24| GTX770 1306/3750Mhz | Link


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. November 2013)

Hab jetzt schon so oft Editiert oben bekomme die Bilder nicht rein .... 

Finale Settings 
*
Firestrike Extrem*: | *5670*| Speedy1612 | I7 3770K @ 4,7GHz | DDR3-2400 CL 10-14-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1200/1500 | Link

*Firestrike  *  : | *11028*| Speedy1612 | I7 3770K @ 4,7GHz | DDR3-2400 CL 10-14-12-31 2T| R9-290 @ 1200/1500 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (12. November 2013)

@ ebastler + Speedy1612

Bitte noch die RAM-Latenzen und Kapazität nachtragen.

*update*


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> @ ebastler + Speedy1612
> 
> Bitte noch die RAM-Latenzen und Kapazität nachtragen.
> 
> *update*


 
Hab Ich oben gemacht


----------



## Softy (12. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Hab Ich oben gemacht



Danke


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. November 2013)

Einmal Platz 4 Bitte 

Firestrike : | 11184| Speedy1612 | I7 3770K @ 4,7GHz | DDR3-2400 CL 10-14-12-31 2T| R9-290 @ 1220/1650| Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (12. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> @ ebastler + Speedy1612
> 
> Bitte noch die RAM-Latenzen und Kapazität nachtragen.
> 
> *update*


 
Nachgetragen, sry!


----------



## Softy (12. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Einmal Platz 4 Bitte


 

Wird gemacht  

*update*


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. November 2013)

Geht ganz gut das Schätzchen    Schade eigentlich wollte Ich die Titan noch von Ihrem Thron Stoßen aber glaube dabraucht es einen Treiber der mal "nicht" Beta ist 

Aber sehe ja gerade ein Paar Titanen wurden ja schon Platt gemacht


----------



## ebastler (12. November 2013)

Firestrike: |841| ebastler | I5 4670K @ 4,2GHz | DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T| HD 4600 @ 1200 | LINK


----------



## Bull56 (12. November 2013)

Jetzt mal Single-GPU (nicht wundern, 4 waren eingesteckt aber es lief nur eine mit   )

Firestrike

| 13091 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | R9 290X @ 1212/1250 | Link


----------



## Softy (13. November 2013)

*update*


----------



## Duvar (13. November 2013)

Bull56 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Single-GPU (nicht wundern, 4 waren eingesteckt aber es lief nur eine mit   )
> 
> Firestrike
> 
> | 13091 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | R9 290X @ 1212/1250 | Link


 
Ist das trotzdem normal, dass du da ein GFX Score von 35k+ erreichst?
Kann es sein, dass du den selben Score erreichst wie der hier obwohl der weitaus stärker OCed hat? 
Overclockers UK Forums - View Single Post - **Official 3DMark 'Fire Strike' Leaderboard**
Wie du siehst ist dort sein Physics score weitaus höher und Grafikkarte sowieso extremer übertaktet (hat eine Wasserkühlung throttled also nicht)


----------



## Speedy1612 (13. November 2013)

Ich finde das Ergebniss auch mehr als Fragwürdig , 35k ..... und über 100FPS im Grafiktest , dazu der Combinierte gerade einmal 10 Fps.

Mein Ergebniss dagegen mit einer weitaus hören 290 OC  macht die 290X im nu Platt nur im Diesem Test nicht komischerweise , dazu ist mein FPS im Grafik gerad nal bei rund 60Fps also knapp 40FPS weniger aber im Combinierten Test wo alles zusammen kommt habe Ich einen wesentlich hören FPS Wert als der Kollege  ...   Fragwürdig...

Den der Combined Score ist CPU und Graka zusammrn und da sein Grafikscore mit 35K extrem Hoch ist passt das mit den 10 FPS nicht !!!!


----------



## Softy (14. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Ergebniss auch mehr als Fragwürdig , 35k ..... und über 100FPS im Grafiktest , dazu der Combinierte gerade einmal 10 Fps.



Ich denke auch, dass da etwas nicht passt, ich nehme das Ergebnis vorerst mal aus dem Ranking.


@Bull56
Kannst Du den Benchmark bitte nochmal mit einer eingestecken R9-290X wiederholen?


----------



## veteran (16. November 2013)

Firestrike: 10004 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL  9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1208MHz Boost/3154MHz |Link|

Hoffe das die Angaben so passen


----------



## Softy (17. November 2013)

veteran schrieb:


> Hoffe das die Angaben so passen



Ja, passt 

*update*


----------



## Bull56 (18. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass da etwas nicht passt, ich nehme das Ergebnis vorerst mal aus dem Ranking.
> 
> 
> @Bull56
> Kannst Du den Benchmark bitte nochmal mit einer eingestecken R9-290X wiederholen?


 
Ja, hast recht...
Irgendwie läuft mein System eh nicht ganz rund, besser gesagt ******** und ziemlich instabil...
Vier Grafikkarten und nur ärger, AMD werde ich mir keine mehr kaufen!

ich werde alle Karten mal einzeln durchtesten, vielleicht hat eine auch ne Macke!


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

*Ich hau dann nochmal einen Raus :
*


*Firestrike : | 11509| Speedy1612 | I7 3770K @ 4,7GHz | DDR3-2400 CL 10-14-12-31 2T| R9-290X @ 1200/1600| http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1169717

Firestrike Extreme : | 5915| Speedy1612 | I7 3770K @ 4,7GHz | DDR3-2400 CL 10-14-12-31 2T| R9-290X @ 1200/1600|http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1661606?*


----------



## Softy (19. November 2013)

@Speedy1612

Ich nehme mal an, die Grafikkarte ist Deine geflashte R9-290? Dann würde ich es im Ranking kenntlich machen und den alten Score mit drin lassen zum Vergleich.

*update*


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Ja ganz genau das ist die Unlocked 290er  

Das wäre super mit dem Vergleich !!

Danke !


----------



## Softy (19. November 2013)

Alles klar, hab es geändert


----------



## veteran (21. November 2013)

**Update**

Firestrike: 10659 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL  9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1306MHz Boost/3304MHz |Link|

So nochmal ein kleiner Sprung nach vorne, denke das reicht mir dann auch erstmal.


----------



## Bull56 (21. November 2013)

Firestrike

| 11490 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | GTX 780 Ti /1,212V @ 1226/3760 | Link


----------



## Softy (21. November 2013)

*up-up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> *up-up-up-up-up-up-update*​


 
Wie kommste auf 13091 Punkte bei Bull seiner Ti?


----------



## Softy (22. November 2013)

Huch, das hat er nachträglich editiert  

Ich ändere es gleich.


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. November 2013)

Krass da, hat meine 360€ Karte die 780ti platt gemacht  

Gut das Ich nicht gewartet hab


----------



## Bull56 (22. November 2013)

Ich brauche einfach nur mehr Volt und Wasser


----------



## Stryke7 (23. November 2013)

Bull56 schrieb:


> Ich brauche einfach nur mehr Volt und Wasser


 

Zusammen eine sehr prickelnde Mischung!


----------



## Duvar (23. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Krass da, hat meine 360€ Karte die 780ti platt gemacht
> 
> Gut das Ich nicht gewartet hab


 
Musst jedoch bedenken, dass AMD Karten hier weitaus besser laufen, in anderen Tests sieht es ganz anders aus


----------



## etar (23. November 2013)

Firestrike: 15072 | etar| i7-4770K @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x R9 290 @ 1050/1250  | Link


----------



## Softy (23. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D-zibel (23. November 2013)

Icestorm: 219930 | D-zibel | i7-3930K @ 5.0 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-11-27 2T | GTX TITAN @ 1100MHz /3100MHz 

Cloudgate: 41352 | D-zibel | i7-3930K @ 5.0 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-11-27 2T | GTX TITAN @ 1100MHz /3100MHz 

Firestrike: 17242 | D-zibel | i7-3930K @ 5.0 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-11-27 2T | GTX TITAN @ 1100MHz /3100MHz 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## Speedy1612 (23. November 2013)

D-zibel schrieb:


> Icestorm: 219930 | D-zibel | i7-3930K @ 5.0 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-11-27 2T | GTX TITAN @ 1100MHz /3100MHz
> 
> Cloudgate: 41352 | D-zibel | i7-3930K @ 5.0 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-11-27 2T | GTX TITAN @ 1100MHz /3100MHz
> 
> ...



Man sollte hinzufügen  im SLI ! Also 2 Titan


----------



## Softy (23. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterSax (23. November 2013)

Icestorm: 165399 | MasterSax| i7-4770K @ 4.7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 570  @ 750/975/1500 

Cloudgate: 21249 | MasterSax | i7-4770K @ 4.7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 570  @ 750/975/1500

Firestrike: 4062 | MasterSax| i7-4770K @ 4.7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 570  @ 750/975/1500

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PLUS


----------



## Softy (24. November 2013)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Bull56 (25. November 2013)

Firestrike

| 28005 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,624 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x GTX 780 Ti 1196/3760 | Link


----------



## schmiddi2106 (26. November 2013)

Bull, jetzt hast du PLatz 1,2 und 3


----------



## Softy (26. November 2013)

Glückwunsch zum Hattrick 

Btw. hast Du nen Geldscheißer  

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Bull56 (27. November 2013)

Nein, nur nen niedrigen Überziehungszinssatz


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (28. November 2013)

10753 | fritzelschnitzel | i7 3770k @ 4,4 Ghz | 16gb DDR3-1600 Mhz, 11-11-11-28 | Gtx 780 Ti @ 1150/3850 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. November 2013)

Hier noch was altes 

Fire Strike: 7103 | Blechdesigner | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 8-9-8-26 1T | GTX 670 @ 1306/1803 | Link


----------



## Softy (29. November 2013)

*up-up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## vd29 (30. November 2013)

Icestorm: 158463 | vd29 | i5-3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2T | R9-290 @ 1100/1400

Cloudgate: 19594 | vd29 | i5-3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2T | R9-290 @ 1100/1400

Firestrike: 9474 | vd29 | i5-3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2T | R9-290 @ 1100/1400

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3


----------



## Softy (30. November 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## vd29 (30. November 2013)

Update vd29 Firestrike: (aktuell Platz20)

Firestrike: 9881 | vd29 | i5-3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2T | R9-290 @ 1200/1400

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3


----------



## xsiyahx (30. November 2013)

Firestrike: 11705 | xsiyahx | 4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780@ 1372/1853/1372 |Link

Firestrike Extrem: 5969 | xsiyahx | 4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28 2T | GTX 780@ 1372/1853/1372 |Link


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Duvar (1. Dezember 2013)

Muss es nicht bei xsiyahx 4,4GHz heißen beim Extrem Test?


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (1. Dezember 2013)

Update

Firestrike: 11046| fritzelschnitzel | 3770k  @ 4,352 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780TI@ 1201/1900| NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (1. Dezember 2013)

Oh sorry mein Fehler, habe glatt 100 Punkte vergessen

Firestrike: 11146| fritzelschnitzel | 3770k @ 4,352 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 780TI@ 1201/1900| NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Bull56 (2. Dezember 2013)

Firestrike

| 27520 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,73 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2540 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x GTX 780 Ti 1331/3760 | Link

Das hier mal um den Unterschied zum ASUS Overclockingboard zu demsonstrieren!!!
Wesentlich höhere taktraten und 500 Punkte weniger!

Bitte nicht eintragen Softy, ich bin eh schon zu oft in der Liste...


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. Dezember 2013)

Firestrike

| 15405 | Stoffel01 | i7-3930k @ 3,2Ghz | 32GB DDR3 G.E.I.L. 1600 Mhz Cl 10-10-10-28 | 1x7990+1x7970@ 1050/1500 | AMD Radeon HD 7990 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P9X79 WS


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. Dezember 2013)

Firestrike

| 15847 | Stoffel01 | i7-3930k@ 4,17Ghz | 32GB DDR3 1600 Mhz CL 10-10-10-28 | 1x7990+1x7970@ 1100/1575 | AMD Radeon HD 7990 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P9X79 WS


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Stoffel01 (4. Dezember 2013)

Icestorm

| 185644 | Stoffel01 | i7-3930k@ 4,8Ghz | 32GB DDR3 1600Mhz CL 10-10-10-28 | 1x7990+1x7970@ 1175/1575 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1782787
Cloudgate

| 38797 | Stoffel01 | i7-3930k@ 4,8Ghz | 32GB DDR3 1600 Mhz CL 10-10-10-28 | 1x7990+1x7970@ 1175/1575 | AMD Radeon HD 7990 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P9X79 WS

Firestrike

| 17165 | Stoffel01 | i7-3930k@ 4,8 Ghz | 32GB DDR3 1600Mhz CL 10-10-10-28 | 1x7990+1x7970@1175/1575 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1782915


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2013)

@Stoffel01

Die virtuellen Kerne bremsen beim Icestorm-Benchmark. Wenn Du diese abschaltest, sollten deutlich mehr Punkte rausspringen 

****UPDATE****


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. Dezember 2013)

Wird heute gleich probiert  scheiß auf Matheklausur.
Die 7990 lässt sich im Gegensatz zur 7970 echt bescheiden übertakten trotz custom bios


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. Dezember 2013)

okay softy, du hattest recht 

Icestorm

| 203129 | Stoffel01 | i7-3930k@ 4,8 Ghz | 32GB DDR3 1600Mhz CL 10-10-10-28 | 1x7990+1x7970@1175/1575 | AMD Radeon HD 7990 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P9X79 WS


----------



## pagani-s (5. Dezember 2013)

wie heißt es so schön? kleinvieh macht auch mist 
Update 
6800k mit hd8670D und cputakt 4,8ghz nur die grafikkarte hat 2gb ram und ist sonst nicht getaktet

Icestorm: 65751 | pagani-s |6800k 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | 8670D @ 844mhz | Link

Cloudgate: 6546| pagani-s |6800k 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | 8670D @ 844mhz | Link

Firestrike: 1087 | pagani-s |6800k 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | 8670D @ 844mhz | Link


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2013)

Ranglistenupdate


----------



## Bull56 (6. Dezember 2013)

UPDATE!

Firestrike

| 28256 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x GTX 780 Ti 1311/3760 | Link


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Bull56 (6. Dezember 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> ****UPDATE****


 
Tut mir leid Softy, ich war zu schnell im posten... hier noch ein Update:

Firestrike

| 28383 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x GTX 780 Ti 1324/3760 | Link

Firestrike Extreme

| 18683 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x GTX 780 Ti 1311/3760 | Link

Single GPU:

Firestrike

| 12600 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | GTX 780 Ti 1331/1948 | Link

Cloudgate

| 35607 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | GTX 780 Ti 1331/1948 | Link


----------



## BertB (7. Dezember 2013)

heho, hier meine scores

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)

xeon e3 1230 v3 @ 3700MHz auf allen kernen/ 8Gb 2133 9-11-10-27 2t/ 2x gtx770 sli @1176/3500 MHz

futuremark seite sagt, xeon e3 1230 v2, ist aber v3


zweit pc:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1239248

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1239212

fx 8350 @ stock/ 16Gb 1333 9-9-9-24 2t/ r9 270x @ 1100/1500 MHz

futuremark seite sagt hd 8860, ist aber r9 270x, sollte die karte ursprünglich so heißen? 
oder gibts die unter dem namen als oem version? 
wird wohl eins von beidem...


----------



## BertB (7. Dezember 2013)

Bull56 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Softy, ich war zu schnell im posten... hier noch ein Update:
> 
> Firestrike
> 
> ...


 
wahnsinn, man kann deinen score auf der seite anlinken, aber der rekord in der hall of fame sagt noch 22054 für kingpin und extreme 11227 für ghostdog99
müssen die wohl noch updaten, krasse verbesserung


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2013)

BertB schrieb:


> heho, hier meine scores
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)
> 
> ...



Das nächste mal bitte so posten:

Firestrike:

| 11362 | BertB | Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 770 @ 1176/3500 | Link

| 5667  | BertB | FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-270X @ 1100/1500 | Link

Firestrike Extreme:

| 6061 | BertB | Xeon E3-1230V3 @ 3,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 770 @ 1176/3500| Link

| 2904  | BertB | FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-270X @ 1100/1500 | Link
****UPDATE***

*@Bull56
Bei den Links hast Du was durcheinandergebracht. Aber der Onkel hat's gerichtet


----------



## BertB (8. Dezember 2013)

ok, danke, dass dus hingebastelt hast


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2013)

BertB schrieb:


> ok, danke, dass dus hingebastelt hast



KP. Jetzt weißt Du ja, wie es geht, und kannst es im Valley Benchmark richtig machen


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und möchte nun auch meinen Score veröffentlichen 

 Firestrike: 9518 | TheSebi41 | FX-8350 @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9-290 @ 1188/1400 |Link


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (11. Dezember 2013)

Hab mich um ein paar Punkte gebessert... Aber keinen Platz aufgeholt, daher sinnlos, das einzufügen.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. GRYPHON Z87


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2013)

Firestrike:

11708 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1255/1850 | Link

Firestrike Extreme:

5952 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1255/1900 | Link

Cloudgate:

 32326 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1255/1950 | Link

Icestorm:

227898 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1255/1850 | Link

Icestorm Extreme:

212536 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1255/1850 | Link

Icestorm Unlimited: 

224693 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1255/1850 | Link

edit:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topper_Harley (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Gerade mal mit der neuen 780TI angetestet, mal schaun was noch geht aber vorerst:

Firestrike: 11992| Topper_Harley | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 12-12-12-28 2T | 780TI @ 1287/1985 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H

Firestrike Extreme: 6104| Topper_Harley | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 12-12-12-28 2T | 780TI @ 1287/1985 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H


Gruß
Topper


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## etar (24. Dezember 2013)

10704 | etar | Intel Core i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| R9 290 @ 1220/1250 | Link


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Dezember 2013)

Habe mal meinen Laptop gebencht: 

Ice Storm:
73822 | Stryke7 | Intel Core i7-3610QM @ 3,3Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333Mhz CL9 1T | GT650M @ 810Mhz

Cloud Gate:
8676 | Stryke7 | Intel Core i7-3610QM @ 3,3Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333Mhz CL9 1T | GT650M @ 810Mhz

Fire Strike:
1306 | Stryke7 | Intel Core i7-3610QM @ 3,3Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333Mhz CL9 1T | GT650M @ 810Mhz

Link


Wird wohl Zeit, den mal zu übertakten    Laut Hersteller ist er dafür gut zu gebrauchen


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Paulpanzer (26. Dezember 2013)

Firestrike Extreme: 5766 | PauLPanZer | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | R9 290@x 1213/1474 |AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock P67 Extreme6


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. Dezember 2013)

Update, habe noch eine Karte dazubekommen ^^ Und meinen Namen habe ich auch geändert, bitte JE1802 zu Quak_der_Frosch ändern 


|Icestorm: 70921 |Quak_der_Frosch | i7-3770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1202/3350 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)

Cloudgate: 25762 | Quak_der_Frosch | i7-3770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1202/3350 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)

Firestrike: 10965 |Quak_der_Frosch | i7-3770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1202/3350  | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Und meinen Namen habe ich auch geändert, bitte JE1802 zu Quak_der_Frosch ändern



Ich habe den Namen bei den älteren Einträgen geändert 

Was war denn beim Icestorm-Benchmark los?  Der ging ja mal richtig in die Hose  Schalte mal die virtuellen Kerne ab, die bremsen ziemlich beim Icestorm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panzer000 (29. Dezember 2013)

Cloudgate: 28274 | Panzer000 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-10-10-28 1T | GTX 780 @ 1.003 MHz/1.587/915 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)linkBild


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## pagani-s (30. Dezember 2013)

update 3 7970ghz 

Icestorm: 174936| pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1200/1600 | Link
ich glaub den icestorm hab ich ja mit deaktivierten ht schon getoppt. brauchste also nur die 2 anderen in die liste übernehmen
kleinvieh macht auch mist^^


Cloudgate: 25635| pagani-s | | i7-3770K @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1200/1600 | Link

Firestrike: 8318 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,7 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1200/1600 | Link


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## pagani-s (30. Dezember 2013)

update icestorm ohne ht

Icestorm: 197734| pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1200/1600 | Link


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Axonia (1. Januar 2014)

Fire Strike: 12665| Axonia | i7-3770K @ 5 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-12-31 2T | GTX 780TI @ 1377MHz / 2000MHz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme6


----------



## Softy (2. Januar 2014)

Auch hier Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz 

Ist das mit dem Single Channel RAM Absicht? 

****UPDATE****


----------



## Axonia (2. Januar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Auch hier Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz   Ist das mit dem Single Channel RAM Absicht?   ***UPDATE***



Hehe, danke !
Ja ist richtig so, wir waren zu faul den anderen ausbauen, also haben wir es mit den 4 GB so gemacht. 
Hat ja gereicht


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. Januar 2014)

Update:

Firestrike: 11405 |Quak_der_Frosch | i7-3770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1228/3480 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)


----------



## klonekrieger (3. Januar 2014)

*Neue Graka*

Icestorm: 100026  | klonekrieger |*i3-2120* @3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 760 @ 1072/1550  | Link

Cloud Gate: 11681 | klonekrieger | *i3-2120* @3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 760 @ 1072/1550  | Link

Fire Strike:  5246  | klonekrieger | *i3-2120* @3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1072/1550  | Link


----------



## Softy (4. Januar 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (9. Januar 2014)

**neue Graka**

Icestorm: 169739 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber |i7-4770K @4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 @2200 CL 9-10-10-27 1T |GTX 780 @1239/3900 |Link

Cloud Gate: 27930 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber |i7-4770K @4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 @2200 CL 9-10-10-27 1T |GTX 780 @1239/3900 |Link

Fire Strike: 11336 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber |i7-4770K @4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 @2200 CL 9-10-10-27 1T |GTX 780 @1239/3900 |Link


----------



## Softy (11. Januar 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Schrotti (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Firestrike: 13106 |  Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1280/3400 | Link


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## etar (12. Januar 2014)

Einmal mit anderer Grafikkarte.

Firestrike: 10376 | etar | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1254/1527 | Link


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Januar 2014)

Hier just4fun 
Hab das mit dem Link iwie nicht so hinbekommen 

Icestorm: 150570 | FrozenEYZ |i5-4570 @3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 760 @ 1150/1502 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4570,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H87-HD3

Cloud Gate: 15946 | FrozenEYZ | i5-4570 @3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |GTX 760 @ 1150/1502 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4570,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H87-HD3

Fire Strike: 5427 | FrozenEYZ | i5-4570 @3,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 760 @ 1150/1502 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4570,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H87-HD3


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2014)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## janekdaus (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse

Icestorm: 88253 | janekdaus | Phenom II x4 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 650 Ti @ 1101/1450 | Link 

Cloudgate: 9559 | janekdaus | Phenom II x4 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 650 Ti @ 1101/1450 | Link 

Firestrike: 3228 | janekdaus | Phenom II x4 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 650 Ti @ 1101/1450 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



janekdaus schrieb:


> Hab es leider mit den Links nicht hinbekommen


 Ist nicht schwer 

Du musst einfach folgendes schreiben:

[ url= http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2316975] Link [ /url]

Und da halt die Leerzeichen weglassen


----------



## janekdaus (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

danke, 
jetzt gehts


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2014)

*update*


----------



## Jolly91 (29. Januar 2014)

Icestorm: 127676 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1150/1750 | Link 

Cloudgate: 23735 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1150/1750 | Link 

Firestrike: 10285 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1150/1750 | Link 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2316975


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2014)

@jolly91
Für den Icestorm Benchmark ist es vorteilhaft, wenn man die virtuellen Kerne abschaltet 

*update*


----------



## Bull56 (30. Januar 2014)

Wie ich sehe hat mich jemand vom Thron bei Firestrike Single GPU geworfen  
Am Wochenende werde ich wieder auf Platz 1 sein


----------



## Jolly91 (30. Januar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> @jolly91
> Für den Icestorm Benchmark ist es vorteilhaft, wenn man die virtuellen Kerne abschaltet
> 
> [...]


 
Mag sein, aber wenn schon wird mit allen 8 getestet. 

Aber vielleicht werde ich es mal versuchen. Zumal ich dann ev. mehr Takt geben könnte.


----------



## Ralle82 (1. Februar 2014)

Update (Single-GPU):

Firestrike: 11113 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1100 (1165) / 1750 | Link


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2014)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Update (Single-GPU):



Ich habe Deinen Score mit der Titan drin gelassen, ist ja ne andere Grafikkarte 


****UPDATE****


----------



## sedeko (2. Februar 2014)

Firestrike: 10955 | sedeko | i7-4930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-11-9-27 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1020 ( 1124) / 1750 | 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X79-DELUXE


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## pagani-s (4. Februar 2014)

hab nun nen key
Firestrike Extreme: 4219 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | 7970 oc ghz @ 1200Mhz /1600Mhz |Link


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (4. Februar 2014)

Icestorm Extreme: 154601 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | 7970 oc ghz @ 1200Mhz /1600Mhz |Link


----------



## pagani-s (6. Februar 2014)

ICESTORM EXTREME: 45755 | pagani-s | 6800k @ 4,5 Ghz | Gskill 8Gb 2133 Mhz | 8670D @ 844/1066 CL 11-11-11-30| Link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME: 537 | pagani-s | 6800k @ 4,5 Ghz | Gskill 8Gb 2133 Mhz | 8670D @ 844/1066 CL 11-11-11-30| Link




damit führe ich die listen bestimmt von unten an^^
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
den hier brauchste glaub nicht übernehmen. ich wollte nur mal den neuen treiber testen
CLOUD GATE: 6485 | pagani-s | 6800k @ 4,5 Ghz | Gskill 8Gb 2133 Mhz | 8670D @ 844/1066 CL 11-11-11-30|Link


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Ralle82 (7. Februar 2014)

Update (Multi-GPU):
Firestrike: 17414 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1100 (1165)/ 1750 | Link

Update (Extreme)

Firestrike Extreme: 9817 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1100 (1165)/ 1750 | Link

Gruß
Ralle82


----------



## Softy (8. Februar 2014)

@Ralle82
Deine anderen Scores lasse ich mit drin, waren ja andere Grafikkarten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. Februar 2014)

Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack 

Icestorm: 188850 |Quak_der_Frosch | i5 4670K @4,32 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 @ 1320/3300 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI GENE

Cloud Gate: 21480 |Quak_der_Frosch |  i5 4670K @4,32 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T  | GTX 780 @ 1320/3300 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI GENE

Fire Strike: 10212 |Quak_der_Frosch | i5 4670K @4,32 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T  | GTX 780 @ 1320/3300 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI GENE


----------



## Softy (9. Februar 2014)

**Update**


----------



## Walter Röhrl (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mich auch auch mal versucht:

Fire Strike: 10673 | Walter Röhrl | i7-2600K @4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1163/1750 | Link

Cloud Gate: 27374 | Walter Röhrl | i7-2600K @4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1163/1750 | Link

Icestorm: 193215 | Walter Röhrl | i7-2600K @4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1163/1750 |  Link

Ich habe zwei Runs gemacht: 1x mit HT für die guten Ergebnisse beim Fire Strike und Cloud Gate und 1x ohne HT für Icestorm. Wenn's nicht zulässig ist, dann das Icestorm-Ergebnis vom "HT-Run" übernehmen.

Gruss und nen schönen Sonntag
Walter


----------



## Softy (9. Februar 2014)

Walter Röhrl schrieb:


> Wenn's nicht zulässig ist, dann das Icestorm-Ergebnis vom "HT-Run" übernehmen.




Doch, ist kein Problem 


**Update**


----------



## Walter Röhrl (9. Februar 2014)

Super. Vielen Dank.


----------



## jack56 (10. Februar 2014)

Icestorm: 145425 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3.4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1000/1300MHz | Link

Cloudgate: 17322 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3.4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1000/1300MHz | Link

Firestrike: 8518 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3.4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1000/1300MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (10. Februar 2014)

**Update**


----------



## pagani-s (10. Februar 2014)

update mal mit frischen windows, neuen treiber und weniger takt
das war eigentlich nur ein test, um zu sehn ob der treiber hier was bringt und deshalb ist der takt normal bei 4,5ghz im alltagsmodus.

Firestrike: 8327 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1200/1600 | Link


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2014)

**Update**


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Februar 2014)

Mal ein update. 

Icestorm: 132531 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1200/1750 | Link 
 
Cloudgate: 26554 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1200/1750 | Link 
 
Firestrike: 10706 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1200/1750 | Link


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2014)

**Update**


----------



## RyuUUU (11. Februar 2014)

ICE STORM 1.2: 53117 | AMD Radeon R9 270X | 2.048 MB | 1.080 MHz/1.400 MHz | AMD Phenom x4 9650 Quadcore 2,3ghz | 4gb DDR2 400
AMD Radeon R9 270X video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom X4 Processor 9650,ASRock N68C-GS FX

CLOUD GATE 1.1: 7619 | AMD Radeon R9 270X | 2.048 MB | 1.080 MHz/1.400 MHz | AMD Phenom x4 9650 Quadcore 2,3ghz | 4gb DDR2 400
AMD Radeon R9 270X video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom X4 Processor 9650,ASRock N68C-GS FX

FIRE STRIKE 1.1: 4051  | AMD Radeon R9 270X | 2.048 MB | 1.080 MHz/1.400 MHz | AMD Phenom x4 9650 Quadcore 2,3ghz | 4gb DDR2 400
AMD Radeon R9 270X video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom X4 Processor 9650,ASRock N68C-GS FX

ICE STORM: 53117 |RyuUUU | Phenom 9650 x4 @ 2,3GHz | 4GB DDR2-400 CL 4-4-12-16-2T | Radeon R9 270X OC @ 1080/1400MHz | Link

Cloud Gate: 7619   |RyuUUU | Phenom 9650 x4 @ 2,3GHz | 4GB DDR2-400 CL 4-4-12-16-2T | Radeon R9 270X OC @ 1080/1400MHz | Link

FIRE STRIKE: 4051 |RyuUUU | Phenom 9650 x4 @ 2,3GHz | 4GB DDR2-400 CL 4-4-12-16-2T | Radeon R9 270X OC @ 1080/1400MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2014)

@RyuUUU

Da fehlen leider die Links, ohne Links Du nix Ranking


----------



## RyuUUU (12. Februar 2014)

so habs editiert


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2014)

Jetzt noch die Latenzen vom RAM, dann wird das langsam was für die Rangliste


----------



## RyuUUU (12. Februar 2014)

so jetzt sollte es passe, hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Jolly91 (12. Februar 2014)

So, draußen hatte es 1°C und ich wollte mal schaun, was die Karte so mitmacht. Nach Valley und Heaven hatte ich dann gegen Ende in First Strike 18°C Raumtemperatur. 

Icestorm: 148348 l Jolly91 l Intel i7-3820 @ 4,3GHz l 4x4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27 1T l GTX780 Ti @ 1251/1750Mhz l Link

Cloudgate: 26505 l Jolly91 l Intel i7-3820 @ 4,3GHz l 4x4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27 1T l GTX780 Ti @ 1251/1750Mhz l Link

Firststrike: 10975 l Jolly91 l Intel i7-3820 @ 4,3GHz l 4x4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27 1T l GTX780 Ti @ 1251/1750Mhz l Link


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Februar 2014)

Cheater!


----------



## Jolly91 (12. Februar 2014)

Ein anderer nutzt Wasser, ich nutzte die kalte Luft.


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2014)

@Jolly91

Komm schon, das kannst Du besser (also den Startpost beachten, meine ich ).



RyuUUU schrieb:


> so jetzt sollte es passe, hoffe ich zumindest


Paaaaasst  Gut Ding will Weile haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Februar 2014)

Softy, ich will in die Liste. 

Nur weil ich die HD7970 bis auf 1220/1950 @ 1.200/1.600mv gejagt habe, werde ich das nicht bei der GTX 780 Ti machen. Obwohl, ich könnte, aber die Vernunft.


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Softy, ich will in die Liste.



Wieso postest Du dann nicht im erforderlichen Schema?  Damit ersparst Du mir Arbeit.

Soll ich den schlechteren Cloudgate-Wert auch updaten?  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Februar 2014)

Wen man mal was aus dem anderen Forum kopiert, kann das schon mal passieren. Sorry. 

Und ja, auch der schlechtere Wert soll rein, zumal es 1 Durchlauf war, sonst würde es nicht mehr zusammen passen. 

Und die 50 Punkte werde ich schon verschmerzen, zumal der Rest viel besser war.


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2014)

Gut, habe den Cloudgate-Score auch

_*geupdatet*_


----------



## janekdaus (13. Februar 2014)

Hier ein update mit neuer Grafikkarte



Icestorm: 91899 | janekdaus | Phenom II x4 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 580 @ 783/1544/2010 | Link

Cloudgate: 10750 | janekdaus | Phenom II x4 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 580 @ 783/1544/2010 | Link

Firestrike: 4160 | janekdaus | Phenom II x4 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 580 @ 783/1544/2010 | Link


----------



## Duvar (13. Februar 2014)

Leider zu schwaches Netzteil, musste CPU 400 MHz langsamer laufen lassen, sonst wäre was besseres bei rum gekommen, aber dieses Resultat ist auch schon jut 

Firestrike: 11518 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4.4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1250/1700 | Link

Softy kannste bitte dieses Ergebnis übernehmen, nur der CPU Takt wurde jetzt auf 4.6 GHz angehoben, der Rest ist beim alten geblieben 
AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2014)

**Update**


----------



## pagani-s (16. Februar 2014)

update  

Cloudgate: 25719| pagani-s | | i7-3770K @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1100/1500 | Link


Firestrike: 8519 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,7 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 7970 GHZ @ 1200/1650 | Link


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2014)

**Update**


----------



## janekdaus (17. Februar 2014)

update:

Firestrike: 4464 | janekdaus | Phenom II x4 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 580 @ 854/1544/2146 | Link


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2014)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Lutz81 (17. Februar 2014)

Firestrike: 12245 | Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,2GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 780Ti @ 1350/1900 Mhz | Link


Firestrike Extreme: 6221 | Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,2GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 780Ti @ 1350/1900 Mhz | Link


----------



## pagani-s (18. Februar 2014)

update: ein bischen geht immer 
ich mag den kleinen AMD 
tschuldige softy. soviel arbeit hattest du mit meinen ergebnissen noch nie
Coudgate: 6907 | pagani-s | 6800k @ 4,8 Ghz | Gskill 8Gb 2133 Mhz | 8670D @ 1086/1066 CL 11-11-11-30| Link

Firestrike: 1233 | pagani-s | 6800k @ 4,8 Ghz | Gskill 8Gb 2133 Mhz | 8670D @ 1086/1066 CL 11-11-11-30|Link

einen hab ich noch
ICE STORM: 73559 | pagani-s | 6800k @ 4,8 Ghz | Gskill 8Gb 2133 Mhz | 8670D @ 1086/1066 CL 11-11-11-30|Link

ICE STORM EXTREME: 48373 | pagani-s | 6800k @ 4,8 Ghz | Gskill 8Gb 2133 Mhz | 8670D @ 1086/1066 CL 11-11-11-30|Link

Firestrike Extreme: 611 | pagani-s | 6800k @ 4,8 Ghz | Gskill 8Gb 2133 Mhz | 8670D @ 1086/1066 CL 11-11-11-30|Link


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2014)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*


----------



## wolflux (24. Februar 2014)

Icestorm:196805 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | GTX 780  @ 1311/1852 | www.3dmark.com/3dm/2533151

Cloudgate: 31390 | wolflux | i7-4770K@ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | GTX 780  @ 1311/1852  | www.3dmark.com/3dm/2533151

Firestrike: 11008 | wolflux | i7- 4770K@ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | GTX 780  @ 1311/1852  | www.3dmark.com/3dm/2533151


Warum Icestorm so schlecht abschneidet,keinen Schimmer.Werde es mal Single laufen lassen.


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2014)

wolflux schrieb:


> Warum Icestorm so schlecht abschneidet,keinen Schimmer.Werde es mal Single laufen lassen.



Beim Icestorm Benchmark bremsen die virtuellen Kerne. Wenn Du die für den Benchmark abschaltest, sollte der Score deutlich höher sein.


*update*


----------



## wolflux (25. Februar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Beim Icestorm Benchmark bremsen die virtuellen Kerne. Wenn Du die für den Benchmark abschaltest, sollte der Score deutlich höher sein.
> 
> update



Vielen Dank Softy. für deinen Tipp  werde das dann ohne Ht in Angriff nehmen 
Gruss wolflux


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2014)

wolflux schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Softy. für deinen Tipp  werde das dann ohne Ht in Angriff nehmen
> Gruss wolflux



 Kein Problem  Solange Du mir nicht den 1. Platz wegschnappst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolflux (25. Februar 2014)

Iiiich ? niemals denn bei mir fehlt hinten an das Ti. Ganz klar habe ich keine Chance noch nicht einmal wenn ich auf 5 GHz. mit dem CPU takt gehe.Ne ne,ich bin keine Konkurrenz für dich aber ein paar Plätze versuche ich noch, gebe noch nicht auf.ha ha .Es sei denn, ich finde eine Möglichkeit mit einem Softmod.so auf 1,3 Volt  
Gruß wolflux


----------



## wolflux (25. Februar 2014)

UPDATE
Oh OH jetzt kriege ich Ärger  mit Softy,ich kann nichts dafür war sofort gleich beim ertstenmal.Aber du kriegst ja noch eine Wakü.dann bin ich wieder weg vom Fenster.oder ?Trost 

Icestorm:229953 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | GTX 780  @ 1320/1852 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2539058

Cloudgate: 31878 | wolflux | i7-4770K@ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | GTX 780  @ 1320/1852  | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2539368


----------



## janekdaus (25. Februar 2014)

update  

Firestrike: 4652 | janekdaus | Phenom II x4 @ 3,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 580 @ 902/1544/2146 | Link


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2014)

wolflux schrieb:


> Oh OH jetzt kriege ich Ärger  mit Softy,ich kann nichts dafür war sofort gleich beim ertstenmal.Aber du kriegst ja noch eine Wakü.dann bin ich wieder weg vom Fenster.oder ?Trost



 NEEIIIIIN!!!  Meine letzte Pole ist auch noch futsch   

Nein, im Ernst, tolles  Ergebnis  Glückwunsch 


*up-up-up-up-up-update*


----------



## wolflux (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo Softy,ehrlich habe nicht damit gerechnet,ich bin froh das du es so sportlich siehst,ha ha.Aber ist ja nur eine kleine Differenz. Ich denke du hast mich bald eingeholt   aber lass dir ruhig Zeit denn ich hatte noch nie einen ersten Platz und ich kann bei meinen Leuten etwas angeben  .3dmark ist aber teilweise wirklich CPU lastig.Let's Bench !
Gruß wolflux


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2014)

Mangels GTX 780 Ti wird das wohl erstmal so bleiben  Und Wasserkühlung kommt so schnell auch keine, also keine Sorge, Du  bleibst erstmal erster


----------



## wolflux (26. Februar 2014)

Na ja True Monkey kann ja jeden wegputzen, deshalb kann Mann sich in keiner Bench sicher sein,habe aber so langsam SUCHTPOTENZIAL ,lächts,sabber.ha ha
Na ja habe noch viel zu lernen was das betrifft .Bei deiner CPU sind sicher noch 200MHz. möglich und du wieder so eine gute Karte bekommst !? Gruss bis bald 
wolflux


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2014)

Oh wolflux Glückwunsch zu der Pole, hättest meinen Firestrike score ja auch fast geknackt, aber dafür musst du die Karte schon richtig zum glühen bringen 
Sind ja einige 780er über mir, denke jedoch nicht, dass dies so gesund für die Karte ist die mit über 1400MHz+ arbeiten zu lassen 
Dennoch sehr gute scores von dir


----------



## wolflux (26. Februar 2014)

Ich danke dir mein bester aber Firestrike bin ich auf Platz.18 also keine Chance für mich mehr.Ja also die Graka ist am Limit da geht nichts mehr. Klar können ein paar Leute mit einem mod. einiges wegputzen,ich nicht ,es sei denn es macht mir jemand ein Hardmod drauf.Ich kann es nicht.) Wir sehen uns  
Edit:vielleicht finde ich Netz eine Anleitung


----------



## Duvar (27. Februar 2014)

Lass das mal lieber, dass sind sehr ungesunde Werte wenn du jenseits der 1400MHz einstellst.
Wegen paar Plätzen würde ich nicht die Karte aufs Spiel setzen.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (27. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Lass das mal lieber, dass sind sehr ungesunde Werte wenn du jenseits der 1400MHz einstellst.
> Wegen paar Plätzen würde ich nicht die Karte aufs Spiel setzen.


 
Da muss ich Dir Recht geben .

Mach das lieber mit dem PC Deiner Kollegen .


----------



## wolflux (28. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Lass das mal lieber, dass sind sehr ungesunde Werte wenn du jenseits der 1400MHz einstellst.
> Wegen paar Plätzen würde ich nicht die Karte aufs Spiel setzen.



Ich weiß, daß du recht hast, ehrlich gesagt weiß ich eh nicht was ich noch im CPU/BIOS  verstellen könnte habe schon alles durch .Aber die Graka geht so gut das ich weiß das sie locker 200 MHz. mehr ab kann,die langweilt sich bei mir mit 45°.Werde mir jetzt eine längere Pause gönnen ,ich glaube für das Erste mal ist es ganz gut gelaufen. Leider habe ich nicht viel bei EVGA gefunden zum Thema EVGA EPower Board ,es mangelt an Anleitungen für Anfänger,ist wohl nur etwas für die richtigen Profis  ,ich lasse das Thema aber vorerst fallen.
Grüße wolflux

Edit:
Ich konnte nicht anders habe die Karte doch noch auf über 1400 MHz. gebracht  :


----------



## Duvar (1. März 2014)

Es geht ja nicht nur um die Temps, eine Karte @ 1400 MHz mit 1.35V zB @ 40°C ist dennoch sehr ungesund für die Schleuder auf Dauer, vor allem wenn es so instabil ist, dass du es Stundenlang mit diesen Settings fahren lassen musst um mal durch den Benchmark zu kommen 
1400 MHz sind echt zu viel für uns 0815 user 
Dein Resultat hätteste aber ruhig posten können, wenn du die schon so hoch gepeitscht hast


----------



## Softy (1. März 2014)

Ich verweise daher mal wieder auf den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259343-3dmark-2013-diskussionsthread.html  Hier bitte nur Ergebnisse posten.


----------



## wolflux (1. März 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um die Temps, eine Karte @ 1400 MHz mit 1.35V zB @ 40°C ist dennoch sehr ungesund für die Schleuder auf Dauer, vor allem wenn es so instabil ist, dass du es Stundenlang mit diesen Settings fahren lassen musst um mal durch den Benchmark zu kommen
> 1400 MHz sind echt zu viel für uns 0815 user
> Dein Resultat hätteste aber ruhig posten können, wenn du die schon so hoch gepeitscht hast


 
Sorry Softy ,muß noch Antwort darauf geben.

Habe nur max 1,31 Volt drauf ,mehr mach ich nicht.Nur zum benchen ansonsten 1032 MHz.in Game
He wer sagt das ich 0815normalo bin?Ha ha
Habe mich unter Valley schon eingetragen .
Grüße wolflux

Danke Softy


----------



## wolflux (1. März 2014)

UPDATE/DANKE 

Firestrike:11648 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | GTX 780  @ 1400/1852 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87M-PLUS


----------



## MasterSax (1. März 2014)

Firestrike Extreme : 4867 | MasterSax | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1006 / 1553  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PLUS


gibt es noch nen einfaches Prg für GPU OC was mit W8 läuft ?


----------



## Softy (1. März 2014)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*


----------



## pcfreak12 (13. März 2014)

Firestrike 1.1 : 5410 | pcfreak12 | Intel Xeon E3 1245v3@3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | HD 7870 GHz @ 1120/1300 AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1245 v3 @ 3.40GHz,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H87-HD3
Cloud Gate 1.1 : 20289 | pcfreak12 | Intel Xeon E3 1245v3@3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | HD 7870 GHz @ 1120/1300 AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1245 v3 @ 3.40GHz,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H87-HD3
Ice Storm 1.2 : 136286 | pcfreak12 | Intel Xeon E3 1245v3@3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | HD 7870 GHz @ 1120/1300 AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1245 v3 @ 3.40GHz,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H87-HD3

Habe gestern meinen E3 1245v3 bekommen,und da musste ich nochmal benchen

MfG


----------



## Softy (15. März 2014)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## D-zibel (19. März 2014)

Fire Strike
17529 | D-zibel | i7-3930K @ 5.0 GHz | 32GB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-27 | 2x GTX TITAN @ 1110/3200 mhz  

NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## Softy (19. März 2014)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## micsterni14 (22. März 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich nun endlich eine Lösung für dieses " unexpected error" Problem??

Benchmark läuft nicht durch...


----------



## Softy (23. März 2014)

Hm, vielleicht mal den Benchmark und/oder den Grafiktreiber neu installieren?


----------



## Onkel Lutz (23. März 2014)

Frisches OS hilft auch manchmal Wunder!


----------



## micsterni14 (23. März 2014)

Hab mein stabiles! ...eigentlich OC Profil von 4,5ghz auf 4,4 gesetzt, ohne Spannung zu verändern.... Jetzt geht es... O.o ...naja, Wayne 

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## freizeitmanager (18. April 2014)

Cloudgate: 41478 | Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4,7 GHz | 64GB DDR3-1867MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX Titan Black @ 1250/3540 mhz NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Black video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION


----------



## Chinaquads (19. April 2014)

Fire Strike
7441 | chinaquads | i7-3570K @ 4.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 11-11-11-28 |  GTX 770 @ 1267/3950 mhz LINK


----------



## D-zibel (19. April 2014)

Fire Strike
21827 | D-zibel | i7-4930K @ 4.7 GHz | 32GB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-27 | 3x GTX TITAN @ 1110/3200 mhz

NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## Bull56 (23. April 2014)

Fire Strike
4596 | Bull56 | i7-4800MQ @ 3.7 GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600 11-11-11-28 | GTX870M @ 941/1250 LINK


----------



## onaccdesaster (27. April 2014)

Fire Strike
7438 | onaccdesaster | i7-4770K @ 3.5GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | R9 280X @ 1080/1550 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2960630


----------



## pagani-s (8. Mai 2014)

update: neuer treiber  
Firestrike Extreme: 4244 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | 7970 oc ghz @ 1200Mhz /1600Mhz |Link


----------



## janekdaus (16. Mai 2014)

Firestrike: 6216 | janekdaus | Phenom II x4 @ 3,2 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | R9 280x @ 1020Mhz/1500Mhz | Link


----------



## Abductee (20. Mai 2014)

Icestorm: 69704 | Abductee | A10-7850K @ 3,8GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL10 -12-12-31 2T | R7 @ 800/1200 | Link

Cloudgate: 7556 | Abductee | A10-7850K @ 3,8GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL10 -12-12-31 2T | R7 @ 800/1200  | Link

Firestrike: 1661 | Abductee | A10-7850K @ 3,8GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL10 -12-12-31 2T | R7 @ 800/1200  | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Mai 2014)

Icestorm: 184292 | Evgasüchtiger | I7 4770K @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL10 -11-10-28 1T | R9 290 VaporX @ 1250/1700 |

Cloudgate: 30589 | Evgasüchtiger | I7 4770K @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL10 -11-10-28 1T | R9 290 VaporX @ 1250/1700 |

Firestrike: 11324 | Evgasüchtiger | I7 4770K @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL10 -11-10-28 1T | R9 290 VaporX @ 1250/1700 |


AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF


 warum habe ich so wenig Punkte in Icestorm????


----------



## noomilicios (22. Mai 2014)

Firestrike: 11501 | noomilicios| 3770k@4,8Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 | R9 290x@1200/1600 |  Link 

Firestrike Extreme: 5933 | noomilicios | 3770k@4,8Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 | R9 290x@1200/1600 |  Link


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Mai 2014)

Firestrike 10061| 1.2 | chinaquads | 3570k @ 4,7 Ghz | 8 GB @ 1600 Mhz 11-11-11-28 1T |Radeon R9 290 1200 /1550  Link


----------



## noomilicios (26. Mai 2014)

Update:

Firestrike: 11866 | noomilicios| 3770k@4,85Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1616Mhz 8-8-8-24 | R9 290x@1250/1625 | Link

Firestrike Extreme: 6037 | noomilicios| 3770k@4,85Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1616Mhz 8-8-8-24 | R9 290x@1250/1625 | Link


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Mai 2014)

Firestrike Extreme: 4673 | -H1N1- | 3770 @ stock | 8GB DDR3 2400MHz 10-12-12-31 | R9 290 @ 1000/1250 | 

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH Z77


----------



## Ralle82 (29. Mai 2014)

Update (Single-GPU):

Firestrike: 11420 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1237/1750 | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juni 2014)

Hey man hat jemand einen heißen Draht zu Softy?????? Hier muss mal dringend geupdatet werden


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (13. Juni 2014)

Man kann ihn im Luxx erreichen .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juni 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Man kann ihn im Luxx erreichen .



Bin da nicht regi  schreibt ihn doch nochmals an


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. Juni 2014)

Er hat Urlaub 
Und momentan keinen Bock aufs PCGH


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (14. Juni 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Er hat Urlaub
> Und momentan keinen Bock aufs PCGH


 
Dann kaufen wir ihm einen Bock .


----------



## BertB (14. Juni 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Dann kaufen wir ihm einen Bock .



http://www.imgbox.de/users/Dario93/Kuscheltiere/fck_ziege_gr.JPG
sowas hier


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (14. Juni 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> http://www.imgbox.de/users/Dario93/Kuscheltiere/fck_ziege_gr.JPG
> sowas hier


 
Softy kommt doch aus einer anderen Gegend .

Dann brauchen wir nochmal einen Bock, damit er bock auf diesen Bock hat und somit bock hat .


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Er hat Urlaub
> Und momentan keinen Bock aufs PCGH


 
 Nein, er hat keinen Urlaub. 

 Es gab da nur Meinungsverschiedenheiten mit den Moderatoren,
 deswegen hat er entschieden,
 hier mal eine schöpferisch Pause einzulegen.


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. Juni 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, er hat keinen Urlaub.
> 
> Es gab da nur Meinungsverschiedenheiten mit den Moderatoren,
> deswegen hat er entschieden,
> hier mal eine schöpferisch Pause einzulegen.


 
Doch, hat er mir geschrieben 

Ja weiß ich


----------



## Minutourus (14. Juni 2014)

2xSapphire R9-290 Vapor-X Tri/OC@1050/1500/+50mv/PT:+/-0 Rest siehe Signatur:

IceStorm/CloudGate ist für CF/SLI Karten anscheinend Gift aber ich habe es trotzdem hinzugefügt, es kommt noch ein Screen ohne den genannten Kandidaten...
Ach ja ich will nicht auf die Liste, einfach nur mitbenchen zum Vergleich...

Edit:
Bezüglich FireStrike/CloudGate -> bei 3DMark gefunden:

3DMark Ice Storm was designed for mobile devices such as tablets and netbooks, so is a very lightweight test for any modern high end gaming PC. On high end systems the framerate can be over 1000 frames per second. On such systems 3DMark Ice Storm really isn't the correct test to run as even a tiny variation in the time it takes to render each frame can cause major changes in the framerate, leading to major fluctuation in the final score. As a rule of thumb, if you score more than 40 000 points in 3DMark Ice Storm, your system is "too good" for the test and you should instead use 3DMark Cloud Gate or 3DMark Fire Strike to benchmark your system.

Also note that some power saving features may trigger when running Ice Storm. The benchmark load is so light that the video card may decide that lower operating frequency is fine and this may cause the score to fluctuate. If you are seeking the highest possible score in this test on a high end system, you may need to explicitly force your video card to operate in "high power" mode through video driver settings.

On very fast setups and on most multi-GPU (SLI/Crossfire) configurations, 3DMark Cloud Gate will also end up being limited by your processor and you will see similar (if smaller) effect. You should always use the benchmark most appropriate for the hardware you are benchmarking - the performance range of hardware that can be benchmarked using 3DMark is simply far too wide to cover it all with just a single test and that is the reason why 3DMark includes three different tests and the extreme preset for Fire Strike to cover all cases - even situations involving heavily overclocked processors and multi-GPU SLI/Crossfire setups cooled using liquid nitrogen or liquid helium.


----------



## BertB (14. Juni 2014)

nice scores!
freut mich immer, wenn jemand auch firestrike extreme bencht,
sieht man ja selten, weils kostet,

3d11 extreme auch?

hier ist meins,
ebenfalls 2x 290, aber fx 8320
AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 = 7680
da komm ich auf 94% an dein setup ran (7680/8167=0,94)

im performance modus schimmelt die kombination dagegen voll ab,
-> cpu limit
AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 = 11050
hier sinds dann nur noch 70% der punktzahl

auch der grafikscore selbst ist betroffen 
23116 zu 20302

in extreme warens
9575 zu 10036
sogar leichte führung für mein 290er paar

da ich hohe auflösungen fahre ist der fx aber in ordnung für mich

gruß und willkommen im forum


----------



## Minutourus (14. Juni 2014)

Leider keine Lizenz für 3D11 gekauft, gerade bei hohen Auflösungen kann der FX einige Stärken ausspielen  hatte selber jahrelang alle möglichen AMD FX-BE bis mir mein Asus eingegangen ist und alles mit in den Tod gerissen hat und da mein Händler die von mir gewünschten AMD Teile nicht hatte wurde es diesmal ein Intel.......

Danke für die Begrüßung, you are welcome.... 

Edit:
Habe mir die Adv. Version vom 3D11 gekauft, ich werde dann im 3D11 Thread meinen Eintrag aktualisieren.....

Edit:
Vorläufig das letzte Update von mir:


----------



## noomilicios (17. Juni 2014)

Update:

Firestrike: 11892 | noomilicios| 3770k@4,9Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 | R9 290x@1250/1625 | Link

Firestrike Extreme: 6063 | noomilicios | 3770k@4,9Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 | R9 290x@1250/1625 | Link


----------



## Stoffel01 (17. Juni 2014)

so mal n Update

Firestrike: 19269 | Stoffel01| 3930k@4,9Ghz | 32GB DDR3 1866Mhz 12-12-12-30 2T | 7990+7970@1180/1600 | AMD Radeon HD 7990 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P9X79 WS

wobei die Karten meiner Meinung nach auf 1250mhz liefen oO kann mich aber auch geirrt haben bei meinem super Gedächtnis


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterSax (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Sky driver | 26401 | MasterSax| 4770k@4,7Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780@ 1006/1553/3072 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PLUS


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

SKY DIVER: | 32453 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176/1775 |  Link


**Update**


----------



## TheSebi41 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

SKY DIVER: | 24244 | TheSebi41 |FX-8350 @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1188/1300 | Link


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Den nehm ich gleich noch mit 

**Update**


----------



## Benie (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

SKY DIVER: | 22736 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 770 @ 1293/3802 | Link


----------



## Ceon026 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Firestrike: 10394 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31 | R9 290 @ 1140/1400 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



Ceon026 schrieb:


> sorry, aber wie wird aus den geposteten link, zum "Link"?
> werde aus der Anleitung nicht schlau


 Du musst den Link so posten -->  [ url= LINK]Link[ /url]
Jetzt noch die Leerzeichen weg und in der Klammer den Link einfügen und schon passt es


----------



## Ceon026 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

[ url=http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3361551]AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-D3H-CF]Link[ /url]

Funktioniert nicht, hab das hier eingegeben bloss ohne Leerzeichen. Was ist daran falsch?


----------



## minicoopers (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



Ceon026 schrieb:


> [ url=http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3361551]AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-D3H-CF]Link[ /url]
> 
> Funktioniert nicht, hab das hier eingegeben bloss ohne Leerzeichen. Was ist daran falsch?


 Da ist zwischen dem eigentlichem Link und der "beschreibung" noch eine ] damit kommt es zum Problem. So sollte es klappen
Link[ /url]


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*



Ceon026 schrieb:


> sorry, aber wie wird aus den geposteten link, zum "Link"?
> werde aus der Anleitung nicht schlau


 

Macht nix, der Onkel richtet's schon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

FireStrike | 842 | TheSebi41 | i5-3320M @ 2,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 10-10-10-? 1T | NVS 5400M @ 660/900 | Link


----------



## Ceon026 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Danke für die hilfe Leute^^

Firestrike: 10394 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31 | R9 290 @ 1140/1400 | Link


Sky Driver: 28836 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31 | R9 290 @ 1150/1400 | Link


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterSax (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



Ceon026 schrieb:


> Danke für die hilfe Leute^^
> 
> Firestrike: 10394 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31 | R9 290 @ 1140/1400 | Link
> 
> ...


 


dein Link geht garnicht von Sky Driver =/


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



MasterSax schrieb:


> dein Link geht garnicht von Sky Driver =/



Danke für den Hinweis  Der Link funktioniert jetzt im Ranking.


----------



## MasterSax (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Danke Softy

gleich mal mit meinen Punkten vergleichen *grins*


----------



## Ceon026 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

hallo, da ist ein Fehler passiert. Ich stehe im Multi GPU Firestrike Bench auf Platz 40. Ich müsste aber in Single GPU eingetragen werden.
mfg


----------



## Hawky1980 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Hey Softy, schön das du wieder da bist. 
Na dann hefte ich mich mal an deine Fersen. 

Sky Diver: 31075 |Hawky1980 |FX 8350 @ 5,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1150/1600 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*



Ceon026 schrieb:


> hallo, da ist ein Fehler passiert. Ich stehe im  Multi GPU Firestrike Bench auf Platz 40. Ich müsste aber in Single GPU  eingetragen werden.



Habe es korrigiert.



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Hey Softy, schön das du wieder da bist.



Danke  Finde ich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minutourus (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Sky Diver: 32429 | Minutourus | Intel i5-4670k@4.5GHz | 2x8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-25 1T | 2x R9-290@1080/1600MHz | Link


----------



## DrDave (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Sky Diver: 23868 | DrDave | Intel i7-3770k@4.7GHz | 2x8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | HD 7950 @ 1300/1750MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noomilicios (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Sky Diver: 30612 | noomilicios | 3770k@4,9Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 | R9 290x@1250/1625 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Icestorm: 63988 | pagani-s | 7850K @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-11-11-30 | R7  @ 720/2133Mhz | Link

Cloudgate: 7231 | pagani-s | 7850K @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-11-11-30 | R7  @ 720/2133Mhz | Link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME : 669 | pagani-s | 7850K @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-11-11-30 | R7  @ 720/2133Mhz | Link

FIRE STRIKE: 1463 | pagani-s | 7850K @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-11-11-30 | R7  @ 720/2133Mhz | Link


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Chris77 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Update: 

Fire Strike Extreme: 
9791 | Chris77 | 4960X @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2 x GTX Titan Black @ 1020 MHz (+30 MHz)/3650 MHz | Link

Fire Strike: 
18196 | Chris77 | 4960X @ 4,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2 x GTX Titan Black @ 1020 MHz (+30 MHz)/3650 MHz | Link​


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noomilicios (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Update:

Sky Diver: 30648 | noomilicios | 3770k@4,9Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 | R9 290x@1250/1625 | Link

Dank des neuen Catalyst 14.6 RC gleich satte 36 Punkte mehr im Sky Diver, unglaublich aber wahr


----------



## Benie (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Update:

 Sky Diver: | 23087 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 770 @ 1300/3852 | Link

 Firestrike: | 7851 | Benie | i7-2700K @ 4,7 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 770 @ 1300/3852 | Link

 Danke Softy unser Updateking


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Sky Diver: 21305 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | 7970 oc ghz @ 1100Mhz /1500Mhz |Link


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freizeitmanager (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Fire Strike Extreme: 13266 | Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4.75GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 CL 12-13-13-35-2T | 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1230/1750MHz link


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3419323


----------



## freizeitmanager (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Sky Diver: 40841| Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4.75GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 CL 12-13-13-35-2T | 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1230/1750MHz Link

So jetzt erst mal Mittag. Mahlzeit


----------



## MasterSax (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



freizeitmanager schrieb:


> Sky Diver: 40841| Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4.75GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 CL 12-13-13-35-2T | 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1230/1750MHz Link
> 
> So jetzt erst mal Mittag. Mahlzeit


 
3stk wow ;D


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freizeitmanager (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

update mit 2800er Ram

Fire Strike: 24427| Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4.80GHz | 16GB DDR3-2800 CL 12-14-14-35-2T | 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1270/1750MHz link


----------



## Minutourus (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Sky Diver: 38088 | Minutourus | i7-4970k@4.7GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 12-11-11-25-1T | 2 x Sapphire R9-290 Vapor-X OC 1060/1600MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Fire Strike: 9726| Gohrbi | i7-3770k @ 4.40GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Club 3 D R9 290x OC 1170/1425 MHz AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Rodolfos (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



MasterSax schrieb:


> 3stk wow ;D


 
zuviel geld das für unnötige hardware rausgeschmissen werden muss. aber besser als ausm fenster 

hat man eigentlich mit dem neuesten beta treiber bessere werte als mit dem 14.4 ?


----------



## Minutourus (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Ein wenig aber nicht viel unterschied zw. 14.4 und 14.6RC2


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*

Für allgemeine Diskussionen bitte den entsprechenden Thread  nutzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

eine mühsame Verbesserung, oc will gelernt werden.

Fire Strike: 10550| Gohrbi | i7-3770k @ 4.50GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Club 3 D R9 290x OC 1100/1425 MHz | AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Cloud Gate: 27504| Gohrbi | i7-3770k @ 4.50GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Club 3 D R9 290x OC 1100/1425 MHz |http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3512487


----------



## Ralle82 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Update (Multi-GPU):

Firestrike: 14362 | Ralle82 | i7-3770K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 967/1753 | Link

Grüße
Ralle82


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

... Update single GPU ... Fire Strike .... ich muss mal in die Domäne der GTX 780 einbrechen ....

Firestrike: 10797 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | R9 290X @ 1150/1250 MHz | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3525655

.. auch ein Update bei :

Cloud Gate: 27522 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | R9 290X @ 1150/1250 MHz | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3525694

Neu bei:

Sky Diver: 28049 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 2T | R9 290X @ 1150/1250 MHz | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3525737


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle82 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Update (Multi-GPU):

Firestrike: 14596 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 967/1753 | Link

Grüße
Ralle82


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Sky Diver: 25824 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7-4930K @ 4,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 9-11-11-28 CR 1T |  HD 7950 @ 1110/1800 | Link


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle82 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Sorry, wollte noch korrigieren, da war´s schon geupdatet:

Firestrike: 14667 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,3 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 954/1753 | Link


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Macht nix, nehme ich gleich  noch mit 

Wie ist das OC-Potential der Titan Z?


_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Ralle82 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



Softy schrieb:


> Macht nix, nehme ich gleich  noch mit
> 
> Wie ist das OC-Potential der Titan Z?
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich bis jetzt nur am Power- und Temptarget gedreht :-O

Grds. reicht die Stock-Leistung ja für´s Meiste aus  Ist halt mit dem Kühler begrenzt ne...

Neu

Firestrike Extreme: 7842 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 967/1753 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Z video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK 1

Sky Diver: 32967 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 928/1753 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Z video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK 1


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soldier8415 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Fire Strike | 7997 | soldier8415 | i7-3770k @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1500 MHz | AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4

Sky Diver | 23358 | soldier8415 | i7-3770k @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1500MHz | AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*



soldier8415 schrieb:


> 3D Mark 11  |  P11281  | soldier8415  |  i7-3770k @ 4,5GHz  |  8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR 1T  |  HD 7950 @ 1200/1500 MHz  | AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4



Damit bist Du hier falsch, das musst Du beim Kollegen mini posten : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/201974-ranking-3d-mark-11-a.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyscraper (3. August 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Hi,

Fire Strike | 4074 | skyscraper | i5-3450 @ 3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 570 @ 797/1594/1950 MHz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3450 Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P67A-UD4-B3


----------



## q67oc (4. August 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Hi,

Fire Strike | 17739 | q67oc | i7-4790 @ 4,8Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2133Mhz 9-11-11-31 2T  | 2x GTX 780Ti @ 1202/3500 Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK

Sky Diver | 38445 | q67oc | i7-4790 @ 4,8Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2133Mhz 9-11-11-31 2T  | 2x GTX 780Ti @ 1202/3500 Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK


----------



## CenturyZXTEAM (5. August 2014)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Firestrike: 12366 | CenturyZXTEAM | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Nvidia GTX 690 @ 1040/1775 Mhz |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## CenturyZXTEAM (5. August 2014)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Sky Diver: 30216 | CenturyZXTEAM | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Nvidia GTX 690 @ 1040/1775 Mhz |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## FabianHD (5. August 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

*Update*


Firestrike
7560 | FabianHD | i5-2500K 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz Cl9-9-9-24| Gigabyte 7950 1200/1480Mhz | Link


----------



## pagani-s (11. August 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Sky Diver: 5565 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 720/1066Mhz| Link



update: 

habe hier alle tests gemacht und keine ahnung wie ich die nun einzeln verlinken kann, deshalb einer für alle
ausser den skydiver, da der mit 400mhz mehr takt irgendwie weniger punkte hat
Firestrike: 1399 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 720/1066Mhz|Link
Cloudgate: 6758 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 720/1066Mhz|Link
Firestrike Extreme: 635 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 720/1066Mhz|Link
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edit: habe grade erst bemerkt bis auf das hier habe ich schon höhere werte mit 4,4ghz in der liste.
also nur skydiver und Icestorm bitte eintragen

unterhalb der linie ist aktuel das höchste bisher


Icestorm: 64716 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 720/1066Mhz|Link
Sky Diver: 5773 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 800/1066Mhz| Link
nochn edit:
Firestrike Extreme: 690 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | R7 @ 800/1066Mhz|Link
Icestorm Extreme: 45997 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 800/1066Mhz|Link
Icestorm Unlimited: 61681 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 800/1066Mhz|Link


würde fast sagen hier wäre mal ne aktualisierung nötig
man könnte glauben ich hätte langeweile.dabei staune ich nur über dir r7
update 17,8.2014 +18.8.2014
Firestrike Extreme: 762 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | R7 @ 847/1066Mhz|Link
Sky Diver: 5974 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 847/1066Mhz| Link
Icestorm Extreme: 50246 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 847/1066Mhz|Link
Icestorm : 67672 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 847/1066Mhz|Link
Firestrike: 1583 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 847/1066Mhz|Link


----------



## pagani-s (18. August 2014)

pagani-s schrieb:


> Sky Diver: 5565 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 720/1066Mhz| Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 den hawky mit der gt640 wollte ich noch toppen
Firestrike: 1610 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 900/1066Mhz|Link[/QUOTE]
Sky Diver: 5999 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | R7 @ 900/1066Mhz| Link

edit: sorry wenn ich die ganze seite hier zu poste mit 2 posts.
ich sollte am besten ins bettchen gehn.
wollte den post bearbeiten und hab auf zitieren geklickt usw sieht man ja  sry


----------



## Hawky1980 (19. August 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Na so einfach lässt sich die GT640 von einer APU nicht verprügeln.  

Update:

Firestrike: 1785 | Hawky1980 |PhenomII X6 1090T @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1066 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | GT640 @ 1163/1000Mhz|Link

Sky Diver: 6505| Hawky1980 |PhenomII X6 1090T @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR2-1066 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | GT640 @ 1163/1000Mhz|Link


----------



## Nottulner (19. August 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Kann Team nicht joinen


----------



## minicoopers (19. August 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Kommt eine Meldung oder findest du die Einstellung nicht?


----------



## streetjumper16 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

IceStorm
159587 | streetjumper16 | 2600k @ 4,5 Ghz | G.Skill  8Gb 1333 Mhz | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | Link

Cloud Gate
24223 | streetjumper16 | 2600k @ 4,5 Ghz | G.Skill  8Gb 1333 Mhz | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | Link

Fire Strike
7934 | streetjumper16 | 2600k @ 4,5 Ghz | G.Skill  8Gb 1333 Mhz | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | Link

Fire Strike Extreme
3965 | streetjumper16 | 2600k @ 4,5 Ghz | G.Skill  8Gb 1333 Mhz | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | Link

Sky Diver
22172 | streetjumper16 | 2600k @ 4,5 Ghz | G.Skill  8Gb 1333 Mhz | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | Link

IceStorm Extreme
146060| streetjumper16 | 2600k @ 4,5 Ghz | G.Skill  8Gb 1333 Mhz | GTX 680 @ 1306/1902 | Link

Alles mit 24/7 Settings 

Edit: Kann mir wer sagen warum ich so wenig Punkte in Ice Storm habe ??? GPU taktet auch nicht in den p0 State.... Zudem ist sogar eine GTX 570 weiter vorne


----------



## Softy (20. August 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Edit: Kann mir wer sagen warum ich so wenig Punkte in Ice Storm habe ???



Schalte mal die virtuellen Kerne ab für den Ice Storm Benchmark 

Update kommt in den nächsten Tagen  Versprochen


----------



## Softy (22. August 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*

*MEGA-* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Huch. Doppelpost


----------



## pagani-s (24. August 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

update

Sky Diver: 6177 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | R7 @ 960/1066Mhz| Link
Cloudgate: 7568 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | R7 @ 960/1066Mhz|Link
Icestorm : 67956 | pagani-s |7850K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 | R7 @ 960 /1066Mhz|Link


----------



## Softy (26. August 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FabianHD (30. August 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

update:

Firestrike
7721 | FabianHD | i5-2500K 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz Cl9-9-9-24| Gigabyte 7950 1210/1490Mhz | Link


----------



## Softy (30. August 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

*update*


----------



## BertB (19. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Firestrike : 

12142 | BertB | xeon e3 1230v2 @ 3,7GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz Cl9-11-10-27 | GTX770SLI @ 1254/1950 | Link

Firestrike Extreme:

6488 | BertB | xeon e3 1230v2 @ 3,7GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz Cl9-11-10-27 | GTX770SLI @ 1254/1950 | Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Dann will ich auch mal 

Firestrike : 

13408 | streetjumper16| i7-2600k @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz Cl9-9-9-24 | GTX680SLI @ 1333/1927 | Link

Firestrike Extreme:

7128 | streetjumper16| i7-2600k @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz Cl9-9-9-24 | GTX680SLI @ 1333/1927 | Link


Edit: Best GK104 SLI


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (20. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Eine Frage:
Was heißt: "Der Grafikkartentreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert?", Immer wenn ich nen Benchmark mit 3DMark mache steht das am Ende. Außerdem erscheint mir der Score etwas hoch. Hier mal der Link:
AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1231 v3,ASRock H97M Pro4


----------



## BertB (20. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

das hatte ich auch schon oft,
meistens liegts an glaub nem neuen treiber, wenn man den hat, den die seite noch nicht kennt,
oft ist der run paar tage/wochen später dann plötzlich "valid result", oder auch nicht


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (20. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Fire Strike
9908| dailydoseofgaming | Xeon e3 1231v3 @ 3,8 Ghz | Crucial Ballistix Sport 8 Gb 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24 | R9 290 @ 1100/1450 | Link


----------



## jules.m (20. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Was heißt: "Der Grafikkartentreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert?", Immer wenn ich nen Benchmark mit 3DMark mache steht das am Ende. Außerdem erscheint mir der Score etwas hoch. Hier mal der Link:
> AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1231 v3,ASRock H97M Pro4


 

kommt hauptsächlich wenn man betatreiber nutzt, da die noch nicht erkannt werden.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Fire Strike: 14498 | Quak_der_Frosch | i5 4670k @ 4,2 Ghz | 8Gb DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz CL9 9-9-24 | 2x R9 290 @ 1000/1300 |  AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-OC-CF


----------



## PitBull (21. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

SingleGPU

Firestrike : 
10113 | PitBull| i7-5930k @ 4,0GHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 2666MHz Cl15-15-15-36 | GTX780SLI @ 1228/1625 | Link

Firestrike Extreme:
5116 | PitBull| i7-5930k @ 4,0GHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 2666MHz Cl15-15-15-36 | GTX780SLI @ 1228/1625 | Link

MultiGPU

Firestrike : 
15320 | PitBull| i7-5930k @ 4,0GHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 2666MHz Cl15-15-15-36 | GTX780SLI @ 1200-1215/1625 | Link

Firestrike Extreme:
8246 | PitBull| i7-5930k @ 4,0GHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 2666MHz Cl15-15-15-36 | GTX780SLI @ 1200-1215/1625 | Link


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Update: 

Firestrike : 7714 | Quak_der_Frosch | i7 3770 @ 4,1GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz Cl9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1267/3700 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)


----------



## Softy (22. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> 13408 | streetjumper16| i7-2600k @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz Cl9-9-9-24 | GTX680SLI @ 1333/1927 | Link



Da hast Du nen Zahlendreher drin. Aber der Onkel hat's gerichtet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (22. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

oh, sehe grad, ich war ja schon drin hier,
den score auf platz 43 kann man dann rausnehmen
sorry


----------



## Softy (22. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



BertB schrieb:


> oh, sehe grad, ich war ja schon drin hier,
> den score auf platz 43 kann man dann rausnehmen
> sorry


 

Danke, habe es korrigiert 

edit:

Firestrike Single GPU:
12386 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/2000 | Link

Firestrike Extreme SLI:

10650 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/2000 | Link

Skydiver SLI:

41151 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/2000 | Link

Firestrike SLI:

19468 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/2000 | Link

Icestorm SLI:

233719 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1360/2000 | Link


----------



## freizeitmanager (27. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Cloudgate 
48003| Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4600 MHz | 16 GB DDR4-2133 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1260/1750MHz | Link

Skydiver 

42315 | Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4600 MHz | 16 GB DDR4-2133 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1260/1750MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (28. September 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Firestrike Single GPU:
11838 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1240/1700 |  Link 

Kann mir wer erklären, warum mein Combined Score so gering ist?
Grafik und Physikscore sind höher wie einige der Leute über mir im Ranking.


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Kann mir wer erklären, warum mein Combined Score so gering ist?
> Grafik und Physikscore sind höher wie einige der Leute über mir im Ranking.



Allgemeine Fragen zum Benchmark bitte hier stellen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259343-3dmark-2013-diskussionsthread.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

UPDATE:

Firestrike Extreme:

5591 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS GTX 780 Ti @ 1200/1850| Link

Sky Diver:

26239 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS GTX 780 Ti @ 1200/1850| Link

Firestrike:

10930 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS GTX 780 Ti @ 1200/1850| Link


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Sers 

Firestrike Single GPU:
12151 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650 @ 4,84GHz | 12GB DDR3-1760MHz CL 7-9-8-24 1T | R9 290X @ 1240/1600 | Link

Firestrike Extreme:
5892 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650 @ 4,72GHz | 12GB DDR3-1720MHz CL 7-9-8-24 1T | R9 290X @ 1220/1600 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

*Fire Strike*
11305| Majinvegeta20| Xeon X5660 @ 4 Ghz | Corsair 12Gb 1333 Mhz CL 8-8-8-20-2T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link


*Cloud Gate*
29776| Majinvegeta20| Xeon X5660 @ 4 Ghz | Corsair 12Gb 1333 Mhz CL 8-8-8-20-2T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link


*Ice Storm*
168185 | Majinvegeta20| Xeon X5660 @ 4 Ghz | Corsair 12Gb 1333 Mhz CL 8-8-8-20-2T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*

Die erste GTX 970 im Ranking  Aber gut zu wissen, dass von der GTX 970 schon mal keine Gefahr ausgeht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Sag das nicht. Ich hab bisher noch ohne Spannungserhöhung gearbeitet!


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Achso ()  Dann lasse ich mich gerne von weiteren Scores überraschen


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Firestrike Extreme:

5831 | Chinaquads | i5-3570K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 970 1595/1953 | Link


----------



## Z3Rlot (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Firestrike Single GPU:
12806 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770k @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 980 @ 1452/3802 |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI HERO

Da ist Deutlich noch Luft.
Keine Spannungserhöhung


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*

@Z3Rlot
Glückwunsch zur Pole Position 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Sooooo... hab nochmal den 3770K rausgekramt. 

*Fire Strike*
11400| Majinvegeta20| i7 3770K @ 4,7 Ghz | Corsair 16Gb 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link


*Cloud Gate*
30138 | Majinvegeta20| i7 3770K @ 4,7 Ghz | Corsair 16Gb 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link


*Ice Storm*
186868 | Majinvegeta20| i7 3770K @ 4,7 Ghz | Corsair 16Gb 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link


Für GPU Voltage OC war ich noch zu feige bei der Neuen. Daher blieb da alles beim Alten.


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Schalte mal beim Icestorm Benchmark die virtuellen Kerne ab, ergibt deutlich mehr Punkte.

Update kommt morgen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Echt? O.o
Mano warum sagste das mir erst jetzt.


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Ich habe das schon oft genug hier im Thread erwähnt


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Damn it! 
Ach egal. Keine lust wieder extra alles wieder umzubauen. ^^


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Damn it!
> Ach egal. Keine lust wieder extra alles wieder umzubauen. ^^



Keine Sorge, die virtuellen Kerne musst Du nicht aus- bzw. umbauen. Die kannst Du im BIOS abschalten  (Kleiner Scherz )


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Schön wär´s, wenn´s doch immer so einfach ginge.


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Naja, Du könntest immerhin mal SMT bei Deinem Xeon abschalten (sofern möglich, kenne mich mit Gulftown-Xeon's nicht wirklich aus )


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Na das geht ja ohne Probleme. Ja mal schauen. ^^


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z3Rlot (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Firestrike Single GPU:
13154 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770k @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 980 @ 1463/4001 |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI HERO

Update 

Keine Spannungserhöhung der GPU.
Takt wird gehalten
Mehr GPU Takt geht aber es kommen dann bunte Pixel also muss wohl mehr Spannung rauf.


----------



## Braineater (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

12298 | Braineater| i7-4790k @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-10-11-32 2T | GTX 980 @ 1465/3650 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI EXTREME

Noch ohne Spannungserhöhung. Heute gehts unter wasser, dann schauen wir mal 

@ Z3Rlot: Wo nimmst du die Punkte her? ^^


----------



## Z3Rlot (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



Braineater schrieb:


> 12298 | Braineater| i7-4790k @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-10-11-32 2T | GTX 980 @ 1465/3650 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI EXTREME
> 
> Noch ohne Spannungserhöhung. Heute gehts unter wasser, dann schauen wir mal
> 
> @ Z3Rlot: Wo nimmst du die Punkte her? ^^


 
Windows 8.1.
Aber erlichgesagt sind deine Punkte zu wenig 
Rennt deine Karte ins Powertarget?
Temp. Probleme?
CPU instabil.
11227 macht sie Standard mit 4,2 ghz 1600 Ram?

Bei mir ist alles 100 Prozent stabil.
Okay ich schaue auch nochmal an was es liegen könnte.
Will hier ja nicht bescheissen.

Treiber ist noch der 344.11 lade mir gerade den neuen.
Vielleicht liegts daran :p


----------



## Braineater (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Ist eigentlich alles stable. Karte wurde in mehreren Runs ausführlich getestet. Ins Power Target komme ich und drosseln tut die Karte zeitweilen auch (aber nie unter 1420 MHz), da ich den Kühler nicht fixiert habe. Vll liegts daran?


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*

Update:

19590 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1370/2050 | Link
Allgemeine Diskussionen bitte hier weiterführen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259343-3dmark-2013-diskussionsthread.html Hier sollen nur Ergebnisse gepostet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z3Rlot (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Update.
Firestrike Single GPU:
13330 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 980 @ 1473/4001 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI HERO

Mit neueren Treiber 10mhz Gpu mhz 100 CPU
So mehr geht bei mir nicht ohne Spannung vram vielleicht noch ein bisschen
CPU und Ram müste ich noch testen.


----------



## HighGrow22 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Firestrike: 10684 | HighGrow22 | 4770K @ 4,5 Ghz | Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133 Mhz CL9-11-11-31 | R9-290 @1158/1536 | Link


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

@HighGrow22
Bitte noch RAM Latenzen nachtragen.

*up-up-up-up-up-update*


----------



## HighGrow22 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

gemacht


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Frage: Ich habe trotz höherem Takt eine *deutlich* niedrigere Punktzahl als vorher.

1100/1400 +0mV +5% Powertarget ==> 10069 Punkte im Firestrike Link
1150/1500 +100mV +25% Powertarget ==> 9525 Punkte im FirestrikeLink

Physik Score war beim zweiten sogar leicht besser. Hat jemand ne idee?


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Frage: Ich habe trotz höherem Takt eine *deutlich* niedrigere Punktzahl als vorher.
> 
> 1100/1400 +0mV +5% Powertarget ==> 10069 Punkte im Firestrike Link
> 1150/1500 +100mV +25% Powertarget ==> 9525 Punkte im FirestrikeLink
> ...





Softy schrieb:


> Bitte keine Diskussionen, in diesem Thread sollten nur Scores gepostet  werden. Dafür gibt es ab sofort den  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259343-3dmark-2013-diskussionsthread.html




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...rk-2013-diskussionsthread-46.html#post6854586


----------



## Braineater (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Nun mal mit 1,5 GHz unter Wasser, noch ohne Spannungsanpassung ^^

12554 | Braineater| i7-4790k @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-10-11-32 2T | GTX 980 @ 1500/1815 |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI EXTREME


----------



## HighGrow22 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Update 

Firestrike: 10916 | HighGrow22 | 4770K @ 4,5 Ghz | Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133 Mhz CL9-11-11-31 | R9-290 @1200/1548 | Link


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Sorry Softy, aber wird Zeit dich hier auch mal zu überholen 

Firestrike Single GPU:
12972 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650 @ 4,84GHz | 12GB DDR3-1760MHz CL 7-9-8-24 1T | R9 290X @ 1344/1730 | Link
 
Firestrike Extreme:
6328 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650 @ 4,84GHz | 12GB DDR3-1760MHz CL 7-9-8-24 1T | R9 290X @ 1331/1699 | Link

Das FSX-Ergebnis dürfte das höchste hier mit nur einer GPU sein 
  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## V1p3R0105 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Fire Strike
10910 | V1p3R0105 | Intel 4790K @ 4,0 | TridentX 2400 @ 1866Mhz 10 12 12 31  | GTX970 @ 1308MHz / 1.753 MHz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. G1.Sniper Z97


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?SKY DIVER added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Sky Diver: 4722| pagani-s | i3-4010U @ 1,7GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 |   840M @ 1029/900| Link

Firestrike: 1320| pagani-s | i3-4010U @ 1,7GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 |   840M @ 1029/900| Link

Cloudgate: 4558| pagani-s | i3-4010U @ 1,7GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 |   840M @ 1029/900| Link

Icestorm: 32231| pagani-s | i3-4010U @ 1,7GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 |   840M @ 1029/900| Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

UPDATE:

Firestrike Extreme:

5689 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS GTX 780 Ti @ 1240/1750| Link

Sky Diver:

26907 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS GTX 780 Ti @ 1240/1750| Link

Firestrike:

11078 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS GTX 780 Ti @ 1240/1750| Link

Alles 24/7 Settings versteht sich


----------



## Softy (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Ranglistenaktualisierung


----------



## Neion (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

hier mal mein score, nichts besonderes, evtl gut zum vergleichen.

neion - Windows 8.1 Update 1 x64 - Intel i7 4930K @ 4.2 GHz - ASUS Rampage IV Gene - 2x 4GB DDR3-1600 - Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti @ 1250/3600 @ 1.20v - Fire Strike *11941* - Sky Diver *31711* - CLOUD GATE *31659* - ICE STORM *168224*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV GENE


----------



## Softy (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Wenn das mit ins Ranking soll, bitte im vorgegebenen Schema posten (siehe Startpost).


----------



## Hawky1980 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Wird langsam Zeit für neue Karten. 

Fire Strike Ultra :

4344 | Hawky1980 | FX-8350 @ 5,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1200/1700| Link


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Falscher Benchmark  Der Ultra ist noch nicht in der Liste.


----------



## BertB (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

firestrike ultra?
ist das neu?
kenne bisher nur extreme


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Kam vor ein paar Stunden raus, im Gegensatz zum Extreme in "nur" 1440p ist der Ultra in 4K.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Braucht man den zwingend einen 4K Monitor dafür ? 
Gleich mal schauen was da eine 780 ti macht


----------



## BertB (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

uhh, nice 

glaub aber schon, dass das geht,
 den extreme kann man auch auf full hd monitoren laufen lassen,
ist dann halt vermutlich wie downsampling


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Braucht man den zwingend einen 4K Monitor dafür ?
> Gleich mal schauen was da eine 780 ti macht


 Laut website startet er nicht ohne 3GB VRAM, Monitor ist egal.


----------



## BertB (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

ultra
4357 | BertB | fx 8320 @ 4,5GHz | 16 Gb DDR3 1600-10-12-11-30-2t |  2x r9 290 @ 1040/1350 | Link

krass, wie du dran bist, hawk 1980 
vielleicht ists doch noch nicht zeit für neue karten,

klar, deine takte sind höher, 
kann man so auch zocken, oder wirds dann zu heiß ?

bei mir geht nicht mehr viel mit oc

770sli, nur so zum vergleich
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4354774?
2GB laufen, aber der mittlere test stürzt echt ins bodenlose


----------



## Z3Rlot (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Firestrike Extreme Single GPU:
6707 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 980 @ 1463/4001|  http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4354585

Ultra ist noch am laden.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*

Firestrike Ultra:

3011 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS GTX 780 Ti @ 1280/3800| Link

Die 9xx Karten gehen beim 3DMark sau gut  Aber beim Heaven/Valley holen sie keine 780 ti ein


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

Mal mit moderatem OC :

Firestrike Ultra SLI:
| 5599 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1280/2000 | Link 

Firestrike Ultra Single GPU:
| 3096 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1300/2000 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@BertB
Bitte noch die RAM Frequenz nachtragen.


----------



## freizeitmanager (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

1er Lauf 

Firestrike Ultra SLI:

7232 | Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4600 MHz | 16 GB DDR4-2133 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1270/1750MHz |link


----------



## BertB (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

habs dabei geschrieben,
blöde latenzen extra nachgeschaut, aber takt vergessen


----------



## freizeitmanager (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

upadte mit einer Graka und andern Speicher 

Firestrike Ultra Singel GPU:
3104 | Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4700 MHz | 16 GB DDR4-2800 Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 2T 1 x EVGA Titan Black 1270/1750MHz |link


----------



## Ralle82 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update (Multi-GPU)

Firestrike: 15213 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 1032/1778 | Link

Firestrike Extreme: 8107 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 1006/1778 | Link


Neu (Multi-GPU)

Firestrike Ultra: 4342 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 1046/1778 | Link


Gruß
Ralle82


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z3Rlot (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Ultra Single GPU:
3534| Z3Rlot | i7-4770k @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | GTX 980 @ 1463/4001| NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI HERO

Bin voll ins PT (128) gerannt beim Ultra Test ist wohl etwas zuviel vielleicht bringt weniger Takt mehr?
Werde die Tage mal Testen.
Mit ein schönes Bios wo alles offen wäre wie bei der Gtx 780 ti wäre wohl noch viel mehr möglich.
Die Karte geht schnell ins Powertarget.
Viel viel mehr geht sicher auch nicht da ich dann wieder ins TempTarget rutsche.
Muss wohl dann noch ein anderer Kühler rauf 

*Update:*
Firestrike Extreme Single GPU:
6730 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770k @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | GTX 980 @ 1463/4001| NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI HERO


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

_***UPDATE***_


----------



## HighGrow22 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update!!!

Firestrike: 11080 | HighGrow22 | 4770K @ 4,5 Ghz | Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133 Mhz CL9-11-11-31 | R9-290 @1205/1625 | Link


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Icestorm Extreme SLI:

211906 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1370/4050 | Link

Update: 

Firestrike Ultra Single:

3151 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/4050 | Link

Firestrike Ultra SLI:

5863 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/4050 | Link

Skydiver Single GPU:

31739 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/4050 | Link


@HighGrow
Das Ergebnis wird als ungültig angezeigt, inaccurate time measuring


----------



## HighGrow22 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

ich weiss ,
weil ich mit alt+tab das demo abgebrochen hab ...
ok dann nochmal update !!!

Firestrike: 11210 | HighGrow22 | 4770K @ 4,6 Ghz | Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133 Mhz CL9-11-11-31 | R9-290 @1210/1625 | Link


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> ich weiss ,
> weil ich mit alt+tab das demo abgebrochen hab ...



Achso. 
Dann gibts natürlich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

kommt mir recht wenig vor
naja ist auch meine alltagseinstellung

Firestrike Ultra 2049 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 7970 ghz @ 1100/1500 | Link


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

_***UPDATE***_


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Firestrike Ultra:
> 
> 3011 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS GTX 780 Ti @ 1280/3800| Link
> 
> Die 9xx Karten gehen beim 3DMark sau gut  Aber beim Heaven/Valley holen sie keine 780 ti ein


 



Da es übersehen wurde


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Da es übersehen wurde


 
Was wurde übersehen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆SKY DIVER added☆*



Softy schrieb:


> Was wurde übersehen?


 
Ach damn 

Sry meine Schuld! Bin ja eingetragen  Alles ist gut


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Kein Problem  Ich frage mich ja eher, wann Du der GTX 780Ti mal so richtig Feuer unter dem Hintern machst  Nimm mal die Handbremse raus


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ich muss zugeben das meine DCII nicht so gut geht wie eine durchschnittliche MATRIX! Deswegen denke ich das es leider nichts wird mit unserem Battle 

Aber hier mal ein wenig ausgefahren, erstmal mit 4,8GHz CPU & nur 1,21V GPU. Radiator ist zu klein um sie mit mehr Spannung unter 45°C zu halten  Muss ein größerer her. Bei SkyDiver stürzte sie bei 3 Versuchen ab deswegen nur Firestrike.


UPDATE:

Firestrike Extreme:

6094 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS GTX 780 Ti @ 1326/1925| Link

Firestrike Ultra:

3104 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS GTX 780 Ti @ 1326/3925| Link

Firestrike:

11942 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS GTX 780 Ti @ 1326/1925| Link


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben das meine DCII nicht so gut geht wie eine durchschnittliche MATRIX! Deswegen denke ich das es leider nichts wird mit unserem Battle



Schade  Aber der Winter kommt ja erst noch  



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Aber hier mal ein wenig  ausgefahren, erstmal mit 4,8GHz CPU & nur 1,21V GPU. Radiator ist zu  klein um sie mit mehr Spannung unter 45°C zu halten  Muss ein  größerer her. Bei SkyDiver stürzte sie bei 3 Versuchen ab deswegen nur  Firestrike.


 
Radiator? Hast Du ne Wassekühlung drauf? Wenn ja, welche denn? 

Könnte aber auch am BIOS liegen, laut Deinen Screenshots hast Du das BIOS drauf, das den Boost deaktiviert. Als ich das BIOS drauf hatte, sind die Karten auch viel früher abgestürzt. Da würde ich mir ein eigenes BIOS schnitzen und nur das Power-Target auf 200% erhöhen und die Spannung auf 1,21 Volt hochziehen. So habe ich es zumindest gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Hab eine H55 drauf. Kühlt sehr gut und kommt 24/7 nicht über 50°C


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Du hast eine CPU-AiO-Kühlung auf der Grafikkarte?  Den Rest klären wir vllt. besser auf der Pinnwand, weil OT


----------



## Donny85 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Ultra 5006 | Donny85 | i7-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GTX 970 @1317|
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH Z77


----------



## Schrotti (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Ultra 

5947 | Schrotti | i7-4930k @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 980 @1362 | Link


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

In Zukunft bitte den VRAM-Takt mit angeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harleqin84 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

3DMark Fire Strike
Harleqin84 | Intel Core i7-4790K @ 4, GhZ | 16GB DDR-2400 MhZ CL 10-12-12-31 2T | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 @ 1.353 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

Schön, dass Du dabei bist, willkommen im Forum 

Das nächste mal bitte noch den VRAM-Takt hinzufügen, ansonsten ist das für den 1. Post schon sehr vorbildlich  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harleqin84 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*



Softy schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du dabei bist, willkommen im Forum
> 
> Das nächste mal bitte noch den VRAM-Takt hinzufügen, ansonsten ist das für den 1. Post schon sehr vorbildlich
> 
> ...


 
VRAM müsste 1.953 MHz sein .
Aber mein Eintrag ist bei Multi GPU leider falsch . 
Habe nur eine Grafikkarte eingebaut 

Danke für das "Herzlich Willkommen"


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Huch  Danke für den Hinweis, habe es korrigiert


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

3DMark Fire Strike ultra
2645 | Gohrbi | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 3,5 GhZ | 16GB DDR-1600 MhZ CL 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD R9 290X @ 1000/1250 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

**Update**


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

sorry...... zu schnell, @softy, Update

3DMark Fire Strike ultra
2738 | Gohrbi | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD R9 290X @ 1150/1250 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Kein Problem. Re-**Update* 
*


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

... nun noch den "extrem" hinterher....

3DMark Fire Strike extreme
5153 | Gohrbi | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD R9 290X @ 1150/1250 MHz | Link

... und Ice Storm extreme

3DMark Ice storm extreme
143788| Gohrbi | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD R9 290X @ 1000/1250 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

Update:

FireStrike Single GPU: | 12497 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1370/4050 | Link 

FireStrike Extreme Single GPU: | 6248 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1370/4050 | Link 

Firestrike Ultra Single GPU:  | 3177 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/4050 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

UPDATE:

Firestrike Extreme:

6118| streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS GTX 780 Ti @ 1320/1950| Link

Firestrike:

12025 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS GTX 780 Ti @ 1320/1950| Link


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

Wird doch langsam  Andres BIOS drauf? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*Update*

Firestrike Single GPU

13331 |  Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-9-9-28 2T | GTX 980 @ 1327/1878 | Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. Oktober 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Wird doch langsam  Andres BIOS drauf?



Ich hab gefühlt 100 verschiedene drauf gehabt von Original ü er Skyn3t bis SVL7  Jetzt hab ich mal dass der DCII non OC drauf da dieses neuer ist als das der OC.
Aber mit 1,21V geht nicht mehr wie 1320mhz. Müsste es kälter sein aber ich finde keine gebrauchte H105 

Aber Hauptsache die 12k FS sind geknackt.


----------



## Atent123 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike Ultra: 5290 Punkte | Atent123 | i7 4770k @ 3.5 ghz (Werkstakt) | G-Skill Trident X @ 2400, 10-12-12-31-2T | 2x GTX 980  @ 1466/1803 | Link http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=780646&d=1414162166


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update:

Fire Strike
10092 | DailydoseofGaming | Xeon E3-1231V3 @ 3,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | R9 290 1100/1400 | Link 

Konnte durch schließen einiger Prozesse und dem *runtertakten* des Speichers (war wohl doch nicht ganz stabil) noch ~ 200 Punkte rausholen. Spannungserhöhung will meine Graka nicht so richtig.


----------



## Hawky1980 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update !!!

Fire Strike Ultra : Multi-GPU

4405 | Hawky1980 | FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1215/1700| Link


----------



## BertB (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

@ hawky: darf ja nicht wahr sein, muss nachlegen


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*Update.*
Firestrike Single GPU:
13507 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T | GTX 980 @ 1488/4037 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI HERO

*Update.*
Firestrike Extreme Single GPU:
6893 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T | GTX 980 @ 1488/4037 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4495850

*Update.*
Firestrike Ultra Single GPU:
3613 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 1T | GTX 980 @ 1488/4037 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4496074

Nun wurde das Bios bearbeitet mit den neuen MaxwellBiosTweaker Beta für mehr Powertarget.
Spannung blieb noch unangetastet.


----------



## Schrotti (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*Update*

Firestrike Single GPU

13628 |  Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-9-9-28 2T | GTX 980 @ 1493/1903 | Link


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Okay, so langsam lernen die Leute wie man mit ner GTX980 Punkte macht, da komm ich mit de 290X nicht mehr nach


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle82 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

So Leute,

ich habe zwar "nur" eine Titan Z, aber keinen Bock mehr auf die rote Laterne...  Daher ein Update:

Firestrike Ultra: 4761 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 1137/1753 | Link

Grüße
Ralle82


----------



## Schrotti (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Skydiver

42887 | Schrotti | i7-4930k @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-28 2T | 2x GTX980 STOCK | Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Oktober 2014)

Im 3Dmark gehen die Maxwell sau gut. Aber wo bleiben sie den im Heaven bzw. Valley ???


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Im 3Dmark gehen die Maxwell sau gut. Aber wo bleiben sie den im Heaven bzw. Valley ???


 
Jeder Benchmark belastet die Hardware anders ...    Das ist eigentlich auch gut so.


----------



## Z3Rlot (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*Update.*
Firestrike Single GPU:
13608 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770k @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 980 @ 1497/4001| NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI HERO

Mehr geht erstmal nicht vielleicht demnächst wenn ein Modbios da ist.


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nate (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Dann gesell ich mich auch mal dazu 

Firestrike Single GPU:
7705 | Nate | I7-2600k @ 4,7 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1166/1777 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Firestrike Extreme Single GPU:
3819 | Nate | I7-2600k @ 4,7 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1166/1777 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ice Storm Extreme Single GPU:
157955 | Nate | I7-2600k @ 4,7 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1166/1777 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da komme ich mir mit meinen Ergebnissen ja schon fast Doof vor, wenn ich hier so vergleiche.....


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

@nate
Die Screenshots bitte direkt hier im Forum hochladen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html

Ich habe mal Deine Screens runtergeladen, verkleinert und hier hochgeladen (das mache ich aber nur dieses einzige mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benutze diese für den Link und nimm die Standardschrift und -schriftgröße. Sonst kommt im Ranking alles Durcheinander. Danke


----------



## Nate (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Super, danke. Ich habe meinen Post editiert


----------



## freizeitmanager (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update
Skydiver
46131 | Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4750 MHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 Mhz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1240/1750MHz | Link
Firestrike Extrem
14326 | Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4500 MHz | 16 GB DDR4-2133 Mhz CL 14-14-14-38 2T | 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1230/1750MHz | Link
Firestrike 
25185| Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4500 MHz | 16 GB DDR4-2133 Mhz CL 14-14-14-38 2T | 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1230/1750MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (2. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

neu:

firestrike
12189 | BertB | FX8320 @ 4,7GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 10-12-11-30-2t | 2x r9 290 1040/1350 | link

firestrike extreme
7878 | BertB | FX8320 @ 4,7GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 10-12-11-30-2t | 2x r9 290 1040/1250 | link

update:

firestrike ultra
4383 | BertB | FX8320 @ 4,7GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 10-12-11-30-2t | 2x r9 290 1040/1350 | link


----------



## Softy (2. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 7121 | Shizophrenic | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1280/2001 |  Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (3. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

update:

firestrike
12384 | BertB | FX8320 @ 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-27-2t | 2x r9 290 1040/1350 | link

firestrike extreme
7920 | BertB | FX8320 @ 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-27-2t | 2x r9 290 1040/1250 | link

firestrike ultra
4436 | BertB | FX8320 @ 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-27-2t | 2x r9 290 1040/1350 | link

cpu-oc und ram höher getrieben 

der firestrike extreme score auf platz 29 kann übrigens raus,
und der auf platz 26 muss heißen: xeon e3 1230v3,
ist die selbe cpu, aber futuremark hat den lange falsch ausgelesen


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Sky Diver: 20506 | Shizophrenic | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1280/2001 |  Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (5. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## pagani-s (16. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*

damit komme ich bestimmt auf platz1 der letzten auf der liste 

Cloud Gate: 821| pagani-s | Phenom2 x3 720 BE 2,8Ghz | Gskill Ripjaws 8Gb 2133 Mhz @ 160000Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 | Ati Hd4250 @ 500/400 | Link
Icestorm : 12741| pagani-s | Phenom2 x3 720 BE 2,8Ghz | Gskill Ripjaws 8Gb 2133 Mhz @ 160000Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 | Ati Hd4250 @ 500/400 |Link
ICE STORM EXTREME: 7598| pagani-s | Phenom2 x3 720 BE 2,8Ghz | Gskill Ripjaws 8Gb 2133 Mhz @ 160000Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 | Ati Hd4250 @ 500/400 | Link

Cloud Gate: 854| pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 BE 3,2Ghz | Gskill Ripjaws 8Gb 2133 Mhz @ 1600Mhz CL 11-11-11-28| Ati Hd4250 @ 500/400 | Link
ICE STORM EXTREME: 8080| pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 BE 3,2Ghz | Gskill Ripjaws 8Gb 2133 Mhz @ 16000Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 | Ati Hd4250 @ 500/400 | Link 
Icestorm : 13990| pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 BE 3,2Ghz | Gskill Ripjaws 8Gb 2133 Mhz @ 1600Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 | Ati Hd4250 @ 500/400 |Link

Edit:


Softy schrieb:


> Aber erst, wennn Du die RAM Latenzen nachgetragen hast
> 
> @all
> Ich möchte Euch bitten, dass Ihr Euch in Zukunft wieder besser an das im Startpost vorgegebene Schema haltet. Es ist ziemlich aufwändig für mich, bei jedem Eintrag auf den Link zu klicken und die RAM-Kapazität oder sonstige Werte rauszusuchen. Daher kommen ab sofort nur noch Werte ins Ranking, wenn das vorgegebene Schema eingehalten wird.
> ...


 
sry hab ich garnicht bemerkt.
sind nun nachgetragen


----------



## pagani-s (16. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

sorry wegen doppelpost . hab von 2 rechnern eingetragen und bin nicht zur letzten seite gegangen bei dem hier 

update

Firestrike Ultra 2082 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 7970 ghz @ 1213/1600 | Link


----------



## Ralle82 (18. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update (Multi-GPU):

Firestrike Ultra: 4903 | Ralle82 | i7-4790K @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX Titan Z @ 1163/1803 | Link

Gruß
Ralle82


----------



## Addi (19. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike

7805 | Addi | i7 4770k @ 4,41 GHz | Crucial Balistics 1866 MHz @ 9-9-9-27 1 T| 1x GTX 770 @ 1280/1655 Stock Voltage | Link


----------



## panzer000 (19. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

16138 | panzer000 | Intel i7 3770 K 4,6 GHZ | Corsair Vegance 1800 mhz 10-10-10-29  | GTX 780 SLI 1074/ 1552  | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4771600


----------



## Softy (20. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> damit komme ich bestimmt auf platz1 der letzten auf der liste



Aber erst, wennn Du die RAM Latenzen nachgetragen hast  

@all
Ich möchte Euch bitten, dass Ihr Euch in Zukunft wieder besser an das im Startpost vorgegebene Schema haltet. Es ist ziemlich aufwändig für mich, bei jedem Eintrag auf den Link zu klicken und die RAM-Kapazität oder sonstige Werte rauszusuchen. Daher kommen ab sofort nur noch Werte ins Ranking, wenn das vorgegebene Schema eingehalten wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z3Rlot (20. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*Update*
Firestrike Single GPU:
13779 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-12-11-27 1T | GTX 980 @ 1518/4037 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI HERO

*Update*
Firestrike Extreme Single GPU:
6934 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-12-11-27 1T | GTX 980 @ 1518/4037 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4778432

*Update*
Firestrike Ultra Single GPU:
3672 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-12-11-27 1T | GTX 980 @ 1518/4037 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4778293


----------



## Softy (21. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ?Fire Strike Ultra added?*



pagani-s schrieb:


> ICE STORM EXTREME: 8080| pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 BE 3,2Ghz | Gskill Ripjaws 8Gb 2133 Mhz @ 800Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 | Ati Hd4250 @ 500/400 | Link
> Icestorm : 13990| pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 BE 3,2Ghz | Gskill Ripjaws 8Gb 2133 Mhz @ 800Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 | Ati Hd4250 @ 500/400 |Link
> sry hab ich garnicht bemerkt.
> sind nun nachgetragen



Ich geb's auf   Beim Icestorm Extreme stimmt der Link nicht und beim Icestor funktioniert der Link erst gar nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panzer000 (21. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

16349 | panzer000 | Intel i7 3770 K 4,6 GHZ | Corsair Vegance 16 GB 1800 mhz 10-10-10-29 | GTX 780 SLI 1130/ 1577 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)


----------



## Softy (21. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Softy schrieb:


> @all
> Ich möchte Euch bitten, dass Ihr Euch in Zukunft wieder besser an das im Startpost vorgegebene Schema haltet. Es ist ziemlich aufwändig für mich, bei jedem Eintrag auf den Link zu klicken und die RAM-Kapazität oder sonstige Werte rauszusuchen. Daher kommen ab sofort nur noch Werte ins Ranking, wenn das vorgegebene Schema eingehalten wird.


----------



## panzer000 (21. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

habs hinzugefügt


----------



## Softy (21. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Alles klar, Update gibt es morgen


----------



## MetallSimon (21. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

FIRESTRIKE :990 | MetallSimon| i5-4460@ 3,2GHz|8GB DDR3-1666MHz CL 10-10-10-26 1T | HD 4600 @ 1700/933 |  Link

Wenn ich schon nicht den Prozessor übertakten kann, dann wenigstens die integrierte Grafik


----------



## Ryle (23. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*Firestrike Single-GPU*
13380 | Ryle | i7-4790K @ 4,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-31-2T | Asus GTX 780 Ti ROG Matrix @ 1468/1950 | Link


----------



## Softy (23. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (23. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



pagani-s schrieb:


> damit komme ich bestimmt auf platz1 der letzten auf der liste
> 
> Cloud Gate: 821| pagani-s | Phenom2 x3 720 BE 2,8Ghz | Gskill Ripjaws 8Gb 2133 Mhz @ 160000Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 | Ati Hd4250 @ 500/400 | Link
> Icestorm : 12741| pagani-s | Phenom2 x3 720 BE 2,8Ghz | Gskill Ripjaws 8Gb 2133 Mhz @ 160000Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 | Ati Hd4250 @ 500/400 |Link
> ...


 


edit 2:
stimmt da nochwas nicht?


----------



## True Monkey (23. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Single-GPU

14297| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-2800 CL 11-13-13-35-2T | Asus GTX 980 Strix @ 1494/2095 | Link 


Firestrike Extreme Single-GPU

7099| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-2800 CL 11-13-13-35-2T | Asus GTX 980 Strix @ 1494/2095 | Link 


Firestrike Ultra Single-GPU

3801| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-2800 CL 11-13-13-35-2T | Asus GTX 980 Strix @ 1507/2095 | Link 











​


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Meine 290X fühlt sich langsam ziemlich einsam zwischen all den Nvidias


----------



## Z3Rlot (23. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Meine 290X fühlt sich langsam ziemlich einsam zwischen all den Nvidias


 
Deine Physics score aber sicher nicht


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Okay ja, der Westmere-Xeon fühlt sich unter all den Haswells auch etwas bedrängt


----------



## Z3Rlot (23. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Haha.Aber die 290x haut schon echt rein im gegensatz zu anderen
Oh gibt wieder nur Ärger mit Softy.
Benches folgen die Tage mit Biosmod und Spannungskeule.


----------



## Softy (24. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (24. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

dann die hier
latenzen vorhanden und die links gehn auch
den rest muss ich nochmal suchen
Icestorm : 13990| pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 BE 3,2Ghz | Gskill Ripjaws 8Gb 2133 Mhz @ 1600Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 | Ati Hd4250 @ 500/400 | link

ICE STORM EXTREME: 7598| pagani-s | Phenom2 x3 720 BE 2,8Ghz | Gskill Ripjaws 8Gb 2133 Mhz @ 1600Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 | Ati Hd4250 @ 500/400 | Link


----------



## Softy (27. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Wie schon per PN erklärt, wird der Phenom II X3 nicht mit ins Ranking genommen, weil es sich um das gleiche System handelt, das Freischalten des 4. Kerns fällt in die Kategorie "Übertakten".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (29. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Der Ultra ist grade eine stage im Country Cup, deswegen hab ich den jetzt auch mal laufen lassen.
Für die 980er reichts leider nicht, aber immerhin um Softys Platz 3 zu klauen 

Firestrike Ultra Single GPU:
3427 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650 @ 4,84GHz | 6GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1T | R9 290X @ 1331/1692 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (29. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## panzer000 (29. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

16476 | Panzer000 | Intel I7 3770K 4,5 GHZ  | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780  sli @ 1130/177 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4881302


----------



## Softy (30. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panzer000 (30. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

CLOUD GATE 
30807Panzer000 | Intel I7 3770K 4,5 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 sli @ 1060/1577/  http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4887113

Sky Driver 

34906 Panzer000 | Intel I7 3770K 4,5 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 sli @ 1060/1577/  http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4887635


----------



## True Monkey (30. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update 

Firestrike Single-GPU

 14339| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,5GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 CL 7-12-7 1T | Asus GTX 980 Strix @ 1507/2095 | Link


 Firestrike Extreme Single-GPU

 7165| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,5GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 CL 7-12-7-1T | Asus GTX 980 Strix @ 11507/2095 |Link


 Firestrike Ultra Single-GPU

 3839| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-2800 CL 11-13-13-35-2T | Asus GTX 980 Strix @ 1507/2095 |Link


Cloudgate Single-GPU

 38402| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,6GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 CL 7-12-7 1T | Asus GTX 980 Strix @ 1494/2095 | Link


Skydiver Single-GPU

 38222| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,6GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 CL 7-12-7 1T | Asus GTX 980 Strix @ 1494/2095 | Link


----------



## panzer000 (30. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Update
> 
> Firestrike Single-GPU
> 
> ...



darf ich fragen wo mit du die 5,6 ghz kühlst ; H2 O oder LN 2


----------



## True Monkey (30. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Weder noch ......Dice 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panzer000 (30. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Weder noch ......Dice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ok danke für die antwort


----------



## panzer000 (30. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

SKY DIVER
33429 Panzer000 | Intel I7 3770K 4,5 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 sli @ 1065/1577/ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4888983

CLOUD GATE
31071 Panzer000 | Intel I7 3770K 4,5 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 sli @ 1065/1577/ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4888983

ICE STORM
179884 Panzer000 | Intel I7 3770K 4,5 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 sli @ 1065/1577/ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4888983

Ice STORM EXTREME
173.823 Panzer000 | Intel I7 3770K 4,5 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 sli @ 1065/1577/ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4889070

ICE STORM UNLIMITED
147.104 Panzer000 | Intel I7 3770K 4,5 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 sli @ 1065/1577/  http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4889090

Firestrike EXTREME
8470 Panzer000 | Intel I7 3770K 4,5 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 sli @ 1065/1577/ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4889139

 Firestrike Ultra 
3632 Panzer000 | Intel I7 3770K 4,5 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 sli @ 1065/1577 / http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4889179


----------



## Softy (30. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Panzer000
Ich habe den oberen besseren SkyDiver Score dringelassen, falls das in Deinem Sinne ist


----------



## panzer000 (30. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

oky softy geht klar


----------



## Softy (30. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

OK. Am Icestorm Score musst Du aber nochmal arbeiten, geht ja gar nicht, dass Dein Score mit 2 GTX 660 Ti's höher ist als mit 2 GTX 780's  Schalte mal die virtuellen Kerne ab, die bremsen gewaltig beim Icestorm-Benchmark


----------



## panzer000 (30. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

oky werd ich mal machen
meinste hyper trahting bei der cpu ?
hab mich da selbst gewundert wie das gehen kann

nur mal nebenbei wie viel spannung kann ich auf den chip der 780 geben 
gpu chip hab ich mal auf 1,2 gesetzt ist das schon zuviel oder wie weit kann man ohne das was passiert gehen


----------



## Softy (30. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



panzer000 schrieb:


> oky werd ich mal machen
> meinste hyper trahting bei der cpu ?
> hab mich da selbst gewundert wie das gehen kann



Äh ja. Falls Du Hyper-Threading meinst, meine ich das 



panzer000 schrieb:


> nur mal nebenbei wie viel spannung kann ich auf den chip der 780 geben
> gpu chip hab ich mal auf 1,2 gesetzt ist das schon zuviel oder wie weit kann man ohne das was passiert gehen



Also ich benche mit 1,21 Volt und die beiden Grafikkarten leben immer noch. Theoretisch kann die Grafikkarte natürlich immer abrauchen, aber es ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## panzer000 (30. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

ok danke 
ja meinte ich


----------



## Softy (30. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

kp, für eventuelle weitere Diskussionen verweise ich mal wieder auf den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259343-3dmark-2013-diskussionsthread.html


----------



## panzer000 (30. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ice Storm 
195.729  Panzer000 | Intel I7 3770K 4,5 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | 2x GTX 780 sli @ 1065/1577/ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4890497

sihst schon mal besser aus


----------



## Softy (30. November 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Geht doch 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoolBlueLight (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike    single GPU

	9060 | CoolBlueLight | AMD-FX-6350 @ 4,88 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1766MHz CL 10-11-11-28 2T | GTX970 @ 1415/1950 |  Link


mehr geht nicht mit meien kleien cpu


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klonekrieger (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike:   5761|Klonekrieger|i5-3570@3,4GHz|8GB DDR3@1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24-1T | GTX760@1072/1550 | link
Cloudgate: 16246|Klonekrieger|i5-3570@3,4GHz|8GB DDR3@1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24-1T | GTX760@1072/1550 | link
Icestorm:    147199|Klonekrieger|i5-3570@3,4GHz|8GB DDR3@1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24-1T | GTX760@1072/1550 | link


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JJup82 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike single GPU


7557 | JJup82 | AMD-FX-8320 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | R9 280 (no X) @ 1190/1680 | AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,MSI


----------



## PiSA! (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 18034| PiSA! | i7-4790K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2402MHz CL 10-12-11-24 1T | GTX 780 6GB @ 1228/3504 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO

*Edit: *Firestrike: 18034| PiSA! | i7-4790K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2402MHz CL 10-12-11-24 1T | *2x* GTX 780 6GB @ 1228/3504 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO​


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Schreib doch gleich, dass du zwei Karten verwendest, ich hatte grade einen leichten Herzinfarkt


----------



## PiSA! (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Danke,
hab ich doch glatt übersehen.


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 13606 | DrDave | i7-3770K@ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 @ 1570/1928MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Her mit Platz 3 *aus der Höhle gekrochen komm*

Fire Strike Extreme
6571 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 5Ghz | G.Skill  8Gb 1333Mhz CL9 | MSI GTX 780ti Lightning MOA @ 1367/2100 | Link 

Und ja die Karte hat solch enorm geile Speicher-Latenzen das jedes MHz was bringt! (Siehe Punkte) 

Erst mal an das neue Design gewöhnen


----------



## JJup82 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update! 


Fire Strike single GPU

7805 | JJup82 | AMD-FX-8320 @ 4,97 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | R9 280  @ 1217/1710  AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,MSI 970 GAMING (MS-7693)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> *aus der Höhle gekrochen komm*



Wie war's im Urlaub? 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceon026 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire-strike

11018 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1190/1670 | Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Softy schrieb:


> Wie war's im Urlaub?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war kein Urlaub, das war ein kleiner Winterschlaf  >_>


----------



## True Monkey (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ice Storm Single GPU

 243542 True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,6GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 CL 7-12-7-1T | Asus GTX 980 Strix @ 1494/2095 |[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=791712&d=1418666270"]Link
[/URL]


----------



## Z3Rlot (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*Update*
Firestrike Single GPU:
13841 | Z3Rlot | i7-4770k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-13-31 1T | GTX 980 @ 1537/4030 |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI HERO


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Ceon026 schrieb:


> 11018 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1190/1670 | Link



In Zukunft Updates kenntlich machen.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das war kein Urlaub, das war ein kleiner Winterschlaf  >_>



Na, dann: Guten Morgen  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maniac1960 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike I 13406 I Maniac1960 I i7 5960X@3060 I 16GB DDR4-3200Mhz CL 16 16 16 32 T2 I 980GTX 1384/1853 I link

Sky Diver I 38452  I Maniac1960 I i7 5960X@3060 I 16GB DDR4-3200Mhz CL 16 16 16 32 T2 I 980GTX 1384/1853 I link

Cloud Gate I 46151  I Maniac1960 I i7 5960X@3060 I 16GB DDR4-3200Mhz CL 16 16 16 32 T2 I 980GTX 1384/1853 I link


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Maniac1960
Das nächste mal bitte diese Zeichen zur Trennung der Werte verwenden "|" und kein "I". Sonst werden Deine Scores nicht mehr aufgenommen. Die kommen mir teils eh unrealistisch  hoch vor wenn man die relativ niedrig getaktete CPU anschaut und auch beim Link steht "Time Measurement data not available". Ich habe Deine Ergebnisse unter Vorbehalt mal in die Liste genommen, mich würde aber die Meinung anderer Benchmark-Freaks (also True ) interessieren.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ich glaube eher das der 5960X noch nicht vom 3Dmark erkannt wird, bzw. 3Dmark nicht geupdatet wurde denn es steht auch da "0MHz Turbo"


----------



## True Monkey (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

@ Softy 

Sky und Fire ist machbar....aber wenn ich mir den WR im Cloud anschaue finde ich den Score von maniac doch ein wenig seltsam 

Slinky PC`s 3DMark - Cloud Gate score: 50374 marks with a GeForce GTX 980


----------



## JJup82 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Hab gerade gesehen das ich 2 mal in der Liste stehe, das 2 etwas schlechteren Ergebniss könnt ihr gerne löschen. Position 87 mit 7557 punkten.


----------



## pagani-s (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

hoffe diesmal ist alles ok 

Icestorm : 18447| pagani-s | I3 540 @  4,5Ghz |  2Gb 1333 Mhz @ 1255Mhz CL 8-8-8-20 | Intel HD Graphics @ 1099/1255 | link

Cloudgate : 634| pagani-s | I3 540 @  4,46Ghz | 2Gb 1333 Mhz @ 1241Mhz CL 8-8-8-20 | Intel HD Graphics @ 734/1241 | link

Icestorm Extreme : 9739| pagani-s | I3 540 @  4,5Ghz |  2Gb 1333 Mhz @ 1255Mhz CL 8-8-8-20 | Intel HD Graphics @ 1099/1255 |link

Icestorm : 15232| pagani-s | I7 860@  3668 Mhz |  8Gb 2133 Mhz @ 2004Mhz CL 10-10-10-28 | Geforce 7600GS @ 400/400 | link

Cloudgate : 8112 | pagani-s |  I7 860 @  3916 Mhz |  8Gb 2133 Mhz  CL 11-11-11-30| Geforce 8800GtsGS GLH 1Gb  @ 730/2100| link

Icestorm : 86875| pagani-s | I7 860 @  3669 Mhz | GSkill Ripjaws 8Gb 2133 Mhz @ 2004Mhz CL 10-10-10-28 | Geforce 8800GtsGS GLH 1Gb  @ 730/2100| link

Icestorm Extreme : 62782| pagani-s | I7 860 @ 3668 Mhz |  8Gb 2133 Mhz @ 2004Mhz CL 10-10-10-28 | Geforce 8800GtsGS GLH 1Gb  @ 730/2100| link


----------



## StefanStg (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 
19853 |  StefanStg | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL  9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1504/3700MHz | Link


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike:

10433 | dailydoseofgaming | Xeon E3-1231V3 @ 3,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | R9 290 1165/1500 | Link

Das Maximale was ich mit +100mV auf der Grafikkarte noch rausholen konnte. Hier ist dann Schluss


----------



## pagani-s (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

update

Firestrike Extreme : 4276| pagani-s | I7 3770k @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz @ 1800Mhz CL 11-11-11-27 CR2 |7970Ghz @ 1200/1650 |link

Cloudgate : 8225 | pagani-s | I7 860 @ 3916 Mhz |  8Gb 2133 Mhz CL 11-11-11-30| Geforce 8800GtsGS GLH 1Gb @ 785/2100| link


----------



## Ebrithil (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike:


21212 | Ebrithil | i7-5820k@ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 15-17-17-25 2T | 2xGTX 980 @ 1492/ 1878 | Link


----------



## Jan565 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

ALLE ERGEBNISSE MULTI GPU. Single GPU kommt bald ein Update! 

Und ich schlage damit Teilweise 2 Titan wobei meine nicht einmal übertaktet sind! 

Fire Strike 

8969 | Jan565 | Xeon X5650 @ 4,4 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1200 | [/COLOR​[url]http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5141003]Link[/url]​
Sky Drive 

27708 | Jan565 | Xeon X5650 @ 4,4 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1200 | [/COLOR​[url]http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5141003]Link[/url]​
Cloudgate

30891 | Jan565 | Xeon X5650 @ 4,4 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1200 | [/COLOR​[url]http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5141003]Link[/url]​
Ice Storm

177006 | Jan565 | Xeon X5650 @ 4,4 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x HD 7870 @ 1000/1200 | [/COLOR​[url]http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5141003]Link[/url]​


----------



## Ebrithil (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Und ich schlage damit Teilweise 2 Titan wobei meine nicht einmal übertaktet sind!


Wo zur Hölle schlägst du mit den Scores denn bitte 2 Titans? oO


----------



## Jan565 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Wo zur Hölle schlägst du mit den Scores denn bitte 2 Titans? oO



Im Cloudgate! Und dabei sind meine Karten nicht einmal übertaktet.


----------



## True Monkey (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

^^und ich schlag deinen score mit* einer  *r9 280 ohne x 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venom89 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Im Cloudgate! Und dabei sind meine Karten nicht einmal übertaktet.



Und dann mach mal einen Fire Strike Ultra Durchlauf. Mal gucken wie du da gegen eine Titan abschneidest


----------



## Jan565 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Und dann mach mal einen Fire Strike Ultra Durchlauf. Mal gucken wie du da gegen eine Titan abschneidest



Sehr schlecht. Das ist mir schon klar, das war auch eher Ironie als ernst.  Die Punkte hängen halt von mehr ab als nur der GPU. Würde man 2 Titan zum Beispiel (extrem Krass) mit einem P4 paaren, würde ich in JEDEM Test die Titan schlagen. Es kommt immer daruf an, mit was die GPU befeuert wird.

Und nein ich kann keinen Ultra machen. Habe weder 4K noch die Software dafür. Nutze ja nur die Free Version.


----------



## Venom89 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike:


10225 | Venom89 | i5-3570k@ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1459/ 1773 | Link


@Jan565
Heute im Angebot bei Steam für 4,99


----------



## pagani-s (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

update ohne ht
Icestorm : 95082| pagani-s | I7 860 @ 3916 Mhz | 8Gb 2133 Mhz  CL 11-11-11-30 | Geforce 8800GtsGS GLH 1Gb @ 730/2100| link

Icestorm Unlimited : 93740| pagani-s | I7 860 @ 3916 Mhz |  8Gb 2133 Mhz CL 11-11-11-30 | Geforce 8800GtsGS GLH 1Gb @ 730/2100| link


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



pagani-s schrieb:


> hoffe diesmal ist alles ok
> 
> Icestorm Extreme : 9739| pagani-s | I3 540 @  4,5Ghz | Team Group Elite 2Gb 1333 Mhz @ 1255Mhz CL 8-8-8-20 | Intel HD Graphics @ 1099/1255 |link



Nein, der Link stimmt nicht. Und ich bitte Dich zum letzten Mal, Dich an die Vorgaben am Startpost zu halten. Also nichts mit TeamGroup der Ripjaws, Angabe der CPU-Frequenz in GHz usw. Ich habe für das Update Deiner Scores länger gebraucht als für alle anderen zusammen. Also in Zukunft bitte genau nach dem vorgegebenen Schema posten, nicht konforme Einträge werden ignoriert.




edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceman245 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Dann will ich mich auch mal verewigen. Steam Angebote sollte man nutzen  

Firestrike: 10115 | Iceman245 | i7 2600K @ 4,4GHz | 8GB  DDR3 CL9-9-9-24 2T | GTX970@ 1580/1763 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3

Firestrike Extreme: 6888 |Iceman245 | i7 2600K @ 4,4GHz | 8GB CL9-9-9-24 2T | GTX970@ 1580/1763 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3


----------



## pagani-s (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

mal mit funktionierenden link
sorry nochmal
Icestorm Extreme : 9739| pagani-s | I3 540 @ 4,5Ghz | 2Gb 1333 Mhz @ 1255Mhz CL 8-8-8-20 | Intel HD Graphics @ 1099/1255 |link


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maniac1960 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update:
Fire Srike: 14161 | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X|3062Mhz | 16GB DDR4@3200Mhz CL 16 16 16 36 2T | 980GTX@1394/1987 | link

Fire Strike Ultra : 3709 | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X|3062Mhz | 16GB DDR4@3200Mhz CL 16 16 16 36 2T | 980GTX@1394/1987 | link


Fire Strike Extreme:    6999 | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X|3062Mhz | 16GB DDR4@3200Mhz CL 16 16 16 36 2T | 980GTX@1394/1987 | link


----------



## pagani-s (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

hi softy, diesen wert hast du versehentlich auf platz 11 gepackt. von der punktzahl wäre er aber letzter
Icestorm Extreme : 9739| pagani-s | I3 540 @ 4,5Ghz | 2Gb 1333 Mhz @ 1255Mhz CL 8-8-8-20 | Intel HD Graphics @ 1099/1255 |link

update:_
Icestorm Extreme : 65031| pagani-s | I7 860 @ 4200 Mhz | 8Gb 2133 Mhz @ 2000Mhz CL 10-11-11-30 | Geforce 8800GtsGS GLH 1Gb @ 730/2100| link


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Icestorm: 167414 | Dissi | i7-2600k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz  CL 9-10-9-24 1T | 7970 1200 / 1500 |Link
Cloudgate: 25951 | Dissi | i7-2600k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz  CL 9-10-9-24 1T | 7970 1200 / 1500 |Link
Firestrike: 8170 | Dissi | i7-2600k @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz  CL 9-10-9-24 1T | 7970 1200 / 1500 |Link


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



pagani-s schrieb:


> hi softy, diesen wert hast du versehentlich auf platz 11 gepackt. von der punktzahl wäre er aber letzter



Danke, habe es korrigiert.

@Dissi
Das nächste mal bitte dazu schreiben, falls es sich um ein Update handelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Icestorm Unlimited : 171073| pagani-s | I7 3770k @ 4500 Mhz | 16Gb DDR3- 1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | 7970 Ghz @ 1208/1654   | link

update
Skydiver : 21560| pagani-s | I7 3770k @ 4500 Mhz | 16Gb DDR3- 1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | 7970 Ghz @ 1208/1654 | link


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Bin schonmal mit dem Rechner in dem Ranking vertreten aber jetzt mit einer GTX 970  statt mit der GTX 660, weiß nicht ob jetzt deswegen das alte Ranking entfernt werden muss
Link ist bei den ersten 4 Rankings immer der gleiche, da alle 4 Tests zusammengemacht wurden.

Icestorm: 133831 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753/915 | Link
Cloudgate: 16373 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753/915 | Link
SkyDriver: 19876 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753/915 | Link
FireStrike: 8605 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753/915 | Link

Icestorm Extreme: 126758 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753/915 | Link
Firestrike Extreme: 4602 | grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753/915 | Link
Firestrike Ultra: 2434 |  grenn-CB | i5-2500 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1089/1753/915 | Link


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Bin schonmal mit dem Rechner in dem Ranking vertreten aber jetzt mit einer GTX 970  statt mit der GTX 660, weiß nicht ob jetzt deswegen das alte Ranking entfernt werden muss




Jeder User kann pro Grafikkarte einmal im Ranking vertreten sein, daher bleiben Deine Ergebnisse mit der GTX 660 drin 

Update mache ich morgen oder so, bin grad zu faul


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Icestorm: 
168863 | PCGHGS| i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1490/1762 | Link

Icestorm Extreme: 
162832 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T  | GTX 970 @ 1490/1762 | Link

Icestorm Unlimited: 
167815 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T  | GTX 970 @ 1490/1762 | Link

Cloudgate: 
32270 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1490/1762 | Link

SkyDriver: 
31799 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1490/1762 | Link

FireStrike: 
10985 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1490/1762 | Link

Firestrike Extreme: 
5562 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1490/1762 | Link

Firestrike Ultra: 
2938 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1490/1762 | Link


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

_*Happy New Year -*_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

neue karten 

firestrike
16158 | BertB | xeon e3 1230v3 @ 3,7GHz | 8GB DDR3 2133CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1529/2000 | link

firestrike extreme
9313 | BertB | xeon e3 1230v3 @ 3,7GHz | 8GB DDR3 2133CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1529/2000 | link

firestrike ultra
5101 | BertB | xeon e3 1230v3 @ 3,7GHz | 8GB DDR3 2133CL 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GTX 970 @ 1529/2000 | link

eine karte lief boost 1529MHz, die andere 1502 MHZ,
hab jetzt mal die höhere zahl eingetragen,

oder soll man den grundtakt?
der war 1326MHz 

frohes neues allerseits


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



BertB schrieb:


> eine karte lief boost 1529MHz, die andere 1502 MHZ,
> hab jetzt mal die höhere zahl eingetragen,
> 
> oder soll man den grundtakt?
> der war 1326MHz



Das passt so, es sollte schon der Boost-Takt angegeben werden. Da die "langsamere" Karte das Tempo  vorgibt, habe ich mal die Einträge entsprechend auf 1502 MHz geändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

IceStorm
167596 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4.5GHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL8-8-8-16 1T | GTX 970 @ 1555/3506 | Link

Cloud Gate
27055 |iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4.5GHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL8-8-8-16 1T | GTX 970 @ 1555/3506  | Link

Sky Diver
27100 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4.5GHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL8-8-8-16 1T | GTX 970 @ 1555/3506 | Link

Einen FireStrike-Test reiche ich gleich nach...

Firestrike
10995 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4.5GHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL8-8-8-16 1T | GTX 970 @1535/3506 | Link


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

***update***

FireStrike: 
11006 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1491/1762 | Link


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

***update***

FireStrike: 
11355 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1491/1951 | Link


FireStrike Extreme:
5729 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1491/1951 | Link


----------



## Schrotti (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

***update***

FireStrike Extreme:

12515 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-24 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1506/2000 | Link


----------



## GottesMissionar (8. Januar 2015)

*[PCGHX &amp; HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike:

17937 | GottesMissionar | i7-5820K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 15-15-15-35  | 2x GTX 970 @ 1455/3530 |  Link


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maniac1960 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update:

Fire Srike: 14386 | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X|4634Mhz | 16GB DDR4@3200Mhz CL 16 16 16 36 2T | 980GTX@1401/2150 | link

Sky Diver: 40184 | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X|4529Mhz | 16GB DDR4@3200Mhz CL 16 16 16 36 2T | 980GTX@1401/2150 | link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

Fire Srike: 14386 | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X|4634Mhz | 16GB DDR4@1098Mhz CL 16 16 16 36 2T | 980GTX@1401/2150

Sky Diver: 40184 | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X|4529Mhz | 16GB DDR4@1098Mhz CL 16 16 16 36 2T | 980GTX@1401/2150


----------



## Maniac1960 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Falls der link oben nicht geht, habe ich die Bilder hoch geladen, ich bekomme leider die Fehlermeldung :
"Run details" 

  			 	 	                        	  		 			 			 			 			 			"Das Ergebnis ist verborgen und wird daher nicht angezeigt (beispielsweise in Ranglisten oder Suchen)."

Leider kann ich damit nichts anfangen, vllt weis hier einer wie ich den Fehler beheben kann, danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Lutz81 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

@ Maniac1960

 Cache Takt( Uncore) is aber nicht Ramtakt.......

laut deinen Bildern( CPU-Z)  fährst du deinen RAM aber nur mit 1098 Mhz (2200MHz) und 3200 Mhz Uncore....


in deinem Ergebnis schreibst du aber DDR4 3200 Mhz Ramtakt


----------



## schneiderbernd (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike
13935 | schneiderbernd | i7-4790K @ 4.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 2133 9-11-9-25 | GTX 980 @ 1550/4014 mhz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASRock Z97 Extreme6

Fire Strike Extreme
7047 | schneiderbernd | i7-4790K @ 4.7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 2133 9-11-9-25 | GTX 980 @ 1548/4010 mhz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASRock Z97 Extreme6


----------



## Maniac1960 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

ist es dir so recht?


----------



## Maniac1960 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update:


Fire Srike Extreme:  7077 | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X|4634Mhz | 16GB DDR4@1098Mhz CL 16 16 16 36 2T | 980GTX@1401/2150 | link

Fire Strike Ultra: 3762  | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X|4634Mhz | 16GB DDR4@1098Mhz CL 16 16 16 36 2T | 980GTX@1401/2150 | link


----------



## Lutz81 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

so passt es.....

kannst aber ruhig 2200MHz schreiben.....


----------



## marcuz (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike :

 14475 | marcuz | i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 14-14-14-34 1T | GTX 980 @ 1602/4000 | Link


----------



## Maniac1960 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ice Storm Extreme:  201702  | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X|4589Mhz | 16GB DDR4@1098Mhz CL 16 16 16 36 2T | 980GTX@1401/2100 | link

Ice Storm Unlimited: 211567  | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X|4589Mhz | 16GB DDR4@1098Mhz CL 16 16 16 36 2T | 980GTX@1401/2100 | link


Update: 

Fire Strike Extrem: 7149  | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X|4655Mhz | 16GB DDR4@1098Mhz CL 16 16 16 36 2T | 980GTX@1416/2150 | link


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maniac1960 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update:

Fire Strike Extrem: 7219 | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X|3030Mhz | 16GB DDR4@1066Mhz CL 16 16 16 36 2T | 980GTX@1426/2150 | link

Fire Strike:              14509  | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X|3030Mhz | 16GB DDR4@1066Mhz CL 16 16 16 36 2T | 980GTX@1416/2150 | link

Fire Strike Ultra:   4758    | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X|3030Mhz | 16GB DDR4@1066Mhz CL 16 16 16 36 2T | 980GTX@1426/2150 | link

Cloud Gate:           48823   | Maniac1960 | i7 5960X|3045Mhz | 16GB DDR4@1066Mhz CL 16 16 16 36 2T | 980GTX@1426/2150 | link


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

@Maniac1960
Deine Ergebnisse werden immer unrealistischer  Den FS Ultra Wert habe ich daher nicht ins Ranking genommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interceptorvtec (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Das hier sieht gar nicht schlecht aus  .
Alleged 3D Mark 11 Benchmarks of a 'AMD Radeon R9 300 GPU' Leaked - Possibly R9 390X


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Allgemeine Diskussionen bitte hier rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259343-3dmark-2013-diskussionsthread.html


----------



## Highspeed-dd (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike: 17050 | Highspeed-dd | i7 4790K|4600 Mhz | 16GB DDR3@1600Mhz CL CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 780 TI@1000/1750 | Link

Sky Diver: 33434 | Highspeed-dd | i7 4790K|4600 Mhz | 16GB DDR3@1600Mhz CL CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 780 TI@941/1750 | Link


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maniac1960 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Was du im Endeffekt einschreibst, liegt nicht in meiner Hand, finds aber schade, weil es ein "Wert" von 3Dmark ist, und nicht von mir gefaked, aber mich stört es nicht.


----------



## BertB (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-E WS
da steht aber quasi ne fehlermeldung drin

"RESULT'S FPS SCORE IS TOO HIGH TO BE VALID"

und der combined score ist 7594995 mit 35325.56 fps

kann ja wohl wirklich nicht stimmen,

wer weiß, worans liegt,
sagt ja keiner, dass du rumgetrickst hast,
aber ein korrekter score ist das sicher nicht

lass halt nochmal laufen


----------



## MetallSimon (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike: 6273| MetallSimon| i5 4460 |3,2GHz| 8GB DDR3@1333Mhz CL 9 9 9 24 1T | GTX960@1165/1753|[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5643322"] link[/URL]

OC folgt in kürze

EDIT:
hier mit OC

Fire Strike: 6811| MetallSimon| i5 4460 |3,2GHz| 8GB DDR3@1333Mhz CL 9 9 9 24 1T | [email]GTX960@1336/1846|[URL="http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5643706"] link[/URL]

Feintuning folgt dann irgendwann, hab erstmal nur paar Hebel verschoben


----------



## schneiderbernd (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



BertB schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-E WS
> da steht aber quasi ne fehlermeldung drin
> 
> "RESULT'S FPS SCORE IS TOO HIGH TO BE VALID"
> ...



Cheater☺


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

****UPDATE****


----------



## mahaudi (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike Extrem: 7280  | mahaudi | i7 5960X|5255 Mhz | 16GB DDR4@3000Mhz CL 12 14 14 15 1T | R9 290X@1400/1750 | mahaudi`s 3DMark - Fire Strike Extreme score: 7280 marks with a Radeon R9 290X


----------



## freizeitmanager (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Upadte von meinen neue Arbeits PC

Cloud Gate:
50472| Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4064MHz | 32 GB DDR4-280Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | 2 x EVGA GTX 980 1367/1753MHz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME

Sky Diver:
46419| Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4064MHz | 32 GB DDR4-280Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | 2 x EVGA GTX 980 1367/1753MHz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



mahaudi schrieb:


> Fire Strike Extrem: 7280  | mahaudi | i7 5960X|5255 Mhz | 16GB DDR4@3000Mhz CL 12 14 14 15 1T | R9 290X@1400/1750 | mahaudi`s 3DMark - Fire Strike Extreme score: 7280 marks with a Radeon R9 290X



Das Ergebnis ist ungültig: AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME (Benchmark tessellation load modified by AMD Catalyst driver, result invalid. Check your video driver settings.)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## idontkn0w123 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

FIRESTRIKE ULTRA
2839 | Idontkn0w123 | i7 5820K @ 3.3 GHz (4 GHz) | Crucial BLS2C8G4D240FSA 16 GB  @ 2400MHz, CL 16-16-16 | MSI R9 290 Gaming G4 @ 1125/1400 | Link


----------



## mahaudi (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Dann eben so...

Fire Strike Extrem: 7280  | mahaudi | i7 5960X|5255 Mhz | 16GB DDR4@3000Mhz CL 12 14 14 15 1T | R9 290X@1400/1750 | mahaudi`s 3DMark - Fire Strike Extreme score: 7280 marks with a Radeon R9 290X


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



mahaudi schrieb:


> Dann eben so...



Startpost lesen hilft manchmal: 




> Es ist nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von   AA/AF und *Tesselation* zu erzwingen.


----------



## mahaudi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ah...ok


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



idontkn0w123 schrieb:


> FIRESTRIKE ULTRA
> 2839 | Idontkn0w123 | i7 5820K @ 3.3 GHz (4 GHz) | Crucial  BLS2C8G4D240FSA 16 GB  @ 2400MHz, CL 16-16-16 | MSI R9 290 Gaming G4 @  1125/1400 | Link



Der Link funktioniert nicht, bitte nachtragen.



mahaudi schrieb:


> Ah...ok



Ja, sorry um Dein gutes Ergebnis, aber die Regeln stehen hier seit 2 Jahren so fest und es wäre unfair den anderen gegenüber, wenn ich die Regeln jetzt so einfach ändern würde.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

3DMark Firestrike
10958 | Horst_Koehler | Xeon E3 1231 v3@Stock | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1314/2012 | Link


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*

​


----------



## idontkn0w123 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

So nochmal. Aber direkt mehr Punkte 

FIRESTRIKE ULTRA Single GPU
2937 | Idontkn0w123 | i7 5820K @ 3.3 GHz (4 GHz) | Crucial   BLS2C8G4D240FSA 16 GB  @ 2400MHz, CL 16-16-16 | MSI R9 290 Gaming G4 @   1160/1475 | Link


FIRESTRIKE ULTRA Multi GPU

2 Karten, aktuelle Konfiguration:
5226 | Idontkn0w123 | i7 5820K @ 3.3 GHz (3,6 GHz) | Crucial    BLS2C8G4D240FSA 16 GB  @ 2400MHz, CL 16-16-16 | 2x MSI R9 290 Gaming G4 @    1125/1474 | Link

3 Karten:
6477 | Idontkn0w123 | i7 5820K @ 3.3 GHz (Standard) | Crucial     BLS2C8G4D240FSA 16 GB  @ 2400MHz, CL 16-16-16 | 2x MSI R9 290 Gaming G4 @ 977/1250 & 1x Sapphire Referenz R9 290 @ 977/1250 | Link


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nton29 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike:
11811 | nton29 | i7 4930k @4.2 GHz | 16Gb DDR3 @ 1866 Mhz CL 9-10-9-27 T2 | R9 290x @ 1190/1600 |AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION


----------



## wolflux (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Moin 
Firestrike:
12204 | wolflux | i75820k | @4.5 GHz | 16Gb DDR4 @ 1334 MHz CL14-14-14-35 T1 | GTX 780Ti @ 1280/1850 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99M Killer
Cloudgate:
36151  | wolflux | i75820k | @4.5 GHz | 16Gb DDR4 @ 1334 MHz CL14-14-14-35 T1 | GTX 780Ti @ 1280/1850| NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99M Killer
Ice storm:
181787 | wolflux | i75820k | @4.5 GHz | 16Gb DDR4 @ 1334 MHz CL14-14-14-35 T1 | GTX 780Ti @ 1280/1850 |
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99M Killer
Danke


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ein erster Test. Mehr gibt es wohl nächstes WE 

Firestrike Extreme

5846 | minicoopers| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36  1T | GTX 780 @ 1155/1900/1155 | Link


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FabianHD (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*Update*


Firestrike
9848 | FabianHD | i5-2500K 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz Cl9-10-10-21| Zotac GTX 780 1084/1622Mhz | Link


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*


----------



## minicoopers (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

HIer nochmal ein paar andere Ergebnisse mit der ersten 780 

Ice Storm
202654 | minicoopers| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36  1T | GTX 780 @ 1151/1900/1155 | Link

Ice Storm Extreme
191118| minicoopers| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36  1T | GTX 780 @ 1151/1900/1155 | Link

Cloud Gate
35692| minicoopers| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36  1T | GTX 780 @ 1151/1900/1155 | Link

Firestrike
11654| minicoopers| i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36  1T | GTX 780 @ 1136/1900/1155 | Link


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nton29 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

firestrike:
11885 | nton29 | i74930k | @4.2 GHz | 16 Gb DDR3 @1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 T2 | r9 290x @1200/1600 |AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION
kleine verbesserung


----------



## nton29 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

firestrike:
12058 |nton29 | i74930k | @4.2 GHz | 16 Gb DDR3 @1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 T2 |r9 290x @1230/1600 |AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION
sorry aber grade nochmal nen stabielen durchlauf hin bekommen


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ich hab Dir doch gesagt, dass Du die 12K knackst  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nton29 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

jo hat geklappt


----------



## soldatstar (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike : 9883 | soldatstar | AMD FX-8320 @ 4,8 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-30  | GTX 970 @ 1468/1960 |Link


----------



## Softy (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Schrotti (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike

14018 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 11-11-11-24 2T | 1x GTX 980 @ 1493/2000 | Link


----------



## schneiderbernd (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike

14122 | Schneiderbernd | i7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-9-25 1T | 1x GTX 980 @ 1556/2025 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASRock Z97 Extreme6


----------



## Lutz81 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

FireStrike

12280 | Lutz81 | i7-4790K @ 5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32 1T | GTX 780Ti @1320/3800 | Link


FireStrike Extreme

   6330 | Lutz81 | i7-4790K @ 5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32 1T | GTX 780Ti @1350/3800 | Link


den FireStrike bekomme ich nicht mit 1350/3800 durch..... aber den Extreme kurioserweise


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## steve_gorden88 (4. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Bitte löschen


----------



## steve_gorden88 (4. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 13158| steve_gorden88| i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 11-11-11-27 2T | GTX 980@ 1504/3700 |Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (4. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gkar69 (15. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strikte Extreme

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION


----------



## Softy (15. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



gkar69 schrieb:


> Fire Strikte Extreme
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION



Bitte Startpost beachten.


----------



## FabianHD (15. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*Update*


Firestrike
9994 | FabianHD | i5-2500K 5.2 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz Cl9-10-10-21| Zotac GTX 780 1254/3213Mhz | Link


----------



## Softy (15. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matriach (15. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike
10245 | Matriach | i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming G1 @1479/1878MHz | Link

Firestrike Extreme
5585 | Matriach | i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming G1 @1479/1878MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (18. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (18. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Extreme 

7067 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 980 @1503/4002  | Link


----------



## Softy (19. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (20. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike 

22362 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4,54GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GTX 980 @1506/4002  | Link


----------



## Softy (21. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellr3aser (21. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike

24733 | hellr3aser | i7 5820k 4,8 GHz | 12GB DDR4 @ 3000MHz Cl17-17-17-36|  3-Way GTX 970 1550/3806Mhz | Link


----------



## Softy (26. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



hellr3aser schrieb:


> Firestrike
> 
> 24733 | hellr3aser | i7 5820k 4,8 GHz | 13GB DDR4 @ 3000MHz Cl17-17-17-36|  3-Way GTX 970 1550/3806Mhz | Link



13 GB RAM?  Wie soll das denn gehen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Softy schrieb:


> 13 GB RAM?  Wie soll das denn gehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, theoretisch geht das schon.  3x 4 GB + 1x 1GB. Sind insgesamt die üblichen 4 Riegel.

Aber vermutlich war es ein Tippfehler


----------



## DrDave (26. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

@Softy
Schon Pläne den neuen Draw-Call Test zu integrieren?


----------



## hellr3aser (26. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

sorry sind Natürlich 12 GB


----------



## Softy (26. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja, theoretisch geht das schon.  3x 4 GB + 1x 1GB. Sind insgesamt die üblichen 4 Riegel.
> 
> Aber vermutlich war es ein Tippfehler



Wenn Du mir jetzt noch verrätst, wo man einen 1GB DDR4-Riegel kaufen kann, könnte ich Dir fast glauben 



DrDave schrieb:


> @Softy
> Schon Pläne den neuen Draw-Call Test zu integrieren?



Ja, ich tüftle schon seit Wochen daran  Und ja. Ich integriere alles 



hellr3aser schrieb:


> sorry sind Natürlich 12 GB



Hab's korrigiert  Hat es für den 4. Riegel nicht mehr gereicht?  Oder hast Du Dir gedacht, was nvidia bei der GTX 970 kann, kannst Du schon lange


----------



## Stryke7 (26. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Touché!


----------



## TheRealRayden (27. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike 17773 | TheRealRayden | 5820k @ 4,6 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 12-12-12-30 1T | TITAN X @ 1202 / 1953 Link


----------



## Softy (27. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellr3aser (27. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

so hier noch mal 2-Way SLI

Firestrike

20087 | hellr3aser | i7 5820k 4,81 GHz | 12GB DDR4 @ 3000MHz Cl17-17-17-36| 3-Way GTX 970 1565/3756Mhz | Link


----------



## MADman_One (28. März 2015)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ich habe zwar meine Wasserkühler für die neuen Titan X Karten noch nicht, aber ich habe trotzdem schon mal ein bißchen mit dem Referenzkühler gebencht (+200 GP, +0 Mem...den übertakte ich nicht bevor ich nicht meine Backplates habe). Hier sind die ersten Werte:

Icestorm: 224572 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | Link
Icestorm Extreme: 217269 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | Link
Cloud Gate: 59438 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | Link
Sky Diver: 61465 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | Link
Firestrike: 26184 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | Link
Firestrike Extreme: 15019 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | Link
Firestrike Ultra: 8367 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | Link

Sobald die Kühler da sind, dann werde ich testen was meine Exemplare wirklich können. Bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Softy (28. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nächste Update gibt es in ca. 1 Woche, da ich im Urlaub bin.

edit: Driver Overhead Test hinzugefügt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...2013-fire-strike-ultra-added.html#post5392050


----------



## iGameKudan (28. März 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

IceStorm
 114372 | iGame Kudan| AMD FX 8320 @4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3 2400MHz CL11-11-11-33 2T| PowerColor Radeon HD7950 @950/1250MHz | Link

CloudGate
 15417 | iGame Kudan| AMD FX 8320 @4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3 2400MHz CL11-11-11-33 2T| PowerColor Radeon HD7950 @950/1250MHz | Link

SkyDiver
 18047 | iGame Kudan| AMD FX 8320 @4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3 2400MHz CL11-11-11-33 2T| PowerColor Radeon HD7950 @950/1250MHz | Link

FireStrike
 4833 | iGame Kudan| AMD FX 8320 @4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3 2400MHz CL11-11-11-33 2T| PowerColor Radeon HD7950 @950/1250MHz | Link


----------



## schmiddi2106 (3. April 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Extreme: 5743 | schmiddi2106 | i7-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 @ 1342/1750 Mhz | Link
Firestrike : 11060 | schmiddi2106 | i7-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 @ 1342/1750 Mhz | Link​


----------



## CSharper (4. April 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

16991| Nijo44| i7-4790k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1480/1771 |Link


----------



## nton29 (5. April 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

sind beta treiber erlaubt?


----------



## Softy (5. April 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



nton29 schrieb:


> sind beta treiber erlaubt?




Jop


----------



## True Monkey (6. April 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Extreme Single-GPU

 7301| True Monkey | i7-4790K @ 5,7GHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 CL 7-12-7-1T | Asus GTX 980 Strix @ 1495/2080 | Link

Mal eben einen Achtkerner versägen .......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (7. April 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:



schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> i7-3570K @ 4,3 GHz



Eine exotische CPU hast Du da


----------



## HisN (8. April 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Multi-GPU

Sky Diver: 51492 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan Black @ 1260/1750 | Link
Fire Strike: 20985 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan Black @ 1260/1750 | Link
Fire Strike Extreme: 10764 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan Black @ 1260/1750 | Link

Single-GPU

Sky Diver: 49801 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1506/2000 | Link
Fire Strike: 19373 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1506/2000 | Link
Fire Strike Extreme: 9834 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1506/2000 | Link


----------



## Softy (8. April 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FabianHD (12. April 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*Update*


Firestrike
10365 | FabianHD | i5-2500K 5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz Cl9-10-10-21| Zotac GTX 780 1280/3629Mhz | Link


Edit:

Firestrike
10419 | FabianHD | i5-2500K 5.2 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz Cl9-10-10-21| Zotac GTX 780 1280/3629Mhz | Link


----------



## Softy (13. April 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soldatstar (25. April 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike : 
11668 | soldatstar |  i7-4790K @ 4,8 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 12-12-12-33 | GTX 970 @ 1468/1960 |Link


----------



## hellr3aser (25. April 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike

19374 | hellr3aser | i7 5820k 4,75 GHz | 12GB DDR4 @ 3000MHz Cl17-17-17-36| GTX Titan X 1527/3995Mhz | Link


----------



## Softy (26. April 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*UPDATE*

Firestrike Ultra

6718 | Schrotti | i7-4930k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 980 @ 1469/2001 | Link


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellr3aser (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

UPDATE

Firestrike


19456 | hellr3aser | i7 5820k 4,8 GHz | 12GB DDR4 @ 2666MHz Cl15-15-15-35| GTX Titan X 1533/3960Mhz     Link


----------



## hellr3aser (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike ULTRA


5264 | hellr3aser | i7 5820k 4,8 GHz | 12GB DDR4 @ 2666MHz Cl15-15-15-35| GTX Titan X 1533/3960Mhz         Link


----------



## hellr3aser (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike EXTREME


9936| hellr3aser | i7 5820k 4,8 GHz | 12GB DDR4 @ 3000MHz Cl16-16-16-36| GTX Titan X 1533/3960Mhz              Link


----------



## MADman_One (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*



MADman_One schrieb:


> Firestrike Extreme: 15019 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | Link
> Firestrike Ultra: 8367 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | Link



Hier ein paar Updates:

Firestrike Extreme: 16069 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | Link
Firestrike Ultra: 9034 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | Link


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MADman_One (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Und noch ein paar Werte für die Single-GPU Liste:

Firestrike: 19373 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1520/2000 | Link
Firestrike Extreme: 9929 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1520/2000 | Link
Firestrike Ultra: 5320 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1520/2000 | Link


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellr3aser (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

UPDATE

Firestrike 19534 | hellr3aser | i7 5820k 4,75 GHz | 12GB DDR4 @ 3000MHz Cl17-17-17-36| GTX Titan X 1560/3970Mhz  Link
Firestrike ULTRA    5342 | hellr3aser | i7 5820k 4,75 GHz | 12GB DDR4 @ 3000MHz Cl17-17-17-36| GTX Titan X 1560/3970Mhz     Link


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike 
10237 | KempA | i7 5820k 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 2666MHz 15-15-15-35| R9 290x

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme4


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

@Kempa
Nächstes mal bitte die Taktraten der Grafikkarte mit angeben.

*Update*


----------



## MADman_One (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Hier ein paar kleine Updates, da ich mehr RAM eingebaut habe und der zudem etwas schneller als der alte ist:

Multi-GPU:
Firestrike: 26195 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2667MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | Link
Firestrike Extreme: 16191 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2667MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | Link
Firestrike Ultra: 9100 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2667MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | Link

Single-GPU:
Firestrike: 19477 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2667MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | Link
Firestrike Extreme: 9957 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2667MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | Link
Firestrike Ultra: 5350 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2667MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | Link


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellr3aser (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

UPDATE Single GPU:

Firestrike Extreme 10126 | hellr3aser | i7 5820k 4,75 GHz | 12GB DDR4 @ 3000MHz Cl17-17-17-36| GTX Titan X 1540/2000Mhz Link     Link
Firestrike ULTRA 5361 | hellr3aser | i7 5820k 4,75 GHz | 12GB DDR4 @ 3000MHz Cl17-17-17-36| GTX Titan X 1540/2000Mhz Link       Link


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobiob (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Single GPU:

11039 | Nobiob | Intel I5 3570K @ 4,12GhZ | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-2T | MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G @  1.290 MHz / 1228Mhz / 1.793 MHz

Link


----------



## hellr3aser (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update Single GPU :

Firestrike 19757 | hellr3aser | i7 5820k 4,75 GHz | 12GB DDR4 @ 3000MHz Cl17-17-17-36| GTX Titan X 1560/2030Mhz         Link


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benie (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Single GPU

Firestrike 12579 | Benie | I7 2700K @ 4,7Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 @  1.530 MHz / 1.800 MHz / Link

Ein erster Bench mit ner "neuen" GPU und es ist noch Luft nach oben, denn alles bis jetzt ohne Spannungserhöhung oder Erhöhung des Powertarget.
Nochmal die gute alte "Sandy" in der Tabelle bissel nach oben geschoben. Sonst siehts dort mau aus im oberen Drittel der Tabelle was die "alten" Sandys angeht
Und mal auf die Schnelle um 82 Plätze verbessert


----------



## Nobiob (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*UPDATE*

Single GPU:

Firestrike 11816 | Nobiob | Intel I5 3570K @ 4,12GhZ | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-2T | MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G @  1.438 MHz / 1228Mhz / 1.876 MHz
Link

Firestrike Extrem: 6413 (gleiches Setup wie beim normalen Firestrike)
Link

Firestrike Ultra: 3519 (gleiches Setup wie beim normalen Firestrike)
Link


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GottesMissionar (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*Update*

Firestrike 16941| GottesMissionar | I7 5820K @ 4,2Ghz | 16GB DDR4-2667 16-18-18-43 | EVGA GTX 980TI SC Watercooled @ 1.390 MHz / 1.770 MHz / Link


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GottesMissionar (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*Update*

Firestrike 17175| GottesMissionar | I7 5820K @ 4,2Ghz | 16GB DDR4-2667 16-18-18-43 | EVGA GTX 980TI SC Watercooled @ 1.450 MHz / 1.780 MHz / Link


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benie (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update:

Firestrike 12756 | Benie | I7 2700K @ 4,8Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 @  1.550 MHz / 1.830 MHz / Link


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GottesMissionar (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*Update*

Firestrike 17817 | GottesMissionar | I7 5820K @ 4,4Ghz | 16GB DDR4-2667 15-15-15-35 | EVGA GTX 980TI SC Watercooled @ 1.490 MHz / 1.803 MHz / Link


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## harder777 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike 10098p |  |harder777| i5-4670K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31- 2T |Palit GTX 970 @ 1.282 MHz/1.753 MHz Link


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*u**p-up-up-up-up-up-update*

Und willkommen im Forum, harder777 ​


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

Firestrike: 11905 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4.6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-11-12-28 1T | R9 290 @ 1240/1700 | Link


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayR91 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 17919 | JayR91 | i7-5820K @ 4,4GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2400Mhz 15-15-15-36 | MSI GTX 980 TI 6G @ 1495 / 1960 MHz | Link


----------



## RlPPER (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

EDIT: Ich reiche nach


----------



## JayR91 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

bitte löschen


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update von R9 290X zur GTX 980 ti 

Sky Dikver: 32306| Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX 980 TI 6G @ 1290 / 1753 MHz | Link

Cloude Gate: 29750 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX 980 TI 6G @ 1290 / 1753 MHz | Link

Firestrike Ultra: 4317 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX 980 TI 6G @ 1290 / 1753 MHz | Link

Firestrike Extreme: 7946 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX 980 TI 6G @ 1290 / 1753 MHz | Link

Firestrike: 14757 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX 980 TI 6G @ 1290 / 1753 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

***update***

FireStrike: 
11556 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GTX 970 @ 1500/3861 | Link


FireStrike Extreme:
5918 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GTX 970 @ 1500/3861 | Link


Cloudgate:
32534 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GTX 970 @ 1500/3861 | Link


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*u**p-up-up-up-up-up-update*


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

***update***

SkyDriver: 
32577 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GTX 970 @ 1500/3861 | Link


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*update*


----------



## MrHide (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

17710 | MrHide | i7-5930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980Ti @ 1480/4000 |


----------



## MrHide (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

17710 | MrHide | i7-5930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980Ti @ 1480/4000 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iltisjim (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Extreme: 11475 | iltisjim | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 667 MHz 9-9-9-24| 2x GTX 980@ 1.340/
    1.768 MHz     NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO
Firestrike                    : 19467 | iltisjim | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 667 MHz 9-9-9-24| 2x GTX 980@ 1.340/
    1.768 MHz    NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## veteran (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update:
Firestrike: 15494 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL  9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 TI Asus strixx @ 1395MHz Boost/1800MHz |Link|


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Nehm ich gleich noch mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## veteran (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Softy schrieb:


> Nehm ich gleich noch mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boah Danke sehr schnell


----------



## iltisjim (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ab Boost 1502 bekomme ich nen grauen Bildschirm wie könnte ich denn nochmehr rausholen ? An die voltage wollte ich nicht ran gehen.


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Habe seit heute auch eine 980 Ti und bin noch am rumtesten. Aber ohne Spannungserhöhung wird da wohl nicht mehr viel gehen


----------



## iltisjim (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Das ist aber doch so arg riskant&#55357;&#56870;


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Also ich habe noch keine Grafikkarte durch Spannungserhöhung geschrottet. Nur mit der VRAM-Spannung sollte man vorsichtig sein, keine Ahnung, ob man die bei der 980 Ti überhaupt noch erhöhen kann.

Für weitere Diskussionen möchte ich auf den Diskussionsthread verweisen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259343-3dmark-2013-diskussionsthread.html

Hier sollten eigentlich nur Scores gepostet werden, damit es nicht zu unübersichtlich wird


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Erster Versuch mit der 980 Ti:

FS Ultra: 4790 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link

FS Extreme: 8978 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link

FS: 16698 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link

Icestorm Unlimited: 218854 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 |Link


----------



## veteran (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Extreme: 8174 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL   9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 TI Asus strixx @ 1400MHz Boost/1800MHz|Link| 

Ultra: 4478 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL   9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 TI Asus strixx @ 1400MHz Boost/1800MHz|Link|

Und noch ein kleines Update:

Firestrike: 16054 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL    9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 TI Asus strixx @ 1491MHz Boost/1800MHz|Link|

Jetzt soll aber gut sein!


----------



## Bull56 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Irgendwie wird es nochmal Zeit ein Benchmarkupdate rauszuhauen...
wenn ich Zuhause wäre und an meiner Benchbox mal weiter arbeiten könnte... Bis jetzt hat mich mal noch keiner vom Thron gestoßen 

Jemand da mit 4x GTX Titan X oder 4x GTX 980 Ti oder 4x Fury X ?


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

So richtig komme ich noch nicht an die X ran, UPDATE

Sky Dikver: 33478| Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX 980 TI 6G @ 1440 / 1803 MHz | Link

Firestrike: 15657 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX 980 TI 6G @ 1440 / 1753 MHz | Link

Firestrike Extreme: 8886 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX 980 TI 6G @ 1504 / 1903 MHz | Link

Firestrike Ultra: 4768 | Gohrbi | i7-3770K @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX 980 TI 6G @ 1504 / 1903 MHz | Link


----------



## pagani-s (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Cloude Gate: 6907 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 1605 @ 3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz 11-11-11-28 | Gainward 8800Gts GSglH 1Gb @ 730 / 1050 MHz | Link

Icestorm: 83379 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 1605 @ 3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz 11-11-11-28 | Gainward 8800Gts GSglH 1Gb @ 730 / 1050 MHz | Link

und hier schon das update

Cloude Gate: 6907 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz 11-11-11-28 | Gainward 8800Gts GSglH 1Gb @ 730 / 1050 MHz | Link

Icestorm: 83379 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz 11-11-11-28 | Gainward 8800Gts GSglH 1Gb @ 730 / 1050 MHz | Link


----------



## bath92 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 11282 | bath92 | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1200/1400 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

sorry hab ausversehn zitieren statt bearbeiten gedrückt.
das feld hier bitte löschen oder ignorieren


----------



## pagani-s (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

war fleißig 

Skydiver: 16970 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz 11-11-11-28 | Gigabyte 7970 Ghz 3Gb 1100/1500 MHz | Link

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA : 2029 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz 11-11-11-28 | Gigabyte 7970 Ghz 3Gb 1100/1500 MHz | Link

FireStrikeExtreme: 3693 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz 11-11-11-28 | Gigabyte 7970 Ghz 3Gb 1100/1500 MHz | Link

FireStrike: 7190 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz 11-11-11-28 | Gigabyte 7970 Ghz 3Gb 1100/1500 MHz | Link

Cloudgate: 16210 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz 11-11-11-28 | Gigabyte 7970 Ghz 3GB 1100/1500 MHz | Link

IcestormExtreme : 98829 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz 11-11-11-28 | Gigabyte 7970 Ghz 3Gb 1100/1500 MHz | Link

Icestorm : 103644 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz 11-11-11-28 | Gigabyte 7970 Ghz 3Gb 1100/1500 MHz | Link

IcestormUnlimited : 106462 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 1605 @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600Mhz 11-11-11-28 | Gigabyte 7970 Ghz 3Gb 1100/1500 MHz | Link


----------



## pagani-s (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

sorry bin zu müde bitte auch löschen

edit: hab genug posts verschwendet.
deshalb antworte ich hier


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite gerade auch wieder an neuen Ergebnissen ...   aber habe ein Problem.  Mein FX 8350+ GTX780 ist ohne OC langsamer als mein alter X6 mit einer 570 ?!




peinlich für amd. naja zen sollte bessser werden.
würd ja trotzdem gern mal nen fx8... in die finger bekommen. wenn auch nur nen kleinen.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ich arbeite gerade auch wieder an neuen Ergebnissen ...   aber habe ein Problem.  Mein FX 8350+ GTX780 ist ohne OC langsamer als mein alter X6 mit einer 570 ?!


----------



## Softy (1. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skydiver: 38494 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2050 | Link

Update Firestrike: 17296 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 10-13-11-20 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2050 | Link


----------



## MrHide (3. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

UPDATE!!! ^^

MrHide: 18122 | MrHide | i7 5930K @ 4,5Ghz | 16 GB DDR4-3000Mhz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid @ 1500/2003 | Link


----------



## Mkay7 (4. August 2015)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Firestrike: 15011 | Mkay7 | i7-4770K @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24  | GTX 980Ti @ 1320/1753


----------



## veteran (5. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*Update:*

Extreme: 9138 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL    9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 TI Asus strixx @ 1507MHz Boost/1875MHz|Link|

Ultra: 4970 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL    9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 TI Asus strixx @ 1507MHz Boost/1875MHz|Link|

Firestrike: 16849 | veteran | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL     9-10-11-28 2T | GTX 980 TI Asus strixx @ 1507MHz Boost/1875MHz|Link|


----------



## JayR91 (8. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ein kleines Update
Firestrike: 18184 | JayR91 | i7-5820K @ 4,5GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2400Mhz 15-15-15-36 | MSI GTX 980 TI 6G @ 1518 / 2000 MHz | Link


----------



## MrHide (9. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

UPDATE!!! 

Firestrike Performance: 18200 | MrHide | i7 5930K @ 4,625Ghz | 16 GB DDR4-3000Mhz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid @ 1500/2003 |  Link


----------



## Softy (11. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



MrHide schrieb:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> Firestrike Performance: 18200 | MrHide | i7 5930K @ 4,625Ghz | 16 GB DDR4-3000Mhz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid @ 1500/2003 | Link



Der Link funktioniert nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (11. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 17401 | Vodkaice87 | I7 5820K @ 4,25 Ghz | 16 GB DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Inno3d GTX 980 Ti iChill X3 Air Boss Ultra @ 1429/2000 | Link


----------



## MrHide (11. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Softy schrieb:


> Der Link funktioniert nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geht wieder


----------



## Softy (12. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



MrHide schrieb:


> geht wieder



Geht leider immer noch nicht  Poste einfach den Link zum Score oder lade das Bild hier hoch, dann mache ich das (ausnahmsweise ) mit dem Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrHide (12. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ich hänge den Link an, öffne ihn in der Vorschau und kopiere die Tapadresse. Dann füge ich ihn ein. Dann teste ich ihn und er geht immer. Am nächsten Tag geht er komischerweise nicht mehr.  Ich hab keine Ahnung warum. Ich machs heute Abend nochmal neu. Vielleicht sollte ich das Bild aus meinem Album danach nicht löschen.


----------



## Softy (12. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Kriegen wir schon noch hin  Ja, Du darfst das Bild nicht aus dem Album löschen. Kannst Du es nicht hier hochladen?


----------



## MrHide (12. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ich hab den Link nochmal erstellt und das Albumbild nicht gelöscht. Die posts hier können ja jetzt alle wieder gelöscht werden. Danke Softy, dass du so geduldig mit mir bist. Ist man ja von Forumsmoderatoren nicht so gewohnt^^


----------



## Softy (12. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Jetzt hat es geklappt 

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## CSharper (15. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 20000 | Nijo44 | i7-5960x @ 4,625 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X  @ 1520/2008 Link


----------



## Softy (16. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Firestrike: 20000 | Nijo44 | i7-5960x @ 4,625 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X  @ 1520/2008 Link



Geniale Punktlandung  Und Glückwunsch zur Pole Position 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CSharper (16. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Danke vielmals

Hier noch ein weiterer Score

Firestrike Extreme: 10328 | Nijo44 | i7-5960x @ 4,625 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X @ 1525/2001 Link

Edit:

Firestrike Ultra: 5488| Nijo44 | i7-5960x @ 4,625 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X @ 1525/2001 Link


MultiGpu:


Firestrike Ultra: 9399| Nijo44 | i7-5960x @ 4,625 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X @ 1500/1965 Link

Firestrike Extreme: 18233| Nijo44 | i7-5960x @ 4,625 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X @ 1505/1965 Link


----------



## JayR91 (16. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Nochmal ein Update:

Firestrike: 18585 | JayR91 | i7-5820K @ 4,7GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2400Mhz 15-15-15-36 | MSI GTX 980 TI 6G @ 1523 / 2000 MHz | Link

Ich frag mich ob die CPU noch höher geht


----------



## Softy (16. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## CSharper (16. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 28518 | Nijo44 | i7-5960x @ 4,625 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X  @ 1520/1965 Link


----------



## Softy (17. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Firestrike: 28518 | Nijo44 | i7-5960x @ 4,625 GHz |  16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X  @ 1520/1965 Link



Geiler Score  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Highspeed-dd (19. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Extreme: 13826 | Highspeed-dd | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 TI  @ 1200/ 1.788 Link

Fire Strike 1.1  : 21727 | Highspeed-dd | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 TI  @ 1200/ 1.788   Link

Fire Strike Ultra 1.1  : 8093   | Highspeed-dd | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 TI  @ 1200/ 1.788  Link


----------



## CSharper (19. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Auf den ersten Blick schon gedacht wie diese Score's möglich sind


----------



## Softy (21. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Highspeed-dd schrieb:


> Firestrike Extreme: 13826 | Highspeed-dd | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 TI  @ 1200/ 1.788 Link
> 
> Fire Strike 1.1  : 21727 | Highspeed-dd | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 TI  @ 1200/ 1.788   Link
> 
> Fire Strike Ultra 1.1  : 8093   | Highspeed-dd | i7-4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 980 TI  @ 1200/ 1.788  Link



Der mittlere Link hat nicht funktioniert. Aber der Papa hat's gerichtet 

Und in Zukunft bitte die Anzahl der Grafikkarten angeben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Vom 26.08. - 10.09. bin ich im Urlaub. Also haut entweder jetzt noch die Scores raus, oder... wartet


----------



## Highspeed-dd (21. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

THX, wird gemacht.


----------



## Chris40611 (29. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

3570K-16g ddr3 - 980ti inno3d hybrid @ 1430mhz .... und nur 13500 punkte im Firestrike.
Was stimmt bei mir nicht o.O


----------



## JayR91 (30. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Chris40611 schrieb:


> 3570K-16g ddr3 - 980ti inno3d hybrid @ 1430mhz .... und nur 13500 punkte im Firestrike.
> Was stimmt bei mir nicht o.O


Stell Link rein, dann können wir es dir sagen


----------



## Highspeed-dd (30. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Chris40611 schrieb:


> 3570K-16g ddr3 - 980ti inno3d hybrid @ 1430mhz .... und nur 13500 punkte im Firestrike.
> Was stimmt bei mir nicht o.O



Die Karte scheint rein vom ersten hinschauen ok zu sein, eher liegt die niedere Punkte Zahl an CPU. Anzahl der Kerne  4 
Anzahl der Threads  4 

Ich hab den I7 4790K verbaut, Anzahl der Kerne  4 , Anzahl der Threads  8. Somit lande ich single mit meiner GTX 980 TI so zwischen 14500 und 15500.
Mich wundert also deine Punktzahl nicht , aber das hat nichts mit der karte zu tun. Da bin ich mir zu 99% sicher.

Hier mal 2 Benchmarks von mir single : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z97-G45 GAMING (MS-7821)  <<<Bester Run  15844 Punkte
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z97-G45 GAMING (MS-7821)  <<< Schlechtester Run 14303 Punkte

Jetzt vergleiche nur mal die Graphics Score, die sollte bei dir auch so ausschauen.  Physics Score und Combined Score sind sicher etwas schlechter. Und das wäre dem CPU zu verdanken.


----------



## Chris40611 (30. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ja gut da habt ihr recht...

Mein GPU Score liegt bei 20300 Punkte im Firestrike.

Wo liegt ihr?


----------



## Highspeed-dd (30. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

980ti inno3d hybrid @ 1430mhz ......20300....voll normal.......Zotac GTX Geforce 980 TI @ 1200 mhz.....Graphics Score   19326  Punkte....also alles gut bei dir.....ist dein CPU, ganz einfach, die bremst deine Karte etwas aus, wirrste aber in Spielen noch nicht wirklich merken.


----------



## Chris40611 (30. August 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

alles klar. dann passt ja alles  

skylake kommt bald.
dann versuchen  wir es nochmal!


----------



## Jimiblu (4. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike 1.1:

10002 // Jimiblu // i5-4570 @ 3,2 GHz // 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 // Sapphire R9 390 Nitro @ 1100/1700 MHz // Link


----------



## JonnyFaust (8. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike:16723|JonnyFaust| i7-4770K@ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1505/1924 |  Link


----------



## Bull56 (8. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Leute macht euch auf was gefasst!  Ich wurde geschlagen und bin jetzt auch wieder am Drücker


----------



## Softy (10. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Hier bitte nur Scores posten, allgemeine Fragen können hier gestellt werden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259343-3dmark-2013-diskussionsthread.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bull56 (12. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Ultra:5197|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1439/1916 | http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5975009

Firestrike Extreme:9788|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5975105

Firestrike :19870|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5975169

SKY DIVER:46215|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | http://www.3dmark.com/sd/3355743

Cloudgate:50042|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | http://www.3dmark.com/cg/3040991

Icestorm Unlimited:220752|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8570165

Icestorm Extreme:208983|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8570195

Icestorm: 218396|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1417/1916 | http://www.3dmark.com/is/3223847


----------



## Softy (14. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

@Bull56
Du hast bei allen Benchmarks den gleichen Link mit 5007 Punkten (FS Ultra) angegeben. Daher kommt erstmal nur dieser Score in die Rangliste. Den Rest bitte korrigieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bull56 (14. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Softy schrieb:


> @Bull56
> Du hast bei allen Benchmarks den gleichen Link mit 5007 Punkten (FS Ultra) angegeben. Daher kommt erstmal nur dieser Score in die Rangliste. Den Rest bitte korrigieren
> 
> 
> ...



Habe es editiert, hier wird man doch bescheuert, habe es 3 mal versucht und immer wieder kamen die 5007 bei jedem link. habe jetzt einfach direkt den link so rein geschrieben 

Multi-GPU Benchmarks haben sich wegen Netzteil und Grafikkartenausfall auch erstmal erledigt


----------



## Bull56 (15. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Ultra:9457|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 2xGTX 980 Ti @ 1439/1916 | Link


----------



## Chris40611 (15. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V LX

3570k @ 1,25V @4,43ghz 
980ti - inno3d hybrid kühlung
16gb ddr3 2400er ripjaws

was meint ihr? 
gut oder schlecht für meine config?

Antworten bitte per PN.
Danke!


----------



## Bull56 (17. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Chris40611 schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V LX
> 
> 3570k @ 1,25V @4,43ghz
> 980ti - inno3d hybrid kühlung
> ...



Möchtest du nun in die Highscores oder eine Private Session starten?

Die score ist wohl soweit okay, aber aus der CPU und der GPU ist noch was rauszuholen...


----------



## Chris40611 (18. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ich arbeite noch an der CPU.
Die GPU möchte ich so belassen.

Danach kannste das ganze online stellen.

Danke!


----------



## Softy (18. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

@Bull56
Ich saß jetzt eine halbe Stunde dran, um die beschissenen Links umzuwandeln und ins Ranking einzufügen  Das war das erste und letzte Mal, in Zukunft: Selber machen! 

@Chris40611
Wenn der Score mit ins Ranking soll, bitte so wie im Startpost beschrieben posten. Danke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bull56 (18. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Softy schrieb:


> @Bull56
> Ich saß jetzt eine halbe Stunde dran, um die beschissenen Links umzuwandeln und ins Ranking einzufügen  Das war das erste und letzte Mal, in Zukunft: Selber machen!


Pff, du Softy! 

dafür habe ich eine neue Top1 Score für Firestrike 

Firestrike:28537|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1738/1999 | Link

Cloudgate:57583|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1738/1999 | Link

Eigentlich lag die errechnete Taktung der GPU's bei 1538MHz, aber GPU-Z und 3DMark sind definitiv für die 1738MHz...


----------



## CSharper (19. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

MGPu:

Firestrike: 28719| Nijo44 | i7-5960x @ 4.75 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X @ 1499/1965 Link

Firestrike Ultra: 9708| Nijo44 | i7-5960x @ 4.75 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X @ 1525/1965 Link

solange der Bull seine 4 980Ti nicht loslassen kann, bleib ich auf dem Thorn


----------



## Bull56 (19. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Das denkst auch nur du...

Firestrike:28872 |Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,874 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1738/1999 | Link

Firestrike Ultra :9607 |Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,874 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1738/1999 | Link


----------



## CSharper (19. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Hmm

Mgpu:

Firestrike: 29039| Nijo44 | i7-5960x @ 4.75 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX Titan X @ 1525/1965 Link

mal ne Frage nebenbei, 1.7 Ghz Core Takt?


----------



## Bull56 (19. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Mist mein Netzteil ist am Ende... 

Oben schon erklärt, kommt vom modifizierten BIOS, sind real knapp 200MHz weniger... 

Jetzt hilft nur noch ein zweites Netzteil, eine abgeschlossene RMA bezüglich der anderen 980 Ti und am besten noch Subzero 

Welches BIOS hast du auf deiner Titan und bei wieviel Volt bist du?


----------



## CSharper (19. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ok easy übersehen

Also warten 4 Ti's auf uns?

Bei 1.24, also es wär noch Spielraum. Aber will das den Vrms nicht antun. Hab nur das Power Target erhöht auf 350 Watt.

So lassen wir das, machen mit PN weiter


----------



## SilentAndre (19. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

hey hab mein Notebook mal mit dem firestrike getestet aber irgenwie taktet die gpu während des Tests immer wieder runter also von 1150 auf 800 und den speichertakt ebenso. bei spielen passiert das aber nie..


----------



## Softy (19. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Bull56 schrieb:


> Firestrike Ultra :9607 |Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,874 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1738/1999 |Link



Falscher Link   



SilentAndre schrieb:


> hey hab mein Notebook mal mit dem firestrike getestet aber irgenwie taktet die gpu während des Tests immer wieder runter also von 1150 auf 800 und den speichertakt ebenso. bei spielen passiert das aber nie..



Bitte hier nur Scores posten, für alles andere gibt es den 3DMark (2013) Diskussionsthread

@Bull und Nijo
Bitte die Anzahl der Grafikkarten mit angeben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bull56 (30. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Mein 1250W Reservenetzteil schafft tatsächlich 1350W aus der Steckdose zu ziehen, bei Firestrike Ultra wollte der PC dann aber 1450W+ und das Netzteil hat sich verabschiedet... Mehr Takt bekomme ich unter luft erstmal nicht hin, wenn es Zeitlich passt und morgen mein EVGA 1600W aus der RMA kommt, wird mal alles unter Wakü getestet 


Firestrike Ultra: Netzteil tot

Firestrike Extreme:23242|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3xGTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 |Link

Firestrike :33306|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3xGTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 |Link

SKY DIVER:63530||Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3xGTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 |Link

Cloudgate:55281|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3xGTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 |Link


----------



## Bull56 (30. September 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Tante Edit, erstes 5-Stelliges Firestrike Ultra Ergebnis hier im Forum und mein Netzteil schafft plötzlich 1480W 

Firestrike Ultra:13431|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3xGTX 980 Ti @ 1443/1952 | Link


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bull56 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Extreme:27507|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,874 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 4xGTX 980 Ti @ 1537/1993 |Link

Firestrike Ultra :17337|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 4xGTX 980 Ti @ 1537/1993 |Link

Cloudgate:58047|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 4xGTX 980 Ti @ 1537/1993 |Link


Leider macht meine CPU bei der Grafikmacht schlapp. In Firestrike und allen niedrigeren Benches takten sich die Grafikkarten Automatisch runter weil sie unter 40% Auslastung haben und die CPU kommt nicht mehr hinterher. daher (siehe Cloudgate) sind die Werte nur minimal über den Werten der 3 GPU's von vorher. Also muss einiges mehr an CPU-Takt kommen. Man schauen wie ich das Problem lösen kann!
Wie mächtig der PC aber ist, sieht man an der Grafikpower bei Firestrike Ultra - Platz 7 Weltweit in der Futuremark HOF und die schnellsten Ti's weltweit. Weiteres folgt die kommenden Wochen, soweit ich Zeit finde!
Systemleistung unter voller Last sind ganze 2300W+ aus der Steckdose (Board, CPU und GPU's)


----------



## JayR91 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 18714 | JayR91 | i7-5820K @ 4,7GHz | 8 GB DDR4-2400Mhz 15-15-15-36 | MSI GTX 980 TI 6G @ 1541 / 2000 MHz | Link
Näher komm ich nicht an eure Titan X :/


----------



## Bull56 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Aus langeweile belege ich mal die ersten Plätze in allem DX Draw-Calls 

DX11 MultiThread:1132484|Bull56| i7-4800MQX@ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11 -11- 11- 28 1T | GTX 870M 941/1250MHz | Link

DX11 SingleThread:1145147|Bull56| i7-4800MQX@ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11 -11- 11- 28 1T | GTX 870M 941/1250MHz | Link

DX12:11320471|Bull56| i7-4800MQX@ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11 -11- 11- 28 1T | GTX 870M 941/1250MHz | Link

Mantle:0|Bull56| i7-4800MQX@ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11 -11- 11- 28 1T | GTX 870M 941/1250MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ganz ohne Konkurrenz ist es doch auch langweilig

DX11 MultiThread:1227009|DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10 -12- 11- 28 1T | HD7950 1300/1750MHz | Link

DX11 SingleThread:1273813|DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10 -12- 11- 28 1T | HD7950 1300/1750MHz | Link

Mantle:15397763|DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10 -12- 11- 28 1T | HD7950 1300/1750MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



DrDave schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Konkurrenz ist es doch auch langweilig



Stimmt :

DX11 MultiThread:  2 483 775  | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link 

DX11 SingleThread: 2 422 457 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link

DX12: 21 210 051 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link

Mantle: 0 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2000 | Link


----------



## PitBull (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*Fire Strike Extreme

9712| PitBull | 5960x @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 @ 3200Mhz CL 16-16-16-35 2T |GTX 980 Ti @ 1504/2153| Link*


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 18796  | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2100 | Link 

Firestrike Extreme: 9568 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1525/2100 | Link 

edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

neues spielzeug


Icestorm: 172508| pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | Gtx980 @ 1203/1800 | Link

Cloudgate: 28787| pagani-s | | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | Gtx980 @ 1203/1800 | Link

Firestrike: 12140 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | Gtx980 @ 1203/1800 | Link

SKY DIVER: 29659| pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | Gtx980 @ 1203/1800 | Link

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA: 3299 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | Gtx980 @ 1203/1800 | Link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME: 6396 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | Gtx980 @ 1203/1800 | Link


update:
Firestrike: 12921 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | Gtx980 @ 1350/1800 | Link 

DX11 MultiThread: 2 709 936 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 980  @ 1203/1800 | Link 

DX11 SingleThread: 1 492 268 | pagani-s |  i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 980  @ 1203/1800 | Link 

DX12: 18 379 245 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 980  @ 1203/1800 | Link 

Mantle: 0 | pagani-s| i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 980  @ 1203/1800 | Link


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Icestorm Unlimited : 175012| pagani-s | I7 3770k @ 4500 Mhz | 16Gb DDR3- 1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Gtx980 @ 1366/1813 | link


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

**Update**


----------



## s3rious (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Icestorm: 158801 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 970 @ 1076/1753/1216 | Link
Cloudgate: 25647 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 970 @ 1076/1753/1216 | Link
Firestrike:     9017 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 970 @ 1076/1753/1216 | Link


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

**Update**


----------



## pagani-s (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 2388 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 X6 1605 @ 3GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 | Gtx470 @ 608/837Mhz | Link

SKY DIVER: 9463 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 X6 1605 @ 3GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 | Gtx470 @ 608/837Mhz | Link

CLOUD GATE: 11022 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 X6 1605 @ 3GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 | Gtx470 @ 608/837Mhz |Link

ICE STORM: 89246 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 X6 1605 @ 3GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 | Gtx470 @ 608/837Mhz |Link


hier mal den hammer rausgeholt 
leider nicht viel gebracht und bei manchen tests wurds der kleinen gtx 470 so warm das der afterburner sich abgestellt hat.

Firestrike: 2421 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 | Gtx470 @ 804/901Mhz | Link

SKY DIVER: 10145 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 | Gtx470 @ 608/837Mhz | Link

CLOUD GATE: 12679 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 | Gtx470 @ 608/837Mhz | Link

ICE STORM EXTREME: 93567 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 | Gtx470 @ 800/900Mhz |Link]

ICE STORM: 106650 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 | Gtx470 @ 800/900Mhz | Link

ICE STORM UNLIMITED: 103997 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 | Gtx470 @ 800/900Mhz |Link

das ist mir fast schon peinlich
FIRE STRIKE ULTRA: 205 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 | Gtx470 @ 800/900Mhz |Link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME:736 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 | Gtx470 @ 608/837Mhz |Link

API OVERHEAD TEST
DX11 Multi-threaded draw calls per second 1 092 139| pagani-s |Phenom 2 X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 | Gtx470 @ 800/900Mhz | Link

DX11 Single-threaded draw calls per second 1 193 002| pagani-s |Phenom 2 X6 1605 @ 3,8GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 | Gtx470 @ 800/900Mhz | Link

die werte mit 0 punkte lass ich mal weg


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. November 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 10601 | Xaphyr | i5-6600 @ Stock| 16GB DDR4-2133MHz CL 12-12-12-28 2T | 1x r9 390 @ 1120/2560/1630 | Link


----------



## Xaphyr (12. November 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

(Mal ne Frage OT, wie schafft man es, dass das Forum den Avatar und die BB-Codes akzeptiert und Bildoberflächen anzeigt?
Irgendiwe bin hier ich wohl zu doof dafür. )


edit: Avatar klappt ja schonmal. Hab übersehen dass man keine GIFs nehmen darf.
Aber wie zum Henker bekomme ich mein sysProfile als Bildverlinkung in die Sig?


----------



## Softy (13. November 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Aber wie zum Henker bekomme ich mein sysProfile als Bildverlinkung in die Sig?



Du musst unter Benutzerkontrollzentrum -> Benutzergruppen der Sysprofile-Member Gruppe beitreten.

P.S. Update kommt am Wochenende


----------



## Xaphyr (13. November 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Softy schrieb:


> Du musst unter Benutzerkontrollzentrum -> Benutzergruppen der Sysprofile-Member Gruppe beitreten.
> 
> P.S. Update kommt am Wochenende



Ach sooo, danke sehr.
Mach dir keinen Stress, ich mach mir auch keinen. 

edit: Hat gefunzt!


----------



## Andy_1981 (17. November 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike:
17879| Andy_1981 | I7-6700K @ 4,5 Ghz | Kingston HyperX Fury 32Gb DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-36 | GTX 980Ti @ 1499/2025 | ​NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,MSI Z170A KRAIT GAMING (MS-7984)​Firestrike Extreme:
9301| Andy_1981 | I7-6700K @ 4,5 Ghz | Kingston HyperX Fury 32Gb DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-36 | GTX 980Ti @ 1499/2025 | 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,MSI Z170A KRAIT GAMING (MS-7984)

Firestrike Ultra:
5028| Andy_1981 | I7-6700K @ 4,5 Ghz | Kingston HyperX Fury 32Gb DDR4-3000Mhz CL 15-15-15-36 | GTX 980Ti @ 1499/2025 | ​NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,MSI Z170A KRAIT GAMING (MS-7984)


----------



## Softy (20. November 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bull56 (20. November 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Firestrike Extreme:11683|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 5,76 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 11-13-14-15 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1841/2081 |Link


sollte für #1 reichen...


----------



## pagani-s (21. November 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

ein paar werte für den 1.platz von unten 

ICE STORM UNLIMITED:  28096 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800 | Link

ICE STORM EXTREME:  18793 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800 | Link

ICE STORM:  30198| pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800 | Link

SKY DIVER: 1752 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800 | Link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME: 222 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800 | Link

FIRE STRIKE : 469 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800 | Link

CLOUD GATE:  2761 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800 | Link

ICE STORM: 41947| pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Gtx470 @ 608/837 | Link

(oc GTX470)
ICE STORM UNLIMITED: 43484 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Gtx470 @ 801/901 | Link

SKY DIVER: 7021 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,856 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1856MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Gtx470 @ 608/837 | Link
(oc GTX470)
FIRE STRIKE: 2718 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,856 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1856MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Gtx470 @ 801/901 | Link

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA: pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Gtx470 @ 608/837 | Link

CLOUD GATE: pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,856 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1856MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Gtx470 @ 608/837 | Link

API OVERHEAD TEST

DX11 MultiThread: 267 822 | pagani-s |Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800  | Link 

DX11 SingleThread: 283 331| pagani-s | Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800  | Link 

DX12: 0 | pagani-s |Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800  | Link 

Mantle: 2 324 832 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800  | Link

erstaunlich aber der mantlewert packts auf platz 2

API OVERHEAD TEST mit gtx470

DX11 MultiThread: 583417 | pagani-s |Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Gtx470 @ 801/901 |Link

DX11 SingleThread: 583742| pagani-s | Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Gtx470 @ 801/901 |Link 

DX12: 0 | pagani-s |Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Gtx470 @ 801/901 |Link

Mantle: 0 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1792MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Gtx470 @ 801/901 |Link


achso platz 23 bei skydiver single gpu kannste löschen das war da keine andere ram-timingeinstellung sondern nur ein tipfehler. sogesehn ist das höhere ergebnis das update vom kleineren.


----------



## Bull56 (21. November 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

6700K ausprobiert...

Firestrike Extreme:19048|Bull56| i7-6700K@ 5,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 11-13-14-15 2T | 2x GTX 980 Ti @ 1707/2022 |Link

trotz nur vier Kernen hats für Platz 2 Weltweit gereicht, mehr kommt dann wenn ich wieder LN2 habe...


----------



## pagani-s (24. November 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

update
API OVERHEAD TEST

DX11 MultiThread: 267 822 | pagani-s |Athlon 5150 @ 1,9 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1917MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800 | Link 

DX11 SingleThread: 303887| pagani-s | Athlon 5150 @ 1,9 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1917MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800 | Link 

DX12: 0 | pagani-s |Athlon 5150 @ 1,9GHz | 4GB DDR3-1917MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800 | Link 

Mantle: 2 529 186 | pagani-s| Athlon 5150 @ 1,9 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1917MHz CL 9-10-9-26 CR1 | Radeon Hd 8400 @ 600/800 | Link


----------



## Softy (25. November 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (26. November 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

update
mit ht
Icestorm: 186110| pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | Gtx980 @ 1350/1800 | Link

ohne ht
Icestorm: 201084| pagani-s | i7-3770K @4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | Gtx980 @ 1350/1800 | Link

update ohne ht

DX11 MultiThread: 2 442 873 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 980 @ 1350/1800 | Link 

DX11 SingleThread: 1 515 635 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 980 @ 1350/1800 | Link 

DX12: 16 145 229 | pagani-s | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 980 @ 1350/1800 | Link 

Mantle: 0 | pagani-s| i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | GTX 980 @ 1350/1800 | Link


----------



## Softy (29. November 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

@pagani-s
Jeder User kann pro gleichem System nur einmal in die Liste, daher habe ich die schlechteren Scores weggelassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OCK-Devil (29. November 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike 14175
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z97 GAMING 7 (MS-7916)
Cloud Gate 32137
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z97 GAMING 7 (MS-7916)


----------



## Softy (30. November 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



OCK-Devil schrieb:


> Fire Strike 14175
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z97 GAMING 7 (MS-7916)
> Cloud Gate 32137
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,MSI Z97 GAMING 7 (MS-7916)



Willkommen im Forum 

Wenn Deine Scores mit in die Rangliste sollen, bitte den Startpost beachten (bzw. die Ergebnisse wie alle anderen posten. Naja die meisten anderen ).


----------



## Bull56 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Ultra:5516|Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 11-13-14-15 2T | 1x R9 390x2 @ 1102/1250 | Link

Meine neueste errungenschaft


----------



## sleipDE (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike: 12300 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 CR2 | R9 390 @ 1235/1703 | LINK

Fire Strike Ultra: 2978 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 CR2 | R9 390 @ 1125/1635 | LINK

Fire Strike Extrem: 5656 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 CR2 | R9 390 @ 1125/1635 | LINK

Sky Diver: 28118 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 CR2 | R9 390 @ 1135/1680 | LINK

Cloud Gate: 26854 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 CR2 | R9 390 @ 1235/1703 | LINK


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s3rious (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update

Icestorm: 156456 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 980ti @ 1051/1753/1140 | Link
Cloudgate: 27921 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 980ti @ 1051/1753/1140 | Link
Firestrike: 13999 | s3rious | i7-4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | GTX 980ti @ 1051/1753/1140 | Link


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [PCGHX &amp; HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update

Firestrike: 11406 | Evgasüchtiger | I7 4770K @ 4,7GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL9 -10-9-28 1T | R9 290 VaporX @ 1175/1500 |





AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF

mehr Punkte als letztes Jahr mit viel weniger Takt


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ich hau hier jetzt auch mal die Ergebnisse der letzten Session raus.  Sind sch***e,  weil die Grafikkarte nur rumspinnt.  Aber ich hab keine Lust mehr die Ergebnisse gespeichert halten zu müssen  
Und komme derzeit auch nicht dazu, mich mal wieder damit zu beschäftigen. 
*

Fire Strike 1.1: 8453| Stryke7 | AMD FX 8350 @ 4815Mhz | 16GB  Corsair XMS3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 780 SC @  1137Mhz/1502Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0

Sky Diver 1.0: 24193| Stryke7 | AMD FX 8350 @ 4816Mhz | 16GB  Corsair XMS3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 780 SC @  1137Mhz/1502Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0

Cloud Gate 1.1: 26068| Stryke7 | AMD FX 8350 @ 4916Mhz | 16GB  Corsair XMS3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 780 SC @  1237Mhz/1602Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0

Ice Storm 1.2: 135307 | Stryke7 | AMD FX 8350 @ 4916Mhz | 16GB Corsair XMS3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 780 SC @ 1267Mhz/1602Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0
*


----------



## Softy (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Yeeeiii,  höchstplatzierter AMD-User im Cloud Gate und um ein Haar auch im Sky Diver?  
Ich dachte, mein FX wäre eine schlechte Charge,   aber wenn das noch ein gutes Ergebnis war dann ist die Serie wohl noch schlechter als ich dachte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update

Firestrike: 11898 | Evgasüchtiger | I7 4770K @ 4,7GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL9 -10-9-28 1T | R9 290 VaporX @ 1250/1600 |







AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Wie kann eigentlich die 390 mit weniger Takt 12300p erreichen?


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

kommt ja nicht nur auf die graka an...
eigentlich kannst du werte nur vergleichen wenn sie am genau selben p  nur mit der anderen graka gemacht wurdn...
weil vieles beeinflusst benches, ram latenzen und mhz, cpu, hintergrundprogramme usw...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> kommt ja nicht nur auf die graka an...
> eigentlich kannst du werte nur vergleichen wenn sie am genau selben p  nur mit der anderen graka gemacht wurdn...
> weil vieles beeinflusst benches, ram latenzen und mhz, cpu, hintergrundprogramme usw...


Jo ich weiss....aber cpu und Takt usw bei mir höher....dann eventuell die hintergrundprogramme....Rest ist schlechter....So eine Unterschied?[emoji16]


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo ich weiss....aber cpu und Takt usw bei  mir höher....dann eventuell die hintergrundprogramme....Rest ist  schlechter....So eine Unterschied?[emoji16]



Der RAM  hat bei dem Benchmark so gut wie keine Auswirkung, die CPU und die Graka spielen die erste Geige. Aber wenn Du unter "detaillierte Scores" guckst, siehst Du, dass die R9-390 einfach mehr Punkte in den Grafik-Benchmarks holt, ist halt doch etwas schneller als die 290.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Softy schrieb:


> Der RAM  hat bei dem Benchmark so gut wie keine Auswirkung, die CPU und die Graka spielen die erste Geige. Aber wenn Du unter "detaillierte Scores" guckst, siehst Du, dass die R9-390 einfach mehr Punkte in den Grafik-Benchmarks holt, ist halt doch etwas schneller als die 290.


Das kann sein...Ist ja aber der Selbe Chip. Nur mit verbesserten Ram Timmings....mmhhhh... W7 Vs W10 große Unterschiede? Kann mal einer mit einer 390 gegen testen 😁


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Es wurden ja schon einige weitere Detailverbesserungen vorgenommen, außerdem vermute ich mal, dass AMD die Treiber auf die neuen Karten optimiert hat, mit verbesserten Benchmarks einer "ollen" 290 gewinnt man ja nicht mal mehr einen Blumentopf


----------



## Scoch (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike: 10504 | Scoch | i5 4690k @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1558/1664/3855 | Link

Sky Diver: 24798 | Scoch | i5 4690k @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1548/1664/3855 | Link


----------



## ic3man1986 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Da möchte ich auch einmal mit machen.

| E30583 | 1C3M4N | Intel 5960X@4,4 | 32GB DDR4 @ 2666MHz 15-17-17-35 2T |  x EVGA 980Ti @ 1350/3656 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE

| P20806 | 1C3M4N | Intel 5960X@4,4 | 32GB DDR4 @ 2666MHz 15-17-17-35 2T |  x EVGA 980Ti @ 1350/3656 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE

| X11505 | 1C3M4N | Intel 5960X@4,4 | 32GB DDR4 @ 2666MHz 15-17-17-35 2T |  x EVGA 980Ti @ 1350/3656 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE


----------



## pagani-s (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das kann sein...Ist ja aber der Selbe Chip. Nur mit verbesserten Ram Timmings....mmhhhh... W7 Vs W10 große Unterschiede? Kann mal einer mit einer 390 gegen testen



hier ist ja eigentlich nicht der dikussionsthread
aber die r9 390  haben nicht nur bessere ramtiming sondern ganz neue schnellere und stomsparendere ramriegel
Besserer Speicher und neue Kühlung

Bei den verbauten 8 GByte Videospeicher handelt es sich um 16 Chips von SK Hynix vom Typ H5GC4H24AJR. Das Datenblatt zeigt, dass diese Chips eine Datenrate von 6 GBit pro Sekunde bei niedrigen 1,35 Volt erreichen. Auf einigen Vorgänger-Modellen verbaute Sapphire noch GDDR5 mit weniger Takt (5 GBit pro Sekunde) und dennoch 1,5 oder 1,55 Volt.
(Quelle)


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



ic3man1986 schrieb:


> | E30583 | 1C3M4N | Intel 5960X@4,4 | 32GB DDR4 @ Ram @15-17-17-35 2T |  x EVGA 980Ti @ 1350/3656 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE
> 
> | P20806 | 1C3M4N | Intel 5960X@4,4 | 32GB DDR4 @ Ram @15-17-17-35 2T |  x EVGA 980Ti @ 1350/3656 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE
> 
> | X11505 | 1C3M4N | Intel 5960X@4,4 | 32GB DDR4 @ Ram @15-17-17-35 2T |  x EVGA 980Ti @ 1350/3656 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE



Bitte noch die RAM-Frequenz nachtragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellr3aser (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update Single GPU :

Firestrike 20126 | hellr3aser | i7 5960X 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 2666MHz Cl15-15-15-35| GTX Titan X 1550/2008Mhz Link


----------



## ic3man1986 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Softy schrieb:


> Bitte noch die RAM-Frequenz nachtragen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, erledigt.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellr3aser (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update Single GPU :

Firestrike Ultra 5531 | hellr3aser | i7 5960X 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 2666MHz Cl15-15-15-35| GTX Titan X 1560/2000Mh Link


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zymotic_spade (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

So, hab mir ein neues Spielzeug zusammengebaut 

Firestrike: 17711 | zymotic_spade | i7-6700k @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36-2t | GTX 980 ti @ 1.502/2.049 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VIII HERO ALPHA

Firestrike EXTREME: 9358 | zymotic_spade | i7-6700k @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36-2t | GTX 980 ti @ 1.502/2.049 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VIII HERO ALPHA

Firestrike ULTRA: 4996 | zymotic_spade | i7-6700k @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36-2t | GTX 980 ti @ 1.502/2.049 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VIII HERO ALPHA


----------



## HighGrow22 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

mal ein update : )

*Fire Strike*
11578 | HighGrow22 | 4790K@4,9 Ghz | Corsair Vengeance Pro 16Gb DDR3-2133 Mhz CL9-11-11-31 | Asus R9 290 DC2OC @ 1187/1500 | Link


----------



## u78g (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ok, wie kommen die Ergebnisse in die List??

Fire Strike

19213  | u78g  | i3820 @ 4,471 GHz  | Corsair 16Gb 1662 MHz CL9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 980Ti 1290/1803  | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV FORMULA


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



u78g schrieb:


> Ok, wie kommen die Ergebnisse in die List??



Wenn ich ein Update mache


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



u78g schrieb:


> Ok, wie kommen die Ergebnisse in die List??
> 
> Fire Strike
> 
> 19213  | u78g  | i3820 @ 4,471 GHz  | Corsair 16Gb 1662 MHz  | 2x GTX 980Ti 1290/1803  | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV FORMULA



Bitte noch RAM Latenzen nachtragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## u78g (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

ok, sorry.  hab`s nachgetragen


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freak094 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike Ultra:

5047 | freak094 | i5-3570k @5.0Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 980 Ti @1573/1980 | Link


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

**Update**


----------



## DrDave (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 
4225 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX960M @ 1147/1303MHz | Link

Icestorm: 
81783 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX960M @ 1147/1253MHz | Link

Icestorm Unlimited: 
133090 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX960M @ 1147/1253MHz | Link

Icestorm Extreme: 
71150 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX960M @ 1147/1253MHz | Link

Cloudgate: 
17230 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX960M @ 1147/1253MHz | Link

Firestrike Extreme: 
2100 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX960M @ 1147/1253MHz | Link

Sky Diver: 
13045 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX960M @ 1147/1253MHz | Link

Firestrike Ultra: 
1066 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX960M @ 1147/1253MHz | Link

DX11 single: 
1271834 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX960M @ 1097/1253MHz | Link

DX11 multi: 
1189078 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX960M @ 1097/1253MHz | Link

DX12: 
8177375 | DrDave | i7-4720HQ @ 3600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX960M @ 1097/1253MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

API OVERHEAD TEST

DX11 MultiThread: 2 592 777 | pagani-s |Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | Link 

DX11 SingleThread: 2 650 093| pagani-s | Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | Link 

DX12: 0 | pagani-s |Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | Link 

Mantle: 0 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | Link

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA: 
 214  | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME:
 812   | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 |  link

ICE STORM EXTREME 
88001  | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 |  link

ICE STORM UNLIMITED
106160  | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 |link

FIRE STRIKE
2393  | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | link

CLOUD GATE
6392  | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | Link

SKY DIVER 
8094  | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | link

ICE STORM
65043  | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | link


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PitBull (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update:

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME:
9840 | Pitbull | i7 5960x @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-35 CR2 | GTX 980Ti @ 1500/2153 | link


----------



## Softy (1. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

FS: | 19807 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | Link

FS Extreme: | 10065 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | Link

FS Ultra: | 5348 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | Link

Cloudgate: | 54123 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | Link

Icestorm: | 228066 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2050 | Link

Icestorm Extreme: | 214534 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | Link

Icestorm Unlimited: | 229200  | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | Link

Skydiver: | 51166 | Softy | i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL15-15-15-35 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1550/2075 | Link

edit: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RonGames (3. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike: 11441 | RonGames | Intel Xeon E5-1650 @4,3GHz/1.28V | G.Skill TridentX 4x4GB @2400 MHz (CL10-12-11-28 | EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC+ ACX 2.0+ @1482/2001 MHz | Link

Sky Diver: 31795 | RonGames | Intel Xeon E5-1650 @4,3GHz/1.28V | G.Skill TridentX 4x4GB @2400 MHz CL10-12-11-28 | EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC+ ACX 2.0+ @1482/2001 MHz | Link

Cloud Gate: 32197 | RonGames | Intel Xeon E5-1650 @4,3GHz/1.28V | G.Skill TridentX 4x4GB @2400 MHz CL10-12-11-28 | EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC+ ACX 2.0+ @1482/2001 MHz | Link

Ice Storm: 175132 | RonGames | Intel Xeon E5-1650 @4,3GHz/1.28V | G.Skill TridentX 4x4GB @2400 MHz CL10-12-11-28) | EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC+ ACX 2.0+ @1482/2001 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (3. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LEOopterix (6. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 18110 | LEOopterix | i7-4790K @ 4,7 GHz/1,3V | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 | 2xR9 290@ 1100/1500| Link


----------



## Softy (6. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (7. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

update:  erstaunlich was hier 100mhz ausmachen können oder ich habe unbewusst noch etwas anderes besser eingestellt. zumindest hat der kleine das mit etwas weniger vcore gepackt
API OVERHEAD TEST

DX11 MultiThread: 2 733 398 | pagani-s |Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | Link 

DX11 SingleThread: 2 708 254| pagani-s | Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | Link 

ICE STORM EXTREME 
88001 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | link

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA: 
251 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | link

FIRE STRIKE
2398 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | link

SKY DIVER 
10180 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | link

CLOUD GATE
10615 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | Link

ICE STORM
108515 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 470 @ 608/837 | link


----------



## iGameKudan (8. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ice Storm
187711 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5 6500 @4.16GHz | 8GB DDR4-2424MHz CL15-15-15-35 2T | MSI GeForce GTX 770 TwinFrozr 2GB @1241/1753MHz | Link 

Cloud Gate
20582 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5 6500 @4.16GHz | 8GB DDR4-2424MHz CL15-15-15-35 2T | MSI GeForce GTX 770 TwinFrozr 2GB @1241/1753MHz | Link 

Sky Diver
21364| iGameKudan | Intel Core i5 6500 @4.16GHz | 8GB DDR4-2424MHz CL15-15-15-35 2T | MSI GeForce GTX 770 TwinFrozr 2GB @1241/1753MHz | Link 

Fire Strike
7394 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5 6500 @4.16GHz | 8GB DDR4-2424MHz CL15-15-15-35 2T | MSI GeForce GTX 770 TwinFrozr 2GB @1241/1753MHz | Link 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 77 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-65 Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z17X-UD3-CF


----------



## Softy (9. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ihr hattet beide je einen falschen Wert beim Score angegeben. Aber der Papa hat's gerichtet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pupsi11 (9. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Ultra 1.1: 5210 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980Ti @ 1553/2101 | Link


----------



## Softy (9. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

**Update**


----------



## pupsi11 (10. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Extreme : 9521 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980Ti @ 1568/2097 | Link

Firestrike: 16708 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980Ti @ 1558/2103 | Link

Sky Diver: 35780 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980Ti @ 1563/2098 | Link

Cloud Gate 1.1: 31757 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980Ti @ 1563/2098 | Link


Ice Storm 1.2: 175665 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980Ti @ 1560/2103 | Link

Ice Storm Extreme 1.2: 167886 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980Ti @ 1540/2109 | Link

Ice Storm unlimited 1.2: 187665 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24| GTX 980Ti @ 1568/2103 | Link


----------



## Softy (10. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pupsi11 (10. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

ab sky diver bis Ice Storm unlimited hab ich oben noch mal überarbeitet.  post 1637

danke für den tipp, hatte mich schon gewundert das ich so schlecht da steh.


----------



## Softy (11. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



pupsi11 schrieb:


> ab sky diver bis Ice Storm unlimited hab ich oben noch mal überarbeitet.  post 1637



Habe die Listen aktualisiert 

So als Tipp, für den Icestorm Benchmark solltest Du die virtuellen Kerne im BIOS deaktivieren, bringt deutlich mehr Punkte 

edit: 

edit: Nächstes Update kommt in 10 Tagen, weil ich ab morgen im Urlaub bin.


----------



## FabianHD (22. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update.
(Zwar mit neuem System, aber ...)

Firestrike: 11256 | FabianHD | i7-5820K @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL15-15-15-35| GTX 780 @ 1267/1860 | Link


----------



## TashParker240 (28. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ice Storm

159.754|TashParker240 | i7 4790k @ 4,4 Ghz|16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T|HD7970 @ 1100/1650Mhz|Link

Cloud Gate

23.940|TashParker240 | i7 4790k @ 4,4 Ghz|16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T|HD7970 @ 1100/1650Mhz|Link

Fire Strike

7.896|TashParker240 | i7 4790k @ 4,4 Ghz|16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T|HD7970 @ 1100/1650Mhz|Link

Skydiver

22.336|TashParker240 | i7 4790k @ 4,4 Ghz|16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T|HD7970 @ 1100/1650Mhz|Link


Die Links zeigen beim GPU Takt leider etwas falsches an. Der eigentlich Takt ist 1100 Mhz, also der Standardtakt einer HD7970 Matrix Platinum.


----------



## MfDoom (29. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike Ultra
4327|MfDoom|I7 4790k @ 4,6 Ghz|16 GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2T|R9FuryX @ 1200/600Mhz|Link


----------



## Softy (31. März 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (4. April 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

hier nochn bischen arbeit
da steht zwar grafik takt 1329mhz aber ich habe da nix eingestellt
API OVERHEAD TEST

DX11 MultiThread: 2 578 681 | pagani-s |Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | Link 

DX11 SingleThread: 2 574 382| pagani-s | Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | Link 

ICE STORM EXTREME 
107843 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 |  | link

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA: 
3103  | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 |  link

FIRE STRIKE
9047 |  pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 |  link

SKY DIVER 
19721 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 |  link

CLOUD GATE
12949 |  pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 |  link

ICE STORM
111753 |  pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 |  link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME;
5 428 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | link

ICE STORM UNLIMITED
117686 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | link

FIRE STRIKE
401 |  pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Intel HD Graphics  @ 1100/1067 |  link

SKY DIVER
1 893 |  pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Intel HD Graphics  @ 1100/1067 |  link

CLOUD GATE 
4011|  pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Intel HD Graphics  @ 1100/1067 |  link

ICE STORM
44 256|  pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Intel HD Graphics  @ 1100/1067 |  link


----------



## Softy (8. April 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (16. April 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

update ;
grafikchiptakt ist eingestellt wie angegeben. das war beim ergebnis angezeigt wird sollte dann wohl der boosttakt sein.
API OVERHEAD TEST

DX11 MultiThread: 2 622 976 | pagani-s |Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1309/1800 | Link 

DX11 SingleThread: 2 574 382| pagani-s | Pentium G3258 @ 4, GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1309/1800 | Link 

ICE STORM EXTREME 
108836 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | | link

SKY DIVER 
19977 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | link

CLOUD GATE
13494 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | link

ICE STORM
111777 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | link

ICE STORM UNLIMITED
118341 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1203/1800 | link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME;
5 551 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1253/1800 | link

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA: 
3180 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1253/1800 | link

FIRE STRIKE
9288 | pagani-s| Pentium G3258 @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1350/1825 | link


----------



## SoapHero (21. April 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike: 9613 | SoapHero| i7-4770 @ 3,89 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHZ CL 9-9-9-30 | GTX 780 @ 1150/1598 | Link


----------



## Softy (26. April 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _*UPDATE*_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mercury82 (26. April 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

FIRE STRIKE
16932 | Mercury82 | i7 6700K @ 4.4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL CL16-16-16-36 2N | Gigabyte GTX 980ti Xtreme 6GD @  1468 / 1801 | Link 

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME
8888 | Mercury82 | i7 6700K @ 4.4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL CL16-16-16-36 2N | Gigabyte GTX 980ti Xtreme 6GD @  1468 / 1801 | Link 

SKY DIVER
37886 | Mercury82 | i7 6700K @ 4.4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL CL16-16-16-36 2N | Gigabyte GTX 980ti Xtreme 6GD @  1468 / 1801 | Link 

CLOUD GATE
35059 | Mercury82 | i7 6700K @ 4.4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL CL16-16-16-36 2N | Gigabyte GTX 980ti Xtreme 6GD @  1468 / 1801 | Link 

ICE STORM EXTREME
187 307 | Mercury82 | i7 6700K @ 4.4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL CL16-16-16-36 2N | Gigabyte GTX 980ti Xtreme 6GD @  1468 / 1801 | Link


----------



## Softy (26. April 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Mercury82 schrieb:


> FIRE STRIKE EXTREME
> 8888 | Mercury82 | i7 6700K @ 4.4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL CL16-16-16-36 2N | Gigabyte GTX 980ti Xtreme 6GD @  1468 / 1801 | Link



Geiles Ergebnis 
Ranglistenupdate


----------



## Mercury82 (27. April 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Noch nachgeschoben:
FIRE STRIKE ULTRA
4819 | Mercury82 | i7 6700K @ 4.4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2N | Gigabyte GTX 980ti Xtreme 6GD @ 1468 / 1801 | Link


----------



## Pelk (27. April 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 13276  | Pelk | i5-3570K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T | MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G @ 1539/2009 | Link


----------



## Softy (28. April 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. April 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ich mal wieder  neue Hardware ....

Fire Strike Extreme : 8959 | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB  DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | EVGA GTX 980ti sc @ 1529/1758 ] Link

Fire Strike :  16673 | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB  DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | EVGA GTX 980ti sc @ 1453/1753 ] Link

Cloud Gate : 36711  | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB  DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | EVGA GTX 980ti sc @ 1453/1753 ] Link

Skydiver : 39353  | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB  DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | EVGA GTX 980ti sc @ 1453/1753 ] Link

Ice Storm  : 211851  | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB  DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | EVGA GTX 980ti sc @ 1453/1753 ] Link  

Ice Storm Extreme : 204423  | Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | EVGA GTX 980ti sc @ 1453/1753 ] Link


----------



## Mercury82 (29. April 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update mit GPU OC

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA

4941 | Mercury82 | i7 6700K @ 4.4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2N | Gigabyte GTX 980ti Xtreme 6GD @ 1505 / 2001 | Link


Update mit GPU OC + 100MHz CPU extra

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME

9083 | Mercury82 | i7 6700K @ 4.5 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2N | Gigabyte GTX 980ti Xtreme 6GD @ 1514 / 1951 | Link


----------



## Softy (29. April 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*up-up-up-up-up-update* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Gohrbi (30. April 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

upsss doppelt*

*


----------



## Gohrbi (30. April 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

API Overhead Test                                      1.0                                                  *... *ich will mitmischen und aufs Podium .... *

DX 12 

*20 858 697 | Gohrbi | i7 6700k @ 4,7 | 16 GB DDR4  - 3000 , CL 15-16-16-35-2T | EVGA GTX 980ti sc @ 1.499 /1.753 MHZ | *Link**
Multi DX11
*
2 708 937 | Gohrbi | i7 6700k @ 4,7 | 16 GB DDR4  - 3000 , CL 15-16-16-35-2T | EVGA GTX 980ti sc @ 1.499 /1.753 MHZ | *Link*
*
Single Dx11

*2 817 751 | Gohrbi | i7 6700k @ 4,7 | 16 GB DDR4  - 3000 , CL 15-16-16-35-2T | EVGA GTX 980ti sc @ 1.499 /1.753 MHZ |* Link     


*


----------



## sleipDE (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

UPDATE:

Fire Strike: 12351 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 CR2 | R9 390 @ 1231/1675 | LINK

Fire Strike Extrem: 6050 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 CR2 | R9 390 @ 1231/1675 | LINK

Fire Strike Ultra: 3301 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-21 CR2 | R9 390 @ 1231/1675 | LINK


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

FireStrike Extreme:
7252 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1512/4001 | Link


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panzer000 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

FireStrike Ultra
2891 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/ 1798 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 97 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-67K,MSI Z17A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION(MS-7968)
Fire Strike Extreme
5 512 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/ 1798 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 97 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-67K,MSI Z17A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION(MS-7968)
Fire Strike
10 920 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/ 1798 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 97 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-67K,MSI Z17A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION(MS-7968)
SKY DIVER 
30 885  | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/ 1798 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 97 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-67K,MSI Z17A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION(MS-7968)
CLOUD GATE 
33 151 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/ 1798 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 97 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-67K,MSI Z17A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION(MS-7968)
EISSTURM EXTREME 
189 038 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/ 1798 http://www.3dmark.com/is/3796743
ICE STORM
200 861| panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/ 1798 http://www.3dmark.com/is/3796747
API OVERHEAD TEST
DX11 Multi-threaded draw calls per second 2 499 056 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/ 1798 http://www.3dmark.com/aot/135530
DX11 Single-threaded draw calls per second 2 444 518| panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/  1798 http://www.3dmark.com/aot/135530
DX12 draw calls per second 18 043 027| panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/ 1798 http://www.3dmark.com/aot/135530

 Fire Strike neu
11 088 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1467/ 1811 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11941578


----------



## Mercury82 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update:

FIRE STRIKE
17047 | Mercury82 | i7 6700K @ 4.4 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-16-16-36 2N | Gigabyte GTX 980ti Xtreme 6GD @ 1526 / 1851 | Link


----------



## panzer000 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

update 

SLI 
FIRE STRIKE
18 479| panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 15-15-15-36 | GTX 970 @ 1455/ 1811 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 97  video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-67  K,MSI Z17 A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION(MS-7968)
FIRE STRIKE ULTRA
5 512  | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 15-15-15-36 | GTX 970 @ 1455/ 1811 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 97  video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-67  K,MSI Z17 A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION(MS-7968)


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

ICE STORM Unlimited
 214414| Gohrbi | i7-6700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35  | GTX 980ti @ 1215/ 1753 MHz | Link


----------



## jules.m (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update (die 7970 nochmal hochgeprügelt  )
Komm schon fast an ne GTX970 @stock ran *freu*

FireStrike :
9053 | jules.m | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD7970 GHz @ 1250/1600 |AMD Radeon HD 797 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-26K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

FireStrike:
13993 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 980 @ 1512/4001 | Link

FireStrike Ultra:
3852 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 980 @ 1512/4001 | Link


----------



## Softy (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike:
16237|RavionHD|i7 6700K @ 4GHz|16GB DDR4 3200 MHz|GTX980ti 1459 Mhz/1800 MHz: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASRock Z170 Extreme4

Passt der Wert?
Hab das Gefühl der ist etwas zu niedrig für den Takt.


----------



## DaHell63 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike
16541|DaHell63|i7 3930K @4200Mhz|16GB DDR 3 2133 Mhz CL 9-11-11-31-2T |GTX 980 ti 1454 Mhz/1841 Mhz:NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X79-UD3

@ RavionHD
Takt und GPU Score decken sich mit meinem.Sollte also so passen

Edit:
Nachgetragen


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Wenn die Scores mit ins Ranking sollen, bitte noch die RAM Latenzen nachtragen.


----------



## pagani-s (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

API OVERHEAD TEST
diesmal mit grafikboosttakt

DX11 MultiThread: 2 000 569 | pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link 

DX11 SingleThread: 1 420 816|  pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 |  Link 

DX12 draw calls per second: 12 629 398 |  pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link

der test mag wohl ausgefallene cpus, sonst würde ich hierbei nicht mit so kleinen cpus so weit oben in der liste stehn
zumindest der g3258

Firestrike
10349|  pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 |  Link
die meldung mit dem treiber hier versteh ich grade nicht

ICE STORM
140818| pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link

ICE STORM UNLIMITED
148275| pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | LINK

ICE STORM EXTREME
134292| pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link

CLOUD GATE
18 931 pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link

SKY DIVER
22 613| pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link


FIRE STRIKE EXTREME
5906| pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA
3214| pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,33 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2496MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

@pagani-s
Du machst mich noch wahnsinnig mit Deinen vielen Einträgen   Aber wenigstens bist Du einer der wenigen, die sich noch in die Benchmarkabteilung verirren  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panzer000 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



panzer000 schrieb:


> FireStrike Ultra
> 2891 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/ 1798 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 97 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-67K,MSI Z17A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION(MS-7968)
> Fire Strike Extreme
> 5 512 | panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2600 MHz CL 15-15-15-36  | GTX 970 @ 1431/ 1798 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 97 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-67K,MSI Z17A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION(MS-7968)
> ...



@ Softy kann es sein das du nicht alles eingetragen hast ?


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Was fehlt denn?


----------



## Schrotti (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA

5440 | Schrotti |Core i7-5930k@3,7GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 CR2 | GTX 1080 @ 2050/2500 | Link

Ein erster Durchlauf (CPU noch auf Standard) und nur die GPU übertaktet.


----------



## Rheinlaender (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Performance

20325| Rheinlaender|Core i7-5820k@4,7GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-36 CR2 | GTX 1080 @ 2050/6003 | Link


----------



## Rheinlaender (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Ultra

5678| Rheinlaender|Core i7-5820k@4,7GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-36 CR2 | GTX 1080 @ 2050/6003| Link


----------



## BestNoob (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3350P,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3350P,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3350P,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3350P,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3350P,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)


----------



## Schrotti (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Vielleicht schaust du dir die Regeln noch mal an.
*
UPDATE:
*
FIRE STRIKE ULTRA

5758 | Schrotti |Core i7-5930k@4,7GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 CR2 | GTX 1080 @ 2114/5508 |LINK





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheinlaender (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Wie häufig wird die Liste aktualisiert?

@*Schrotti*


Wie hast du die Karte über 2100 Mhz bekommen? Wakü?


----------



## Schrotti (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ja. 

Die Karte lief aber nicht die ganze Zeit mit dem angegeben Takt.


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Glückwunsch an die neuen Pole's 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheinlaender (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Dankeschön


----------



## Sane (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike Ultra

5962 | SANE |Core i 7 6700k@4,7GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-30 CR1 | GTX 1080 @ 2126/5599 |LINK


Fire Strike Extreme

11082 | SANE |Core i 7 6700k@4,7GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-30 CR1 | GTX 1080 @ 2126/5599 |LINK


Fire Strike 

20239 | SANE |Core i 7 6700k@4,7GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-30 CR1 | GTX 1080 @ 2126/5599 |LINK


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 45thFuchs (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike 

6809 | 45thFzchs |Core i 3 4130| 8GB DDR3  CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 960 1423/8300| NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i3-4130 Processor,ASRock H87 Pro4


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike Extreme 

8512 | -H1N1- | Intel Xeon E3-1230 V3 3,6GHz | 16 GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-12 | GTX 980Ti 1501MHz/1753MHz |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87I-PRO


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike
18183 | Hunting_Nergal | i7 4790K @ 4.4GHz | 16GB DDR3 2133 11-11-11-27 2T | 2xGTX 970 @ 1476/1883 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII RANGER


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Wo bekomm ich jetzt nachträglich die verlinkung zu MEINEM ergebnis her? hab nur noch den Screenshot


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Hunting_Nergal schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich jetzt nachträglich die verlinkung zu MEINEM ergebnis her? hab nur noch den Screenshot



Hast du die Adressleiste mit im Bild?  Die URL des Ergebnisses ist statisch.


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

DANKE dir
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII RANGER


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## storm41 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

sTOrM41 - Windows 10 x64 - Intel Xeon W3680@4,00GHz - 12GB DDR3-1333 CL9 - GTX 970 1550/2000 - Fire Strike: 11612
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor W3680,Dell Inc. 09KPNV


sTOrM41 - Windows 10 x64 - Intel Xeon W3680@4,00GHz - 12GB DDR3-1333 CL9 - GTX 970 1550/2000 - Fire Strike Extreme: 5999
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor W3680,Dell Inc. 09KPNV


sTOrM41 - Windows 10 x64 - Intel Xeon W3680@4,00GHz - 12GB DDR3-1333 CL9 - GTX 970 1550/2000 - Fire Strike Ultra: 3158
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor W3680,Dell Inc. 09KPNV


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Bitte im vorgegebenen Schema posten.


----------



## JaniZz (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike
12256 | JaniZz | i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz | 16GB DDR3 2400 11-12-12-30 2T | R9 290 Modded BIOS RAM tweak@1197 Mhz/1369Mhz | AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GottesMissionar (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

FireStrike (Multi GPU) 
23150 | GottesMissionar | i7 5820K @ 4,2 GHz | 32 GB DDR4 2667 16-16-16-37 2T | 2x GTX 980Ti 1430/3500 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-A


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 15061 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1070 @ ~2076/2003 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

API OVERHEAD TEST update


DX11 MultiThread: 2 264 547 | pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link 

DX11 SingleThread: 1 712 642 | pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link 

DX12 draw calls per second: 13 622 902 |pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 | Link 

ICE STORM UNLIMITED
155226|pagani-s |Core i3 6100 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2538MHz CL 18-18-18-42 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/1800 |  LINK


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Liebe Bencher,

auf Grund immer weiter nachlassenden Interesses am Benchen (und am Forum  ) wird dieses hier mein letztes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Interessenten, die das Ranking weiter fortführen möchten, bitte hier im Thread oder bei der Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden melden.


----------



## pagani-s (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



Softy schrieb:


> Liebe Bencher,
> 
> auf Grund immer weiter nachlassenden Interesses am Benchen (und am Forum  ) wird dieses hier mein letztes
> 
> ...



schade


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike Ultra:3318 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-9-10-28- 1T | R9 290 VaporX @ 1250/1700 MHz |



AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Time Spy:4580| Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB  DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-9-10-28- 1T | R9 290 VaporX @ 1250/1700 MHz |


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13657573?





Wird bei Euch der Grakatakt auch falsch angezeigt?


----------



## teracon (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Time Spy: 6694 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2164/2430 | Link
Fire Strike Ultra: 5104 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2152/2448 | Link
Fire Strike Extreme: 9456 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2164/2415 | Link
Fire Strike: 17711 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2152/2415 | Link
Sky Diver: 39902 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2164/2415 | Link
Cloud Gate: 36592 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2164/2415 | Link
Ice Storm Extreme: 198626 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2164/2415 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX &amp; HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



teracon schrieb:


> Time Spy: 6694 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2164/2430 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,MSI Z170A GAMING M3 (MS-7978)
> Fire Strike Ultra: 5104 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2152/2448 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,MSI Z170A GAMING M3 (MS-7978)
> Fire Strike Extreme: 9456 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2164/2415 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,MSI Z170A GAMING M3 (MS-7978)
> Fire Strike: 17711 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2152/2415 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,MSI Z170A GAMING M3 (MS-7978)
> ...



es macht zwar zur zeit keiner ein neues update der liste hier aber wenn es wieder jemand machen sollte wäre es einfacher wenn ihr eure ergebnisse wie im startpost hier postet
zb
Icestorm: 152832 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 915/1502/915 | Link

mit zb eins von deinen ergebnissen und mit anleitung wie man verlinkt

Fire Strike: 17711 | teracon | i7-6700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2152/2415 | Link
1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4.=fertig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Evgasüchtiger und Gottesmissionar 
Für euch wäre die Anleitung wohl auch ganz hilfreich hier.

+ -H1N1-
+ Hunting_Nergal 
+storm41
+  JaniZz 
+RavionHD 
+ DaHell63 
+ panzer000 
+ jules.m


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Da sich keiner wohl traut will ich zumindest mal der Erste sein.
Softy du musst jetzt leider mal Platz machen. 

Firestrike Ultra: 4839| Majinvegeta20| X5660 @ 4,2 GHz | 24GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 1070 @ 2100/4800 | Link

Leider verhindert meine alte Plattform mehr Punkte.
Muss das Ganze mal mit dem Ivy meiner Freundin durchspielen. Da hab ich in der Regel immer 100-200 Punkte mehr.


----------



## DaHell63 (10. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

@ majinvegeta20
Deine alte Plattform ist doch gut dabei und ob Dir Ivy bei dem Bench einen Vortei verschafft......ich glaube nicht.
Softys 3770K ist auf 5GHz getaktet und hat weniger Score wie deiner.

Aber damit Du nicht so alleine bist....

Firestrike: 17155 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16 GB DDR 3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @ 1500/4000 |Link
Firestrike Extreme: 9168 | DaHell63 |  i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16 GB DDR 3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @ 1500/4000 |Link
Firestrike Ultra:4975 |DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHz | 16 GB DDR 3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @ 1500/4000 | Link


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> @ majinvegeta20
> Deine alte Plattform ist doch gut dabei und ob Dir Ivy bei dem Bench einen Vortei verschafft......ich glaube nicht.
> Softys 3770K ist auf 5GHz getaktet und hat weniger Score wie deiner.



Doch schon alles durchgekaut.

Und nicht der CPU wegen, sondern der Plattform.
PCI-E 2.0 kosten mir wertvolle Punkte. 

Hatte ich zuvor GPU Taktgleich schon getestet gehabt und beim reinen GPU Score hatte ich beim Ivy immer über 100 Punkte mehr.


----------



## DjTomCat (10. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 18008|DjTomCat|I7 3700K @ 4,5GHz| 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24|Titan X (Pascal) 2012/1276| Link
Firestrike Ultra: 7168|DjTomCat|I7 3700K @ 4,5GHz| 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24|Titan X (Pascal) 2025/1401| Link


----------



## pagani-s (10. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Firestrike: 18008|DjTomCat|I7 3700K @ 4,5GHz| 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24|Titan X (Pascal) 2012/1276|http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9694660
> 
> Firestrike Ultra: 7168|DjTomCat|I7 3700K @ 4,5GHz| 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24|Titan X (Pascal) 2025/1401|http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9717617



Feines Ergebnis. Ich glaube aber das dir mein Post auf Seite 171 beim richtigen verlinken helfen könnte so das man deine Ergebnisse einfacher in die Liste einfügen kann sobald das jemand übernimmt. Post 1710


----------



## HisN (10. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Fire Strike: 22 570 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2025/5200 | Link


----------



## DjTomCat (10. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Firestrike: 18008|DjTomCat|I7 3700K @ 4,5GHz| 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24|Titan X (Pascal) 2012/1276| NVIDIA Titan X (Pascal) video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO
> Firestrike Ultra: 7168|DjTomCat|I7 3700K @ 4,5GHz| 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24|Titan X (Pascal) 2025/1401| NVIDIA Titan X (Pascal) video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO




Was mach ich da falsch?


----------



## HisN (10. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Den Link als Text schreiben, und dann mit der Maus markieren, und dann den Hyperlink-Button in der Leiste betätigen und dort die URL einfügen.


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (11. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 18468 | Hunting_Nergal | i7 4790K @ 4.6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | 2x GTX 970 @1476/1879 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII RANGER


----------



## DjTomCat (11. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Firestrike: 18008|DjTomCat|I7 3700K @ 4,5GHz| 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24|Titan X (Pascal) 2012/1276| Link
> Firestrike Ultra: 7168|DjTomCat|I7 3700K @ 4,5GHz| 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24|Titan X (Pascal) 2025/1401| Link



Update

Firestrike: 19415|DjTomCat|I7 3700K @ 4,7GHz| 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24|Titan X (Pascal) 2050/1401| Link

Firestrike Extreme: 12910|DjTomCat|I7 3700K @ 4,7GHz| 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24|Titan X (Pascal) 2012/1401| Link

Firestrike Ultra: 7315|DjTomCat|I7 3700K @ 4,7GHz| 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24|Titan X (Pascal) 2050/1401| Link


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 22 511|Stoffel01|I7 3930K @ 4,9GHz| 16GB 1600MHz 11-11-11-28|4x7970@1125/1575| Link


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Danke an Softy für die bisherige Pflege der vielen 3DMark-Rankings! Die Thread-Leitung habe ich soeben an iGameKudan übertragen.
Wie mir ein Blick auf die Uhr verrät, konnte ich mein Versprechen ihm gegenüber, dass der Umzug heute über die Bühne geht, gerade noch einhalten. 

@iGameKudan: Die Links auf die einzelnen Listen in Beitrag 1 musst du dann noch anpassen. Die führen aktuell natürlich noch auf Softys Beiträge.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Danke. 

Ich mache hier dann alles im Laufe der Nacht oder Morgen (20.) fertig.


----------



## DaHell63 (20. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update:

Firestrike Extreme: 9375 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16 GB DDR 3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @ 1500/4000 |Link
Firestrike Ultra: 4994 |DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHz | 16 GB DDR 3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @ 1500/4000 |Link 

Neu:

Time Spy : 5994 |DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16 GB DDR 3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @ 1500/4000 |Link


----------



## Grestorn (20. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Dann geb ich auch mal meine Daten an, auch wenn sicher noch OC Potential nach oben wäre:

TimeSpy: 6690 | Grestorn | i7 5960X @ 100x43 | 16 GB DDR4 @ 2100 | Titan X (Maxwell) @ 1495/2000 | Link
FireStrike Ultra: 5266 | Grestorn | i7 5960X @ 100x43 | 16 GB DDR4 @ 2400 | Titan X (Maxwell) @ 1500/2000 | Link
FireStrike Extreme: 10240 | Grestorn | i7 5960X @ 100x43 | 16 GB DDR4 @ 2400 | Titan X (Maxwell) @ 1546/2000 | Link


----------



## iGameKudan (20. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Einige zerstörte Tabellen später habe ich alle Ergebnisse eingetragen bekommen. 
Da die Ergebnisse aus dem TimeSpy-Thread offensichtlich leider alle ohne Timings angegeben wurden (und diese auch nicht aus dem Ergebnislink ersichtlich sind), kann ich die wohl leider nicht übernehmen. 

Dabei fällt mir gerade auf... Grestorn, reiche mal bitte die Timings nach. 

Sobald der Thread fertig bearbeitet ist (ich werde noch einige Tabellen verschieben bzw. in seperate Posts stecken), aktualisiere ich im Startpost auch die Links.
Und da ich eben noch am Thread bastle, könnte es im Laufe des Abends noch zu weiteren kurzzeitig zerstörten Tabellen kommen. "I apologize for any inconvenience..."


----------



## HisN (20. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

thx für die Mühe, ich Sonne mich mal kurze Zeit^^


----------



## iGameKudan (20. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Umbauten abgeschlossen... Und der Startpost wurde entsprechend angepasst. 
Ich habe vom Firestrike- und Cloud Gate-Benchmark die Single- und Multi-GPU-Tabellen in seperate Tabellen verschoben und die Beiträge in folgende Reihenfolge geändert:
- Firestrike Single-GPU
- Firestrike Multi-GPU
- Firestrike Extreme
- Firestrike Ultra
- Sky Diver
- Cloud Gate Single-GPU
- Cloud Gate Multi-GPU
- Time Spy
- Driver Overhead Test
- IceStorm 
- IceStorm Extreme + IceStorm Unlimited



Merke: Kopiere nie aus dem WYSIWYG-Editor, da ist bei den langen Tabellen hinterher oft die Formatierung im Eimer.


----------



## Grestorn (20. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Dabei fällt mir gerade auf... Grestorn, reiche mal bitte die Timings nach.



Da ich mir die Timings nicht aufgeschrieben hatte damals, habe ich alle Tests nochmal gemacht: 

TimeSpy: 6714 | Grestorn | i7 5960X @ 125x34/30 | 16 GB DDR4 @ 3000-15-15-15-35 2T | Titan X (Maxwell) @ 1500/2000 | Link
FireStrike Ultra: 5281 | Grestorn | i7 5960X @ 125x34/30 | 16 GB DDR4 @ 3000-15-15-15-35 2T | Titan X (Maxwell) @ 1500/2000 | Link
FireStrike Extreme: 9739 | Grestorn | i7 5960X @ 125x34/30 | 16 GB DDR4 @ 3000-15-15-15-35 2T | Titan X (Maxwell) @ 1500/2000 | Link

Leider schafft die Titan X die 1546 nicht mehr, wird halt auch älter, die gute 


Und: iGameKudan: Tolle Arbeit!


----------



## iGameKudan (20. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Ich habe mal die Ergebnisse entsprechend geändert.

Und: Danke.


----------



## HisN (20. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Time Spy: 10129 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Titan Pascal @ 2076/5200 | Link

Fire Strike Extreme: 14124 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Titan Pascal @ 2038/5200 | Link

Fire Strike Ultra: 7653 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Titan Pascal @ 2038/5200 | Link


----------



## iGameKudan (20. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Damit hast du dir noch dreimal den ersten Platz gekrallt.


----------



## Grestorn (20. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Hey, ich war erster für ne halbe Stunde... Cheers 

Übrigens: Beim Speicher sollte man sich einigen, ob man die tatsächliche oder die DoubleData-Frequenz angibt...


----------



## iGameKudan (20. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Da die allermeisten Ergebnisse als DDR-Angabe gepostet worden sind und werden, wäre die Angabe als DDR-Frequenz wohl am sinnvollsten.


----------



## Grestorn (20. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Na, dann verdoppel bitte die Zahl bei mir. Das nächste Mal geb ich den richtigen Wert an.


----------



## pagani-s (20. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

bitte erst übernehmen wenn die mhz zahlen bei der grafikkarte so richtig sind.
hab nun den realen wert und nicht den in gpu-z angegeben wie bei allen anderen vorher

TIME SPY 
4427|pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1304/7200 | LINK


FIRESTRIKE :  13608|pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | LINK

API OVERHEAD TEST

DX11 MultiThread: 1 872 673 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | Link

DX11 SingleThread: 1 326 737 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | Link

DX12 draw calls per second: 20 238 414 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | Link

TIME SPY    update 
4750|pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | LINK

ICE STORM UNLIMITED : 190 677 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | LINK

ICE STORM : 183 144 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | LINK

ICE STORM EXTREME : 177 878 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | LINK

CLOUD GATE  : 36 005 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | LINK


SKY DIVER : 35 915 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | LINK


FIRE STRIKE EXTREME : 6 959 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | LINK


FIRE STRIKE ULTRA  : 3732 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1400/7400 | LINK


----------



## Gohrbi (21. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Viel Arbeit danke, leider kann ich sie nicht weiter würdigen, weil .... Tabelle da, Tabelle weg, Tabelle da, Tabelle weg usw.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Also bei mir (aktueller Chrome canary-Build über einen TeleColumbus-Internetanschluss) waren die Tabellen bisher bei wirklich jedem Seitenaufruf geladen worden...
Die Tabellen werden aber extern von hwbot.org geladen, vielleicht besteht da ja zwischen dir und hwbot irgendein Problem?
Bei mir haben die HWBot-Tabellen teilweise auch wirklich lange gebraucht bis sie geladen wurden...

Oder irgendein falsch eingestellter Blocker? 

@pagani: Wird... äh... wurde eben eingetragen. 
@HisN: Du kommst aus Berlin?


----------



## DaHell63 (21. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Viel Arbeit danke, leider kann ich sie nicht weiter würdigen, weil .... Tabelle da, Tabelle weg, Tabelle da, Tabelle weg usw.



Hier das gleiche Spiel, aber nur wenn ich die Tabellen anklicke.
Wenn ich einfach die Seite runter scrolle wird alles richtig angezeigt


----------



## iGameKudan (21. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Hier das gleiche Spiel, aber nur wenn ich die Tabellen anklicke.
> Wenn ich einfach die Seite runter scrolle wird alles richtig angezeigt


Was meinst du mit Links anklicken?
Edit: Ach, du meinst sicher die Links aus dem Startpost... Selbst dann wird mir alles problemlos angezeigt. Die HWBot-Tabellen brauchen teilweise halt ewig zum Laden. 

Notfalls müsste ich mal Stephan fragen was die Ursache sein könnte, aber bei mir wird alles problemlos angezeigt.


----------



## Karotte81 (21. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Wo sehe ich denn die Taktraten der GPU, alle 3 vereint?


----------



## HisN (21. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> @HisN: Du kommst aus Berlin?



Inzwischen gerade rausgezogen. Von Spandau nach Falkensee. Hatte Bock auf ein bisschen Grün^^


----------



## HisN (21. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Ich hätte gerne noch einen 1. Platz.

Sky Diver: 51714 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Titan Pascal @ 2038/5000 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (22. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Ich muss scrollen, da geht die Tabelle, wenn ich faul sein will und die einzelnen anklicke, da geht es nicht.


----------



## pagani-s (22. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich muss scrollen, da geht die Tabelle, wenn ich faul sein will und die einzelnen anklicke, da geht es nicht.



Bei mir komischerweise auch nicht.  Dann sind alle Tabellen am blinken und ich kann auch mit runterscrollen nix dagegen machen.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Tritt das Problem auf mehreren Geräten auf?
Und mit welchen Browsern?

Sowohl auf meinem PC mit Chrome Canary als auch auf meinem Tablet mit Chrome stable und dem aktuellen Edge habe ich keine Probleme...


----------



## Gohrbi (22. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

IE-11, Edge, Firefox48.0.1 überall das selbe/gleiche. Nur alles durch scrollen, keine Tabelle extra aufrufen. Mit und ohne Werbeblocker.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Gab es denn die Probleme schon unter Softys Herrschaft oder erst, nachdem ich meine Umbauten gemacht hatte...?


----------



## pagani-s (22. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Bei Softy ging alles wie es sollte.
Ist wahrscheinlich nur ne Kleinigkeit,die schwer zu finden ist.


----------



## DaHell63 (23. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Update:
Firestrike Ultra: 5131 |DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHz | 16 GB DDR 3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @ 1530/4000 |Link


----------



## iGameKudan (23. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Update. 



HisN schrieb:


> Inzwischen gerade rausgezogen. Von Spandau nach Falkensee. Hatte Bock auf ein bisschen Grün^^


Falkensee... Sicherlich eine schöne Stadt, allerdings verbinde ich mit der Stadt eine gewisse negative Erfahrung. 



Gohrbi schrieb:


> IE-11, Edge, Firefox48.0.1 überall das selbe/gleiche. Nur alles durch scrollen, keine Tabelle extra aufrufen. Mit und ohne Werbeblocker.





pagani-s schrieb:


> Bei Softy ging alles wie es sollte.
> Ist wahrscheinlich nur ne Kleinigkeit,die schwer zu finden ist.


Hm, da werde ich mich wohl mal an Stefan wenden müssen. 

Ich kann mir halt nicht vorstellen, woran dieser Fehler liegen kann - ich habe zwar quasi alle Tabellen verschoben/neu sortiert, allerdings habe ich die Links der HWBot-Tabellen definitiv 1:1 übernommen. 
Und bei mir funktioniert die Darstellung der Tabellen soweit ja auch auf mehreren Geräten und mit mehreren Browsern problemlos - einzig kann ich mir nicht erklären, wieso manche Tabellen nur so kurz dargestellt werden und andere Tabellen zwar ebenfalls kurz sind, aber danach noch haufenweise leerer Platz durch HWBot erzeugt wird.


----------



## DaHell63 (30. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Update:
Firestrike Extreme: 9553 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16 GB DDR 3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @ 1530/4000 |Link


----------



## iGameKudan (31. August 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Wurde eingetragen. 

Wird bald eingetragen:

Firestrike: 11275 | iGameKudan | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | Radeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHz |Link
Firestrike Extreme: 5552 | iGameKudan | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | Radeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHz |Link
Firestrike Ultra: 2982 | iGameKudan | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | Radeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHz |Link
Skydiver: 29307 | iGameKudan | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | Radeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHz |Link
Cloud Gate: 30756 | iGameKudan | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | Radeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHz |Link
IceStorm Extreme:  146223 | iGameKudan | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | Radeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHz |Link
IceStorm: 152213 | iGameKudan | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHZ | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | Radeon R9 290X 4GB @1100/1400MHz |Link


----------



## Nachty (4. September 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Fire Strike Ultra: 7717 | Nachty | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2000/5500 I Link

Fire Strike Extrem: 14457 | Nachty | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2000/5500 I Link


Sky Diver: 51718 | Nachty | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2000/5500 | Link

Fire Strike: 23514| Nachty | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2000/5500 | Link


----------



## iGameKudan (9. September 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Update... Herzlichen Glückwunsch für die ersten Plätze.


----------



## ic3man1986 (10. September 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

TIMESPY: 14 910 | 1C3M4N | Intel Core i7-5960X @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2.518MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | 3 x 980TI @ 1.416 MHz & 2.000 MHz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE


----------



## HisN (10. September 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Kurz unterschlagen, dass es drei Karten sind? *g*
Hab mich kurz gewundert über den Score.


----------



## pagani-s (11. September 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

update
API OVERHEAD TEST

DX11 MultiThread: 1 970883  |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1435/7400 | Link

DX11 SingleThread: 2049713 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Gtx 980 @ 1435/7400 | Link


----------



## ic3man1986 (12. September 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



HisN schrieb:


> Kurz unterschlagen, dass es drei Karten sind? *g*
> Hab mich kurz gewundert über den Score.



Sry, Fehler übersehen und korrigiert.


----------



## jules.m (15. September 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

So, mehr geht mit meiner Krücke nicht, die läuft am Limit 

Aber immerhin die schnellste 7970 in der Timespy Online Datenbank 

Timespy: 2816 |jules.m | i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz | 8 GB DDR 3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD7970 GHz Edition@ 1270/1800 |Link


Und dazu noch ein Update für meinen Firestrike Eintrag:

Firestrike: 9312 |jules.m | i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz | 8 GB DDR 3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | HD7970 GHz Edition@ 1270/1800 |Link


----------



## DrDave (17. September 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Die Firestrike Extreme Tabelle hat nur 3 Spalten, die mit "Link" funktioniert nicht.

Edit, dass der Post auch etwas Nutzen hat
Firestrike: 16710 | DrDave | i7 3770k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2000 | Link
Firestrike Ultra: 5088 | DrDave | i7 3770k @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-12-12-30 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2000 | Link


----------



## Scoch (17. September 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike: 13718 | Scoch i5 4690k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-32 1T | GTX 1070 @ 1987/8008 | Link

Firestrike Extreme : 7557 | Scoch i5 4690k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-32 1T | GTX 1070 @ 2012/8008 | Link

Firestrike Ultra : 4289 | Scoch i5 4690k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-32 1T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/8008 | Link


----------



## Jolly91 (20. September 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

So, 4.050mhz sind beim VRam nicht möglich ohne das Bildfehler kommen, daher hab ich mal reduziert und rausgekommen sind statt 25mhz weniger nur 12mhz weniger.

Aber die 17.000 hab ich geknackt. 

Firestrike: 17.044 | Jolly91 I i7 3930k @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1531/2018 | Link


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (22. September 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

TimeSpy: 6913 | Borkenpopel | i7 5960X @ 4,2Ghz | 32GB DDR4 @ 2133 | GTX1070 @ 2126/2357  
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME


----------



## iGameKudan (22. September 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Sorry dass ich den Thread solange nicht aktualisiert habe, ich habe in letzter Zeit viel mit meiner Ausbildung zu tun.
Ich habe eben mal alles aktualisiert - Borkenpopel bitte ich mal, die Latenzen beim RAM nachzutragen.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (23. September 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich den Thread solange nicht aktualisiert habe, ich habe in letzter Zeit viel mit meiner Ausbildung zu tun.
> Ich habe eben mal alles aktualisiert - Borkenpopel bitte ich mal, die Latenzen beim RAM nachzutragen.



Jawohl, wird heute Abend durchgeführt!


----------



## Scoch (23. September 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Ich hab Time Spy ganz übersehen 

Time Spy : 5561 | Scoch i5 4690k @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-32 1T | GTX 1070 @ 1987/8012 | Link


----------



## blackstar_88 (24. September 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Fire Strike: 17391 / i7 6700K@ 4,7 GHz / 32GB-DDR4 Kingston Hyper X 2666 CL 15 / Palit Superjetsream  GTX 980 Ti


----------



## Masterbase91 (25. September 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Fire Strike: 13787 | masterbase91 |  i5 - 3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 16GB DDR3 - 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 1070 @ 2050/2150 | Link

Time Spy: 5586 | masterbase91 |  i5 - 3570K @ 4,2Ghz | 16GB DDR3 - 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 1070 @ 2063/2150 | Link


----------



## Eddyloveland (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike: 24922 | Eddyloveland | i7 -6800K @ 4.0 Ghz | 32 GB DDR4 -3000 15-17-17-35 | 2x GTX 980 Ti @1430/1753 |NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6800K,MSI X99A GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A20)


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Ich wollte mal wissen was es so bringt dem 3930K noch 200mhz zu geben. 88Pkt hat´s gebracht, dafür wollte die 980ti nicht ganz so hoch mitgehen. Der Speicher will auch nicht höher. In so fern...

Firestrike: 17.128 | Jolly91 | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1.520/2.009 |  Link


----------



## DrDave (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Update
Firestrike: 17160 | DrDave | i7 3770k @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1570/2030 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Einmal bitte Update  neue GPU ich konnte mich nicht bremsen ...

Cloud Gate: 38827 | Gohrbi |  i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 -  3000  MHz  [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 [ Link

Ice Storm Extreme: 203184 | Gohrbi |  i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000  MHz  [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 | Link

Sky Diver: 43222 | Gohrbi |  i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000  MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 | Link

Fire Strike Ultra: 5603 | Gohrbi |  i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000  MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 | Link

Fire Strike Extreme: 10486 | Gohrbi |  i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000  MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 | Link

Fire Strike: 19369 | Gohrbi |  i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000 MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 | Link


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Komm, einen setze ich zum Spaß mal oben rein (wobei ich mir nicht ganz erklären kann warum ich über HisN liege obwohl seine CPU und GPU höher getaktet ist - macht der vRAM-Takt so viel aus?):

FireStrike Ultra: 7730 | Incredible Alk | 5960X @ 4000 MHz | 64GB DDR4-2400 @ 2400 MHz, CL 15-15-15-35-2T | NVidia TitanX @  2000 MHz GPU, 5500 Mhz vRAM | Link


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Endlich mal die Updates gemacht. 
blackstar habe ich nicht eingetragen... Die Hinweise zur Formatierung im Startpost sollten schon beachtet werden. D


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Hier ging noch was :

Fire Strike Ultra: 5859 | Gohrbi |  i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 -  3000  MHz [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/5400 | Link

Update:

DX11 Multi-threaded : 2 826 693 | Gohrbi |  i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000  MHz  [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 | Link

DX12 draw calls per second: 29 869 572 | Gohrbi |  i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000  MHz  [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 | Link

DX11 Multi-threaded : 4 095 679 | Gohrbi |  i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000  MHz  [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/2150 | Link


----------



## Eddyloveland (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

!UPDATE!
Firestrike: 25551 | Eddyloveland | i7 -6850K @ 4.2 Ghz | 32 GB DDR4 -3000 15-17-17-35 | 2x GTX 980 Ti @1442/1753 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6850K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE II


----------



## JaniZz (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Time Spy: 2582 | JaniZz | i7 4770k @ 4,4 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31| R9 290 @ 1220/1450 MHz | AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wissen was es so bringt dem 3930K noch 200mhz zu geben. 88Pkt hat´s gebracht, dafür wollte die 980ti nicht ganz so hoch mitgehen. Der Speicher will auch nicht höher. In so fern...
> 
> Firestrike: 17.128 | Jolly91 | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1.520/2.009 |  Link





DrDave schrieb:


> Update
> Firestrike: 17160 | DrDave | i7 3770k @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1570/2030 | Link



Wetten deine GPU steckt im PCI-E 3.0  x16 Slot?

Dein Grafik Score liegt mit 50mhz mehr - 950 Punkte höher als meiner, aber ich fahr hier mit PCI-E 3.0 x8.


----------



## DrDave (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX &amp; HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Wetten deine GPU steckt im PCI-E 3.0  x16 Slot?
> 
> Dein Grafik Score liegt mit 50mhz mehr - 950 Punkte höher als meiner, aber ich fahr hier mit PCI-E 3.0 x8.


Kann auch nur, 3.0 x8 bieten, da die Backplate des Accelero Hybrid im x16 slot mit dem CPU Kühler kollidiert. Ich vermute eher es liegt am MOD BIOS, der Takt ist bei mir konstant und die Karte rennt auch nicht ins Powerlimit. Ist auch bei weitem fern von Stabilität, hat mich etwas Mühe gekostet den run zu beenden


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Okay, meine Karte darf bis zu 380W ziehen, das Temp. Limit steht auf 81°C, da waren noch 13°C Luft und warscheinlich liegt´s echt daran das deine wohl nicht runtertaktet, meine aber schon.

Wobei dein Unterbau auch ein anderer ist, -> schnellerer Ram, und ich hab Quad Channel. Man ich mach das mal im abgesicherten Modus.


----------



## Schrotti (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Jetzt Lowend CPU.

Fire Strike: 10382 | Schrotti | Pentium G3258 @ 4.5Ghz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 1070 @ 1987/2003 | Link


----------



## Eddyloveland (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike Ultra: 8887| Eddyloveland | i7 -6850K @ 4.4 Ghz | 32 GB DDR4 -3000 15-17-17-35 | 2x GTX 980 Ti @1455/1805  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6850K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE II


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Neu

Time Spy: 7484 | Gohrbi |  i7 - 6700K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR4 - 3000  MHz  [ CL 15-16-16-35 | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2088/5400 | Link


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Das Update war ja mal wieder überfällig... 
Sorry für die langen Zeiträume. Wird zukünftig wieder besser, versprochen. 

Weil mir das bei einigen Ergebnissen aufgefallen ist: Sobald sich eine wesentliche Systemkomponente vom Typ her ändert (CPU, GPU - z.B. von einer 980Ti auf eine 1080, aber nicht von einer Palit Jetstream auf eine SuperJeststream...), zählt das als neues Ergebnis. Also auch, wenn der 6800K durch einen 6850K getauscht wurde. 

Updates sind nur dann nötig, falls ihr am gleichen System durch legitime Mittel die Leistung gesteigert habt... Also z.B. höhere Taktraten, ein anderes OS.


----------



## Spuelverfahren (1. November 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Hi,
neu:
Firestrike: 23243 | Spuelverfahren | i7-5960K @ 4,3GHz | 32GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Titan X(Pascal) @ 2100/5600 |Link

Grüße


----------



## Don_Dan (14. November 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Hallo zusammen!

Ist hier jemand mit einer Fury X/Nano oder Fury unterwegs, der gewillt wäre mal kurz Fire Strike Extreme laufen zu lassen?
Wir benötigen noch ein Ergebnis für den HWBOT Country Cup.

Ideal wäre eine Advanced 3DMark Lizenz und es müsste ein regelkonformer Screenshot, ein  Validation-File und ein Bild der Hardware erstellt werden.
Details dann, wenn sich jemand gefunden hat. Melden könnt ihr euch bei mir per PN, im Thread bei PCGH oder im Thread bei HWLuxx.

Zeitaufwand wäre maximal 20-30 Minuten.

Vielen Dank! 
Daniel


----------



## eisenhardt (16. November 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

ich hab ne fury nitro braucht man für den fire strike extreme die Lizenz ?wen ja wo kann man die für ein test irgendwo bekommen
wie mach ich das mit dem Validation file könnte sein das ich dafür den älteren Grafik trieber benutzen muss gibt es dazu eine Anleitung? wen ja wo  
hab das Ergebnis im normalen fire strike.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ups flaches bild richtiges kommt gleich


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike Ultra: 5 105 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2.228/2.405 Link
5121 Grafikscore, net schlecht für eine 1070 

Firestrike: 17 196 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2.177/2.405 Link
21.450 Grafikscore, brauche stärkere CPU^^


----------



## pagani-s (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

update
API OVERHEAD TEST

DX11 MultiThread: 1 996 629 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 | Link

DX11 SingleThread: 2 114 089 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 | Link

DirectX 12 draw calls per second : 18 262 104 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 | Link



Firestrike Ultra: 6537  |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz |32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 | Link

SKY DIVER: 46 865  |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 | Link

CLOUD GATE :43 174  |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 | Link

TIME SPY: 8524  |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 | Link

ICE STORM: 190700 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 | Link

FIRE STRIKE : 21844 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz |32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 | Link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME: 11 835| pagani-s | Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz |32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1402/3600 |Link

Edit:
update
SKY DIVER: 47275  |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1427/3650 | Link

TIME SPY: 8674 |pagani-s |Core i7 6800k @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | 2x Gtx 980 @ 1427/3650 | Link


----------



## lalaker (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike: 10998 | lalaker | i7-4770 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | AMD Nitro+ 470 8 GB @1350/2100

AMD Radeon RX 470 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770,MSI Z87-G43 (MS-7816)


----------



## Schrotti (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike: 9338 | Schrotti | i3-6100 @ 3,705 GHz | 8GB DDR3L-1600MHz CL 9-9-15-27 1T | nvidia GTX 1060 Mini OC 6GB @ 1911/2003MHz | Link

Firestrike: 10382 | Schrotti | Pentium G3258 @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 -1600MHz CL 9-9-15-27 2T | ZOTAC AMP GTX 1070 @ 1987/2003MHz | Link


----------



## Duvar (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Wird hier eigentlich noch aktualisiert?


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Ich sammle hier im 3DMark-Thread immer enige Ergebnisse, da es hier aufgrund der vielen unterschiedlichen Tabellen (mir wurde u.A. nahegelegt manche Beiträge lieber zu trennen, weil es sonst Probleme beim Editieren geben könnte) und vorallem auch deren Größen ein tendenziell größerer Aufwand ist, die Ergebnisse einzutragen und vorallem zu Updaten. Da nehme ich mir halt lieber einmal viel Zeit als mehrmals nur unwesentlich weniger. 

Aber da von euch aus wohl Bedarf besteht, werde ich mich im Laufe des Abends mal drum kümmern! 
Tut mir leid für die lange Wartezeit.


----------



## DaHell63 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Dann muß ich auch noch schnell mal.

i7 3930k Update:
Firestrike: 17391 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @1540/2000|Link


Firestrike: 15165 | DaHell63 | i7 2600K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 ti @ 1454/1952|Link

Firestrike: 13142 | DaHell63 | i7 4770k @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 1600MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | GTX 980 @ 1530/1851|Link


----------



## Duvar (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich sammle hier im 3DMark-Thread immer enige Ergebnisse, da es hier aufgrund der vielen unterschiedlichen Tabellen (mir wurde u.A. nahegelegt manche Beiträge lieber zu trennen, weil es sonst Probleme beim Editiren geben könnte) und vorallem auch deren Größen ein tendenziell größerer Aufwand ist, die Ergebnisse einzutragen und vorallem zu Updaten. Da nehme ich mir halt lieber einmal viel Zeit als mehrmals nur unwesentlich weniger.
> 
> Aber da von euch aus wohl Bedarf besteht, werde ich mich im Laufe des Abends mal drum kümmern!
> Tut mir leid für die lange Wartezeit.



Sry, lass dir ruhig Zeit, dachte nur hier geschieht gar nix mehr. Danke für deine Mühen.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Wie versprochen, habe ich alle Ergebnisse eingetragen bzw. aktualisiert. 



lalaker schrieb:


> Firestrike: 10998 | lalaker | i7-4770 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | AMD Nitro+ 470 8 GB @1350/2100
> 
> AMD Radeon RX 470 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770,MSI Z87-G43 (MS-7816)


Nur dieses Ergebnis ist ungültig.


----------



## Duvar (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Hab mal alles rausgeholt was geht aus meiner 1070 und 4770K 

Firestrike Ultra: 5 188 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2.228/2.438 Link

Schade die 5200 Grafikscore nicht erreicht.


----------



## DaHell63 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Update:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Firestrike Ultra: 5150 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.4GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @1540/2000|Link

Manchmal bin ich schon versucht ein Mod Bios zu flashen.
Aber dann denk ich mir wieder das die Karte mit Hausfrauen OC auch so reichen muss.


----------



## Duvar (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Lass das mal lieber sein mit dem Bios 
Bin froh dich überholt zu haben mit Mühe und Not


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Manchmal bin ich schon versucht ein Mod Bios zu flashen.
> Aber dann denk ich mir wieder das die Karte mit Hausfrauen OC auch so reichen muss.



Ich hab das BIOS meiner Grafikkarte selbst modifiziert, und ehrlich gesagt merkt man dabei nur wie grausig schlecht die aktuellen GPUs zu übertakten sind.  Einfach nur nervig, und ehrlich gesagt auch nicht die Mühe wert.


----------



## DrDave (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX &amp;amp; HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Update
Firestrike Ultra: 5213 | DrDave | i7 3770k @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1558/2114 | Link




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich hab das BIOS meiner Grafikkarte selbst modifiziert, und ehrlich gesagt merkt man dabei nur wie grausig schlecht die aktuellen GPUs zu übertakten sind.  Einfach nur nervig, und ehrlich gesagt auch nicht die Mühe wert.



Was ist aktuell? Die 980Ti läuft je nach Modell gerne ins Powerlimit, da kann man nur mit Modbios gegensteuern, um effektiv höhere Spannungen nutzen zu können und entsprechend freizuschalten.
@DaHell63, mit wieviel Spannung läuft deine 980 Ti in den Benches? Wenn Sie dabei nicht ins Powerlimit rennt und du keine höheren Spannungen nutzen willst, macht ein Modbios keinen Sinn.
Zumal mehr Spannung die Sache auch nicht unbedingt stabiler macht.


----------



## DaHell63 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Das höchste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe ware 1.212V.
Fällt dann in der Regel auf 1.187V, meistens bei erreichen der 60° Marke, was wiederum einhergeht mit einer Taktreduzierung von 13MHz.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Es sei natürlich gesagt, umso schneller mehrere Ergebnisse vorliegen, umso schneller wird auch aktualisiert - wie eben geschehen.


----------



## HighGrow22 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hab mal alles rausgeholt was geht aus meiner 1070 und 4770K
> 
> Firestrike Ultra: 5 188 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2.228/2.438 Link
> 
> Schade die 5200 Grafikscore nicht erreicht.




alter ... wie zum geier bekommst du die karte bei den werten stabil ???
mein core macht max 2050 bei 1,093v stabil dann kackt er ab 
Hab die FTW unter wasser


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> alter ... wie zum geier bekommst du die karte bei den werten stabil ???
> mein core macht max 2050 bei 1,093v stabil dann kackt er ab
> Hab die FTW unter wasser



Hier so: EVGA Gtx 1070 FTW OC with more than 2300MHz+ Boostclock and +700MHz mem - YouTube
Mehr dazu siehe post 5108^^ GTX 1080/1070/1060/1050/1050Ti  Laberthread (Pascal)
In dem Thread gibt es auch einige Infos GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

So Leute...zwar nicht so hoch wie Duvar, aber nicht schlecht für meine olle betagte Plattform. 

Update: 
Firestrike Ultra: 
4945| majinvegeta20 | Intel Xeon X5660 @ 4.4GHz | 24GB DDR-3 @1.678 MHz | GTX 1070 @2164/2.430 |Link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME:
8965| majinvegeta20 | Intel Xeon X5660 @ 4.4GHz | 24GB DDR-3 @1.678 MHz | GTX 1070 @2164/2.430 |Link

FIRE STRIKE:
16011| majinvegeta20 | Intel Xeon X5660 @ 4.4GHz | 24GB DDR-3 @1.678 MHz | GTX 1070 @2164/2.430 |Link


----------



## DaHell63 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Kleines Update:
 Firestrike Ultra: 5174 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @1545/2052|Link


----------



## -Henry- (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike: 11961 | -Henry- | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GTX 960 4GB @ 1523/3665 MHz | Link


----------



## HisN (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Kleines Update

Fire Strike: 24652 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2100/5500 | Link
Fire Strike Extreme: 14838 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2100/5500 | Link
Fire Strike Ultra: 7790 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2100/5500 | Link


Time Spy: 10574 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2100/5500 | Link


Sky Diver: 55811 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2100/5500 | Link


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Zeit für ein Update mit der neuen Graka:

Firestrike: 11196 | dailydoseofgaming | Xeon E3 1231v3 @ 3,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | RX 480 @ 1375/2250 | Link


----------



## Cyborgetic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Mein Benchmark:

Firestrike: 20227 | i7 5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB Kingston HyperX DDR4 2133 MHz @ 2500 MHz | Asus Strix GTX1080 AG @ 2126MHz GPU Clock &  11GHz Memory Clock 8GB GDDR5X | Link


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Graka aus der RMA gekommen, anstatt sie ungeöffnet zu verbauen .. lieber ein paar Benchmarks gemacht^^

Multi-GPU

Fire Strike: 32538 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2xTitan X Pascal @ 2000/5000 | Link
Fire Strike Extreme: 22474 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2xTitan X Pascal @ 2000/5000 | Link
Fire Strike Ultra: 13651 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2xTitan X Pascal @ 2000/5000 | Link


----------



## jamesblond23 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Hab auch meinen ersten FireStrike hinter mir:

Single-GPU

Fire Strike: 12136 | jamesblond23 | i7-4790K @ 4,8 GHz | 16Gb DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 970 @ 1586/4104 | Link

nicht die aktuellste Karte, aber nen guter Score mMn.


----------



## LaraXioR (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1178x662q90/923/hStmi1.jpg

Hallo!

VGA: KFA2 GTX980Ti HOF "8Pack Approved Edition"
Wasserkühlung.


----------



## pagani-s (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



LaraXioR schrieb:


> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1178x662q90/923/hStmi1.jpg
> 
> Hallo!
> 
> ...



ich behaupte mal, auch wenn das ein nettes ergebnis ist wird dein ergebnis nicht in die liste übernommen, weil du die werte nicht wie im startpost aufgelistet hast.


----------



## W3SSI (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Time Spy : 6827 | W3SSI | i7-7770K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2101/2376 | Link
Fire Strike : 18025 | W3SSI | i7-7770K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2101/2415 | Link
Sky Driver : 42242 | W3SSI | i7-7770K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2101/2415 |Link
Ice Storm : 226565 | W3SSI | i7-7770K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2101/2415 | Link​


----------



## HisN (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Edit: Nix gesagt^^


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Auch hier ein Update


----------



## Scoch (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Update! Jetzt mit neuer CPU 

Fire Strike : 15943 | Scoch | i7 7700K @ 4,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2038/2003 | Link
Fire Strike Extreme : 8332 | Scoch | i7 7700K @ 4,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2038/2003 | Link
Fire Strike Ultra : 4564 | Scoch | i7 7700K @ 4,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2038/2003 | Link
Time Spy : 6253 | Scoch | i7 7700K @ 4,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2038/2003 | Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. März 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike: 19968 | Blechdesigner | i7-7700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2012/1350 |  Link


----------



## DrDave (11. März 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Update
Firestrike: 17655 | DrDave | i7 3770k @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1588/2114 | Link


----------



## DjTomCat (13. März 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Update:
Firestrike: 22790 | DjTomCat | i7-7700K @ 4,9 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Titan X (Pascal) @ 2025/5600 MHz | NVIDIA Titan X (Pascal) video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K,MSI Z270 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A63)

Firestrike Extreme : 14140 | DjTomCat | i7-7700K @ 4,9 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Titan X (Pascal) @ 2038/5600 MHz | NVIDIA Titan X (Pascal) video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K,MSI Z270 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A63)

Firestrike Ultra : 7657 | DjTomCat | i7-7700K @ 4,9 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Titan X (Pascal) @ 2038/5600 MHz | NVIDIA Titan X (Pascal) video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K,MSI Z270 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A63)


----------



## Bull56 (15. März 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Mal eben ein kleiner Schnelltest gewesen, Founders Edition ohne Modifikationen und mit dem Standardkühler!

TimeSpy Single GPU: 8836 | Bull56 | i7-7700K @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 14-16-16-31 2T | GTX 1080Ti FE @ 2012/1503 MHz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. STRIX Z270I GAMING


----------



## freak094 (16. März 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Fire Strike Ultra: 7739 | freak094 | R7 1700 @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3340MHz CL 13-12-12-28 2T | Titan X (Pascal) @ 2038/5433 MHz | NVIDIA Titan X (Pascal) video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 1700,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO

Time Spy: 10451 | freak094 | R7 1700 @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3460MHz CL 13-11-11-26 1T | Titan X (Pascal) @ 2063/5433 MHz | NVIDIA Titan X (Pascal) video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 1700,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (19. März 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

TimeSpy: 8921 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ ~1950/3000 | Link


----------



## panzer000 (26. März 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA 1.1 /8960  | Panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2T |2x  GTX 1080 @ ~1891/5005 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,MSI Z170A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION(MS-7968)


----------



## panzer000 (26. März 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

TimeSpy: /11069| Panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2T |2x GTX 1080 @ ~1891/5005 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,MSI Z170A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION(MS-7968)


----------



## pagani-s (26. März 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

i7 6600k gibts nicht.
im link stehts richtig i7 6700k.


----------



## panzer000 (26. März 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



pagani-s schrieb:


> i7 6600k gibts nicht.
> im link stehts richtig i7 6700k.



irgendwie vertippt


----------



## DaHell63 (7. April 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Neuer Treiber, neues Glück.Einen Platz gut gemacht

_Update_
Firestrike:17411 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980ti @1545/2050|Link


----------



## MADman_One (8. April 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

In der Multi-GPU Liste sind so wenige 1080Tis drin, daher habe ich meine mal kurz gebencht, auch wenn die WaKü Blöcke noch nicht da sind, besser als nix  :

Multi-GPU:
Firestrike: 31867 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-48 2T | 2x GTX Geforce 1080ti @ 2025/6000 | Link
Firestrike Extreme: 21751 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-48 2T | 2x GTX Geforce 1080ti @ 2025/6000 | Link
Firestrike Ultra: 12269 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-48 2T | 2x GTX Geforce 1080ti @ 2025/6000 | Link
Timespy: 17114 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-48 2T | 2x GTX Geforce 1080ti @ 2025/6000 | Link


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (11. April 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike: 24421 | Borkenpopel1| i7-5960x @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2T | GTX Geforce 1080ti @ 2063/6000 I Link


----------



## panzer000 (12. April 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

TimeSpy/11742| Panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2T |2x GTX 1080 @ ~1924/5005/ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,MSI Z170A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION(MS-7968)

Fire Strike Ultra  /9728 | Panzer000 | i7-6700K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 16-16-16-32 2T |2x GTX 1080 @ ~1924/5005/ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,MSI Z170A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION(MS-7968)


----------



## Schrotti (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike Ultra : 7264 | Schrotti | RYZEN 5 @ 3.9GHz | 16GB DDR-4 2133MHz CL 15-15-15-31 1T | GTX 1080ti @1974/5704| Link


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Aus mangelndem Interesse würde ich mich freuen, wenn es einen Nachfolger für die Betreuung dieses Threads gäbe.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

ICESTORM:
135881 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | Link

ICESTORM EXTREME:
124769 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | Link

ICESTRORM UNLIMITED:
165259 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | Link


CLOUDGATE Single GPU:
31186 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | Link

SKYDIVER:
34947 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | Link

TIMESPY:
6341 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | Link


FIRESTRIKE Single-GPU:
16080 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | Link

FIRESTRIKE EXTREME:
8680 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | Link

FIRESTRIKE ULTRA:
4713 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

TimeSpy: 7111 | Blechdesigner | i7-7700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-38 2T | GTX 1080 @ 1873/1251 | Link


----------



## Blackout2016 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike: 21010/Blackout2016/i7-7700K@4500MHz/16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T/1080Ti @ 1452/2038MHz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...g-3dmark-2013-time-spy-added-1-firestrike.jpg

Firestrike Extreme: 13421/Blackout2016/i7-7700K@4500MHz/16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T/1080Ti @ 1452/2038MHz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-2013-time-spy-added-2-firestrike-extreme.jpg
Firestrike Ultra: 7449/Blackout2016/i7-7700K@4500MHz/16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T/1080Ti @ 1452/2038MHz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rk-2013-time-spy-added-3-firestrike-ultra.jpg
Time Spy: 9388/Blackout2016/i7-7700K@4500MHz/16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T/1080Ti @ 1452/2038MHz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ing-3dmark-2013-time-spy-added-4-time-spy.jpg


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike Ultra: 6075 | Duvar | R7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-17-16-32 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2114/1501 | Link

Firestrike Extreme: 11298 | Duvar | R7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-17-16-32 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2114/1501 | Link

Timespy: 8303 | Duvar | R7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-18-18-34 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2114/1451 | Link


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Aus mangelndem Interesse würde ich mich freuen, wenn es einen Nachfolger für die Betreuung dieses Threads gäbe.



Wie ich sehe gibt es wohl keine updates mehr. Los Leute wer will freiwillig weiter machen? (Ich persönlich will es nicht, aber vllt hat einer Lust dazu).
Mach mal noch ein letztes update Mensch^^


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Verflucht sei das verdammte Entfernen des WYSIWYG-Editors. 
Zumindest optional zuschaltbar wäre doch zumutbar gewesen, man muss doch nur EINMAL Enter drücken damit wieder Leerzeichen gesetzt werden können. 
(Oder alternativ endlich mal den entsprechenden Fehler beheben, wie auch immer...)

Ich muss deshalb nun jedes einzelne Ergebnis bzw. jeden Post erst zitieren und dort den BBCode rauskopieren, da die Link-Formatierung nicht mitkopiert wird. Oder alternativ halt jeden Link einzeln öffnen und die Klicklinks selber erstellen... 

Das sieht dann sonst ganz stumpf so aus:

|16080 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 2000/4202 | Link

Dazu sind manche Tabellen mittlerweile so fett, dass mit einem 3770K @4.5GHz kein flüssiges Scrollen mehr möglich ist. 

*Trotzdem habe ich mal ein Update gemacht... *


----------



## freak094 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Rank 1 

Update:

Time Spy: 10582 | freak094 | R7 1700 @4,055GHz | 16GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 14-13-13-21 1T | Titan X (Pascal) @  2050/5433MHz | NVIDIA Titan X (Pascal) video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## pagani-s (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

neues spielzeug 1080ti gamerock premium bisher ungetaktet

TimeSpy: 9198 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 2400 MHz CL 16-18-18-36  2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1974/1377 | Link

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA: 6990 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 2400 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1987/1377 | Link

CLOUD GATE: 41 154 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 2400 MHz CL 16-18-18-36  2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1987/1377 | Link


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Lieber mal schnell aktualisiert bevor es wieder so viele Ergebnisse sind, dass ich da anderthalb Stunden dran sitze.


----------



## pagani-s (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

ICE STORM UNLIMITED: 205 290 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 2400 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.595/1377 | Link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME: 13 116 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 2400 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.949/1377 | Link

FIRE STRIKE : 21 603 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 2400 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.974/1377 | Link

SKY DIVER: 46 349 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 2400 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.974 /1377 | Link

ICE STORM: 197 632 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 2400 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.974/1377 | Link


----------



## Blackout2016 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Update:

Firestrike: 21731 I Blackout2016 I i7-7700K@4600MHz I 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T I GTX 1080Ti @ 2025/1404MHz Link

Firestrike Ultra: 7584 I Blackout2016 I i7-7700K@4600MHz I 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T I GTX 1080Ti @ 2063/1.517MHz Link

Firestrike Extrem: 13819 I Blackout2016 I i7-7700K@4600MHz I 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T I GTX 1080Ti @ 2063/1517MHz Link

TimeSpy: 9453 I Blackout2016 I i7-7700K@4600MHz I 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T I GTX 1080Ti @ 2038/1473MHz Link


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike Ultra: 7886 | Duvar | R7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-17-16-32 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2114/6328 | Link
Timespy: 10503 | Duvar | R7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-17-16-32 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2114/6276 | Link


----------



## Harti600 (4. August 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike Ultra: 6170 | Harti600 | Xeon X5650@4.35GHz | 8GB DDR3-1.582MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |2x RX 580 @ 1540/9000 |Link

Firestrike Extreme: 10984 | Harti600 | Xeon X5650@4.35GHz | 8GB DDR3-1.582MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x RX 580 @ 1540/9000 |Link

Firestrike: 19758 | Harti600 | Xeon X5650@4.35GHz | 8GB DDR3-1.582MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x RX 580 @ 1540/9000 |Link

(Platz 1 mit 2xRX 580 bei Firestrike Ultra und Extreme trotz "schwacher" CPU Juhu!)
Spitzenverbrauch von 930 Watt ouch!


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Hast du mal gesehen, was Platz 1 für Punkte hat bei Firestrike Ultra Multi GPU?
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME
und extreme: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EXTREME

Glaub ist bissl höher der Score von Platz 1^^
Oder übersehe ich was?


----------



## Harti600 (5. August 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Meine für die rx 580 im dual CF.
Click


----------



## iGameKudan (7. August 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Ich habe die Ergebnisse mal aktualisiert. 
An die Leute, deren Ergebnisse ich nicht eingetragen habe: Bitte den ersten Post lesen.


----------



## Duvar (7. August 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Danke fürs update


----------



## Blackout2016 (8. August 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich habe die Ergebnisse mal aktualisiert.
> An die Leute, deren Ergebnisse ich nicht eingetragen habe: Bitte den ersten Post lesen.



Nun müsste alles korrekt sein bei mir. Beitrag #1860
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## pagani-s (8. August 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

kleines update

FIRE STRIKE : 22324 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.974/1385 |Link 

ICE STORM UNLIMITED : 212 323 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.595 MHz/1377 |Link

SKY DIVER  : 48 759 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz/1377 |Link


API OVERHEAD TEST

DX11 MultiThread: 3 516 990 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz MHz/1377 | Link

DX11 SingleThread: 2 226 864 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz MHz/1377 | Link

DX12 draw calls per second: 28 237 491 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz MHz/1377 | Link

Vulkan draw calls per second: 33 944 442 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz MHz/1377 | Link


 ohne ht

ICE STORM : 217 394 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.974 MHz MHz/1377 |Link


----------



## JayR91 (13. August 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Mal mäßig angefangen
FIRE STRIKE : 24790 | JayR91 | i7-7820X @ 4,8 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3000MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2101/1449 | Link


----------



## Blackout2016 (15. August 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



Blackout2016 schrieb:


> Firestrike: 21731 I Blackout2016 I i7-7700K@4600MHz I 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T I GTX 1080Ti @ 2025/1404MHz Link
> Firestrike Ultra: 7584 I Blackout2016 I i7-7700K@4600MHz I 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T I GTX 1080Ti @ 2063/1.517MHz Link
> Firestrike Extrem: 13819 I Blackout2016 I i7-7700K@4600MHz I 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T I GTX 1080Ti @ 2063/1517MHz Link
> TimeSpy: 9604 I Blackout2016 I i7-7700K@4600MHz I 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-39-2T I GTX 1080Ti @ 2063/1517MHz Link



Update


----------



## Schrotti (18. August 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

*UPDATE*

FIRE STRIKE : 23536 | Schrotti | i7-5930K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz @ 2666 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 1T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050/1517 | Link


----------



## BickSlick (8. September 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Timespy: 17 695 | BickSlick | I7 - 7820x @4,4 Ghz | G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 | 2 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600| Link
FireStrike: 31549 | BickSlick | I7 - 7820x @4,4 Ghz | G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 | 2 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600| Link
FireStrike Extreme: 22558 | BickSlick | I7 - 7820x @4,4 Ghz | G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 | 2 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600| Link
FireStrike Ultra: 13962 | BickSlick | I7 - 7820x @4,4 Ghz | G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 | 2 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600| Link
SkyDriver: 56997 | BickSlick | I7 - 7820x @4,4 Ghz | G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 | 2 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600| Link
CloudGate: 51887 | BickSlick | I7 - 7820x @4,4 Ghz | G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 | 2 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600| Link
IceStorm Extreme: 206452 | BickSlick | I7 - 7820x @4,4 Ghz | G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 | 2 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600| Link
IceStorm 1.2: 208635 | BickSlick | I7 - 7820x @4,4 Ghz | G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 | 2 x GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050/5600| Link


----------



## ChiefJohnson (14. September 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Timespy: 7871 | ChiefJohnson | R5 1500 @ 3,95 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 14-15-15-35 1T (Dual Rank)| GTX 1080 @ 2114/5508 | Link


----------



## joylancer (15. September 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Timespy: 7655| joylancer | I7-6850 @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2132MHz CL 14-14-14-35 2T (QuadChannel)| RX Vega 64 @ 1650/1050 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (16. September 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

update
API OVERHEAD TEST

DX11 MultiThread: 3 708 528 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.076 MHz MHz/1.382 | Link

DX11 SingleThread: 2 286 425 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.076 MHz MHz/1.382 | Link

DX12 draw calls per second: 32 176 662 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.076 MHz MHz/1.382 | Link

Vulkan draw calls per second: 34 965 774 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.076 MHz MHz/1.382 | Link

TimeSpy: 9372 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1962/1377 | Link


----------



## stuxcom (20. September 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

FireStrike: 20222 | Stuxcom | i7 7700k @ 5,1 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2139 MHz/5900 MHz| Link
FireStrike Extreme: 11122 | Stuxcom | i7 7700k @ 5,1 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2152 MHz/5900 MHz| Link
FireStrike Ultra: 5992 | Stuxcom | i7 7700k @ 5,1 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2152 MHz/5900 MHz| Link


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Update:

Firestrike Ultra: 7953 | Duvar | R7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-17-16-32 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2114/6400 | Link
Timespy: 10683 | Duvar | R7 1700 @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 16-17-16-32 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2114/6320 | Link


----------



## claster17 (21. September 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike: 25678 | claster17 | i7 7700K @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-36 | 2 x GTX 1070 @ 2088/4608| Link

Firestrike Ultra: 7519 | claster17 | i7 4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-30 | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063/6120 Link
Timespy: 9246 | claster17 | i7 4790K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-30 | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063/6120 | Link


----------



## Fameous83 (22. September 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Timespy: 7101 | Fameous83 | Ryzen7 1700 @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 | Vega64 @ 1500/945 | AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,ASRock AB350 Pro4


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

#Update


----------



## pagani-s (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

update 
CLOUD GATE: 43 449 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.025 MHz/1.391 MHz | Link

TimeSpy: 9700 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.012 MHz/1.391 MHz | Link

SKY DIVER:49 438 | pagani-s | i7-6800K @ 4,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3000 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.025 MHz /1.392 MHz | Link


----------



## -K1ngp1n- (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

TimeSpy: 11163 | -K1ngp1n- | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 4196 MHz CL 19-19-19-39 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.126 MHz/1.640 MHz | Link

FireStrike Ultra: 8128 | -K1ngp1n- | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 4000 MHz CL 19-19-19-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.126 MHz/1.640 MHz | Link

FireStrike Extreme: 15424 | -K1ngp1n- | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 4200 MHz CL 19-19-19-39 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.126 MHz/1.640 MHz | Link

FireStrike: 26579 | -K1ngp1n- | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 4000 MHz CL 19-19-19-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.126 MHz/1.640 MHz | Link

SKY DIVER: 59479 | -K1ngp1n- | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 4000 MHz CL 19-19-19-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.126 MHz/1.640 MHz | Link

CLOUD GATE: 53293 | -K1ngp1n- | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3300 MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.126 MHz/1.640 MHz | Link

IceStorm Extreme: 269620 | -K1ngp1n- | i7-8700K @ 5,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3300MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.126 MHz/1.640 MHz | Link

IceStorm: 278314 | -K1ngp1n- | i7-8700K @ 5,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3300 MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2126 MHz/1.640 MHz | Link


----------



## 0ssi (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike: 25103 | 0ssi | i7-7700K @ 5,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3600 Mhz CL 15-17-17-30 1T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2088/1624 Mhz | Link


----------



## sleipDE (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Firestrike: 12012 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2.133 MHz @ 2.154 Mhz CL 11-12-11-25 2T | GTX 1060 @ 2.124/2.272 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Update CPU

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME : 10 578 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz @      3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 1080@ 2.076 MHz/1.251 MHz | Link 

FIRE STRIKE : 20 546 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz @     3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 1080@ 2.076 MHz/1.251 MHz | Link 

SKY DIVER : 49 739 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz @    3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 1080@ 2.076 MHz/1.251 MHz | Link

TIME SPY : 8 010 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz @   3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 1080@ 2.076 MHz/1.251 MHz | Link

ICESTORM : 231 459 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz @   3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 1080@ 2.126 MHz/1.251 MHz | Link

ICESTORM EXTREME : 220 620 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5.0 GHz | 16GB  DDR4-3000MHz @   3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 1080@ 2.076 MHz/1.251  MHz ] Link


ICESTORM UNLIMITED : 251 706 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz @   3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 1080@ 2.126 MHz/1.251 MHz | Link


CLOUD GATE: 47 412 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz @  3000 MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | GTX 1080@ 2.076 MHz/1.251 MHz | Link


----------



## K-putt (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Fire Strike : 21 792 | K-putt | i7-4790K @ 5Ghz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz @ 1800 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2.076 MHz / 1.514 MHz | Link

Fire Strike Extreme : 13 393 | K-putt | i7-4790K @ 4,8Ghz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz @ 1800 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2.076 MHz / 1.514 MHz | Link

Fire Strike Ultra : 7 521 | K-putt | i7-4790K @ 5Ghz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz @ 1800 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2.076 MHz / 1.514 MHz | Link

Time Spy: 9 369 | K-putt | i7-4790K @ 5Ghz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz @ 1800 MHz CL 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2.063 MHz / 1.501 MHz| Link


----------



## DaHell63 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Update
Time Spy: 6346 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @4.2GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 Ti @1530MHz/2050MHz | Link


Mal dem ollen i7 3930K ne GTX 1080 spendiert

Time Spy: 7761 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @4.2GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 1080 @2100MHz/1451MHz | Link


Neu
Time Spy: 11233 | DaHell63 | i9 7920X @4.3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @2100MHz/1575MHz | Link


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Nervig.. ich kann TimeSpy nicht mehr installieren.. wann immer ich versuche den Benchmark zu installieren bricht er mit einem Ausnahmefehler ab.
Ich glaube da ist etwas in der Registry falsch..  Kennt jemand evtl einen guten 3rd-Party-Deinstaller? Wenn ich es regulär deinstallieren möchte (Windows-Installer),
dann bricht es auch mit dem Fehlercode ab.. 


Edit

So hab mal 3DMark über Steam gekauft.. jetzt gehts wieder!

Time Spy: 9915 | lustige_Fehlerquelle | i8700k @ 4.998 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3333MHz | GTX 1080 Ti @2025MHz/1.451MHz


----------



## Painkilleraxel (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

FireStrike: 20954 | -Painkilleraxel- | i5 6600K @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz @ 3600 MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.075 MHz/1.552 MHz


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Time Spy: 10286 | lustige_Fehlerquelle | i8700k @ 5.000 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3333MHz | GTX 1080 Ti @2025MHz/1.481MHz


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Mal ein kleines Update mit meiner neuen Graka  Wäre mehr geworden, aber die "Basis" (CPU) ist nicht ganz auf der höhe der Zeit. Muss man nächstes Jahr mal was dran tun.

Fire Strike: 17237 | dailydoseofgaming | Xeon E3 1231v3 @3,6 Ghz  | 16GB DDR3-1600 | GTX 1080 Ti @1898MHz/1377MHz | Link


----------



## synergon (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

paar single gpu scores

Fire Strike: 25236 | sYn |6900k@4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4  3200 | GTX 1080 Ti @2100MHz/6300MHz | Link

Fire Strike Ultra: 7938 | sYn |6900k@4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4  3200 | GTX 1080 Ti @2100MHz/6300MHz | Link

Timespy : 10985 | sYn |6900k@4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4  3200 | GTX 1080 Ti @2100MHz/6300MHz |Link


----------



## AlternaNicklA (31. Dezember 2017)

*3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Extreme*

10886 | AlternaNicklA | Core i7 860 @ 3633 Mhz | G.Skill Sniper @ 1544 Mhz | CL11-11-11 28 CR2 | Gainward Geforce GTX 1080 Ti @ 1996 Mhz / 5950Mhz | 
Link


----------



## AlternaNicklA (31. Dezember 2017)

*[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆ new*

6867 | AlternaNicklA | Core i7 860 @ 3667 Mhz | G.Skill Sniper @ 1544 Mhz | CL11-11-11 28 CR2 | Gainward Geforce GTX 1080 Ti @ 2012 Mhz / 5644 Mhz | Link


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (27. März 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Ich versteh nicht wie ihr so hochkommt.. 
Mit meinem System bin ich auf 9970 Punkte im TimeSpy..


----------



## ChiefJohnson (28. März 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*



lustige_Fehlerquelle schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wie ihr so hochkommt..
> Mit meinem System bin ich auf 9970 Punkte im TimeSpy..





synergon schrieb:


> Timespy : 10985 | sYn |6900k@4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4  3200 | GTX 1080 Ti @2100MHz/6300MHz |



Das klingt doch passend, nicht? Zum Vergleich ca. 1000 Punkte mehr, wenn man bedenkt wo die Herkommen: 8 statt 6 Kerne bei der CPU und gutes OC auf die Grafikkarte.
Timespy skaliert gut mit hohen Taktraten bei der GPU und auch mit mehr CPU Kernen.


----------



## Spieler22 (6. April 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

* 25534 |Spieler22 | i7 8700k@5096 | 16GB DDR4 16 18 18 38 CL2 | GTX 1080Ti@ 2025/5886**   | Link*


----------



## Gohrbi (12. April 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Habt ihr den Fehler auch über den Tabellen?


----------



## GEChun (13. April 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Habt ihr eigentlich durch Meltdown und Spectre Patches auch einen Punkte Rückgang bemerkt?
Meine Firestrike Ergebnisse sind jedenfalls zur Zeit ca. 2000 Punkte niedriger als ursprünglich...

Trifft das bei Euch auch zu?


----------



## iGameKudan (14. April 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Falls sich übrigens wer wundert, wieso es keine Updates gibt: Ich habe mich vor mittlerweile sicherlich sechs Wochen (genauer: 09.03.2018) mit Gohrbi auf eine Übernahme dieses Threads geeinigt... Nur kam die Administration bisher leider (trotz Hinweisen) nicht dazu, die Bearbeitungsrechte entsprechend zu ändern.


----------



## Gohrbi (14. April 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Immer mit der Ruhe. Was lange währt, wird gut. Nicht den Optimismus verlieren.... ... habe ihn verloren. Leider wird dann nun wohl hier kein Update mehr kommen.


----------



## Gurdi (18. April 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

So mal ein paar Daten von mir damit Vega auch mal Vertreten ist. Mit V64 Referenz @Morpheus 2

Firestrike: 19405 | Gurdi | i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Vega 64 @ 1640/1130 |Link
Firestrike Exrem: 10882 | Gurdi | i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Vega 64 @ 1640/1130 |Link
Firestrike Ultra: 6071 | Gurdi | i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Vega 64 @ 1640/1130 |Link
TimeSpy: 7391 | Gurdi | i7-6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Vega 64 @ 1640/1100 |Link


----------



## Spieler22 (26. April 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Kannst ja einfach mal hier was verkaufen oder nur darüber reden...  dauert keine 5 min dann haste die Aufmerksamtkeit der Mods


----------



## Gohrbi (27. April 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆*

Wie Recht du hast..... leider ...?????

.....nein es geht demnächst weiter hier.

Es geht wieder weiter ....... morgen lege ich los...


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

*Update  was lange wärt wird gut ....  

Gleich mal auf dem neuen Posten meckern 
@*Painkilleraxel .... @lustige_Fehlerquelle ...... @spieler22 .... @synergon .... schaut bitte mal auf Seite 1 wie eine Meldung aussehen soll.
Ich kann die CLs nicht raten und auch fehlen die Links oder um was es überhaupt geht. Suche sich jeder raus, was bei ihm falsch ist.


*
*


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Schön zu sehen dass das hier wieder in Betrieb genommen wird.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Vulkan  | 33 748 350 | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2.101 MHz MHz/2.150 | Link  

DirX 11 MT| 4 764 458 | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2.101 MHz MHz/2.150 | Link 
 
DirX ST | 2 923 946  | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2.101 MHz MHz/2.150 | Link 

 DirX 12 | 31 756 821 | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2.101 MHz MHz/2.150 | Link


----------



## MIIIK09 (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

FireStrike Ultra: 7862 | MIIIK09 | TR4-1950X 16 x @ 3800MHz | 32GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX 1080 ti @ 2075/6356MHz | Link

FireStrike Extreme: 14570 | MIIIK09 | TR4-1950X 16 x @ 3800MHz | 32GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX 1080 ti @ 2075/6356MHz | Link

FireStrike: 23666 | MIIIK09 | TR4-1950X 16 x @ 3800MHz | 32GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX 1080 ti @ 2088/6356MHz | Link

TimeSpy: 9740 | MIIIK09 | TR4-1950X 16 x @ 3800MHz | 32GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX 1080 ti @ 2088/6497MHz | Link

Wenn meine AIO Für den TR4 wieder da ist und ich es hier etwas kühler bekomme werd ich es aber noch mal versuchen


----------



## DaHell63 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Einen Firestrike Ultra hätte ich auch noch. 
FireStrike Ultra: 7909 | DaHell63 | i9 7920X @4.4GHz | 32GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX 1080 ti @ 2075/6300MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Update  ... bin ich schnell oder bin ich schnell?


----------



## DaHell63 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Schnell bist Du. 
Vielleicht zu schnell? Meinen Platz mit  MIIIK09 tauschen und schon paßt es.


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

......... na ja, Anfängerfehler ....


----------



## MIIIK09 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Ach fuuu ... XD Also noch mal die Kiste heute abend bemühen XD Ich will auf dem 3. bleiben


----------



## GEChun (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*



GEChun schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich durch Meltdown und Spectre Patches auch einen Punkte Rückgang bemerkt?
> Meine Firestrike Ergebnisse sind jedenfalls zur Zeit ca. 2000 Punkte niedriger als ursprünglich...
> 
> Trifft das bei Euch auch zu?



Die Frage geistert mir immer noch durch den Kopf, hat das noch niemand beobachtet?


Hier mal meine Ergebnisse:

*Fire Strike 1.1:* 27560 | GEChun | I7-6900K @ 4,1 Ghz | 64GB DDR4 @ 3000Mhz, CL 15-16-16-35 | 2x MSI GTX1080 Gaming X @ 2012/5000Mhz | Link

*Fire Strike Ultra 1.1:* 9915 | GEChun | I7-6900K @ 4,1 Ghz | 64GB DDR4 @ 3000Mhz, CL 15-16-16-35 | 2x MSI GTX1080 Gaming X @ 2038/5000Mhz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

TimeSpy Extreme: | 3641 | Gohrbi | i7 8700k@5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX 1080  @ 2088/5005MHz | Link


UPDATE ...... 

.... zu deiner Frage ... habe ich noch nicht beobachtet. .... werde die Tage aber mal testen und vergleichen.

... alle Benches +- 300, extreme bei IceStorm unlimited von 251000 runter zu 230000. Verstehe ich nicht ganz.


----------



## GEChun (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Falls du noch mal Editierst kannst du bei meinem Nickname aus dem C nen G machen?


Muss mich wohl vertippt haben..  sry


----------



## RtZk (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

FireStrike: 21973| RtZk| i7-6700k @ 4,7ghz| 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-18-18-38 | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2025/1539MHz | [Link]

Gesamtergebnis ist durch den 4 Kerner leider nicht ganz so gut


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

...update ... aber immer noch mehr als mein 6er mit der 1080 ... komme nicht anh die Ti ran .. 21039 ist max. Selbst mit 5,2 GHz der CPU.


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Damit Du beim Time Spy Extrem nicht so einsam bist. 
Der i7 3930K loost ganz schön ab. 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Time Spy Extreme : 3395 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @4.2GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 1080 @2100MHz/1451MHz | Link

Und noch einer mit der GTX 1080 ti
Time Spy Extrem: 5385 | DaHell63 | i9 7920X @4.3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @2100MHz/1575MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

update ... ich finde das nicht in Ordnung ... Ti  Meine 1080 läuft nur bis 2100 danach fängt sie an zu


----------



## GEChun (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Ich hab den Übeltäter gefunden:
Microsoft Update KB2670838 unter Windows 7 verringert erheblich die Benchmark Ergebnisse in Firestrike.
Kann leider keine Tests vorher nacher zu Time Spy machen...


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Da wird es unter 10 nicht viel anders sein. Ich weiß auch nicht warum Speichertakt  nichts bringt. +500 bringen nichts.?


----------



## GEChun (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Da wird es unter 10 nicht viel anders sein. Ich weiß auch nicht warum Speichertakt  nichts bringt. +500 bringen nichts.?



Naja Speichertakt nichts bringen ist ja noch unverdächtig aber bei mir hab ich FireStrike Ergebnisse die sind Stock Takt aller Komponenten, I7-6900k + DDR4 2133 + GTX 1080 ohne OC genau so hoch wie 
4,2Ghz CPU, 3,2 Ghz RAM und GTX 1080 @ 2 Ghz. Ab da bin ich skeptisch geworden, gestern auch FireStrikes gemacht um das zu belegen, mit Update und ohne.
Differenz waren 5000-6000 Punkte im Gesamt Score... Grafik-punkte brechen ein... Physics auch so, am schlimmsten leidet der combined durch das Update...

Das tolle ist, googelt man danach was KB2670838 eigentlich patcht... soll es laut Microsoft zu Grafik Verbesserungen und Optimierungen führen...


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Den Update bekomme ich nicht deinstalliert. Muss man wohl mit leben.


----------



## DaHell63 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Gerade mal  meinen  PC stock  mit Time Spy extreme gestestet. Einzige Änderung anstatt AVX2 wurde mit AVX512 getestet.
Ich habe zwar ohne Übertaktung weniger GPU Score, aaaber...................
mit @3.8GHz AVX512 habe ich jetzt im CPU Test *2405P*. mehr als mit @4.4GHz AVX2 . Ich finde das jetzt schon krass. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AVX2
AVX512

Wenn das Ergebnis mit AVX512 (wie in der 3DMARK Datenbank) als gültiges Resultat anerkannt wird, dann kann ich ja noch mal nachlegen .

Edit
Wird wohl im Vergleich nicht geführt (da ja AVX512 eine Custom Einstellung ist).
Trotzdem war es interessant zu sehen wieviel Leistung AVX512 freimachen kann.


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Lass uns mal hier weiter machen. Hier sollen ja nur Ergebnisse rein ....

3DMark (2013) Diskussionsthread


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Update erfolgt


----------



## RtZk (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

FireStrike: 22440| RtZk| i7-6700k @ 4,7ghz| 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-36 | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2038/1476MHz | [Link]  ist ein neues Ergebnis 
Time Spy: 9465 | RtZk |  i7-6700k @ 4,7ghz| 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-36 | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2038/1476MHz | [Link]

Keine Ahnung warum er mit meinem Treiber ein Problem sieht, das System ist frisch aufgesetzt, ich habe im Treiber gar nichts gemacht und es ist der ganz normale von der Nvidia Homepage.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*



RtZk schrieb:


> FireStrike: 22440| RtZk| i7-6700k @ 4,7ghz| 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-36 | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2038/1476MHz | [Link]  ist ein neues Ergebnis
> Time Spy: 9465 | RtZk |  i7-6700k @ 4,7ghz| 16GB DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16-36 | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2038/1476MHz | [Link]
> 
> Keine Ahnung warum er mit meinem Treiber ein Problem sieht, das System ist frisch aufgesetzt, ich habe im Treiber gar nichts gemacht und es ist der ganz normale von der Nvidia Homepage.



Ist häufig so, oft werden erst die WHQL Treiber als akzeptiert gelistet im 3DMark, eigentlich lächerlich für eine Benchsoftware aber naja.


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Ich habe trotzdem mal .... *update* ... gemacht.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Hier mal ein schneller run bei der Hitze aktuell (noch nicht max OC)
In der Bude ist es einfach zu heiß mit 25°C+, wirkt sich leider sehr negativ aufs OC aus 

Firestrike: 26619 | Duvar | i7 8700K @ 5,4 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-32 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2101/6236 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Hitze???? was ist das????? 18°C auf dem Balkon ..... 

Gratuliere, du wolltest nur 1. werden 

UPDATE


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Danke das du den Job hier übernommen hast und so schnell updatest. Im Winter gibts dann bessere Scores mit Fenster Mod 
Hab hier leider kein Balkon, aber in 9 Tagen steht der Umzug an, da ist auch ein schöner großer Balkon mit dabei, aber den Rechner werde ich sicher nicht daraus verfrachten^^
Wobei mir grad einfällt, in der neuen Wohnung steht der Rechner nicht mal am Fenster, sieht also schlecht aus für neue Rekorde^^


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Habe mal meinen Dual Rank RAM noch etwas höher getaktet und die CPU minimal höher und habe nun folgendes Resultat:
Ach VRAM hab ich auch etwas höher geschraubt.
Mehr ist leider nicht drin im Sommer und GPU mit Luftkühlung. 

Firestrike: 26842 | Duvar | i7 8700K @ 5,43 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3416MHz CL 18-20-20-38 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2114/6320 | Link

Ist im übrigen folgender RAM, falls es wen interessiert Crucial Ballistix Sport LT weiß DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS2K16G4D26BFSC/BLS2C16G4D26BFSC) ab €'*'300,80 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

UPDATE ... aber .... 

schau mal hier ..... 3DMark Hall Of Fame : Fire Strike

also noch was anstrengen


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Ich denke mal als Otto Normal bin ich gut dabei, vor allem mit meiner Kühlung. Für mehr braucht man entweder stärkere Hardware oder deutlich stärkere Kühlung. Da ich beides nicht habe muss ich mich zufrieden geben mit meinem Score. Viel fehlt da aber nicht mehr um in die Top 100 zu kommen... Danke fürs Update.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

.... eine Eintagsfliege Platz 31  3DMark Hall Of Fame : Ice Storm Unlimited


----------



## Ryle (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Bevor die neuen GPUs alles über den Haufen werfen...

Firestrike: 28715 | Ryle | i7 8700K @ 5,5 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 15-16-16-28 2T | Titan Xp @ 2101/1626  | Link
Firestrike Extreme : 16179 | Ryle | i7 8700K @ 5,5 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 15-16-16-28 2T | Titan Xp @ 2114/1626  | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

... unmögliches ... sofort. Wunder dauern etwas länger ....  

... schon wieder ne neue Spitze     ... wo bleibt der Rest?   

UPDATE


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Hätte noch was für den TimeSpy Extrem im Petto
TimeSpy Extrem: 3550 | Gurdi | 6700K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3066MHz CL 18-19-19-58 2T | Vega 64 @ 1630/1080 | Link


----------



## GEChun (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Da den Test scheinbar noch keiner gemacht hat, krall ich mir doch den Platz 1! 

TimeSpy Extrem Multi GPU: 6119 | GEChun |I7-6900K @ 4,1 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | 2x MSI GTX1080 Gaming X @ 1911/5000Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EDITION 10

Gut das ich da noch Luft nach oben hab, nicht das mir den so schnell wieder einer klaut! 

Time Spy nutzt doch AVX oder?


----------



## zotac2012 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Hier mal mein Ergebnis vom 3DMark Firestrike Benchmark 1.1 mit meinem kleinen i5 8600K und meiner MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X! *

18722 | Zotac2012 | i5 8600K@5400 MHz | DDR4-16GB-3200 MHz-16-16-16-36 2T | MSI GTX 1070@2088/4860 MHz **|Link*


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

    endlich Arbeit ......... UPDATE. _"Time Spy nutzt doch AVX oder?"_   vermute ich mal, weil TimeSpy ja relativ frisch ist.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Ja, Timespy Extrem nutzt AVX.


----------



## GEChun (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Dann sollte ich den AVX Offset nicht so scharf einstellen wenn ich da benche xD


----------



## ring0r (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Firestrike: 34372 | ring0r | 8700k @ 5,1 Ghz | GSkill 64Gb 3600 Mhz  CL17-19-19-39 | 2x 1080ti @ 2000/1576 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (1. August 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Gratuliere .................................. UPDATE


----------



## SKYNET-1 (2. August 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Firestrike: 19704 | SKYNET-1 | 2700X @ 4.35GHz | 16GB G.Skill 3466 CL14-14-14-14-34-1T | 1x MSI GTX 1080 Armor OC 2088/5480 | Link

war der erste durchlauf nachdem die 1070 vor 2 wochen durch die 1080 ersetzt wurde, werde nochmals benchen wenn ich aus dem urlaub da bin mit aktuellen takt


----------



## Gohrbi (3. August 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Trotz Hitze .......... Update ............


----------



## HisN (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Update

Fire Strike: 26603 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | RTX 2080TI @ 1950/7000 | Link

Fire Strike Extreme: 16574 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | RTX 2080TI @ 1950/7000 | Link

Time Spy: 13955 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | RTX 2080TI @ 1950/7000 | Link

Time Spy Extreme: 6392 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | RTX 2080TI @ 1950/7000 | Link


----------



## GEChun (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Hier auch ein Update:

Fire Strike Multi GPU: 29759 | GEChun | i7-6900k @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | 2x MSI GTX1080 Gaming X @ 1974/5005Mhz  | Link

Time Spy Multi GPU: 14573 | GEChun | i7-6900k @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | 2x MSI GTX1080 Gaming X @ 2012/5225Mhz | Link

Time Spy Extreme Multi GPU: 6653 | GEChun | i7-6900k @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | 2x MSI GTX1080 Gaming X @ 2050/5450Mhz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

UPDATE


----------



## ring0r (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Timespy Single GPU

14071 | ring0r | 8086K @ 5,3ghz | 32GB @ 3600MHZ, C18  | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2115mhz/7750mhz Link


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

@ring0r ... bitte den Link korrekt einstellen, ich kann ihn nicht in die Tabelle setzen ....


----------



## HisN (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Update

Time Spy: 14359 | HisN | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | RTX 2080TI @ 2000/7000 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

@ring0r ... danke ..... und es war aber ein kurzer Platz 1 ... . @HisN hatte was dagegen              UPDATE


----------



## pagani-s (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

mal meinen kleinen nicht zu unterschätzenden bastel pc geärgert

API OVERHEAD TEST

DX11 MultiThread: 3 531 412 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.316 MHz MHz/1.800MHz | Link

DX11 SingleThread: 2 481 241 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @@ 1.316 MHz MHz/1.800MHz | Link

DX12 draw calls per second: 18 822 286 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.316 MHz MHz/1.800MHz | Link

Vulkan draw calls per second: 18 938 323 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.316 MHz MHz/1.800MHz | Link

TIME SPY: 4 461 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.316 MHz MHz/1.800MHz | Link

FIRE STRIKE : 12 156 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.316 MHz MHz/1.800MHz | Link

ICE STORM:189 896 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.316 MHz MHz/1.800MHz | Link

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA: 3 298 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.316 MHz MHz/1.800MHz | Link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME :6 274 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.316 MHz MHz/1.800MHz | Link

SKY DIVER: 31 201 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.316 MHz MHz/1.800MHz | Link

CLOUD GATE: 32 825 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.316 MHz MHz/1.800MHz | Link

ICE STORM UNLIMITED: 207 098 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.316 MHz MHz/1.800MHz | Link

TIME SPY EXTREME: 2090  | pagani-s  | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.474 MHz MHz/1.849MHz | Link

bin ma wieder schlimm
update 
API OVERHEAD TEST mit oc gtx980

DX11 MultiThread: 3 642 320 | pagani-s   | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @1.456 MHz/ MHz/1.849 MHz | Link

DX11 SingleThread: 2 577 153   | pagani-s  | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @1.432 MHz/ MHz/1.845 MHz | Link

DX12 draw calls per second: 21 466 937   | pagani-s  |  i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @1.456 MHz/ MHz/1.849 MHz | Link

Vulkan draw calls per second: 22 402 287  | pagani-s   | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @1.432 MHz/ MHz/1.845 MHz | Link

FIRE STRIKE: 13 033 | pagani-s  | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @1.456 MHz/ MHz/1.849 MHz | Link

ICE STORM UNLIMITED: 207224 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.361 MHz MHz/1.849MHz | Link

Edit: neues Spielzeug

TIME SPY: 9872 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.949 MHz MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

API OVERHEAD TEST  ein paar 1.plätze für mich ohne graka oc

DX11 MultiThread: 4 970 687 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

DX11 SingleThread: 3 002 289 |  pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

DX12 draw calls per second: 33 114 273 |  pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

Vulkan draw calls per second: 33 697 839 |  pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

FIRE STRIKE : 24765 |  pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.962 MHz MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

es gibt ja nen neuen tgest
NIGHT RAID :54 805  |  pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.962 MHz MHz/1.377 MHz| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

... das dauert Wochen um mich da durch zu wühlen   ...mit der 980 stehst du ja drinne, da muss ich die Verbesserungen suchen. 

API OVERHEAD TEST  ein paar 1.plätze für mich .... nicht mehr lange .... 2080 kommt

NIGHT RAID .. hatte ich noch gar nicht, weil 3DMark deinstalliert war. Mit der HD7700 satte 17771 Pkt


----------



## pagani-s (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

wenn nix dagegen spricht mache ich hier mal weiter  5,2ghz noch ein wenig drauf

TIME SPY :9 914 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.974 MHz MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

API OVERHEAD TEST  

DX11 MultiThread: 5 030 889 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.038 MHz MHz/1.381 MHz| Link

DX11 SingleThread: 3 032 031 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.038 MHz MHz/1.381 MHz| Link

DX12 draw calls per second: 33 568 803 |pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.038 MHz MHz/1.381 MHz| Link

Vulkan draw calls per second: 33 828 081 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.038 MHz MHz/1.381 MHz| Link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME: 13 631  | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.974 MHz MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

SKY DIVER: 55 283 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.974 MHz MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

CLOUD GATE: 51920 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.974 MHz MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

ICE STORM UNLIMITED: 243676 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.974 MHz MHz/1.377 MHz | Link

TIME SPY EXTREME :4564 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.949 MHz MHz/1.377 MHz| Link


----------



## Terence Skill (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Mahlzeit die Herren 

Da ich meine Leidenschaft fürs benchen etwas wiederentdeckt hab, reihe ich mich mal bei euch ein... 

TIME SPY | 8069 | Terence Skill | 2600x@4.25 GHz | 16 GB DDR4 @3466 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 1T | 1x GTX 1080 @2076MHz/1426MHz Link

FIRE STRIKE | 19298 | Terence Skill | 2600x@4.25 GHz | 16 GB DDR4 @3466 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 1T | 1x GTX 1080 @2076MHz/1426MHz Link

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA | 5912 | Terence Skill | 2600x@4.25 GHz | 16 GB DDR4 @3466 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 1T | 1x GTX 1080 @2076MHz/1426MHz Link




Schönen Abend euch noch...


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

.... danke für den Spaß ...... UPDATE


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*


Time Spy |10 839| gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 2055/1.750MHz | Link

Time Spy Extreme | 4932 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHz | Link

Fire Strike Ultra | 6467 | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHz | Link

Fire Strike Extreme | 12470 | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHz | Link

Fire Strike | 24064 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 2.100/1.750MHz | Link

Sky Diver | 51769 | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHz | Link

Cloud Gate | 46956 | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHz | Link

Ice Storm Extreme | 214145 | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHz | Link

Ice Storm | 223676 | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHz | Link

Ice Storm Unlimited | 230256 | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHz | Link

Nigth Raid | 47652 | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHz | Link

DirX 11 MT| 4 545 436 | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHz | Link
 
DirX ST | 3 046 747  | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHz | Link

 DirX 12 | 37 926 048  | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHz | Link ​


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Fire Strike | 18816 | Lichtbringer1 | Ryzen 7 2700x@4ghz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-15-15-35 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2063/1.389MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Oktober 2018)

*[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid added☆*

@Lichtbringer1 mach doch bitte hinten "Link" draus, ich bekomme es so nicht in die Tabelle.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> @Lichtbringer1 mach doch bitte hinten "Link" draus, ich bekomme es so nicht in die Tabelle.



Jetzt hab ichs verstanden....Hab einen Link draus gemacht.

Update: Fire Strike | 18634 | Lichtbringer1 | Ryzen 7 2700x@4ghz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-15-15-35 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2101/1.389MHz | Link

Mit einem Peak von 2101 Mhz für kurze Zeit und einem average von 2090mhz und trotzdem weniger Punkte als mit 2063mhz...


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

... so geht es mir auch ab und zu .... GPU oc und weniger Grafikpunkte ...




UPDATE ..................


----------



## pagani-s (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA: 7 177 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.974 MHz MHz/1.377 MHz| Link


----------



## DrDave (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Night Raid: 32672 | DrDave | i7 3770k @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1558/2114 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

.................. Update .........................


----------



## Darkearth27 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Denke  ich stehe schon irgendwo in der Liste, deswegen sag ich einfach mal Update 

Night Raid: 46830 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3333MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1489 | Link

FireStrike: 22919 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4,35GHz | 16GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1476 | Link

FireStrike Extreme: 14602 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4,35GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1500 | Link

FireStrike Ultra: 7807 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4,4GHz + Boost | 16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1500 Link

TimeSpy Extreme: 4861 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ Auto Boost | 16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050 / 1489 Link

TimeSpy: 10767 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4,3 | 16GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1476 Link


API Overhead Test

DX11 Single  2562684 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4.4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3333MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1489 Link

DX11 Multi: 4407133 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4.4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3333MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1489 Link

DX12: 35069484 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4.4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3333MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1489 Link

Vulkan: 34867890 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4.4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3333MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1489 Link


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

... du rückst mir ganz schön auf die Wäsche .... update


----------



## Darkearth27 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... du rückst mir ganz schön auf die Wäsche .... update





Hab den API TEST noch hinzugefügt.

Und eigentich ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass ich alles nochmal benchen müsste, weil ich inzwischen nochmal etwas Speichertuning hinter mir habe. Aber ich hab grad keine lust 

BTW du bist beim Firestrike eine Zelle verrutscht


----------



## pagani-s (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

update um noch ein weilchen auf platz 1 zu bleiben 
NIGHT RAID : 56 953 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.025 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

API Overhead Test

DX11 Single 3 139 346 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.038 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

Vulkan: 34 637 838 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.038 MHz/1.377 MHz|  Link



einer geht noch.....  5,3Ghz leider nicht alles besser
API Overhead Test
DX11 Multi: 5 131 895 |pagani-s |  i7-8086K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.050 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

DX12: 33 892 005 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.050 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

ICE STORM UNLIMITED: 246812 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1649 MHz/1.377 MHz |Link 


platz 2 
SKY DIVER: 57125 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.050 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

CLOUD GATE:52 929 | pagani-s |  i7-8086K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.038 MHz/1.377 MHz| | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Nigth Raid | 51899 | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHz | Link


... du machst mich ferrrrrtiiisch ............... aber wo bleiben deine Ice Storm Resultate?.................               UPDATE


----------



## pagani-s (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Nigth Raid | 51899 | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHz | Link
> 
> 
> ... du machst mich ferrrrrtiiisch ............... aber wo bleiben deine Ice Storm Resultate?.................               UPDATE



da sind sie     diese Cpu 8086k macht soooooooooooooo Spaß

ICE STORM : 269810 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050 MHz/1.377 MHz |Link

ICE STORM EXTREME : 259473 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2038 MHz/1.377 MHz |Link

ICE STORM UNLIMITED: 278 252 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1649 MHz/1.377 MHz |Link 

du wolltest es so   so wie ich das gesehn hab 2x platz 2 und 1x platz 1

mal was neues für mich ram oc
ICE STORM : 271 401 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 @ 3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2038 MHz/1.377 MHz |Link


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

.... DAS wollte ich nicht  ...........   Update   Mein PC Schrott scheint am Ende zu sein ...... mit OC nicht mehr viel drin ....    was ich auch will, Ram auf 3400 usw kein Gramm Zuwachs.


----------



## MasterSax (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Fire Strike Extreme 1.1  | 11646 | MasterSax | i7-4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | RTX 2080 @ 1515/1750/1800 8GB | Link

FIRE STRIKE Ultra 1.1  | 6328 | MASTERSAX | I7-4770K @ 4,0 GHZ | 32GB DDR3-1600MHZ CL 9-9-9-24 1T | RTX 2080 @ 1515/1750/1800 8GB | Link


----------



## ring0r (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆*

Timespy Single GPU

So mal sehen wielange es diesesmal dauert : - )

14405 | ring0r | 8086K @ 5,3ghz | 32GB @ 3600MHZ, C18 | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2145mhz/7780mhz Link


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Update ..........@ring0r ... da kommt bestimmt bald was 


Hallo *@MasterSax* ....  bitte an die Vorgaben halten .... nicht fette Schrift ... hinten muss "Link" stehen. 

Ich kann das so nicht einfügen ....


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Ich nochmal .... aber nur Kosmetik ...... 

Sky Diver |55 585 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 1.935/1.750MHz | Link

API
DirX 11 MT| 4 675 418 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3400MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 2055/1.750MHz | Link
 
DirX ST | 3 131 424  | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 2055/1.750MHz | Link
 
DirX 12 | 39 741 126   | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 2055/1.750MHz | Link


----------



## pagani-s (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

kleinvieh macht auch mist
update 
TIME SPY EXTREME :4 586 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @3400MHzCL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.012 MHz /1.377 MHz| Link

API Overhead Test

DX11 Single 3 139 346 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @3400MHzCL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.038 MHz /1.377 MHz| Link

DX11 Multi: 5 131 895 |i7-8086K @ 5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @3400MHzCL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.038 MHz /1.377 MHz| Link


----------



## Darkearth27 (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

So, gibt nochmal ein größeres Update nachdem ich nun mit dem Speichertuning endlich fertig bin (schade eigentlich )

Night Raid: 47819 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4,35 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1501MHz| | Link

Cloud Gate: 53986 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4,35GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1501MHz | Link

Ice Storm: 221127 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4,35GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1501MHz | Link

ICE Storm Extreme: 211913 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4,35GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1501MHz | Link

Sky Driver: 55466 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4,35GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1501 MHz | Link

API Overhead Test

DX11 Single  2641747| Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4.35GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1501MHz | Link

DX12: 35118315 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4.35GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1501MHz | Link

Vulkan: 35121102 | Darkearth27 | R7 2700X @ 4.4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 1501MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Ich weiß immer noch nicht, warum Vulkan bei mir nicht geht.


----------



## Duvar (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Hier mal mein Firestrike Resultat mit dem kleinen Ryzen, schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zu meinem 8700k Score, aber dennoch gut für ne 159€ CPU finde ich.

Firestrike: 23225 | Duvar | R5 2600 @ 4.336GHz | 16GB DDR4-3580MHz CL 14-15-14-21 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2088 / 1580MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Update ..................


----------



## Duvar (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

2 hab ich noch, sry für die Umstände Gohrbi und danke für deinen Einsatz hier 

Firestrike Extreme: 14868 | Duvar | R5 2600 @ 4.336GHz | 16GB DDR4-3580MHz CL 14-15-14-21 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2114 / 1580MHz | Link
Firestrike Ultra: 7874 | Duvar | R5 2600 @ 4.336GHz | 16GB DDR4-3580MHz CL 14-15-14-21 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2101 / 1580MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*



Duvar schrieb:


> 2 hab ich noch, sry für die Umstände Gohrbi und danke für deinen Einsatz hier



.... macht nichts,draußen ist es kalt und ich habe jeden Tag Urlaub .....    Update ....


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆*

Reserve, aber warum hier?


----------



## Duvar (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Du weißt ja selbst, alle guten Dinge sind 3^^

Time Spy: 10296 | Duvar | R5 2600 @ 4.314GHz | 16GB DDR4-3588MHz CL 14-15-14-21 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2076 / 1555MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*



Duvar schrieb:


> Du weißt ja selbst, alle guten Dinge sind 3^^



 ... du weißt doch ... schon Update


----------



## Duvar (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Das wars hast Feierabend^^ Danke nochmals du update devil 

Edit: Muss doch bei Firestrike Ultra ein Platz höher stehen, als Wiedergutmachung kannst du mich ganz oben hinsetzen^^


----------



## pagani-s (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

nochmal update
API Overhead Test

DX11 Single 3 219 692 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @3500MHzCL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz /1.377 MHz| Link

DX11 Multi: 5 227 482 |i7-8086K @ 5,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @3500MHzCL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz /1.377 MHz| Link


FIRESTRIKE : 25026 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz @3500MHzCL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.962 MHz /1.377 MHz| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Update ... Feierabend für heute .....


----------



## pagani-s (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Update ... Feierabend für heute .....



Schade ich quäle grad den kleinen 6700er mit 4,7ghz+ 4,6ghz + 4,5ghz
könntest du da alle Ergebnisse quasi überschreiben statt dazu zu packen? , da ja noch der tippfehler meinerseits bei dem i7 mit 4,4ghz ist und hinter dem 6700 ein k steht was leider falsch ist.
hier sind nun höhere und gleichgebliebene aber editiert ohne tippfehler.


FIRE STRIKE EXTREME :6 647 | pagani-s |  i7-6700 @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz @ 2.472MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.465 MHz MHz/1.853MHz | Link

CLOUD GATE: 32 661 | pagani-s |  i7-6700 @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz @ 2.472MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.410 MHz MHz/1.853MHz | Link

SKY DIVER: 31 583 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz @ 2.526MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.416 MHz MHz/1.825MHz | Link

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA: 3 543 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz @ 2.472MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.424 MHz MHz/1.853MHz | Link

ICE STORM UNLIMITED: 222 817 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz @ 2.526MHzCL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.329 MHz MHz/1.837MHz | Link

TIME SPY: 4 711 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz @2.472MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.418 MHz MHz/1.845MHz | Link

ICE STORM:191 201 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz @ 2.214 MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.416 MHz MHz/1.825MHz | Link

TIME SPY EXTREME: 2090 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1.474 MHz MHz/1.849MHz | Link


API OVERHEAD TEST 

DX11 Multi: 3 642 320 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @1.456 MHz/ MHz/1.849 MHz |Link

DX11 Single: 2 577 153 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @1.432 MHz/ MHz/1.845 MHz | Link

DX12  : 21 466 937 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @1.456 MHz/ MHz/1.849 MHz | Link

Vulkan: 22 402 287 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @1.432 MHz/ MHz/1.845 MHz | Link

FIRE STRIKE: 13 033 | pagani-s | i7-6700 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @1.456 MHz/ MHz/1.849 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

  Update ......


----------



## Duvar (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Gohrbi ich müsste mit meinem Ryzen bei FS Ultra ein Platz höher stehen, da bist du wohl in der Reihe verrutscht


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

.. das war ich nicht..... mach ich morgen


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Firestrike: 17935 | WhoRainZone | Ryzen5 1600 @3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 2933, CL14-16-16-32 | RX Vega 56 @ 1592/1000 | AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 1600,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM (MS-7A31)

Timespy: 7012 | WhoRainZone| * Ryzen5 1600 @3,8 GHz* |*16GB DDR4 @ 2933, CL14-16-16-32 *| *RX Vega 56 @ 1592/1000 * | AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 1600,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM (MS-7A31)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Ich will auch (mal wieder) mitspielen 

FIRESTRYKE: 19596 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Ryzen7 2700X @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 1T | RX Vega64 @ 1675/1000 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Jungens .... hinten BITTE       "Link" ....      ich kann das nicht umschreiben

 das trage ich nicht ein, Platz 330 

Fire Strike | 4302 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | HD7790 @ 1100/1600MHz | Link 


API
DirX 11 MT| 2 109 456 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3400MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | HD7790 @ 1100/1.600MHz | Link
 
DirX ST | 2 387 891  | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | HD7790 @ 1100/1600MHz | Link

DirX 12 | 6 304 527   | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | HD7790 @ 1100/1600MHz | Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

^^Können schon Link (von Singlecoreplayer2500+), ist nur aufwändig wenn es sich häuft.
(auf den Link klicken, Adresse kopieren und dann selbst Link in die Liste schreiben und den Link(Adresse) auf das Wort Link einfügen)


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Können schon Link (von Singlecoreplayer2500+), ist nur aufwändig wenn es sich häuft.
> (auf den Link klicken, Adresse kopieren und dann selbst Link in die Liste schreiben und den Link(Adresse) auf das Wort Link einfügen)



... erste Seite lesen, da steht drin wie das eintragen zu erfolgen hat. Ich mag zwar Zeit haben, aber ......


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Oh man, ich bin echt zu doof dafür ... Sorry!
Hab auch lange nix mehr zum Eintragen irgendwo gehabt.


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Oh man, ich bin echt zu doof dafür ... Sorry!
> Hab auch lange nix mehr zum Eintragen irgendwo gehabt.



geht doch ist doch schon drin


alle Reste ... Update


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Jungens .... hinten BITTE       "Link" ....      ich kann das nicht umschreiben



Ich hab kein Plan wie das funktioniert, sorry 

EDIT:
Habs nu gesehen  hab ich wohl irgendwie übersehen x.x


----------



## MasterSax (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Fire Strike Extreme 1.1 | 11646 | MasterSax | i7-4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | RTX 2080 @ 1515/1750/1800 8GB | Link

FIRE STRIKE Ultra 1.1 | 6328 | MASTERSAX | I7-4770K @ 4,0 GHZ | 32GB DDR3-1600MHZ CL 9-9-9-24 1T | RTX 2080 @ 1515/1750/1800 8GB | Link


hat jemand noch nen time spy key ^^


----------



## DaHell63 (2. November 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Night Raid | 57260 | DaHell63 | i9 7920X @4.4GHz | 32Gb DDR4-15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @2088/1575MHz | Link


----------



## Dudelll (3. November 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

TimeSpy | 7962 | Dudelll | R52600X@4.2GHz | 16Gb@3266, 14-20-16-16-36-1T | Vega64@1700/1100 | Link 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (3. November 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Update


----------



## Dudelll (3. November 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Und FireStrike:

FireStrike | 19971 | Dudelll | R52600X@4.2GHz | 16Gb@3266, 14-20-16-16-36-1T | Vega64@1700/1100 | Link 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So close an den 20k, hät ich mir mal doch den 2700er geholt 

Edit : updated score


----------



## Gohrbi (3. November 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Time Spy | 11218 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080 Super JetStream @ 2115/1.800MHz | Link

Time Spy Extreme | 5081 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.100/1.800MHz | Link

Sky Diver | 56541 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.115/1.800MHz | Link 

Ice Storm Unlimited | 237393 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080 Super JetStream @ 2.110/1.800MHz | Link

Vulkan | 35 296 014  | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.115/1.800MHz | Link

DirX ST | 3 172 959  | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080 Super JetStream @ 2.115/1.800MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (3. November 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

........ update .......


----------



## pagani-s (4. November 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

hab irgendwie kein cloudgatewert von mir gefunden. deshalb mal die 24/7 einstellung zum start


CLOUDGATE :50 817 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz /1.377 MHz| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (4. November 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Ich komme nicht an die 50T ran. oc GPU auf 2145 MHz.

Cloud Gate | 49870 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.145/1.750MHz | Link


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. November 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Night Raid | 42041 | Lichtbringer1 | R72700X@4.15GHz | 32Gb DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-15-15-15-35 1T | Gtx1080@2100/1389 | Link

Cloud Gate | 48126 | Lichtbringer1 | R72700X@4.15GHz | 32Gb DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-15-15-15-35 1T | Gtx1080@2114/1401 | Link

Vulkan | 30 593 301 | Lichtbringer1 | R72700X@4.0GHz | 32Gb DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-15-15-15-35 1T | Gtx1080@2114/1411 | Link

DirectX 12 | 30 752 886 | Lichtbringer1 | R72700X@4.0GHz | 32Gb DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-15-15-15-35 1T | Gtx1080@2114/1411 | Link

DirectX 11 Single-Thread | 2 325 282 | Lichtbringer1 | R72700X@4.0GHz | 32Gb DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-15-15-15-35 1T | Gtx1080@2114/1411 | Link

DirectX 11 Multi-Thread  | 3 529 104 | Lichtbringer1 | R72700X@4.0GHz | 32Gb DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-15-15-15-35 1T | Gtx1080@2114/1411 | Link

Update:

Cloud Gate | 50 520| Lichtbringer1 | R72700X@4.15GHz | 32Gb DDR4-3200MHz  CL 16-15-15-15-35 1T | Gtx1080@2126/1411 | Link

Schnellerer Graka Takt und Speicher und trotzdem mehr Cpu score und weniger Gpu score?

Alles von heute (4.11.18)


----------



## Dudelll (4. November 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

TimeSpy Extreme | 3663 | Dudelll | R52600X@4.2GHz | 16Gb@3266, 14-20-16-16-36-1T | Vega64@1700/1100 | Link

Firestrike Ultra | 6090 | Dudelll | R52600X@4.2GHz | 16Gb@3266, 14-20-16-16-36-1T | Vega64@1700/1100 |Link


----------



## Gohrbi (5. November 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

 UPDATE


----------



## Gohrbi (6. November 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Fire Strike Extreme | 13573 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 2.145/1.780MHz | Link

Fire Strike  | 24442 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream @ 2.145/1.780MHz | Link

Nigth Raid | 52135 | gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.115/1.780 | Link


... die 50 geschafft ..... neues BIOS ......

Cloud Gate | 50671 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.145/1.750MHz | Link


----------



## eeeven (7. November 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Fire Strike | 31262 | eeeven | i7-8700K @ 5,4 GHz | 16GB 4400MHz  CL 17-17-17-32-320-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2.100/8400MHz | Link

Fire Strike Ultra | 9589 | eeeven | i7-8700K @ 5,3 GHz | 16GB 4400MHz  CL 17-17-17-32-320-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2.085/8300MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (8. November 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Update

ein ABO für den 1. Platz? .... dann leg mal los 

Fire  Strike  | 24911 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL  15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream @ 2.115/2.000MHz | Link

Fire Strike Extreme | 13867 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 @ 2.130/2.000MHz | Link

Sky Diver | 57398 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.130/2.000MHz | Link

Cloud Gate | 51029 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.145/2.000MHz | Link

DirX ST | 3 205 107  | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080Super JetStream @ 2.145/1.775MHz | Link

Time Spy | 11289 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream  @ 2130/1.750MHz | Link    

Update


----------



## eeeven (12. November 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Nochmal nachgelegt mit 9900K:

Fire Strike | 32497 | eeeven | i9-9900K @ 5,4 GHz | 16GB 4400MHz  CL 17-17-17-32-320-2T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2.100/8400MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

... den Spitzenreiter noch etwas mehr allein gestellt.  .. die 2080ti ist aber auch ne Sch....karte. Wie will man da ran kommen?   UPDATE


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

UPDATE

Fire Strike | 19082 | WhoRainZone | Ryzen 5 1600@3950MHz | 16GB 2933MHz  CL 14-16-16-34| RX Vega 56 @1692 HBM@1015MHz | Link

Irgendwie geht das mit dem Link nicht so richtig, nur das L ist verlinkt 

TimeSpy | 7455 | WhoRainZone | Ryzen 5 1600@3950MHz | 16GB 2933MHz CL 14-16-16-34| RX Vega 56 @1692 HBM@1015MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Update ... mit Geduld und Spucke .....


----------



## freak094 (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Time Spy Extreme | 6641 | freak094 | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 4028Mhz | 16GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 14-13-13-21 1T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2145/7800MHz | Link



Update:

Time Spy | 14622 | freak094 | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 4028Mhz | 16GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 14-13-13-21 1T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2160/7800MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Update


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Night Raid  added☆*

Auf geht´s Leute  ............. *Port Royal* 

Port Royal | 6458 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.055/2000 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013)!!!!Port Royal  added!!!!*

update und leider muss ich dich einen platz nach unten drücken

CLOUDGATE :51 135 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,1GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.974 MHz /1.377 MHz| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !!Port Royal  added!!*

Dann trage ich das nicht ein.������

.. mach ich morgen.  ...... UPDATE



*EDIT ...* *hier ist 3DM Port Royal zu finden .*...... [Ranking] 3DMark Port Royal (Ray Tracing Benchmark)


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) OHNE Port Royal !!*

Retoure @pagani-s, was zum knabbern ....

Cloud Gate |51579 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.130/2000MHz | Link


----------



## pagani-s (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) OHNE Port Royal !!*

Retoure update alle lüfter auf volle pulle gehabt und 10 grad kühleren durchlauf als der letzte mit 5,1ghz
CLOUDGATE :52060 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1.987 MHz /1.377 MHz| Link

ne warte doppelupdate
CLOUDGATE :52211 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2012 MHz /1.391 MHz|Link

weil es grad so schön ist 
update
TIME SPY: 10313 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2012 MHz /1.393 MHz| Link

FIRE STRIKE : 25067 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2012 MHz /1.391 MHz|  Link


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) OHNE Port Royal !!*

51820 bei voller Puste .... 

       Fire Strike | 25190 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.115/2000MHz | Link

        Time Spy | 11455 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.115/2000MHz | Link


----------



## pagani-s (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) OHNE Port Royal !!*

update 
FIRE STRIKE : 25203 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2012 MHz /1.393 MHz| Link

update
TIME SPY: 10 313 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2012 MHz /1.393 MHz| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) OHNE Port Royal !!*

*Update*


----------



## IICARUS (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) OHNE Port Royal !!*

Habe auch zwei Ergebnisse. 

FIRE STRIKE : 26 320 | IICARUS | i9-9900K @ 5,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2.160 MHz /2.063 MHz | Link

TIME SPY: 12 379  | IICARUS | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2.115 MHz /2.000 MHz | Link


----------



## biohaufen (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) OHNE Port Royal !!*

Time Spy | 8011 | biohaufen | R7 1700 @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2933MHz  CL 14-16-16-31 1T | Vega 64 Strix @ 1687 MHz/1110 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) OHNE Port Royal !!*

 wer sagt denn, dass der Frosch keine Locken hat? @pagani-s Nachschlag ...

Cloud Gate |52445 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,3 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.145/2000MHz | Link


----------



## IICARUS (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) OHNE Port Royal !!*

Ups.... da habe ich mich jetzt selbst gewundert.
Nett diesen Benchmark nochmals durchlaufen zu lassen. 

Cloud Gate : 64 098 | IICARUS | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2.160 MHz /2.063 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) OHNE Port Royal !!*

UPDATE


----------



## IICARUS (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) OHNE Port Royal !!*

Update:

Habe mal ein kleinen Gegentest gemacht.

Cloud Gate : 64 112 | IICARUS | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2.115 MHz /2.000 MHz | Link

Der Unterschied ist jetzt nicht groß, aber in diesem Durchlauf hatte ich weniger OC mit der Grafikkarte anliegen.


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) OHNE Port Royal !!*

.... ohhhh, Platz 46 in der " Hall of Fame" ... gratuliere ... scheint wohl der i9 zu machen. Hier bei uns sind das ca. 10000 mehr als der bisherige 1. 

Mach m,al "Sky Diver"


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) OHNE Port Royal !!*

Gleiche Punktzahl wie du @IICARUS

Port Royal  | 6618 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,3 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.145/2000MHz | Link


----------



## IICARUS (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) OHNE Port Royal !!*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... ohhhh, Platz 46 in der " Hall of Fame" ... gratuliere ... scheint wohl der i9 zu machen. Hier bei uns sind das ca. 10000 mehr als der bisherige 1.
> 
> Mach m,al "Sky Diver"


Wobei mit dem Graphics Score liegst du mit deiner 2080 besser.
Ich komme da noch nicht mal mit max. OC dran.


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) OHNE Port Royal !!*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wobei mit dem Graphics Score liegst du mit deiner 2080 besser.
> Ich komme da noch nicht mal mit max. OC dran.



es gibt eine Möglichkeit, wenn alles kalt ist. Bei Cloud bin ich nach dem hochfahren sofort zum 3DM Ausgang war GPU 20°C und 100% Luft .... aber nur wenn du nach dem Start sofort loslegst.

Übrigends ich habe hier auch jetzt Port drin, mein thema lautet ja "3DMark (2013) "


----------



## IICARUS (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) OHNE Port Royal !!*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> es gibt eine Möglichkeit, wenn alles kalt ist. Bei Cloud bin ich nach dem hochfahren sofort zum 3DM Ausgang war GPU 20°C und 100% Luft .... aber nur wenn du nach dem Start sofort loslegst.
> 
> Übrigends ich habe hier auch jetzt Port drin, mein thema lautet ja "3DMark (2013) "


Das mache ich normalerweise auch und lass dann die Lüfter des Mora auf 100% laufen, dadurch komme ich momentan nicht über 24-25°C Wassertemperatur. Meine Grafikkarte taktet wegen meiner Wasserkühlung höchstens nur um 15 Mhz runter. Der VRam ist davon nicht betroffen, der läuft den ganzen Test mit 8000 MHz bzw. mit 8250 MHz durch.



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Gleiche Punktzahl wie du @IICARUS
> 
> Port Royal  | 6618 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,3 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.145/2000MHz | Link


Mein Update wurde im anderem Thema noch nicht aktualisiert... 

Port Royal : 6715 | IICARUS | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2.145 MHz /2.063 MHz | Link

Sky Diver werde ich auch noch machen.


----------



## pagani-s (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !!!!! Port Royal added !!*

das ist irgendwie lustig  
update 
CLOUDGATE :53040 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2025 MHz /1.389 MHz|Link


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !!!!! Port Royal added !!*



pagani-s schrieb:


> das ist irgendwie lustig
> update
> CLOUDGATE :53040 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2025 MHz /1.389 MHz|Link



... DAS ist ÜBE$RHAUPT nicht mehr lustig


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !!!!! Port Royal added !!*

Update


----------



## IICARUS (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !!!!! Port Royal added !!*

So hier mein nächstes Ergebnis. 

SKY DIVER : 63 990 | IICARUS | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2.130 MHz /2.000 MHz | Link


----------



## pagani-s (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !!!!! Port Royal added !!*

ein bisschen geht noch
CLOUDGATE :53074 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2038 MHz /1.391 MHz|Link


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !!!!! Port Royal added !!*

... da muss ja der 9900k ja viel reißen .... menno .... NT ... Board ... i9 9900k   ... da nehme ich mir ja was vor, nur um oben mitzuspielen


aaaaber der Support sagt, dass der i9 9900k auf meinem Board läuft ........ das wird ja doch billiger ....


----------



## IICARUS (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !!!!! Port Royal added !!*

Sorry, bei mir war jetzt auch noch etwas drin... 

Update:

Cloud Gate : 65 069 | IICARUS | i9-9900K @ 5,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2.130 MHz /2.063 MHz | Link

Netzteil ist von mir nur eines mit 550 Watt. 
Reicht aus, muss nicht mehr Watt haben.

EDIT: Mit deinem Board würde der 9900K auch laufen, einen 390 Chipsatz muss du nicht haben.


----------



## pagani-s (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !!!!! Port Royal added !!*

update in ganz klein
Vulkan | 34 679 151 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050 MHz /1.389 MHz|Link

DirX12 |34 071 513 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2076 MHz /1.379 MHz| Link

DirX11ST |3 235 765 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2076 MHz /1.389 MHz| Link 

Edit: mit meinem Board läuft der 9900k auch . hab schon das passende Bios drauf.

1.
ICE STORM UNLIMITED | 280 235 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1655 MHz /1.389 MHz|Link

update noch mehr erster 5,4Ghz 
ICE STORM UNLIMITED | 284 737 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,4GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1595 MHz /1.377 MHz| Link
2.
ICE STORM  | 273 542 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,4GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1974 MHz /1.377 MHz| Link

ICE STORM EXTREME  | 263 338 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,4GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1974 MHz /1.377 MHz| Link
update2
DirX12 |34 775 622 | pagani-s | i7-8086K @ 5,4GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1974 MHz /1.377 MHz| Link


----------



## IICARUS (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Port Royal added !!*

Da scheint was wahres dran zu sein, das die RTX 2080 im Vergleich zur GTX 1080 Ti etwas schlechter mit DX11 geworden ist, aber dafür besser in DX12.
Zumindest wenn ich unsere Ergebnisse miteinander vergleiche. 

Vulkan : 35 829 930 | IICARUS | i9-9900K @ 5,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2.130 MHz /2.063 MHz | Link

DirX12 : 40 418 727 | IICARUS | i9-9900K @ 5,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2.130 MHz /2.063 MHz | Link

DirX11ST: 3 092 768 | IICARUS | i9-9900K @ 5,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2.130 MHz /2.063 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Update ....


----------



## Schrotti (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME : 17702 | Schrotti | i9-7900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 1T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2.160 MHz /1875 MHz | Link


----------



## IICARUS (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME : 14237 | IICARUS | i9-9900K @ 5,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2.145 MHz /2.075 MHz | Link


----------



## Schrotti (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

SKY DIVER : 68092 | Schrotti | i9-7900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 1T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2.160 MHz /2.000 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Update .........


----------



## Schrotti (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Hatte Langeweile heute.

SKY DIVER : 13656 | Schrotti-2 | RYZEN 5 2600@3900MHz | 8GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-36 1T | GT 1030  @ 1848MHz/1803MHz | Link

Süß oder?


----------



## GEChun (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Fire Strike | 11435 | GEChun | i7-6900K @ 4,0 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | RX 570  Phantom Gaming X  @ 1.270/1.750MHz | Link

Mal ein etwas anderer Score aber bin dennoch zufrieden. Mit den Punkten hätt ich jetzt nicht gerechnet... , im Februar gibts dann neue Scores.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

... na das sind ja nette Werte ....  Update


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Port Royal | 9139 | AIR-DO-GUN | Intel i7-5960X @ 4.4GHz | 32GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35-2T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2100/8400MHz NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

....Update .... versuche bitte mit "Link" den Prozess zu machen, für mich ist es etwas kompliziert hier in den Tabellen das zu regeln ....


----------



## IICARUS (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

So hier mein nächstes Ergebnis. 

Fire Strike Ultra : 7419 | IICARUS | i9-9900K @ 5,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2.130 MHz /2.094 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

.... ist drin .....


----------



## DaHell63 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Update und im Club der 8000er und damit Duvar von Platz 3 verdrängt  

Fire Strike ultra: 8028 | DaHell63 | i9 7920X @4.5GHz |  32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @2100MHz/1576MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

... na das trage ich doch gleich mal ein ......


----------



## Schrotti (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Fire Strike ultra: 9215 | Schrotti | i9-7900X @4.5GHz |  32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | RTX 2080 Ti @2145MHz/2000MHz | Link

Sorry DaHell63   

Time Spy: 15374 | Schrotti | i9-7900X @5100MHz | 32GB DDR4-2600 CL 16-18-18-36 1T | RTX 2080Ti @2145MHz/2000MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

... wenn ihr mich noch ne Weile ärgert, dann muss ich gaaaanz viel Geld in die Hand nehmen ......   ... wer leiht mir seine 2080ti?

UPDATE


----------



## JanJake (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

So, ich hoffe ich bekomme es mit den Links hin. 

Reihenfolge hier ist durcheinander, weiß nicht wie ihr es gerne hättet. 

Ice Strom: 116559 | JanJake | Ryzen 2200G @ 3,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-3133MHz CL 16-18-18-38-1T | Vega 8 @ 1600 | Link

Cloud Gate: 15439 | JanJake | Ryzen 2200G @ 3,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-3133MHz CL 16-18-18-38-1T | Vega 8 @ 1600 | Link

Fire Strike:  3417 | JanJake | Ryzen 2200G @ 3,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-3133MHz CL 16-18-18-38-1T | Vega 8 @ 1600 | Link

Night Raid: 11998 | JanJake | Ryzen 2200G @ 3,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-3133MHz CL 16-18-18-38-1T | Vega 8 @ 1600 | Link

Sky Drive: 11818 | JanJake | Ryzen 2200G @ 3,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-3133MHz CL 16-18-18-38-1T | Vega 8 @ 1600 | Link

Time Spy: 1275 | JanJake | Ryzen 2200G @ 3,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-3133MHz CL 16-18-18-38-1T | Vega 8 @ 1600 | Link


Night Raid, Sky Drive und Time Spy braucht ihr nicht suchen. 3x LETZTER


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

... Reihenfolge ist vollkommen Wurschst    3x letzter ist doch auch was .... 



Update drin ... es muss auch den 1. Platz von hinten geben ....


----------



## JanJake (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Das stimmt.

War auch eher aus Spaß an der Freude mit der Hardware. 

Bei Skydrive stehe ich zwei mal drin, der letzte muss raus.


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*



JanJake schrieb:


> Das stimmt.
> 
> War auch eher aus Spaß an der Freude mit der Hardware.
> 
> Bei Skydrive stehe ich zwei mal drin, der letzte muss raus.


    .... neeeee was für ein Schussel ich doch bin ..... korrigiert.....


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

TimeSpy: 7485 | WhoRainZone | Ryzen 5 1600@3,95GHz | 16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 14-16-16-32 | Vega56 1727MHz HBM 1015MHz |  Link  *UPDATE*

TimeSpy Extreme: 3583 | WhoRainZone | Ryzen 5 1600@3,95GHz | 16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 14-16-16-32 | Vega56 1727MHz HBM 1015MHz |  Link 

CloudGate: 40134 | WhoRainZone | Ryzen 5 1600@3,95GHz | 16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 14-16-16-32 | Vega56 1727MHz HBM 1015MHz | Link 

SkyDiver: 41539| WhoRainZone | Ryzen 5 1600@3,95GHz | 16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 14-16-16-32 | Vega56 1727MHz HBM 1015MHz |  Link 

Fire Strike Extreme: 10739 | WhoRainZone | Ryzen 5 1600@3,95GHz | 16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 14-16-16-32 | Vega56 1727MHz HBM 1015MHz |  Link 

Fire Strike Ultra: 5871 | WhoRainZone | Ryzen 5 1600@3,95GHz | 16GB DDR4-2933MHz CL 14-16-16-32 | Vega56 1727MHz HBM 1015MHz |  Link 

EDIT:
Diese Scheiß verdammten drecks Links 

Ich versuchs später mal zu richten


----------



## WhoRainZone (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Habs gerichtet


----------



## ShirKhan (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Mal ein erster Run hier. Weitere folgen. 

Fire Strike: 21413 | nilssohn| i5-8600K @5000 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-37-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2100/2063 MHz | Link

Edit: 

Port Royal: 5498 | nilssohn | i5 8600K @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-37-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2100/8250MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Alles drin    Update ....


----------



## ShirKhan (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Fire Strike komplett:

Fire Strike
21782 | nilssohn| i5-8600K @5100 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2100/2025 MHz | Link

Fire Strike Extreme
11639 | nilssohn| i5-8600K @5100 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2100/2063 MHz | Link

Fire Strike Ultra (ich kann eure Rücklichter deutlich vor mir sehen, 2080er! )
6174 | nilssohn| i5-8600K @5100 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2115/2050 MHz | Link


----------



## ShirKhan (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Sky Diver
46952 | nilssohn| i5-8600K @ 5100 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2145/2025 MHz | Link

Cloudgate
38743  | nilssohn| i5-8600K @ 5100 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2145/2050 MHz | Link

Time Spy
  9765 | nilssohn| i5-8600K @ 5000 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2130/2063 MHz | Link

Time Spy Extreme
4608 | nilssohn| i5-8600K @ 5100 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2145/2050 MHz | Link

Night Raid
51794 | nilssohn| i5-8600K @ 5100 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 CL 16-18-18-28-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2145/2050 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

all zu dichtes auffahren ist verboten 

schön in Reihenfolge    , somit ..... UPDATE .....


----------



## Schrotti (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Time Spy Extreme
7417 | Schrotti | i9-7900K @ 5000 MHz | 32GB DDR4-2800 CL 16-18-18-36-1T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2145/2000 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

gratuliere zum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Update


----------



## Ryle (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Fire Strike Extreme
19223 | Ryle | i9-9900K @ 5500MHz | 32GB DDR4-3733 CL 15-15-15-28-2T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2220/2063 MHz  | Link

Time Spy: 
16554 | Ryle | i9-9900K @ 5500MHz | 32GB DDR4-3733 CL 15-15-15-28-2T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2220/2063 MHz   | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  immer diese Vordrängler ....      Update ....


----------



## FreitaMa (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Time Spy: 

16558/Skywizzard/I9-9900K@5000Mhz/32GB DDR4 @ 4000Mhz\RTX Titan@2160;2100

NVIDIA Titan RTX video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MEG Z390 GODLIKE (MS-7B10)


----------



## Schrotti (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*



Ryle schrieb:


> Fire Strike Extreme
> 19223 | Ryle | i9-9900K @ 5500MHz | 32GB DDR4-3733 CL 15-15-15-28-2T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2220/2063 MHz  | Link
> 
> Time Spy:
> 16554 | Ryle | i9-9900K @ 5500MHz | 32GB DDR4-3733 CL 15-15-15-28-2T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2220/2063 MHz  | Link



Alter, wie krank ist das denn? 2220MHz GPU Takt? mit Trockeneis oder wie?


----------



## Ryle (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Nö, Fenster auf 15° Wasser und Bios mit 380W Powerlimit. Ist jetzt nicht so besonders wenn der Chip kühl bleibt und das Powerlimit etwas freizügiger ist. Trotzdem ganz schick, vor allem da es ne Inno X2 für 1050€ zum Release war und keine Schlagmichtot Edition für 1600+ die nachher kein Deut besser geht.


----------



## Bull56 (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*



Ryle schrieb:


> Nö, Fenster auf 15° Wasser und Bios mit 380W Powerlimit. Ist jetzt nicht so besonders wenn der Chip kühl bleibt und das Powerlimit etwas freizügiger ist. Trotzdem ganz schick, vor allem da es ne Inno X2 für 1050€ zum Release war und keine Schlagmichtot Edition für 1600+ die nachher kein Deut besser geht.


Woher hast du das BIOS und womit flasht du? Ich habe mir nach langer Zeit nochmal was zum Testen besorgt, also 2x 2080 Ti 

Anbei das erste Testergebnis mit minimalem CPU Overclocking und nicht eingestelltem RAM. Heute geliefert bekommen und eben Win10 installiert 

Port Royal: 16012 | Bull56 | i9-9900K @ 5100MHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 CL 15-15-15-36-1T | RTX 2080 Ti SLI @ 1965/1750MHz | Link

Bull56 IS BACK!!!


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

gratuliere, aber heute gebe ich die Tabelle auf ... mach ich morgen 

Hoffentlich finden sich noch welche, du stehst da ziemlich allein da   UPDATE


----------



## Ryle (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*



Bull56 schrieb:


> Woher hast du das BIOS und womit flasht du? Ich habe mir nach langer Zeit nochmal was zum Testen besorgt, also 2x 2080 Ti



Ist das Galax Bios. Schau mal hier im Luxx Sammler Startpost, da sollte noch alles zu finden sein. Ansonsten findest du allerlei Bios Files auch in der VGA Bios Collection auf TechPowerup. Vorher dein originales sichern nicht vergessen.


----------



## Bull56 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Danke! Ich habe mich schon durch die US-foren gegraben. Nach denen lässt sich meine NICHT übertakten und auch nicht mit einem entsprechenden BIOS flashen...  Im MSi AB lässt sich nichtmal die Lüftergeschwindigkeit manuell regeln... Also LN2 brauche ich mit denen erst garnicht versuchen. Werde wohl auf zwei Lightnings warten müssen... Zum testen habe ich mir zwei PALIT ohne OC mit Dual Fan besorgt...


----------



## GEChun (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Fire Strike Multi GPU | 26100 | GEChun | i7-6900K @ 4,1 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | CF RX Vega 56  Pulse  @ 1.631/800MHz | Link

Time Spy Multi - GPU | 11960 | GEChun | i7-6900K @ 4,1 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | CF RX Vega 56  Pulse  @ 1.590/800MHz | Link
(@ Panzer: Der 6700k ist absolut nicht geeignet für MGPU, mit 4,1Ghz und der schlechteren Vega 56 an den 1080 vorbei gezogen )

Time Spy Extreme Multi - GPU  | 5558 | GEChun | i7-6900K @ 4,1 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | CF RX Vega 56  Pulse  @ 1.590/800MHz | Link

@ Gohrbi: Das schlechtere Ergebnis von den GTX 1080 im Time Spy Extreme MGPU kannst du bei mir löschen.
Der Vergleich Vega 56 VS 1080 ist wohl in dem Benchmark interessanter!


----------



## ShirKhan (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

*** Update ***

Time Spy
  9843 | nilssohn| i5-8600K @ 5200 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3500  Auto-Timings| RTX 2070 @ 2130/2063 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal Nvidia DLSS Feature Testadded !!*

Update 

*Neu:*
*Nvidia DLSS Feature Test*

Ich würde mal *"DSLL on" *als 1. Wert in die Tabelle nehmen. Sonst den "DSLL off" brauche erstmal ein paar Ergebnisse.


*3840 x 2160
**Nvidia DLSS Feature Test *| 25,97 / 1,68  | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.100/1750MHz | Link

*2560 x 1440 *
*Nvidia DLSS Feature Test *| 42,67 / 29,30 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.100/1750MHz | Link 

1920 x 1080
*Nvidia DLSS Feature Test *| 66,96 / 47,48 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.100/1750MHz | Link


----------



## Bull56 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal und Nvidia DLSS feature Test added !!*

Erster Single-GPU Versuch. Weiteres die nächsten Tage!

Port Royal: 9228 | Bull56 | i9-9900K @ 5300MHz | 16GB DDR4-3600 CL 16-16-16-36-1T | RTX 2080 Ti SLI @ 2175/1835MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid  added !!KEIN und  Port Royal und Nvidia DLSS feature Test*

*!!  Port Royal und Nvidia DLSS feature Test                 !! auch hier zu finden :*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-3dmark-port-royal-ray-tracing-benchmark.html 

... auf Wunsch eines einzelnen MItglieds trotzdem auch bei mir


----------



## Bull56 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid  added !!KEIN  Port Royal und Nvidia DLSS feature Test*

Hier kann man doch noch zusätzlich das Port Royal einfügen!? Das hier ist seit Jahren die komplette Auflistung der 3DMark Scores der gesamten Palette an verfügbaren Benchmarks! Nur weil jemand jetzt einen einzelnen Thread für Port Royal erstellt hat, sollte es hier auf keinen Fall entfernt werden. Der kleine Port Royal Thread wird irgendwann weit hinten versinken; Dieser Thread hier wird aber weit vorne bleiben!  Also bitte ALLE 3DMark Benchmarks HIER einfügen! 

Firestrike Ultra: 9566 | Bull56 | i9-9900K @ 5300MHz | 16GB DDR4-3600 CL 16-16-16-36-1T | RTX 2080 Ti HOF @ 2115/2054MHz | Link

Firestrike Ultra: 9566 | Bull56 | i9-9900K @ 5200MHz | 16GB DDR4-3600 CL 16-16-16-36-1T | RTX 2080 Ti HOF @ 2115/2008MHz | Link

Firestrike Ultra: 15794 | Bull56 | i9-9900K @ 5096MHz | 16GB DDR4-2130 CL 15-15-15-36-2T | RTX 2080 Ti SLI @ 2070/1760MHz | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal Nvidia DLSS Feature Testadded !!*

... du machst es mir schwer ......


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal und Nvidia DLSS feature Test added !!*



Bull56 schrieb:


> Erster Single-GPU Versuch. Weiteres die nächsten Tage!
> 
> Port Royal: 9228 | Bull56 | i9-9900K @ 5300MHz | 16GB DDR4-3600 CL 16-16-16-36-1T | RTX 2080 Ti SLI @ 2175/1835MHz | Link


 ... warum dann SLI?


----------



## Bull56 (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal und Nvidia DLSS feature Test added !!*

Sry zu viel Copy-Paste... Natürlich ohne SLI, stattdessen HOF


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

UPDATE


----------



## pagani-s (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

neues Spielzeug
bisher sind die werte noch leider teils  unter dem i7 8086k aber ich fange erst an


API Overhead Test
DX11 Single 3 015 021 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.000 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

Vulkan: 33 363 297 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.000 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

DX11 Multi: 5 142 501 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.000 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

DX12: 33 503 277 |  pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1987MHz/1.377 MHz|Link

ICE STORM UNLIMITED :264 968 |  pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @1.595  MHz/1.377 MHz| Link 

SKY DIVER : 59 879 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1987 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

NIGHT RAID : 62 708  | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1962 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

CLOUD GATE: 63 878  | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2000 MHz/1.377 MHz|Link

TIME SPY EXTREME: 4 768 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1987 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA: 7 255 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1974 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME: 13 851 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1962 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

FIRE STRIKE: 25 389 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1962 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

ICE STORM: 255 781 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1987 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

ICE STORM EXTREME: 244 234 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1974 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

update mit 5,2ghz

API Overhead Test
DX11 Single: 3 035 918 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.000 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

DX11 Multi: 5 162 212 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.000 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Update


----------



## Schrotti (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Firestrike Ultra

9599 | Schrotti | i9-7900K @ 5100 MHz | 32GB DDR4-2800 CL 15-17-17-35-1T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2175/2038 MHz | Link


----------



## pagani-s (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

TIME SPY : 10654 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1987 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

kleines update:
NIGHT RAID : 62853 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2012 MHz/1.391 MHz| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

UPDATE .............

Ich bin ja zufrieden, dass im anderen Thread nichts passiert. Aaaaaber habt ihr nicht auchmal Lust das DLSS zu testen? Ich will Vergleiche haben.


----------



## pagani-s (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> UPDATE .............
> 
> Ich bin ja zufrieden, dass im anderen Thread nichts passiert. Aaaaaber habt ihr nicht auchmal Lust das DLSS zu testen? Ich will Vergleiche haben.



klar würd ich das gern mal testen aber dafür brauch ich ne rtx

nochmal kleines update
CLOUD GATE: 64 130 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2025 MHz/1.391 MHz|Link

update
API Overhead Test
DX11 Single 3 100 393 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.012 MHz/1.391 MHz| Link

Vulkan: 33 392 190 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @  2.012 MHz/1.391  MHz| Link

DX11 Multi: 5 175 939 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @  2.012 MHz/1.391  MHz| Link

SKY DIVER :61270 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2025 MHz/1.391 MHz| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

... wer sich nen 9900 leisten kann, der kann auch RTX


----------



## pagani-s (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... wer sich nen 9900 leisten kann, der kann auch RTX



naja ich hatte sie ja ne weile bei ebay kleinanzeigen drinn aber das was die dafür geben wollten war mir zu wenig um mich von dem schätzchen zu trennen
den i9 hab ich mit zuzahlung und meine i7 bei meinem pc-händler bekommen.
quasie auch verlust gemacht aber nicht auf einmal den dicken kaufpreis.


----------



## GEChun (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!*

Hier mal nen Systemtest mit ner Vega 64, schade das mir 30 Punkte fehlen! 

Fire Strike | 21701 | GEChun | i7-6900K @ 4,4 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | RX Vega 64 Nitro+  @ 1.702/1.100MHz | Link

Fire Strike Extreme| 11280 | GEChun | i7-6900K @ 4,1 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | RX Vega 64 Nitro+  @ 1.702/1.100MHz | Link


----------



## pagani-s (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

update
NIGHT RAID : 63 014 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2025 MHz/1.391 MHz| Link

TIME SPY EXTREME :4 918 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2012 MHz/1.391 MHz| Link


----------



## Schrotti (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

*Nvidia DLSS Feature Test: 

**1920x1080*
89,48 / 67,58 | Schrotti | i9-7900X @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2600MHz  CL 16-18-18-36 2T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2.145/2050MHz | Link

*2560x1440*
61,63 / 42,92 | Schrotti | i9-7900X @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2600MHz  CL 16-18-18-36 2T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2.175/2038MHz | Link

*3840x2160*
38,13 / 19,94 | Schrotti | i9-7900X @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2600MHz  CL 16-18-18-36 2T | RTX 2080Ti @ 2.145/2050MHz | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Moin Mädels [emoji16]

Könnte man eventuell eine Liste nur mit Grafikscores machen? Ich weil einige haben ja schon Extreme teure CPUs und extrem oced. Da könnte man nur die Leistung der Grafikkarte gut sehen [emoji6]



Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Moin Mädels [emoji16]
> 
> Könnte man eventuell eine Liste nur mit Grafikscores machen? Ich weil einige haben ja schon Extreme teure CPUs und extrem oced. Da könnte man nur die Leistung der Grafikkarte gut sehen [emoji6]
> 
> ...



Warum kommt so ein Kommentar ausgerechnet NACH meinem Vega Score post?  

Wird ja schon Jahre hier anders gehandhabt warum jetzt, genau jetzt?


----------



## Schrotti (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Moin Mädels [emoji16]
> 
> Könnte man eventuell eine Liste nur mit Grafikscores machen? Ich weil einige haben ja schon Extreme teure CPUs und extrem oced. Da könnte man nur die Leistung der Grafikkarte gut sehen [emoji6]



So einen Versuch gab es glaube ich schon.

Das interessierte aber niemanden. Um hier mitspielen zu können muss man schon recht aktuelle Hardware haben.

Hat man die nicht, ist man eben raus.


----------



## ShirKhan (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Bei CB gibt es Time Spy Benchmark Ranglisten für Nvidia und AMD, die nur auf den Grafikscore abstellen. Außerdem wird nach GPUs getrennt, was die Vergleichbarkeit der Karten erleichtert.

Ist ein anderer Ansatz, gefällt mir aber auch gut.


----------



## pagani-s (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

update
TIME SPY : 10 763 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @2025 MHz/1.391 MHz| Link

TIME SPY EXTREME :4 939 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2012 MHz/1.391 MHz| Link

Vulkan: 33 588 432 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.038 MHz/1.391 MHz| Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*



GEChun schrieb:


> Warum kommt so ein Kommentar ausgerechnet NACH meinem Vega Score post?
> 
> Wird ja schon Jahre hier anders gehandhabt warum jetzt, genau jetzt?


Das ist Zufall [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*



Schrotti schrieb:


> So einen Versuch gab es glaube ich schon.
> 
> Das interessierte aber niemanden. Um hier mitspielen zu können muss man schon recht aktuelle Hardware haben.
> 
> Hat man die nicht, ist man eben raus.


Wäre interessant nur die grafikpower zu sehen 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

... ich mache mir mal Gedanken, wie das gehen könnte.


----------



## GEChun (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... ich mache mir mal Gedanken, wie das gehen könnte.



Bin mir ziemlich sicher das dass dann einfach nur noch den PCGH Leistungsindex grob abbildet...

Ich mein wenn man sich die ganzen Grafikkscores anguckt ist da wirklich nix besonderes bei, alle 1080 bei den 1080. 
Alle 2080 bei den 2080 und alle Titan bei den Titan... darüber hinaus kommt es dann auch noch zu dem Zustand das sich einige aus den Top 10 in unsere Liste dann verabrschieden in die hinteren Bereiche...


Aus der Liste Kopiert:
2		28715	Ryle	i7 8700K @ 5,5 GHz	32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 15-16-16-28 2T	Titan Xp @ 2101/1626
3		26842	Duvar	i7 8700K @ 5,43 GHz	32GB DDR4-3416MHz CL 18-20-20-38 1T	GTX 1080 Ti @ 2114/6320	
4		26603	HisN	i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz	64GB DDR4-2600MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T	RTX 2080TI @ 1950/7000	

Hisn würde definitiv an Duvar vorbei ziehen,  und Ryle wäre plötzlich 10 oder 15 Plätze lower irgendwo bei den 2080igern..., wärend alle 1080TI an den 2080igern vorbei ziehen werden...

Also wirklich spannend wäre das nicht, finde ich...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Die Liste soll doch nicht komplett erneuert werden. Es müsste nur eine Liste hinzugefügt werden [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schrotti (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Aber wozu?

Es geht doch hier im 3DMark Thread um die komplette Systemleistung. Sicherlich wäre es möglich nur die GPU Punkte zu zählen nur wozu?

Nur hohe GPU Punkte machen kein schnelles System.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

UPDATE

Fire Strike : 26786 | IICARUS | i9-9900K @ 5,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3900MHz CL 17-18-18-32 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2.175 MHz /2.095 MHz | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Aber wozu?
> 
> Es geht doch hier im 3DMark Thread um die komplette Systemleistung. Sicherlich wäre es möglich nur die GPU Punkte zu zählen nur wozu?
> 
> Nur hohe GPU Punkte machen kein schnelles System.


Das soll es auch bleiben.... Trotzdem wäre es interessant zu sehen wie nur die Grafikleistung ist.... Klar bisl funkt die CPU auch im Grafikscore mit rein aber net viel.





Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*



Schrotti schrieb:


> So einen Versuch gab es glaube ich schon.
> 
> Das interessierte aber niemanden. Um hier mitspielen zu können muss man schon recht aktuelle Hardware haben.
> 
> Hat man die nicht, ist man eben raus.



... bei mir kommt jeder rein mit seiner GPU, auch der Letzte .. 



.......... ach jaaaa .....UPDATE ....

... wenn man nur die Grafikwerte als Basis nehmen will, welchen Bench? welche Reihenfolge? Ich glaube das wird unübersichtlich.
Auch ist es entscheidend welcher Bench bei welcher Karte.
Ich habe schon manchmal zu tun mit der 2080 an meine oc 1080 zu kommen. Einige Benches sind da zum


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Ich würde sagen nur FS und TS normal und extrem 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schrotti (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Ich bin nach wie vor dagegen.

Nur weil User Evgasüchtiger keine entsprechende Basis hat, soll hier jetzt alles umgestellt werden?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor dagegen.
> 
> Nur weil User Evgasüchtiger keine entsprechende Basis hat, soll hier jetzt alles umgestellt werden?


Ich bekomme bald eine neue CPU plus Unterbau und co[emoji6]. Darum geht es nicht [emoji8]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Der ganze Reiz hier mit zu machen ist alles an Prozessor und Grafikleistung raus zu holen, denn sonst würde es auch kein Spaß machen Benchmark zu erstellen und das System an die Grenze zu treiben.

Hier mein neues Ergebnis, da mir nicht viel für den 3 Platz fehlte. 

UPDATE

Fire Strike : 26921 | IICARUS | i9-9900K @ 5,5GHz | 16GB DDR4-3974MHz CL 17-18-18-32 2T | RTX 2080 @ 2.175 MHz /2.100 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Update .....gratuliere ..... und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass neue Tabellen nichts bringen. 
Wer nur die GPU Werte braucht, der muss halt klicken und öffnen.
Zum anderen .... da müßten dann mehr mitmachen, als wir 6 hier. Andere posten kaum noch Ergebnisse.
Sie Nigth Raid (9 Posts) oder Port Royal (5) ..... und wenn man die Ergebnisse aufruft, dann ist bei Platz 1 - 3 
auch die GPU bei Platz 1 - 3.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Sehe ich auch so und ich nutze dazu auch den Vergleich über 3DMark um mir die Ergebnisse miteinander besser vergleichen zu können.
Kleiner Hinweis... auf Platz 7 stehe ich mit einem alten Wert noch mit dabei.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

.... wo? .....


----------



## IICARUS (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Hat wohl jemand geklaut...


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Update:

Fire Strike : 21822 | Blechdesigner | i7-8700K @ 5,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3600MHz CL17-18-18-38 2T | GTX 1080 @ 2050/1373 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

.... is drin


----------



## ic3man1986 (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Update:

Fire Strike:  31994 | 1C3M4N | i9-7900X @ 4,7GHz | 64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-18-18-38 2T | 2x 2080ti @ 2115/2000 | Link
Fire Strike Extreme:  24654 | 1C3M4N | i9-7900X @ 4,7GHz | 64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-18-18-38 2T | 2x 2080ti @ 2115/2000 | Link
Fire Strike Ultra :  16617 | 1C3M4N | i9-7900X @ 4,7GHz | 64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-18-18-38 2T | 2x 2080ti @ 2115/2000 | Link


----------



## GEChun (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*



ic3man1986 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Fire Strike:  31994 | 1C3M4N | i9-7900X @ 4,7GHz | 64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-18-18-38 2T | 2x 2080ti @ 2115/2000 | Link
> Fire Strike Extreme:  24654 | 1C3M4N | i9-7900X @ 4,7GHz | 64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-18-18-38 2T | 2x 2080ti @ 2115/2000 | Link
> Fire Strike Ultra :  16617 | 1C3M4N | i9-7900X @ 4,7GHz | 64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-18-18-38 2T | 2x 2080ti @ 2115/2000 | Link



Also bei dem Score stimmt was nicht, viel zu niedrig für SLI!
31994 das sind 2x GTX 1080TI...  Extreme erscheinen mir auch verdammt niedrig, du müsstest höhere Werte erreichen!

Was Ultra angeht, da sieht der Score besser aus aber eigentlich sollte da auch noch Luft nach oben sein, bei den Karten..


Hatte auch mal Benches mit meinem GTX 1080SLI bei 21000 aber da hatte ich nen übelsten flaschen Hals mein richtiger Score steht ja mit 29500 hier im der Liste!

Laufen beide Karten auf x16?


----------



## DaHell63 (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Die Kombinierte Punktzahl reißt bei Skylak X alles den Bach runter


----------



## ic3man1986 (1. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*



GEChun schrieb:


> Also bei dem Score stimmt was nicht, viel zu niedrig für SLI!
> 31994 das sind 2x GTX 1080TI...  Extreme erscheinen mir auch verdammt niedrig, du müsstest höhere Werte erreichen!
> 
> Was Ultra angeht, da sieht der Score besser aus aber eigentlich sollte da auch noch Luft nach oben sein, bei den Karten..
> ...



Laufen beide auf x16. Ist aber wie schon gesagt dem SkyLake X geschuldet. Sicherlich wird da noch etwas mehr möglich sein, sind aktuell fast alles Stock-Werte


----------



## Gohrbi (1. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

UPDATE ... mal was auf dem Podest  verändert.   ... das die 2080ti langsamer als die 1080ti ist .... seltsam......


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Mich magst aber im FireStrike nicht eintragen, wa?


----------



## Gohrbi (1. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

.... beim "bearbeiten" ist es drin, sobald ich "speicher" ist es weg     ... mußte unter dir eine Zeile frei lassen .. warum auch immer.


----------



## Schrotti (1. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*



ic3man1986 schrieb:


> Laufen beide auf x16. Ist aber wie schon gesagt dem SkyLake X geschuldet.



Warum sollte das dem SKYLAKE X geschuldet sein? Gib ihm richtig Dampf dann geht der auch ab.


----------



## GEChun (1. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Warum sollte das dem SKYLAKE X geschuldet sein? Gib ihm richtig Dampf dann geht der auch ab.



Das liegt nicht an Skylake-X, aus dem Stand würden die Karten mit meinem auch nen höheren Score erreichen... denke das da nen anderes Problem vorherscht.

Aber das ein 7900X - 2080TI SLI/NvLink System langsamer ist als ein I9-9900 mit einer einzelnen Karte ist absoluter Blödsinn! 

Da der Score im Firestrike Extreme hoch geht liegt beim normalen wohl nen CPU Flaschenhals vor den ich aber ehr auf den Speicher schiebe als auf den 7900X...
Selbst schon ähnliche Erfahrungen bei G.Skill Ripjaws gemacht und die hat er auch..


----------



## DaHell63 (1. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Mag vielleicht nicht alles perfekt laufen bei ihm, aber trotzdem ist es so, daß beim Skylake X der *Kombinierte Score *schlecht ist. *Und der auch seine Einwirkung auf den Gesamt Score hat*.
Ansonsten könnte  HisN mit seiner RTX 2080 Ti nicht hinter Duvar mit seiner GTX 1080 Ti sein.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7920X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG RAMPAGE VI APEX
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z370 AORUS Gaming 7

Aufgrund meines schlechten KS bin ich ja auch hinter Duvar. Obwohl ich ein paar Grafikpunkte mehr habe. CPU/Physics Punkte sowieso. 
Ich habe also mehr GPU und mehr CPU Punkte und trotzdem, im Vergleich zu Duvar, einen erbärmlichen Kombi Score.
Im extrem und ultra relativiert sich das Ganze ein bißchen und ich kann mich vor Duvar schieben.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7920X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG RAMPAGE VI APEX


----------



## Schrotti (1. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Was Dir fehlt, ist mehr CPU Takt. 4500 MHz sind ja nun nicht so viel.


----------



## Eragoss (1. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Anbei meine Werte, ich hoffe es passt so? 

Fire Strike | 30105 | Eragoss | Intel Core i9-9900K CPU @ 5200 Mhz All Core | Hyper X Predator 3600 @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2T | Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2063 | Link

Fire Strike Extreme | 17946 | Eragoss | Intel Core i9-9900K CPU @ 5200 Mhz All Core | Hyper X Predator 3600 @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2T | Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2063 | Link

Fire Strike Ultra | 9294 | Eragoss | Intel Core i9-9900K CPU @ 5200 Mhz All Core | Hyper X Predator 3600 @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2T | Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2063 | Link

Sky Driver | 69529 | Eragoss | Intel Core i9-9900K CPU @ 5200 Mhz All Core | Hyper X Predator 3600 @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2T | Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2070/2063 | Link

Cloud Gate | 65801 | Eragoss | Intel Core i9-9900K CPU @ 5200 Mhz All Core | Hyper X Predator 3600 @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2T | Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2100/2063 | Link

Time Spy | 15284 | Eragoss | Intel Core i9-9900K CPU @ 5200 Mhz All Core | Hyper X Predator 3600 @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2T | Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2070/2075 | Link

Time Spy Extreme | 7190 | Eragoss | Intel Core i9-9900K CPU @ 5200 Mhz All Core | Hyper X Predator 3600 @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2T | Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2070/2075 | Link

Overhead DirektX 11 single-thread | 3161529 | Eragoss | Intel Core i9-9900K CPU @ 5200 Mhz All Core | Hyper X Predator 3600 @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2T | Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2075 | Link

Overhead DirektX 11 multi-thread | 4982690 | Eragoss | Intel Core i9-9900K CPU @ 5200 Mhz All Core | Hyper X Predator 3600 @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2T | Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2075 | Link

Overhead DirektX 12 | 43283457 | Eragoss | Intel Core i9-9900K CPU @ 5200 Mhz All Core | Hyper X Predator 3600 @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2T | Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2075 | Link

Overhead Vulkan | 37539348 | Eragoss | Intel Core i9-9900K CPU @ 5200 Mhz All Core | Hyper X Predator 3600 @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2T | Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2075 | Link

Ice Storm | 231943 | Eragoss | Intel Core i9-9900K CPU @ 5200 Mhz All Core | Hyper X Predator 3600 @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2T | Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2075 | Link

Ice Storm Extreme | 225693 | Eragoss | Intel Core i9-9900K CPU @ 5200 Mhz All Core | Hyper X Predator 3600 @ 4000, 18-19-19-39 400 2T | Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Dual Aktiv @ 2115/2075 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (2. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

 Update ... da hat sich aber einer dazwischen gedrängelt. Da ist für einige vom Podest Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## DaHell63 (2. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

So, hab meinen 2. PC mal wieder arbeiten lassen 

Fire Strike | 18901 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz | Link
Fire Strike extreme | 10866 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @4.2GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz | Link
Firestrike ultra | | 5884 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @4.4GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz | Link
Time Spy | |7834 |  DaHell63 | i7 3930K @4.4GHz | 16GB DDR-3 2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz | Link

Edit
Zwei neue  mit der GTX 1080 Ti
Fire Strike | 25491 | DaHell63 | i9 7920X @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR-4  3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T  | GTX 1080 Ti 2114/1589MHz |Link
Fire Strike extreme | 15348 |  DaHell63 | i9 7920X @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR-4  3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T  | GTX 1080 Ti 2114/1589MHz |Link

Und einmal Ubdate
Fire Strike ultra | 8076 |  i9 7920X @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR-4  3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T  | GTX 1080 Ti 2114/1589MHz |Link


----------



## Eragoss (2. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Merke gerade das ich vergessen habe 32GB dazu zu schreiben, aber beim Link sieht man es ja dann. Das passiert wenn man sowas total übermüdet in der Nacht macht. Eigentlich wollte ich zocken, aber irgendwie hat mich der Benchmark/Optimierungswahn gepackt


----------



## Horilein (3. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Fire Strike : 11900 | Horilein | i7-3770 @ 4,45GHz | 16GB DDR3-1654MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | RX 570 @ 1440/1920 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (3. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Update ....

absolutes GPU Ende ... bei VRam geht nichts mehr und bei GPU auch nicht...... 
 Port Royal | 6704 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,3 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.115/2000MHz | Link


----------



## Schrotti (4. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Port Royal | 9456 | Schrotti | i9-7900X @ 5,1 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 1T | GTX 2080Ti @ 2.160/2038MHz | Link


----------



## Horilein (7. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

TimeSpy | 7305 | Horilein | I7 3770@4.35 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1618Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | RTX 2060 @ 2100/1950 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (8. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

UPDATE ...................


----------



## ShirKhan (10. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

*** Update ***

Time Spy | 9961 | nilssohn |  i5-8600K @ 5200Mhz | 16GB @ 3466, 16-18-18-28-450-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2145/8250 | Link
Time Spy Extreme | 4631 | nilssohn |  i5-8600K @ 5200Mhz | 16GB @ 3466, 16-18-18-28-450-1T | RTX 2070 @ 2145/8250 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (10. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

... drin ....


----------



## Horilein (11. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

_PortRoyal

4407 | Horilein | i7 3770@ 4.4Ghz | 16Gb DDR3 @ 1433, 9-9-924 2T | RTX2060 @ 2145/1988| Link_


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Firestrike:
22101 | Gurdi | i7-6700K @ 4400Mhz | 24GB @ 2933, 13-15-15-28 | Radeon VII @ 2122/1265 | Link

Firestrike Extrem:
13525 | Gurdi | i7-6700K @ 4400Mhz | 24GB @ 2933, 13-15-15-28 | Radeon VII @ 2095/1255 | Link

Firestrike Ultra:
7538 | Gurdi | i7-6700K @ 4400Mhz | 24GB @ 2933, 13-15-15-28 | Radeon VII @ 2089/1255 | Link

TimeSpy:
9193 | Gurdi | i7-6700K @ 4400Mhz | 24GB @ 2933, 13-15-15-28 | Radeon VII @ 2122/1265 | Link

TimeSpy Extrem:
4318 | Gurdi | i7-6700K @ 4400Mhz | 24GB @ 2933, 13-15-15-28 | Radeon VII @ 2122/1265 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (12. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

muss mich mal dazwischen drängeln  

| 6733 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.115/2000MHz | Link 


UPDATE ...........................


----------



## DaHell63 (22. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

So, noch mal drei kleine mini Updates. Mehr ist mit Luft und 330W Bios nicht drin .

Fire Strike extreme
15438 | DaHell63 | i9 7920X @4.5GHz |  32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @2100MHz/1600MHz | Link

Fire Strike ultra
8114 | DaHell63 | i9 7920X @4.5GHz |  32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @2100MHz/1600MHz | Link

Time Spy extreme
5438 | DaHell63 | i9 7920X @4.5GHz |  32GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @2100MHz/1600MHz | Link


----------



## klonekrieger (22. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

So nach ziemlich langer Zeit nochmal 

TimSpy
4346 | klonekrieger | i5 8600k@4602MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL16-18-18-38 2T | GTX1060 6GB @ 1936MHz/2008MHz | link
FireStrike
11107| klonekrieger|i5 8600k@4602MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL16-18-18-38 2T | GTX1060 6GB @ 1949MHz/2008MHz | link
FireStrike Extreme
5780 | klonekrieger |i5 8600k@4602MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL16-18-18-38 2T | GTX1060 6GB @  1949MHz/2008MHz | link


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Oh wow, ich dachte der R5-1600 wäre so langsam, aber 3D Mark ist da wohl anders gestrickt...

TimeSpy : 
4776 | Blechdesigner | R5-1600 @ 3,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-15-15-35 1T | GTX 1060 6GB @ 2101/2202 | Link

Fire Strike : 
12433 | Blechdesigner | R5-1600 @ 3,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-15-15-35 1T | GTX 1060 6GB @ 2101/2202 | Link

Fire Strike Extreme: 
6523 | Blechdesigner | R5-1600 @ 3,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-15-15-35 1T | GTX 1060 6GB @ 2101/2202 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (23. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

UPDATE ........


----------



## trigger831 (24. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Habe es mal mit meinem "undervolt" Profil versucht:

FIRE STRIKE : 23461 | Trigger831 | i5-8600K @ 5,0GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1962 MHz /1.472 MHz|  Link


----------



## Gohrbi (24. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

  .... und wenn du Dampf drauf packst?   Meine Karte läuft in Spielen nur 1770 mit 0,881V. Mehr als 60 FPS brauche ich nicht.


----------



## trigger831 (25. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

Kurz vor der Arbeit nochmal schnell ohne groß auszutesten:

FIRE STRIKE : 24237 | Trigger831 | i5-8600K @ 5,0GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2038 MHz /1.448 MHz Link


----------



## Gohrbi (31. März 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) .... auf Wunsch .... alle Benches*

...drin ....


----------



## pagani-s (8. April 2019)

ich bin  wieder daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
APIOverhead

 DX 11 single-thread | 1 040 971 | pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4000 Mhz  |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @ 1.001/1333 | Link

 DX 11 multi-thread | 996 627 | pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4000 Mhz  |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @ 1.001/1333 | Link

 DX 12 | 7 104 752 | pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4000 Mhz  |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @1.001/1333 | Link

 Vulkan | 6 742 234 | pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4000 Mhz  |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @1.001/1333 | Link

TIME SPY | 456 | pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4000 Mhz  |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @1.001/1333 | Link

ICE STORM UNLIMITED |86081 |pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4000 Mhz  |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @1.001/1333 |Link

CLOUD GATE |8548 |pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4000 Mhz  |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @1.001/1333 | Link

SKY DIVER |4644 |pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4000 Mhz  |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @1.001/1333 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (9. April 2019)

.... drin ... mußte mächtig scrollen ....


----------



## pagani-s (12. April 2019)

na dann freuste dich sicher über das update
APIOverhead

DX 11 single-thread | 1 215 268 | pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @ 1.001/1333 | Link

DX 12 | 7 552 395 | pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @1.001/1333 | Link

ICE STORM EXTREME | 58 012 | pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @1.001/1333 | Link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME |604 |pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @1.001/1333 |Link 

CLOUD GATE |8591 |pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @1.001/1333 | Link

FIRE STRIKE | 1337 |pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @1.001/1333 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (13. April 2019)

... du meist wohl ich habe an so einem verschneiten WE nichts zu tun?  .... alles drin ..


----------



## pagani-s (14. April 2019)

vorm nächsten update hätte ich noch 2 kleinigkeiten
mein skydiverwert mit dem i9 vom  19.2.2019


pagani-s schrieb:


> neues Spielzeug
> 
> 
> SKY DIVER : 59 879 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1987 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link
> ...


----------



## Gohrbi (14. April 2019)

.... keine Kritik bitte ... werde nachher am PC nachsehen.&#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56847;


----------



## pagani-s (14. April 2019)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... keine Kritik bitte ... werde nachher am PC nachsehen.����



ich wollte dich nur drauf hinweisen.
den skydiver kannste weglassen. ich hab hier nen neuen wert
SKY DIVER : 60061 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz@ 3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2000 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

update
ICE STORM UNLIMITED |90926 |pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4100 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 CL 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @1.001/1200 |Link

dem neuen nvidiatreiber sei dank kann ich hier nun auch mitspielen. wenn auch sehr weit unten naja theoretisch bin trotz allem 2x 1. in der liste.
wenn man sie von unten aus betrachtet steht mein wert als erster und ich bin der erste mit ner 1000er grafikkarte
PORT ROYAL : 2218 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz@ 3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050 MHz/1.389 MHz|Link

ICE STORM  |85122 |pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4100 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 CL 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @1.001/1200 |Link

update
FIRE STRIKE | 1343 |pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 3800 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666, 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @1.001/1367 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (14. April 2019)

... da ist doch schon ein besserer Wert drin .... bei SkyDiver auch.

ICE STORM  |85122 |pagani-s | Athlon 200GE @ 4100 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix  Sport LT grau 2400 CL 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 3 @1.001/1200 | Link

....natürlich ... UPDATE


----------



## Xeljaga (27. April 2019)

TIME SPY | 14 729 | Xeljaga | i7-8700K @ 5Ghz | G.SKILL CL16 3200Mhz @ 3466Mhz | 2080TI PALIT GamePro @ BIOS-Flash auf OC-Version @ Boost 3.0 2000-2125 / 8200Mhz Mem | Link

ps: illegale Kühltechnik verwendet.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. April 2019)

..... Update .... illegaler Kühlschrank?


----------



## Mr-JiJi (28. April 2019)

Fire Strike Ultra | 10351 | Mr-JiJi | i9 7920X @4,8Ghz | 32Gb DDR4-3200 19-19-19-46 2T | Titan RTX @2130/2100 |  Link


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Mai 2019)

gratuliere ....... zum      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      Treppchen ...... 

Update .....


----------



## pagani-s (18. Mai 2019)

neues Spielzeug und erster post im mai

TIME SPY | 951 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400  16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1.100/1200 | Link

FIRE STRIKE |2 633 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1.100/1200 | Link


API OVERHEAD TEST

DX 11 single-thread | 1 255 372 |pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1.100/1200 | Link

DX 11 multi-thread | 1 171 480 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1.100/1200 | Link

DX 12 | 8 396 219 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1.100/1200 | Link

Vulkan | 7 897 669  | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1.100/1200 | Link

NIGHT RAID | 9 569 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1.100/1200 | Link

ICE STORM UNLIMITED |122 502 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1.100/1200 | Link

CLOUD GATE  |13 643 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1.100/1200 | Link

ICE STORM  |106172 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1.100/1200 | Link

ICE STORM EXTREME |86 667 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1.100/1200 | Link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME |1 191 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1.100/1200 | Link

update ab hier mit vega oc 

ICE STORM UNLIMITED |133 283 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666  16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1240/1333 |Link

FIRE STRIKE |2 877 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1240/1333 |Link

TIME SPY |1060 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1240/1333 |Link

API OVERHEAD TEST update

DX 11 single-thread | 1 333 043 |pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1240/1333 | Link

DX 11 multi-thread | 1 279 435 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1240/1333 | Link

DX 12 | 9 258 759 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1240/1333 | Link

Vulkan | 8 837 924 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1240/1333 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Mai 2019)

Wer schenkt dir so ein Spielzeug?  komme aber erst Mitte der WSoche zum eintragen ........ Handwerker .....


----------



## pagani-s (19. Mai 2019)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Wer schenkt dir so ein Spielzeug?  komme aber erst Mitte der WSoche zum eintragen ........ Handwerker .....



mainboard hatte w-lan-probleme. habs zurückgeschickt und eins von gigabyte genommen. die cpu warn schnapper bei shpock. der Athlon war cpu-technisch für meinen mini-pc ausreichend schnell aber die grafikleistung ist halt beim ryzen 3 noch ne schüppe besser. wenn du bei eintragen mal schaust bin ich damitbei anderen werten so über der gtx 460 oder 470 usw. der chiptakt soll ja bis 1600 gehn aber bei meiner version wird das wohl eher nix.


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Mai 2019)

... ich glaube ich bin fertig .... fix und fertig .... UPDATE


----------



## pagani-s (26. Mai 2019)

update mit eigentlich eingestelltem chiptackt von 1255mhz bei gpu



Vulkan | 8 881 409| pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1240/1333 | Link

ab hier mit 1350mhz
eingestellt
update
FIRE STRIKE |2 994  | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1340/1333 |Link

CLOUD GATE |14 478| pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666  16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1.340/1333 | Link

ICE STORM |109552 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1340/1333| Link

ICE STORM EXTREME |92862 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1340/1333 | Link

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA |708 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1340/1333 | Link

DX 12 | 9652957 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1340/1333 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (29. Mai 2019)

UPDATE


----------



## Duvar (12. Juni 2019)

Firestrike | 23626  | Duvar  | Ryzen 2600 @ 4.3GHz  | 16GB DDR4  3600 CL 14-15-14-22 1T  | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2101/1580  |  Link


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Juni 2019)

Nicht erschrecken, bin im Arbeitsurlaub.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. Juni 2019)

Update:

Firestrike: 18 824| Lichtbringer1| Ryzen 2700x @ 4,1 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 16-15-15-35 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2000/1315 | Link

Während eines Kopiervorgangs, mit aktiviertem ULMB, ohne Treibermodifikationen, ohne Afterburner, mit aktiviertem Darkmode und kurz nach der Neuinstallation von Steam bzw 3D Mark. 1903 scheint viel bessere 3D Mark Ergebnisse zu erzielen.
2x16GB ddr4 3200mhz cl15@xmp, 2700x@4,1ghz, gtx 1080@stock.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juni 2019)

Ich werf mal meine APU im Convertibel in den Ring.

Firestrike: 6933| Gurdi| Intel Core i7-8705G  | 16GB DDR4-2400 MHz CL 17-17-17-39 2T | Vega M GL @ 1011/920 |  Link

TimeSpy: 2373| Gurdi| Intel Core i7-8705G  | 16GB DDR4-2400 MHz CL 17-17-17-39 2T | Vega M GL @ 1011/920 |  Link


----------



## pagani-s (17. Juni 2019)

update mal mit 1500mhz gpu 
TIME SPY |1106 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3800 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400  16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1500/1200 |Link
SKYDIVER |10161 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3800 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1500/1200 |Link


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2019)

pagani-s schrieb:


> update mal mit 1500mhz gpu
> TIME SPY |1106 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3800 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400  16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1500/1200 |Link
> SKYDIVER |10161 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3800 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1500/1200 |Link



Hast du noch nen Strike?


----------



## pagani-s (17. Juni 2019)

jo geht gut ab das kleine teil. da kann ich sicher noch auf ryzen 4200 oder 4400g warten
update 
FIRESTRIKE |3067 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 MHz   16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1500/1333 |Link

NIGHT RAID |11107 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 MHz   16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1500/1333 | Link

hoho bei dem test hier sogar ne übertaktete gtx570 geschlagen
FIRESTRIKE EXTREME  |1411 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 2400 @ 2666 MHz 16-16-16-39 1T | Vega 8@1500/1333 |Link


----------



## Dudelll (18. Juni 2019)

FIRESTRIKE | 20 070 | Dudelll | Ryzen 5 2600X @ 4.2 Ghz | 32GB DDR4 - 3200 MHz 16-18-18-20 1T | Vega 64@1742/1100 | Link

Doch noch die 20k geschafft bevor es bald ne neue Cpu gibt


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Juni 2019)

Update ......


----------



## Duvar (24. Juni 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Firestrike | 23626  | Duvar  | Ryzen 2600 @ 4.3GHz  | 16GB DDR4  3600 CL 14-15-14-22 1T  | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2101/1580  |  Link



Hast mich mit falschen / langsameren Werten eingetragen 
Muss doch Platz 18 sein Mensch^^


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Juni 2019)

... du wirst mir falsche/langsamere Werte gegeben haben


----------



## mash87 (1. Juli 2019)

Dann mach ich doch auch mal mit.

Fire Strike 14 016 / Mash87 / Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4.1ghz/ 16 GB DDR4 CL16-16-16-83 1T / RX 580 8gb 1510/2250mhz  AMD Radeon RX 580 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600,ASRock B450M Pro4


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Juli 2019)

Fire Strike 14 016 / Mash87 / Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4.1ghz/ 16 GB DDR4 CL16-16-16-83 1T / RX 580 8gb 1510/2250mhz  AMD Radeon RX 580 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600,ASRock B450M Pro4

Ich will ja nicht   aber so sollte es aussehen: dann kann ich es leichter übernehmen.

Fire Strike | 14 016 | Mash87 | Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4.1ghz | 16 GB DDR4 CL16-16-16-83 1T | RX 580 8gb 1510/2250mhz | Link 

Update


----------



## Dudelll (11. Juli 2019)

Update :

Firestrike | 20644 | Dudelll | R5 2600x PBO 4.2Ghz | 32Gb @ 3200, 16-18-18-36-1T | Vega 64 1732/1050| Link 

1903 und neuer Chipset Treiber bringen in Firestrike tatsächlich was


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2019)

.... das muss ich testen ....... würde ich gerne aber er sagt immer, dass ich G-Sync deaktivieren soll.
Hat mein Monitor gar nicht. Was soll das? Wie geht das weg?

... es wird aber auch nichts mit besseren Werten.


----------



## Dudelll (12. Juli 2019)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... das muss ich testen ....... würde ich gerne aber er sagt immer, dass ich G-Sync deaktivieren soll.
> Hat mein Monitor gar nicht. Was soll das? Wie geht das weg?
> 
> ... es wird aber auch nichts mit besseren Werten.



Bessere Werte in firestrike durch 1903 hat man nur mit ryzen cpus, aber wirklich merkbar auch nur dort, einfach weil vorher der combined Test total buggy war.


----------



## CoLuxe (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: [PCGHX &amp; HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013)*

Ich mach auch mal mit:

Firestrike | 19 376 | CoLuxe | Ryzen 1700x @ 3,8Ghz | 32 GB DDR4-3000 @ 3400 Mhz CL 16-19-19-36 | RX Vega 56 @ 1662/990 | 

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## Eragoss (13. Juli 2019)

hab mal den Benchmark mit meiner GhettoMod laufen lassen, 3 Platz ist zurückerobert (bei Gelegenheit prüf ich nochmal was hinsichtlich CPU/RAM OC mehr geht)
neustes Bios mit Intel Sicherheitspatch ist installiert, hatte zum Glück keinen spürbaren Nachteil. 

Time Spy | 15711 | Eragoss | 9900K @ 5,1 Ghz | 32 GB @ 3600 17-18-18-39 | RTX 2080 TI Gigabyte Aorus Extreme 2130 | 2.018 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Juli 2019)

... den G-Sync Fehler habe ich weg bekommen ..... wieder auf den 430.86 zurück ... der 431.36 verursacht den Fehler ......


UPDATE


----------



## Dudelll (13. Juli 2019)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... den G-Sync Fehler habe ich weg bekommen ..... wieder auf den 430.86 zurück ... der 431.36 verursacht den Fehler ......
> 
> 
> UPDATE



Magste mein result von Post 2215 auch noch updaten ^^


----------



## CoLuxe (13. Juli 2019)

Bei @Lichtbringer und mir ist irgendwie der Wurm drin. Lichtbringer steht einmal mit seinem einen Ergebnis auf Platz 42 und ich gehöre statt der 41 auf die 50.
Danke


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Juli 2019)

Zu viele Spalten, Werte, Zeilen, Links ....        Update


----------



## GEChun (18. Juli 2019)

Servus Gohrbi, du sag mal alle meine Verlinkungen zu 3D Mark funktionieren nicht mehr, brauchst du die neu?


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Juli 2019)

GEChun schrieb:


> Servus Gohrbi, du sag mal alle meine Verlinkungen zu 3D Mark funktionieren nicht mehr, brauchst du die neu?



... mal schauen, ob das was größeres ist. .... bei mir gehen sie. Es war mal die Tage bei 3DM ein Ausfall, da konnte ich mir die online Ergebnisse auch nicht aufrufen.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2019)

Time Spy                        | 8213 | Gurdi | 6700K @ 4,4 Ghz | 24 GB @ 2933 13-15-15-28 | RX 5700 Referenz 2100 | 1900 | Link
Time Spy Extrem       | 3633 | Gurdi | 6700K @ 4,4 Ghz | 24 GB @ 2933 13-15-15-28 | RX 5700 Referenz 2100 | 1900 | Link
Firestrike                      | 19734 | Gurdi | 6700K @ 4,4 Ghz | 24 GB @ 2933 13-15-15-28 | RX 5700 Referenz 2100 | 1900 | Link
Firestrike Extrem     | 11422 | Gurdi | 6700K @ 4,4 Ghz | 24 GB @ 2933 13-15-15-28 | RX 5700 Referenz 2100 | 1900 | Link
Firestrike  Ultra         | 6131 | Gurdi | 6700K @ 4,4 Ghz | 24 GB @ 2933 13-15-15-28 | RX 5700 Referenz 2100 | 1900 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GEChun (21. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Time Spy                        | 15711 | Gurdi | 6700K @ 4,4 Ghz | 24 GB @ 2933 13-15-15-28 | RX 5700 Referenz 2100 | 1900 | Link
> Time Spy Extrem       | 15711 | Gurdi | 6700K @ 4,4 Ghz | 24 GB @ 2933 13-15-15-28 | RX 5700 Referenz 2100 | 1900 | Link
> Firestrike                      | 15711 | Gurdi | 6700K @ 4,4 Ghz | 24 GB @ 2933 13-15-15-28 | RX 5700 Referenz 2100 | 1900 | Link
> Firestrike Extrem     | 15711 | Gurdi | 6700K @ 4,4 Ghz | 24 GB @ 2933 13-15-15-28 | RX 5700 Referenz 2100 | 1900 | Link
> ...



Deine Scores sind falsch da steht überall 15711..  
Kopier fehler!


----------



## ShirKhan (21. Juli 2019)

Oh, so mach ich das jetzt auch.


----------



## Turo1984 (21. Juli 2019)

Wie kriegt man die kleine rx5700 auf ein clock über 2k ?


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2019)

GEChun schrieb:


> Deine Scores sind falsch da steht überall 15711..
> Kopier fehler!



Oh, danke für den Hinweis. Habs geändert.

@Turo: Registry Hack.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Juli 2019)

Update ......


----------



## pagani-s (23. Juli 2019)

so neuer ram. G-Skill schnäppchen
ICE STORM UNLIMITED |137 171 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |16Gb G.Skill Aegis 3000  MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1500 | Link

TIME SPY |1217 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1500 | Link

FIRE STRIKE  |3254 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1500 | Link

NIGHT RAID  |11512 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1500 | Link

API OVERHEAD TEST  
DX 11 single-thread | 1 343 015 |pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1500 |Link

DX 11 multi-thread | 1 242 543 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1500 | Link

DX 12 | 10 854 648 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1500 | Link

Vulkan | 9 969 636 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1500 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Juli 2019)

Update ......  die Hitze geht vorbei .... ich mache erstmal Urlaub ...... nein kein Urlaub ... DaE ist anstrengender  ... Dienst am Enkel ....


----------



## pagani-s (25. Juli 2019)

ram oc geht bei den günstigen riegeln wohl nicht so toll. die meisten benchmarks endeten mit neustart des pcs. kann aber auch am wetter liegen.

NIGHT RAID |11 581 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1500 | Link

update

API OVERHEAD TEST 
DX 11 single-thread | 1 352 594 |pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 @ 3133 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1.567 |Link

DX 11 multi-thread | 1 335127 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1.567  | Link

DX 12 | 11 461 810| pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000@ 3133 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1.567 | Link

Vulkan | 10 566 774 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 @ 3133 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1.567 | Link

TIME SPY  |1222 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1500 | Link

CLOUD GATE  |14577 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1500 | Link

ICE STORM  |102815 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1500 | Link

ICE STORM EXTREME |89146 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1500 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (12. August 2019)

Update   ... ich brauche ne 2018ti .... mehr geht hier nicht.

Port Royale | 7004 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 3,7 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3000MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/1975MHz | Link


----------



## Duvar (13. August 2019)

Hier damit auch mal ein kleiner Ryzen 3600 mit von der Partie ist^^

Firestrike | 25004 | Duvar | Ryzen 3600 @ 4.275GHz | 16GB DDR4 3800 CL 14-15-13-22 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2101/1580  | Link
Timespy  | 10399 | Duvar | Ryzen 3600 @ 4.275GHz | 16GB DDR4 3800 CL 14-15-13-22 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2076/1555  | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (13. August 2019)

UPDATE


----------



## DrDave (15. August 2019)

Nach Plattformwechsel mal die Benches durchlaufen lassen

PCIe 1.0 | 13.12 | DrDave | Ryzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114 | Link
DX11 multi | 5 131 510 | DrDave | Ryzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114 | Link
DX11 single | 2 634 120 | DrDave | Ryzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114 | Link
DX12 | 24 656 364 | DrDave | Ryzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114 | Link
Vulkan |26 396 511  | DrDave | Ryzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114 | Link
Ice Storm | 215 415 | DrDave | Ryzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114 | Link
Ice Storm Extreme | 207 439 | DrDave | Ryzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114 | Link
Cloudgate | 55 790 | DrDave | Ryzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114 | Link
Sky Driver | 53 484 | DrDave | Ryzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114 | Link
Night Raid | 47 480 | DrDave | Ryzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114 | Link
Firestrike Extreme | 9 789 | DrDave | Ryzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114 | Link
Firestrike ultra | 5 257 | DrDave | Ryzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114 | Link
Timespy | 7 341 | DrDave | Ryzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114 | Link
Timespy Extreme | 3 554 | DrDave | Ryzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114 | Link
Firestrike | 19 747 | DrDave | Ryzen 3900X @ 4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4 3733 CL 16-19-16-39 1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2114 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (15. August 2019)

Update


----------



## Gohrbi (23. August 2019)

Ich will auch mal wieder etwas durcheinander wirbeln ...... ich konnte mich nicht beherrschen .... Plattformwechsel 

Time Spy extreme | 5549 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHz |Link

Ice Storm unlimited | 256636 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link

Ice Storm Extreme | 231255 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link

Fire Strike | 25620 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link

Sky Diver | 61350 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link

Coud Gate | 63096 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link

Port Royal | 7099 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link

Night Raid | 65043 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link
....und drin


----------



## Gohrbi (24. August 2019)

... nachgelegt 

Port Royal | 7123 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link

Ice Storm unlimited | 260767 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link

Night Raid | 66256 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link

Cloud Gate | 63764 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link

Sky Diver | 62195 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHz |Link


----------



## HisN (24. August 2019)

hehe, die 5Ghz geben im CPU-Limit richtig Punkte^^


----------



## Gohrbi (24. August 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> hehe, die 5Ghz geben im CPU-Limit richtig Punkte^^



5,1 will sie noch nicht ... da muss ich wohl die Spannung etwas anheben. So richtig über 80°C 
war sie auch noch nicht. Da gibt es bestimmt noch ein wenig nachzulegen.


----------



## P4tze (25. August 2019)

Mein Ergebnisse aus dem Ryzen- Thread. 3 von 4 CCX´s waren auf 4350 Mhz getaktet. 
Da ist also noch Luft 


*Time Spy* :	11217 | P4tze | R9 3900x @4350 | 32 GB (4x8GB) DDR4- 3800MHz CL 16-17-17-16-32 2T | GTX 1080TI @2.025/1.553 | Link
CPU Score		14137


*TIME SPY EXTREME* : 5264  | P4tze | R9 3900x @4350 | 32 GB (4x8GB) DDR4- 3800MHz CL 16-17-17-16-32 2T | GTX 1080TI @2.025/1.553 | Link
CPU Score		7225


*FIRE STRIKE* : 25867  | P4tze | R9 3900x @4350 | 32 GB (4x8GB) DDR4- 3800MHz CL 16-17-17-16-32 2T | GTX 1080TI @2.025/1.553 | Link
Physics Score		29941
Combined Score		11527


*FIRE STRIKE EXTREME*: 14656  | P4tze | R9 3900x @4350 | 32 GB (4x8GB) DDR4- 3800MHz CL 16-17-17-16-32 2T | GTX 1080TI @2.025/1.553 | Link
Physics Score		30010
Combined Score		7432


*FIRE STRIKE ULTRA*: 7795 | P4tze | R9 3900x @4350 | 32 GB (4x8GB) DDR4- 3800MHz CL 16-17-17-16-32 2T | GTX 1080TI @2.025/1.553 | Link
Physics Score		31060


----------



## pagani-s (25. August 2019)

P4tze schrieb:


> Mein Ergebnisse aus dem Ryzen- Thread. 3 von 4 CCX´s waren auf 4350 Mhz getaktet.
> Da ist also noch Luft
> 
> *Time Spy* 		11217
> ...



Ein Eintrag in die Highscore-Liste erfolgt nur, wenn ihr nach diesem Schema postet:

verwendeter Benchmark: Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link

z.B.

Icestorm: 152832 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 915/1502/915 | Link

alles auf der 1. Seite nachlesbar mit Anleitung wie man hier verlinkt.
Wäre doch schade wenn solche Ergebnisse nicht in die Liste kommen würden.


----------



## P4tze (25. August 2019)

pagani-s schrieb:


> Ein Eintrag in die Highscore-Liste erfolgt nur, wenn ihr nach diesem Schema postet:
> 
> verwendeter Benchmark: Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link


Wurde angepasst.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. August 2019)

..... Update ....


----------



## pagani-s (25. August 2019)

oh hab ich den großen aber lange nicht mehr geärgert trotzdem ein kleines
update
NIGHT RAID : 63139 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050 MHz/1.389 MHz| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (25. August 2019)

pagani-s schrieb:


> oh hab ich den großen aber lange nicht mehr geärgert trotzdem ein kleines
> update
> NIGHT RAID : 63139 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050 MHz/1.389 MHz| Link



.. solange du nicht in die Nähe der 66 kommst 
.


----------



## pagani-s (25. August 2019)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .. solange du nicht in die Nähe der 66 kommst
> .



leider wird das wohl mit der karte nix
update
DX11 Single 3 149 708 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.012 MHz/1.391 MHz| Link

DX11 Multi 5 223 069 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2.012 MHz/1.391 MHz| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (26. August 2019)

mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen .... drin ....


----------



## pagani-s (27. August 2019)

mal was anderes
13.23 GB/s | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1987 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

+ update schon komisch statt woanders aufzuholen, baue ich bei meinen höheren plätzen nur der vorsprung weiter aus

CLUDGATE : 64 674 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2038 MHz/1.391 MHz| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (28. August 2019)

pagani-s schrieb:


> mal was anderes
> 13.23 GB/s | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1987 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link



.... das trage ich erst ein, wenn ich besser bin .....


----------



## Gohrbi (29. August 2019)

... 5,2 ....   

Cloud  Gate| 64280 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.100/2000MHz |Link 


Night Raid | 67048 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link

 
Ice Storm unlimited | 264168 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | GTX 2080 Super JetStream@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link


----------



## Mr-JiJi (30. August 2019)

Time Spy Extreme:  8228 | Mr-JiJi | i9 7920X @ 4,7GHz | 64GB DDR4-4000MHz CL 18-19-19-39 2T | Titan RTX @ 2145/2100 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (2. September 2019)

... gratuliere zum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...... Update


----------



## Mr-JiJi (6. September 2019)

Port Royal: 10942 | Mr-JiJi | i9 7920X @ 4,7 GHz | 64GB DDR4-4000MHz CL 18-19-19-39 2T |Titan RTX @2160/2125 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (6. September 2019)

.... drin ....


----------



## Gohrbi (20. September 2019)

Neues Spielzeug ....... 

Fire Strike | 29117 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T |Palit RTX 2080ti Dual aktiv @ 2.160/2100MHz | Link

Fire Strike extreme| 17766 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3400MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T |Palit RTX 2080ti Dual aktiv @ 2.160/2100MHz | Link

Port Royal | 9944 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | Palit RTX 2080 Dual aktiv@ 2.055/2100MHz | Link

Fire Strike ultra |9405 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | Palit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.175/2100MHz | Link 

Time Spy extreme | 6684 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T |Palit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.055/2100MHz | Link  

Sky Diver | 61322 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T |Palit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link 

Cloud Gate | 52128 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T |Palit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link

DLSS Feature Test    2560 x 1440    | 64,92 / 45,95 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | Palit RTX 2080 Ti Dual activ@ 2.115/2100MHz | Link


----------



## pagani-s (6. Oktober 2019)

dann spiel ich auch nochn bischen mit. bei den temperaturen draußen geht scheinbar noch etwas
update:
CLUDGATE : 65 356  | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050 MHz/1.389 MHz| Link

Port Royal: 2245 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2063 MHz/1.389 MHz| Link


update
API Overhead Test

Vulkan: 33 913 386 | pagani-s |i9-9900K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050 MHz/1.389 MHz| Link

 5,3ghz
DX12: 33 977 601 | pagani-s |i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050 MHz/1.389 MHz| Link

hier eben ohne grafik boost
Ice Storm Unlimited: 275 923  | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1650 MHz/1.389 MHz|Link

Ice Storm: 263 263 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2063 MHz/1.389 MHz | Link

Ice Storm Extreme : 253 364 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2076 MHz/1.389 MHz | Link

NIGHT RAID : 65 282 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2076 MHz/1.389 MHz | Link


geht erstmal für heute. in den meisten fällen nur punkte gekleckert und bei icestorm geklotzt5,3ghz


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Oktober 2019)

..... drinnnnnnneeee 

....in Arbeit .... 
Fire Strike | 30097 | Gohrbi | i9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T |Palit RTX 2080ti Dual aktiv @ 2.160/2100MHz | Link

Fire Strike extreme| 18166 | Gohrbi | i7-8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3400MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T |Palit RTX 2080ti Dual aktiv @ 2.160/2100MHz | Link

Fire Strike ultra |9519 | Gohrbi | i9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | Palit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.175/2100MHz | Link

Time Spy  | 15312 | Gohrbi | i9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T |Palit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.055/2100MHz | Link

Night Raid | 67564 | Gohrbi | i9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T |Palit  RTX 2080 Ti Dual@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link 

 Ice Storm unlimited | 255587 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | Palit RTX 2080 Ti Dual@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link

Ice Storm extreme | 236451 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | Palit RTX 2080 Ti Dual @ 2.190/2100MHz | Link 

Cloud Gate | 66494 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | Palit RTX 2080 Ti Dual@ 2.190/2100MHz | Link

Sky Diver | 68404 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | Palit RTX 2080 Ti Dual@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link


Ice Storm | 243312 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | Palit RTX 2080 Ti Dual @ 2.190/2100MHz |  Link


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Oktober 2019)

UPDATE .....   ... pagani-s du hast ne Aufgabe


----------



## pagani-s (12. Oktober 2019)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> UPDATE .....   ... pagani-s du hast ne Aufgabe


 bei grafiklastigen tests werd ich das wohl ohne neue karte nicht schaffen aber ich darf nun nen rechner von nem freund aufrüsten auf i5 9400f und gtx 1070. den teste ich dann mal hier ohne oc


----------



## pagani-s (12. Oktober 2019)

Anfang ist gemacht

Ice Storm Unlimited: 94 045 | pagani-s |C2Q9550 @ 2,83GHz | 8GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | HD7870GHZ @ 1050 MHz/1.250 MHz|Link

Skydiver: 11840 | pagani-s |C2Q9550 @ 2,83GHz | 8GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | HD7870GHZ @ 1050 MHz/1.250 MHz|Link


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Oktober 2019)

.... ich dachte du wolltest vorne mitmischen


----------



## pagani-s (12. Oktober 2019)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... ich dachte du wolltest vorne mitmischen



vorher nachher vergleich

ein paar noch
Timespy: 1 682| pagani-s |C2Q9550 @ 2,83GHz | 8GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | HD7870GHZ @ 1050 MHz/1.250 MHz|Link

Night Raid: 10 428 | pagani-s |C2Q9550 @ 2,83GHz | 8GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | HD7870GHZ @ 1050 MHz/1.250 MHz|Link

Firestrike : 5 191| pagani-s |C2Q9550 @ 2,83GHz | 8GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | HD7870GHZ @ 1050 MHz/1.250 MHz|Link

API OVERHEAD TEST

DX 11 Multi: 572 251 | pagani-s |C2Q9550 @ 2,83GHz | 8GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | HD7870GHZ @ 1050 MHz/1.250 MHz|Link


DX 11Single : 671 279 | pagani-s |C2Q9550 @ 2,83GHz | 8GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | HD7870GHZ @ 1050 MHz/1.250 MHz|Link


DX 12 : 6 499 655 | pagani-s |C2Q9550 @ 2,83GHz | 8GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-18 2T | HD7870GHZ @ 1050 MHz/1.250 MHz|Link

so ab hier dann neues zeug alles stock. turbo ging bis ca 4ghz


Timespy: 6085| pagani-s |i5 9400f @ 2,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Gtx1070 @ 1974 MHz/2003 MHz|Link

Night Raid: 37 432 | pagani-s |i5 9400f @ 2,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Gtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHz|Link

Firestrike : 15 498| pagani-s |i5 9400f @ 2,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Gtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHz|Link

CLOUD GATE: 29 326 | pagani-s |i5 9400f @ 2,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Gtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHz|Link

ICE STORM UNLIMITED: 196 207| pagani-s |i5 9400f @ 2,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Gtx1070 @ 1595 MHz/2003 MHz|Link

ICESTORM: 185 382| pagani-s |i5 9400f @ 2,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Gtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHz|Link

ICESTORM EXTREME: 176 595| pagani-s |i5 9400f @ 2,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Gtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHz|Link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME: 8153| pagani-s |i5 9400f @ 2,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Gtx1070 @ 1974MHz/2003 MHz|Link

FIRE STRIKE ULTRA: 4517| pagani-s |i5 9400f @ 2,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Gtx1070 @ 1974 MHz/2003 MHz|Link

12.65 GB/s | pagani-s | i5 9400f @ 2,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Gtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHz| Link



API OVERHEAD TEST

DX 11 Multi: 3 550 884 | pagani-s |i5 9400f @ 2,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Gtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHz|Link

DX 11Single : 2 527 426 | pagani-s |i5 9400f @ 2,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Gtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHz|Link

DX 12 : 25 001 728 | pagani-s |i5 9400f @ 2,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Gtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHz|Link

VULKAN : 22 650 033 | pagani-s |i5 9400f @ 2,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Gtx1070 @ 1987 MHz/2003 MHz|Link


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Oktober 2019)

.... UPDATE


----------



## DaHell63 (21. Oktober 2019)

Mit der neuen CPU die GTX 1080 ein wenig nach vorne spülen .

Time Spy: 8837 | DaHell63 | R9 3900X ~@4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-17-17-35 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2100 MHz/1451MHz | Link

Time Spy extreme: 4067 | DaHell63 | R9 3900X ~@4.2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-17-17-35 1T | GTX 1080 @ 2100 MHz/1451MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Oktober 2019)

.... und schon drin ....


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Oktober 2019)

....... Update .......... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Cloud Gate | 68284 | Gohrbi | i9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | Palit RTX 2080 Ti Dual@ 2.190/2100MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sky Diver | 69886 | Gohrbi | i9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | Palit RTX 2080 Ti Dual@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link

Fire Strike | 30382 | Gohrbi | i9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T |Palit RTX 2080ti Dual aktiv @ 2.160/2100MHz | Link


Ice Storm unlimited | 264168 | Gohrbi | i7-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | Palit RTX 2080 Ti Dual@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link


----------



## CoLuxe (22. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab einfach mal den Time Spy laufen lassen. Nichts am Limit, dafür absolut stabil.

Time Spy | 6887 | CoLuxe | Ryzen 7 1700x @ 3,8 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3000 MHz @ 3200 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 | RX Vega 56 @ 1622/980 | Link

Edit: Kannst du evtl. im Startpost die einzelnen Tabellen zu den jeweiligen Benchmarks verlinken, damit man nicht immer so suchen muss?


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Oktober 2019)

....drin ....

Dx 12 | 39 909 813  | Gohrbi | i9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.175/2.100MHz | Link

Vulkan | 35 774 706  | Gohrbi | i9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.190/2.050MHz | Link

API Multi Thread | 5 228 559  | Gohrbi | i9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.190/2.050MHz | Link

API Single Thread | 3 292 990  | Gohrbi | i9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3300MHz  CL 15-16-16-36 2T | RTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.145/1.775MHz | Link


----------



## pagani-s (31. Oktober 2019)

update nur um dich auch mal zu ärgen nach biosupdate 
PCI Express
13.24 GB/s | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050 MHz/1.389 MHz| Link

NIGHT RAID : 65 573 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz |  32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1962 MHz/1.400 MHz| Link

Vulkan | 34 262 724 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz |  32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2063 MHz/1.389 MHz| Link

API Multi Thread  |  5 287 049|  pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz |  32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2063 MHz/1.389 MHz| Link

API Single Thread | 3 205 931  | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz |  32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050 MHz/1.389 MHz| Link

ICE STORM UNLIMITED | 276592  | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz |  32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1675 MHz/1.400 MHz| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (1. November 2019)

.... drinne .....


----------



## pagani-s (2. November 2019)

nochmal update
Vulkan | 35 485 179 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2114 MHz/1.400 MHz| Link

API Multi Thread | 5 376 089| pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2114 MHz/1.400 MHz| Link

Dx 12   |34 375 635 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2114 MHz/1.400 MHz| Link

API Single Thread | 3 209 802 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @  2114 MHz/1.400 MHz| Link

Firestrike | 25403 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 1962 MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

Cloudgate | 65606 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3500MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050 MHz/1.389 MHz| Link


----------



## __R4MP4GE (10. November 2019)

Moin, bin hier nicht so im Thema drin, hab grade mal den 3DMark gekauft und mal laufen lassen... Is das Ergebnis so ansich okay? Kann das iwie nicht so einschätzen & kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das Ergebnis besser als 99% aller anderen sein soll..??!

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EDITION 10


----------



## Dudelll (10. November 2019)

__R4MP4GE schrieb:


> Moin, bin hier nicht so im Thema drin, hab grade mal den 3DMark gekauft und mal laufen lassen... Is das Ergebnis so ansich okay? Kann das iwie nicht so einschätzen & kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das Ergebnis besser als 99% aller anderen sein soll..??!
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE V EDITION 10



Search

Passt schon das Ergebnis, bist innerhalb der gleichen HW Combi unter den ersten 500 irgendwo. Das das Ergebnis besser ist als 99% aller anderen liegt daran das quasi niemand 2x1080ti benutzt, also eigentlich auch nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (10. November 2019)

Danke Dir! Da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können.. xD Aber warum sollte niemand 2 GTX 1080er nutzen?


----------



## Dudelll (10. November 2019)

Kann man machen, über 1.5k> für Gpu´s ausgeben machen aber nunmal nicht viele, weswegen es auch nicht verwunderlich ist das so viele Leute ein schlechteres Ergebnis haben ^^


----------



## Gohrbi (10. November 2019)

... sieht doch gut aus, wenn du noch das ganze in verwertbarer Form postest, dann steht es auch in der Tabelle.



UPDATE


----------



## GEChun (13. November 2019)

Hier auch mal wieder ein Update von mir, auch wenn mein PC mit der 5700XT nicht mehr ganz so OC freundlich ist wie vorher...

Muss mir wohl mal sehr viel Zeit nehmen um das genaue maximum auszuloten... 

Solange gilt der hier bei mir: 

Fire Strike | 22675 | GEChun | i7-6900K @ 4,3 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | RX 5700XT Red Devil @ 2.017/1.750MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (14. November 2019)

Update ....


----------



## biohaufen (4. Dezember 2019)

Fire Strike | 23122 | biohaufen | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL  14-15-15-25 1T | RX 5700XT Referenz @ 2200/1800MHz | Link


----------



## DaHell63 (26. Dezember 2019)

Update
Fire Strike | 22171 |  DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X ~4550MHz | 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-17-17-35 CR1| GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz | Link 
Fire Strike Extreme  | 11503 |  DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X ~4550MHz | 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-17-17-35 CR1| GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz | Link
Fire Strike Ultra | 6071 |  DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X ~4550MHz | 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-17-17-35 CR1| GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz |  Link
Time Spy | 8873 |  DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X ~4550MHz | 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-17-17-35 CR1| GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz | Link
 Time Spy Extreme | 4111 |  DaHell63| Ryzen 3900X ~4550MHz | 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-17-17-35 CR1| GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Dezember 2019)

... drin .....


----------



## DaHell63 (26. Dezember 2019)

Bis auf das Fire Strike Ergebnis .


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Dezember 2019)

..... wenn ich bearbeite steht es drin, wenn es abgeschlossen ist, ist es weg. Muss ich in Ruhe mal schauen. ... nun ist´s drin ...


----------



## Ridgway69 (29. Dezember 2019)

Time Spy NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 9 3900X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MEG X570 UNIFY (MS-7C35)
Firestrike NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 9 3900X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MEG X570 UNIFY (MS-7C35)


----------



## pagani-s (29. Dezember 2019)

Ridgway69 schrieb:


> Time Spy NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 9 3900X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MEG X570 UNIFY (MS-7C35)
> Firestrike NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 9 3900X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MEG X570 UNIFY (MS-7C35)



Nette Ergebnisse aber die sollten normalerweise so aufgelistet sein:
Firestrike: 9976 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 915/1502/915 | Link

Steht hier auf der allerersten Seite auch mit Anleitung für den Link.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. Dezember 2019)

... nun tadel ihn mal nicht so, er wird schon merken, dass ich das so nicht in die Tabelloe bekomme .....


----------



## DedSec (1. Januar 2020)

Port Royal | 9.852 | DedSec | Ryzen 3700X 4440MHz | 32GB DDR4 3733MHz CL 14-14-16-32 CR1| EVGA  XC Unltra Gaming 2080 Ti @2.085/1.873 MHz | NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 3700X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Januar 2020)

Allen ein gesundes neues Jahr ...... ich bitte darum, dass ihr auchmal die 1.Seite lest, wie gepostet wird. 
Ich kann eure 3DMark Resultate nicht umbauen ....... Also Seite1 lesen und machen ... DANKE


----------



## pagani-s (19. Januar 2020)

neues  Jahr neues glück oder so ähnlich

mal ein kleines update mit kleiner veränderung am ram
PS: Schaaaade das nachdem neusten update ICESTORM nicht mehr dabei ist
PORT ROYAL | 2 287 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,3GHz | 48GB DDR4-3400MHz CL 18-22-22-42 2T | GTX 1080Ti @ 2050 MHz/1.389 MHz| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2020)

wer hat das genehmigt? Stand das irgendwo?



Update, hat aber nicht viel gebracht.


----------



## DrDave (19. Januar 2020)

pagani-s schrieb:


> PS: Schaaaade das nachdem neusten update ICESTORM nicht mehr dabei ist


What's new in 3DMark 2.11.6857 — January 14, 2020[FONT=&quot]This update marks the end of support for 3DMark Cloud Gate and Ice Storm benchmarks. These tests no longer provide useful results with modern hardware. Cloud Gate and Ice Storm tests are now hidden in the app by default. If needed, you can find them by going to the Benchmarks screen and using the filter option to "Show unsupported tests."[/FONT]


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2020)

....  danke, man muss halt nur lesen  ... das geht immer nur 1x. 
Wenn das Programm neu gestartet wird sind sie wieder weg. Aber dafür gibt´s ja den Schalter.


----------



## Rheinlaender (30. Januar 2020)

In einem Monat haben erst 7 HWbotler Ergebnisse für PCGH bei HWBOT hochgeladen. Die Ergebnisse die ihr hier präsentiert, werden die anschließend auch auf HWBOT hochgeladen? Falls noch nicht geschehen, Sinn macht es eher auf HWBOT- Nur so ein Gedanke


PCGH-Team


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Januar 2020)

Rheinlaender schrieb:


> In einem Monat haben erst 7 HWbotler Ergebnisse für PCGH bei HWBOT hochgeladen. Die Ergebnisse die ihr hier präsentiert, werden die anschließend auch auf HWBOT hochgeladen? Falls noch nicht geschehen, Sinn macht es eher auf HWBOT- Nur so ein Gedanke
> PCGH-Team



...nein von mir wurde nichts hoch geladen. Ich habe hier auch keine Tabelle von HWBOT.


----------



## Rheinlaender (1. Februar 2020)

@Gohrbi

Kann dir nicht ganz folgen. Ich meine nicht, dass du Werte von HWBOT hier überträgst, sondern das ihr Ergebnisse auf HWBOT für das PCGH-Team hochladen solltet, anstatt hier Werte hochzuladen die keinem was bringen.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Februar 2020)

Das verstehe ich wieder nicht ganz  von HWBOT habe ich null Ahnung, zwar mal gehört aber nicht mehr. 
Es steht ja auf Seite 1, dass es automatisch geht. Habe mich da nie drum gekümmert.
Und die Werte von anderen bekomme ich ja bei HWBOT nicht rein, eventuell nur meine eigenen.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe muss es mit Bildern versehen werden.

Wie ich die Ergebnisse zu euch bekommen soll, weiß ich nicht. Brauche wohl Nachhilfe.


----------



## Rheinlaender (7. Februar 2020)

@ Gohrbi

Echt schade. Mir geht es absolut nicht darum, Ergebnisse von hier nach HWBOT zu bekommen oder andersherum. Ich frage mich warum hier Ergebnisse hochgeladen werden und ihr diese Werte nicht auf HWBOT hochladet um Punkte für das PCGH-Team zu generieren. Das ist im Prinzip nicht schwer und man kann sich mit anderen Benchern auf der ganzen Welt vergleichen. Hier bringt es keinem was!


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Februar 2020)

Es muss ja jeder das nun für sich erstellen und hochladen. Muss ich jedesmal die ganzen Daten meines Systems eintragen oder sind die dann mit der ersten Eingabe gespeichert?

Ich denke die hier in meiner Tabelle stehen haben alle keine Bilder von den Werten. Also sind die Werte hier aus der Tabelle erstmal fürn Eimer.

Ich hatte immer im Gedanken vom Ersteller dieses Posts, das die Werte aus unserer Tabelle automatisch zu HWBOT gehen. Dem ist also nicht so.

Dann werde ich mich mal mit dem eintragen beschäftigen und das Ganze mal versuchen. Als "Weltvergleich" haben mir bisher die Werte auf der
Benchtabelle gereicht. Da sind 100 immer besser als ich

So, probiert und ist das jetzt ok? FireStrike 100. Gohrbi


----------



## Rheinlaender (10. Februar 2020)

Wenn du nur ein System nutzt bleiben die Werte erhalten und auch wenn du verschiedene nutzt kannst du glaube bis zu 8x auf das System mappen, bevor es in der Liste nicht mehr angezeigt wird.

Jeder muss für sich hochladen und Enthisasten sollten immer ein Bild mit an das Ergebnis hängen, damit in der Enthusiasten-Liga entsprechend auch Punkte angerechnet werden.


----------



## DaHell63 (13. Februar 2020)

Update (zum letzten mal von der GTX 1080)
Fire Strike | 22214 |  DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X ~4550MHz | 32GB DDR4 3800MHz CL 16-20-20-40 CR1 | GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz | Link 
Fire Strike Extreme  | 11557 |  DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X ~4550MHz | 32GB  DDR4 3800MHz CL 16-20-20-40 CR1 | GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz | Link
Time Spy | 8934 |  DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X ~4500MHz | 32GB DDR4 3800MHz CL 16-20-20-40 CR1 | GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz | Link
 Time Spy Extreme | 4142 |  DaHell63| Ryzen 3900X ~4550MHz | 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-20-20-40 CR1  | GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz | Link

Neu  RTX 2070 super
Fire Strike | 23829 |  DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X ~42000MHz | 32GB DDR4 3600MHz CL 16-19-19-38 CR1 | RTX 2070 s @2100/2013MHz | Link 
Fire Strike ultra | 6716 |  DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X ~42000MHz | 32GB DDR4  3600MHz CL 16-19-19-38 CR1 | RTX 2070 s @2085/2013MHz | Link 
Time Spy | 11455 |  DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X ~42000MHz | 32GB DDR4  3600MHz CL 16-19-19-38 CR1 | RTX 2070 s @2085/2013MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Februar 2020)

........ Update ............


----------



## pagani-s (13. Februar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Update (zum letzten mal von der GTX 1080)
> Fire Strike | 22214 |  DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X ~4550MHz | 32GB DDR4 3800MHz CL 16-20-20-40 CR1 | GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz | Link
> Fire Strike Extreme  | 11557 |  DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X ~4550MHz | 32GB  DDR4 3800MHz CL 16-20-20-40 CR1 | GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz | Link
> Time Spy | 8934 |  DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X ~4500MHz | 32GB DDR4 3800MHz CL 16-20-20-40 CR1 | GTX 1080 @2100/1451MHz | Link
> ...


 42000mhz sollte Weltrekord sein. Oder ne 0 bei jedem Ergebnis zuviel


----------



## DaHell63 (14. Februar 2020)

Wegen den paar MHz .
Fixed.


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Februar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wegen den paar MHz .
> Fixed.



... sag ich doch, Krümelkacker ... deine Signatur passt aber nicht zum Bench.

... wenn ich mir die CPU-Werte deiner 3900x ansehe, dann muss ich wohl über einen Wechsel nachdenken.
Deine CPU und meine GPU ............ ich brauche Geld ...... hat hier keiner ne 3900x mit ner 2080Ti?


----------



## DaHell63 (16. Februar 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... deine Signatur passt aber nicht zum Bench.


stimmt, die GTX 1080 ist wieder in den PC in meiner Sig gewandert. Momentan schauts so aus.....

i9 7920X || Corsair h115i pro ||Asus X299 Rog Rampage Apex VI  || EVGA GTX 1080 Ti || 32GB 3200MHz CL 14 || SSD Samsung 960 EVO 500 GB || Be Quiet 850W dark pro 11 || WIN 10 pro
R9 3900X || Noctua NH- D15 || Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master || EVGA RTX 2070 super || 32GB 3800MHz CL 16 || SSD  Samsung 970 EVO 500 GB || Be Quiet 850W dark pro 11 || WIN 10 pro
I7 3930K || Noctua NH- D14 || Gigabyte X79-UD3 ||EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 || 16 GB 2133 Mhz|| SSD 250 GB Samsung Pro/ 500 GB HDD || 600 Watt Enermax Modu87+ || WIN 10 Pro

Letztens habe ich versucht mich im Time Spy extreme zu verbessern, aber leider macht die GPU da nicht ganz mit. Im Gegensatz zur CPU. Aber der nächste Versuch kommt bestimmt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7920X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG RAMPAGE VI APEX

Man muß ja nicht alles in die Sig schreiben . Dafür haben andere Hammer Hardware in der Sig stehen, von denen man noch nie einen Bench gesehen hat .


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Februar 2020)

.... spielst du dann im Dreieck? ... ich habe gerade ne Wunschliste gespeichert mit 3900X ... 750€ gibt es das nicht billiger?


----------



## Gohrbi (7. März 2020)

Neues Spielzeug, der i9 ist immer noch in der RMA

Fire Strike | 19904 | Gohrbi | i3-9100 @ 4,0 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2133 MHz  CL 22-15-15-36 2T |Palit RTX 2080ti Dual aktiv @ 2.160/2100MHz | Link

Fire Strike extreme| 14142 | Gohrbi | i3-9100 @ 4,0 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2133 MHz  CL 22-15-15-36 2T  |Palit RTX 2080ti Dual aktiv @ 2.160/2100MHz | Link

Fire Strike ultra | 8266 | Gohrbi | i3-9100 @ 4,0 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2133 MHz  CL 22-15-15-36 2T  | Palit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.175/2100MHz | Link

Time Spy  | 10036 | Gohrbi | i3-9100 @ 4,0 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2133 MHz  CL 22-15-15-36 2T  |Palit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.055/2100MHz | Link

Time Spy extreme | 4843 | Gohrbi | i3-9100 @ 4,0 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2133 MHz  CL 22-15-15-36 2T  |Palit RTX 2080ti  dual aktiv@ 2.055/2100MHz | Link

Night Raid | 28725 | Gohrbi | i3-9100 @ 4,0 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2133 MHz  CL 22-15-15-36 2T |Palit  RTX 2080 Ti Dual@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link 

Sky Diver | 30086 | Gohrbi |  i3-9100 @ 4,0 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2133 MHz  CL 22-15-15-36 2T  | Palit RTX 2080 Ti Dual@ 2.085/2000MHz | Link


----------



## Snoopy69 (14. März 2020)

Time Spy  | 16.758 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen9 3950X @ 4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3333 MHz  CL14-14-14-34 - 1T |PNY RTX 2080Ti @ 2.200/2.100MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (15. März 2020)

.......    gratuliere zum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .......... Update


----------



## Snoopy69 (15. März 2020)

Danke... 
Evtl. musst du nochmal ran. Ich versuche mich am Feintuning


----------



## Gohrbi (15. März 2020)

... vor allem die "Firestrikes"


----------



## Snoopy69 (15. März 2020)

Wenn ich mit Timespy durch bin, kann ich Firestrike machen...
Habe zwar ein neues Ergebnis (150Punkte mehr und validiert), aber ich blicke mom. nicht durch, weil ich da weniger Takt für GPU und CPU hatte (trotz gleichem Treiber) 

Wenn es jmd interessiert, kann ich den Link posten


----------



## Gohrbi (16. März 2020)

... da spielt auch die Temperatur rein. Mach mal einen Test gleich sofort, (ich meine wenn er zum ersten mal eingeschaltet wird),
  nach dem einschalten und alle Lüfter auf 100%. Wieder andere Werte. Bestimmte Spitzenwerte konnte ich nie wieder, egal mit welchen Takten, erreichen.
Auch verschiedene Treiber ergeben andere Werte, ebenso Updates die Intel oder Windows reinknallen.
Selbst gleiche Takte über 3 Messungen fallen unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## Snoopy69 (16. März 2020)

Das Wasser schwankt um 1,5 bis maximal 2K


----------



## Snoopy69 (16. März 2020)

Jetzt neu... 

Time Spy  | 17.041 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen9 3950X @ 4,79 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3333 MHz  CL14-14-14-34 - 1T |PNY RTX 2080Ti @ 2.235/2.088MHz | Link

Firestrike | 32.876| Snoopy69 | Ryzen9 3950X @ 4,79 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3333 MHz  CL14-14-14-34 - 1T |PNY RTX 2080Ti @ 2.235/2.088MHz | Link


Hätte ich mehr rausholen können, wenn ich V-Sync und G-Sync deaktivieren würde? (wie "even" bei "Firestrike")? Hab es eben erst gesehen, sonst hätte ich es probiert...


----------



## Gohrbi (17. März 2020)

Update noch ein Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​

"Es ist nicht erlaubt,  eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von   AA/AF und Tesselation zu  erzwingen.  Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als auch  beim anisotropen Filter  und  Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use  Application settings" bzw.   "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt  werden."

...wo hast du das erkannt? bei eeven? Ich finde bei mir nichts unter "Einstellungen"

​


----------



## Snoopy69 (17. März 2020)

Unter „Resultat Details - Einstellungen“


----------



## Gohrbi (17. März 2020)

...ah, bei mir gibt es das nicht. Aber bei vielen anderen ist das auch drin.
Bei mir stand mal bei einem Ergebnis, dass ich g-Sync aktiviert hätte und darum das Ergebnis ungültig sei .... seltsam.


----------



## Snoopy69 (18. März 2020)

Gibt es nicht...?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. März 2020)

????? ... bei mir nicht ..??????  beim i3 nicht und auch nicht beim i9


----------



## pagani-s (18. März 2020)

mal wieder was neues. ich konnte nicht anders
für den ersten test ok aber ich hab mit etwas mehr gerechnet

API OVERHEAD TEST
DX 11 single | 1 336 775 |pagani-s | Ryzen 5 2400G @4000 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega11@1240/1500 |Link

DX 11 multi |1 163 558 | pagani-s | Ryzen 5 2400G @4000 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega11@1240/1500 |Link

DX 12 | 9 631 499 | pagani-s | Ryzen 5 2400G @4000 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega11@1240/1500 |Link

Vulkan | 8 811 517  | pagani-s |Ryzen 5 2400G @4000 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega11@1240/1500 |Link


----------



## Gohrbi (19. März 2020)

... na ja, hätte wirklich etwas mehr sein können ... 

na gut, viel weiter oben bin ich auch nicht    .......................Update



Dx 12 | 16 406 223   | Gohrbi | i3-9100 @ 4,1 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2132MHz  CL 15-15-15-36 2T | RTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.175/2.100MHz | Link

Vulkan | 15 666 215  | Gohrbi | i3-9100 @ 4,1 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2132MHz  CL 15-15-15-36 2T | RTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.190/2.050MHz | Link

API Multi Thread | 2 720 949  | Gohrbi | i3-9100 @ 4,1 GHz |64GB DDR4-2132MHz  CL 15-15-15-36 2T | RTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.190/2.050MHz | Link

API Single Thread | 2 086 660  | Gohrbi | i3-9100 @ 4,1 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2132MHz  CL 15-15-15-36 2T | RTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.145/1.775MHz | Link 


.... hier mit XMT 2.0   3600 Ram  

Dx 12 | 20 629 765    | Gohrbi | i3-9100 @ 4,1 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600MHz  CL 18-22-22-42 2T | RTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.175/2.100MHz | Link

Vulkan | 19 270 254  | Gohrbi | i3-9100 @ 4,1 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600MHz  CL 18-22-22-42 2T | RTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.190/2.050MHz | Link 

API Multi Thread | 3 073 086  | Gohrbi | i3-9100 @ 4,1 GHz |64GB DDR4-3600MHz  CL 18-22-22-42 2T | RTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.190/2.050MHz | Link 

API Single Thread | 2 464 301  | Gohrbi | i3-9100 @ 4,1 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600MHz  CL 18-22-22-42 2T | RTX 2080Ti Dual @ 2.145/1.775MHz | Link


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. März 2020)

Time Spy | 11276 | Darkearth27 | AMD Ryzen R9 3900X @ Stock | 32GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL 16-19-16-36 1T | MSI 1080Ti GamingX @ 2063 / 1500 MHz | Link


API OVERHEAD TEST

DX 11 single | 2 624 574 | Darkearth27 | AMD Ryzen R9 3900X @ Stock | 32GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL 16-19-16-36 1T | MSI 1080Ti GamingX @ 2063 / 1500 MHz | Link

DX 11 multi | 4 910 770 | Darkearth27 | AMD Ryzen R9 3900X @ Stock | 32GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL 16-19-16-36 1T | MSI 1080Ti GamingX @ 2063 / 1500 MHz | Link

DX 12 | 35 483 640 | Darkearth27 | AMD Ryzen R9 3900X @ Stock | 32GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL 16-19-16-36 1T | MSI 1080Ti GamingX @ 2063 / 1500 MHz | Link

Vulkan | 34 863 408 | Darkearth27 |AMD Ryzen R9 3900X @ Stock | 32GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL 16-19-16-36 1T | MSI 1080Ti GamingX @ 2063 / 1500 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (22. März 2020)

.......... drinne ....


----------



## DaHell63 (22. März 2020)

@Dark......11276 und damit das schnellste Ergebnisse mit einer GTX 1080Ti? Das geht ja wohl garnicht .
Hab  noch ein Ergebnis vom Januar gefunden....11425 .

Update
Time Spy | 11425 | DaHell63 | i9 7920X @4.6GHz | 32GB  DDR4-3200 MHz CL 14-14-14-34 1T |  GTX 1080 Ti @ 2100 / 1600 MHz |  Link


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. März 2020)

Naja mehr macht meine halt nicht mit. Gibt sofort Grafik Fehler und das lasse ich nicht gelten (läuft zwar durch, aber ich bin da eigen)


----------



## pagani-s (22. März 2020)

kleines update. das ding ist so gut taktbar wie ne bowlingkugel friesierbar ist

API OVERHEAD TEST
DX 11 single |1 342 422 |pagani-s | Ryzen 5 2400G @4000 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega11@1300/1500 |Link

DX 11 multi |1 197 896 | pagani-s | Ryzen 5 2400G @4000 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega11@1300/1500 |Link

DX 12 |10 006 786 | pagani-s | Ryzen 5 2400G @4000 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega11@1300/1500 |Link

Vulkan | 9 266 840 | pagani-s |Ryzen 5 2400G @4000 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega11@1300/1500 |Link


----------



## Gohrbi (24. März 2020)

... ferdisch .... drinne ...


----------



## pagani-s (29. März 2020)

mal ohne oc
TIME SPY | 1258 | pagani-s |Ryzen 5 2400G @3600 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega11@1240/1500 |Link

Firestrike | 3336 | pagani-s |Ryzen 5 2400G @3600 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega11@1240/1500 | Link

NIGHT RAID | 11750 | pagani-s |Ryzen 5 2400G @3600 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega11@1240/1500 | Link

Skydiver | 11351 | pagani-s |Ryzen 5 2400G @3600 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega11@1240/1500 |Link

FIRE STRIKE EXTREME | 1300 | pagani-s |Ryzen 5 2400G @3600 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz @ 2133 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega11@1240/1067 |Link

ein paar letzte von ryzen 3
update
CLOUD GATE |147577 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 3900 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1500 | Link

API OVERHEAD TEST
DX 12 | 11 830 638| pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G @ 4000 Mhz |G.Skill Aegis 3000@ 3133 MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Vega 8@1500/1.600 | Link


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. April 2020)

*Neu:

So nach langem herumprobieren möcht ich dann auch mal. ^^
Es war eine tagelange Tortur, da die Karte bereits an der 2 Ghz Marke scheiterte. Die CPU wollte auch keine 4,3 Ghz mitmachen. 
Zum Glück machte der VRAM wesentlich mehr mit und "rettete" so am Ende die Ergebnisse. 


Fire Strike: 24166 | Majinvegeta20 | R7 2700X @4250 Mhz | 32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2000/1600 | Link

Fire Strike Extreme: 14159 | Majinvegeta20 | R7 2700X @4250 Mhz | 32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 1987/1600 | Link

Fire Strike Ultra: 7613 | Majinvegeta20 | R7 2700X @4250 Mhz | 32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1T | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2000/1600 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (20. April 2020)

Update .....


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. April 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Update .....



Hast dich da vertan in der Firestrike Ultra Single GPU Liste.
Müsste da auf Platz 22 und nicht auf Platz 23 sein.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. April 2020)

... wo? Ist doch alles richtig


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. April 2020)

Mensch, da hab ich mich wohl verguckt.


----------



## DaHell63 (18. Juni 2020)

Da sich hier schon lange nichts mehr getan hat ein kleines Time Spy extreme Ergebnis

Time Spy extreme | 5419 | DaHell63 | R9 3900X @4525MHz | 32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-19-19-38 1T | RTX 2070 super @2000/2000 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Juni 2020)

... na ja, eins geht leicht rein .....


----------



## bisonigor (18. Juni 2020)

So, ich möchte ein Paar Plätze ziemlich weit Vorne weg nehmen  

Time Spy extreme | 7131 | bisonigor | I7  8700K@5400MHz | 16GB DDR4-4000MHz CL 16-17-17-32 1T | RTX 2080TI@2160/2038 | Link

Time Spy | 15188 | bisonigor | I7 8700K@5400MHz | 16GB DDR4-4000MHz CL 16-17-17-32 1T | RTX 2080TI@2160/2038 | Link

Time Spy | 16683 | bisonigor | I9 9900KS@5400MHz | 16GB DDR4-4600MHz CL 17-19-19-36 2T | RTX 2080TI@2160/2050 | Link

Fire Strike | 31510 | bisonigor | I9 9900KS@5400MHz | 16GB DDR4-4600MHz CL 17-19-19-36 2T | RTX 2080TI@2160/2000 | Link

Fire Strike | 31358 | bisonigor | I7 8700K@5600MHz | 16GB DDR4-4700MHz CL 18-20-20-38 2T | RTX 2080TI@2190/2063 |Link

Fire Strike Ultra | 9757 | bisonigor | I7 8700K@5400MHz | 16GB DDR4-4000MHz CL 16-17-17-32 1T | RTX 2080TI@2145/2038 |Link

Fire Strike Extreme | 18469 | bisonigor | I7 8700K@5400MHz | 16GB DDR4-4000MHz CL 16-17-17-32 1T | RTX 2080TI@2160/2000 |Link


----------



## blautemple (18. Juni 2020)

Hier mal 2 Ergebnisse von mir(Time Spy ist nur Benchstable, das Time Spy Extreme Ergebnis ist mein 24/7 Setting):
Time Spy:
16740 | blautemple | i9-10900K@5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4@4266-17-17-17-37-2T | RTX 2080Ti@2130/8200 | Link

Time Spy Extreme:
7621 | blautemple | i9-10900K@5GHz | 32GB DDR4@4133-17-17-17-37-2T | RTX 2080Ti@2085/8000 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Juni 2020)

biosonigor .... ziemlich weit vorne geht schonmal gar nicht ....  mich nach unten schubsen schon gar nicht. Das trage ich nicht ein ..... das muss ich erstmal überprüfen


----------



## bisonigor (19. Juni 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> biosonigor .... ziemlich weit vorne geht schonmal gar nicht .... das muss ich erstmal überprüfen



Da muss jemand sei Platz frei machen


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Juni 2020)

na gut, drinne aber in Ordnung finde ich das nicht ....   .... und wenn ihr denkt ich kaufe mir schon wieder was neues .... NEIN ... jetzt bin ich dicksch


----------



## bisonigor (19. Juni 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> na gut, drinne aber in Ordnung finde ich das nicht ....   .... und wenn ihr denkt ich kaufe mir schon wieder was neues .... NEIN ... jetzt bin ich dicksch


Mein 9900KS bleibt auch noch ein Paar Jahre drinnen, aber bei GPU kann ich schwach werden .


----------



## Snoopy69 (19. Juni 2020)

bisonigor schrieb:


> So, ich möchte ein Paar Plätze ziemlich weit Vorne weg nehmen


Müsste ich auch mal wieder machen. Und zwar zwischen Platz 1 und dir...  
Bin nur zu faul...


----------



## bisonigor (19. Juni 2020)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Müsste ich auch mal wieder machen. Und zwar zwischen Platz 1 und dir...
> Bin nur zu faul...


Meine Ergebnisse mit dem 8700K sind auch schon ziemlich alt , teilweise November 2018 , also bin auch zu faul...


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Juni 2020)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Meine Ergebnisse mit dem 8700K sind auch schon ziemlich alt , teilweise November 2018 , also bin auch zu faul...



... dann sei mal fleißig, wenn ich jetzt mit den gleichen Einstellungen aber mit neuen Treibern teste, komme ich an die alten Werte nicht mehr ran.
... habe die Spitzenwerte nie wieder erreicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Juni 2020)

Fire Strike | 24405 | Evgasüchtiger| AMD R7 3700X @ Stock | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-21-36- 1T | Sapphire Nitro+ RX 5700XT@2085/1820mhz | Link


hier sind ja kaum AMDs am Benchen....habe mal bisl rausgekitzelt aus der ollen 5700xt...bisl wird noch gehen....wollte nur kurz mal testen. Mache die Tage noch einen RUN.
Wo ich hier viele Punkte verliere ist im CPU Test, da mein 3700x @Stock läuft...gurkt hier mit 4,1 GHZ rum im Bench. Wird es was bringen wenn ich @ ALLCORE aktiviere(4,3bis4,4ghz) ?? Weil den Grafikscore finde ich eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## Gohrbi (30. Juni 2020)

... da könnte noch was gehen .... bei "kombiniert" sind wir nur 400  auseinander.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Juni 2020)

Update

Fire Strike | 24644 | Evgasüchtiger| AMD R7 3700X @ Stock | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-21-36- 1T | Sapphire Nitro+ RX 5700XT@2100/1830mhz | Link



hhmmmm...irgendwie bekomme ich kein Allcore mehr am laufen...sonst ging auch 4,4ghz Allcore...bekomme nicht mal mehr 4ghz Allcore zum starten...kein Plan warum...eventuell liegt es am neuen Bios..hatte nun mal pbo aktiviert...aber das funkt auch nicht so richtig...nur leicht erhöht
möchte die 25000 eigentlich knacken.... gebe der Karte ungern mehr Spannung...unter Wasser wohl aber Luft


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Juni 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... da könnte noch was gehen .... bei "kombiniert" sind wir nur 400  auseinander.



jo...Allcore sollte doch im Physiktest schon was bringen oder? so 4,15ghz im CPUtest auf einen Kern ist natürlich nichts


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Juni 2020)

Update

Fire Strike | 24779 | Evgasüchtiger| AMD R7 3700X @ PBO~4,25GHZ | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-21-36- 1T | Sapphire Nitro+ RX 5700XT@2100/1850mhz |Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Juli 2020)

Update

Fire Strike | 25054 | Evgasüchtiger| AMD R7 3700X @ Allcore 4,4 GHZ | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-21-36- 1T | Sapphire Nitro+ RX 5700XT@2113/1850mhz | Link

Fire Strike Extreme | 13354 | Evgasüchtiger| AMD R7 3700X @ Allcore 4,4 GHZ | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-21-36- 1T | Sapphire Nitro+ RX 5700XT@2114/1850mhz | Link






so mit Allcore die 25000er geknackt und auch den Grafikscore von 30000


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juli 2020)

... geht doch ...  ..... drin


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Juli 2020)

so Ultra müsste auch hinzugefügt werden

Die Tage versuche ich mal 4,5 bis4,6 GHZ Allcore keine Ahnung ob die CPU das ohne Fehler schafft. Mehr als 1,50v gebe ich nichtauf die CPU . Möchte ja nix schrotten. 
PUUh Ultra zieht die Karte manchmal über 300 Watt....aber nur kurz 

Fire Strike Extreme | 7256 | Evgasüchtiger| AMD R7 3700X @ Allcore 4,4 GHZ | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-21-36- 1T | Sapphire Nitro+ RX 5700XT@2104/1850mhz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Juli 2020)

.... wo finde ich "ultra" ....  sehe nur "extreme"  überprüfe mal deine Eingaben .... ich kann von vorn bis hinten den Link aufrufen, somit kann ich nicht kopieren für die Tabelle.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juli 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... wo finde ich "ultra" ....  sehe nur "extreme"  überprüfe mal deine Eingaben .... ich kann von vorn bis hinten den Link aufrufen, somit kann ich nicht kopieren für die Tabelle.



so sollte nun funktionieren


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juli 2020)

.... nee, ist von Anfang bis Ende der Zeile der Zugriff zum Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Juli 2020)

Fire Strike Ultra | 7256 | Evgasüchtiger| AMD R7 3700X @ Allcore 4,4 GHZ | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-21-36- 1T | Sapphire Nitro+ RX 5700XT@2104/1850mhz | Link



Jetzt?


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juli 2020)

... geht doch   aber das ergebnis ist immer noch für "ultra" ... da steht "extreme"


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Juli 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... geht doch   aber das ergebnis ist immer noch für "ultra" ... da steht "extreme" [emoji38]


Jetzt haben wir es[emoji6] eine gute Nacht wünsche ich euch [emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Juli 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... geht doch   aber das ergebnis ist immer noch für "ultra" ... da steht "extreme" [emoji38]


Halt habe gesehen das ich 2004mhz statt 2104mhz geschrieben hatte...habe es oben im Post geändert [emoji16] müsste nur noch in der Tabelle geändert werden

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (7. Juli 2020)

Hier mal ein Ergebnis von mir. 

TimeSpy: 10582 | Da_Obst | R9 3900X @ 4,25 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 14-15-14-14-28-38 1T | RX 5700XT @ 2100/1800 | Link


----------



## B4C4RD! (7. Juli 2020)

Moin, ich füg Mich mit "neuem" System auch mal wieder Hinzu.

TimeSpy: 9142 | B4C4RD! | 3900x @4,3GHz | 32GB DDR3-3000MHz CL: 15-15-15-36-51 1T | RTX2070 StriX @Stock | ​
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1095224&d=1594122850&thumb=1&stc=1]​


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Juli 2020)

B4C4RD!   ... hi, mit der Miniaturansicht kann ich nichts anfangen .... ich brauche "Link" als letzte Position. Eventuell nochmal auf Seite 1 das Verfahrenh ansehen.


----------



## B4C4RD! (7. Juli 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> B4C4RD!   ... hi, mit der Miniaturansicht kann ich nichts anfangen .... ich brauche "Link" als letzte Position. Eventuell nochmal auf Seite 1 das Verfahrenh ansehen.



Hab ich getan exakt wie Beschrieben & auch in der Vorschau sieht es so aus, wie in dem Post daoben.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Juli 2020)

.. kopiere mal einfach den Link des 3DM Ergebnisses, vielleicht kann ich das ummodeln. Hier mein Beispiel:  NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,ASRock Z370 Extreme4



UPDATE


----------



## DaHell63 (9. Juli 2020)

B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Hab ich getan exakt wie Beschrieben & auch in der Vorschau sieht es so aus, wie in dem Post daoben.


Normal sollte das so aussehen. Das wäre jetzt so dein Ergebnis mit dem @Gorbi  was anfangen könnte (Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl). Dein Ram läuft übrigens nur mit 2133MHz und nicht wie angegeben mit 3000MHz (ausserdem DDR4 und nicht DDR3). Deswegen auch der  niedrige CPU Score. Time Spy reagiert,  wie kein anderer Bench dieser Art,  auf schnellen Ram.

TimeSpy: 9142 | B4C4RD! | 3900x @4,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-2133MHz CL: 15-15-15-36-51 1T | RTX2070 @1905/1750MHz | Link

Edit:
Erst einmal gucken . Hat @Gorbi ja schon längst erledigt .


----------



## Snoopy69 (10. Juli 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Normal sollte das so aussehen. Das wäre jetzt so dein Ergebnis mit dem @Gorbi  was anfangen könnte (Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl). Dein Ram läuft übrigens nur mit 2133MHz und nicht wie angegeben mit 3000MHz (ausserdem DDR4 und nicht DDR3). Deswegen auch der  niedrige CPU Score.* Time Spy reagiert,  wie kein anderer Bench dieser Art,  auf schnellen Ram*.
> 
> TimeSpy: 9142 | B4C4RD! | 3900x @4,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-2133MHz CL: 15-15-15-36-51 1T | RTX2070 @1905/1750MHz | Link
> 
> ...


Bekomme die Tage schnelleren RAM, da könnte ich nochmal nachlegen. Obwohl, bin ja schon ganz oben...


----------



## Da_Obst (10. Juli 2020)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Bekomme die Tage schnelleren RAM, da könnte ich nochmal nachlegen. Obwohl, bin ja schon ganz oben...



Du hast doch schon ein B-Die Kit? Lässt das nicht mehr zu? 
Mit der neuen AGESA bekomme ich aus meinen Trident Z 3200/C14 locker 3600/CL14 raus.
Und da ginge noch mehr, allerdings komme ich mit dem IF nicht stabil über 1800MHz.


----------



## B4C4RD! (10. Juli 2020)

Ich glaub Ich muss alles nochmal neu machen, dass mit dem RAM ist Mir auch eben erst Aufgefallen haha, hab Ich im Bios was falsch eingestellt scheinbar


----------



## Snoopy69 (10. Juli 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Du hast doch schon ein B-Die Kit? Lässt das nicht mehr zu?
> Mit der neuen AGESA bekomme ich aus meinen Trident Z 3200/C14 locker 3600/CL14 raus.


Ich will möglichst 3800/IF1900 mit schärfsten Timings fahren


----------



## Da_Obst (10. Juli 2020)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Ich will möglichst 3800/IF1900 mit schärfsten Timings fahren



Wo ist denn das Limit bei deinem Kit? Sind ja B-Dies, oder?
3333/C14 ist ja nichts, das schütteln die Sticks ja nur so aus dem Ärmel. 
3800/C14 geht mit meinen, brauch dafür ca. 1,52V, leider ist IF@1900 nicht ansatzweise stabil zu bekommen.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juli 2020)

ich komme an meine alten Werte nirgends mehr dran..... GPU und auch CPU nicht mehr. ..... Ich brauche was Neues. Die Treiber scheinen auch nicht mehr das zu sein, was sie mal waren.


----------



## Snoopy69 (10. Juli 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Limit bei deinem Kit? Sind ja B-Dies, oder?
> 3333/C14 ist ja nichts, das schütteln die Sticks ja nur so aus dem Ärmel.
> 3800/C14 geht mit meinen, brauch dafür ca. 1,52V, leider ist IF@1900 nicht ansatzweise stabil zu bekommen.


Ah, daher kamen die 3333 (aus meinem Bench) 
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich nicht richtig um optimale RAM-Settings gekümmert hab
Natürlich sind mit dem alten Kit auch 3600 drin. Aber das damals war Mischbetrieb, daher nur 3333




Gohrbi schrieb:


> ich komme an meine alten Werte nirgends mehr dran..... GPU und auch CPU  nicht mehr. ..... Ich brauche was Neues. Die Treiber scheinen auch  nicht mehr das zu sein, was sie mal waren.



Benutz doch den Alten (nur zum Benchen)
Notfalls Windows mit dem guten Treiber aufm USB-Stick installieren (nur zum Benchen)


----------



## Snoopy69 (11. Juli 2020)

Falls ihr es noch nicht probiert habt, SMT off brachte bei mir noch viel mehr, als 3200/CL14 zu 3800/CL14
Insgesamt konnte ich beim CPU-Score noch mehr als +1.100 Punkte rausholen (vorher 12.671 und jetzt 13.786). Und ich hab noch nicht mal angefangen die CPU zu oc´en  

Ich glaub, ich hätte dazu keinen Bock gehabt, wenn ich nicht die Vollversion hätte, bei der man nicht benötigte Benches (Grafik) abschalten könnte
Die 3,74€ für die Vollversion haben sich daher schon gelohnt. Rumprobieren macht jetzt noch mehr Spaß, weil man nen Haufen Zeit spart


----------



## _LS_ (12. Juli 2020)

Ich habe in letzter Zeit ein bisschen die Limits meiner Komponenten ausgetestet und hab damit mal paar 3DMark Benchmarks gemacht.
Leider war aber nicht mehr rauszuholen.

FireStrike: 19809 | _LS_ | i7-6700k @ 4,7GHz | 24GB DDR4-3100 CL17-18-18-36 2T | RTX2070 @ 2025/2007MHz | Link
FireStrike Extreme: 11368 | _LS_ | i7-6700k @ 4,7GHz | 24GB DDR4-3100 CL17-18-18-36 2T | RTX2070 @ 2025/2007MHz | Link
FireStrike Ultra: 6049 | _LS_ | i7-6700k @ 4,7GHz | 24GB DDR4-3100 CL17-18-18-36 2T | RTX2070 @ 2025/2007MHz | Link
TimeSpy: 9141 | _LS_ | i7-6700k @ 4,7GHz | 24GB DDR4-3100 CL17-18-18-36 2T | RTX2070 @ 2040/2007MHz | Link
TimeSpy Extreme: 4292 | _LS_ | i7-6700k @ 4,7GHz | 24GB DDR4-3100 CL17-18-18-36 2T | RTX2070 @ 2040/2007MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2020)

... drinne ... wacker geschlagen ..... Time Spy dicht am 3900X ..... mit 270er


----------



## _LS_ (13. Juli 2020)

Auch wenn die CPU noch ganz gut läuft, liegt das vermutlich aber eher an der Gewichtung im Gesamtscore (mein CPU-Score liegt nur bei etwas über der Hälfte vom 3900X, der GPU Score ist aber 14% höher wegen stock vs oc)
Leider bekomme ich die 2070 aber nicht mehr höher (für die ganzen FireStrike musste ich sogar noch 15MHz runter)


----------



## Snoopy69 (16. Juli 2020)

Neues Ergebnis mit neuem RAM...
Mehr war heute einfach nicht möglich (minimal 7 Grad Wasser). Hatte extrem mit Kondensat zu kämpfen 
Dennoch +300 Punkte mehr, als zuvor 

Time Spy  | 17.357 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen9 3950X @ 4,79 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3724 MHz  CL16-16-16-32- 1T |PNY RTX 2080Ti @ 2.220/2.075MHz | Link


@ Gohrbi

Bitte noch warten mit eintragen. Vielleicht kann ich im Laufe des Tages nochmal nachlegen. Mit ist noch was eingefallen


----------



## Snoopy69 (17. Juli 2020)

Hi, Gohrbi

Hat leider nicht so geklappt, wie ich wollte. Kannst es dann eintragen...


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Juli 2020)

... Schade ... Schade ....   .......drin


----------



## GEChun (19. Juli 2020)

Hier auch mal was von meinem Zweitrechner 

Neue Ergebnisse: 

Fire Strike | 20 083 | GEChun | Ryzen 3 3300X @ 4,35Ghz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2T | RX 5700XT Red Devil @ 2.017/1.750MHz | Link

TimeSpy | 8 422 | GEChun | Ryzen 3 3300X @ 4,35Ghz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2T | RX 5700XT Red Devil @ 2.017/1.750MHz |  Link


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Juli 2020)

....Update ......


----------



## Snoopy69 (20. Juli 2020)

Schade, dass die derzeitigen Temperaturen keine 4 Grad zulassen...
Ich habe aktuell richtig geile RAM-Kits (3800MHz/IF1900 - 14/14/15/14/28) am Start, die ich gerne nochmal bei Time Spy getestet hätte


----------



## B4C4RD! (20. Juli 2020)

GEChun schrieb:


> Hier auch mal was von meinem Zweitrechner
> 
> Neue Ergebnisse:
> 
> ...





Traurig aber auch Lustig zu sehen, wie nen "kleiner" 4Kerner fast so Fix ist, wie mein 12Kerner aber Morgen kommt hoffentlich ne 5700XT & dann guck Ich nochmal ob & wieviel geht


----------



## Snoopy69 (20. Juli 2020)

Die alten Benchmarks sind halt nicht auf viele Kerne optimiert
Der 3300X ist genau richtig für Nur-Spieler bei den aktuellen Spielen

Die Kombi "3300X + 2080Ti" sähe schon lustig aus. Wäre aber ein perfektes Gespann zum reinen zocken


----------



## Operation_PC (8. August 2020)

Fire Strike | 21 571 | Operation_PC | Intel i7-8700K @ 4,8GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/1401MHz | Link

Time Spy | 8 473 | Operation_PC | Intel i7-8700K @ 4,8GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080 SuperJetstream @ 2101/1401MHz |  Link


----------



## Gohrbi (9. August 2020)

... etwas besser als meine 1080 damals ...... drin


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. August 2020)

So Gohrbi hab mal was Neues! 
Hab übergangsweise eine RTX 2080 Ti gemietet und mal zumindest soweit es das Powerlimit zulässt gut ausgepresst. 


Fire Strike: 27592 | Majinvegeta20 | R7 2700X @4250 Mhz | 32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2190/2063 | Link

Fire Strike Extreme: 17658 | Majinvegeta20 | R7 2700X @4250 Mhz | 32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2190/2070 | Link

Fire Strike Ultra: 9644 | Majinvegeta20 | R7 2700X @4250 Mhz | 32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2175/2075 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (16. August 2020)

... ups .... drin ... aber weit oben                               UPDATE


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. August 2020)

Ich weiß.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. August 2020)

Update!

Fire Strike Extreme: 17861 | Majinvegeta20 | R7 2700X @4250 Mhz | 32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1T | RTX 2080 Ti @ 2160/2075 | Link

Sry Gohrbi, aber das neue Bios war einfach zu verführerisch.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. August 2020)

... solange du meinen 9900k in Ruhe läßt ....            ....... Update

... wo hast du das Bios her?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. August 2020)

TechPowerUp 

Dank 380 Watt max powerlimit anstatt 330 Watt, konnte ich so die Taktraten dauerhaft höher halten. Das hat hier und da zumindest etwas gebracht. Sind aber keine Welten am Ende. 

Weiter geht's dann halt bloß mit Wasserkühlung oder halt im Winter mit Fenster auf uns so. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4C4RD! (28. August 2020)

Jaja, die guten alten Benchaktionen im Winter draußen  Hardware nur auf nem Karton bei damals glaub -11C? auf der Jagt nach den letzten MHz beim AM3 955


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2020)

Erster 

TimeSpy Extrem 8733 | Gurdi Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3080 ASUS TUF @ 1780/1294 |  Link
TimeSpy  17316 | Gurdi Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3080 ASUS TUF @ 1825/1294 |  Link
Firestrike Ultra   11406 | Gurdi Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3080 ASUS TUF @ 1825/1294 |  Link
Firestrike Extrem  20540 | Gurdi Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3080 ASUS TUF @ 1825/1294 |  Link
Firestrike   31658 | Gurdi Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3080 ASUS TUF @ 1825/1294 |  Link


----------



## Gohrbi (18. September 2020)

... sowas trage ich nicht ein, zumindest bis ich auch eine habe  zum Glück gibt es momentan keine, sonst wäre sofort die Bestellung raus

na gut, ich habe dich mal am Anfang der Listen eingetragen. ich mag nicht "Platz 1" sagen


EDIT: im nachhinein..... welcher Proz ist ein " Gurdi Ryzen 3900X " .... ?????


----------



## Snoopy69 (19. September 2020)

@ Gurdi

Wie gekühlt? (Wegen 49 grad)


----------



## Gohrbi (19. September 2020)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> @ Gurdi
> 
> Wie gekühlt? (Wegen 49 grad)


... die Karte liegt im Wassereimer


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

Einfach Lüfter max aktuell, nix verändert derzeit. Der Kühler der TUF hat Dampf.


----------



## Snoopy69 (19. September 2020)

Finde ich ungewöhnlich niedrig für Lukü. Im Raum war es dann nicht so mollig, oder? 
Bin gespannt, wann die ersten Ergenisse unter Wasser kommen

Bei den Extreme-Benches kann die 2080Ti nicht mithalten. Bei den normalen Benches schon. 
Aber auch nur wegen der CPU. GPU-Leistung ist bei 3080 klar besser.

Ich denke, die 3070 wird kurz unter der 2080Ti liegen


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

Finales Update, nur die Curved haben sich geändert
TimeSpy Extrem 8825 | Gurdi Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3080 ASUS TUF @ Curved/1308 |  Link
TimeSpy  17346 | Gurdi Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3080 ASUS TUF @ Curved/1305 |  Link
Firestrike Ultra   11406 | Gurdi Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3080 ASUS TUF @ Curved/1308 |  Link
Firestrike Extrem  20540 | Gurdi Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3080 ASUS TUF @ 1825/1294 |  Link
Firestrike   31658 | Gurdi Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3080 ASUS TUF @ 1825/1294 |  Link


----------



## Gohrbi (19. September 2020)

... drin ... aber mach mal dann immer aus  "Gurdi Ryzen 3900X" "Gurdi | Ryzen 3900X "


----------



## sLiX (19. September 2020)

TimeSpy Extreme 8768 | sLiX | Intel Core i9 10850K @ 5GHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 3333 CL16-18-18-38 2T | ASUS RTX3080 @ 2100/1269 | Link

TimeSpy 17736 | sLiX | Intel Core i9 10850K @ 5GHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 3466 CL16-18-18-38 2T | ASUS RTX3080 @ 2100/1288 | Link

FireStrike Ultra 11416 | sLiX | Intel Core i9 10850K @ 5GHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 CL16-18-18-38 2T | ASUS RTX3080 @ 2025/1305 | Link

FireStrike 32334 | sLiX | Intel Core i9 10850K @ 5GHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 CL16-18-18-38 2T | ASUS RTX3080 @ 2025/1305 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (19. September 2020)

Macht doch mal mit der 3080 den "Port Royal" Test


----------



## sLiX (19. September 2020)

Den hatte ich vergessen einzufügen..

Port Royal 11837 | sLiX | Intel Core i9 10850K @ 5GHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 CL16-18-18-38 2T | ASUS RTX3080 @ 2040/1269 | Link


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> TimeSpy Extreme 8758 | sLiX | Intel Core i9 10850K @ 5GHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 CL16 | ASUS RTX3080 @ 2100/1250 | Link
> 
> TimeSpy 17540 | sLiX | Intel Core i9 10850K @ 5GHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 CL16 | ASUS RTX3080 @ 2085/1250 | Link
> 
> ...



 Welche Asus hast du?


----------



## sLiX (19. September 2020)

Die TUF non OC.


----------



## Gohrbi (20. September 2020)

Update


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. September 2020)

TimeSpy 10343 | Evgasüchtiger | Ryzen 3700X @4,4 GHz @Allcore| 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 16-20-21-36-58-1T | RX 5700XT Sapphire Nitro+ @ 2056/1830|Link


TimeSpy Extreme 4650 | Evgasüchtiger | Ryzen 3700X @4,4 GHz @Allcore| 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 16-20-21-36-58-1T | RX 5700XT Sapphire Nitro+ @ 2063/1830|Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. September 2020)

Mit dem Link hinten bekomme ich irgendwie nicht mehr hin 🙈 aber Bitte trotzdem ein tragen 👍😁


----------



## sLiX (22. September 2020)

STRG+K, dann oben die URL einfügen und unten "Link" eingeben.


----------



## GEChun (22. September 2020)

Oh weh, wie sieht den die Tabelle hier aus.. geht das im neuem Forum nicht mehr sauberer?

Die Punkte stehen ja noch schön untereinander der Rest ist aber ne reine Suchsammelei.. :O


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> STRG+K, dann oben die URL einfügen und unten "Link" eingeben.


Danke Dir


----------



## Gohrbi (22. September 2020)

Ja, die Tabelle ist gestorben. Ich kann zwar eine Tabelle anzeigen aber da fehlt nachher hinten der Link, man kann nicht mehr zugreifen.
Ganz unten (Als letztes) habe ich eine Umwandlung versucht aber seht selbst.


GEChun schrieb:


> Oh weh, wie sieht den die Tabelle hier aus.. geht das im neuem Forum nicht mehr sauberer?
> 
> Die Punkte stehen ja noch schön untereinander der Rest ist aber ne reine Suchsammelei.. :O



Vielleicht kann ich Farbe rein bringen, muss mal sehen. Jedenfalls ist es großer Mist. Wenn ich die Umrechnung des BBCodes von laudian nehme,
dann kann ich hinterher auch keine Ergebnisse dazwischen schieben, Es geht auch nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Zeichen umzuwandeln, was ich mit dem Rest machen soll

Solange ich dann aber nichts zwischensetzen kann macht alles kein Sinn.


----------



## GEChun (22. September 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich Farbe rein bringen, muss mal sehen. Jedenfalls ist es großer Mist. Wenn ich die Umrechnung des BBCodes von laudian nehme,


Hmm wäre ne idee, vielleicht Grafikkarten in Rot & Grün später noch Blau.

Man könnte auch die Reihenfolge etwas abändern dachte ich mir beim angucken z.B:
Statt:
| 22675 | GEChun | i7-6900K @ 4,3 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | RX 5700XT Red Devil @ 2.017/1.750MHz | Link

| 22675 | Link | i7-6900K @ 4,3 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | RX 5700XT Red Devil @ 2.017/1.750MHz  | GEChun

Dann wäre zumindes der Punkte Score mit dem Link immer gleichlang in jeder Zeile.
Schwer wirds wenn dann CPU Name, RAM, Graka, Nickname alle unterschiedlich lang sind..
Aber vielleicht ist das mit Rot und Grün echt ne Option dann stechen die Grafikkartennamen wenigstens heraus.
Ich überleg nochmal weiter vielleicht fällt mir noch mehr auf die schnelle ein.


| 22675 | Link | i7-6900K @ 4,3 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-35 2T | RX 5700XT @ 2.017/1.750MHz   |  *GEChun*

| 24652 | Link | i7-5960x @ 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T |Titan X Pascal @ 2100/5500 | *HisN*

So vielleicht?


----------



## Gohrbi (22. September 2020)

GEChun schrieb:


> Hmm wäre ne idee, vielleicht Grafikkarten in Rot & Grün später noch Blau.
> 
> Man könnte auch die Reihenfolge etwas abändern dachte ich mir beim angucken z.B:
> Statt:
> ...


...schöne Idee für den Winterich müßte dann die 7688 Einträge per Hand ändern Das mit der BBC umgewandelten Tabelle vergesse ich gleich mal.

Letzte Tabelle "Night Right" probiere ich mal etwas zum anschauen.


----------



## GEChun (22. September 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ..schöne Idee für den Winterich müßte dann die 7688 Einträge per Hand ändern


Helf dir auch gerne bei so etwas, wenns nicht anders geht heißt das!

Wobei man vielleicht auch einfach so weiter machen kann, dann wären alle neuen Einträge sortiert und man nimmt halt bewusst die alten anders formatiert in Kauf.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. September 2020)

Wie es jetzt ist, kann man einfügen. Wie du schon schreibst ... unübersichtlich.  Schon allein die "Links" vorholen ist eine emense Arbeit.
Weil ich dann hier trotzdem hin und her und einfügen und Leezeichen und entfernen usw. Schlicht eine Arbeit für einen, der Vater und Mutter erschlagen hat.

Ändern kann nur ich ... habe da aber schon eine Idee. Wenn jemand helfen will kann ich per Mail die kopierte Tabelle schicken, derjenige setzt das hier in ein Feld ein, ändert,
speichert, und schickt es mir zurück. Umständlicher geht es nicht in dieser modernen Computerzeit. Weiß nicht warum hier keine Tabellen möglich sind.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

Sollte reichen erst mal für Platz 1 denke ich.

TimeSpy Extrem 10119 | Gurdi  |  Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ Curved/1313 |  Link
TimeSpy  19440 | Gurdi  | Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ Curved/1313 |  Link
Port Royal 13999 | Gurdi  |  Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ Curved/1313 |  Link
Firestrike Ultra   13361 | Gurdi  | Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ Curved/1313 |  Link
Firestrike Extrem  22886 | Gurdi  | Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ Curved/1313 |  Link
Firestrike   32712 | Gurdi Ryzen  | 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ Curved/1307 |  Link


----------



## Gohrbi (25. September 2020)

du denkst die Tabellen sind zum loslegen fertig? Aber erst morgen


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

Schikane^^


----------



## Snoopy69 (25. September 2020)

Habe vorhin für "Nachschub" gesorgt  (3090 - ASUS Strix OC - 1860MHz Boost/480W BIOS) 
Liefertermin leider noch unbekannt...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. September 2020)

Ihr merkt Nichts mehr 😉😁✌️


----------



## Darkearth27 (26. September 2020)

@Gurdi 

Deine Physik Score ist schon recht niedrig oder? 28.8k finde ich für einen 3900x recht gering.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Hab da einige Anwendungen offen gehabt, die CPU steht ja nicht im Fokus dabei.


----------



## Darkearth27 (26. September 2020)

Klar, war auch nur eine Feststellung aber wenn du eh noch was im Hintergrund an hattest, ok.


----------



## Gohrbi (26. September 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Klar, war auch nur eine Feststellung aber wenn du eh noch was im Hintergrund an hattest, ok.



Ich bin auch im Hintergrund 

... so @ Gurdi, drinne. Bei Firestrike musst du noch etwas nacharbeiten.
da du die 3090 drin hast, kannst du mir ja die 3080 überlassen


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Die ist schon verkauft


----------



## Gohrbi (27. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die ist schon verkauft


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

So aufgebessert das Ganze. Nun reichts auch für den Firestrike 

TimeSpy Extrem 10265 | Gurdi  |  Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ 2Ghz/1319 |  Link
TimeSpy  19907 | Gurdi  | Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ 2Ghz/1319 |  Link
Port Royal 14239 | Gurdi  |  Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ 2Ghz/1332 |  Link
Firestrike Ultra   13444 | Gurdi  | Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ 2,05Ghz/1319 |  Link
Firestrike Extrem  22929 | Gurdi  | Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ 2,05Ghz/1319 |  Link
Firestrike   34021 | Gurdi Ryzen  | 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 ASUS TUF @ 2,05Ghz/1319 |  Link


----------



## Gohrbi (27. September 2020)

... du denkst wohl das ich das noch eintrage nachdem du die 80er ungefragt verkauft hast?


----------



## DaHell63 (27. September 2020)

Jetzt gehts aber los hier .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (27. September 2020)

.... alles Angeber .....  ....... mal sehen wie lange ich widerstehen kann. 

Ach so .....UPDATE für Platz 1


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

@DaHell63 Hab nen gutes Sample erwischt und konnte schon an der 80er üben 
Die anderen da oben hantieren auch eher mit ner FTW3 oder Founders mit deutlich höherem PT. Ich muss  mit 375Watt auskommen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @DaHell63 Hab nen gutes Sample erwischt und konnte schon an der 80er üben
> Die anderen da oben hantieren auch eher mit ner FTW3 oder Founders mit deutlich höherem PT. Ich muss  mit 375Watt auskommen


Die Asus Strixx soll auch Dufte sein💪


----------



## Snoopy69 (28. September 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... alles Angeber .....  ....... mal sehen wie lange ich widerstehen kann.
> 
> Ach so .....UPDATE für Platz 1


...9, 8 ,7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2... 
Gib auf und beuge dich dem Kaufrausch 


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die Asus Strixx soll auch Dufte sein💪


Ich hoffe es...
Habe die „Strix OC“ und die „FTW3 Ultra Gaming“ bestellt. Für mich war klar, dass die Karten 3x 8Pin haben müssen und viele Spawas (ASUS 22, EVGA 24)


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2020)

3x 8Pin macht auf den Karten definitv Sinn.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 3x 8Pin macht auf den Karten definitv Sinn.


...es geht auf den Winter zu ... Zusatzheizung ?


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2020)

Die Karten heizen den Raum wirklich pervers auf, da war selbst meine VII ein Lamm gegen.


----------



## Snoopy69 (28. September 2020)

Der Chiller verbrät 500W - der heizt auch


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. September 2020)

Update


TimeSpy 10418 | Evgasüchtiger | Ryzen 3700X @4,4 GHz @Allcore| 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 16-20-21-36-58-1T | RX 5700XT Sapphire Nitro+ @ 2055/1830|Link


----------



## Gohrbi (28. September 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/51015170?


Hast du was vergessen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. September 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Hast du was vergessen?


Kommt noch..musste schnell weg und habe das Ergebnis schnell gespeichert 😉


so habe fertig


----------



## ring0r (2. Oktober 2020)

TimeSpy Extreme 10374 | ring0r Ryzen 3900XT @4,525 GHz | 64GB DDR4 @ 3600 MHz CL 16-19-39  1T | RTX 3090 Inno3D iChill X4 @ 2250/1293 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Oktober 2020)

UPDATE


----------



## pagani-s (5. Oktober 2020)

mal was neues mit was altem

TIMESPY : 4842 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHz | Link
SKIDIVER : 39806 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHz | Link
NIGHTRAID : 41283 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Oktober 2020)

Update für was altes


----------



## pagani-s (6. Oktober 2020)

*API OVERHEAD TEST*

DX11 Single : 2 985 471  | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHz | Link
DX11 Multi : 5 125 958   | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHz | Link
DX12  : 19 462 786   | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHz | Link
Vulkan : 21 245 366   | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHz | Link
FIRESTRIKE  : 13078   | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHz | Link
PCI EXPRESS : 13,09 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Oktober 2020)

Update .....


----------



## pagani-s (7. Oktober 2020)

FIRESTRIKE EXTREME : 6594 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHz | Link
*NIGHT RAID* : 41310 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1316 MHz/1800 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Oktober 2020)

... ich habe es mal eingetragen


----------



## Snoopy69 (14. November 2020)

löschen


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2020)

So nicht mein Freund 

TimeSpy  20351 | Gurdi  | Ryzen 3900X @4,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 Founders @ 2,05Ghz/1322 |  Link


----------



## Gohrbi (15. November 2020)

.... so geht das nicht  ...... drinne ....... macht doch mal "Port Royal"  @Gurdi hast du schon wieder eine andere 3090? Ist die erste kaputt?


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2020)

Ich hab doch schon einen Port Royal drin.
Nein keine ist kaputt, ich hab mehrere gehabt.


----------



## Gohrbi (15. November 2020)

.... ach ja, ich möchte auch mal so in Knete schwimmen aber als armer Rentner ist das nicht drin


----------



## Snoopy69 (16. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So nicht mein Freund


Nur so, mein Freund 

Time Spy | 20.792 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen9 3950X @ stock | 32GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL14-14-14-28- 1T | EVGA 3090 FTW3 Ultra @ 2.145/11.104 MHz | Link

Das war übrigens unter Luft


----------



## Gurdi (16. November 2020)

Ich komm wieder mit der 6900er


----------



## Gohrbi (16. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich komm wieder mit der 6900er


... und die 3090 läßt du mir?


----------



## Snoopy69 (16. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich komm wieder mit der 6900er


Hast du beide noch - FE und TUF?


----------



## Gurdi (16. November 2020)

Keine von beiden mehr.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. November 2020)

Manooo, ihr seid fies. 

Aber hammer Ergebnisse!


----------



## Gohrbi (17. November 2020)

... wenn ich mir den Preiswahnsinn ansehe, dann wird erst im Sommer ein Wechsel ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## Snoopy69 (17. November 2020)

löschen


----------



## Gohrbi (19. November 2020)

eigentlich "dislike"  Update


----------



## DaHell63 (19. November 2020)

Erster Versuch mit der RTX 3070 meiner Frau

Time Spy extreme | 7518 | R9 3900X  @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR4-3733MHz CL 16-19-19-36 | Asus RTX 3070 TUF
@2100/2000MHz | Link

Voll verschusselt .


----------



## blautemple (19. November 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Erster Versuch mit der RTX 3070 meiner Frau
> 
> Time Spy extreme | 7518 | R9 3900X  @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR4-3733MHz CL 16-19-19-36 | Asus RTX 3070 TUF
> @2100/2000MHZ


Da fehlt der Link.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. November 2020)

Hier mal ein Test mit meiner Übergangskarte

TimeSpy 5207 | Evgasüchtiger | Ryzen 3700X @4,4 GHz @Allcore| 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 16-20-21-36-58-1T | Asus Dual OC RX580 @ 1500/2250mhz|Link


----------



## Snoopy69 (20. November 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> eigentlich "dislike"  Update


Nicht gut genug?


----------



## Gohrbi (20. November 2020)

Update


----------



## DaHell63 (20. November 2020)

Meins  #2.470  vergessen?

Edit:
Egal...neue Werte.

Fire Strike | 29560 | R9 3900X  @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-36 | Asus RTX 3070 TUF
@2150/2025MHz | Link

Time Spy  | 15173 | R9 3900X  @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-36 | Asus RTX 3070 TUF
@2150/2025MHz | Link

Time Spy extreme | 7579 | R9 3900X  @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-36 | Asus RTX 3070 TUF
@2150/2045MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (21. November 2020)

irgendwas muss der Kerle doch immer vergessen ....  Update


----------



## CoLuxe (21. November 2020)

Gerade aufgefallen, dass ich ja mit meiner RX 5700 XT hier noch gar nicht vertreten bin 

Time Spy | 9.545 | CoLuxe | Ryzen 7 1700x @ 3,8 Ghz | 32 GB DDR4-3000 @ 3200 Mhz CL 16-19-19-36 | RX 5700 XT @ 2120/ 1800 | Link


----------



## DaHell63 (23. November 2020)

Damit die Fire Strike Werte komplett sind noch extreme und ultra


Fire Strike extreme  |17769 | R9 3900X  @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-36 | Asus RTX 3070 TUF
@2175/2050MHz | Link


Fire Strike ultra  | 9616 | R9 3900X  @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-36 | Asus RTX 3070 TUF
@2175/2050MHz | Link

Edit:
Da die neue AMD Generation jetzt RT beherrscht... keiner Lust einen Port Royal oder Ray Tracing Feature Test
Thread zu machen?


----------



## Gohrbi (23. November 2020)

Update ..... und dann fang doch mal an mit PR


----------



## Snoopy69 (23. November 2020)

Time Spy | 21.338 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen9 3950X @ 4,75GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL14-14-14-28- 1T | EVGA 3090 FTW3 Ultra @ 2.175/11.200 MHz | Link


----------



## DaHell63 (23. November 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Update ..... und dann fang doch mal an mit PR


Wenn ich das mal nicht verpennt habe .

Port Royal  | 6606 | I9 7920X  @4.4GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 | Evga RTX 2070 super
@2100/2000MHz | Link

Port Royal   | 9053  | R9 3900X  @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-36 | Asus RTX 3070 TUF
@2145/2050MHz |  Link


----------



## Gohrbi (24. November 2020)

Update mit viel Arbeit .... .... bitte den Namen nicht vergessen und alles bitte in einer Zeile


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2020)

@Gohrbi Wo wir schon bei viel Arbeit sind 
Raketenjonny jagt meiner Founders.

TimeSpy Extrem 8020 | Gurdi Ryzen 5900X @5,0 Ghz| 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RX 6800 Referenz @ 2600/1250 |  Link
TimeSpy   16683 | Gurdi Ryzen 5900X @5,0 Ghz| 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RX 6800 Referenz @ 2600/1250 |  Link
Firestrike Ultra  11824 | Gurdi Ryzen 5900X @5,0 Ghz| 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RX 6800 Referenz @ 2600/1250 |  Link
Firestrike Extrem 22622 | Gurdi Ryzen 5900X @5,0 Ghz| 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RX 6800 Referenz @ 2600/1250 |  Link
Firestrike   36487 | Gurdi Ryzen 5900X @5,0 Ghz| 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RX 6800 Referenz @ 2600/1250 |  Link
PortRoyal  8497 | Gurdi Ryzen 5900X @5,0 Ghz| 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RX 6800 Referenz @ 2600/1250 |  Link

und noch die Founder für PortRoyal, die fehlt da noch:
PortRoyal  14234 | Gurdi Ryzen 3900X @4,3 Ghz| 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 Founders @ 2,055Ghz/1319 |  Link


----------



## Gohrbi (25. November 2020)

Update  ...... aaaaber, bei Port Royal RTX3090 ist der Link zu FS extreme 14T wäre da etwas heftig 

.... mach doch mal Night Raid .... mal sehen wo du bei meinen dazwischen landest

.... bei Port Royal sieht meine Ti auch noch gut aus ....... also kann ich mir wohl mit einem Update der HW Zeit lassen.

.... zum anderen, wo hast du ständig HW her, die nicht zu kaufen ist?


----------



## DaHell63 (26. November 2020)

Bei Port Royal kann eine RTX 3070 eine übertaktete RTX 2080Ti wohl nicht knacken...sehr wohl aber
beim DirektX Raytrcing Features Test...wird ja wirklich fast ausschließlich RT angewandt. Da macht die kleine schon die ein oder andere oc RTX 2080Ti nass .


----------



## Gohrbi (26. November 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Bei Port Royal kann eine RTX 3070 eine übertaktete RTX 2080Ti wohl nicht knacken...sehr wohl aber
> beim DirektX Raytrcing Features Test...wird ja wirklich fast ausschließlich RT angewandt. Da macht die kleine schon die ein oder andere oc RTX 2080Ti nass .


dann lass mal sehen ...... wie nass


----------



## DaHell63 (26. November 2020)

Schnell mal noch mit den beiden Werten im LUXX verglichen. Sind so ~10% zu den beiden RTX 2080Ti.
Also feucht werden sie schon .


			https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/53622697?


----------



## Gohrbi (26. November 2020)

so doll aber auch nicht ... 34,4 zu 33,42


https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/53627224 ...... warum kann ich da nicht "Link" daus machen?


----------



## DaHell63 (26. November 2020)

3DMark Raytracing Feature Test  34.45 |  Da Hell63 | R9 3900X  @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR4-3733MHz CL 16-19-19-36 | Asus RTX 3070 TUF @2160/2075MHz | Link

Sollte gehen


----------



## Gohrbi (26. November 2020)

... bei mir nicht  | https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/53627224


----------



## DaHell63 (26. November 2020)

33.42 fps | Gohrbi | i9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2T |    Palit RTX 2080 Ti Dual activ @ 2.055/2100MHz |  Link

Geht einwandfrei.


----------



## Gohrbi (26. November 2020)

Ich habe es mit Firefox  und crome probiert. Kein Weg

... alles probiert ... es geht nicht mehr ....


33.42 fps | Gohrbi | i9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2T |    Palit RTX 2080 Ti Dual activ @ 2.055/2100MHz |  Link



Wild Life| 76721 | Gohrbi | i9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2T |    Palit RTX 2080 Ti Dual activ @ 2.055/2100MHz |  Link

Wild Life| 78174 | Gohrbi | i9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 15-16-16-36 2T |    Palit RTX 2080 Ti Dual activ @ 2.055/2100MHz | Link


----------



## DaHell63 (26. November 2020)

Bitte löschen


----------



## blautemple (29. November 2020)

Dann wollen wir uns mal ein paar erste Plätze sichern:
Time Spy: 21 006 | blautemple | Ryzen 9 5900X@stock | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-15-15-15-30-1T | RTX 3090@2175/1319| Link

Time Spy Extreme: 10 802 | blautemple | Ryzen 9 5900X@stock | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-15-15-15-30-1T | RTX 3090@2175/1319| Link

Port Royal: 14 740 | blautemple | Ryzen 9 5900X@stock | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-15-15-30-1T | RTX 3090@2160/1319| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (29. November 2020)

...sowas trage ich nicht ein ..... .... außerdem 1x Platz2 ......................Update


----------



## blautemple (29. November 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...sowas trage ich nicht ein ..... .... außerdem 1x Platz2 ......................Update


Ja ich weiß, aber ich war zu faul die CPU zu übertakten


----------



## Eragoss (1. Dezember 2020)

Update (neue Grafikkarte + Custom Wakü)

*DirectX Raytracing*
51.94 fps | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-39 2T | Zotac Trinity OC RTX 3080 @ 2.220/1886 MHz | Link

*Firestrike Ultra*
11893 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-39 2T | Zotac Trinity OC RTX 3080 @ 2.220/1886 MHz | Link

*Firestrike Extreme*
21380 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-39 2T | Zotac Trinity OC RTX 3080 @ 2.220/1886 MHz | Link

*Firestrike *
32275 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-39 2T | Zotac Trinity OC RTX 3080 @ 2.220/1886 MHz | Link

*Time Spy *
17652 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-39 2T | Zotac Trinity OC RTX 3080 @ 2.220/1886 MHz | Link

*Time Spy Extreme*
8628 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-39 2T | Zotac Trinity OC RTX 3080 @ 2.220/1886 MHz | Link

*Port Royal*
12468 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 17-18-18-39 2T | Zotac Trinity OC RTX 3080 @ 2.220/1886 MHz | Link

So, muss erstmal reichen für heute Nacht


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Dezember 2020)

.... da habe ich ja den ganzen Tag Arbeit ..... und NEIN, ich kaufe keine 3080 nur damit ich wieder im Rennen bin


----------



## Eragoss (1. Dezember 2020)

@Gohrbi naja gegen Gurdi sind wir aktuell eh Chancenlos. 

"den ganzen Tag Arbeit"? hätte ich den Text anders formatieren müssen? ggf. als Excel reinkopieren, damit copy & paste funktioniert?


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Dezember 2020)

Eragoss schrieb:


> @Gohrbi naja gegen Gurdi sind wir aktuell eh Chancenlos.
> 
> "den ganzen Tag Arbeit"? hätte ich den Text anders formatieren müssen? ggf. als Excel reinkopieren, damit copy & paste funktioniert?


... die Tabellen sind nicht mehr kopierfreudig ..... ich setze die Zeile ins 1. Feld und dann muss ich die Verteilung mit ausschneiden und einfügen auf die einzelnen Felder machen 

UPDATE


----------



## Eragoss (1. Dezember 2020)

Ohje, na dann doppelt Danke für die Aktualisierung


----------



## DaHell63 (4. Dezember 2020)

Time Spy  | DaHell63 | 11491 | I9 7920X  @4.7GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 | Evga RTX 2070 super
@2115/2000MHz |  Link

Time Spy extreme  |DaHell63 |  5500 | I9 7920X  @4.7GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 | Evga RTX 2070 super @2085/2000MHz |  Link

Update

Time Spy |  Da Hell63 | 15251 |  R9 3900X  @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-36 | Asus RTX 3070 TUF @2130/2100MHz | Link

Time Spy extreme |  Da Hell63 |  7642 |  R9 3900X  @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 16-19-19-36 | Asus RTX 3070 TUF @2145/2075MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Dezember 2020)

Update


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2020)

Hier noch die Korrekur

PortRoyal  14324 | Gurdi Ryzen 3900X @4,3 Ghz| 32GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz CL 18-19-34  1T | RTX 3090 Founders @ 2,055Ghz/1319 |  Link


----------



## pagani-s (6. Dezember 2020)

​WILDLIFE : 32 791 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1407MHz/1831 MHz | Link


----------



## RtZk (6. Dezember 2020)

Eine 3070 vor allen 2080 Ti, das wollen wir aber mal wieder richtigstellen @DaHell63 

Time Spy Extreme |RtZk | 7647 | i9 10900k @5,3GHz | 32GB DDR4-3466 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 | NVIDIA RTX 2080 Ti @2115/1988 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Dezember 2020)

UPDATE


----------



## True Monkey (16. Dezember 2020)

Firestrike: 35532 | True Monkey | i9-9900KS @ 5,7 GHz | 8GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-39 2T |RX 6800@ 2550/2090 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Dezember 2020)

.... drinne ......


----------



## True Monkey (16. Dezember 2020)

^^Upps ,,,,

Das ist keine XT 
Mein Fehler


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Dezember 2020)

.... schade eigentlich


----------



## GEChun (18. Dezember 2020)

Fire Strike | 23374 | GEChun | i7-6900K @ 4,0 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2T | RTX 3070 EVGA XC3 Ultra @ 1.995Mhz/1.750MHz | Link

Time Spy | 11249 | GEChun | i7-6900K @ 4,0 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2T | RTX 3070 EVGA XC3 Ultra @ 1.980Mhz/1.750MHz | Link

Mal was neues, aber ist nur ne Übergangslösung, denk mach die Tage zu Weihnachten noch mal Benches mit höherem CPU Takt.


----------



## DaHell63 (19. Dezember 2020)

Mit 11939 Punkten ist dein Grafik Score um  13% niedriger als PCGH hier mit der  RTX 3070 FE  erreicht .
Time Spy


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Dezember 2020)

....vielleicht spielt die CPU mit rein?


----------



## GEChun (19. Dezember 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ....vielleicht spielt die CPU mit rein?





DaHell63 schrieb:


> Mit 11939 Punkten ist dein Grafik Score um  13% niedriger als PCGH hier mit der  RTX 3070 FE  erreicht .
> Time Spy


Also Verdacht liegt jetzt bei CPU.. ich mein die ist ja auch von 01/2016. Aber sie ist ja schon im OC auf 8x4Ghz.. wenn ich nun auf 4,4 gehe sollte ich die 5960X aber schlagen.. dann sieht man ob der Graphics score überproportional mit steigt oder nicht.


----------



## DaHell63 (19. Dezember 2020)

Hier hat jemand mit der selben CPU (nur weniger CPU Score) bei ~ gleichen Takt auch knapp 13% mehr
Grafik Punkte,








						I scored 11 366 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i7-6900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Vielleicht hat bei deinem Run etwas dazwischengefunkt. Ich würde nochmal testen.


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Dezember 2020)

.... mal ein paar Sachen, die auch schon das Ergebnis beeinflussen. Ich benche nur, wenn ich den PC gerade eingeschaltet habe, dann Lüfter auf voll bei GPU und Gehäuse,
auch keine Hintergrundprogramme. Wenn du beim benchen die Temperaturen beobachtest, dann wirst du feststellen, je wärmer umso mehr gehen die FPS runter bzw auch der GPU Takt.


----------



## GEChun (20. Dezember 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Hier hat jemand mit der selben CPU (nur weniger CPU Score) bei ~ gleichen Takt auch knapp 13% mehr
> Grafik Punkte,
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe mal im Abgesicherten Modus DDU benutzt, vorher nur im Windows ohne den Modus..
Denke da war noch was im argen weil ja vorher die 5700XT drin war.

Hier neues Ergebnis: 

Time Spy | 12571 | GEChun | i7-6900K @ 4,0 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2T | RTX 3070 EVGA XC3 Ultra @ 1.980Mhz/1.750MHz | Link

Bitte @ Gohrbi dann nur den höheren Score beachten, falls du einträgst! 
Der Firestrike ist allerdings punkte technisch geblieben.


----------



## DaHell63 (20. Dezember 2020)

Schaut doch schon um ein ganzes Stück besser aus .


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Dezember 2020)

GEChun schrieb:


> Bitte @ Gohrbi dann nur den höheren Score beachten, falls du einträgst!
> Der Firestrike ist allerdings punkte technisch geblieben.


...... ich trage alles ein


----------



## GTX780SLI (26. Dezember 2020)

Hab mein neues Spielzeug mal direkt getestet.

Time Spy | 18988 | GTX780SLI | AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-19-19-39 1T | MSI RTX 3090 SUPRIM @ 1980MHz/1219MHz | LINK


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Dezember 2020)

.... drinne aber nur Platz 5  .... wo sind die Reserven?


----------



## GTX780SLI (27. Dezember 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... drinne aber nur Platz 5  .... wo sind die Reserven?


Ich bin ein OC Noob.
Muss ich mal schauen, was sich noch so machen lässt^^


----------



## blautemple (31. Dezember 2020)

Time Spy: 21392 | blautemple | 10900K@5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-4266-C16-17-17-37-340 | RTX 3090@2205/1344 | Link


----------



## P4tze (31. Dezember 2020)

Eine komplette Benchmarkrunde. Bei der CPU ist noch Luft nach oben bei der Graka gibt das Powertarget von 350W nicht mehr viel her.


Time Spy: 20222 | Patze | R9-5950x Curve Opt. | 32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-299 | TUF OC 3090@2265/1287 | Link

Time Spy Extreme: 10438 | Patze | R9-5950x Curve Opt.  | 32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-299 | TUF OC 3090@2130/1286 | Link

Fire Strike: 40259 | Patze | R9-5950x Curve Opt.  | 32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-299 | TUF OC 3090@2130/1263 | Link

Port Royal: 13549 | Patze | R9-5950x Curve Opt. | 32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-299 | TUF OC 3090@1950/1286 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Dezember 2020)

Update ..... bei Firestrike macht es die Kombi CPU - GPU für +4000 zum 2. Platz.

Ich kaufe mir trotzdem keine neue HW ................ Guten Rutsch euch allen ....


----------



## B4C4RD! (1. Januar 2021)

Update: Hab an meinem neuen System mal dieses "Sam" Aktiviert. 

Time-Spy: 17342 | #_>B4C4RD1 | 5900x @Stock | 32GB DDR4-3000-C16-18-18-38-71-1T | 6800xt Nitro+ Se Oc @Stock | Link

Fire-Strike Extreme: 24132 | #_>B4C4RD1 | 5900x @Stock | 32GB DDR4-3000-C16-18-18-38-71-1T | 6800xt Nitro+ Se Oc @Stock | Link

Fire-Strike Ultra: 13177 | #_>B4C4RD1 | 5900x @Stock | 32GB DDR4-3000-C16-18-18-38-71-1T | 6800xt Nitro+Se Oc @Stock | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Januar 2021)

Update


----------



## B4C4RD! (2. Januar 2021)

Holy, Platz 1/2/10  ? Dann kann Ich ja langsam mal mit dem Oc anfangen glaub Ich


----------



## True Monkey (14. Januar 2021)

Muss mal kurz was gerade rücken 


Firestrike: 41786 | True Monkey | 5800x @ 5,15 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-18-18-39 2T |RX 6900xt@ 2503/2000 |Link


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2021)

B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Holy, Platz 1/2/10  ? Dann kann Ich ja langsam mal mit dem Oc anfangen glaub Ich


Keine Panik, ich richte dass schon 

Firestrike: 40965| Gurdi|Ryzen 5900x Curved | 32GB @3733 CL 17-21-21-41-1T | RX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz|Link
Firestrike Extrem: 26839| Gurdi|Ryzen 5900x Curved | 32GB @3733 CL 17-21-21-41-1T | RX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz|Link
Firestrike Ultra: 14631| Gurdi|Ryzen 5900x Curved | 32GB @3733 CL 17-21-21-41-1T | RX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz|Link
TimeSpy: 19482| Gurdi|Ryzen 5900x Curved | 32GB @3733 CL 17-21-21-41-1T | RX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz|Link
TimeSpy Extrem: 9656| Gurdi|Ryzen 5900x Curved | 32GB @3733 CL 17-21-21-41-1T | RX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz|Link
Port Royal: 10537| Gurdi|Ryzen 5900x Curved | 32GB @3733 CL 17-21-21-41-1T | RX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz|Link


----------



## True Monkey (14. Januar 2021)

Mir fehlen Kerne 

Time Spy: 18086 | True Monkey | 5800x @ 5,205 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-18-18-39 2T |RX 6900xt@ 2521/2140 |Link

Cpu Takt geht mehr aber nur mit Intel 

Time Spy: 18836 | True Monkey | i9-9900KS @ 5,7 GHz | 8GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-16-16-39 2T |RX 6900xt@ 2555/2150 | Link

Bringt mich aber nicht wirklich weiter ....aber..........da geht noch was


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mir fehlen Kerne
> 
> Time Spy: 18086 | True Monkey | 5800x @ 5,205 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-18-18-39 2T |RX 6900xt@ 2521/2140 |Link
> 
> ...


Nicht übel, wenn du die GraKa auch noch so ausquetschst


----------



## P4tze (15. Januar 2021)

Time spy extreme: 10473| Patze | R9-5950x Curve Opt. | 32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-2T | TUF OC 3090@2190/2.000| Link

Fire Strike: 41844 | Patze | R9-5950x Curve Opt. | 32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-2T | TUF OC 3090@2161/2.000| Link

Fire Strike Extrem: 24600| Patze | R9-5950x Curve Opt. | 32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-2T | TUF OC 3090@2205/2.000| Link

Fire Strike Ultra: 13455| Patze | R9-5950x Curve Opt. | 32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-2T | TUF OC 3090@2205/2.000| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Januar 2021)

.... ja, ich trage eure Werte ein und nein, ihr könnt mich nicht locken, ich bleibe bei meiner Ti


----------



## B4C4RD! (15. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Keine Panik, ich richte dass schon
> 
> Firestrike: 40965| Gurdi|Ryzen 5900x Curved | 32GB @3733 CL 17-21-21-41-1T | RX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz|Link
> Firestrike Extrem: 26839| Gurdi|Ryzen 5900x Curved | 32GB @3733 CL 17-21-21-41-1T | RX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz|Link
> ...



Buuuuuuh


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Januar 2021)

... was mich so als Rentner langsam verzweifeln läßt, wie kommt ihr an ständig neue HW?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... was mich so als Rentner langsam verzweifeln läßt, wie kommt ihr an ständig neue HW?


Just buy it


----------



## Blackman2106 (18. Januar 2021)

Moin. Mal schauen was mit der 3080 so geht. Ich glaub ich brauch nen neuen Prozessor 

Fire Strike  30336 | Blackman2106 | i7-8700k@5000MHz | 16GB DDR3-4200MHz CL 17-17-17-38-2T | RTX 3080@2085/1281MHz | Link

Time Spy   16488 | Blackman2106 | i7-8700k@5000MHz | 16GB DDR3-4200MHz CL 17-17-17-38-2T | RTX 3080@2085/1281MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2021)

Update ... wegen der 3080 brauche ich mir also keine Gedanken machen


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Just buy it


Scherzkeks


----------



## Ridgway69 (28. Januar 2021)

Habe eben einen 

Time Spy  link
Firestrike link

gemacht.  Kann man da noch was machen? Noch ein paar Punkte mehr bekommen?


----------



## Gohrbi (29. Januar 2021)

Ridgway69 schrieb:


> Habe eben einen
> 
> Time Spy  link
> Firestrike link
> ...


sicher geht da noch was ..... du bist noch nicht mal unter den Top 100 der "Hall of Fame"

wenn ich die Ergebnisse hier eintragen soll ..... siehe Seite 1


----------



## GEChun (30. Januar 2021)

Updates:

Fire Strike | 29875 | GEChun | i7-6900K @ 4,0 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2T | RX 6900XT Red Devil @ 2.488Mhz/2.000Mhz | Link

Fire Strike Ultra | 13102 | GEChun | i7-6900K @ 4,2 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2T | RX 6900XT Red Devil @ 2.398Mhz/2.000Mhz | Link

Time Spy | 16162 | GEChun | i7-6900K @ 4,2 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2T | RX 6900XT Red Devil @ 2.398Mhz/2.000Mhz | Link

Im Fire Strike Ultra bin ich aber weit oben bei Euch  und das mit der alten CPU..


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2021)

da war doch noch was ........

Firestrike: 41860 | True Monkey | 5900x @ 5,214 GHz | 16GB DDR4-4000MHz CL 18-18-18-38 1T |RX 6900xt@ 2518/2000 |Link


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Januar 2021)

GEChun schrieb:


> Updates:
> 
> Im Fire Strike Ultra bin ich aber weit oben bei Euch  und das mit der alten CPU..


... das verstehe wer will .... UPDATE


----------



## pagani-s (31. Januar 2021)

Wildlife :66 899 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080ti @ 1.949 MHz/1.377 MHz | Link
Wildlife Unlimmited : 62890 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080ti @ 1.949 MHz/1.377 MHz | Link​


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Februar 2021)

pagani-s, kannst du die fette Schrift und die Schriftgröße bitte entfernen, ich bekomme es nicht in die Tabelle


----------



## Snoopy69 (14. Februar 2021)

Time Spy | 22.594 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen9 5950X @ 4,925GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL14-14-14-28- 1T | 3090 ASUS ROG STRIX OC @ 2.236/11.200 MHz | Link


----------



## GEChun (15. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Time Spy | 22.594 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen9 5950X @ 4,925GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL14-14-14-28- 1T | ASUS ROG STRIX OC @ 2.236/11.200 MHz | Link


Da fehlt welche Rog Strix es ist


----------



## Snoopy69 (15. Februar 2021)

UPS, stimmt 
Eine 3090...


----------



## Snoopy69 (15. Februar 2021)

Nochmal gut nachlegen können - jetzt ist mir kalt 

Time Spy | 22.971 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen9 5950X @ 5,1GHz | 32GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL14-14-14-28- 1T | 3090 ASUS ROG STRIX OC @ 2.246/11.200 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Februar 2021)

Ich bekomme die Tabellen nicht breiter ..... finde nach Neuinstallation von Firefox diesen Punkt nicht mehr.
Bei mir ist jede Spalte 2 zeilig.

Update


----------



## Snoopy69 (16. Februar 2021)

Da stimmen die Takte nicht


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Da stimmen die Takte nicht



 welche Takte


----------



## Snoopy69 (16. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Nochmal gut nachlegen können - jetzt ist mir kalt
> 
> Time Spy | 22.971 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen9 5950X @ 5,1GHz | 32GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL14-14-14-28- 1T | 3090 ASUS ROG STRIX OC @ 2.246/11.200 MHz | Link


Du hast nur 22.971 aktualisiert. Der Rest (Takte) sind vom Bench ein Tag davor


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Februar 2021)

Habe mit der Tabelle Probleme. Mach ich morgen am PC.

Ich bekomme es nicht hin, siehe Bild

Du hast Takte geschrieben und ich dachte es geht um die Tabellen.


----------



## Snoopy69 (20. Februar 2021)

Port Royal | 15.464 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen9 5950X @ 5,15GHz | 32GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL14-14-14-28- 1T | 3090 ASUS ROG STRIX OC @ 2.265/1.450MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Februar 2021)

.... Update .... aber ich weiß nicht wie die Tabelle aussieht, es geht bei mir nicht auf volle Breite.


----------



## Snoopy69 (20. Februar 2021)

Sieht bei mir auch so kacke aus...
Überhaupt ist das hier komisch seit der Umstellung. Manchmal kann ich mich nicht einloggen, weil automatisch auf eine andere Seite gesprungen wird (auf https://pcgameshardware.de/ statt auf https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ <- obwohl letztere angegeben wurde). Das ist aber nur bei euch so und hab ich noch bei keinem anderen Forum gesehen (und ich hab echt viele, verschiedene Foren)

Kurz - die Anzeige für das Forum ist einfach viel zu schmal
Links (besonders rechts) ist soviel leerer Platz, der zusammen ca. 50% das gesamten Bildschirmes einnimmt. Kann da mal jmd ran, der das fixt?


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Februar 2021)

Ich habe bei @ZAM, der die Umstellung betreut schon angefragt, aber ..... Zitat: "_Das ist kein Feature unserer Seite - bitte nicht diesen Thread hierfür nutzen, das verwirrt nur und ist nicht hilfreich beim Protokollieren von Fehlern."_
Also ist es mir, wenn ich nichts Konkretes finde, egal und ich trage nichts mehr ein. Es nervt kolossal, wenn ich da eintragen soll, weil die Tabelle im "ändern - Modus" ist, total aus der Art schlägt.


----------



## GEChun (26. Februar 2021)

Updates:

Fire Strike | 39060 | GEChun | Ryzen 7 5800X | 64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2T | RX 6900XT Red Devil @ 2.519Mhz/2.000Mhz | Link

Fire Strike Ultra | 13720 | Ryzen 7 5800X | 64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2T | RX 6900XT Red Devil @ 2.519Mhz/2.000Mhz | Link

Time Spy | 17501 | GEChun | Ryzen 7 5800X | 64GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 14-14-14-34 2T | RX 6900XT Red Devil @ 2.519Mhz/2.000Mhz | Link

S....ß.. nur 1x 2ter Platz

Im Timespy ist Ryzen nicht so gut oder liegts an der Graka?
Habt ihr schonmal mit SAM bebencht?


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Februar 2021)

*Ich mache hier erstmal Pause. * Wenn die Forumbreite so ist, dass die Tabellen vernünftig Platz haben, geht es weiter.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Februar 2021)

GEChun schrieb:


> S....ß.. nur 1x 2ter Platz
> 
> Im Timespy ist Ryzen nicht so gut oder liegts an der Graka?
> Habt ihr schonmal mit SAM bebencht?


Vergleiche mit @True Monkey ...... ein wenig Takt hier, ein wenig da ...... den Rest macht die 3090


----------



## pagani-s (28. März 2021)

update
Wildlife :68551 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2050 MHz/1.389 MHz | Link

Wildlife Unlimmited :72770  | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080ti @ 2061 MHz/1.389 MHz | Link

Wildlife Unlimmited :31873 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @1316 MHz/1800 MHz | Link

Night Raid :42036 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @1316 MHz/1800 MHz | Link

Timespy  :4875 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 980 @1316 MHz/1800 MHz | Link

Port Royal : 2412 | pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | GTX 1080ti @ 1974 MHz/1.377 MHz | Link


----------



## Schrotti (31. März 2021)

Fire Strike | 40431 | Schrotti | Ryzen 9 5950X PBO | 32 GB DDR4-3900 MHz CL 15-16-16-36 1T | RTX 3090 @  2.115 MHz/1.319 MHz | Link


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2021)

Time Spy | 9041 | PCGHGS | Ryzen 5 3600 | 32GB DDR4-CL16-18-18-38 1T | RTX 2070 @2010 MHz/1800 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (3. April 2021)

Ein Teil ist drin, leider markiert sich die Tabelle komplett selbst, wenn ich den Link kopieren will, so dass die Tabelle aussteigt ....... 5x versucht aber nichts geht. DARUM ..... Solange die Tabelle nicht auf normale Breite geht, werde ich nichts mehr eintragen. ...... -------->>>

*Update .*.. hier geht es weiter, die Tabellen sind auf voller Breite.


----------



## CoLuxe (11. April 2021)

Time Spy | 10083 | Ryzen 7 3700x | 32 GB DDR4-3000 @ 3400 Mhz CL 16-22-22-44 | RX  5700 XT @ 2114/1860  | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (12. April 2021)

drinne ....


----------



## Dudelll (12. April 2021)

Time Spy | 20054 | Ryzen 9 5900X | 32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 16-19-16-36 | RX 6900 XT @ 2655/2100 | Link

Time Spy Extreme| 9786 | Ryzen 9 5900X | 32 GB DDR4-3800 Mhz CL 16-19-16-36 | RX 6900 XT @ 2622/2100 | Link

Fire Strike| 41262 | Ryzen 9 5900X | 32 GB DDR4-3800 Mhz CL 16-19-16-36 | RX 6900 XT @ 2640/2100 | Link

Fire Strike Extreme | 27333 | Ryzen 9 5900X | 32 GB DDR4-3800 Mhz CL 16-19-16-36 | RX 6900 XT @ 2623/2100 | Link

Fire Strike Ultra | 15030 | Ryzen 9 5900X | 32 GB DDR4-3800 Mhz CL 16-19-16-36 | RX 6900 XT @ 2621/2100 | Link

Port Royal | 10894 | Ryzen 9 5900X | 32 GB DDR4-3800 Mhz CL 16-19-16-36 | RX 6900 XT @ 2620/2100 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (15. April 2021)

UPDATE

2x der 1. Platz  .... Jungs es gibt Arbeit


----------



## Dudelll (15. April 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> UPDATE
> 
> 2x der 1. Platz  .... Jungs es gibt Arbeit


Befürchte das hält nicht lange an und liegt eher dran das der Thread hier eine Weile im Schlaf lag ^^


----------



## Dudelll (15. April 2021)

Update :

Konnt in TS noch ein bisschen was rausholen ^^

Time Spy | 20484 | Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4.8Ghz | 32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 16-19-16-36 | RX 6900 XT @ 2733/2150 | Link


----------



## Gurdi (16. April 2021)

Update

Firestrike: 41921| Gurdi|Ryzen 5900x Curved | 32GB @3800 CL 17-21-21-41-1T | RX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz|Link
Firestrike Extrem: 27322| Gurdi|Ryzen 5900x Curved | 32GB @3800 CL 17-21-21-41-1T | RX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz|Link
Firestrike Ultra: 14827| Gurdi|Ryzen 5900x Curved | 32GB @3800 CL 17-21-21-41-1T | RX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz|Link
TimeSpy: 20254| Gurdi|Ryzen 5900x Curved | 32GB @3800 CL 17-21-21-41-1T | RX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz|Link
TimeSpy Extrem: 9872| Gurdi|Ryzen 5900x Curved | 32GB @3800CL 17-21-21-41-1T | RX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz|Link
Port Royal: 10876| Gurdi|Ryzen 5900x Curved | 32GB @3800 CL 17-21-21-41-1T | RX6800XT @ 2800/2150MHz|Link


----------



## Dudelll (16. April 2021)

Update

Fire Strike| 43140 | Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4.8Ghz| 32 GB DDR4-3800 Mhz CL 16-19-16-36 | RX 6900 XT @ 2733/2150 | Link

Fire Strike Extreme | 28316| Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4.8Ghz | 32 GB DDR4-3800 Mhz CL 16-19-16-36 | RX 6900 XT @ 2732/2150 | Link

Port Royal | 11200 | Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4.8Ghz | 32 GB DDR4-3800 Mhz CL 16-19-16-36 | RX 6900 XT @ 2733/2150 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (16. April 2021)

.... ihr ärgert mich gar nicht ..... da oben will mein Geld nicht mehr mitspielen

UPDATE


----------



## Dudelll (16. April 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... ihr ärgert mich gar nicht ..... da oben will mein Geld nicht mehr mitspielen
> 
> UPDATE


Danke für das fixe update, du hast mein PR Ergebnis aber glaub ich vergessen^^


----------



## Gurdi (16. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Danke für das fixe update, du hast mein PR Ergebnis aber glaub ich vergessen^^


Dein TimeSpy Extrem Link ist auch falsch.

Ansonsten teilen wir uns Platz 1&2 durchgehend im Strike


----------



## Dudelll (16. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dein TimeSpy Extrem Link ist auch falsch.
> 
> Ansonsten teilen wir uns Platz 1&2 durchgehend im Strike


Oh stimmt, update ich wenn ich Feierabend hab.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. April 2021)

update:
Time Spy | 9267 | PCGHGS | Ryzen 5 3600 | 32GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL16-18-18-38 1T | RTX 2070 @2010 MHz/1800 MHz | Link


----------



## Dudelll (17. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dein TimeSpy Extrem Link ist auch falsch.
> 
> Ansonsten teilen wir uns Platz 1&2 durchgehend im Strike



So einmal der korrekte TS Extreme Link

Time Spy Extreme| 9786 | Ryzen 9 5900X | 32 GB DDR4-3800 Mhz CL 16-19-16-36 | RX 6900 XT @ 2622/2100 | Link

Habs in Beitrag 2571 auch angepasst


----------



## Gohrbi (17. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Danke für das fixe update, du hast mein PR Ergebnis aber glaub ich vergessen^^


nnnicht vergessen ... so Werte über mir trage ich nicht mehr ein


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juli 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> nnnicht vergessen ... so Werte über mir trage ich nicht mehr ein


... muss aber nicht heißen, dass hier keiner mehr posten soll.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juli 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... muss aber nicht heißen, dass hier keiner mehr posten soll.


Wenn der neue Treiber valid ist komme ich wieder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coldastop (10. Juli 2021)

Firestrike | 38582 | coldastop | i9-9900KS @ 5,25 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-4400MHz CL  17-17-17-37 2T | RX 6900 XT @ 2604/2140 | Link

Firestrike Extreme | 25243 | coldastop | i9-9900KS @ 5,25 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-4400MHz CL  17-17-17-37 2T | RX 6900 XT @ 2605/2140 | Link

Firestrike Ultra | 15014 | coldastop | i9-9900KS @ 5,25 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-4400MHz CL  17-17-17-37 2T | RX 6900 XT @ 2603/2140 | Link

Port Royal | 11 273 | coldastop | i9-9900KS @ 5,25 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-4400MHz CL  17-17-17-37 2T | RX 6900 XT @ 2602/2140 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn der neue Treiber valid ist komme ich wieder


... da warte ich drauf ... wenn das Päckchen nächste Woche kommt, probiere ich auch wieder.

Paket ist wieder zurück .... AMD fällt erstmal aus. ... unbrauchbares Board und dann habe ich ein paar Benches probiert und für 700.-€  keine wesentliche Verbesserung verspürt.

UPDATE


----------



## Dudelll (16. Juli 2021)

Update 

Time Spy | 21907 | Ryzen 9 5900X | 32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 16-19-16-36 | RX 6900 XT @ 2719/2150 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (13. August 2021)

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen ....  Neues Spielzeug


Fire Strike Ultra | 13517 | Gohrbi | Ryzen 9 5900X 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600 MHz  CL 18-22-22-42 1T |Sapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2600 / 2000 MHz | Link

Fire Strike Extreme | 24706 | Gohrbi | Ryzen 9 5900X 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600 MHz  CL 18-22-22-42 1T |Sapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHz | Link

Fire Strike | 39463 | Gohrbi | 5900X 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600 MHz  CL 18-22-22-42 1T |Sapphire RX 6800 XT
Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHz | Link


----------



## snakeeyes111 (13. August 2021)

Time Spy: 22781 | snakeeyes111 | i9-10900KF @5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-4400MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | Radeon RX 6900XT @ 2638/2150 | Link

Time Spy Extreme : 10209 | snakeeyes111 | i9-10900KF @5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-4400MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | Radeon RX 6900XT @ 2620/2150 | Link

Time Spy Extreme : 11201 | snakeeyes111 | i9-10900KF @5,5 GHz | 32GB DDR4-4600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | RTX 3090 @ 2265/1357 | Link



Fire Strike Ultra: 15195 | snakeeyes111 | i9-10900KF @5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-4400MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | Radeon RX 6900XT @ 2604/2150 | Link


Fire Strike Extreme: 26837 | snakeeyes111 | i9-10900KF @5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-4400MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | Radeon RX 6900XT @ 2602/2150 | Link


Fire Strike: 39342 | snakeeyes111 | i9-10900KF @5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-4400MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | Radeon RX 6900XT @ 2578/2150 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (13. August 2021)

....so geht das nicht ..... Intel und Spitze  ..... ich brauche Hilfe ....

UPDATE


----------



## Darkearth27 (13. August 2021)

Time Spy: 22836 | Darkearth27 | R9-5900X @ PBO | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 14-16-14-30 1T | Radeon RX 6900XT @ 2672/2126 | Link

@Gohrbi
Ok so? 

Oder sollen es noch ein paar mehr Benches sein? Dann musst du bis morgen warten  (für aktuelle Ergebnisse, ansonsten müssen es die "alten" richten)

Time Spy Extreme : 11008 | Darkearth27 | R9-5900X @ PBO | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 14-16-14-30 1T | Radeon RX 6900XT @ 2630/2126 | Link


Fire Strike Ultra: 15557 | Darkearth27 | R9-5900X @ PBO | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 14-16-14-30 1T | Radeon RX 6900XT @ 2629/2126 | Link

Fire Strike Extreme: 28268 | Darkearth27 | R9-5900X @ PBO | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 14-16-14-30 1T | Radeon RX 6900XT @ 2612/2110 | Link


Fire Strike: 43939 | Darkearth27 | R9-5900X @ PBO | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 14-16-14-30 1T | Radeon RX 6900XT @ 2596/2124 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (13. August 2021)

sehr gut ........... ich kann warten, bin Rentner ............ Update


----------



## Darkearth27 (13. August 2021)

Hab die "alten" Resultate mal hinzugefügt.


----------



## Gohrbi (13. August 2021)

... sieht schon besser aus ..... Update


----------



## snakeeyes111 (13. August 2021)

Den Takt macht meine leider nicht mit ^^, da bringt mir der bessere CPU Score auch nichts .


----------



## Dudelll (14. August 2021)

Update 

Time Spy | 22903 | Ryzen 9 5900X | 32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 14-14-14-34 | RX 6900 XT @ 2772/2150 | Link

Time Spy Extreme| 10547 | Ryzen 9 5900X | 32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 14-14-14-34 | RX 6900 XT @ 2700/2150 | Link

Fire Strike| 43436 | Ryzen 9 5900X | 32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 14-14-14-34 | RX 6900 XT @ 2698/2150 | Link


----------



## Snoopy69 (14. August 2021)

Muss auch mal wieder mitmachen - aber nur ab 4K 
Im Moment komme ich aber zu nichts... 

Konntet ihr einen Unterschied zwischen mit und ohne rBAR feststellen?
Wenn ja, bei welchem Bench?


----------



## Gohrbi (20. August 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Update
> 
> Time Spy | 22903 | Ryzen 9 5900X | 32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 14-14-14-34 | RX 6900 XT @ 2772/2150 | Link
> 
> ...


Bitte beachten, ich muss beim kopieren sonst noch nachtragen.

Time Spy | 22903 | *Dudelll* | Ryzen 9 5900X | 32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 14-14-14-34* (1T oder 2T)* | RX 6900 XT @ 2772/2150 | Link

UPDATE


----------



## Dudelll (20. August 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Bitte beachten, ich muss beim kopieren sonst noch nachtragen.
> 
> Time Spy | 22903 | *Dudelll* | Ryzen 9 5900X | 32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 14-14-14-34* (1T oder 2T)* | RX 6900 XT @ 2772/2150 | Link
> 
> UPDATE


Oh ganz vergessen, sorry ich achte nächstes mal drauf ^^


----------



## Gohrbi (27. August 2021)

Ich konnte wieder einmal nicht widerstehen ....  Neues Spielzeug

Fire Strike Ultra | 13701 | Gohrbi | Ryzen 9 5950X 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1T |Sapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2600 / 2000 MHz | Link

Fire Strike Extreme | 26009 | Gohrbi | Ryzen 9 5950X 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1T |Sapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHz | Link

Fire Strike | 42233 | Gohrbi | 5950X 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600 MHz  CL 18-22-22-42 1T |Sapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHz | Link


----------



## True Monkey (27. August 2021)

huhu .....

Fire Strike | 44250 | True Monkey | 5950X 5,15 GHz ac| 16GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 14-16-16-36 1T | 6800xt  2470 / 2150| Link


----------



## DaHell63 (28. August 2021)

*Update*
Fire Strike | 30270 | DaHell63 | R9 3900X 4.5 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1T | RTX 3070  2175 / 2088 | Link

Fire Strike Extreme | 18025 | DaHell63 | R9 3900X 4.2-4.3 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1T | RTX 3070  2160 / 2100 MHz| Link

Fire Strike Ultra | 9766 | DaHell63 | R9 3900X 4.2-4.3 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1T | RTX 3070 2160 / 2100 MHz | Link

Port Royal | 9330 | DaHell63 | R9 3900X 4.6 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1T | RTX 3070 2145/ 2075 MHz | Link

DirectX Raytracing  Feature Test | 35.82  | DaHell63 | R9 3900X 4.6 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1T | RTX 3070 2175 / 2075 MHz | Link

*Neu*
Fire Strike | 30674 | DaHell63 | I9 7920X 4.7 GHz GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 14-14-14-34 1T | RX 6800  2516 / 2150 MHz| Link

Fire Strike Extreme | 20726 | DaHell63 | I9 7920X 4.7 GHz GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 14-14-14-34 1T | RX 6800 2560 / 2100 MHz| Link

Fire Strike Ultra | 11975 | DaHell63 | I9 7920X 4.7 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 14-14-14-34 1T | RX 6800 2557 / 2120 MHz| Link

Port Royal | 8866 | DaHell63 | I9 7920X 4.7 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3400 CL 14-14-14-34 1T |  RX 6800  2473 / 2150 MHz| Link

Time Spy | 17424 | DaHell63 | I9 7920X 4.7 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3400 CL14-14-14-34 1T |  RX 6800  2477 / 2124 MHz| Link

Time Spy Extreme | 8432 | DaHell63 | I9 7920X 4.7 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3400 CL14-14-14-34 1T |  RX 6800 2498 / 2150 MHz| Link

*Dann noch heute die alte GTX 980 getestet. Ist auch 2021 so schnell ( oder langsam) wie eh und je.
*
Fire Strike | 13699 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K 4.4GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980  1518 / 1928 MHz | Link

Fire Strike Extreme | 7142 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K 4.4GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980  1518 / 1928 MHz | Link

Fire Strike Ultra | 3755 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K 4.4GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 1518 / 1928 MHz | Link

Time Spy | 5017 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K 4.4GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980  1518 / 1928 MHz | Link
​


----------



## Gohrbi (29. August 2021)

... habe schon angefangen aber ich brauche erstmal Kaffeeoder so.....

 Update


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. August 2021)

Update:

Time Spy: 23066 | Darkearth27 | R9-5900X @ CO + PBO | 32GB DDR4-3800MHz CL 14-16-14-30 1T | Radeon RX 6900XT @ 2738/2126 | Link

Clock stimmt mal wieder nicht bei Timespy, aber das kennen wir ja schon mit den ca. 60MHz weniger..

Der Run mit der besseren GPU Leistung (siehe Spoiler -> 25166) ist in der Gesamtbewertung leider schlechter, aber hier wird ja nach "Overall" bewertet 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (6. September 2021)

Update:

Will den ersten Platz in TS zurück ^^

Time Spy | 23159 | Dudelll | Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4,8GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 16-16-16-36* (*2T*)* | RX 6900 XT @ 2786/2150 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (17. September 2021)

.... drinne


----------



## True Monkey (18. September 2021)

Fire Strike | 44405 | True Monkey | 5950X 5,31 GHz ac| 16GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 14-16-16-36 1T | 3080ti @2115/1240|Link


----------



## Gohrbi (18. September 2021)

... da liegt die 6800XT sauber über der 3080Ti 

jetzt nochmal die 5,31 mit der 6800XT zusammen ..... Update


----------



## True Monkey (18. September 2021)

Ich kann ja mal eine 6900xt nehmen
Für die 6800xt muss ich meine Ghetto Wakü anwerfen


----------



## snakeeyes111 (20. September 2021)

Mal mit anderer Hardware .



Fire Strike Ultra | 16328 | snakeeyes | 5950X 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-3733 MHz  CL 14-14-14-28 1T |Sapphire RX 6900 XT Toxic EE 2.779 / 2.142 MHz | Link

Fire Strike Extreme | 30167 | snakeeyes | 5950X 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL 14-14-14-28 1T |Sapphire RX 6900 XT Toxic EE 2.787 / 2.142 MHz | Link

Fire Strike | 46001 | snakeeyes | 5950X 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-3733 MHz  CL 14-14-14-28 1T |Sapphire RX 6900 XT
Toxic EE 2.783 / 2.142 MHz | Link

Time Spy | 24148 | snakeeyes | 5950X 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-3733 MHz  CL 14-14-14-28 1T |Sapphire RX 6900 XT
Toxic EE 2.783 / 2.138 MHz | Link

Time Spy Extreme | 11424  | snakeeyes | 5950X 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-3733 MHz  CL 14-14-14-28 1T |Sapphire RX 6900 XT Toxic EE 2.763 / 2.142 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (21. September 2021)

Fire Strike Ultra | 13774 | Gohrbi | Ryzen 9 5950X 4,7 ac | 64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1T |Sapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2600 / 2000 MHz | Link 

Fire Strike Extreme | 26252 | Gohrbi | Ryzen 9 5950X 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1T |Sapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHz | Link

Fire Strike | 43993 | Gohrbi | 5950X 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1T |Sapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHz | Link




                           Zuletzt bearbeitet: Vor 2 Minuten              


UPDATE  hier hat sich einer die ersten Plätze gekrallt .... bitte um Abhilfe


----------



## Darkearth27 (21. September 2021)

Ist AMD Hardware, ist geduldet (und ich muss zugeben, an einer Toxic EE komme ich eh nicht vorbei)


----------



## Dudelll (21. September 2021)

Ja die ollen xtxh chips nerven xD

Amd dürfte ruhig mal erlauben das Bios auf den ref. Karten zu flashen


----------



## Darkearth27 (21. September 2021)

Einfach ein unlocker nehmen, denn der Speicher geht mit 1.4v auch auf 2250MHz mit FT1 bei mir, leider ist dann der Chiptakt bei 500 gelockt..

Also einfach die Bios locks entfernen würde schon reichen


----------



## snakeeyes111 (21. September 2021)

Nichts da, deine +25k sind eh schon frech genug für 1000€ 🤣


----------



## pagani-s (29. September 2021)

grafikkartentest fürn pc vom sohn eines Arbeitskollegen

Fire Strike | 9428 | pagani-s | Intel i9-9900K @5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 18-18-18-36 2T |Gigabyte  GTX 1650  @ 1.920/1500MHz | Link
Timespy | 4040 | pagani-s | Intel i9-9900K @5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 18-18-18-36 2T |Gigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.905/1500MHz | Link
Wildlife | 23369 | pagani-s | Intel i9-9900K @5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 18-18-18-36 2T |Gigabyte  GTX 1650  @ 1.860/1500MHz | Link
NightRaid | 36011 | pagani-s | Intel i9-9900K @5,0GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 18-18-18-36 2T |Gigabyte  GTX 1650  @ 1.920/1500MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Oktober 2021)

Update


----------



## True Monkey (7. November 2021)

Fire Strike | 47755 | True Monkey | 5950X 5,36 GHz ac| 16GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL 14-16-16-36 1T | 6900xt @ 2700/2120 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (9. November 2021)

Update ... du Angeber


----------



## True Monkey (9. November 2021)

Ich habe auch noch eine 3080ti Strix OC @ wakü mit aktiver Backplate  

Wenn ich angeben will nehm ich die  
Jetzt wollte ich nur die Ordnung wieder herstellen


----------



## Gohrbi (9. November 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich nur die Ordnung wieder herstellen


... das ist erlaubt


----------



## pagani-s (10. November 2021)

pc-chen ist fertig
Fire Strike | 9186 | pagani-s | Intel i3-10105F @4,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-20-20-38 2T |Gigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.965/1500MHz | Link

Timespy | 3845 | pagani-s | Intel i3-10105F @4,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-20-20-38 2T |Gigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.860/1500MHz | Link


Wildlife Extreme Unlimmited | 7418 | pagani-s | Intel i3-10105F @4,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-20-20-38 2T |Gigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.770/1500MHz | Link

NightRaid | 29385 | pagani-s | Intel i3-10105F @4,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-20-20-38 2T |Gigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.747/1500MHz | Link

Firestrike Extreme | 4361 | pagani-s | Intel i3-10105F @4,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-20-20-38 2T |Gigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.950/1500MHz | Link

Wildlife | 24393 | pagani-s | Intel i3-10105F @4,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-20-20-38 2T |Gigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.796/1500MHz | Link

Wildlife Unlimmited | 25620 | pagani-s | Intel i3-10105F @4,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-20-20-38 2T |Gigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.830/1500MHz | Link

Firestrike Ultra | 1987 | pagani-s | Intel i3-10105F @4,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-20-20-38 2T |Gigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.935/1500MHz | Link

( für spätere Bearbeitung) (cpu-profile pci-express  mesh shader )


----------



## pagani-s (18. November 2021)

was altes gefunden, da pc lange aus usw..
update
DX12: 10 043 802 | pagani-s | Ryzen 5 2400G @3,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 11 @ 1300MHz/1.500 MHz| Link


NightRaid : 11791 | pagani-s | Ryzen 5 2400G @3,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 11 @ 1240MHz/1.500 MHz| Link

neues spielzeug werksturbo ohne oc

NightRaid : 17572 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz| Link

TimeSpy : 1504 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz| Link

Wildlife : 8574 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz| Link

Firestrike : 3942 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz| Link

WildlifeExtreme : 2575 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz| Link

WildlifeUnlimmited :8551 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz| Link

FirestrikeUltra :923 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz| Link

FirestrikeExtreme : 1783 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz| Link

WildlifeExtremeUnlimmited : 2502 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz| Link

Edit: 3.12.2021 22:13uhr
Sorry hier hatte ich vergessen den Grafikspeicher auch auf 1600 zu stellen.
update: speicher auf 3200mhz
NightRaid : 18136 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz| Link

WildlifeUnlimmited :8900 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz| Link

TimeSpy : 1560 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,6GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz| Link


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Dezember 2021)

pagani-s schrieb:


> pc-chen ist fertig
> Fire Strike | 9428 | pagani-s | Intel i3-10105F @4,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-20-20-38 2T |Gigabyte GTX 1650 @ 1.965/1500MHz | Link


... da stimmt was nicht ...... 

... dauert noch was ...... Teil 1 ist drin ..... .... Teil2 ist drin 



Night Raid | 71527 | Gohrbi | Ryzen 9 5950X 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1T |Sapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2480 / 2100 MHz | Link

Wild Live | 106907 | Gohrbi | Ryzen 9 5950X 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1T |Sapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHz | Link

Wild Live Extreme | 37019 | Gohrbi | Ryzen 9 5950X 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1T |Sapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHz | Link

Wild Live Extreme Unlimited | 37094 | Gohrbi | Ryzen 9 5950X 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1T |Sapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2452 / 2000 MHz | Link

Wild Live Unlimited | 115979 | Gohrbi | Ryzen 9 5950X 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 18-22-22-42 1T |Sapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2545 / 2000 MHz | Link

Time Spy | 19124 | Gohrbi | 5950X 4,5 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3600 MHz  CL 18-22-22-42 1T |Sapphire RX 6800 XT Pulse 2452 / 2120 MHz | Link


----------



## pagani-s (3. Dezember 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... da stimmt was nicht .


Jetzt müsste es passen


----------



## wuchzael (4. Dezember 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Dann noch heute die alte GTX 980 getestet. Ist auch 2021 so schnell ( oder langsam) wie eh und je.*
> 
> ...


Meine 980 Classified hab ich damals auch hart gefeiert. Schade, dass die an den 4GB verreckt ist.

Grüße!


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2021)

Night Raid| 87502 | True Monkey | 11900k @ 5,78 Ghz ac | 16GB DDR4-4400 MHz CL 17-18-18-36 1T | 3080 ti  @ 2200/1230 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Dezember 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Night Raid| 87502 | True Monkey | 11900k @ 5,78 Ghz ac | 16GB DDR4-4400 MHz CL 17-18-18-36 1T | 3080 ti  @ 2200/1230 | Link


.... du kannst einem Mut machen


----------



## Hawky1980 (5. Dezember 2021)

Mal ein bischen Arbeit hierlassen. 


Fire Strike:
25863 |Hawky1980 | R7 3700x @ 4,45 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1T | RX 5700XT @ 2108/1900 MHz | Link

Time Spy:
10680 |Hawky1980 | R7 3700x @ 4,45 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1T | RX 5700XT @ 2121/1900 MHz | Link

Wild Live:
68356 |Hawky1980 | R7 3700x @ 4,45 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1T | RX 5700XT @ 2108/1900 MHz | Link

Night Raid:
54649 |Hawky1980 | R7 3700x @ 4,45 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1T | RX 5700XT @ 2121/1900 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Dezember 2021)

UPDATE


----------



## DrDave (8. Dezember 2021)

Fire Strike Ultra:
7320 |DrDave | R5 5600H @ 4,25 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 20-22-22-42 1T | RTX 3070 (notebook) @ 1752/1950 MHz | Link

Time Spy:
10727 |DrDave | R5 5600H @ 4,25 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 20-22-22-42 1T | RTX 3070 (notebook) @ 1697/1950 MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Dezember 2021)

.....drin


----------



## biosat_lost (22. Dezember 2021)

Firestrike 1.1:
24764| biosat_lost(8iosat)| Intel E5-1680 V2@ 4,8GHZ| 16GB DDR3 1866MHZ CL 9-10-9-27-2T 1,5V| GTX 1080TI@ 2076/1466MHZ|link


----------



## snakeeyes111 (22. Dezember 2021)

Fire Strike | 54767 | snakeeyes | 12900k 5,5GHz | 32GB DDR5-6000MHz CL 32-34-34-52 1T |Powercolor RX 6900 XT LC 2.969/2.4202 MHz | Link


----------



## Mongostyle77 (23. Dezember 2021)

Moin,


Fire Strike | 39299 | Honk-5133 | 5800X 4.826 MHz | 32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1T | Sapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.482 / 2000MHz | Link
Fire Strike Extreme | 25248 | Honk-5133 | 5800X 4.799 MHz  | 32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1T | Sapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.489 / 2000MHz | Link​Fire Strike Ultra | 13774 | Honk-5133 | 5800X4.851 MHz | 32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1T | Sapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.491 / 2000MHz | Link
​Time Spy | 18479 | Honk-5133 | 5800X 4.851 | 32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1T | Sapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.372 / 2000MHz | Link

Time Spy Extreme | 8888 | Honk-5133 | 5800X 4.849 MHz | 32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1T | Sapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.329 / 2000MHz | Link


----------



## biosat_lost (23. Dezember 2021)

Firestrike 1.1 ( multi GPU):

25669| biosat_lost (8iosat)| Xeon E5-1680 V2- 4699MHZ| 16GB DDR3 1866MHZ CL 9-10-9-27 2T| 2 x EVGA GTX 980TI SC 1367/1785 MHZ| link

Timespy:
10712| biosat_lost (8iosat)| Xeon E5-1680 V2-4699MHZ| 16 GB DDR3 1866MHZ CL 9-10-9-27 2T| EVGA GTX 1080TI FTW3 2076/1547MHZ| link


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Dezember 2021)

@biosat_lost bitte in "Link" umbenennen ..... ich kann das nicht 

... alles andere ist drin


----------



## Blackman2106 (27. Dezember 2021)

Update mit anderer CPU

Fire Strike 32690 | Blackman2106 | i9-9900k@5100MHz | 16GB DDR4-4200MHz CL 17-17-17-38-2T | RTX 3080@2040/1281MHz | Link 

Nächste Woche dann mit 6900XT


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Dezember 2021)

Update


----------



## biosat_lost (3. Januar 2022)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> @biosat_lost bitte in "Link" umbenennen ..... ich kann das nicht
> 
> ... alles andere ist drin


Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Januar 2022)

.... drin ......


----------



## Blackman2106 (3. Januar 2022)

So, Update. Gleiches Untergestell wie in Post 2639, nur andere GPU

Fire Strike 37118 | Blackman2106 | i9-9900k@5100MHz | 16GB DDR4-4200MHz CL 17-17-17-38-2T |  Aorus RX 6900XT 2727/2117MHz | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Januar 2022)

.... und schon drin


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Januar 2022)

Timespy 12351 | Evgasüchtiger| Ryzen 5600X @ 4650MHz (default) | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36-1T | AMD Referenz RX 6700XT 2550mhz  avg /2112MHz |Timespy 12351 |Link










						I scored 12 351 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 5600X, AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com
				






Firestrike 29701 | Evgasüchtiger| Ryzen 5600X @ 4650MHz (default) | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36-1T | AMD Referenz RX 6700XT 2550mhz  avg /2112MHz |Link











						I scored 29 701 in Fire Strike
					

AMD Ryzen 5 5600X, AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Gerade einen PC für einen guten Kollegen zusammengestellt und bisl Optimiert


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Januar 2022)

... Sehr schön, leider fehlt am Schluss "Link" , so wie es jetzt ist bekomme ich das nicht in die Tabelle.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Januar 2022)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... Sehr schön, leider fehlt am Schluss "Link" , so wie es jetzt ist bekomme ich das nicht in die Tabelle.


Bitteschön


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Januar 2022)

.... und schon drin


----------



## Mongostyle77 (25. Januar 2022)

Ei Guude , isn kleines update 

Fire Strike | 40197 | Honk-5133 | 5800X 4.851MHz | 32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1T | Sapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.519 MHz / 2.112 MHz | Link

Fire Strike Extreme | 25594 | Honk-5133 | 5800X 4.851 MHz | 32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1T | Sapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.519 MHz / 2.112 MHz | Link​
Fire Strike Ultra | 14386 | Honk-5133 | 5800X4.851 MHz | 32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1T | Sapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.514 MHz / 2.112 MHz | Link


Night Raid  | 68974 | Honk-5133 | 5800X4.849 MHz| 32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1T | Sapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.523 MHz / 2.112 MHz | Link


Port Royal | 10790 | Honk-5133 | 5800X4851 MHz | 32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1T | Sapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.512 MHz / 2.112 MHz  |  Link


Wild Life | 107846 | Honk-5133 | 5800X4851 MHz | 32GB DDR4 - 3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 -1T | Sapphire 6900XT Nitro SE 2.505 MHz / 2.112 MHz  | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Januar 2022)

.... da muss ich erstmal sehen, an welcher Stelle ich dich einfügen muss ...... will ja nicht weiter nach unten rutschen 

.... geht gerade noch so ..... Update


----------



## Mongostyle77 (25. Januar 2022)

Der Rest kommt noch


----------



## Frankee303 (27. Januar 2022)

Firestrike: 34718 | Frankee303 | i9-11900K @ 5.2 GHz | 32GB DDR4 Trident Z 3200CL14 @ 32GB 3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1T | Gainward Phoenix GS RTX3090 @ 1943/1215 | Link
Timespy: 18450 | Frankee303 | i9-11900K @ 5.3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 Trident Z 3200CL14 @ 32GB 3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1T | Gainward Phoenix GS RTX3090 @ 1980/1219 | Link

Firestrike Extreme: 21629 | Frankee303 | i9-11900K @ 5.3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 Trident Z 3200CL14 @ 32GB 3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1T | Gainward Phoenix GS RTX3090 @ 1980/1219 | Link


----------



## Frankee303 (27. Januar 2022)

*Port Royal*: 13461 | Frankee303 | i9-11900K @ 5.3 GHz | 32GB DDR4 Trident Z 3200CL14 @ 32GB 3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 1T | Gainward Phoenix GS RTX3090 @ 1905/1235 | Link


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Januar 2022)

..........Update ......


----------



## Hawky1980 (13. Februar 2022)

Bitte Timespy noch nachtragen, danke
Time Spy:
10680 |Hawky1980 | R7 3700x @ 4,45 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1T | RX 5700XT @ 2121/1900 MHz | Link


Bitte neu hinzufügen.

Fire Strike Extrem:
13623 |Hawky1980 | R7 3700x @ 4,45 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1T | RX 5700XT @ 2108/1900 MHz | Link

Fire Strike Ultra:
7359 |Hawky1980 | R7 3700x @ 4,45 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1T | RX 5700XT @ 2109/1900 MHz | Link

Time Spy Extrem:
5039 |Hawky1980 | R7 3700x @ 4,45 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1T | RX 5700XT @ 2121/1900 MHz | Link

Wild Live Extrem:
20577 |Hawky1980 | R7 3700x @ 4,4 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-21-36 1T | RX 5700XT @ 2132/1900 MHz | Link


----------



## marko597710 (13. Februar 2022)

Fire Strike:
33292 |Marko597710 | R7 5800x @ 5,049 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1T | RX 6700XT @ 2880 MHZ 2150MHZ |
Link

Fire Strike:Extrem
17006 |Marko597710 | R7 5800x @ 5,002 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1T | RX 6700XT @ 2616 MHZ 2000MHZ |
Link

Fire Strike:Ultra
9406 |Marko597710 | R7 5800x @ 5,051 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1T | RX 6700XT @ 2828 MHZ 2125MHZ |
Link

Time Spy:
14090 |Marko597710 | R7 5800x @ 4,990 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1T | RX 6700XT @ 26 MHZ 2150MHZ |
Link


Time Spy: Extrem
6556 |Marko597710 | R7 5800x @ 4,990 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1T | RX 6700XT @ 2848 MHZ 2160MHZ |
Link

Wild Live:
87303 |Marko597710 | R7 5800x @ 4,851 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1T | RX 6700XT @ 2858 MHZ 2150MHZ |
Link

Wild Live:Extrem
24446 |Marko597710 | R7 5800x @ 4,851 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1T | RX 6700XT @ 2858 MHZ 2150MHZ |
Link

Night Raid:
 58345|Marko597710 | R7 5800x @ 5,002 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1T | RX 6700XT @ 2650 MHZ 1970MHZ |
Link


Poer Royal:
 6133|Marko597710 | R7 5800x @ 4,851 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-36 1T | RX 6700XT @ 2598 MHZ 2000MHZ |
Link


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Februar 2022)

... Update


----------



## Snoopy69 (16. Februar 2022)

Port Royal mag irgendwie keiner...


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Februar 2022)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Port Royal mag irgendwie keiner...


... ich glaube das liegt daran, dass man etwas investieren muss. Firestrike ist einsamer Spitzenreiter.


----------



## NightSurfer (27. Februar 2022)

sorry


----------



## pagani-s (12. Mai 2022)

API overhead (werksboost)
DX11 Multi : 1 747 630 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz| Link
*DX11 Single : 1 701 326 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz| **Link*
*DX12 : 13 046 445 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz| Link
Vulkan : 11 913 463 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz| Link

update
TimeSpy : 1560 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz|** Link*


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. Juli 2022)

API Overhead

DX11 Single : 4041424 | Darkearth27 | Ryzen 5800X3D | 32GB DDR4 4000MHz CL15-15-15-30-1T | 6900XT 2700 / 2124 | Link

DX11 Multi:  3823718 | Darkearth27 | Ryzen 5800X3D | 32GB DDR4 4000MHz CL15-15-15-30-1T | 6900XT 2700 / 2124 | Link

DX12 : 49136982 | Darkearth27 | Ryzen 5800X3D | 32GB DDR4 4000MHz CL15-15-15-30-1T | 6900XT 2700 / 2124 | Link

Vulkan: 55107696 | Darkearth27 | Ryzen 5800X3D | 32GB DDR4 4000MHz CL15-15-15-30-1T | 6900XT 2700 / 2124 | Link


Keine Ahnung, wieso MT schlechter ist als Single in DX11 aber macht nichts, immerhin steht nun ein 5800X3D mal mit drin.  

Zu den Taktraten der 6900XT, tjo eingestellt sind 2700 Chip und 2124 Speicher, deswegen hab ich das so angegeben.


----------



## pagani-s (2. August 2022)

so mein ram ist hinüber. da hab ich etwas vom großen genommen. corsair vengeance ist eh besser als gskill aegis.

*Coudgate : 30891 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR1 | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.700 MHz|** Link*
API overhead (werksboost)
DX11 Multi :1 862 280 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | *16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1* | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz| Link
*DX11 Single : 1 851 626 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz |16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1 | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz| **Link*
*DX12 : 13 852 152 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1 | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz| **Link*
*Vulkan : 12 855 005 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1 | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz| **Link*
*Firestrike Ultra: 981 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1 | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz| **Link*
*Firestrike Extreme: 1916 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1 | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz| **Link*
*Wildlife: 9465 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1 | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.700 MHz| **Link*
*Firestrike: 4395 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1 | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.700 MHz| **Link*
*Wildlife Unlimited : 9514 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR1 | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1700 MHz| Link
Wildlife Extreme Unlimited : 2809 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR1 | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1700 MHz| Link
Timespy: 1730 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR! | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.700 MHz| Link
Nightraid: 18985 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR! | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.700 MHz| Link

update alter ram

Firestrike Ultra: 924 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz| Link
Icestorm Unlimited: 198684 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.500 MHz| Link

mit neuem ram und ohne smt
Icestorm Unlimited: 215929 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz |  16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1 | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz| **Link*
*Icestorm Extreme: 141342 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz |  16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1 | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz| **Link*
*Icestorm : 192492 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz |  16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36  CR1 | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz| **Link*

*cpu auf 4,8ghz
Icestorm Unlimited: 228723 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR1 | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz| **Link*
*cpu 4,7ghz
Icestorm : 206296 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,7GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-36 CR1 | Vega 8 @ 2000MHz/1.600 MHz| Link

hab schon teils neuere ergebnisse editiert*


----------



## Gohrbi (16. September 2022)

feddisch


----------



## IICARUS (16. September 2022)

Glaube, da sind Überstunden angesagt...


----------



## Gohrbi (17. September 2022)

neeeee, habe gewartet bis ich meinen 34"ler habe, der ist breit, da geht alles drauf für den UPDATE


----------



## pagani-s (22. November 2022)

alles ohne oc
*Icestorm Unlimmited : 253666 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | GTX1080Ti @ 1595MHz/1.376 MHz|** Link*
*Firestrike : 25292| pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,646GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | GTX1080Ti @ 1987MHz/1.377 MHz| Link*
API overhead (werksboost) ziemlich hoher Werksboost
DX11 Multi :3715466 | *pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,966GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | GTX1080Ti @ 2000MHz/1.377 MHz*| Link
*DX11 Single : 2288043 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,966GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | GTX1080Ti @ 2000MHz/1.377 MHz| **Link*
*DX12 : 32550801 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,966GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | GTX1080Ti @ 2000MHz/1.377 MHz| **Link*
*Vulkan : 29587035 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,966GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | GTX1080Ti @ 2000MHz/1.377 MHz|** Link*
*Timespy: 10026 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,791GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | GTX1080Ti @ 1987MHz/1.377 MHz| Link
Wildlife Unlimited : 68348 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,640GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | GTX1080Ti @ 1911MHz/1.377 MHz| Link

mit 4,8ghz  oc
Icestorm Unlimmited : 301040 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 5700G @4,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | GTX1080Ti @ 1595MHz/1.376 MHz| Link*


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. November 2022)

Icestorm: 382000 | Blechdesigner | i7-13700KF @ 6,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-4000MHz CL  16-16-16-34 1T | RTX 3070 @ 1965/2000 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (26. November 2022)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Icestorm: 382000 | Blechdesigner | i7-13700KF @ 6,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-4000MHz CL  16-16-16-34 1T | RTX 3070 @ 1965/2000 | Link


einerseits sehr geiles ergebnis
andererseits ist mein topergebnis dadurch leider einen platz weiter nach unten
glückwunsch zum 1. Platz


----------



## Snoopy69 (26. November 2022)

Meine bescheidene TUF (Non-OC) bei normaler Raum-Temperatur (CPU mom. auch nur Lukü)

Time Spy Extreme | 17.883 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen9 5950X @ 5,1GHz | 32GB DDR4-3800 MHz CL16-18-18-38- 1T | 4090 ASUS TUF GAMING  @ 3.075/1.482 MHz | Link


----------



## pagani-s (10. Dezember 2022)

*TimeSpy : 574 | pagani-s | i9 9900k @5GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | intel UHD Graphics 630 @ 1200MHz/1.600 MHz|** Link*


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Dezember 2022)

drin ... Weihnachtsüberraschung


----------



## Snoopy69 (15. Dezember 2022)

„Jetzt NEU mit verbesserter Rezeptur“ 
(nach Umbau auf Wasser - Byksky-Block + Liquid Metal + MoRa3 + kalte Luft)

Time Spy Extreme | 18.414 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen9 5950X @ 5,15GHz | 32GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL14-15-15-35- 1T | 4090 ASUS TUF GAMING @ 3.120/1.485 MHz | Link

Time Spy | 32.779 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen9 5950X @ 5,124GHz | 32GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL14-15-15-35- 1T | 4090 ASUS TUF GAMING @ 3.120/1.485 MHz | Link

Port Royal | 28.424 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen9 5950X @ 5,2GHz | 32GB DDR4-3733 MHz CL14-15-15-35- 1T | 4090 ASUS TUF GAMING @ 3.090/1.485MHz | Link


----------



## Snoopy69 (15. Dezember 2022)

pagani-s schrieb:


> *TimeSpy : 574 | pagani-s | i9 9900k @5GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | intel UHD Graphics 630 @ 1200MHz/1.600 MHz|** Link*


Joh - wer schafft Time Spy mit einem einzigen Punkt


----------



## pagani-s (23. Dezember 2022)

nochn kracher 
*Firestrike : 1450 | pagani-s | i9 9900k @5GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | intel UHD Graphics 630 @ 1200MHz/1.600 MHz|** Link*
*Wildlife Extreme Unlimmited : 1063 | pagani-s | i9 9900k @5GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | intel UHD Graphics 630 @ 1200MHz/1.600 MHz| Link*


----------

